# Al posto di svaccare altri argomenti



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2012)

Ebbene ditemi un poco cosa è per voi civile in una cosa incivile come è il tradimento. Perchè il tradito dovrebbe incassare e farsi del male da solo, forse per provare la sua alta caratura morale? Il massimo grado è chi si fa fuori?
C'è tradimento e tradimento, quello fatto per errore o leggerezza, quello che capita, quello che non si preventiva, quello che il giorno dopo è una enorme cazzata, esiste il tradimento reattivo, cioè il partner non mi da una cosa che io voglio e quindi io mi vendico, questo tradimento è comunque premeditato e meritevole di giudizio negativo, ma ha un movente che lo ha spinto.
Io sono stato per prima cosa vittima di quest'ultimo, cioè di un tradimento per mie mancanze, ma non mancanze reali, ma non sottomissione completa della mia persona agli ideali religiosi di lei, qui mi beccai delle feroci critiche e il tradimento di 1 anno.
Il secondo tradimento non posso ancora capire, avvenuto senza che io ne abbia avuto colpe, non potevo comportarmi meglio di come ho fatto con lei, è semplicemente avvenuto, premeditato perchè io colpevolmente ero malato e non ho potuto darle tutte le attenzioni che da me pretendeva giornalmente. E' stato un tradimento reattivo, contro il mondo, visto che la cicciona era dimagrita, era una reazione per dimostrare che lei era abbastanza figa da poter fare pompini a bei ragazzi (non le avevano spiegato che belli o brutti i pompini gratis sono sempre bene accetti), era una reazione a me che la obbligavo a...stare in casa? No! La obbligavo a non fare ulla? Ma sia mai! Fu una reazione a me che le consentivo di vivere la sua vita! belli i problemi di chi ne hanno così pochi da trovarne dove non ci sono.
Sono stato dietro a un suo inizio di depressione, le sono stato accanto in momenti tristissimi, in cui si vergognava di farsi vedere fuori, l'ho spronata quando ha avuto bisogno e l'ho tenuta stretta a me quando aveva paura, nel frattempo io ero sempre secondario, io non contavo.

Ora io conto meno di allora, se allora che contavo venivo sempre al secondo posto, adesso penso di non esistere, perchè questo folle che c'è stato per la morte del nonno (pur sapendo che io mal sopportavo i cadaveri), pur sapendo di avermi fatto un torto fortissimo condito con il cadavere.
Lei premeditò il tradimento, in parte per sentirsi "Figa Faiga" e non "cozza del cazzo" e dall'altra per vendicarsi di me, che ero così perfetto da far sfigurare lei.

Non ero perfetto, ma diciamo che nella mia imperfezione ero straordinariamente attivo, non odiavo più nessuno, studiavo e lavoravo allo stesso tempo e l'andavo a trovare ogni 2 o 3 settimane. 
Lei mi ha messo davanti ad una situazione di ingiustizia come era un tempo, lo sapeva e non si è presa le sue responsabilità e neppure i suoi genitori l'hanno spronata a farlo, sono finito alla deriva come un relitto ed anche se sono stato portato al porto, io adesso sono un mezzo relitto umano, esternamente come un tempo (tranne le profonde ferite che mi faccio per resistere al dolore interno), dentro totalmente devastato.

Speravo che con la laurea ed il lavoro tutto passasse, mi avevano convinto di questo, ma non è vero, si è tutto solo spostato e acuito, adesso sto anche peggio di prima, sono dentro ad una evidente sindrome di depressione minore che si sta cronicizzando. Non dormo bene la notte, ho brutti ricordi che mi rimangono per la testa e alcune volte la mia memoria fa cilecca alla grande.
Sessualmente? L'altro ieri la mia donna ne voleva, ma io mi sono girato e ho solo detto "mi devo svegliare alle 7!" e da li ha capito che era un no evidente, non provo più piacere, solo una estrema fatica per darle un poco di piacere, ne farei volentieri a meno.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (15 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ebbene ditemi un poco cosa è per voi civile in una cosa incivile come è il tradimento. Perchè il tradito dovrebbe incassare e farsi del male da solo, forse per provare la sua alta caratura morale? Il massimo grado è chi si fa fuori?
> C'è tradimento e tradimento, quello fatto per errore o leggerezza, quello che capita, quello che non si preventiva, quello che il giorno dopo è una enorme cazzata, esiste il tradimento reattivo, cioè il partner non mi da una cosa che io voglio e quindi io mi vendico, questo tradimento è comunque premeditato e meritevole di giudizio negativo, ma ha un movente che lo ha spinto.
> Io sono stato per prima cosa vittima di quest'ultimo, cioè di un tradimento per mie mancanze, ma non mancanze reali, ma non sottomissione completa della mia persona agli ideali religiosi di lei, qui mi beccai delle feroci critiche e il tradimento di 1 anno.
> Il secondo tradimento non posso ancora capire, avvenuto senza che io ne abbia avuto colpe, non potevo comportarmi meglio di come ho fatto con lei, è semplicemente avvenuto, premeditato perchè io colpevolmente ero malato e non ho potuto darle tutte le attenzioni che da me pretendeva giornalmente. E' stato un tradimento reattivo, contro il mondo, visto che la cicciona era dimagrita, era una reazione per dimostrare che lei era abbastanza figa da poter fare pompini a bei ragazzi (non le avevano spiegato che belli o brutti i pompini gratis sono sempre bene accetti), era una reazione a me che la obbligavo a...stare in casa? No! La obbligavo a non fare ulla? Ma sia mai! Fu una reazione a me che le consentivo di vivere la sua vita! belli i problemi di chi ne hanno così pochi da trovarne dove non ci sono.
> ...


Ti sei risposto da solo scrivendo: "sono dentro ad una evidente sindrome di depressione minore che si sta cronicizzando. Non dormo bene la notte, ho brutti ricordi che mi rimangono per la testa e alcune volte la mia memoria fa cilecca alla grande."
Il tradimento fa male a chi lo subisce, a volte anche a chi lo compie, ma la tua reazione è di chi carica il tradimento di responsabilità che non ha come chi è bulimico se la prende con il tiramisù.
Lasciati aiutare. Certamente hai persone vicine che possono farlo se accetti di trovare una cura. Una gamba rotta si ingessa, un'anima devastata si cura.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Aprile 2012)

scusa se te lo dico con franchezza, sono anni che leggo sempre la stessa cosa che scrivi, MA NON PUOI CHIUDERE STO CAPITOLO E ANDARE AVANTI?

scusa ma pure io ho avuto una delusione e cmq ormai me ne sono fatta una ragione.

la vita va avanti.

tu mi sembri solo ossessionato: non ne cavi un ragno dal buco.

chiudi e guarda avanti.

ciao


----------



## alka (15 Aprile 2012)

se ti fa star male, perchè rimani insieme a lei?
anche se è la tua compagna da anni vale la pena continuare a soffrire pur avendocela vicina?
ricominciare, prima da solo, poi con un'altra persona non sarebbe di certo facile però forse potrebbe farti riscoprire i piaceri della vita


----------



## elena_ (15 Aprile 2012)

alka ha detto:


> se ti fa star male, perchè rimani insieme a lei?
> anche se è la tua compagna da anni vale la pena continuare a soffrire pur avendocela vicina?
> ricominciare, prima da solo, poi con un'altra persona non sarebbe di certo facile però forse potrebbe farti riscoprire i piaceri della vita


ma lui non è rimasto insieme a lei
ma la sua compagna attuale è un'altra ed è persino ignara di tutto
ma lui sta male lo stesso
e solo noi lo sappiamo 
perché Daniele si sfoga solo qui
ma se tu, senza conoscere la storia di Daniele, hai identificato in una sola donna le due diverse compagne di cui parla
se leggendolo è possibile capire che la donna con cui vive sia la stessa che lo ha tradito anni fa
allora...povero Daniele...


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2012)

Non vivo con la puttana che mi ha tradito, la mia compagna non mi ha fatto mai niente di male.
Ho subito 2 tradimenti consecutivi da due ragazze consecutive, questo ha minato in maniera decisiva le basi della mia esistenza che erano consolidate su azioni negative che avevo subito in passato.
Vedete sarebbe semplice dire "va avanti!" ma se una persona ci ha provato in tutti i modi anche impegnandosi come non mai in qualcosa ed i risultati sono questi forse vorrà dire che c'è un nodo irrisolto? Io per qualche bislacco motivo mi ricordo sempre troppo bene quella sera del 21 marzo 2008 in cui ho scoperto tutto, è un sngno ricorrente che mi umilia ogni volta.
Cure? Già provate e ci sono due motivi per non curarsi nel mio caso:
1) Sono allergico ai farmaci, posso finire con piaghe sul corpo in un caso o in coma nell'altro, in dosi minime praticamente crollo per una intera giornata senza piùà riuscirmi alzare dal letto.
2) Tutti questi farmaci sono sconsigliati per chi guida. Ok, potrei non guidare, ma allora dovrei anche licenziarmi dal mio posto di lavoro.

La cura che tutti pensano essere civile posso dirvi che è una tortura incivile, ti scombina i pensieri, non sei più lucido, è come avere totalmente gli effetti negativi dell'alcool senza quella beatitudine, fa mala, davvero male e non curano un cavolo.
La mia è una depressione reattiva minore, ciò vuol dire che ha una causa scatenante e non è dovuta ad un mio problema fisico, ddevo semplicemente risolvere il nodo irrisolto, che dal mio lato si chiama "umiliazione". 
Perchè? Quella ragazza era ben conscia che non avrei retto ad un tradimento, non era sottointesa come cosa, era stata proprio esplicitata da me e quindi le chiesi che se avesse mai provato volontà di andare con un altro, di venire da me e lasciarmi, perchè l'avrei capita, ma non avrei capito la menzogna e tutto il resto. Lei ha fatto quello che non andava fatto, mi ha umiliato come fece prima di lei Ilaria, ma ancora ero in dubbio che fossi io così inferiore da dover essere tradito, adesso c'è poco che si può fare, mi vedo come una merdaccia. Anche se molte persone mi reputano una persona capace, la persona più importante per me non ha un giudizio positivo, quella persona sono io e non posso ingannarmi.
Ho bisogno di quel riscatto per non morire giovane, ho bisogno di riprendermi quel poco di dignità che un discorso faccia a faccia mi avrebbero ridato, lei mi ha tolto anche questo, per vergogna personale, ma l'ha tolto a me.
L'ho detto, mi sto consumando in fretta adesso per vivere normalmente, tra un paio di anni forse non ci sarò più per questo motivo e quindi il tempo da me stringe davvero tanto.


----------



## alka (15 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma lui non è rimasto insieme a lei
> ma la sua compagna attuale è un'altra ed è persino ignara di tutto
> ma lui sta male lo stesso
> e solo noi lo sappiamo
> ...


eh si avevo capito fossero la stessa, o meglio due donne diverse che l'avevano tradito


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma se tu, senza conoscere la storia di Daniele, hai identificato in una sola donna le due diverse compagne di cui parla
> se leggendolo è possibile capire che la donna con cui vive sia la stessa che lo ha tradito anni fa
> allora...povero Daniele...


Non starei mai con una persona che mi ha tradito, figli o non figli, io so che non reggerei.
Altra cosa che aggiungo, ho scoperto l'altro ieri che la mia ragazza ha tradito in passato (anni fa ormai) e non me lo ha mai detto.
Ci sono rimasto malisssimo, perchè lei sapeva cosa penso di chi tradisce e sto seriamente considerando di lasciarla per questo motivo, non dubito del suo amore per me, ma mi ero ripromesso di stare mai neanche vicino ad una traditrice, ed anche se è successo solo una volta ee anni fa e si è sentita una merda...me lo ha nascosto fino ad ora che conviviamo, forse perchè sapeva che me ne sarei andato via?
Io sono una persona di principi, adesso mi tocca piegare uno di essi per la mia vita e la cosa mi infastidisce alquanto.


----------



## alka (15 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Altra cosa che aggiungo, ho scoperto l'altro ieri che la mia ragazza ha tradito in passato (anni fa ormai) e non me lo ha mai detto.
> Ci sono rimasto malisssimo, perchè lei sapeva cosa penso di chi tradisce e sto seriamente considerando di lasciarla per questo motivo, non dubito del suo amore per me, ma mi ero ripromesso di stare mai neanche vicino ad una traditrice, ed anche se è successo solo una volta ee anni fa e si è sentita una merda...me lo ha nascosto fino ad ora che conviviamo, forse perchè sapeva che me ne sarei andato via?
> Io sono una persona di principi, adesso mi tocca piegare uno di essi per la mia vita e la cosa mi infastidisce alquanto.


queste cose mi fanno incazzare, e posso dire che ti capisco ( adesso, prima avevo frainteso  ).
spesso per paura non si parla... però nei rapporti di coppia, imho, è la cosa peggiore. forse è sbagliato dirsi tutto... però, proprio perchè un rapporto sia un rapporto "completo" di stima e fiducia reciproca, bisognerebbe trovare il coraggio di dirsi anche le cose brutte...
solo spogliandosi al punto di rimanere l'uno con il cuore dell'altra in mano, e viceversa, si può costruire un rapporto sincero.

tutto imho


se ti può consolare è successa circa la stessa cosa a me, leggi il post "vale la pena amarsi ad ogni costo". e quello è l'unico vero neo negativo che c'è in tutta la storia che sto vivendo. di per se non mi fa male quello che è successo in passato, ma mi fa male come è stato tenuto nascosto. questa credo sia la cosa peggiore.
però pensa anche ad un'altra cosa. il passato delle persone è passato. è vero che la tua ragazza ha tradito ma si cambia, non vuol dire lo farà ancora!


----------



## tesla (15 Aprile 2012)

io credo che il tuo problema maggiore non sia nella morte di tuo padre, nei due tradimenti, nel cadavero del nonnino della tua ex. 
il tuo problema maggiore sei tu, per te stesso, questo "parlarti", rimuginare, risponderti, compatirti e darti ragione.
sei auto-referenziale, stai a sentire solo te stesso e tutte le puttanate che la tua mente ti propina.
sei centrato sulla tua mente con un microscopio, alla ricerca di ogni molecola di malessere da far combaciare con i grandi eventi traumatici della tua vita. naturalmente, centrato su te stesso, neanche vedi come fai star male chi ti è attorno. cosa che, probabilmente non ammetti, ma fa fuggire le persone da te.
"mi devo svegliare alle 7".................... dimmi tu................
anche io ho subito due tradimenti, disastrosi e dolorosi, uno dei quali contestualmente alla morte di mio padre fra agonie strazianti.
a distanza di pochi anni, la mia ex di allora è come una di quelle scarpe spaiate che ogni tanto si trovano per strada e non si sa da dove provengano e si guardano di sfuggita. 
nemmeno la penso, nemmeno la ricordo, non perdo nemmeno un centesimo di secondo del mio tempo per pensare "puttana" come fai tu.
dimenticata, elaborata, cancellata.
me ne frego completamente.
ma tu dopo 4 anni stai ancora masticando livore, veleno. non hai ragione tu daniele, smettila di seguire la tua testa e dirle di SI. non è una puttana, è una cretina nemmeno 21 enne, non poteva nemmeno votare al senato. non sei la sua vittima, sei la TUA vittima.
accetta che la tua testa ti sta portando sull'orlo del baratro, non un tradimento del cazzo.


----------



## Salomè (15 Aprile 2012)

Ciao Daniele. Da quando ti leggo mi ha sempre sorpreso il livore, la rabbia, l'aggressività e soprattutto l'amarezza che contraddistingue ogni tuo commento. Non c'è un argomento, un posto o una sensazione che non ti riconduca ai tradimenti che hai subito ma che non hai ancora metabolizzato nonostante tu li abbia sviscerati all'inverosimile (tant'è che riesci pure a catalogarli!).
Ti hanno tradito è vero. Tutte. Chi per un motivo, chi per un altro. Ma magari per loro il motivo non c'era neanche.
Ora smettiamo di parlare di loro. Parliamo di te. Sei un uomo che nonostante tutte le difficoltà ha continuato ad avere fiducia nelle persone e anche nelle donne (fortunatamente) tant'è che sei fidanzato con una di loro e ora pensi di darle nuovamente fiducia accettando una cosa che anni fa credevi impossibile accettare.
Ti rendi conto che non sono i tradimenti che ti hanno fatto del male? SEI TU STESSO!SMETTILA DI FARTI DEL MALE! 
Per me è quello il nodo irrisolto. Attribuisci ad un'esperienza certamente dolorosa le cause di un malessere che provengono solo da te. Non ti sei meritato nessun cazzutissimo tradimento, non ti sei meritato nessuna "puttana", e questo non può impedirti di essere sereno!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Aprile 2012)

Non so cosa mi fa rabbrividire di più.

L'idea che tu ora ti tormenti -e tormenti la tua ragazza- per un tradimento di anni fa, non rivolto a te, e di cui si è pentita.
O che tu la lasci, e rimanga solo dentro la tua testa.

Davvero non saprei che cosa augurarti. 
Spero che tu riesca a stare meglio prima o poi... davvero...


----------



## Arianna (15 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non starei mai con una persona che mi ha tradito, figli o non figli, io so che non reggerei.
> Altra cosa che aggiungo, ho scoperto l'altro ieri che la mia ragazza ha tradito in passato (anni fa ormai) e non me lo ha mai detto.
> Ci sono rimasto malisssimo, perchè lei sapeva cosa penso di chi tradisce e sto seriamente considerando di lasciarla per questo motivo, non dubito del suo amore per me, ma mi ero ripromesso di stare mai neanche vicino ad una traditrice, ed anche se è successo solo una volta ee anni fa e si è sentita una merda...me lo ha nascosto fino ad ora che conviviamo, forse perchè sapeva che me ne sarei andato via?
> Io sono una persona di principi, adesso mi tocca piegare uno di essi per la mia vita e la cosa mi infastidisce alquanto.


Daniele,
adesso sto per dirti qualcosa che forse non ti piacerà
ma te lo dico lo stesso

questa ragazza non ti ha mai fatto niente di male
lo hai detto tu stesso
se lei immaginasse anche solo lontanamente le cose che scrivi qui
se lei conoscesse il tuo vero stato d'animo, quello che mostri qui e dici di nasconderle
cosa farebbe?
non si spaventerebbe?
non avrebbe paura di te?
continuerebbe ad amarti per quello che sei?
o scapperebbe a gambe levate?

dunque vedi Daniele
anche il tuo nei suoi confronti è un tradimento
perché tu non le mostri come sei veramente
lei conosce un altro Daniele
e forse solo adesso, convivendo con te, sta scoprendo il Daniele vero
ora 
se tu la lasci, non toglierai qualcosa a lei
ma toglierai a te stesso la possibilità di farti conoscere e amare per quello che sei e per come sei

il punto è che non si può amare chi rifiuta l'amore

anch'io ti auguro di cuore di stare meglio prima o poi

credimi


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non starei mai con una persona che mi ha tradito, figli o non figli, io so che non reggerei.
> Altra cosa che aggiungo, ho scoperto l'altro ieri che la mia ragazza ha tradito in passato (anni fa ormai) e non me lo ha mai detto.
> Ci sono rimasto malisssimo, perchè lei sapeva cosa penso di chi tradisce e sto seriamente considerando di lasciarla per questo motivo, non dubito del suo amore per me, ma mi ero ripromesso di stare mai neanche vicino ad una traditrice, ed anche se è successo solo una volta ee anni fa e si è sentita una merda...me lo ha nascosto fino ad ora che conviviamo, forse perchè sapeva che me ne sarei andato via?
> *Io sono una persona di principi, adesso mi tocca piegare uno di essi per la mia vita e la cosa mi infastidisce alquanto*.



eh, no! qui hai sparso a piene mani insulti di ogni tipo e hai augurato la morte ai traditori, inneggiando alla violenza, ed ora ti tieni un'esponente della razza bastarda dentro casa?? e mi raccomando credici che è stato solo una volta tanti anni fa, i traditori sono famosi per essere sincerissimi a costo della propria vita! 
perchè mai vuoi piegare i tuoi nobilissimi principi?? te l'ha ordinato il medico?
 ma per piacere! complimenti per la coerenza XD


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, no! qui hai sparso a piene mani insulti di ogni tipo e hai augurato la morte ai traditori, inneggiando alla violenza, ed ora ti tieni un'esponente della razza bastarda dentro casa?? e mi raccomando credici che è stato solo una volta tanti anni fa, i traditori sono famosi per essere sincerissimi a costo della propria vita!
> perchè mai vuoi piegare i tuoi nobilissimi principi?? te l'ha ordinato il medico?
> ma per piacere! complimenti per la coerenza XD


ha appena scritto da qualche parte ad una donna di divorziare e che lui lo farebbe per un tradimento. anche ci fossero figli. Daniel sta male di testa a prescindere di quello che gli sta intorno. comincio a credere  che abbia un serio problema (E GRAVISSIMO) mentale oppure un bugiardo che non so per quale scopo scrive 'ste cazzate. in tutti e due i casi da curare comunque


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ha appena scritto da qualche parte ad una donna di divorziare e che lui lo farebbe per un tradimento. anche ci fossero figli. Daniel sta male di testa a prescindere di quello che gli sta intorno. comincio a credere  che abbia un serio problema (E GRAVISSIMO) mentale oppure un bugiardo che non so per quale scopo scrive 'ste cazzate. in tutti e due i casi da curare comunque



quando la frittata è la sua, la gira quante volte gli pare:unhappy:


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> quando la frittata è la sua, la gira quante volte gli pare:unhappy:


si vabbè, ma non è che non ci si accorge. infatti gli si dà sule orecchie. come a i cuccioli per evitare che piscino in casa. ma qui non funziona


----------



## Hallogoodbye (15 Aprile 2012)

Capita tutti i giorni che un medico o cinque medici non facciano la diagnosi corretta e sbaglino la cura.
Non per questo ci si tiene una malattia.
Ci si può tenere un'eczema, se non prude, ma non ci si tiene una malattia invalidante e pericolosa per sè e gli altri.
Cambia medico. Viaggia e vai in un centro specialistico.


----------



## tesla (15 Aprile 2012)

io con tutta quella rabbia non potrei vivere, aldilà della propria infelicità, è proprio un brutto e schifoso mondo che si regala a quelli che ci stanno attorno. quando sono imbufalita vedo negli occhi di mia madre una sofferenza e un grande dispiacere, mentre adoro quando ride ad una mia battuta.  mi sento davvero orrenda vista coi suoi occhi mentre sclero o sono rabbuiata.
ma che modi sono, la violenza andrebbe risparmiata ai propri cari.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io con tutta quella rabbia non potrei vivere, aldilà della propria infelicità, è proprio un brutto e schifoso mondo che si regala a quelli che ci stanno attorno. quando sono imbufalita vedo negli occhi di mia madre una sofferenza e un grande dispiacere, mentre adoro quando ride ad una mia battuta.  mi sento davvero orrenda vista coi suoi occhi mentre sclero o sono rabbuiata.
> ma che modi sono, la violenza andrebbe risparmiata ai propri cari.


Si...


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ebbene ditemi un poco cosa è per voi civile in una cosa incivile come è il tradimento. Perchè il tradito dovrebbe incassare e farsi del male da solo, forse per provare la sua alta caratura morale? Il massimo grado è chi si fa fuori?
> C'è tradimento e tradimento, quello fatto per errore o leggerezza, quello che capita, quello che non si preventiva, quello che il giorno dopo è una enorme cazzata, esiste il tradimento reattivo, cioè il partner non mi da una cosa che io voglio e quindi io mi vendico, questo tradimento è comunque premeditato e meritevole di giudizio negativo, ma ha un movente che lo ha spinto.
> Io sono stato per prima cosa vittima di quest'ultimo, cioè di un tradimento per mie mancanze, ma non mancanze reali, ma non sottomissione completa della mia persona agli ideali religiosi di lei, qui mi beccai delle feroci critiche e il tradimento di 1 anno.
> Il secondo tradimento non posso ancora capire, avvenuto senza che io ne abbia avuto colpe, non potevo comportarmi meglio di come ho fatto con lei, è semplicemente avvenuto, premeditato perchè io colpevolmente ero malato e non ho potuto darle tutte le attenzioni che da me pretendeva giornalmente. E' stato un tradimento reattivo, contro il mondo, visto che la cicciona era dimagrita, era una reazione per dimostrare che lei era abbastanza figa da poter fare pompini a bei ragazzi (non le avevano spiegato che belli o brutti i pompini gratis sono sempre bene accetti), era una reazione a me che la obbligavo a...stare in casa? No! La obbligavo a non fare ulla? Ma sia mai! Fu una reazione a me che le consentivo di vivere la sua vita! belli i problemi di chi ne hanno così pochi da trovarne dove non ci sono.
> ...



Scusa, ma non ho ben capito se l'infame ti ha tradito facendo quella prestazione citata da te (insomma, senza giri di parole: il pompino) o se ha fatto il servizio completo.
Non che cambi molto le cose, intendiamoci...solo per avere il quadro preciso della situazione.


----------



## Flavia (15 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io con tutta quella rabbia non potrei vivere, aldilà della propria infelicità, è proprio un brutto e schifoso mondo che si regala a quelli che ci stanno attorno. quando sono imbufalita vedo negli occhi di mia madre una sofferenza e un grande dispiacere, mentre adoro quando ride ad una mia battuta.  mi sento davvero orrenda vista coi suoi occhi mentre sclero o sono rabbuiata.
> ma che modi sono, la violenza andrebbe risparmiata ai propri cari.


:up::up:


----------



## bubu (16 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non vivo con la puttana che mi ha tradito, la mia compagna non mi ha fatto mai niente di male.
> Ho subito 2 tradimenti consecutivi da due ragazze consecutive, questo ha minato in maniera decisiva le basi della mia esistenza che erano consolidate su azioni negative che avevo subito in passato.
> Vedete sarebbe semplice dire "va avanti!" ma se una persona ci ha provato in tutti i modi anche impegnandosi come non mai in qualcosa ed i risultati sono questi forse vorrà dire che c'è un nodo irrisolto? Io per qualche bislacco motivo mi ricordo sempre troppo bene quella sera del 21 marzo 2008 in cui ho scoperto tutto, è un sngno ricorrente che mi umilia ogni volta.
> Cure? Già provate e ci sono due motivi per non curarsi nel mio caso:
> ...


premetto che ho letto la storia iniziale e questo post, perciò può essere che abbia già risposto.
Dici che le tue reazioni sono un nodo irrisolto, hai provato a fare un percorso di psicoterapia?
I problemi si risolvono non solo con i farmaci..


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2012)

Pompino il 18 Febbraio e scopata velocissima il 19 Febbraio, per rispondere a Diletta. 
Del resto le mie reazioni erano anticipabili e lo dicevo anche che non avrei retto ad una cosa del genre, ma si vede che la gente filtra le parole e le interpreta in maniera comoda a loro, ma il significato di quello che dissi a lei era " Ho vissuto troppe delusioni con le persone, davvero forse alcune di troppe, per ferite dentro di me non mi fido più di quasi nessuno, ma ho la volontà di fidarmi di te, ti chiedo solo che se provassi qualcosa per qualcun'altro, di venire da me e lasciarmi, in modo tale che io non possa perdere del tutto la fiducia negli altri!" Parole dette e quello è successo mentre lei non ci credeva. Sapete ho una ottima autocoscienza di me, so bene come reagirò a certe situazioni e come evitare di reagire in certi modi, a me bastava che lei mi chiedesse scusa e che dimostrasse un poco di dispiacere nell'avermi fatto male e poi usato beceramente. 
No, mi urlò "che cosa vuoi da me, mica ti devo niente, non sto più con te!" mentre il danno che aveva fatto aveva scavato dentro di me un solco rispetto al resto del mondo. Per una ragazza che si reputa sensibile, direi che il ragionamento che si ha diritto di sbagliare, ma bisogna pagare per gli errori fatti è qualcosa di lontano.
Semplicemente ora non mi fido di nessuno, neppure di me e neppure di mia madre ed è una pessima vita di solitudine, fidatevi.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pompino il 18 Febbraio e scopata velocissima il 19 Febbraio, per rispondere a Diletta.
> Del resto le mie reazioni erano anticipabili e lo dicevo anche che non avrei retto ad una cosa del genre, ma si vede che la gente filtra le parole e le interpreta in maniera comoda a loro, ma il significato di quello che dissi a lei era " Ho vissuto troppe delusioni con le persone, davvero forse alcune di troppe, per ferite dentro di me non mi fido più di quasi nessuno, ma ho la volontà di fidarmi di te, ti chiedo solo che se provassi qualcosa per qualcun'altro, di venire da me e lasciarmi, in modo tale che io non possa perdere del tutto la fiducia negli altri!" Parole dette e quello è successo mentre lei non ci credeva. Sapete ho una ottima autocoscienza di me, so bene come reagirò a certe situazioni e come evitare di reagire in certi modi, a me bastava che lei mi chiedesse scusa e che dimostrasse un poco di dispiacere nell'avermi fatto male e poi usato beceramente.
> No, mi urlò "che cosa vuoi da me, mica ti devo niente, non sto più con te!" mentre il danno che aveva fatto aveva scavato dentro di me un solco rispetto al resto del mondo. Per una ragazza che si reputa sensibile, direi che il ragionamento che si ha diritto di sbagliare, ma bisogna pagare per gli errori fatti è qualcosa di lontano.
> Semplicemente ora non mi fido di nessuno, neppure di me e neppure di mia madre ed è una pessima vita di solitudine, fidatevi.


Okkey.

Lei resta una stronzetta immatura, non lo metto in discussione.

Epperò, pur sapendo che la mia versione ti entrerà da un orecchio e uscirà dall'altro..
Lei non provava nulla per 'sto tipo. Quindi, non ha preso neppure in considerazione turbamenti emotivi, sentimenti, tentazioni, "prima".
Da imbecille non pensante, si è trovata con l'"opportunità" di fare un bel pompino a uno che si spacciava come figaccione, e l'ha fatto. Il giorno dopo... bè, ormai aveva fatto il pompino, non è che tradiva "di più".
E poi ti ha mollato -mi sembra-
Almeno sapeva che non poteva continuare a stare con te, dopo quello.

Sì, sì, sì, SI', non doveva chiamarti per il nonno, sì, hai ragione, ok.

Cmq, quello che vedo è sempre e comunque un comportamento da stronza mediocre, mica da genio del male che vuole affossarti. Solo una normalissima, banalissima, egocentrica superficiale.
Niente che meriti la sedia elettrica.

Niente, soprattutto, che meriti il tuo continuo rimuginarci sopra. 
Tu ci stai male, e a lei non frega nulla. Ingiusto, sì, ma pure se il mondo è una cacca, puoi decidere se annegarci dentro o fare surf...

Vabbè, sono anni che tutti periodicamente ti dicono queste stesse cose...


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Okkey.
> 
> Lei resta una stronzetta immatura, non lo metto in discussione.
> 
> ...


appunto....


----------



## Daniele (16 Aprile 2012)

Purtroppo lei ha acquisito molta sicurezza di sè da quella azione, onestamente lei ci ha guadagnato dal farmi male e questo non è accettabile. Cosa volevo? Che lei dicesse alla sua sorellina che non ero io uno stronzo (come aveva fattp), ma che le dicesse.che ci siamo lasciati per un suo totale fallimento.
Chi tradisce fallisce in maniera misera un rapporto, non c'è scusante.


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo lei ha acquisito molta sicurezza di sè da quella azione, onestamente lei ci ha guadagnato dal farmi male e questo non è accettabile. Cosa volevo? Che lei dicesse alla sua sorellina che non ero io uno stronzo (come aveva fattp), ma che le dicesse.che ci siamo lasciati per un suo totale fallimento.
> Chi tradisce fallisce in maniera misera un rapporto, non c'è scusante.


Un uomo.
Un sordo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo lei ha acquisito molta sicurezza di sè da quella azione, onestamente lei ci ha guadagnato dal farmi male e questo non è accettabile. Cosa volevo? Che lei dicesse alla sua sorellina che non ero io uno stronzo (come aveva fattp), ma che le dicesse.che ci siamo lasciati per un suo totale fallimento.
> Chi tradisce fallisce in maniera misera un rapporto, non c'è scusante.


Perchè dici che ha acquistato sicurezza? Dal tradirti?


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un uomo.
> Un sordo.


e se non la smette fra poco anche un paraplegico


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

> Speravo che con la laurea ed il lavoro tutto passasse, mi avevano convinto di questo, ma non è vero, si è tutto solo spostato e acuito, adesso sto anche peggio di prima, sono dentro ad una evidente sindrome di depressione minore che si sta cronicizzando. Non dormo bene la notte, ho brutti ricordi che mi rimangono per la testa e alcune volte la mia memoria fa cilecca alla grande.


fatti aiutare, dani.non gliela puoi fare da solo
quando non ti leggo per un po' spero sempre che tu stia meglio, stanno passando gli anni così; hai la ragazza , ti sei laureato ed hai subito trovato lavoro alla faccia della crisi.
ma stai male e scrivi questi gridi di dolore , sempre più disperati


----------



## Arianna (16 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo lei ha acquisito molta sicurezza di sè da quella azione, onestamente lei ci ha guadagnato dal farmi male e questo non è accettabile. Cosa volevo? Che lei dicesse alla sua sorellina che non ero io uno stronzo (come aveva fattp), ma che le dicesse.che ci siamo lasciati per un suo totale fallimento.
> Chi tradisce fallisce in maniera misera un rapporto, non c'è scusante.


io non ti capisco

però capisco che il tuo ritornare sempre lì
il tuo continuo rivangare il passato e quello che è stato
ti impedisce di vivere appieno il presente

hai il cuore chiuso in una fortezza di rabbia e solitudine
sei rigido e fermo sulle tue convinzioni
e dici che adesso non ti fidi più nemmeno di te stesso e nemmeno di tua madre
eppure non credo che lei (tua madre) finora abbia sofferto meno di te

ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e se non la smette fra poco anche un paraplegico


Dai, per una volta che mi sento buona!


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cosa volevo? Che lei dicesse alla sua sorellina che non ero io uno stronzo (come aveva fattp), ma che le dicesse.che ci siamo lasciati per un suo totale fallimento.
> Chi tradisce fallisce in maniera misera un rapporto, non c'è scusante.


ciccio su, ma la sorellina, il nonno, ci ha guadagnato, ma chi è 'sta deficiente per te, ma falla finita le dai un'importanza che nemmeno fosse barak obama col dito sul pulsante delle testate atomiche.
4 anni dietro a una bambinetta idiota che ti ha preso per il culo? ma vuoi mica anche andare a picchiare il tuo compagno di banco che ti ha perso il temperino in terza elementare?
ti ha fatto del male non lo discuto, ma adesso basta davvero, falla finita


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dai, per una volta che mi sento buona!


ma io sono più anni che lo leggo


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ciccio su, ma la sorellina, il nonno, ci ha guadagnato, ma chi è 'sta deficiente per te, ma falla finita le dai un'importanza che nemmeno fosse barak obama col dito sul pulsante delle testate atomiche.
> 4 anni dietro a una bambinetta idiota che ti ha preso per il culo? ma vuoi mica anche andare a picchiare il tuo compagno di banco che ti ha perso il temperino in terza elementare?
> ti ha fatto del male non lo discuto, ma adesso basta davvero,* falla finita*


non dirgli così che ti prende alla lettera:sonar:


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non dirgli così che ti prende alla lettera:sonar:



ma guarda, io ho il massimo rispetto per il dolore e lo smarrimento di daniele. 
capisco che sia in uno stato di difficoltà che gli impedisce di vedere uno spiraglio di luce in questo tunnel dove la sua mente lo ha infilato.
per quello non segue nessun consiglio e periodicamente svuota qui il suo dolore e le sue macchinazioni di vendetta.
ma credo stia veramente male, quel male che solo uno specialista può togliergli. per quello non lo prendo per il culo, perchè credo sia dominato da una forte depressione.... e la depressione è la bestia più brutta contro la quale combattere.


----------



## Diletta (16 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non starei mai con una persona che mi ha tradito, figli o non figli, io so che non reggerei.
> Altra cosa che aggiungo, ho scoperto l'altro ieri che la mia ragazza ha tradito in passato (anni fa ormai) e non me lo ha mai detto.
> Ci sono rimasto malisssimo, perchè lei sapeva cosa penso di chi tradisce e sto seriamente considerando di lasciarla per questo motivo, non dubito del suo amore per me, ma mi ero ripromesso di stare mai neanche vicino ad una traditrice, ed anche se è successo solo una volta ee anni fa e si è sentita una merda...me lo ha nascosto fino ad ora che conviviamo, forse perchè sapeva che me ne sarei andato via?
> Io sono una persona di principi, adesso mi tocca piegare uno di essi per la mia vita e la cosa mi infastidisce alquanto.



Ma l'hai scoperto tu o te l'ha detto la tua ragazza?
Ma come avresti poi fatto a scoprire una cosa che non ti riguarda?!

E comunque ci credo che ci sei rimasto malissimo, chi è persona di principi non può che rimanerci male, ma vedi, è l'ennesima riprova che la perfezione non è di questo mondo e non appartiene a nessuno, ma neanche a te, come a me, poiché anch'io mi sono sempre considerata una persona di principi.
Lo so che vorremmo vivere in un mondo perfetto, dove non trovano posto la slealtà o i vari egoismi delle persone che mirano solo a ciò che è meglio per loro, ma purtroppo la realtà è ben diversa.
A noi non piace, lo sappiamo, ma allora che vogliamo fare? Ci trasferiamo in un eremo in modo da non ricevere più nessuna delusione da nessuno e viviamo solo per noi stessi?
O vediamo di trovare un senso alle nostre vite che ci dia del benessere e che ci dia anche un solo straccio di motivo per vivere questa esistenza, che pur così controversa, se la guardiamo dal lato giusto, racchiude sempre un che di entusiasmante, va solo trovato quel qualcosa.
C'è per tutti, c'è anche per te!


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma guarda, io ho il massimo rispetto per il dolore e lo smarrimento di daniele.
> capisco che sia in uno stato di difficoltà che gli impedisce di vedere uno spiraglio di luce in questo tunnel dove la sua mente lo ha infilato.
> per quello non segue nessun consiglio e periodicamente svuota qui il suo dolore e le sue macchinazioni di vendetta.
> ma credo stia veramente male, quel male che solo uno specialista può togliergli. per quello non lo prendo per il culo, perchè credo sia dominato da una forte depressione.... e la depressione è la bestia più brutta contro la quale combattere.


all'inizio anche io la pensavo così...ma poi se non vuole farsi aiutare almeno che la smetta di ammorbare il prossimo. ne riparliamo fra 2 anni...


----------



## elena_ (16 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> all'inizio anche io la pensavo così...ma poi se non vuole farsi aiutare almeno che la smetta di ammorbare il prossimo. ne riparliamo fra 2 anni...


quello che mi impressiona è il suo restare fermo sempre lì
la sua rigidità, inflessibilità di giudizio
il non vedere quanto di bello possiede
ma restare sempre centrato sul proprio passato
come se realmente la sua vita si fosse fermata lì

è allucinante vivere così
e credo sia anche patologico


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

basta che tu lo metta tra gli ignorati e non ti ammorba più.
io ci andrei un po' cauta con le esternazioni, è qualcosa di più di un ragazzo fragile. se non te la senti di aiutarlo perchè è pesante e ti sta sulle palle, è meglio che tu non gli risponda piuttosto


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> basta che tu lo metta tra gli ignorati e non ti ammorba più.
> io ci andrei un po' cauta con le esternazioni, è qualcosa di più di un ragazzo fragile. se non te la senti di aiutarlo perchè è pesante e ti sta sulle palle, è meglio che tu non gli risponda piuttosto


io invece credo che meriterebbe calci in culo da qui a cape town.


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

in linea teorica potrebbe funzionare con uno affetto da malinconie o paturnie, ma a me la sua sembra una cosa più seria


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> in linea teorica potrebbe funzionare con uno affetto da malinconie o paturnie, ma a me la sua sembra una cosa più seria


un suicida non ci prova. ci riesce.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

quando i medici cominciano a parlare come se il paziente non fosse presente, solitamente la prognosi è funesta


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma guarda, io ho il massimo rispetto per il dolore e lo smarrimento di daniele.
> capisco che sia in uno stato di difficoltà che gli impedisce di vedere uno spiraglio di luce in questo tunnel dove la sua mente lo ha infilato.
> per quello non segue nessun consiglio e periodicamente svuota qui il suo dolore e le sue macchinazioni di vendetta.
> ma credo stia veramente male, quel male che solo uno specialista può togliergli. per quello non lo prendo per il culo, perchè credo sia dominato da una forte depressione.... *e la depressione è la bestia più brutta contro la quale combattere*.


è tristissimo assistere alla sofferenza di daniele ; speri sempre che ne esca e il tempo passa.non c'è nulla che non gli stia stato detto e a questo punto comincio a dubitare fortemente che ci siano parole adeguate.
deve farsi aiutare


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> quando i medici cominciano a parlare come se il paziente non fosse presente, solitamente la prognosi è funesta


guarda che daniele è impermeabile meglio del grasso di foca


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tristissimo assistere alla sofferenza di daniele ; speri sempre che ne esca e il tempo passa.non c'è nulla che non gli stia stato detto e a questo punto comincio a dubitare fortemente che ci siano parole adeguate.
> deve farsi aiutare


però finchè parla qui, alternando ciclicamente discorsi più lucidi a quelli meno lucidi, almeno non fa cazzate


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tristissimo assistere alla sofferenza di daniele ; speri sempre che ne esca e il tempo passa.non c'è nulla che non gli stia stato detto e a questo punto comincio a dubitare fortemente che ci siano parole adeguate.
> deve farsi aiutare


anche a me intristiva. adesso fa solo rabbia. uno spreco.


----------



## @lex (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> basta che tu lo metta tra gli ignorati e non ti ammorba più.
> io ci andrei un po' cauta con le esternazioni, è qualcosa di più di un ragazzo fragile. se non te la senti di aiutarlo perchè è pesante e ti sta sulle palle, è meglio che tu non gli risponda piuttosto


non avevo letto bene tutto. non mi sta proprio per niente sulle palle.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è tristissimo assistere alla sofferenza di daniele ; speri sempre che ne esca e il tempo passa.non c'è nulla che non gli stia stato detto e a questo punto comincio a dubitare fortemente che ci siano parole adeguate.
> deve farsi aiutare



L'irritazione che ogni tanto assale alcuni utenti leggendo Daniele riguarda proprio l'aiuto.
Daniele non vuole farsi aiutare.
Sembra compiacersi del suo stato. Ci tiene, lo lustra, lo tiene bello vivo e col giusto pH acido.

Non legge gli interventi degli utenti se non per ricordare quanto ha sofferto e soffre. Ogni suggerimento o consiglio sono solo lo spunto per rimarcare quanto per lui sia impossibile stare meglio.

Si può aiutare, può migliorare una persona che lo desideri.
Ma lui non sembra desiderarlo... questo è il problema...


----------



## elena_ (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'irritazione che ogni tanto assale alcuni utenti leggendo Daniele riguarda proprio l'aiuto.
> Daniele non vuole farsi aiutare.
> Sembra compiacersi del suo stato. Ci tiene, lo lustra, lo tiene bello vivo e col giusto pH acido.
> 
> ...


Vero.
Lui non vuole essere aiutato.
E non vuole essere amato.
Ha il cuore chiuso e tutto sommato non vuole cambiare.
E noi non possiamo farci niente.


----------



## tesla (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma lui non sembra desiderarlo... questo è il problema...


il problema della depressione è proprio quello. rifiutare l'aiuto.
lui, da solo, continuerà a dire che i farmaci gli creano sonnolenza ed è allergico e i medici sono inutili e ci ha già provato.


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2012)

ma è possibile che chi soffre di depressione inneggi alla violenza in modo così insistente? non è un po' insolito?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> il problema della depressione è proprio quello. rifiutare l'aiuto.
> lui, da solo, continuerà a dire che i farmaci gli creano sonnolenza ed è allergico e i medici sono inutili e ci ha già provato.


Non tutti, non tutti...
Non dico che non sia depresso, sono assolutamente convinta che lo sia.
Ma si aggiunge a questo una sorta di compiacimento della immutabilità della sua condizione.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'irritazione che ogni tanto assale alcuni utenti leggendo Daniele riguarda proprio l'aiuto.
> Daniele non vuole farsi aiutare.
> Sembra compiacersi del suo stato. Ci tiene, lo lustra, lo tiene bello vivo e col giusto pH acido.
> 
> ...


Mah...
La irritazione che sale a me è quando lo vedo insultare le mogli degli altri.


----------



## Flavia (17 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> il problema della depressione è proprio quello. rifiutare l'aiuto.
> lui, da solo, continuerà a dire che i farmaci gli creano sonnolenza ed è allergico e i medici sono inutili e ci ha già provato.


la depressione è una malattia subdola, tanti la definiscono come un verme che ti mangia da dentro: mai parole sono state più vere
curarla è difficile, ma non impossibile; non esistono solo metodi chimici per affrontarla
ti deve scattare dentro qualcosa, e iniziare a combatterla, senza tregua colpo su colpo. perchè non appena abbassi la guardia lei subdola rifà capolino
la depressione non è uno stato della serie sono giù di morale, arrivati a certi livelli bisogna affidarsi a persone competenti, affinchè ti aiutino: MEDICI!!!!!
Daniele vai dal tuo medico di base e fatti consigliare un buon centro per la cura della depressione


----------



## tesla (17 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma è possibile che chi soffre di depressione inneggi alla violenza in modo così insistente? non è un po' insolito?


credo che nella depressione sia presente una vasta gamma di azioni/reazioni, non c'è solo quella di buttarsi su un letto privi di voglia di vivere. in lui c'è questa rabbia, che probabilmente lo sostiene anche,  senza quella non sappiamo dove andrebbe a finire. certo non è sana per niente, ma andrebbe sostituita attraverso un processo terapeutico/farmacologico con qualcos'altro di vitale e positivo.
ho sempre sentito dire di non togliere qualcosa di disfunzionale a qualcuno senza la certezza che il vuoto che rimane non sia peggio. 






Flavia ha detto:


> la depressione è una malattia subdola, tanti la definiscono come un verme che ti mangia da dentro: mai parole sono state più vere
> curarla è difficile, ma non impossibile; non esistono solo metodi chimici per affrontarla
> ti deve scattare dentro qualcosa, e iniziare a combatterla, senza tregua colpo su colpo. perchè non appena abbassi la guardia lei subdola rifà capolino
> la depressione non è uno stato della serie sono giù di morale, arrivati a certi livelli bisogna affidarsi a persone competenti, affinchè ti aiutino: MEDICI!!!!!
> Daniele vai dal tuo medico di base e fatti consigliare un buon centro per la cura della depressione


quotone. ci sarà pure un centro nazionale dove conoscono tutte le intolleranze ai farmaci e tutti i casi più ostili


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> credo che nella depressione sia presente una vasta gamma di azioni/reazioni, non c'è solo quella di buttarsi su un letto privi di voglia di vivere. in lui c'è questa rabbia, che probabilmente lo sostiene anche,  senza quella non sappiamo dove andrebbe a finire. certo non è sana per niente, ma andrebbe sostituita attraverso un processo terapeutico/farmacologico con qualcos'altro di vitale e positivo.
> ho sempre sentito dire di non togliere qualcosa di disfunzionale a qualcuno senza la certezza che il vuoto che rimane non sia peggio.
> 
> 
> ...


quoto anche io flavia! un percorso di psicoterapia è l'unica!


----------



## maybek (17 Aprile 2012)

*ragazzo*



Daniele ha detto:


> Non vivo con la puttana che mi ha tradito, la mia compagna non mi ha fatto mai niente di male.
> Ho subito 2 tradimenti consecutivi da due ragazze consecutive, questo ha minato in maniera decisiva le basi della mia esistenza che erano consolidate su azioni negative che avevo subito in passato.
> Vedete sarebbe semplice dire "va avanti!" ma se una persona ci ha provato in tutti i modi anche impegnandosi come non mai in qualcosa ed i risultati sono questi forse vorrà dire che c'è un nodo irrisolto? Io per qualche bislacco motivo mi ricordo sempre troppo bene quella sera del 21 marzo 2008 in cui ho scoperto tutto, è un sngno ricorrente che mi umilia ogni volta.
> Cure? Già provate e ci sono due motivi per non curarsi nel mio caso:
> ...



Ragazzo mi sembra che tu sia andato avanti.... solo che ti piace piangerti.... senza offesa ma la prima ragazza eri molto giovane facendo due conti.. la seconda la vedevi una volta ogni due tre settimane .... e come hai fatto a starle cosi vicino? per me questa era una trombata saltuaria... forse è ora che incominci a vivere l unica vera relazioni che hai mai avuto che dovrebbe essere questa.. sempre che la frequenti almeno a pasqua e a natale


----------



## maybek (17 Aprile 2012)

*poverino*



maybek ha detto:


> Ragazzo mi sembra che tu sia andato avanti.... solo che ti piace piangerti.... senza offesa ma la prima ragazza eri molto giovane facendo due conti.. la seconda la vedevi una volta ogni due tre settimane .... e come hai fatto a starle cosi vicino? per me questa era una trombata saltuaria... forse è ora che incominci a vivere l unica vera relazioni che hai mai avuto che dovrebbe essere questa.. sempre che la frequenti almeno a pasqua e a natale


se vuoi sentirti dire poverino lo faccio io poverinoooooooooo!guarda che non sei l unico al mondo che ha o ha avuto problemi


----------



## Flavia (17 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> credo che nella depressione sia presente una vasta gamma di azioni/reazioni, non c'è solo quella di buttarsi su un letto privi di voglia di vivere. in lui c'è questa rabbia, che probabilmente lo sostiene anche,  senza quella non sappiamo dove andrebbe a finire. certo non è sana per niente, ma andrebbe sostituita attraverso un processo terapeutico/farmacologico con qualcos'altro di vitale e positivo.
> ho sempre sentito dire di non togliere qualcosa di disfunzionale a qualcuno senza la certezza che il vuoto che rimane non sia peggio.
> 
> 
> ...


il punto è che certi percorsi hanno un senso solo nel momento in cui la persona ammette di avere un problema


----------



## Daniele (21 Aprile 2012)

Il mio problema è che ho dovuto subire qualcosa di brutto perchè quella persona in quel moento in cui  mi ha visto debolissimo mi ha manovrato per potersi salvare le chiappe. Lei mi ha promesso di aiutarmi, mi ha tenuto fermo in una situazione di merda (suo nonno morto), con incubi incredibili, non ha calmato il mio animo ce era sgomento e quando ha ben pensato che non servissi più, stop, disse la famosa frase:" Non voglio più stare con te, quindi non ti devo nessun aiuto!", pur sapendo che nessuno e dico nessuno mi avrebbe aiutato, convinta da altre persone che intanto "me ne sarei fatto una ragione", non comprendendo che di esserci lasciati non mi importava molto, ma il modo che lei ha usato mi ha distrutto dentro.
Gli unici 3 anni belli della mia vita li ho passati insieme a lei, gli unici 3 begli anni della mia vita dopo la morte di mio padre li ho passati con lei e lei me li ha cancellati, me li ha inquinati con il suo gesto e non ha provato neppure un minimo a bonificare quello che era il mio ricordo.
Pensate un poco, per una persona che vi ha detto che ha solo vissuto peiodi di merda nella vita, 3 anni bellini come sono? Sono una speranza alla quale aggrapparsi, sono l'idea che qualcosa può cambiare. Ma se qualcuno fa in modo di dimostrare che erano del tutto falsi quei tre anni? Pensateci bene, dare la speranza ad una persona che speranza non ne aveva e poi toglierla in quel modo non è il metodo più usato nella tortura per piegare le persone? Io sono stato chiaramente piegato, rotto e distrutto. Io avevo solo la speranza di una vita migliore, senza quel dolore che da anni mi assaliva dentro, di sperare di essere una persona finalmente capace di uscire da quel baratro che la morte di mio padre ed i successivi eventi mi hanno portato.
Ho lottato per anni con le mie forze, ne ho consumate parecchie e quando ho avuto la riprova che nel mondo non tutti sono merdacce, mi è arrivata dopo la riprova del contrario, che il mondo non merita la mia fiducia, che tutti gli esseri umani sono animali e che i loro figli saranno soolo altre merdacce nel futuro, quindi di loro non me ne può fregare di meno. 
Perchè bevevo? perchè bere mi annebbia la mente iin un particolar modo che mi tiene ancora abbastanza lucido per essere me stesso senza però avere questo dolore interiore che continua e continua, era tanto meglio di tutti i farmaci che ho mai preso.


----------



## Missix (21 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il mio problema è che ho dovuto subire qualcosa di brutto perchè quella persona in quel moento in cui  mi ha visto debolissimo mi ha manovrato per potersi salvare le chiappe. Lei mi ha promesso di aiutarmi, mi ha tenuto fermo in una situazione di merda (suo nonno morto), con incubi incredibili, non ha calmato il mio animo ce era sgomento e quando ha ben pensato che non servissi più, stop, disse la famosa frase:" Non voglio più stare con te, quindi non ti devo nessun aiuto!", pur sapendo che nessuno e dico nessuno mi avrebbe aiutato, convinta da altre persone che intanto "me ne sarei fatto una ragione", non comprendendo che di esserci lasciati non mi importava molto, ma il modo che lei ha usato mi ha distrutto dentro.
> Gli unici 3 anni belli della mia vita li ho passati insieme a lei, gli unici 3 begli anni della mia vita dopo la morte di mio padre li ho passati con lei e lei me li ha cancellati, me li ha inquinati con il suo gesto e non ha provato neppure un minimo a bonificare quello che era il mio ricordo.
> Pensate un poco, per una persona che vi ha detto che ha solo vissuto peiodi di merda nella vita, 3 anni bellini come sono? Sono una speranza alla quale aggrapparsi, sono l'idea che qualcosa può cambiare. Ma se qualcuno fa in modo di dimostrare che erano del tutto falsi quei tre anni? Pensateci bene, dare la speranza ad una persona che speranza non ne aveva e poi toglierla in quel modo non è il metodo più usato nella tortura per piegare le persone? Io sono stato chiaramente piegato, rotto e distrutto. Io avevo solo la speranza di una vita migliore, senza quel dolore che da anni mi assaliva dentro, di sperare di essere una persona finalmente capace di uscire da quel baratro che la morte di mio padre ed i successivi eventi mi hanno portato.
> Ho lottato per anni con le mie forze, ne ho consumate parecchie e quando ho avuto la riprova che nel mondo non tutti sono merdacce, mi è arrivata dopo la riprova del contrario, che il mondo non merita la mia fiducia, che tutti gli esseri umani sono animali e che i loro figli saranno soolo altre merdacce nel futuro, quindi di loro non me ne può fregare di meno.
> Perchè bevevo? perchè bere mi annebbia la mente iin un particolar modo che mi tiene ancora abbastanza lucido per essere me stesso senza però avere questo dolore interiore che continua e continua, era tanto meglio di tutti i farmaci che ho mai preso.


Anche io ho perso mio padre e non credo di aver provato mai dolore più grande, ancora soffro da impazzire ma amico mio, "la vita è solo un giro di giostra"...quella persona, quella donna, ne parli come se fosse una merdaccia. Lo è? E allora MENO MALE CHE L'HAI PERSA!!!!!!Ma meno male Daniele, è questo che devi pesare! C'è gente che si accorge dopo 10-20 anni di avere a fianco un pezzo di merda, tu solo dopo tre, mica dico che ti devi ritenere fortunato, ma cavolo adesso hai un'altra, concentra il tuo amore su di lei. Non essere pessimista con il genere umano, di merdacce ce ne sono tante e le incontriamo tutti nella vita, ma c'è anche altro e tu sembri una persona buona (nonostante il nick) e se a fianco a te hai avuto la fortuna di trovare una donna buona, concentrati solo su di lei. E cazzo non bere! Fai meditazione semmai, funziona se devi liberare la mente, ma non ti buttare sulle droghe, legali o non. Rinasci e ringrazia ogni giorno il cielo che ti sei accorto in tempo di aver avuto a fianco una persona di merda.
Ora sei libero, ti sei tolto dalle suole quell'ultimo pezzettino maleodorante e puoi ricominciare a camminare comodo.


----------



## Daniele (21 Aprile 2012)

I miei rapporti precedenti sono delle camere stagne che non hanno nulla a che vedere con il mio attuale rapporto, ma attualmente le cose stanno così, io ogni santissimo giorno da quanto ho scoperto quel tradimento mi rammento le esatte cose che ho fatto e cosa ho provato e non riesco a non provarle, vivo quel tradimento da 4 anni ormai e fa male avere 4x365 dolori da tradimento scoperto in testa. Cosa contesto alla gentil signorina che mi rese alce adulta? Contesto che era conscia che un suo tradimento avrebbe avuto pesanti ripercussioni su di me e direttamente dopo sulla mia famiglia, che è la mia sola madre, era conscia che mia madre non avrebbe retto una deflagrazione della mia personalità che in assurdo non è successa molti anni prima quasi per miracolo. 
Rendetevi conto, mia madre si sistemava gli impegni di lavoro in modo che io non stessi mai da solo in casa, motivo per cui i miei tentativi di sucidio non sono andati a buon fine, ero controllato sempre quando ero dentro casa. Al mattino provavo andare in facoltà con esiti alquanto inutili.
Il problema era quando mi svegliavo e stavo così male da non andare fuori...ecco che mia madre stranamente era a casa con me...perchè rimandava tutti i lavori che aveva per starmi affianco, aveva seriamente paura.
Per questo mia madre non solo ha speso una marea di soldi per tenermi vivo per 2 anni, ma non ha guadagnato neppure quello che le serviva ed ora si trova con questa maledetta crisi messa da cani, senza soldi da parte.
Ho scoperto che mia madre nel momento in cui era più disperata ha provato a sentire "lei" per chiederle una mano, di chiedermi scusa, di fare qualcosa per rendermi vivo, l'unica cosa che quella bocchinara riusciva a dire è "mi dispiace, mi dispiace,  mi dispiace", ma nel frattempo non ha fatto nulla per neppure chiedermi scusa.
Ero inerme, ero a letto nel buio più totale per giorni a volte perchè non volevo vedere nulla e piangevo ripensando a quando mia madre mi disse della morte di mio padre (gli incubi mi avevano riportato anche quei brutti ricordi), all'aver perso casa nostra per colpa di un bastardo che si chiama Maurizio M. che lavora in nero e che fotte quanti più può (onesto fottere una vedova con figlio a carico), per l'essere stato abbandonato dalle mie zie alla mia completa solitudine, e così via.
Sapete, ora almeno vivo, ma il mio dolore non è diminuito, adesso lo controllo e lo sposto dove posso controllarlo dentro di me, ma esiste un angolo dentro di me che continua a piangere e continua a stare male, è quello che un tempo mi dava la capacità di andare avanti, il lato più forte di me che attualmente si sta prendendo tutto il mio dolore.
Come ho detto, sono fatto a camere stagne dentro di me, è una necessità per l'essere un sopravissuto, ma allo stesso tempo sono conoscio di che parte di me non sta bene e sono conscio di stare soffrendo, ma il come non mi è più lecito sapere, so solo che soffro e che non vivo come vivevo prima di quel 21 marzo 2008, giorno dello shock.
L'ho sempre detto, ho una personalità così complessa che uno psicologo ci metterebbe anni solo per comprendere come inziare a trattare con me, per voi ho il tempo di aspettare? Semplicemente no.


----------



## tesla (21 Aprile 2012)

io vado dalla psicologa da 6 anni e cose con calma ne ho cambiate. assieme a lei ho trascorso le crisi dei tradimenti, la morte di mio padre, le fragilità di mia madre.
non ho fretta e faccio questo cammino con lei, sono cresciuta un poco e migliorata tanto.
questo non vuol dire che la vita non mi abbia inferto duri colpi nel frattempo, ma chissà dove sarei adesso senza il supporto terapeutico.

io credo che tu fossi una persona in bilico indipendentemente dalla tua ex, non attribuirle più colpe di quelle che ha, parliamo di una fessacchiotta egoista, dovresti smetterla di vivere nel rancore


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2012)

Ma Daniele ok...
Il tuo problema è che dalle tue esperienze hai tratto conclusioni sbagliate.
Per esempio quando capirai che non puoi delegare ad un'altra persona il farti felice...
Sei già a buon punto, no?

Io al tuo posto anzichè incazzarmi con lei, mi incazzerei con me...perchè io stolto mi sono fatto usare da una cretina, non lei abile a manipolarmi...

E te lo dico con la cenere nel capo...
Ho scoperto che le persone NON cambiano...

Fidati tu tornassi con lei...o l'amassi ancora...
Lei ti userebbe di nuovo...

Hai mai pensato che ti sei distrutto...perchè tu fragile e non lei potente?


----------



## exStermy (21 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io vado dalla psicologa da 6 anni e cose con calma ne ho cambiate. assieme a lei ho trascorso le crisi dei tradimenti, la morte di mio padre, le fragilità di mia madre.
> non ho fretta e faccio questo cammino con lei, sono cresciuta un poco e migliorata tanto.
> questo non vuol dire che la vita non mi abbia inferto duri colpi nel frattempo, ma chissà dove sarei adesso senza il supporto terapeutico.
> 
> io credo che tu fossi una persona in bilico indipendentemente dalla tua ex, non attribuirle più colpe di quelle che ha, parliamo di una fessacchiotta egoista, dovresti smetterla di vivere nel rancore


ma non e' controproducente farsi "assistere" per tanto tempo?

boh a me sembrerebbe di farmi pilotare da un'altra persona....

capisco un aiuto temporaneo ma cosi' se finisce come in Usa che c'hanno lo spico anche i cani ed ai bambini li riempiono de prozac ed assimilati...


----------



## Missix (21 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> I miei rapporti precedenti sono delle camere stagne che non hanno nulla a che vedere con il mio attuale rapporto, ma attualmente le cose stanno così, io ogni santissimo giorno da quanto ho scoperto quel tradimento mi rammento le esatte cose che ho fatto e cosa ho provato e non riesco a non provarle, vivo quel tradimento da 4 anni ormai e fa male avere 4x365 dolori da tradimento scoperto in testa. Cosa contesto alla gentil signorina che mi rese alce adulta? Contesto che era conscia che un suo tradimento avrebbe avuto pesanti ripercussioni su di me e direttamente dopo sulla mia famiglia, che è la mia sola madre, era conscia che mia madre non avrebbe retto una deflagrazione della mia personalità che in assurdo non è successa molti anni prima quasi per miracolo.
> Rendetevi conto, mia madre si sistemava gli impegni di lavoro in modo che io non stessi mai da solo in casa, motivo per cui i miei tentativi di sucidio non sono andati a buon fine, ero controllato sempre quando ero dentro casa. Al mattino provavo andare in facoltà con esiti alquanto inutili.
> Il problema era quando mi svegliavo e stavo così male da non andare fuori...ecco che mia madre stranamente era a casa con me...perchè rimandava tutti i lavori che aveva per starmi affianco, aveva seriamente paura.
> Per questo mia madre non solo ha speso una marea di soldi per tenermi vivo per 2 anni, ma non ha guadagnato neppure quello che le serviva ed ora si trova con questa maledetta crisi messa da cani, senza soldi da parte.
> ...


Se credi di non farcela senti uno psicologo, intanto inizia. A quanto pare sei qui da due anni e sei ancora in piedi, ne devi essere fiero, senza l’aiuto di uno specialista hai resistito due anni (egregiamente visto che hai preso laurea e lavoro), pensa con l’aiuto di un professionista quanto sarebbe tutto più facile. 

Comunque per me vedi la cosa dal lato sbagliato. La fine della storia è la miglior cosa che ti poteva capitare, lo capisci? Quella data che riporti in continuazione è la data in cui hai scoperto che ti tradiva? Allora è la data della tua liberazione!Forse avresti preferito una bugiarda migliore per continuare anni e anni nella più totale illusione che quello era il bene per te, e invece a volte la vita ci da dei segnali forti proprio per farci sbattere la faccia sulla realtà (realtà che forse non volevi vedere ma che è meglio conoscere in tempo). Se era una persona di merda vuol dire che la dovevi perdere, senza se e senza ma. 

La sofferenza che provi sembra più dettata da un orgoglio ferito che dalla perdita di una splendida persona, ma l’orgoglio si risana con il tempo, se ancora non è successo, scusami ma hai un ego gigantesco e questo non ti permette di guardare nient’altro che tu e tu e tu. Ma lo capisci che cosi rischi di avere lo stesso atteggiamento di quella pezzaccia di merda della tua ex?
Guarda quello che hai, non quello che ti manca, perché con questo atteggiamento ti mancherà sempre qualcosa. 

E per favore non prendiamoci in giro, uno stupido “scusami” da parte di una persona per cui non provi un briciolo di stima,non avrebbe risolto proprio niente (a me avrebbe fatto venire il sangue al cervello).


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Se credi di non farcela senti uno psicologo, intanto inizia. A quanto pare sei qui da due anni e sei ancora in piedi, ne devi essere fiero, senza l’aiuto di uno specialista hai resistito due anni (egregiamente visto che hai preso laurea e lavoro), pensa con l’aiuto di un professionista quanto sarebbe tutto più facile.
> 
> Comunque per me vedi la cosa dal lato sbagliato. La fine della storia è la miglior cosa che ti poteva capitare, lo capisci? Quella data che riporti in continuazione è la data in cui hai scoperto che ti tradiva? Allora è la data della tua liberazione!Forse avresti preferito una bugiarda migliore per continuare anni e anni nella più totale illusione che quello era il bene per te, e invece a volte la vita ci da dei segnali forti proprio per farci sbattere la faccia sulla realtà (realtà che forse non volevi vedere ma che è meglio conoscere in tempo). Se era una persona di merda vuol dire che la dovevi perdere, senza se e senza ma.
> 
> ...



Ma va?
Sei forte tu!:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (21 Aprile 2012)

Devo pagare i debiti di mia madre creati per mantenermi in vita in quel periodo, non ho 300 euro al mese da buttare in fessacchiotti che prendono più di una mignotta. Mi spiace, sono già stato da psicoterapeuti, l'unica che riusciva a fare qualcosa non è a mia disposizione visto che ho cambiato città e sinceramente rifare tutto daccapo non mi va più, sono decisamente stanco.
Io non ero fragile prima di quella vicenda, attenzione, non ero per nulla fragile, ma con quella ragazza mi ero aperto e sono stato di una onestà disarmante. Ho voluto solo che fosse felice, che credesse un poco in se stessa, lo ha voluto anche lei, visto che distruggere la mia vita è stata la sua più grande affermazione, perchè ricordo che lei aveva stima di me, cosa c'è di meglio di rendere inutile una persona che stimi? E' potere puro, dà alla testa ed è noto a tutti.
Io sono semplicemente morto da allora, sono cupo, di una cupezza che uccide, sono vicino alla mia data di scadenza lo sento seriamente dentro di me, sento ancora la voglia di finirla, perchè le persone non possono farmi felice, come non poteva farmi felice lei, sono io stesso che posso farmi felice, ma per farlo devo stimarmi...e non mi stimo per nulla, per aver subito quello che ho subito, per averle creduto, per aver creduto che almeno per me provasse un minimo di affetto per esserne sinceramente dispiaciuta e che non fossero solo quelle parole di convenienza dette al telefono.
La realtà è che lei ha distrutto un lavoro di anni ed anni che ho dovuto fare contro gli eventi capitati e che ho dovuto fare da solo, senza la mano di nessuno, non ho più 14 anni e quelle forze per riprendermi e credere ancora, è finito il tempo per avere speranze e fiducia, adesso l'unico modo che conosco per sentirmi su è far cadere più in basso chi mi ha prostrato, metterlo nella merda più totale e bearmi della sua incapacità di uscirne e del dolore che prova.
Perchè io ho già dato...ho già dato parecchi anni fa e non ce la faccio più a fare le stesse cose, non riesco a ingannarmi da solo ancora una volta.


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devo pagare i debiti di mia madre creati per mantenermi in vita in quel periodo, non ho 300 euro al mese da buttare in fessacchiotti che prendono più di una mignotta. Mi spiace, sono già stato da psicoterapeuti, l'unica che riusciva a fare qualcosa non è a mia disposizione visto che ho cambiato città e sinceramente rifare tutto daccapo non mi va più, sono decisamente stanco.
> Io non ero fragile prima di quella vicenda, attenzione, non ero per nulla fragile, ma con quella ragazza mi ero aperto e sono stato di una onestà disarmante. Ho voluto solo che fosse felice, che credesse un poco in se stessa, lo ha voluto anche lei, visto che distruggere la mia vita è stata la sua più grande affermazione, perchè ricordo che lei aveva stima di me, cosa c'è di meglio di rendere inutile una persona che stimi? E' potere puro, dà alla testa ed è noto a tutti.
> Io sono semplicemente morto da allora, sono cupo, di una cupezza che uccide, sono vicino alla mia data di scadenza lo sento seriamente dentro di me, sento ancora la voglia di finirla, perchè le persone non possono farmi felice, come non poteva farmi felice lei, sono io stesso che posso farmi felice, ma per farlo devo stimarmi...e non mi stimo per nulla, per aver subito quello che ho subito, per averle creduto, per aver creduto che almeno per me provasse un minimo di affetto per esserne sinceramente dispiaciuta e che non fossero solo quelle parole di convenienza dette al telefono.
> La realtà è che lei ha distrutto un lavoro di anni ed anni che ho dovuto fare contro gli eventi capitati e che ho dovuto fare da solo, senza la mano di nessuno, non ho più 14 anni e quelle forze per riprendermi e credere ancora, è finito il tempo per avere speranze e fiducia, adesso l'unico modo che conosco per sentirmi su è far cadere più in basso chi mi ha prostrato, metterlo nella merda più totale e bearmi della sua incapacità di uscirne e del dolore che prova.
> *Perchè io ho già dato...ho già dato parecchi anni fa e non ce la faccio più a fare le stesse cose, non riesco a ingannarmi da solo ancora una volta*.


ma guarda che ti ti stai ingannando lasciandoti travolgere da questa depressione....perché ti vuoi così male?


----------



## Missix (21 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devo pagare i debiti di mia madre creati per mantenermi in vita in quel periodo, non ho 300 euro al mese da buttare in fessacchiotti che prendono più di una mignotta. Mi spiace, sono già stato da psicoterapeuti, l'unica che riusciva a fare qualcosa non è a mia disposizione visto che ho cambiato città e sinceramente rifare tutto daccapo non mi va più, sono decisamente stanco.
> Io non ero fragile prima di quella vicenda, attenzione, non ero per nulla fragile, ma con quella ragazza mi ero aperto e sono stato di una onestà disarmante. Ho voluto solo che fosse felice, che credesse un poco in se stessa, lo ha voluto anche lei, visto che distruggere la mia vita è stata la sua più grande affermazione, perchè ricordo che lei aveva stima di me, cosa c'è di meglio di rendere inutile una persona che stimi? E' potere puro, dà alla testa ed è noto a tutti.
> Io sono semplicemente morto da allora, sono cupo, di una cupezza che uccide, sono vicino alla mia data di scadenza lo sento seriamente dentro di me, sento ancora la voglia di finirla, perchè le persone non possono farmi felice, come non poteva farmi felice lei, sono io stesso che posso farmi felice, ma per farlo devo stimarmi...e non mi stimo per nulla, per aver subito quello che ho subito, per averle creduto, per aver creduto che almeno per me provasse un minimo di affetto per esserne sinceramente dispiaciuta e che non fossero solo quelle parole di convenienza dette al telefono.
> La realtà è che lei ha distrutto un lavoro di anni ed anni che ho dovuto fare contro gli eventi capitati e che ho dovuto fare da solo, senza la mano di nessuno, non ho più 14 anni e quelle forze per riprendermi e credere ancora, è finito il tempo per avere speranze e fiducia, adesso l'unico modo che conosco per sentirmi su è far cadere più in basso chi mi ha prostrato, metterlo nella merda più totale e bearmi della sua incapacità di uscirne e del dolore che prova.
> Perchè io ho già dato...ho già dato parecchi anni fa e non ce la faccio più a fare le stesse cose, non riesco a ingannarmi da solo ancora una volta.


Ti dico solo che imparerai a ritrovare la stima in te stesso quando imparerai a non dare importanza a chi non la merita. Stai facendo l’opposto, ecco perché ti sembra di non uscirne…..

Comunque mi fermo qui, perché di fronte a queste frasi “sono vicino alla mia data di scadenza lo sento seriamente dentro di me…” non so cosa vuoi dire e spaventi chiunque ha voglia di parlare con te, quindi scegli prima cosa vuoi. Vuoi continuare a parlarne qui sul forum? Ti da un minimo di conforto? Senti che ti aiuta? Se si, chiacchieriamo liberamente, ma se questa era una minaccia di suicidio velata l’unico consiglio che una persona sana di mente può darti è di “buttare” questi 300 euro per uno specialista.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devo pagare i debiti di mia madre creati per mantenermi in vita in quel periodo, non ho 300 euro al mese da buttare in fessacchiotti che prendono più di una mignotta. Mi spiace, sono già stato da psicoterapeuti, l'unica che riusciva a fare qualcosa non è a mia disposizione visto che ho cambiato città e sinceramente rifare tutto daccapo non mi va più, sono decisamente stanco.
> Io non ero fragile prima di quella vicenda, attenzione, non ero per nulla fragile, ma con quella ragazza mi ero aperto e sono stato di una onestà disarmante. Ho voluto solo che fosse felice, che credesse un poco in se stessa, lo ha voluto anche lei, visto che distruggere la mia vita è stata la sua più grande affermazione, perchè ricordo che lei aveva stima di me, cosa c'è di meglio di rendere inutile una persona che stimi? E' potere puro, dà alla testa ed è noto a tutti.
> Io sono semplicemente morto da allora, sono cupo, di una cupezza che uccide, sono vicino alla mia data di scadenza lo sento seriamente dentro di me, sento ancora la voglia di finirla, perchè le persone non possono farmi felice, come non poteva farmi felice lei, sono io stesso che posso farmi felice, ma per farlo devo stimarmi...e non mi stimo per nulla, per aver subito quello che ho subito, per averle creduto, per aver creduto che almeno per me provasse un minimo di affetto per esserne sinceramente dispiaciuta e che non fossero solo quelle parole di convenienza dette al telefono.
> La realtà è che lei ha distrutto un lavoro di anni ed anni che ho dovuto fare contro gli eventi capitati e che ho dovuto fare da solo, senza la mano di nessuno, non ho più 14 anni e quelle forze per riprendermi e credere ancora, è finito il tempo per avere speranze e fiducia, adesso l'unico modo che conosco per sentirmi su è far cadere più in basso chi mi ha prostrato, metterlo nella merda più totale e bearmi della sua incapacità di uscirne e del dolore che prova.
> *Perchè io ho già dato...ho già dato parecchi anni fa e non ce la faccio più a fare le stesse cose, non riesco a ingannarmi da solo ancora una volta.*


Bene. Ora che sei arrivato a questa conclusione, forse è giunto il momento per trovare la via che ti farà vivere bene senza che tu debba rimuginare il passato come una capra, ancora e ancora. Il fatto che vedi la soluzione nel far pagare i danni agli altri non ti aiuterà per nulla. L'unica via reale di uscita è dare un taglio, lasciar perdere il passato e concentrarti esclusivamente sul paesaggio che hai di fronte. La melma oscura del passato, ormai inafferrabile, non ti aiuterà affrontare oggi e domani con serenità.

Ogni rappresaglia che nasce dalle tue mani, affosserà soltanto te. Smettila con queste cose e metti in pratica ciò che ti hanno voluto insegnare lo psicoanalista, i tuoi amici e praticamente chiunque qui! Finiscila di piangere, è arrivato il tempo per sorridere alla vita!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bene. Ora che sei arrivato a questa conclusione, forse è giunto il momento per trovare la via che ti farà vivere bene senza che tu debba rimuginare il passato come una capra, ancora e ancora. Il fatto che vedi la soluzione nel far pagare i danni agli altri non ti aiuterà per nulla. L'unica via reale di uscita è dare un taglio, lasciar perdere il passato e concentrarti esclusivamente sul paesaggio che hai di fronte. La melma oscura del passato, ormai inafferrabile, non ti aiuterà affrontare oggi e domani con serenità.
> 
> Ogni rappresaglia che nasce dalle tue mani, affosserà soltanto te. Smettila con queste cose e metti in pratica ciò che ti hanno voluto insegnare lo psicoanalista, i tuoi amici e praticamente chiunque qui! Finiscila di piangere, è arrivato il tempo per sorridere alla vita!


Ma sai quante persone usano il passato per impedirsi di vivere bene il presente?
Ed è sempre colpa degli altri no?
Ah se i miei mi avessero pagato gli studi, ah se fossi nato in un'altra famiglia, ah se non avessi incontrato quello...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## revenge (22 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devo pagare i debiti di mia madre creati per mantenermi in vita in quel periodo, non ho 300 euro al mese da buttare in fessacchiotti che prendono più di una mignotta. Mi spiace, sono già stato da psicoterapeuti, l'unica che riusciva a fare qualcosa non è a mia disposizione visto che ho cambiato città e sinceramente rifare tutto daccapo non mi va più, sono decisamente stanco.
> Io non ero fragile prima di quella vicenda, attenzione, non ero per nulla fragile, ma con quella ragazza mi ero aperto e sono stato di una onestà disarmante. Ho voluto solo che fosse felice, che credesse un poco in se stessa, lo ha voluto anche lei, visto che distruggere la mia vita è stata la sua più grande affermazione, perchè ricordo che lei aveva stima di me, cosa c'è di meglio di rendere inutile una persona che stimi? E' potere puro, dà alla testa ed è noto a tutti.
> Io sono semplicemente morto da allora, sono cupo, di una cupezza che uccide, sono vicino alla mia data di scadenza lo sento seriamente dentro di me, sento ancora la voglia di finirla, perchè le persone non possono farmi felice, come non poteva farmi felice lei, sono io stesso che posso farmi felice, ma per farlo devo stimarmi...e non mi stimo per nulla, per aver subito quello che ho subito, per averle creduto, per aver creduto che almeno per me provasse un minimo di affetto per esserne sinceramente dispiaciuta e che non fossero solo quelle parole di convenienza dette al telefono.
> La realtà è che lei ha distrutto un lavoro di anni ed anni che ho dovuto fare contro gli eventi capitati e che ho dovuto fare da solo, senza la mano di nessuno, non ho più 14 anni e quelle forze per riprendermi e credere ancora, è finito il tempo per avere speranze e fiducia, adesso l'unico modo che conosco per sentirmi su è far cadere più in basso chi mi ha prostrato, metterlo nella merda più totale e bearmi della sua incapacità di uscirne e del dolore che prova.
> Perchè io ho già dato...ho già dato parecchi anni fa e non ce la faccio più a fare le stesse cose, non riesco a ingannarmi da solo ancora una volta.


Ho letto un po' (ma non tutto). E quindi cosa ti aspetti scrivendo qui nei dettagli la tua compassionevole storia? Continui a "parlarli addosso" e a non fare un passo avanti! 
Secondo me l'unica strada è la psichiatria (e l'allergia a tuuuuutti i farmaci del mondo è una grande cazzata) o una bella denuncia per stalking.


----------



## Flavia (22 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devo pagare i debiti di mia madre creati per mantenermi in vita in quel periodo, non ho 300 euro al mese da buttare in fessacchiotti che prendono più di una mignotta. Mi spiace, sono già stato da psicoterapeuti, l'unica che riusciva a fare qualcosa non è a mia disposizione visto che ho cambiato città e sinceramente rifare tutto daccapo non mi va più, sono decisamente stanco.
> Io non ero fragile prima di quella vicenda, attenzione, non ero per nulla fragile, ma con quella ragazza mi ero aperto e sono stato di una onestà disarmante. Ho voluto solo che fosse felice, che credesse un poco in se stessa, lo ha voluto anche lei, visto che distruggere la mia vita è stata la sua più grande affermazione, perchè ricordo che lei aveva stima di me, cosa c'è di meglio di rendere inutile una persona che stimi? E' potere puro, dà alla testa ed è noto a tutti.
> Io sono semplicemente morto da allora, sono cupo, di una cupezza che uccide, sono vicino alla mia data di scadenza lo sento seriamente dentro di me, sento ancora la voglia di finirla, perchè le persone non possono farmi felice, come non poteva farmi felice lei, sono io stesso che posso farmi felice, ma per farlo devo stimarmi...e non mi stimo per nulla, per aver subito quello che ho subito, per averle creduto, per aver creduto che almeno per me provasse un minimo di affetto per esserne sinceramente dispiaciuta e che non fossero solo quelle parole di convenienza dette al telefono.
> La realtà è che lei ha distrutto un lavoro di anni ed anni che ho dovuto fare contro gli eventi capitati e che ho dovuto fare da solo, senza la mano di nessuno, non ho più 14 anni e quelle forze per riprendermi e credere ancora, è finito il tempo per avere speranze e fiducia, adesso l'unico modo che conosco per sentirmi su è far cadere più in basso chi mi ha prostrato, metterlo nella merda più totale e bearmi della sua incapacità di uscirne e del dolore che prova.
> Perchè io ho già dato...ho già dato parecchi anni fa e non ce la faccio più a fare le stesse cose, non riesco a ingannarmi da solo ancora una volta.


Daniele, fa male leggere queste tue parole
lo capisco anche curarsi ha un costo, però non esiste solo il privato, nel pubblico ci sono medici competenti che potrebbero aiutarti, e al punto in cui sei cosa ti costa provare?


----------



## Arianna (22 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devo pagare i debiti di mia madre creati per mantenermi in vita in quel periodo, non ho 300 euro al mese da buttare in fessacchiotti che prendono più di una mignotta. Mi spiace, sono già stato da psicoterapeuti, l'unica che riusciva a fare qualcosa non è a mia disposizione visto che ho cambiato città e sinceramente rifare tutto daccapo non mi va più, sono decisamente stanco.
> Io non ero fragile prima di quella vicenda, attenzione, non ero per nulla fragile, ma con quella ragazza mi ero aperto e sono stato di una onestà disarmante. Ho voluto solo che fosse felice, che credesse un poco in se stessa, lo ha voluto anche lei, visto che distruggere la mia vita è stata la sua più grande affermazione, perchè ricordo che lei aveva stima di me, cosa c'è di meglio di rendere inutile una persona che stimi? E' potere puro, dà alla testa ed è noto a tutti.
> Io sono semplicemente morto da allora, sono cupo, di una cupezza che uccide, sono vicino alla mia data di scadenza lo sento seriamente dentro di me, sento ancora la voglia di finirla, perchè le persone non possono farmi felice, come non poteva farmi felice lei, sono io stesso che posso farmi felice, ma per farlo devo stimarmi...e non mi stimo per nulla, per aver subito quello che ho subito, per averle creduto, per aver creduto che almeno per me provasse un minimo di affetto per esserne sinceramente dispiaciuta e che non fossero solo quelle parole di convenienza dette al telefono.
> La realtà è che lei ha distrutto un lavoro di anni ed anni che ho dovuto fare contro gli eventi capitati e che ho dovuto fare da solo, senza la mano di nessuno, non ho più 14 anni e quelle forze per riprendermi e credere ancora, è finito il tempo per avere speranze e fiducia, adesso l'unico modo che conosco per sentirmi su è far cadere più in basso chi mi ha prostrato, metterlo nella merda più totale e bearmi della sua incapacità di uscirne e del dolore che prova.
> Perchè io ho già dato...ho già dato parecchi anni fa e non ce la faccio più a fare le stesse cose, non riesco a ingannarmi da solo ancora una volta.


Amen.
Ha ragione Nausicaa.
E anche Quibbel.
E anche il Conte.
Daniele, tu sei semplicemente come vuoi essere.
Sei il solo ad essere convinto di essere finito.
Noi tutti qui a dirti che devi darti una scrollata, che devi tirare fuori le palle.
E tu lì a dire cose come un vecchio, a parlare come un vecchio, quando la tua vita potrebbe ricominciare da adesso se solo tu lo volessi.
Sembri ignorare le cose che ti scriviamo. Non ricordo una sola volta in cui tu mi abbia risposto. E continui monocorde a ripetere le stesse cose, come un monologo, e a ripiegarti su te stesso. 
Credo proprio che non ti risponderò più, tanto è inutile. E mi dispiace pure. Ma tant'è.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Amen.
> Ha ragione Nausicaa.
> E anche Quibbel.
> E anche il Conte.
> ...


Si in molti hanno rinunciato...


----------



## Arianna (22 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si in molti hanno rinunciato...


ma cazzarola...
dopo che si è provato a dirglielo in tutte le salse
alla fine
non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire eh?
la vita è la sua
le palle pure
e allora che ne faccia lui tutto quel che ne vuole


----------



## exStermy (22 Aprile 2012)

« Chi lotta contro i mostri deve fare attenzione a non diventare lui stesso un mostro. E se tu riguarderai a lungo in un abisso, anche l'abisso vorrà guardare dentro di te » 

(Friedrich Nietzsche, Al di là del bene e del male)


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ma cazzarola...
> dopo che si è provato a dirglielo in tutte le salse
> alla fine
> non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire eh?
> ...


Mannò dei...lui trova sempre qualche buona anima che fa la lacrimuccia no?
QUesto è quello che desidera...
E si fa la figura dello sfigato cronico...


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> « Chi lotta contro i mostri deve fare attenzione a non diventare lui stesso un mostro. E se tu riguarderai a lungo in un abisso, anche l'abisso vorrà guardare dentro di te »
> 
> (Friedrich Nietzsche, Al di là del bene e del male)



_non cercare di prendere il diavolo, ti potrebbe capitare di riuscirci!_
free!


----------



## exStermy (22 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> _non cercare di prendere il diavolo, ti potrebbe capitare di riuscirci!_
> free!


per il diavolo passo....

diavolette nisba?

ahahahaah


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per il diavolo passo....
> 
> diavolette nisba?
> 
> ahahahaah



ma è peggio! ovvio!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (22 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma è peggio! ovvio!:mrgreen:


aaaaaaaaaaa chiiiiii????

ahahahahah


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaaaa chiiiiii????
> 
> ahahahahah



eh?
hai bevuto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (22 Aprile 2012)

La psichiatria non può nulla se continuo a lavorare, sappiate che quei farmaci ti scombinano alla grande i pensieri con risultati alquanto strani, ma sono contro ogni forma di lavoro, cosa credete, che non ne ho provati tanti? Che ho goduto a collassare per una dose di 10 volte minore di quella minima solitamente usata? Se devo guidare e lavorare non c'è farmaco che tenga, tanto varrrebbe elminare dal codice della strada l'uso di alcool e stupefacenti.
Io devo continuare così come sono, devo poter andare avanti sperando di non perdere quel poco di forze che ho, non temo una denuncia per stalking, anzi sarei beato ad averne una, per dimostrare che non ho fatto stalking e chiedere in questo i danni, almeno ci guadagnerei.
Semplicemente, io non posso dimenticare, quindi come fare?
Perchè sono certo che un sincero dispiacere e delle scuse sarebbero bastate? Perchè fu il modo con cui la ex prima di quella vacca romana mi aveva cercato di aiutare, sapeva di essere in torto con me e quindi in debito e ha sempre fatto in modo che non mi sentissi umilato, ne sono uscito in 6 mesi dalla tristezza del tradimento, quindi sò di cosa parlo e quella ragazza seriamentre mi conosceva molto bene per fare quello che ha fatto. Ma l'altra, cazzo, l'altra non capiva che la mia vita è già stata davvero brutta che non mi meritavo vivere ancora degli incubi così forti? Come cazzo fa una donna non capire, questi esseri che siu beano definendosi esseri sensibili, mentre sono dei buldozer emotivi?


----------



## bubu (22 Aprile 2012)

Daniele hai troppa rabbia in corpo e questo è controproducente per te ma anche per chi ti sta accanto. Non deve essere facile avere accanto una persona che soffre e che non si riesce ad aiutare. Forse mi pentirò ma ti dico che aimè chi più chi meno ognuno ha i suoi guai. Avevo 19 anni, carina allegra con un ragazzo che amavo e mi amava. Una sera vado a ballare senza di lui con una mia amica. Lei va via prima...io avevo iniziato a parlare con uno sconosciuto. Mi offre un passaggio. Accetto. Mi porta in un posto isolato. Ci prova, insiste, rifiuto esco dalla macchina e mi usa violenza. Ho creduto di morire. Di colpo io non esistevo più. Ricordo solo che sono stata lasciata lì come un animale finchè non mi ha soccorsa una coppia di signori che mi ha portata all'ospedale. Da lì la depressione, l'abbandono da parte del fdanzato che non era riuscito (a vent'anni) a farsi carico di una situazione forse troppo grande per lui. Ho fatto psicoterapia per anni aiutata dalla mia famiglia. Avevo i tipici sintomi posttraumatici da stress. Lentamente sono riuscita a ritrovare la voglia di vivere...perchè ero viva! Ed ero felice di esserlo. Speravo che la vita avesse già datomi abbastana dolore, eppure ho desiderato fortemente una famiglia, dei figli e scopro di avere una patologia che mi ha reso sterile ed in più l'uomo che amo decide di "scappare" dai problemi iniziando unarelazione di due anni! Bè credo avrei tuttodelle buone ragioni per esere sfiduciata dalla vita, dalle persone ma non è così. Caro daniele, la vita è una ed è un nostro dovere viverla al meglio! Non possiamo lasciarci travolgere dagli eventi senza combattere perchè non sarebbe vivere. Trovo chela vita sia davvero il bene più prezioso che abbiamo e non abbiamo il diritto di gettarla Via. Io, nonostante tutto, nonostante la delusione provo a vedere di trarre qualcosa di positivo anche dalle tragedie. Sono arrivata alla conclusione che oggi non sarei così se non avessi dovuto passare attraverso questo dolore...ma ci si può uscire se non ci si nasconde dietro droghe, alchool...il dolore, per essere superato, lo devi attraversare tutto! Un abbraccio forte


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si in molti hanno rinunciato...


e solo tu ti alzi alle 6, 30 del mattino per disapprovare un mio post in cui dico che daniele meriterebbe un bel sonoro calcio nel culo. 
sei solo:bleah:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2012)

*Angelo*

Bisognerebbe darlo a te un calcio in culo quando scrive ste cose....forse anche quando non le scrivi....!!In quanto a te Daniele continuo a dirti che ti capisco...e la strada che mi ha salvato è quella di convivere con certi fantasmi!Ci sono ricordi che non muoiono,non li uccidi,bisogna imparare a conviverci,e proprio non puoi permettere che un fantasma si porti via una parte della tua vita.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## tesla (23 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma l'altra, cazzo, l'altra non capiva che la mia vita è già stata davvero brutta che non mi meritavo vivere ancora degli incubi così forti?


la risposta è: no
lei non CAPIVA, non poteva capirlo e non può capirlo.  
è una persona che NON CI ARRIVA, hai presente la scala evolutiva? hai presente i primi esseri unicellulari e tutta la strada prima di arrivare all'uomo sapiens sapiens?
ecco, tu PRETENDI da un organismo unicellulare che abbia caratteristiche di intelligenza, sensibiità e raziocinio.
se TU che sbagli, sei TU che pretendi una cosa che lei nella sua limitatezza non può darti.
adesso daniele esci dalla porta di casa con un pesce (vivo) in mano... lo lanci in aria e gli urli "VOLA!" "VOLA!" "VOLA!"
poi mi sai dire se ha volato.
e da ingegnere, cioè da mente scientifica, mi spieghi se qualcosa o qualcuno che NON E' qualcosa o qualcuno, può comportarsi diversamente da quello che è


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e solo tu ti alzi alle 6, 30 del mattino per disapprovare un mio post in cui dico che daniele meriterebbe un bel sonoro calcio nel culo.
> sei solo:bleah:


di certo non lo faccio con il bollino rosso anonimo ma disapprovo comunque quella frase così semplicistica nei confronti di un a persona che sta profondamente male.
se potessimo guarire tutti i depressi con un calcione sarebbe un sollievo


----------



## Missix (23 Aprile 2012)

Io spero che almeno leggi e rifletti su le cose che ti hanno scritto, almeno per rispetto a chi ti ha raccontato il suo dolore solo per farti capire che di tragedie che lasciano il segno nella vita ce ne sono tante e ben più gravi e sta solo a noi il compito di rialzarci in piedi.
Ha scritto bene Conte “Per esempio quando capirai che non puoi delegare ad un'altra persona il farti felice...”
Se credi che i tuoi dolori passati ti serviranno da scudo con le atre persone preparati, perché hai una visione piuttosto infantile della vita.  
“ok, a me è successo questo e quest’altro quindi ti avverto non mi fare mai un torto altrimenti crollo”. Ma come si fa a credere seriamente che questo possa servire a qualcosa? Fosse cosi facile ci pareremmo tutti il culo non credi?
Un consiglio, prima di rispondere rileggi bene tutti gli interventi, perchè di cose che possono servirti a capire ce ne sono


----------



## Missix (23 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la risposta è: no
> lei non CAPIVA, non poteva capirlo e non può capirlo.
> è una persona che NON CI ARRIVA, hai presente la scala evolutiva? hai presente i primi esseri unicellulari e tutta la strada prima di arrivare all'uomo sapiens sapiens?
> ecco, tu PRETENDI da un organismo unicellulare che abbia caratteristiche di intelligenza, sensibiità e raziocinio.
> ...


L'esempio del pesce è meraviglioso!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2012)

*Daniè*

Daniè, esiste una persona che vale la nostra vita?


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniè, esiste una persona che vale la nostra vita?


aggiungerei anche un'altra cosa. Spesso si fa l'errore di pensare che chi ci sta accanto abbia gli strumenti per aiutarci nei momenti di difficoltà, ma ci sono delle cose per cui anche la persona che ci ama di più non riesce ad aiutarci. 
Non è facile stare vicini ad una persona depressa, il male oscuro fa paura e spesso ci fa scappare...
io queste fughe le vedo come "spirito di sopravvivenza"...
quando il mio fidanzato mi ha lasciato dopo che mi avevano violentata l'ho vissuta un po' come un suo tradimento, come se fosse un insensibile, ma in realtà non era semplicemente in grado di aiutarmi e tra lui e me giustamente ha scelto se stesso perchè aveva tutto il diritto di vivere serenamente i suoi vent'anni, cosa che con me non avrebbe potuto fare.
forse anche alla tua ex è successo lo stesso, senza pensare che sia una persona meschina o altro, ma solo una persona che probabilmente ha visto diffilissimo lo starti accanto...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2012)

*Bubu*

Cavolo!!!!!


----------



## Missix (23 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> aggiungerei anche un'altra cosa. Spesso si fa l'errore di pensare che chi ci sta accanto abbia gli strumenti per aiutarci nei momenti di difficoltà, ma ci sono delle cose per cui anche la persona che ci ama di più non riesce ad aiutarci.
> Non è facile stare vicini ad una persona depressa, il male oscuro fa paura e spesso ci fa scappare...
> io queste fughe le vedo come "spirito di sopravvivenza"...
> quando il mio fidanzato mi ha lasciato dopo che mi avevano violentata l'ho vissuta un po' come un suo tradimento, come se fosse un insensibile, ma in realtà non era semplicemente in grado di aiutarmi e tra lui e me giustamente ha scelto se stesso perchè aveva tutto il diritto di vivere serenamente i suoi vent'anni, cosa che con me non avrebbe potuto fare.
> forse anche alla tua ex è successo lo stesso, senza pensare che sia una persona meschina o altro, ma solo una persona che probabilmente ha visto diffilissimo lo starti accanto...


Straquoto 
La fragilità è appunto umana, non possiamo dare una colpa a chi non è in grado di sopportare le nostre sofferenze, anche se fa male. Anzi, da persone sensibili dovremmo capire bene queste fragilità. Bubu la tua storia mi ha colpita e forse ancora di più mi ha colpito la tua disponibilità nel raccontarla per aiutare Daniele. Mi auguro che Daniele non sia cosi stupido da non tenerne conto...


----------



## bubu (23 Aprile 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Straquoto
> La fragilità è appunto umana, non possiamo dare una colpa a chi non è in grado di sopportare le nostre sofferenze, anche se fa male. Anzi, da persone sensibili dovremmo capire bene queste fragilità. Bubu la tua storia mi ha colpita e forse ancora di più mi ha colpito la tua disponibilità nel raccontarla per aiutare Daniele. Mi auguro che Daniele non sia cosi stupido da non tenerne conto...


grazie mille. Le esperienze altrui possono magari far sentire meno soli a me era servito, soprattutto sentire positività intorno a me. Ci sono cose che ci segnano nella vita, ma è bene non farsi indurire il cuore dagli eventi...perchè il mondo è fatto di belle persone e di cose meravigliose.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> grazie mille. Le esperienze altrui possono magari far sentire meno soli a me era servito, soprattutto sentire positività intorno a me. Ci sono cose che ci segnano nella vita, ma è bene non farsi indurire il cuore dagli eventi...perchè il mondo è fatto di belle persone e di cose meravigliose.:mrgreen:


un abbraccio!
:abbraccio:


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe darlo a te un calcio in culo quando scrive ste cose....forse anche quando non le scrivi....!!In quanto a te Daniele continuo a dirti che ti capisco...e la strada che mi ha salvato è quella di convivere con certi fantasmi!Ci sono ricordi che non muoiono,non li uccidi,bisogna imparare a conviverci,e proprio non puoi permettere che un fantasma si porti via una parte della tua vita.......!!!!!!!!


Cosa? Che daniele meriterebbe un calcio in culo? lo ribadisco. Magari si ridesta un po' da questo loop in cui si è messo.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> di certo non lo faccio con il bollino rosso anonimo ma disapprovo comunque quella frase così semplicistica nei confronti di un a persona che sta profondamente male.
> se potessimo guarire tutti i depressi con un calcione sarebbe un sollievo


io non credo si tratti di depressione. in ogni caso non guarire ma forse dare una smossa per curarsi...e poi anche SI!!! A ME DANNO FASTIDIO LE VITE SPRECATE E REAGIREI CON VEEMENZA (IL CALCIO IN CULO SI ERA CAPITO CHE ERA METAFORICO O NO?)! C'E' GENTE CHE VORREBBE POTER ESSERE AL POSTO DI DANIELE E INVECE NON PUO' (SCEGLI TU LA CONDIZIONE CHE PIù TI AGGRADA) E DANIELE STA LI' (O QUI) A SPRECARE LA SUA.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> io non credo si tratti di depressione. in ogni caso non guarire ma forse dare una smossa per curarsi...e poi anche SI!!! A ME DANNO FASTIDIO LE VITE SPRECATE E REAGIREI CON VEEMENZA (IL CALCIO IN CULO *SI ERA CAPITO CHE ERA METAFORICO O NO?*)! C'E' GENTE CHE VORREBBE POTER ESSERE AL POSTO DI DANIELE E INVECE NON PUO' (SCEGLI TU LA CONDIZIONE CHE PIù TI AGGRADA) E DANIELE STA LI' (O QUI) A SPRECARE LA SUA.


non gridare.certo che si era capito ma tutti i discorsi che facciamo su quanto daniele sia fortunato (è giovane, il lavoro, la fidanzata etc...) lasciano il tempo che trovano di fronte a chi non potrà mai recepire "queste fortune" perché la sua mente gli impedisce di vederle e sentirle tali.
se così non fosse il problema non si porrebbe; la depressione è una malattia...magari anche inconsciamente autoindotta , sicuramente non voluta e di estrema sofferenza


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gridare.certo che si era capito ma tutti i discorsi che facciamo su quanto daniele sia fortunato (è giovane, il lavoro, la fidanzata etc...) lasciano il tempo che trovano di fronte a chi non potrà mai recepire "queste fortune" perché la sua mente gli impedisce di vederle e sentirle tali.
> se così non fosse il problema non si porrebbe; la depressione è una malattia...magari anche inconsciamente autoindotta , sicuramente non voluta e di estrema sofferenza


un depresso non è in grado di fare tutto quello che fa Daniele. Forse possiamo parlare di un altro disturbo psicologico/psichico ma proprio proprio depressione non credo. Ho avuto a che fare con una persona depressa e francamente non aveva manco la voglia di alzarsi dal letto (e spesso manco lo faceva).


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> un depresso non è in grado di fare tutto quello che fa Daniele. Forse possiamo parlare di un altro disturbo psicologico/psichico ma proprio proprio depressione non credo. Ho avuto a che fare con una persona depressa e francamente non aveva manco la voglia di alzarsi dal letto (e spesso manco lo faceva).


ci sono svariate forme e gradi di depressione.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> un depresso non è in grado di fare tutto quello che fa Daniele. Forse possiamo parlare di un altro disturbo psicologico/psichico ma proprio proprio depressione non credo. Ho avuto a che fare con una persona depressa e francamente non aveva manco la voglia di alzarsi dal letto (e spesso manco lo faceva).



Bè ci sono tanti gradi di depressione. Tante espressioni.

Io la depressione in Daniele la vedo... quello che gli rimprovero è una sorta di autocompiacimento di questo suo stato. Quasi la volontà di non uscirne.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono svariate forme e gradi di depressione.


Allora tutto è depressione. a me pare più psicotico ossessivo che depresso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè ci sono tanti gradi di depressione. Tante espressioni.
> 
> Io la depressione in Daniele la vedo... quello che gli rimprovero è una sorta di autocompiacimento di questo suo stato. Quasi la volontà di non uscirne.


ma è proprio la logica del suo stato!
egoismo, autocompiacimento....sono due caratteristiche tipiche della depressione (o altri stati patologici , vedi l'anoressia) che concorrono a rendere "antipatiche" questo tipo di persone che in realtà soffrono maleddettamente e non riescono a pensare altro che a questo, blindati nel dolore


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è proprio la logica del suo stato!
> egoismo, autocompiacimento....sono due caratteristiche tipiche della depressione (o altri stati patologici , vedi l'anoressia) che concorrono a rendere "antipatiche" questo tipo di persone che in realtà soffrono maleddettamente e non riescono a pensare altro che a questo, blindati nel dolore


a me non fa antipatia. fa rabbia.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è proprio la logica del suo stato!
> *egoismo, autocompiacimento....sono due caratteristiche tipiche della depressione* (o altri stati patologici , vedi l'anoressia) che concorrono a rendere "antipatiche" questo tipo di persone che in realtà soffrono maleddettamente e non riescono a pensare altro che a questo, blindati nel dolore


non mi risultava...
Ma non nego che possa essere così.
Eppure, di depressi che almeno un minuscolo tentativo di uscirne lo fanno, ci sono.

Sai... una delle varie impressioni che ho avuto... se Daniele intraprendesse davvero un percorso che lo facesse stare bene, poi sarebbe costretto a contare gli anni sprecati.
Se rimane invece per sempre in questo stato, ha "ragione" lui, il suo stato non è cambiabile, ed è tutta colpa degli altri.
Anche a me dispiace per Daniele. E per le persone che gli vogliono bene.
Ma questa è anche vigliaccheria. Senza offesa Daniele...


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> a me non fa antipatia. fa rabbia.


antipatia era improprio


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva come la sblindi (uso il tuo termine) una persona entrata in questo loop? dicendogli poverino o con un atteggiamento morbido? 
ovvio che si fa teoria....


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non mi risultava...
> Ma non nego che possa essere così.
> *Eppure, di depressi che almeno un minuscolo tentativo di uscirne lo fanno, ci sono.
> *
> ...


non so se riesco a spiegarmi: se sei depresso ( e parlo proprio della patologia) non è che ne sei consapevole fino in fondo , il tuo stato ti porta ad una forma di macerazione psicologica da sabbie mobili ...se ti porgono una mano per tirartene fuori devi accorgerti di stare affondando .
al momento in cui prendi coscienza della cosa (quando è possibile ) sei già un poi' guarito


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Minerva come la* sblindi *(uso il tuo termine) una persona entrata in questo loop? dicendogli poverino o con un atteggiamento morbido?
> ovvio che si fa teoria....


 il primo passo sono i medicinali che gli danno una forma di lucidità e  la consapevolezza,appunto  di potercela anche fare , attenuino la sofferenza e calmino le ansie.
senza questo, secondo me , gli altri step non arrivi a farli


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il primo passo sono i medicinali che gli danno una forma di lucidità e  la consapevolezza,appunto  di potercela anche fare , attenuino la sofferenza e calmino le ansie.
> senza questo, secondo me , gli altri step non arrivi a farli


devi convincere qualcuno a prenderli prima.


----------



## Missix (23 Aprile 2012)

Una curiosità, come si distingue un depresso da un'atteggiamento puramente vittimistico? 
So che esistono diverse forme di depressione ma ho visto anche tanta gente sguazzarci dentro proprio per non reagire e in quei casi la scusa di una malattia è il motivo stesso per non tirar fuori alcuna forza (vorrei ma non posso perchè sono malato). Concordo con il calcio in culo se si tratta di vittimismo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gridare.certo che si era capito ma tutti i discorsi che facciamo su quanto daniele sia fortunato (è giovane, il lavoro, la fidanzata etc...) lasciano il tempo che trovano di fronte a chi non potrà mai recepire "queste fortune" perché la sua mente gli impedisce di vederle e sentirle tali.
> se così non fosse il problema non si porrebbe; la depressione è una malattia...magari anche inconsciamente autoindotta , sicuramente non voluta e di estrema sofferenza


Per me invece, la storia di Daniele conferma ancora una volta quanto sia difficile raggiungere la felicità, quando si è troppo "fortunato" a livello economico. In partenza, tutte le fortune stanno con lui, e verso la fine, non perde soltanto quel che possiede, ma non trova nemmeno un senso qualunque per vivere serenamente, e di conseguenza non trova piacere in nulla che fa.

Ci racconta ancora e ancora, convintissimo, la sua storia da un nuovo punto di vista, che lui ovviamente cerca, ma non si rende conto che ce la racconta soltanto a parole diverse. Non cambia la sostanza. Ma dall'altra parte non siamo migliori, perché anche i nostri rimedi sono sempre uguali. La situazione non migliora, perché da un lato, Daniele si sente incompreso, e dall'altro non accetta nessuna delle possibili soluzioni, non perché non vuole, ma perché non può. Nella sua natura il termine felicità è un'astrazione di un amore che non ha mai avuto, o meglio ancora, del quale non si ricorda.

Per richiamare il paragone del pesce, non si può dire a Daniele: "sii felice". Ma, similmente a Daniele, cerchiamo per un modo per fargli comprendere cosa sia la felicità che vogliamo per lui. Senza questa ricerca, avremmo già smesso a rispondere e ragionare. Fortuna vuole che Daniele non è così diverso da ognuno di noi, ma mettere la sua esperienza con la nostra su un livello di intesa reciproca è assai difficile.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per me invece, la storia di Daniele conferma ancora una volta quanto sia difficile raggiungere la felicità, quando si è troppo "fortunato" a livello economico. In partenza, tutte le fortune stanno con lui, e verso la fine, non perde soltanto quel che possiede, ma non trova nemmeno un senso qualunque per vivere serenamente, e di conseguenza non trova piacere in nulla che fa.
> 
> Ci racconta ancora e ancora, convintissimo, la sua storia da un nuovo punto di vista, che lui ovviamente cerca, ma non si rende conto che ce la racconta soltanto a parole diverse. Non cambia la sostanza. Ma dall'altra parte non siamo migliori, perché anche i nostri rimedi sono sempre uguali. La situazione non migliora, perché da un lato, Daniele si sente incompreso, e dall'altro non accetta nessuna delle possibili soluzioni, non perché non vuole, ma perché non può. Nella sua natura il termine felicità è un'astrazione di un amore che non ha mai avuto, o meglio ancora, del quale non si ricorda.
> 
> Per richiamare il paragone del pesce, non si può dire a Daniele: "sii felice". Ma, similmente a Daniele, cerchiamo per un modo per fargli comprendere cosa sia la felicità che vogliamo per lui. Senza questa ricerca, avremmo già smesso a rispondere e ragionare. Fortuna vuole che Daniele non è così diverso da ognuno di noi, ma mettere la sua esperienza con la nostra su un livello di intesa reciproca è assai difficile.


Caro admin io ho cominciato a guardare le cose diversamente..sara'per gli anni che ho.Ho amici in chemio,e questo mi basta a scrivere che il resto sono cazzate..Daniele dovrebbe pensare a quello..io lo faccio tutti i giorni.Quando penso cavolo....quel cliente non ci ha pagato..o simili amenita'.Non conta nient'altro.
Comunque di questi tempi,e qui'non concordo con te,avere le''spalle grosse''..non e'cosa irrilevante


----------



## The Cheater (23 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro admin io ho cominciato a guardare le cose diversamente..sara'per gli anni che ho.Ho amici in chemio,e questo mi basta a scrivere che il resto sono cazzate..Daniele dovrebbe pensare a quello..io lo faccio tutti i giorni.Quando penso cavolo....quel cliente non ci ha pagato..o simili amenita'.Non conta nient'altro.
> Comunque di questi tempi,e qui'non concordo con te,avere le''spalle grosse''..non e'cosa irrilevante


quoto

la gente si fotte il cervello dietro alle stronxate...e lo fa a lungo...

sono sempre stato fortunato, ma qualche guaio l'ho vissuto:
la chemio di mia sorella
separazioni "vere" in famiglia, quelle da sposati con figli piccoli
problemi "seri" di lavoro, quelli con la finanza dentro o buco di milioni di euro per mancati pagamenti dei committenti
il mio "problemino" nel non riuscire a fare figli

francamente leggere di gente depressa perchè "il fidanzato mi ha fatto le corna" o "mi ha lasciato facendomi soffrire" mi fa molta rabbia...lo ritengo inaccettabile, o meglio capisco le sofferenze UMANE ad ogni evento triste ma non concepisco il portare avanti uno stato depresso-cronico per una puttanata del genere...

...l'idea che mia moglie mi possa tradire ovviamente non mi piace, ma francamente me ne sbatto le palle se confronto con i veri guai quotidiani...senza scomodare necessariamente altri drammi tipo "fame nel mondo" ecc...

le parole di conforto hanno una scadenza: un mese, due, anche tre...ma poi o ti smuovi o te ne vai a quel paese e ti tieni la tua sofferenza perchè in fondo in fondo TI PIACE!!!


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> la gente si fotte il cervello dietro alle stronxate...e lo fa a lungo...
> 
> ...


scusa ma forse non ci capiamo: la depressione , come ho già detto è una malattia.il tradimento , il lutto che ha subito....sono lette con quel tarlo chimico-psicologico che ha dentro.
se tu hai una disfunzione chen ti inibisce che so, l'olfatto ...è inutile che tutti ti parlino di quanto è bello il profumo delle rose.
come è inutile che tutti noi parliamo di quanto reggiamo bene i colpi della vita...sarebbe come dire ad un cieco che si ostina a non guardare il cielo azzurro


----------



## The Cheater (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma forse non ci capiamo: *la depressione , come ho già detto è una malattia*.il tradimento , il lutto che ha subito....sono lette con quel tarlo chimico-psicologico che ha dentro.
> se tu hai una disfunzione chen ti inibisce che so, l'olfatto ...è inutile che tutti ti parlino di quanto è bello il profumo delle rose.
> come è inutile che tutti noi parliamo di quanto reggiamo bene i colpi della vita...sarebbe come dire ad un cieco che si ostina a non guardare il cielo azzurro


i malati si fanno curare, stanno negli ospedali o a casa e provano a guarire

i malati che NON si fanno curare o non sono malati oppure non vogliono guarire

definire malata una persona che lavora, esce, viaggia, ha interessi, ha un fidanzato/a, usa tutti e 4 gli arti, i 2 occhi, le 2 orecchie ecc.ecc...e a tempo perso sfoga la sua rabbia su internet...ecco, definire una persona del genere malata è UNA OFFESA alla gente veramente malata che spesso ci sorride in faccia nonostante i propri guai!!!

sei depresso? ne sei cosciente??? chiuditi dentro un cazzo di clinica per un mese e poi durante altri 2-3 mesi di terapia potrai riprendere la tua vita...e dopo massimo un anno starai BENE!!!


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> i malati si fanno curare, stanno negli ospedali o a casa e provano a guarire
> 
> i malati che NON si fanno curare o non sono malati oppure non vogliono guarire
> 
> ...


ok, ci rinuncio.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, ci rinuncio.


non devi rinunciare minerva, non stai parlando con uno scemo...

lo so perfettamente che il depresso spesso nemmeno capisce il proprio stato, ma proprio in questo caso mi pare di capire che ci sia sufficiente coscienza del problema e anche, sopratutto direi, diverse persone in torno che possono aiutare a prenderne ulteriore coscienza...

...che cazzo di fidanzata ha questo daniele, che non capisce la gravità della situazione???

oppure devo pensare che magari nella vita reale la situazione sia mooooolto più morbida e il daniele spunta sul forum esasperando drammaticamente una situazione in realtà meno complessa???

non scherziamoci...tutti conosciamo la gente depressa, e tutti sappiamo bene che coloro che non guariscono o hanno vissuto qualcosa di veramente grave (non è questo il caso, assolutamente) oppure non si sono curati...e ancora, chi non si è curato è probabilmente perchè era talmente solo da non avere una sola persona che lo aiutasse ad intraprendere questo percorso...e nemmeno qui mi sembra questo il caso...


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2012)

Sono solo un bravo attore cher sa dissimulare benissimo! Ho imparato a sorridere al posto di piangere, così faccio felice il prossimo che non god nel vedermi triste e si sente in dovere di darmi il suo inutile aiuto, lo rendo felice dicendogli che la mia vita va a gonfie vele perchè mi sono laureato ed ho un lavoro che detesto, che mi fa del male, ma tant'è che la gente capisce solo soldi e pagnotta, per me cazzzate abnormi.
Come ho sempre detto, se ho fame mangio, se ho sente bevo e se non ho i soldi faccio tutto comunque, come sono dentro per me stesso ha valore, solo quello.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono solo un bravo attore cher sa dissimulare benissimo! Ho imparato a sorridere al posto di piangere, così faccio felice il prossimo che non god nel vedermi triste e si sente in dovere di darmi il suo inutile aiuto, lo rendo felice dicendogli che la mia vita va a gonfie vele perchè mi sono laureato ed ho un lavoro che detesto, che mi fa del male, ma tant'è che la gente capisce solo soldi e pagnotta, per me cazzzate abnormi.
> Come ho sempre detto, se ho fame mangio, se ho sente bevo e se non ho i soldi faccio tutto comunque, come sono dentro per me stesso ha valore, solo quello.


ho scoperto una piccolissima utilità: almeno qui non devi fingere, dani


----------



## The Cheater (23 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono solo un bravo attore cher sa dissimulare benissimo! Ho imparato a sorridere al posto di piangere, così faccio felice il prossimo che non god nel vedermi triste e si sente in dovere di darmi il suo inutile aiuto, lo rendo felice dicendogli che la mia vita va a gonfie vele perchè mi sono laureato ed ho un lavoro che detesto, che mi fa del male, ma tant'è che la gente capisce solo soldi e pagnotta, per me cazzzate abnormi.
> Come ho sempre detto, se ho fame mangio, se ho sente bevo e se non ho i soldi faccio tutto comunque, come sono dentro per me stesso ha valore, solo quello.


Se odi questo lavoro, perché non lo lasci?
Devi mantenere figli? Moglie?

Io se non ero sposato sarei già in giro per il mondo con quei 4 soldi messi da parte, cercando lavoretti di fortuna e in attesa di qualcosa che veramente mi appassiona...

...lascia tutto, prenditi un anno sabbatico in aspettativa (quindi senza licenziarti) e guarisci!!!


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono solo un bravo attore cher sa dissimulare benissimo! Ho imparato a sorridere al posto di piangere, così faccio felice il prossimo che non god nel vedermi triste e si sente in dovere di darmi il suo inutile aiuto, lo rendo felice dicendogli che la mia vita va a gonfie vele perchè mi sono laureato ed ho un lavoro che detesto, che mi fa del male, ma tant'è che la gente capisce solo soldi e pagnotta, per me cazzzate abnormi.
> Come ho sempre detto, se ho fame mangio, se ho sente bevo e se non ho i soldi faccio tutto comunque, come sono dentro per me stesso ha valore, solo quello.



Sì, sei veramente un bravo attore (non lo dico in senso negativo), non so sinceramente come tu faccia a simulare uno stato emotivo "normale" avendo un tale sconvolgimento interiore.
Vedilo come un punto di forza che ti permette tutto sommato di continuare a vivere lavorando e facendo quelle attività che per un depresso medio-grave sarebbero impensabili, infatti nelle crisi acute non ci si fa ad alzarsi dal letto, e mi sembra che tu abbia scritto che l'hai provato.
Quindi, si potrebbe dire che un certo miglioramento ci sia stato...

La forza interiore che dimostri di avere potrebbe davvero fare tanto, chi non la possiede parte già svantaggiato nella lotta per riuscire a vivere meglio questa vita, pensaci...
Hai mai sentito parlare di D.O.C. (disturbo ossessivo-complulsivo), questo disturbo può essere la causa del "loop" in cui si cade vittime (rimuginamento continuo delle stesse idee...) 
Ti abbraccio! A me non fai rabbia, solo dispiacere, il dispiacere che comunque prova chi è passato/passa attraverso il tormento interiore.


----------



## Spider (23 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Se odi questo lavoro, perché non lo lasci?
> Devi mantenere figli? Moglie?
> 
> Io se non ero *sposato* sarei già in giro per il mondo con quei 4 soldi messi da parte, cercando lavoretti di fortuna e in attesa di qualcosa che veramente mi appassiona...
> ...


...non è così facile, come si vuol far credere, anche tu come vedi hai le tue catene, come tutti.
Un lavoro, una moglie, un figlio, non si lasciano con tutta questa facilità a meno che non siano diventate solo delle cose, non più persone.


----------



## UltimoSangre (23 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Se odi questo lavoro, perché non lo lasci?
> Devi mantenere figli? Moglie?
> 
> Io se non ero sposato sarei già in giro per il mondo con quei 4 soldi messi da parte, cercando lavoretti di fortuna e in attesa di qualcosa che veramente mi appassiona...
> ...


Beh perchè cos'è che te lo impedisce di farlo?
Un matrimonio?

Scusami ma queste sono un pò frasi fatte.


----------



## Flavia (23 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non devi rinunciare minerva, non stai parlando con uno scemo...
> 
> lo so perfettamente che il depresso spesso nemmeno capisce il proprio stato, ma proprio in questo caso mi pare di capire che ci sia sufficiente coscienza del problema e anche, sopratutto direi, diverse persone in torno che possono aiutare a prenderne ulteriore coscienza...
> 
> ...


la depressione è una malattia subdola, ti distrugge da dentro, ti annienta, compi atti quotidiani ma con uno sforzo immenso
per mia fortuna la fase acuta l'ho superata (lo dico piano per scaramanzia), fase in cui ti assicuro non ero nemmeno l'ombra di me stessa
non credo che la fidanzata di Daniele si renda conto dello stato del suo compagno, altrimenti sono certa che si farebbe in quattro per lui, da quello che ho letto è una donna eccezionale e molto innamorata
come superare la depressione? non ho una risposta, personalmente ho intrapreso tutte le strade possibili, ma per fare ciò ti deve scattare qualcosa dentro, una piccola scintilla che devi cogliere al volo se conservi ancora un briciolo di sopravvivenza
P.S: ho affrontato tutto da sola


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono solo un bravo attore cher sa dissimulare benissimo! Ho imparato a sorridere al posto di piangere, così faccio felice il prossimo che non god nel vedermi triste e si sente in dovere di darmi il suo inutile aiuto, lo rendo felice dicendogli che la mia vita va a gonfie vele perchè mi sono laureato ed ho un lavoro che detesto, che mi fa del male, ma tant'è che la gente capisce solo soldi e pagnotta, per me cazzzate abnormi.
> Come ho sempre detto, se ho fame mangio, se ho sente bevo e se non ho i soldi faccio tutto comunque, come sono dentro per me stesso ha valore, solo quello.


Non sai quanto ti capisco e io so benissimo quanto mi è costato strapparmi dal volto quella maschera.
Una maschera così attaccata alla carne.
Sai ho sempre sorriso enormemente sotto i baffi...ogni qualvolta mi è stato detto che sono un egocentrico.
In realtà l'unica cosa che mi ha perseguitato per anni è stata l'idea di fare sempre tutto quello che potevo per rendere felici gli altri. Ero felice e sereno quando li vedevo felici. Stavo malissimo quando vedevo che veniva fraintesa la mia volontà, perchè non sono un mago e non sono perfetto, non sempre sono stato capace di esaudire le aspettative altrui.
Allora ero terrorizzato, perchè mi dicevo, se non ce la faccio, primo verrò smascherato, secondo non mi vorranno più bene.
Quando mi sono sentito abbastanza sicuro, ho tolto quella maschera, e ti giuro che intorno a me è stata una mattanza.
Finalmente mi levavo dai coglioni una montagna di presenze INUTILI per la mia esistenza.
Ho salvato solo le persone a cui non davo molta importanza, perchè sono state le uniche a fare qualcosa di bello e di buono per me.
Vedi a fare il buffone di corte, si deve sempre sapere che quando sei triste, nessuno ti prenderà seriamente.
E la prima volta che me ne resi conto avevo solo sedici anni.
ma ripeto, togliersi la maschera è stato durissimo.
Ma la sensazione di totale libertà interiore che io mi porto dentro almeno da un anno a sta parte penso sia unica.
Però come un buon amministratore ho dovuto prima pareggiare tutti i conti.
Mia moglie per prima, perchè nn vorrei abitare sotto lo stesso tetto con lei, senza che lei sia perfettamente al corrente di come sono io senza maschera.

Quindi buona fortuna caro Daniele.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh perchè cos'è che te lo impedisce di farlo?
> Un matrimonio?
> 
> Scusami ma queste sono un pò frasi fatte.


Frasi fatte?
Io ho un matrimonio in un momento difficile ma non finito
Io ho una attività, e non posso chiudere o uscirmene in 2 giorni
Un mutuo in corso
Rate varie

Se non fossi sposato valuterei tante cose, questo si...ma definire questo frasi fatte mi sembra per l'appunto una "frase fatta"


----------



## The Cheater (23 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...non è così facile, come si vuol far credere, anche tu come vedi hai le tue catene, come tutti.
> Un lavoro, una moglie, un figlio, non si lasciano con tutta questa facilità a meno che non siano diventate solo delle cose, non più persone.


Mi sembra aver capito che lui non ha ne moglie ne figli, e il lavoro non gli piace...i soldi non gli mancano credo...

...cioè, io già ero da qualche mese disperso in qualche stato dell'entroterra usa


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi sembra aver capito che lui non ha ne moglie ne figli, e il lavoro non gli piace...i soldi non gli mancano credo...
> 
> ...cioè, io già ero da qualche mese disperso in qualche stato dell'entroterra usa


mah...da noi stessi tanto non si scappa mica! puoi andare in capo al mondo ma se vedi intorno solo il peggio non c'è lavoro che tenga, fidanzato/a, moglie, marito...niente!!!
credo che il 90% delle persone non hanno la fortuna di fare un lavoro che davvero li appassioni, magari potessimo fare tutti il lavoro dei nostri sogni. Non è così e ai giorni d'oggi forse dovremmo ritenerci fortunati se un lavoro lo abbiamo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Frasi fatte?
> Io ho un matrimonio in un momento difficile ma non finito
> Io ho una attività, e non posso chiudere o uscirmene in 2 giorni
> Un mutuo in corso
> ...


Appunto, quindi per quello che hai piantato tu non è semplice mollare e partire,
perchè deve esserlo per gli altri?


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Appunto, quindi per quello che hai piantato tu non è semplice mollare e partire,
> perchè deve esserlo per gli altri?


secono me quella di Cheat voleva solo essere una provocazione per Daniele...tanto per cercare di spronarlo!:smile:


----------



## The Cheater (24 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secono me quella di Cheat voleva solo essere una provocazione per Daniele...tanto per cercare di spronarlo!:smile:


tesoro mio...solo tu riesci ad andare oltre le parole...

...per altri sembra più un test scritto di lingua italiana...


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tesoro mio...solo tu riesci ad andare oltre le parole...
> 
> ...per altri sembra più un test scritto di lingua italiana...


:forza:


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono solo un bravo attore cher sa dissimulare benissimo! Ho imparato a sorridere al posto di piangere, così faccio felice il prossimo che non god nel vedermi triste e si sente in dovere di darmi il suo inutile aiuto, lo rendo felice dicendogli che la mia vita va a gonfie vele perchè mi sono laureato ed ho un lavoro che detesto, che mi fa del male, ma tant'è che la gente capisce solo soldi e pagnotta, per me cazzzate abnormi.
> Come ho sempre detto, se ho fame mangio, se ho sente bevo e se non ho i soldi faccio tutto comunque, come sono dentro per me stesso ha valore, solo quello.


Ma quando stavi per laurearti non eri tutto gasato perche' dicevi che forse ti avrebbero finanziato, come poi hai detto che e' avvenuto,  la ricerca sui materiali che costituiva la tua tesi?

va che l'80% dei laureati svolge un lavoro non inerente al proprio corso di studi ed in questo hai avuto culo...


----------



## Duchessa (24 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> i malati si fanno curare, stanno negli ospedali o a casa e provano a guarire
> 
> i malati che NON si fanno curare o non sono malati oppure non vogliono guarire
> 
> ...


Per esperienza diretta, sottoscrivo parola per parola.
Oltre al fatto, ormai condiviso anche in ambito "scientifico", che non esiste scompenso chimico/organico scollegato da uno scompenso mentale/psicologico.


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tesoro mio...solo tu riesci ad andare oltre le parole...
> 
> ...per altri sembra più un test scritto di lingua italiana...


(edit)

cancello il post per non creare inutili polemiche.
Il concetto era chiaro, forse sono un pò nervoso io.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Per esperienza diretta, sottoscrivo parola per parola.
> *Oltre al fatto, ormai condiviso anche in ambito "scientifico", che non esiste scompenso chimico/organico scollegato da uno scompenso mentale/psicologico*.



...e questo cosa prova ,riferito a quello che quoti?


----------



## Duchessa (24 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...e questo cosa prova ,riferito a quello che quoti?


Che nessuno saprà mai se è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina, cos'è la causa di cosa.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (24 Aprile 2012)

*C'è un dottore in sala?*

Credo che qui non ci siano neuropsichiatri e che un neuropsichiatra non farebbe una diagnosi via web.
Daniele sta male ed è evidente. Starebbe male anche se stesse benissimo e si fosse inventato un personaggio per il web.
Deve affidarsi a un medico.
L'ossessione può essere un espediente della psiche per proteggersi da altro.
Ma come possiamo intervenire noi?
Rischiamo di alimentare l'ossessione.


----------



## Duchessa (24 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Credo che qui non ci siano neuropsichiatri e che un neuropsichiatra non farebbe una diagnosi via web.
> Daniele sta male ed è evidente. Starebbe male anche se stesse benissimo e si fosse inventato un personaggio per il web.
> Deve affidarsi a un medico.
> L'ossessione può essere un espediente della psiche per proteggersi da altro.
> ...


Ecco brava. Parlandone. Mi sembra orami evidente l'inutilità.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Credo che qui non ci siano neuropsichiatri e che un neuropsichiatra non farebbe una diagnosi via web.
> Daniele sta male ed è evidente. Starebbe male anche se stesse benissimo e si fosse inventato un personaggio per il web.
> Deve affidarsi a un medico.
> L'ossessione può essere un espediente della psiche per proteggersi da altro.
> ...


non avevo mai preso in considerazione questa eventualità
quindi cosa fare?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (24 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non avevo mai preso in considerazione questa eventualità
> quindi cosa fare?


Non ne ho idea :-D
Si dovrebbe evitare di aver sensi di colpa se si evita di commentare.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea :-D
> Si dovrebbe evitare di aver sensi di colpa se si evita di commentare.


ho sempre pensato che questo forum rappresentasse per Lui un momento di sfogo, dove potersi togliere quella  maschera che dice di indossare quotidianamente


----------



## Hallogoodbye (24 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che questo forum rappresentasse per Lui un momento di sfogo, dove potersi togliere quella  maschera che dice di indossare quotidianamente


Ripeto: che ne so?
Ma tu credi alle scuse e alle ragioni di un traditore scoperto?
Credi ai ragionamenti sulla proprie ragioni psicologiche di chi ha problemi psicologici?
Magari ci credono entrambi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Credo che qui non ci siano neuropsichiatri e che un neuropsichiatra non farebbe una diagnosi via web.
> Daniele sta male ed è evidente. Starebbe male anche se stesse benissimo e si fosse inventato un personaggio per il web.
> Deve affidarsi a un medico.
> L'ossessione può essere un espediente della psiche per proteggersi da altro.
> ...


E' vero, ma è anche vero che lui potrebbe alimentare la nostra ossessione di aiutarlo.

Per me, più che altro non si tratta di una vera richiesta di aiuto, ma di comprendere. E' difficile se non impossibile comunicare quando si ha l'impressione di non essersi spiegato a sufficienza.

In tutto questo tempo, Daniele cerca di comunicarci la sua sofferenza e noi non siamo in grado di apprenderla nello stesso modo. Nei suoi confronti siamo superficiali perché non siamo in grado di percepire la sua sofferenza a sufficienza per metterci allo stesso piano. Il problema è che non siamo stati tutti tentati di toglierci la vita. Al massimo possiamo seguire il percorso fino a un certo punto, paragonandolo ad esempio a un incidente che potenzialmente ci avrebbe portato alla morte.

E si aggiunge anche il fattore che magari qualcuno di noi non ha la stessa visione della morte. Per me ad esempio, la morte non suscita tremende paure. Ho timore, ma non paura, di incontrarla. Daniele per me ha una paura superlativa della morte, e per questo (mi pare) la desidera tanto per farla finita, una volta per sempre. Ma, dispettosa delle sue paure, sta lì a guardare.

Se ci mettiamo a condizione di essere vicini alla morte, siamo più vicino a Daniele, più di quanto immagina. Ma nessuno di noi desidera a pensare tanto intensamente al momento che comunque ci raggiungerà. E detto questo, Daniele deve, secondo la nostra visione, allontanarsi da questo luogo dell'apparente disperazione. E lo potrebbe fare proprio grazie alla morte. Perché non ci sono decisioni più brillanti che quelle fatte in momenti di totale e incondizionato abbandono al destino.


----------



## tesla (24 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che questo forum rappresentasse per Lui un momento di sfogo, dove potersi togliere quella maschera che dice di indossare quotidianamente


anche io la penso così, io credo che gli faccia bene e lo """""""calmi""""""""". 
in un certo senso credo che qualcosa di quello che diciamo passi, perchè è un ragazzo intelligente e a suo modo ne fa tesoro. 
io non credo che lasciarlo parlare sia alimentare un'ossessione, credo che l'ossessione si cristallizzi nel momento in cui tutto si blocca all'interno di una psiche, come un insetto bloccato nell'ambra.
se daniele fa fluire i suoi pensieri, per quanto distorti, almeno si mantengono in movimento.
lo credo e lo spero, senza cognizione di causa.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' vero, ma è anche vero che lui potrebbe alimentare la nostra ossessione di aiutarlo.
> 
> Per me, più che altro non si tratta di una vera richiesta di aiuto, ma di comprendere. E' difficile se non impossibile comunicare quando si ha l'impressione di non essersi spiegato a sufficienza.
> 
> ...


la verità? daniele mi fa paura.ho conosciuto più di una persona , fra le quali un ragazzo di 27 anni a cui nessuno ha dato troppa importanza pensando che fosse solo uno che non aveva troppa voglia di lavorare , noioso e pesante da sopportare .
quando si è ucciso non è stato facile seppellire i sensi di colpa per non aver fatto un pochino di più...forse sarebbe stato inutile, forse no.
ma ancora non ho capito se davvero è l'indifferenza il peggiore dei mali, l'incomprensione o l'inadeguatezza


----------



## Hallogoodbye (24 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la verità? daniele mi fa paura.ho conosciuto più di una persona , fra le quali un ragazzo di 27 anni a cui nessuno ha dato troppa importanza pensando che fosse solo uno che non aveva troppa voglia di lavorare , noioso e pesante da sopportare .
> quando si è ucciso non è stato facile seppellire i sensi di colpa per non aver fatto un pochino di più...forse sarebbe stato inutile, forse no.
> ma ancora non ho capito se davvero è l'indifferenza il peggiore dei mali, l'incomprensione o l'inadeguatezza


La terza che hai detto.
Non ho detto di ignorare, ma che a volte si alimenta l'ossessione invece di offrire ascolto, che è l'unica cosa che si può offrire.
Quanto ogni persona si rapporti alla morte non è dato saperlo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> La terza che hai detto.
> Non ho detto di ignorare, ma che a volte si alimenta l'ossessione invece di *offrire ascolto*, che è l'unica cosa che si può offrire.
> Quanto ogni persona si rapporti alla morte non è dato saperlo.


concordo.


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> La terza che hai detto.
> Non ho detto di ignorare, ma che a volte si alimenta l'ossessione invece di offrire ascolto, che è l'unica cosa che si può offrire.
> Quanto ogni persona si rapporti alla morte non è dato saperlo.


ma perche' scusa, fermo restando che forse qua non ci sono "specialisti", chi soffre di disturbi ossessivi-compulsivi quando e' da solo si spegne il cervello e non se le autoalimenta lo stesso se non anche addirittura in maniera peggiore?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la verità? daniele mi fa paura.ho conosciuto più di una persona , fra le quali un ragazzo di 27 anni a cui nessuno ha dato troppa importanza pensando che fosse solo uno che non aveva troppa voglia di lavorare , noioso e pesante da sopportare .
> quando si è ucciso non è stato facile seppellire i sensi di colpa per non aver fatto un pochino di più...forse sarebbe stato inutile, forse no.
> ma ancora non ho capito se davvero è l'indifferenza il peggiore dei mali, l'incomprensione o l'inadeguatezza


Fra tutte le cose credo che la comprensione è l'ingrediente principale per qualunque percorso "insieme". Non voler comprendere può andare a finire in indifferenza, perché troppo impegnativo o perché ci si sente inadeguati. La realtà è che nessuno è abbastanza competente per comprendere alla totalità chiunque altro. Non con i mezzi tradizionali. Con la meditazione forse, tentando di mettersi letteralmente sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.

Fra le mie ex conoscenze c'è un ragazzo di 25 anni, che si è tolto la vita a più mandate. Non era in grado di ascoltare, e qualunque tentativo di mettersi sullo stesso livello è fallito. Quando poi morì, ero onestamente sollevato. Non ho rimorsi nei suoi confronti, perché ho fatto tutto quel che era in mio potere. L'ho accompagnato fin dove era possibile. Il resto viene dal suo sacco. Io so che ora è in un mondo migliore. Ma non per questo do a tutti i potenziali suicidi un veleno per passare quanto prima di là.

La vita di qui va vissuta fino alla fine, non quella che si sceglie, ma quella che il destino ha preparato per noi. Soltanto, chi sono io per sapere, se il suo destino non era proprio di farla finita di sua mano?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (24 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' scusa, fermo restando che forse qua non ci sono "specialisti", chi soffre di disturbi ossessivi-compulsivi quando e' da solo si spegne il cervello e non se le autoalimenta lo stesso se non anche addirittura in maniera peggiore?


Mi ripeto: non lo so.
Ho letto che c'è chi non sa più come rispondergli e ottiene sempre le stesse risposte.
Se non si sa cosa dire si può non dire, no?


----------



## bubu (24 Aprile 2012)

Desiderare di morire...si è una cosa orribile..
Provare a farlo, in solitudine, convinti che sia l'unica "salvezza" per quel dolore che ti toglie il fiato...si, è orribile! Sperare che qualcuno lo faccia al tuo posto...perchè la paura dell'ignoto non è banale...
Ma dopo aver preso di tutto e svegliarsi all'ospedale, incontrare lo sguardo tenero e disperato di una madre...è alle volte un dolore più grande!!
Parlare, confrontarsi, sentire che non si è soli fa bene!
Chiedo scusa a tutti, ho forse parlato troppo di me


----------



## exStermy (24 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Mi ripeto: non lo so.
> Ho letto che c'è chi non sa più come rispondergli e ottiene sempre le stesse risposte.
> Se non si sa cosa dire si può non dire, no?


si' pero' Daniele ha detto che ormai "fuori" finge...

se manco qua si rimette il disco in santa pace, credo che per lui sia peggio...


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ripeto: che ne so?
> Ma tu credi alle scuse e alle ragioni di un traditore scoperto?
> Credi ai ragionamenti sulla proprie ragioni psicologiche di chi ha problemi psicologici?
> Magari ci credono entrambi.


in genere tendo a dare il beneficio del dubbio sia ai traditi che ai traditori
in generale non tendo a prendere per oro colato nemmeno le ragioni di quelli definiti normali


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> anche io la penso così, io credo che gli faccia bene e lo """""""calmi""""""""".
> in un certo senso credo che qualcosa di quello che diciamo passi, perchè è un ragazzo intelligente e a suo modo ne fa tesoro.
> io non credo che lasciarlo parlare sia alimentare un'ossessione, credo che l'ossessione si cristallizzi nel momento in cui tutto si blocca all'interno di una psiche, come un insetto bloccato nell'ambra.
> se daniele fa fluire i suoi pensieri, per quanto distorti, almeno si mantengono in movimento.
> lo credo e lo spero, senza cognizione di causa.


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Aprile 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> in genere tendo a dare il beneficio del dubbio sia ai traditi che ai traditori
> in generale non tendo a prendere per oro colato nemmeno le ragioni di quelli definiti normali


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2012)

Forse Daniele stava meglio nel vecchio form, dove c'erano le amplificatrici/ori del dolore da tradimento e tutta l'analisi deformante, riduttiva, denigrante della personalità del traditore...

Io avevo un' amica che più cercavi di ridimensionare il contenuto e la gravità delle sue disgrazie più lei esagerava con nuovi aneddotti e contorni le sue disgrazie...

Alla fine mi resi conto che era come mia madre. una lamentona e piagnona.
Ovvio quando io raggiunsi questa terrificante consapevolezza allora ero diventato insensibile, sordo, egocentrico...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

A mio avviso Daniele è qui per sentirsi dire...Poverino nessuno al mondo ha provato e passato quello che hai passato tu, e sei bravissimo ad essere ancora vivo, nonostante questa pletora di sciagure....

Vorrei raccontare una storiella circa i traditori.
In un'azienda ci fu la riduzione di personale.
La scelta cadde anche su un padre di famiglia.
Tra i colleghi c'era un banfone gadano, putaniero, dissoluto immorale, intorta done altrui ecc..ecc...ecc...

Ebbene lui andò in direzione e disse...sciallo...posso licenziarmi io al posto di questo bravissimo padre di famiglia...lui ha famiglia da mantenere io invece no....

Ma ovvio lui era solo un putaniero! No?
Un sventrapapere, un scassafighe, un leccaculi de dona...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

Ok, se voleter sapere cosa si prova a cercare di uccidersi ve lo spiego in poche parole, sperando che possiate capire.
Consideriamo un paio di cose:


E' un atto a senso unico
E' una profonda violenza
E' allo stesso tempo una foorma di pace

Spiego meglio le cose, chi cerca il suicidio è consapevole che non c'è rimedio alla morte, è altresì consapevole che è un atto profondamente violento verso sè stessi e ci si rende conto della cosa nel momento stesso in cui si prova, per ultimo però la forza che spinge questa azione è la voglia di pace interiore, che dentro è mancante.

Quando si prova a farsi fuori si piange signori miei, si piange come non  mai, perchè si ripensa ai propri cari, si ripensa a quello che si lascia e il tempo diventa infinito, non è un atto da un secondo è via, ma ci possono stare delle ore dietro a quell'ultimo atto da ppochi secondi. 
Io mi ricordo solo che l'istinto di sopravvivenza mi faceva pensare alla mia famiglia, cioè mia madre, stop. Due forze agiscono, una è quella che ci pone a voler vivere, l'altra è quella che ci vuole dare la pace, è una lotta che solo chi l'ha vissuta la può descrivere ed ècome la marea, sale e scende.
In quelle ore rpima si passa da momenti in cui tutto sembra inevitabile a piccole scintille di speranza che però vengono spente dalla disperazione.
Io sono stato salvato da mia madre, non sollo dal suo pensiero, ma da lei stessa, la mia ragazza fu salvata dalla sua migliore amica e quindi adesso capirete perchè lei può compredndere bene me.
Coa comporta l'aver cercato di farsi fuori? E' una ferita terribile, una ferita che non ha pari e diventa rabbia verso il motivo che ci ha portati a farci fuori.
Perchè non potete capire la mia rabbia?
Perchè non avete provato il massimo grado di rabbia, semplice no?
Perchè sono certo che un poco di umanità da quella baldracca sarebbe  bastato?
Lo so perchè la ragazza che mi tradì prima di lei, ben conoscendo quella merda di vita che avevo vissuto, ha dimostrato di volermi bene usando un poco di umanità per farmi riavere la mia stima di me.
La mia pprima ragazza mi diceva spesso che a volte ero un poco pieno di me, ma  ammise che avevo tutte le qualità che mi facevano essere una spanna sopra e che comunque sia in effetti valevo di più.
Sapete la morte di una persona cara in teneraq età nella maniera che è successa a me ti porta a due conseguenze, o a essere un delinquente di prima categoria, oppure una persona capace e tenace, io ero la seconda e fidatevi, da fastidio avere affianco una persona che raramente sbaglia (ho stupito la mia attuale compagna per come fu la mia adolescenza).
Quella ragazza anche se ammise iil suotradimento (però ne avevo le prove) dopo anni, mi ha sempre sostenuto, e per un buon motivo, perchè lei ha sempre detto che se in un periodo della sua vita ha scelto me...non può rinnegare quel momento della sua vita, facendolo sarebbe come rinnegare sè stessa, sapeva di avermi ferito e che ero debole da un lato e mi ha voluto sostenere per parecchi mesi.
Tutt'ora anche se è stata stronza e bastarda con me per un anno, ho bei ricordi di lei, e lei sapeva che ho avuto troppe persone stronze che mi hanno rovinato la vita per meritarmi ancora questo.
Ecco arrivo alla romana del cazzo che mi ha fatto del male.
Lei sapeva anche di più di quell'altra delle mie sofferenze, in più nella sua vita aveva sofferto anche lei, quindi conosceva l'argomento direi. Non ha avuto però dubbi, piuttosto che spendere un poco di tempo per aiutare una persona che non aveva ppiù stima si sè, per farle sapere che quell'aiuto che le aveva dato alla morte del nonno non era stato preso con l'inganno, ma con il dolore del momento e che era dispiaciuta al massimo di quello che avevo dovuto sopportare io, ha incentrato tutto su di sè e suul suo fastidio, facendo in modo di farmi sentire una merda di prima categoria, che tutte le sfighe della sua vita erano colpa mia e che io ero la causa del suo non volare in alto (peccato che io ho sempre creduto in lei e che era lei a non credere in sè stessa).
Mi ha accusato di tutto, ma proprio di tutto, anche del suo avermi tradito, perchè era colpa mia che io quando mi telefonava prendevo su la cornetta e potevo stare anche un paio di ore ad ascoltarla e parlare con lei se aveva bisogno, perchè era colpa mia che quando stava male o quando aveva problemi io c'ero sempre, perchè ero assillante nel mio rispondere a lei.
Fa male sentirsi una persona di merda sapete? L'unica cosa che mi teneva in piedi era il sapere di aver fatto delle cose buone, di aver agito per il meglio, adesso non lo so più, adesso sono solo un delinquente..


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Forse Daniele stava meglio nel vecchio form, dove c'erano le amplificatrici/ori del dolore da tradimento e tutta l'analisi deformante, riduttiva, denigrante della personalità del traditore...
> *
> Io avevo un' amica che più cercavi di ridimensionare il contenuto e la gravità delle sue disgrazie più lei esagerava con nuovi aneddotti e contorni le sue disgrazie...
> 
> ...


Semplicemente imbarazzante


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

*io lo so...*

Lo so cosa si prova, il prima, il durante, il dopo...
Capisco la rabbia, capisco il senso di ingiustizia e di impotenza
Capisco tutto perfettamente...
Ma poi quella rabbia, quello sconforto, quel senso di solitudine che ti annienta devi indirizzarlo verso qualcosa di positivo. Non mi sono certo cercata di trovare un bastardo che mi violenta e che neanche è stato punito per aver segnato la mia vita! Non mi sono certo meritata di avere l'endometriosi e quindi di dovere rinunciare ad avere figli miei, non mi sono meritata il tradimento di mio marito! Ma se guardo solo le cose orribili che mi son capitate allora che dovrei fare? Tentare nuovamente di uccidermi? Aggiungere dolore al dolore? No!!! Questo no...ho capito che la cattiveria esiste! Ma ho imparato anche che esistono persone meravigliose intorno a me...e soe non avessi sofferto così ora non sarei quella che sono! È questione di atteggiamento perchè se l'aiuto maggiore non lo trovi dentro te allora non potranno farlo gli altri!


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, se voleter sapere cosa si prova a cercare di uccidersi ve lo spiego in poche parole, sperando che possiate capire.
> Consideriamo un paio di cose:
> 
> 
> ...


Daniele Daniele Daniele.....pensi/credi/speri/ che la tua vita finirà per tua stessa mano?


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

Bubu, il problema è che la psicologa trovò in me una reazione ad una violenza. Pensa che lei stessa ha detto che io ho vissuto la cosa c ome una violenza della mia persona, solo che tutte le tecniche e i tentativi per smorzare quel senso di schifo che mi sento dentro sono andati a vuoto. Sai, avevo imperniarto la mia vita sul circondarmi da poca gente e fidata, gente che valeva per quello che era e non per quello che aveva, la mia ex era una bella persona davvero al tempo, lo giuro, ma lo era solo a parole si vede. Il problema è, come fare se il muro maestro della prorpia esistenza per un qualche motivo esterno cade spravvivere? Io ho capito che l'unico modo ched mi è rimasto è dare indietro il dolore ricevuto, perchè credo che anche tu se potessi daresti indietro quel dolore che ti ha colpito così brutalmente alla persona che te lo ha fatto subire, no?
Non è vendetta, perchè la vendetta è far soffrire anche di più, io voglio far provare lo stesso dolore a quella persona, per farle capire che vita di merda mi toccherà vivere.


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Daniele Daniele Daniele.....pensi/credi/speri/ che la tua vita finirà per tua stessa mano?


Prima o poi si, purtroppo lo so adesso che sarà così, le ondate di malessere e tutto quello che il mio padrino, suo figlio e sua moglie avevano garantito mi avrebbe fatto stare bene mi fanno stare sempre peggio.
L'avere un lavoro in questo periodo??? Non mi da nessuna gratificazione, la chiamo solo la lotta degli sfigati, i più sono anche laureati con lauree imbarazzanti. L'avere una compagna? Io non ho un centro della mia vita, cosa mi potrebbe dare una persona accanto a me fino a che dentro di me non ho un centro, un senso della mia vita? Gli altri non sono un senso valido.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Prima o poi si, purtroppo lo so adesso che sarà così, le ondate di malessere e tutto quello che il mio padrino, suo figlio e sua moglie avevano garantito mi avrebbe fatto stare bene mi fanno stare sempre peggio.
> L'avere un lavoro in questo periodo??? Non mi da nessuna gratificazione, la chiamo solo la lotta degli sfigati, i più sono anche laureati con lauree imbarazzanti. L'avere una compagna? Io non ho un centro della mia vita, cosa mi potrebbe dare una persona accanto a me fino a che dentro di me non ho un centro, un senso della mia vita? Gli altri non sono un senso valido.


ok. perchè stai insieme alla tua compagna?


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ok. perchè stai insieme alla tua compagna?


Si chiama speranza, speranza che tanti hanno che le cose possano miracolosamente cambiare.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si chiama speranza, speranza che tanti hanno che le cose possano miracolosamente cambiare.


Apperò. Quindi non sei senza speranza. Speri che qualcosa cambi quindi VUOI o VORRESTI cambiasse. Non credi di avere gli strumenti oppure di non meritarlo ma comunque speri. Mi sembra la cosa più sensata e che mi fa piacere leggere di te da un po' di tempo a questa parte. E questo che hai appena scritto sconfessa l'80% delle cazzate (intese come cose non profondamente sentite o vere) che scrivi. Ed è anche per questo che ti darei tanti calci in culo perchè ci si può sfogare in altro modo piuttosto che scrivere iperboli che non portano a nulla e come vedi anche una semplice domanda e una semplice risposta rispetto a spataffiate che ti si è scritto o che hai scritto possono portare a capire te e non dico ad aiutarti ma a comprenderti certamente. In questo caso me. Io non sono di certo la persona più adatta (anche se ti dico che ora come ora starei anche del tempo a parlare con te per cercare di capire altre cose ma alle 15 devo iniziare a lavorare) per ascoltarti PAZIENTEMENTE ma pensa almeno di trovare qui nel forum un modo per sfogarti in maniera "corretta" e che ti possa servire e possa servire anche a chi ti legge per entrare un minimo in empatia con te perchè a mio modesto parere è questo che vuoi. Ma devi renderti conto che non è facile farlo con te che tiri fuori certe chicche che credo (ripeto, a fronte di quello che hai appena scritto) non siano profondamente sentite anche se esprimono un tuo reale malessere. 
Auguri Daniele. Un forte abbraccio


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2012)

PS: prima di andare volevo precisare che i depressi reali, perlomeno quelli ad un livello tale che arrivano a tentare o a contemplare il suicidio non hanno speranze. Non sperano in nulla. Daniele lo ha scritto e credo che sia vero. Quindi non so definire esattamente Daniele cosa abbia e quale sia il nome del suo malessere. Di certo non sta bene e dovrebbe curarsi. Ma non é depresso. Incanala forse la sua forza in maniera sbagliata ma i depressi che tentano o contemplano il suicidio non ne hanno. Daniele invece è forte. io credo anche sia MOLTO forte. anche questo sintomo di una non depressione.


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bubu, il problema è che la psicologa trovò in me una reazione ad una violenza. Pensa che lei stessa ha detto che io ho vissuto la cosa c ome una violenza della mia persona, solo che tutte le tecniche e i tentativi per smorzare quel senso di schifo che mi sento dentro sono andati a vuoto. Sai, avevo imperniarto la mia vita sul circondarmi da poca gente e fidata, gente che valeva per quello che era e non per quello che aveva, la mia ex era una bella persona davvero al tempo, lo giuro, ma lo era solo a parole si vede. Il problema è, come fare se il muro maestro della prorpia esistenza per un qualche motivo esterno cade spravvivere? Io ho capito che l'unico modo ched mi è rimasto è dare indietro il dolore ricevuto, perchè credo che anche tu se potessi daresti indietro quel dolore che ti ha colpito così brutalmente alla persona che te lo ha fatto subire, no?
> Non è vendetta, perchè la vendetta è far soffrire anche di più, io voglio far provare lo stesso dolore a quella persona, per farle capire che vita di merda mi toccherà vivere.


C'è stato un periodo in cui ho desiderato vendetta, se avessi potuto forse sarei stata capace di ucciderlo. Ma ora credo che nella vita tutto TORNA e sono certa che, se non lo ha giÀ fatto, sarÀ lei ad impartirgli la lezione migliore. Ho solo il rammarico di non essere riuscita a ricordarmi di lui e quindi di non aver provato a fare un minimo di giustizia affinchÈ non succedesse ad altre donne...ma mi consolo sperando che abbia fatto male solo a me


----------



## Hallogoodbye (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si chiama speranza, speranza che tanti hanno che le cose possano miracolosamente cambiare.


Raccontaci delle cose belle di te, di quello che sai fare, pensare, della tua capacità di superare le difficoltà.
C'è chi non fa altro che parlare di sè e delle proprie miserie come se fossero perle di saggezza e atti di eroismo.
Possiamo ascoltare il tuo esroismo giornaliero e i tuoi atti quotidiani peer stare vicino a chi ti vuole bene e sostenerli, anche se con il cuore a pezzi.


----------



## bubu (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si chiama speranza, speranza che tanti hanno che le cose possano miracolosamente cambiare.


 è questo che volevo dire...guai se si perde la speranza! Infondo il sole prima o poi splende per tutti no? Coraggio caro


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2012)

Forse non mi spiego bene, non è una cosa che comando io, la speranza è che succeda dall'alto qualcosa che miracolosamente mi sistemi, del resto io ho fatto quanto potevo, ho seguito davvero tanti consigli ed ogni buco nell'acqua ha portato altre macerie su quelle che già c'erano. Attualmente un insuccesso ancora sulle modalità di stare bene equivale a perdere quel lumicino che il mondo possa cambiare.
Il suicidio non si fa solo se si perde la speranza, sappiatelo, lo si fa anche sotto un grande dolore il cui annichimento riulta più piacevole che lo stare li a soffrire ancora.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Raccontaci delle cose belle di te, di quello che sai fare, pensare, della tua capacità di superare le difficoltà.
> C'è chi non fa altro che parlare di sè e delle proprie miserie come se fossero perle di saggezza e atti di eroismo.
> Possiamo ascoltare il tuo esroismo giornaliero e i tuoi atti quotidiani peer stare vicino a chi ti vuole bene e sostenerli, anche se con il cuore a pezzi.


quoto


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego bene, non è una cosa che comando io, la speranza è che succeda dall'alto qualcosa che miracolosamente mi sistemi, del resto io ho fatto quanto potevo, ho seguito davvero tanti consigli ed ogni buco nell'acqua ha portato altre macerie su quelle che già c'erano. Attualmente un insuccesso ancora sulle modalità di stare bene equivale a perdere quel lumicino che il mondo possa cambiare.
> Il suicidio non si fa solo se si perde la speranza, sappiatelo, lo si fa anche sotto un grande dolore il cui annichimento riulta più piacevole che lo stare li a soffrire ancora.


capisco. ma il fatto che comunque speri che anche se dall'alto arrivi qualcosa per cambiare la tua situazione è positivo. il fatto è che dovresti renderti conto che forse facendoti curare dalla persona giusta puoi arrivare a comprendere che puoi anche farcela con le tue forze. *Forza Daniele*, i calci in culo te li darei lo stesso ma tifo per te anche se mi fai una gran rabbia e il giorno che potrò (ma penso anche di poter parlare per altri, e non credo pochi) leggere che ti sei avviato verso un cammino di "risveglio" dal tuo incubo personale sarà un giorno in cui avrò un sorriso. Non cambierà la mia vita perchè ad essere sinceri non posso dire di sentire affetto per te perchè non ci conosciamo e non fai parte della mia vita ma di certo sarò contento.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> capisco. ma il fatto che comunque speri che anche se dall'alto arrivi qualcosa per cambiare la tua situazione è positivo. il fatto è che dovresti renderti conto che forse facendoti curare dalla persona giusta puoi arrivare a comprendere che puoi anche farcela con le tue forze. *Forza Daniele*, i calci in culo te li darei lo stesso ma tifo per te anche se mi fai una gran rabbia e il giorno che potrò (ma penso anche di poter parlare per altri, e non credo pochi) leggere che ti sei avviato verso un cammino di "risveglio" dal tuo incubo personale sarà un giorno in cui avrò un sorriso. Non cambierà la mia vita perchè ad essere sinceri non posso dire di sentire affetto per te perchè non ci conosciamo e non fai parte della mia vita ma di certo sarò contento.


non posso approvarti, ma condivido e ti quoto in toto.


----------



## minnie (26 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non mi spiego bene, non è una cosa che comando io, la speranza è che succeda dall'alto qualcosa che miracolosamente mi sistemi, del resto io ho fatto quanto potevo, ho seguito davvero tanti consigli ed ogni buco nell'acqua ha portato altre macerie su quelle che già c'erano. Attualmente un insuccesso ancora sulle modalità di stare bene equivale a perdere quel lumicino che il mondo possa cambiare.
> Il suicidio non si fa solo se si perde la speranza, sappiatelo, lo si fa anche sotto un grande dolore il cui annichimento riulta più piacevole che lo stare li a soffrire ancora.



Mesi che non mi collego e ti ritrovo esattamente allo stesso punto....... anzi un poco più in giù...........
Cosa possiamo fare per farti alzare la testa, mio povero Daniele? 
Vuoi proprio dargliele tutte vinte? Vuoi proprio dimostrarle quanto è potente? Una Dea che può giocare con la tua anima, il tuo cuore e che può avere anche la tua vita?
Forse allora tu non la odi come dici, ma la ami .... talmente tanto da volerla rendere potente ... e felice ......
Non farlo Daniele, odiala sul serio... falla perdere ............ Un abbraccio.....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Aprile 2012)

minnie ha detto:


> Mesi che non mi collego e ti ritrovo esattamente allo stesso punto....... anzi un poco più in giù...........
> Cosa possiamo fare per farti alzare la testa, mio povero Daniele?
> Vuoi proprio dargliele tutte vinte? Vuoi proprio dimostrarle quanto è potente? Una Dea che può giocare con la tua anima, il tuo cuore e che può avere anche la tua vita?
> Forse allora tu non la odi come dici, ma la ami .... talmente tanto da volerla rendere potente ... e felice ......
> Non farlo Daniele, odiala sul serio... falla perdere ............ Un abbraccio.....


Grandiosa come sempre Ciao Minnie cara!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Aprile 2012)

minnie ha detto:


> Mesi che non mi collego e ti ritrovo esattamente allo stesso punto....... anzi un poco più in giù...........
> Cosa possiamo fare per farti alzare la testa, mio povero Daniele?
> Vuoi proprio dargliele tutte vinte? Vuoi proprio dimostrarle quanto è potente? Una Dea che può giocare con la tua anima, il tuo cuore e che può avere anche la tua vita?
> Forse allora tu non la odi come dici, ma la ami .... talmente tanto da volerla rendere potente ... e felice ......
> Non farlo Daniele, odiala sul serio... falla perdere ............ Un abbraccio.....



Minnie!!!!

Non sai quanto ti ho pensato!!!!
Come stai?!?!?!


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2012)

Ricordo che sono stato tradito più volte, ricordo che le zie che hanno tradito la mia fiducia le ho reincontrate dopo 18 anni ed ho scoperto che fare il sostenuto, il fagliela vedere quanto sono stato bravo...non è servito a nulla nel mondo delle loro balle, anzi nel mondo delle loro balle ero io in torto con loro a non essermi fatto vedere prima.
Ho scoperto che se una persona ti tradisce non gli fega un cavolo di quanto bene tu puoi stare senza di lui, perchè di te non gli frega un emerito pene, perchè dal momento che ha deciso di tradirti ti ha detto a chiare parole che tu sei merda, che non gli interessi, anzi che proprio non esisti, figli o non figli.
Ecco perchè capisco il dolore di certe persone tradite, perchè anche loro sanno che non esiste peggior messaggio di mancanza di stima del tradimento stesso, motivo per cui si inziano guerre che porteranno solo a distruzione.


----------



## tesla (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ricordo che sono stato tradito più volte, ricordo che le zie che hanno tradito la mia fiducia le ho reincontrate dopo 18 anni ed ho scoperto che fare il sostenuto, il fagliela vedere quanto sono stato bravo...non è servito a nulla nel mondo delle loro balle, anzi nel mondo delle loro balle ero io in torto con loro a non essermi fatto vedere prima.
> Ho scoperto che se una persona ti tradisce non gli fega un cavolo di quanto bene tu puoi stare senza di lui, perchè di te non gli frega un emerito pene, perchè dal momento che ha deciso di tradirti ti ha detto a chiare parole che tu sei merda, che non gli interessi, anzi che proprio non esisti, figli o non figli.
> Ecco perchè capisco il dolore di certe persone tradite, perchè anche loro sanno che non esiste peggior messaggio di mancanza di stima del tradimento stesso, motivo per cui si inziano guerre che porteranno solo a distruzione.


la più grande arma di distruzione di massa è un potente VAFFANCULO, pronunciato con un sorriso di scherno all'indirizzo delle tue zie e della tua ex.
nessuno sano di mente inizia delle guerre. le guerre si fanno per SOLDI, POTERE, INTERESSE.
nessuno sano di mente passa una vita in trincea a inghiottire fango, pisciare nelle latrine, farsi aprire squarci nel ventre.
nessuno sano di mente.
perchè la vita è sole, mare, abbracci, animali da fotografare, vette solitarie, pizza con gli amici, film sul divano, è GIOIA. 
vaffanculo le zie daniele, ma vaffanculo davvero. 
falla finita, stai combattendo dei miraggi che non ti si cagano nemmeno


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la più grande arma di distruzione di massa è un potente VAFFANCULO, pronunciato con un sorriso di scherno all'indirizzo delle tue zie e della tua ex.
> nessuno sano di mente inizia delle guerre. le guerre si fanno per SOLDI, POTERE, INTERESSE.
> nessuno sano di mente passa una vita in trincea a inghiottire fango, pisciare nelle latrine, farsi aprire squarci nel ventre.
> nessuno sano di mente.
> ...


Che grande che sei


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la più grande arma di distruzione di massa è un potente VAFFANCULO, pronunciato con un sorriso di scherno all'indirizzo delle tue zie e della tua ex.
> nessuno sano di mente inizia delle guerre. le guerre si fanno per SOLDI, POTERE, INTERESSE.
> nessuno sano di mente passa una vita in trincea a inghiottire fango, pisciare nelle latrine, farsi aprire squarci nel ventre.
> nessuno sano di mente.
> ...



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la più grande arma di distruzione di massa è un potente VAFFANCULO, pronunciato con un sorriso di scherno all'indirizzo delle tue zie e della tua ex.
> nessuno sano di mente inizia delle guerre. le guerre si fanno per SOLDI, POTERE, INTERESSE.
> nessuno sano di mente passa una vita in trincea a inghiottire fango, pisciare nelle latrine, farsi aprire squarci nel ventre.
> nessuno sano di mente.
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la più grande arma di distruzione di massa è un potente VAFFANCULO, pronunciato con un sorriso di scherno all'indirizzo delle tue zie e della tua ex.
> nessuno sano di mente inizia delle guerre. le guerre si fanno per SOLDI, POTERE, INTERESSE.
> nessuno sano di mente passa una vita in trincea a inghiottire fango, pisciare nelle latrine, farsi aprire squarci nel ventre.
> nessuno sano di mente.
> ...


Tesla sugli scudi.

Cosa non farei per te....


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2012)

Sapete, ma se la persona non sente e non può avere quel vaffanculo, è come non averlo detto. Guardate che io ho detto e ripetuto che voglio fatti e non illusioni su quello che una persona dovrebbe o potrebbe pensare, fatti e solo fatti mi farebbero sapere la verità, ora come ora non ho fatti e si è fatto in modo che non ne avessi mezzo.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sapete, ma se la persona non sente e non può avere quel vaffanculo, è come non averlo detto. Guardate che io ho detto e ripetuto che voglio fatti e non illusioni su quello che una persona dovrebbe o potrebbe pensare, fatti e solo fatti mi farebbero sapere la verità, ora come ora non ho fatti e si è fatto in modo che non ne avessi mezzo.


Daniè, quel Vaffanculo serve a te, non all'altra persona. 
Serve a te pronunciarlo, urlarlo, non all'altra sentirlo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sapete, ma se la persona non sente e non può avere quel vaffanculo, è come non averlo detto. Guardate che io ho detto e ripetuto che voglio fatti e non illusioni su quello che una persona dovrebbe o potrebbe pensare, fatti e solo fatti mi farebbero sapere la verità, ora come ora non ho fatti e si è fatto in modo che non ne avessi mezzo.


Ma che fatti vuoi? Ma quando realizzerai che quella ragazza si é rifatta una vita e a te pensa solo quel giorno alk'anno in cui tu le scrivi. Perché non capisci che quando legge la tua mail chiude il pc e pensa "che palle questo". Perché ti piace umiliarti davanti a lei... Ignorala ridile in faccia falle vedere che uomo sei e cosa si ê persa.. Così non fai altro che farle capire che sei uno che non ha i coglioni per andare avanti e penserá " beato il giorno che me lo sono levato da davanti"



Scusa i toni ma ti prenderei per le spalke e butterei contro un muro per vedere se reagisci


----------



## bubu (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sapete, ma se la persona non sente e non può avere quel vaffanculo, è come non averlo detto. Guardate che io ho detto e ripetuto che voglio fatti e non illusioni su quello che una persona dovrebbe o potrebbe pensare, fatti e solo fatti mi farebbero sapere la verità, ora come ora non ho fatti e si è fatto in modo che non ne avessi mezzo.


daniele, quando leggo i tuoi post penso alla tua fidanzata e un po' mi dispiace per lei.
Ho come l'impressione che lei paghi per tutti quelli che ti hanno ferito.
baci


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che fatti vuoi? Ma quando realizzerai che quella ragazza si é rifatta una vita e a te pensa solo quel giorno alk'anno in cui tu le scrivi. Perché non capisci che quando legge la tua mail chiude il pc e pensa "che palle questo". Perché ti piace umiliarti davanti a lei... Ignorala ridile in faccia falle vedere che uomo sei e cosa si ê persa.. Così non fai altro che farle capire che sei uno che non ha i coglioni per andare avanti e penserá " beato il giorno che me lo sono levato da davanti"
> 
> 
> 
> Scusa i toni ma ti prenderei per le spalke e butterei contro un muro per vedere se reagisci


quoto! 

Daniè è ora che la smetti co ste menate e pensi ai problemi veri della vita!


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto!
> 
> Daniè è ora che la smetti co ste menate e pensi ai problemi veri della vita!


A quali, al fatto che tra pochi anni sarò bello morto che sepolto e persino mia madre si è messa il cuore in pace per questo? oppure che tra qualche mese mi licensierò perchè la mia serenità è totalmente distrutta? Per questi motivi?


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A quali, al fatto che tra pochi anni sarò bello morto che sepolto e persino mia madre si è messa il cuore in pace per questo? oppure che tra qualche mese mi licensierò perchè la mia serenità è totalmente distrutta? Per questi motivi?


Daniele, non ci siamo :incazzato:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A quali, al fatto che tra pochi anni sarò bello morto che sepolto e persino mia madre si è messa il cuore in pace per questo? oppure che *tra qualche mese mi licensierò perchè la mia serenità è totalmente distrutta? Per questi motivi?*


Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo??????


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A quali, al fatto che tra pochi anni sarò bello morto che sepolto e persino mia madre si è messa il cuore in pace per questo? oppure che tra qualche mese mi licensierò perchè la mia serenità è totalmente distrutta? Per questi motivi?


Daniele smettila porca troia! ma possibile che non riesci a guardare avanti! il passato è passato....basta fottitene 



Indeciso ha detto:


> Daniele, non ci siamo :incazzato:


infatti :incazzato:



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo??????


una marea di stronzate...:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2012)

non provare a licenziarti daniele che vengo direttamente a ferrara a prenderti a sberle!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non provare a licenziarti daniele che vengo direttamente a ferrara a prenderti a sberle!


posso venire con te?


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A quali, al fatto che tra pochi anni sarò bello morto che sepolto e persino mia madre si è messa il cuore in pace per questo? oppure che tra qualche mese mi licensierò perchè la mia serenità è totalmente distrutta? Per questi motivi?


Daniele, ma te godi a soffrire? Ma io non capisco...quello che é successo é successo.....bello o brutto non conta più a nulla, serve solo a farsi logorare il fegato...se non ho capito male hai pure una nuova compagna, ma ci pensi a lei? o lei deve essere il tuo ammortizzatore emozionale? perché se non é di legno prima o poi scoppia pure questa....


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIGpRGIqpYo&feature=related


Simy ha detto:


> posso venire con te?


facciamo un pulmino per picchiare daniele.
ci mettiamo in coda come la scena dell'aereo più pazzo del mondo
:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIGpRGIqpYo&feature=related
> 
> facciamo un pulmino per picchiare daniele.
> ci mettiamo in coda come la scena dell'aereo più pazzo del mondo
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2012)

Io mi sono laureato ed ho preso questo lavoro perchè mi era stato garantito che sarei stato meglio...il risultato è pessimo, sto peggiorando e quel tradimento del cazzo me lo rivedo tutti i giorni. Gli insoluti vanno affrontati, io non posso mai fare finta di nulla, per me l'unico modo per affrontare le persone è direttamente e non con metodi e trucchetti per convincermi di averlo fatto...mentre gli ho solo reso la vita più facile.
Come ho detto, voglio quella maledetta soddisfazione, necessito di quella, di vedere quella ragazzina umiliata con persone che non sapevano che merda di persona è sapere tutto. Non voglio più sapere di persone che "stimano" quella puttana, perchè una puttanona non è da stimare.


----------



## bubu (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io mi sono laureato ed ho preso questo lavoro perchè mi era stato garantito che sarei stato meglio...il risultato è pessimo, sto peggiorando e quel tradimento del cazzo me lo rivedo tutti i giorni. Gli insoluti vanno affrontati, io non posso mai fare finta di nulla, per me l'unico modo per affrontare le persone è direttamente e non con metodi e trucchetti per convincermi di averlo fatto...mentre gli ho solo reso la vita più facile.
> Come ho detto, voglio quella maledetta soddisfazione, necessito di quella, di vedere quella ragazzina umiliata con persone che non sapevano che merda di persona è sapere tutto. Non voglio più sapere di persone che "stimano" quella puttana, perchè una puttanona non è da stimare.


oi oi


----------



## tesla (30 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> facciamo un pulmino per picchiare daniele.
> ci mettiamo in coda come la scena dell'aereo più pazzo del mondo
> :rotfl:



dobbiamo fare un treno, un pulmino non basta


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> dobbiamo fare un treno, un pulmino non basta


lo lasciamo lì , in stazione pesto e dolorante ,ma felice di avere tanti amici:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2012)

*daniele*

Daniele devi prendere il mondo per quello che è........!!!Anche a me non piacciono la maggior parte delle persone,e son stato quasi ostaggio di una fantasma per 13 lunghi anni,ma adesso non ti dico la soddisfazione.......!Daniè è la tua vita....era la mia vita.....sai che ti capisco...ma almeno il tuo è solo un ricordo che non muore....!io l'avevo lì....era lì....era vicino a me....io non mollavo,lei non mollava,adesso ho la mia vita....lei ha la sua......daje danie....la tua vita è solo la tua!!!!!!!!


----------



## tesla (30 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo lasciamo lì , in stazione pesto e dolorante ,ma felice di avere tanti amici:mrgreen:


l'ha detto lui che vuol vedere le reazioni :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2012)

Ciao Daniele,

scusa se te lo dico, ma hai bisogno d'aiuto!!!

e sei tu che ti devi convincere, che è arrivata l'ora di guarire ... 

l'odio, il rancore e la sete di vendetta ... 

sono il cancro dell'anima ... 

ti distruggono lentamente e non ti fanno vivere ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2012)

*POST N. 1*


Daniele ha detto:


> A quali, al fatto che tra pochi anni sarò bello morto che sepolto e persino mia madre si è messa il cuore in pace per questo? oppure che tra qualche mese mi licensierò perchè la mia serenità è totalmente distrutta? Per questi motivi?



*POST N.2*


Daniele ha detto:


> Io mi sono laureato ed ho preso questo lavoro perchè mi era stato garantito che sarei stato meglio...il risultato è pessimo, sto peggiorando e quel tradimento del cazzo me lo rivedo tutti i giorni. Gli insoluti vanno affrontati, io non posso mai fare finta di nulla, per me l'unico modo per affrontare le persone è direttamente e non con metodi e trucchetti per convincermi di averlo fatto...mentre gli ho solo reso la vita più facile.
> Come ho detto, voglio quella maledetta soddisfazione, necessito di quella, di vedere quella ragazzina umiliata con persone che non sapevano che merda di persona è sapere tutto. Non voglio più sapere di persone che "stimano" quella puttana, perchè una puttanona non è da stimare.



Per il post n. 1: 
uffa, non voglio sentirti dire queste castronerie, anche se capisco in pieno che quando parli così sei preda dell'umore più nero che ti fa sentire di essere dentro il baratro. 
Lo so perché lo provo anch'io, e credimi se lo so come si sta male. Vediamo solo il nostro male e quello che c'è intorno a noi ce ne frega meno di zero, anzi, ci fa solo rabbia.
Quando siamo così è un casino per tutti e sarebbe meglio che ci isolassimo dal resto del mondo, cosa ovviamente impossibile da fare, quindi indossiamo la famosa maschera della decenza e si vive, al peggio, ma si vive...
Ma poi...succede che usciamo fuori da quel baratro di merda e rivediamo le stelle, e come sono belle a vedersi.

Per il post n. 2:
dici che quel tradimento del cazzo lo rivedi tutti i giorni e ci credo che te lo rivedi: ormai si è incastonato nella tua mente diventando una ossessione. Può succedere dopo un evento che per noi è stato traumatico, magari un altro  avrebbe superato questo e non un altro evento non scioccante per te.
Questo per dirti che non sto a giudicarti sulla pochezza o meno del fatto: per te è stato devastante. Punto.
Ma i rimedi ci sono per uscirne e ti sono stati suggeriti da moltissimi qui.
Datti una mossa: CERCA TUTTE LE VIE DI USCITA POSSIBILI. TENTALE TUTTE. SEI GIOVANE E BELLO E NON E' POCO. SEI ANCHE ISTRUITO E ANCHE QUESTO NON E' POCO.

Anche per me l'unico modo per affrontare le persone è direttamente, tu vuoi umiliare la stronzetta, ne hai bisogno e allora ti chiedo come vorresti realizzare ciò?
Un'idea ce l'hai?
A parole lo puoi anche fare e anche direttamente, mani dietro la schiena però.
Chi te lo impedisce? Non sarà certo la distanza a frenarti. 
Se pensi che questa soddisfazione personale possa seriamente dare una svolta positiva alla tua vita, mettiti in viaggio e suona alla sua porta. Te lo dice una che sa come vanno certe cose...
Portati dietro la tua compagna così le mostri che lei, la vile, non ha scalfito la tua vita (anche se non è vero).
La dignità e l'amor proprio sono pietre miliari della persona e nessun altro ha il diritto di intaccarli.  

Insomma, ho simpatia per te ed è col cuore che ti dico di sbloccarti, e velocemente anche.


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non provare a licenziarti daniele che vengo direttamente a ferrara a prenderti a sberle!


eheheheh siamo arrivati alla violenza:mrgreen:

daniele attenzione che a ferrara veniamo con un torpedone e ti diamo tante di quelle botte che i problemi che pensi di avere e di aver avuto non passano in secondo piano, ma in sesto!


----------



## Simy (30 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> eheheheh siamo arrivati alla violenza:mrgreen:
> 
> daniele attenzione che a ferrara veniamo con un torpedone e ti diamo tante di quelle botte che i problemi che pensi di avere e di aver avuto non passano in secondo piano, ma in sesto!


:yes:


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io mi sono laureato ed ho preso questo lavoro perchè mi era stato garantito che sarei stato meglio...il risultato è pessimo, sto peggiorando e quel tradimento del cazzo me lo rivedo tutti i giorni. Gli insoluti vanno affrontati, io non posso mai fare finta di nulla, per me l'unico modo per affrontare le persone è direttamente e non con metodi e trucchetti per convincermi di averlo fatto...mentre gli ho solo reso la vita più facile.Come ho detto, voglio quella maledetta soddisfazione, necessito di quella, di vedere quella ragazzina umiliata con persone che non sapevano che merda di persona è sapere tutto. Non voglio più sapere di persone che "stimano" quella puttana, perchè una puttanona non è da stimare.


Daniele, si sta meglio perché si deve stare meglio non perché un pezzo di carta appeso al muro "deve' rendertelo tale Se il tuo star bene é dovuto al vedere "lei a pezzi" allora questa é una cosa cronica....Ma che gusto si prova ad esser felici (sempre che si possa definire felicità) vedendo gli altri ricevere lo stesso trattamento magari con gli interessi...mica ti vuoi mettere al livello degli altri?  io lo vedo come una cosa approssimata, un mediocre tentativo di sentirsi dire da dentro "finalmente bastarda ce l'ho fatta"...Ne vale veramente la pena aver sofferto così tanto per una che:- ti ha reso la vita privata un inferno- ti ha reso la vita lavorativa una merda- ti ha traformato i sogni in incubiMa meno male che non c'é piu' Ma io dico che un bel V A F F A N C U L O ci sta tutto......mi offro come macchinista del treno....ti entro subito a gambra tesa ad altezza viso così ti riprendi un po'


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2012)

Daniele ma non è che sei deluso, perchè pensavi di entrare nel mondo di lavoro tutto baldanzoso come il figo della situzion, e invece ti sei reso conto che il mondo del lavoro è un'altra cosa da quello che pretendono che sia i laureatini di casa nostra?

Guarda che lavorare è fatica.
E se fa quel che dise el paron...

Eri partito in quarta dicendo che tu qua e tu là...che sei il figo della situazion...stipendio qui...schei de là...

Mio caro sei solo agli inizi della montagna no?

Non ti piace stare sotto paron?
Apriti un tuo studio no?
Non sei un ingegnere?

Ma te lo ripeto, a conti fatti, 

CREDIMI...
Quella stronza puttana schifosa beghina ecc..ecc.ecc..ecc..che vent'anni fa mi deluse...imbrogliandomi...dicendo che mai sarebbe tornata con il suo ez...e invece poi lo fece di nascosto tradendomi...ecc..ecc..ecc...

CREDIMI...

E' stato il più grande stimolo per realizzarmi come persona, artista, musicista eccc..ecc..ecc...

Per poterle dire...
Visto io non ero affatto un sognatore...idealista...
Io avevo una casa.

Smetti di usare la tua ex come scusa per non impegnarti un cazzo di minchia...

La vita è dura per tutti...

Comodissimo usare le sfighe per farsi compatire...

E come stai vedendo...
Ultimamente qua dentro marchi molto male...

Finiti i tempi di poareto qui e poareto là...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> dobbiamo fare un treno, un pulmino non basta



poi proprio qua'doveva venire ad abitare..ascolta..,la Chiesa sta'promuovendo in 10 citta italiane la rilettura dei 10 comandamenti....secondo te a Bo quale peccato a dato??ma ovvio a noi il nono''non desiderare la donna d'altri''..il cardinale dice ..e'stato un caso..ahahahahah...seeeeeeeeee.. e  Daniele puo'vivere in un simil posto???

oh all stazione vi vengo a prendere io


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2012)

La mia compagna non prende bene questo mio momento no, ieri disperata mi ha preso a botte ed oggi mi ritrovo dei grandi graffi sul collo e per fortuna che il lato sinistro del mio volto si è sgonfiato. La posso capire, sono avaro di sentimenti, sono chiuso, sono distrutto e sono dentro di me, ma so anche che non ci posso fare nulla, ho paura ad uscirne e sono ormai molto stanco, tanto stanco.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia compagna non prende bene questo mio momento no, ieri disperata mi ha preso a botte ed oggi mi ritrovo dei grandi graffi sul collo e per fortuna che il lato sinistro del mio volto si è sgonfiato. La posso capire, sono avaro di sentimenti, sono chiuso, sono distrutto e sono dentro di me, ma so anche che non ci posso fare nulla, ho paura ad uscirne e sono ormai molto stanco, tanto stanco.


solo graffi sul collo? pare brutto se ti polverizza il femore a colpi di martello?:mrgreen:
ah danie'...ma vaffanculo.


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia compagna non prende bene questo mio momento no, ieri disperata mi ha preso a botte ed oggi mi ritrovo dei grandi graffi sul collo e per fortuna che il lato sinistro del mio volto si è sgonfiato. La posso capire, sono avaro di sentimenti, sono chiuso, sono distrutto e sono dentro di me, ma so anche che non ci posso fare nulla, ho paura ad uscirne e sono ormai molto stanco, tanto stanco.


Non è vero che non puoi farci nulla. Non vuoi farci nulla, ti sei arreso e ti crogioli nel tuo malessere. Che magari non ti fa stare bene, ma ti mette al riparo dalla possibilitá di altri fallimenti.
Tanto la vita è una merda, tanto io sono così, tanto non posso farci nulla. E così vai avanti, senza più lottare. Perchè lottare vuol dire sperare di vincere e sperare vuol dire rischiare di restare delusi per l'ennesima volta.

Ma la vita senza lotta e senza speranza non è vita. La vita non puó essere una resa totale. È un insulto nei confronti di chi davvero non puó più permettersi di sperare.


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2012)

E' perchè dovrei sperare? Perchè dovrei illudermi ancora? Perchè cazzo dovrei farlo se bastava solo un poco di tatto, un pooc di onestà e di impegno per farmi stare bene?? Perchè Serena ha ammesso di aver capito di aver sbagliato dopo 2 anni e mezzo cazzo? Perchè non ci è arrivata prima come le avevo chiesto di pensare? Perchè ha preferito che finissi a farmi fuori piuttosto che usare un poco del suo tempo per capire? Era conoscia che sarei morto, era conscia di avermi ingannato, era conscia di avermi ucciso ed ora? Ed ora vivo un incubuo da solo, che non posso fermare, perchè non riesco più capire le persone! Sto male, sto male per essere stato così danneggiato e non aver neppure avuto un poco di umanità per me. Non posso sempre rialzarmi ed essere sempre atterrato da altri che si pigliano quello che pensano essere loro di diritto, la falicità, la auto stima o la loro realizzazzione, non posso essere sempre una autostrada passiva per gli altri e sentirtmi sempre e soltanto dire "Scusa, ma tu eri in mezzo a quello che mi seriviva!" Troppe persone i hanno ferito sapendo di farlo, alcuni di essi mi hanno usato direttamente come tramite per i loro bisogno, pur sapendo che io avevo un funerale dentro di me ed una non ha avuto pietà as usarmi per sepellire suo nonno per farmi finire dentro al peggiore dei miei incubi. Neppure un grazie per quello, neppure un grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia compagna non prende bene questo mio momento no, ieri disperata mi ha preso a botte ed oggi mi ritrovo dei grandi graffi sul collo e per fortuna che il lato sinistro del mio volto si è sgonfiato. La posso capire, sono avaro di sentimenti, sono chiuso, sono distrutto e sono dentro di me, ma so anche che non ci posso fare nulla, ho paura ad uscirne e sono ormai molto stanco, tanto stanco.


Stai facendo in modo di farti lasciare anche da lei.
Senti, la primavera e' sempre un po' critica, soprattutto per persone un po' più "fragili". Gli altri non ci possono salvare.
La tua ex traditrice e' diventata solo un capro espiatorio di tutti i dolori della tua vita. So che ci hai già provato, ma cerca un professionista veramente bravo che possa aiutarti. I farmaci da soli non bastano, e poi lo sai anche tu che hanno mille effetti collaterali. Possono solo supportare, ma fatti aiutare.


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' perchè dovrei sperare? Perchè dovrei illudermi ancora? Perchè cazzo dovrei farlo se bastava solo un poco di tatto, un pooc di onestà e di impegno *per farmi stare bene*?? Perchè Serena ha ammesso di aver capito di aver sbagliato dopo 2 anni e mezzo cazzo? Perchè non ci è arrivata prima come le avevo chiesto di pensare? Perchè ha preferito che finissi a farmi fuori piuttosto che usare un poco del suo tempo per capire? Era conoscia che sarei morto, era conscia di avermi ingannato, era conscia di avermi ucciso ed ora? Ed ora vivo un incubuo da solo, che non posso fermare, perchè non riesco più capire le persone! Sto male, sto male per essere stato così danneggiato e non aver neppure avuto un poco di umanità per me. Non posso sempre rialzarmi ed essere sempre atterrato da altri che si pigliano quello che pensano essere loro di diritto, la falicità, la auto stima o la loro realizzazzione, non posso essere sempre una autostrada passiva per gli altri e sentirtmi sempre e soltanto dire "Scusa, ma tu eri in mezzo a quello che mi seriviva!" Troppe persone i hanno ferito sapendo di farlo, alcuni di essi mi hanno usato direttamente come tramite per i loro bisogno, pur sapendo che io avevo un funerale dentro di me ed una non ha avuto pietà as usarmi per sepellire suo nonno per farmi finire dentro al peggiore dei miei incubi. Neppure un grazie per quello, neppure un grazie.


Il punto è che tu non sei più un bambino. Eppure i tuoi ragionamenti sono assolutamente infantili. Un bimbo ha bisogno che lo facciano stare bene, ma un adulto deve saper provvedere da solo, deve sapere come leccare le proprie ferite e ritrovare la strada per ricominciare. Anche dopo essere stato preso a calci nel culo.

Io ho un'amica che ha un figlio disabile da accudire che ora, per un problema al cervelletto, potrebbe morire da un momento all'altro o ridursi come un vegetale. Eppure ogni giorno la trovo sorridente, gentile, disponibile e mai, dico mai una volta che si lamenti o imprechi contro il destino. Le poche volte che l'ho vista piangere e sfogarsi, lo faceva con una dignità incredibile.
Tu non sei padre e non puoi capire cosa sia un figlio per un genitore. Ma io sono convinta che se una persona riesce a trovare il positivo della vita con un macigno del genere sull'anima, vuol dire che a fare la differenza siamo noi e il modo in cui reagiamo agli eventi.

Poi tu pensala un po' come ti pare.


----------



## tesla (1 Maggio 2012)

io non posso più leggere la parola "nonno" senza provare un conato di vomito.
ma non ti stufi da solo a ripetere sempre la stessa storia, lo stesso mantra? e il nonno e le zie, e la serena e il nonno, e il funerale e il nonno, e le zie e la serena, e il nonno e le zie... 
hai mai pensato seriamente a quanti pensieri deliranti dai retta? cioè tu ci CREDI a queste minchiate e ti fai anche condizionare dal pensiero che se la serena ti chiedesse scusa, tu staresti MEGLIO!
non stai meglio con la tua ragazza, non stai meglio cercando di far felice tua mamma, non sei felice se ti laurei e hai un lavoro e SARESTI felice se una protuberanza rettale di nome serena, ti chiedesse scusa???


trova un buon specialista!


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> *io non posso più leggere la parola "nonno" senza provare un conato di vomito.
> ma non ti stufi da solo a ripetere sempre la stessa storia, lo stesso mantra? e il nonno e le zie, e la serena e il nonno, e il funerale e il nonno, e le zie e la serena, e il nonno e le zie...
> *hai mai pensato seriamente a quanti pensieri deliranti dai retta? cioè tu ci CREDI a queste minchiate e ti fai anche condizionare dal pensiero che se la serena ti chiedesse scusa, tu staresti MEGLIO!
> non stai meglio con la tua ragazza, non stai meglio cercando di far felice tua mamma, non sei felice se ti laurei e hai un lavoro e SARESTI felice se *una protuberanza rettale di nome serena*, ti chiedesse scusa???
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2012)

Nessun problema, domani come dicevo mi licenzio, così la questione lavoro la metto a pari. Io non voglio le scuse, voglio che veda cosa ha fatto, voglio che lo veda con i suoi occhi, voglio che capisca che dolore ha creato, perchè facile non pensandoci vivere serenamente la propria vitaq. Ha distrutto una famiglia, cavoli, ha distrutto una famiglia che non se lo meritava.
lei non è il mio capro espiatorio per tutte le cose che mi sono successe, è la chiara evidenza che tutto quello mi è successo ed io non ho fatto mai niente, non ho pestato, ucciso e inveito contro nessuno, perchè tanto domani è un altro giorno di merda, perchè intanto non tutti sono così degli stronzi rotti in culo.
Serena ha capito chi fossi,l cosa avessi sofferto, si lo capiva e nonostante tutto ha deciso di tradirmi. Ma non contenta ha deciso di usarmi per quel maledetto funerale, una settimana a stare zitto, una settimana di incubi, una settimana che non riuscivo più a guidare se non per piccoli tratti senza avere colpi di sonno.
Mi ha affondato, lo sapeva, ma intanto allo scopo suo è bastato. Era responsabilità suo sistemare il casino fatto, non di mia madre, non dei suoi genitori, ma solo e soltanto sua la responsabilità sapendo che il casino fatto mi avrebbe distrutto dentro, ma persone migliori di lei le hanno detto che il tempo guarisce tutto, che tanto io ho 29 anni e siccome in passato ho subito molto sarò capacissimo a far fronte a tutto da solo, perchè in fondo lei non i doveva nulla, ma si vede che io le dovevo qualcosa se ha pensato a me per quel maledetto nonno morto del cavolo.
Mi ricordo ancora quel cadavere, nella sua camera da letto, me lo ricordo ancora con Serena che piangeva, che stava male...mentre io reprimevo il mio malessere per rispetto ad una persona che però non c'era più.
Io non vado ai funerali, mio padre morì e da allora ho evitato i funerali, se non quelli di un mio caro amico, se non ci vado ci sarà un motivo buono, perchè mi fanno male, e se in quel male subisco ancvhe dell'altro male io crollo, io non ce la posso fare.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessun problema, domani come dicevo mi licenzio, così la questione lavoro la metto a pari. Io non voglio le scuse, voglio che veda cosa ha fatto, voglio che lo veda con i suoi occhi, voglio che capisca che dolore ha creato, perchè facile non pensandoci vivere serenamente la propria vitaq. Ha distrutto una famiglia, cavoli, ha distrutto una famiglia che non se lo meritava.
> lei non è il mio capro espiatorio per tutte le cose che mi sono successe, è la chiara evidenza che tutto quello mi è successo ed io non ho fatto mai niente, non ho pestato, ucciso e inveito contro nessuno, perchè tanto domani è un altro giorno di merda, perchè intanto non tutti sono così degli stronzi rotti in culo.
> Serena ha capito chi fossi,l cosa avessi sofferto, si lo capiva e nonostante tutto ha deciso di tradirmi. Ma non contenta ha deciso di usarmi per quel maledetto funerale, una settimana a stare zitto, una settimana di incubi, una settimana che non riuscivo più a guidare se non per piccoli tratti senza avere colpi di sonno.
> Mi ha affondato, lo sapeva, ma intanto allo scopo suo è bastato. Era responsabilità suo sistemare il casino fatto, non di mia madre, non dei suoi genitori, ma solo e soltanto sua la responsabilità sapendo che il casino fatto mi avrebbe distrutto dentro, ma persone migliori di lei le hanno detto che il tempo guarisce tutto, che tanto io ho 29 anni e siccome in passato ho subito molto sarò capacissimo a far fronte a tutto da solo, perchè in fondo lei non i doveva nulla, ma si vede che io le dovevo qualcosa se ha pensato a me per quel maledetto nonno morto del cavolo.
> ...


quando ti sarai tolto di mezzo dammi la sestina del superenalotto in sogno. almeno farai felice qualcuno. me in particolare.
Daniele sei un cazzo di un vigliacco di merda!!!!


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

minchia che nervi che mi fa venire questo qui!!!!
Daniele ti giuro che ti fracasserei qualcosa in faccia se ti avessi davanti adesso. magari fra 5 minuti no ma adesso sul serio ti farei del male fisico....tanto, credimi..


----------



## Flavia (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia compagna non prende bene questo mio momento no, ieri disperata mi ha preso a botte ed oggi mi ritrovo dei grandi graffi sul collo e per fortuna che il lato sinistro del mio volto si è sgonfiato. La posso capire, sono avaro di sentimenti, sono chiuso, sono distrutto e sono dentro di me, ma so anche che non ci posso fare nulla, ho paura ad uscirne e sono ormai molto stanco, tanto stanco.


Daniele è evidente che la tua compagna ti ha mandato un messaggio forte e chiaro, quindi inequivocabile
da ciò che hai sempre scritto si Lei, è una donna splendida
premetto che detesto le mani alzate, ma cerco di capire che la disperazione e l'esasperazione possa portare a ciò, quando altre forme di comunicazione falliscono
scrivi che hai paura di uscire da questa situazione, invece devi farti forza e capire che è arrivato il momento di radunare le tue forze ed impegnarti seriamente in tal senso, altrimenti rischi di perdere la tua ragazza


----------



## Flavia (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai facendo in modo di farti lasciare anche da lei.
> *Senti, la primavera e' sempre un po' critica, soprattutto per persone un po' più "fragili"*. Gli altri non ci possono salvare.
> La tua ex traditrice e' diventata solo un capro espiatorio di tutti i dolori della tua vita. So che ci hai già provato, ma cerca un professionista veramente bravo che possa aiutarti. I farmaci da soli non bastano, e poi lo sai anche tu che hanno mille effetti collaterali. Possono solo supportare, ma fatti aiutare.


:up:
sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione, il cambio di stagione è critico per chi soffre di depressione


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione, il cambio di stagione è critico per chi soffre di depressione


ammazza Flavia. io non credo che sia depresso. ne abbiamo discusso per giorni. Daniele ha solo una gran paura di vivere e delle responsabilità. ma se l'è prese e non ha visto che è anche in grado di portarle avanti. basterebbe farsi aiutare per portare una croce insieme a qualcun altro e sarebbe già un inizio...


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione, il cambio di stagione è critico per chi soffre di depressione


Ho capito, ma qui mi sembra che il cambio di stagione duri da anni!


----------



## Flavia (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ammazza Flavia. io non credo che sia depresso. ne abbiamo discusso per giorni. Daniele ha solo una gran paura di vivere e delle responsabilità. ma se l'è prese e non ha visto che è anche in grado di portarle avanti. basterebbe farsi aiutare per portare una croce insieme a qualcun altro e sarebbe già un inizio...


Angelo non sono un medico, quindi lungi da me fare diagnosi, ti parlo da persona che ha vissuto momenti di profonda depressione, e che lavora ogni giorno per non ricadere in quel circolo vizioso (non dico di esserne fuori ma sto molto meglio)
da ciò che scrive Daniele secondo me è depresso, però ripeto non sono un medico quindi è altamente probabile che io sia in errore



Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma qui mi sembra che il cambio di stagione duri da anni!


quando la depressione è trascurata, o peggio mai curata fa dei danni incalcolabili


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2012)

Ieri ho solo avuto motivo per comprendere che non esiste speranza, che il mio futuro è segnatissimo. Mia madre oggi ha messo in conto che il suo trasloco per la nuova casa è da lasciar perdere, perchè nel giro di pochi mesi si ritroverà me in casa e quella nuova sarebbe troppo piccola, e dovrà anche pensare al fatto che io cercherò un lavoro diverso da quello che faccio, perchè non posso reggere più, perchè onestamente sto sempre peggio da quando lavoro e da quando lavoro non posso essere più seguito dalla psicologa. Quindi via il lavoro e via la compagna per potermi curare decentmente, questa è l'unica opzione adeguata alla cura, se no devo tirare a campare fino a che il mio malessere non fa del tutto il suo lavoro.


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ieri ho solo avuto motivo per comprendere che non esiste speranza, che il mio futuro è segnatissimo. Mia madre oggi ha messo in conto che il suo trasloco per la nuova casa è da lasciar perdere, perchè nel giro di pochi mesi si ritroverà me in casa e quella nuova sarebbe troppo piccola, e dovrà anche pensare al fatto che io cercherò un lavoro diverso da quello che faccio, perchè non posso reggere più, perchè onestamente sto sempre peggio da quando lavoro e da quando lavoro non posso essere più seguito dalla psicologa. Quindi via il lavoro e via la compagna *per potermi curare decentmente,* questa è l'unica opzione adeguata alla cura, se no devo tirare a campare fino a che il mio malessere non fa del tutto il suo lavoro.


Ecco, il fatto che tu prenda in considerazione di essere curato mi sembra almeno un passo.

Sicuro che non ci siano altre alternative?

In ogni caso mi dispiace, mi dispiace molto.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ieri ho solo avuto motivo per comprendere che non esiste speranza, che il mio futuro è segnatissimo. Mia madre oggi ha messo in conto che il suo trasloco per la nuova casa è da lasciar perdere, perchè nel giro di pochi mesi si ritroverà me in casa e quella nuova sarebbe troppo piccola, e dovrà anche pensare al fatto che io cercherò un lavoro diverso da quello che faccio, perchè non posso reggere più, perchè onestamente sto sempre peggio da quando lavoro e da quando lavoro non posso essere più seguito dalla psicologa. Quindi via il lavoro e via la compagna per potermi curare decentmente, questa è l'unica opzione adeguata alla cura, se no devo tirare a campare fino a che il mio malessere non fa del tutto il suo lavoro.


sto per uscire quindi non leggerò subito ma vorrei  mi spiegassi perchè via la compagna. Al limit, ma proprio al limite (te lo concedo) posso capire il lavoro (in questo periodo lasciare il lavoro...mah!) ma perchè è controproducente per curarti la presenza di una (o della tua) compagna?
Ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*Coraggio !*

Le depressioni sono di molti tipi, complesse e per nulla chiare. Esperienza tragica di persone a me vicine (purtroppo parecchie) : vanno affrontate da soli con un terapista (mai psicologo, ma psichiatra , meglio se tra 40 e 50 anni!) e con un minimo di affetto di sostegno di persone che si sbattono. 
Mi pare che tu Daniele abbia già superato la soglia del consentito per la elaborazione di un lutto. Qundi prima lo fai meglio è, sei giovane ma con profonda disistima. Se ne esce, con fatica personale , ma se ne esce.
Non diffidare dei centri pubblici, le migliori teste stanno li' nei CSM.

Se ci riesci dai per scontato che le amicizie si squaglieranno attorno a te ancora, non per cattiveria, ma perche' la tua logica dopo vari tentativi diventa insopportabile per i piu'. Un depresso è insopportabile per molti versi, la persona mai, ma quasi nessuno si rassegna che al fatto che questa sia una malattia in cui la persona non sembra piu' lei. Se poi è (appariva) intelligente peggio che peggio.

Mi scuso se mi sono intromesso, coraggio e auguri


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2012)

Psichiatria, lasciamo perdere, non posso prendere un Sinflex per reazioni allergiche, non ti dico cosa mi fanno i vari farmaci che mi hanno dato...decisamente pessimi come effetti ed ho scoperto di non avere l'Herpes per colpa della puttana, ma di avere una profonda allergia.

Ora come ora, perchè lasciare il lavoro? Primo: Chi il lavoro non lo ha è perchè non è stato abbastanza previdente di avere una preparazione adeguata ed utile, legata alla situazione attuale è il disastro, per mia fortuna sono un laureato del Vecchio ordinamento e quindi appetibile. Perchè lasciare? Perchè se vado da uno psicologo vado a quello che lo stato mi fornisce, cioè la dottoressa che mi ha seguito fino ad ora, per via della mia profonda convinzione che gli psicologi abbiano un evidente conflitto di interessi con il paziente (pagati ad ora, magggiore tempo dura la terapia, maggiormente guadagnano), mentre io cercherei un professionista capace di preventivare gli anni necessari e farmi pagare per quelli, potrebbe guadagnarci o potrebbe perderci, ma sarebbe più onesto. Ad oggi nessun professionista accetterebbe il rischio di cercare di fare il suo lavoro in questo modo, quindi devo riferirmi a chi non ci guadagna nulla dal tempo che sta con me, o meglio ci guadagna sempre e comunque lo stesso.
Perdere la mia compagna? Personalmente se inizio questo percorso lo voglio fare da solo, mi umilierebbe il sapere che lei sa, quindi se inziassi questo vorrebbe alla fine dire perdere queste cose.
Allora, se io perdessi lei per questo motivo ci starei da cani e poi ripresomi dal mio primevo dolore mi punirei come non mai per quello che è successo, al contrario se rimanessi in questo rapporto continuerei a punirmi per quel vecchio dolore.
Direi che è una bella situazione di merda, no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Psichiatria, lasciamo perdere, non posso prendere un Sinflex per reazioni allergiche, non ti dico cosa mi fanno i vari farmaci che mi hanno dato...decisamente pessimi come effetti ed ho scoperto di non avere l'Herpes per colpa della puttana, ma di avere una profonda allergia.
> 
> Ora come ora, perchè lasciare il lavoro? Primo: Chi il lavoro non lo ha è perchè non è stato abbastanza previdente di avere una preparazione adeguata ed utile, legata alla situazione attuale è il disastro, per mia fortuna sono un laureato del Vecchio ordinamento e quindi appetibile. Perchè lasciare? Perchè se vado da uno psicologo vado a quello che lo stato mi fornisce, cioè la dottoressa che mi ha seguito fino ad ora, per via della mia profonda convinzione che gli psicologi abbiano un evidente conflitto di interessi con il paziente (pagati ad ora, magggiore tempo dura la terapia, maggiormente guadagnano), mentre io cercherei un professionista capace di preventivare gli anni necessari e farmi pagare per quelli, potrebbe guadagnarci o potrebbe perderci, ma sarebbe più onesto. Ad oggi nessun professionista accetterebbe il rischio di cercare di fare il suo lavoro in questo modo, quindi devo riferirmi a chi non ci guadagna nulla dal tempo che sta con me, o meglio ci guadagna sempre e comunque lo stesso.
> Perdere la mia compagna? Personalmente se inizio questo percorso lo voglio fare da solo, mi umilierebbe il sapere che lei sa, quindi se inziassi questo vorrebbe alla fine dire perdere queste cose.
> ...


Ma sta tento perchè ti licenzi?
Non riesco a capire perchè ti licenzi...
Dai su non ti conviene eh?

E di che cosa vivi dopo?


----------



## Flavia (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento perchè ti licenzi?
> Non riesco a capire perchè ti licenzi...
> Dai su non ti conviene eh?
> 
> E di che cosa vivi dopo?


non ho capito bene nemmeno io questa vicenda del lavoro
spero che Daniele faccia questo passo dopo aver trovato un nuovo posto
purtroppo, non per fare retorica, di questi tempi chi si trova bene al lavoro?
ma avere un lavoro è una grande cosa, e bisogna essere felici di questo, il resto passa in secondo piano


----------



## tesla (1 Maggio 2012)

onestamente daniele, non c'è uno solo dei ragionamenti che fai che abbia un filo conduttore logico e sensato.
straparli e non solo, ti dai retta con convinzione, continuando ad argomentare.
perdere un lavoro che ti da qualche orario, qualche parvenza di decenza sociale non è affatto una buona idea; perdere una compagna per sprofondare nell'oblio della tua scia di distruzione è un'idea ancora più pessima.
trovo francamente curiosa la teoria della psicologa, campata in aria, ma forse è la meno assurda.
tieni le mani ben salde sul presente...sul lavoro, sugli affetti. se molli tutto non avrai più la minima bussola, nessun punto di riferimento, inseguirai le tue vaccate sulla serena dalla mattina alla sera, senza minima distrazione.

io, fidati, fossi in te accetterei i consigli di quanti ti stanno attorno *ciecamente*, mentre tu fai di testa tua in modo autolesionistico.
fossi in te, accetterei perfino un ricovero in psichiatria guarda, pur di levarmi da tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho capito bene nemmeno io questa vicenda del lavoro
> spero che Daniele faccia questo passo dopo aver trovato un nuovo posto
> purtroppo, non per fare retorica, di questi tempi chi si trova bene al lavoro?
> ma avere un lavoro è una grande cosa, e bisogna essere felici di questo, il resto passa in secondo piano


Ma vedi alla sua età io lavoravo tantissimo e prendevo su di tutto, casso, e mi ricordo anche i litigi in casa...
Ohi, avevo un ansiogeno potentissimo...il mutuo da pagare eh? 

Ma poi cavoli, io ve lo dico, quante cose ho imparato da mia moglie, che all'epoca lavorava in fabbrica, mica sono rose e fiori eh in uno stabilimento?

E nel mondo del lavoro non stendono un tappeto rosso perchè arriva in azienda el laureatino di turno eh?

Ma vogliamo parlare dei sacrifici che fanno i precari?
E vogliamo parlare di chi dopo aver faticato tanto per una laurea, poi deve fare il praticante, poi l'esame di stato e che qui e che là?

Ovvio nel paese dei balocchi tutto fila liscio eh?

Ah se solo trovassi un lavoro che mi riempie di soldi senza far fatica...ah se solo lo trovassi...

Ma porco can...
Vuole dimenticarsi dei suoi guai?

Che si apra una partita iva...
Vediamo poi cosa pensa alla notte...porco can!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> onestamente daniele, non c'è uno solo dei ragionamenti che fai che abbia un filo conduttore logico e sensato.
> straparli e non solo, ti dai retta con convinzione, continuando ad argomentare.
> perdere un lavoro che ti da qualche orario, qualche parvenza di decenza sociale non è affatto una buona idea; perdere una compagna per sprofondare nell'oblio della tua scia di distruzione è un'idea ancora più pessima.
> trovo francamente curiosa la teoria della psicologa, campata in aria, ma forse è la meno assurda.
> ...


Sai una cosa?
Quando ero molto giovane, per pagarmi gli studi, lavoravo al pomeriggio in una legatoria, avevo 17 anni.
Lì vicino c'era una comunità di recupero di tossici.
Ebbene, erano molto impegnati, a lavorare la terra e allevare animali.
Dicono che sia molto faticoso, ma che liberi la mente.

Poi un mio amico anni fa, si stava per laureare in economia.
Era flippato perchè aveva scelto sta facoltà obbligato dal padre, molto benestante.
Piantò tutto: cambiò paese e andò a fare il piastrellista come operaio.
Dopo anni di duro lavoro, alla sera si rimise a studiare, si laureò in breve in architettura e oggi ha un'impresa edile tutta sua...

Fa morir dal ridere...quando scende in cantiere...mai vestito da vesta, ma sempre da muratore...adora lavorare con i suoi dipendenti...e cerca di insegnare un sacco di cose a tutti...

Mi diceva che la durissima vita da piastrellista fu una toccasana per lui...

E ridendo mi dice sempre...ah sono solo un commercialista fallito.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

Situazione di merda, si'. Ma  tentare di uscirne tirandosi per i baffi non so se sia più buffo o tragico o  patetico.
Ti stai inviluppando nella tua ragnatela mentale e manco chiedi  a chi puo' aiutarti: uno psichiatra.
Dipende da te , non bastano le tue forze (risibili, leggendo).
Cosi' non ce la farai. Mai e sai quanto glie ne frega al mondo se ti butti dalla finestra come vai farneticando.

Quoto  la saggezza di Tesla.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessun problema, *domani come dicevo mi licenzio*, così la questione lavoro la metto a pari. Io non voglio le scuse, voglio che veda cosa ha fatto, voglio che lo veda con i suoi occhi, voglio che capisca che dolore ha creato, perchè facile non pensandoci vivere serenamente la propria vitaq. Ha distrutto una famiglia, cavoli, ha distrutto una famiglia che non se lo meritava.
> lei non è il mio capro espiatorio per tutte le cose che mi sono successe, è la chiara evidenza che tutto quello mi è successo ed io non ho fatto mai niente, non ho pestato, ucciso e inveito contro nessuno, perchè tanto domani è un altro giorno di merda, perchè intanto non tutti sono così degli stronzi rotti in culo.
> Serena ha capito chi fossi,l cosa avessi sofferto, si lo capiva e nonostante tutto ha deciso di tradirmi. Ma non contenta ha deciso di usarmi per quel maledetto funerale, una settimana a stare zitto, una settimana di incubi, una settimana che non riuscivo più a guidare se non per piccoli tratti senza avere colpi di sonno.
> Mi ha affondato, lo sapeva, ma intanto allo scopo suo è bastato. Era responsabilità suo sistemare il casino fatto, non di mia madre, non dei suoi genitori, ma solo e soltanto sua la responsabilità sapendo che il casino fatto mi avrebbe distrutto dentro, ma persone migliori di lei le hanno detto che il tempo guarisce tutto, che tanto *io ho 29 anni e siccome in passato ho subito molto sarò capacissimo a far fronte a tutto da solo, *perchè in fondo lei non i doveva nulla, ma si vede che io le dovevo qualcosa se ha pensato a me per quel maledetto nonno morto del cavolo.
> ...


No, Daniele, non risolvi i tuoi problemi, se nel contempo distruggi ciò che ti piace fare ed essere.

Se hai davvero 29 anni e ti senti a poter far fronte a tutto, mi chiedo cosa stai aspettando. Cerca di fare e non disfare, per piacere!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No, Daniele, non risolvi i tuoi problemi, se nel contempo distruggi ciò che ti piace fare ed essere.
> 
> Se hai davvero 29 anni e ti senti a poter far fronte a tutto, mi chiedo cosa stai aspettando. Cerca di fare e non disfare, per piacere!


Fare è difficile e comporta sacrificio...
Distruggere è un attimo...
Forse Daniele è solo immaturo, un bambino cresciuto a furia di compatimenti, e poverino lui è senza qui, poverino lui non ce la fa...ecc.ecc..ecc...

E non ha ancora ben messo a fuoco gli impegni e le responsabilità che derivano dal vivere con le proprie sostanze e camminando con le proprie gambe...

Dura eh?

Mi ha fatto venire in mente una persona che conobbi al corso prematrimoniale...
Quest'uomo commosse tutti, perchè raccontò la sua vita da orfano in un istituto, e come fu dura per lui, inserirsi poi nella società ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ed era commovente sentire come lui valorizzasse al massimo la figura di sua moglie, dicendo che lo aveva raccattato che aveva dieci marce in meno...e grazie a lei scoprì di poterne avere molte di più...

Incredibile quando raccontò dei suoi figli...
Lui che non sapeva assolutamente che cosa significasse avere dei genitori...

AH l'ex orfanello oggi ha un'industria sua...
E ormai è dei nipoti...


----------



## Quinty (2 Maggio 2012)

Daniele vieni a Milano che ti faccio entrare nella krikka!


A parte gli scherzi Daniele... se tu sapessi cosa mi è successo in questi mesi.... cose gravi, molto gravi, brutte, non sto a raccontarle perché non è il caso... ma sono ancora qui e stringo i denti e vado avanti. Dai, che i momenti brutti passano. Dai Daniele, dai, cazzarola, vieni davvero a Milano, andiamo a berci qualcosa e ci raccontiamo le nostre sfighe... Ti abbraccio :*


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Quinty ha detto:


> Daniele vieni a Milano che ti faccio entrare nella krikka!
> 
> 
> A parte gli scherzi Daniele... se tu sapessi cosa mi è successo in questi mesi.... cose gravi, molto gravi, brutte, non sto a raccontarle perché non è il caso... ma sono ancora qui e stringo i denti e vado avanti. Dai, che i momenti brutti passano. Dai Daniele, dai, cazzarola, vieni davvero a Milano, andiamo a berci qualcosa e ci raccontiamo le nostre sfighe... Ti abbraccio :*


Ma casso rispondimi no al telefono quando ti chiamo no?
Eh?
Forzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
Co si dice i veri problemi della vita...

Ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Non posso fare a meno di scriverti.... ti leggo da 2-3 mesi e solo stanotte mi è venuta la voglia di leggere il tuo ultimo 3d e spero di essere ancora in tempo per cercare di farti riflettere e impedirti di dare le dimissioni. Beh che dirti, capisco cosa provi e quello che ti sta dicendo la tua testa in questo momento perchè ci sono passata. Ho lasciato il lavoro, il mio compagno ma nulla è cambiato se non in peggio. Tornassi indietro non lo rifarei assolutamente. Grazie alla terapia che ho intrapreso in seguito con un bravo psicoterapeuta (che non mi ha fatto assumere assolutamente dei farmaci), ho compreso che l'autodistruzione era uno dei tanti sintomi di UN DISTURBO DI PERSONALITA'. La depressione cronica, il vuoto, la rabbia fanno sempre parte del pacchetto. NON DARE LE DIMISSIONI, i soldi ti serviranno per la terapia. Non vorrai stare sul groppone di tua madre che già ha le sue rogne. Sei un pochino più giovane di me ma la crisi che hai tu adesso l'ho avuta anch'io alla tua stessa età. Credo che Angelo abbia ragione, sotto sotto c'è anche la paura di prendersi delle responsabilità ma questo lo capirai meglio durante la terapia. ASCOLTAMI TI PREGO.... te lo giuro si sta peggio dopo aver dato le dimissioni, ti senti un fallito, un povero incompreso anche se devo riconoscerlo, i disturbi di personalità sono complessi e per lo più incomprensibili per le persone "normali" perchè all'apparenza chi ne soffre sembra normale ma dentro si porta una sofferenza indicibile dovuta all'ipersensibilità (altro sintomo). 

L E G G I MI................ NON LICENZIARTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

Ciao Daniele,

si, hai una situazione di merda … dalla quale solo non te ne esci … 

ma le cose non sono mai lineari … bensì incrociatissimi  …
il lavoro ti da una struttura … ti ripaga … ed è solo una piccolissima parte … 
la ragazza – se l’ami e lei ama te … e pian piano ne dubito che tu l’ami – ti da sollievo nel campo affettivo … 

non ti rendi conto di quanto tu già abbia … devi solo continuare e farti aiutare … 

svegliati!!! E basta con queste teorie del cavolo!!!

sienne


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2012)

*non farlo*



Daniele ha detto:


> Nessun problema, domani come dicevo mi licenzio, così la questione lavoro la metto a pari. Io non voglio le scuse, voglio che veda cosa ha fatto, voglio che lo veda con i suoi occhi, voglio che capisca che dolore ha creato, perchè facile non pensandoci vivere serenamente la propria vitaq. Ha distrutto una famiglia, cavoli, ha distrutto una famiglia che non se lo meritava.
> lei non è il mio capro espiatorio per tutte le cose che mi sono successe, è la chiara evidenza che tutto quello mi è successo ed io non ho fatto mai niente, non ho pestato, ucciso e inveito contro nessuno, perchè tanto domani è un altro giorno di merda, perchè intanto non tutti sono così degli stronzi rotti in culo.
> Serena ha capito chi fossi,l cosa avessi sofferto, si lo capiva e nonostante tutto ha deciso di tradirmi. Ma non contenta ha deciso di usarmi per quel maledetto funerale, una settimana a stare zitto, una settimana di incubi, una settimana che non riuscivo più a guidare se non per piccoli tratti senza avere colpi di sonno.
> Mi ha affondato, lo sapeva, ma intanto allo scopo suo è bastato. Era responsabilità suo sistemare il casino fatto, non di mia madre, non dei suoi genitori, ma solo e soltanto sua la responsabilità sapendo che il casino fatto mi avrebbe distrutto dentro, ma persone migliori di lei le hanno detto che il tempo guarisce tutto, che tanto io ho 29 anni e siccome in passato ho subito molto sarò capacissimo a far fronte a tutto da solo, perchè in fondo lei non i doveva nulla, ma si vede che io le dovevo qualcosa se ha pensato a me per quel maledetto nonno morto del cavolo.
> ...



ho letto la tua storia. E' davvero terribile! ma vedo che sei giovane ed oggi hai una compagna ed un lavoro... io affronterei un problema alla volta.
perché vuoi licenziarti? e di questi tempi??? trova prima quello che vuoi fare e poi lascia questo!
la tua ragazza, il litigio...le botte. Mi sembra che lei sia disperata per il tuo abbandonarti al tuo dolore ed il tuo chiuderti in te stesso dove lei non arriva a scuoterti...a farsi amare...ad amarti.
Devi andare da un medico e farti dare sulla base delle tue allergie qualcosa che ti aiuti a superare questo stato di auto-distruzione che stai vivendo . Magari prendi qualche settimana di malattia...il medico non te le nega a vedere come stai. Prendi in mano la tua vita e regalati il futuro. Il passato, con i suoi dolori, ti ha segnato profondamente ma non c'è più. C'è il domani, il futuro.
NON LICENZIARTI!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Daniè*

Daniè sai che ti dico?Hai deciso di distruggere la tua vita?Fallo...tanto non ascolterai nessuno....!!


----------



## Missix (2 Maggio 2012)

*Forza Daniele!*

L’unica buona notizia che leggo, e dimmi se non ho capito male, è che vuoi iniziare una terapia. Benissimo. Se non puoi prendere farmaci ci sono anche prodotti omeopatici o i fiori di Bach (a me aiutano, i medicinali li evito come la peste) o i corsi per aumentare l’autostima e il controllo di se stessi (conosci la pnl?). Informati, ci sono tantissime strade e nulla ti vieta di percorrerne due,tre contemporaneamente.

Perché magari la tua non è depressione ma una forte mancanza di autostima, e me lo fa pensare il fatto che dai tutto questo potere ad una stronza qualsiasi. Nessuno ha il potere di distruggerci mentalmente se noi non lo vogliamo. Lei sarà stronza e insensibile quanto ti pare, ma il tuo stato non dipende da ciò che ha fatto lei, ma da come l’hai presa tu. Vuoi continuare a delegare la tua felicità ad altri? Accomodati. E’ come stare in una piazza affollata dove tutti sono armati tranne te. 

E smettila di credere che lei ha qualche dovere nei tuoi confronti, smettila, non è cosi. Lei non ha alcun obbligo nei tuoi confronti. Non è una tua proprietà, è una donna liberissima di vivere la sua vita da stronza o da puttana se vuole e tu non hai nessun diritto di impedirglielo. Chiamasi libero arbitrio. Ma chi ti credi di essere per stabilire come deve vivere quella persona? Lei fa quel cazzo che gli pare e tu dovresti guardare solo la tua di vita.

Tu vuoi e pretendi un tornaconto da questa persona, ma fammi capire, tu forse stai dando i resti a tutte le persone che ti sono vicino e che cercano di aiutarti? O questo discorso vale solo per te? Forza allora, per essere coerente, inizia tu a dare i resti, partendo da tua madre che ha tutto il diritto di vedere suo figlio felice e sano, muovi il culo e fallo se credi realmente in ciò che dici. Da quando ho perso mio padre, nonostante la distruzione, cerco di stare bene anche per mia madre (e non sto sempre bene,assolutamente)perché lei è la mia vita e mai mi permetterò di farla soffrire ancora. A costo di violentarmi mi sforzo ogni fottuto giorno per farle vedere che sto bene, perchè so che questo le da la forza per andare avanti e a me basta che lei sia felice. Questo è amore, quando riesci a passare sui tuoi drammi e il tuo egoismo per qualcuno che ti ama realmente sapendo che la sua felicità è proporzionale alla tua, è li che trovi quella forza per reagire, il resto, nonno morto, zie, stronzetta conosciuta solo in 3 anni, sono cazzate,lasciale andare.

Torna tra i buoni Daniele. Ce la puoi fare alla grande.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento perchè ti licenzi?
> Non riesco a capire perchè ti licenzi...
> Dai su non ti conviene eh?
> 
> E di che cosa vivi dopo?




Non so d'aria forse.....

Non ho capito neanche perchè deve lasciare la compagna.....

Ho capito solo che gli piace essere compatito....

Non riesco a sentire che uno in questo periodo lasci un lavoro...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so d'aria forse.....
> 
> Non ho capito neanche perchè deve lasciare la compagna.....
> 
> ...


A meno che, e non mi stupirei, da come è fatto Daniele...
Non sia che il contratto era a tempo determinato...e lui ora invece di dire che è scaduto il contratto...dica che è lui che si licenzia no?

Trovo molto strano infatti che di questi tempi, un'azienda assuma un giovane laureato, alla prima esperienza...con un contratto a tempo indeterminato...proprio per i problemi legati all'instabilità degli ordini...

Oggi le industrie lavorano così a singhiozzo...e cercando di schivare l'inculon ( gente che non paga) che è dietro l'angolo...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A meno che, e non mi stupirei, da come è fatto Daniele...
> Non sia che il contratto era a tempo determinato...e lui ora invece di dire che è scaduto il contratto...dica che è lui che si licenzia no?
> 
> Trovo molto strano infatti che di questi tempi, un'azienda assuma un giovane laureato, alla prima esperienza...con un contratto a tempo indeterminato...proprio per i problemi legati all'instabilità degli ordini...
> ...



Ciao Gio...e'cosi'purtroppo...tu sai bene dove vivo e lavoro,che e'a 40 da l'azienda di Daniele,stando a quello che scrive..il clima e'pesante..normale che facciano cosi'..3 mesi poi a casa.
Se invece tu fossi un montatore..di macchine automatiche..non pensare male...qua'se li contendono ..a 4-5000 eurini mensili..ma colletti bianchi no.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Gio...e'cosi'purtroppo...tu sai bene dove vivo e lavoro,che e'a 40 da l'azienda di Daniele,stando a quello che scrive..il clima e'pesante..normale che facciano cosi'..3 mesi poi a casa.
> Se invece tu fossi un montatore..di macchine automatiche..non pensare male...qua'se li contendono ..a 4-5000 eurini mensili..ma colletti bianchi no.


Embè ovvio eh?
Il mercato del lavoro si regge su domanda e offerta eh?
Che cosa credi?
Nella mia vita ho fatto di tutto...
Per esempio in famiglia ho imparato l'arte di saldare i metalli...
E per un periodo ho perfino insegnato sta roba qui eh?
E iniziavo...la torcia si deve tenere come il pittore tiene un pennello in man...questa è arte eh?
Ragazzi saldare bene è importante...guardate qui...In norvegia è crollata una piattaforma petrolifera per un traliccio saldato male....

Quindi possibile che ora gli sia scaduto il contratto e inscena la faccenda che si deve licenziare per i dispiaceri eh?
Ma io alla sua età non avevo paparino che parava culetto...

Conosco molto bene mio padre.
Il giorno che mi sposai mi disse, fin qui ti ho accompagnato, di qua in avanti ti arrangi con le tue gambine...
Poi ero sposato...

Se mi licenziavo...
Mia moglie mi lasciava eh?

Ma Lothar perchè non racconti a sto ragazzo quanto tu hai lavorato fin dalla giovine età?
Cioè casso...ti sei laureato studiando alla sera dopo un'intensa giornata di lavoro, con famiglia e figli piccoli...
Insomma la gavetta dura...

Sto qua pensa che tutto gli è dovuto..


----------



## bubu (2 Maggio 2012)

Sinceramente non so che pensare di questo ragazzo! È davvero intollerabile sentire qualcuno che molla il lavoro quando padri di famiglia sono stati licenziati e non sanno cosa dare da mangiare ai figli!
Spiace dirlo perchè so cosa vuol dire star male dentro, ma cavolo! Dove non si ha da mangiare sicuramente non esiste il dolore dell'anima perchè non si hanno i bisogni primari!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so che pensare di questo ragazzo! È davvero intollerabile sentire qualcuno che molla il lavoro quando padri di famiglia sono stati licenziati e non sanno cosa dare da mangiare ai figli!
> Spiace dirlo perchè so cosa vuol dire star male dentro, ma cavolo! Dove non si ha da mangiare sicuramente non esiste il dolore dell'anima perchè non si hanno i bisogni primari!


Embè un tempo la sega mentale era...
Ora di stasera ho mangiato si o no?
Mama pan...

Ma poi tornando ai dolori...
Ma ci pensiamo mai?

Ai nostri nonni eh?
Nascere negli anni 20...
Conoscersi, innamorarsi, sposarsi.
Ma ecco che io devo partire per il fronte.
E non tornerò mai più.

Ma pensiamo mai a che cosa hanno fatto fronte i nostri nonni? Eh?
Proprio ieri leggevo su un vecchio documento di casa Mascioni, come sto organaro aveva gli organi pronti in casa, per il Veneto, ma non si poteva fare partire nulla con un treno, causa bombardamenti...

Ricordo un'anziana che mi racconta...Conte...io quella volta ero alle magistrali...e mi nascosi in stazione...e giù bombe...non sapevo se sarei mai riuscita a tornare a casa...e se c'era la mia casa...

Ma pensiamo mai...
Agli orfani di guerra?
A tutti quelli finiti in istituti...

COme mai hanno ricostruito il nostro paese...
E non sono tutti depressi?

Mama pan...
E non c'era pan...

Penso a noi veneti...dopo guerra...miniere nel Blegio, Lavorare in Svizzera, Germania...
Per mandare a casa il pane alla famiglia e ai figli...

Trovo un vecioto di 93 anni che mi racconta di deportazione e prigionia...
E dice...altro che sms, che cellulari...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè ovvio eh?
> Il mercato del lavoro si regge su domanda e offerta eh?
> Che cosa credi?
> Nella mia vita ho fatto di tutto...
> ...


Allora amico mio.scusa il gioco di parole ..ma la mia ''amica''che e'coetanea di Daniele.e ha una laurea del cazzo.che io le ricordo tutti i giorni...si sta'facendo un culo cosi'per trovare lavoro..in un'anno ha fatto di tutto
addirittura avrebbe fatto la cameriera  se avesse trovato(per fortuna non l'ha trovato..per me sarebbe stato un po'troppo...altro che ,scusa se lo scrive,.le pugnette di Daniele!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so che pensare di questo ragazzo! È davvero intollerabile sentire qualcuno che molla il lavoro quando padri di famiglia sono stati licenziati e non sanno cosa dare da mangiare ai figli!
> Spiace dirlo perchè so cosa vuol dire star male dentro, ma cavolo! *Dove non si ha da mangiare sicuramente non esiste il dolore dell'anima perchè non si hanno i bisogni primari*!


questo è un discorso interessante e forse c'è un fondo di verità.anzi ,senza forse.
più l'uomo di evolve intellettualmente maggiormente assistiamo a problematiche psicologiche , fobie e disturbi comportamentali.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un discorso interessante e forse c'è un fondo di verità.anzi ,senza forse.
> più l'uomo di evolve intellettualmente maggiormente assistiamo a problematiche psicologiche , fobie e disturbi comportamentali.


il male c'è uguale ma non si sente


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un discorso interessante e forse c'è un fondo di verità.anzi ,senza forse.
> più l'uomo di evolve intellettualmente maggiormente assistiamo a problematiche psicologiche , fobie e disturbi comportamentali.


credo anche io.


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un discorso interessante e forse c'è un fondo di verità.anzi ,senza forse.
> più l'uomo di evolve intellettualmente maggiormente assistiamo a problematiche psicologiche , fobie e disturbi comportamentali.


Secondo me le problematiche psicologiche, le fobie e i disturbi dell'uomo moderno non sono dovuti tanto all'evoluzione intellettuale, quanto al tipo di vita che conduciamo. Una vita stressante, compressa in ritmi innaturali che non ci appartengono, con aspettative e bisogni sempre più complessi ed effimeri.
Non viviamo in modo naturale, siamo anni luce dal vero benessere che non sta nell'avere molte cose, evidentemente... e da qualche parte tutto il nostro disagio compresso schizza fuori.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Daniele hai lasciato il lavoro oggi?


----------



## tesla (2 Maggio 2012)

ma peraltro non vedo grosse differenze fra l'uomo moderno e quello di due secoli fa.
si ammazzavano di oppiacei e alcoolici e avevano un'aspettativa di vita di 50/60 anni.
non sono una grande fautrice dell'idea "nelle altre epoche non c'era questo male di vivere"..anzi, secondo me era peggio


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma peraltro non vedo grosse differenze fra l'uomo moderno e quello di due secoli fa.
> si ammazzavano di oppiacei e alcoolici e avevano un'aspettativa di vita di 50/60 anni.
> non sono una grande fautrice dell'idea "nelle altre epoche non c'era questo male di vivere"..anzi, secondo me era peggio


La penso come te...
Ma vedi noi non c'eravamo...

Ho sempre amato parlare con gli anziani comunque...

Se solo pensi che solo 50 anni fa era normale in una famiglia avere dei bambini che morivano...per banali malattie...ti fai l'idea eh?

Gli anziani dicono sempre...eh ma ai miei tempi mica c'era tutto sto benessere neh?


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2012)

BHe il mio adesso è un contratto a tempo determinato con la certezza che mi metteranno a tempo indeterminato, ah nella mia zienda gli operai che lavorano nelle nostre macchine automatiche prendono 1200 euro al mese, io abbastanza di più da faere invidia a gente che lavora lì da 20 anni.
Vivo di giorno in giorno lo stress della mia azienda che non ha problemi di nessun genere per i prossimi 2 anni, siamo pieni di ordini da fare schifo, siamo così pieni che avremmo bisogno del doppio delle persone e peer questo ci appoggiamo ad esterni, perchè la formazione di personale nel ramo della mia azienda è quanto mai difficile e unico.
Voglio licenziarmi perchè il mio lavoro necessita la mia presenza, perchè lo stressa mi uccide, mi fa stare male, perchè non sono più capace come un tempo a fare 5 esami in un anno mentre lavoravo e avevo anche il tempo per stare con una puttanella di Roma.
Cosa voglio fare? semplice, ieri ho creato un piano complesso, difficile e assurdo per colpire legalmente ogni persona che mi ha usato nella sua vita e che ha sfruttato o i miei sentimenti o i miei soldi per il suo tornaconto. E' un paiono che utilizza le debolezze di ogni persona e che per Serena sfrutta una cosa che ho scoperto delle donne, una cosa che se colpita bene bene può portarla ad avere crisi psicotiche buone buone, il che mi basterebbe. Ah, ne ho una certa certezza da certi studi fatti e dalle testimonianze di alcune donne che hanno subito una situazione del genere.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> BHe il mio adesso è un contratto a tempo determinato con la certezza che mi metteranno a tempo indeterminato, ah nella mia zienda gli operai che lavorano nelle nostre macchine automatiche prendono 1200 euro al mese, io abbastanza di più da faere invidia a gente che lavora lì da 20 anni.
> Vivo di giorno in giorno lo stress della mia azienda che non ha problemi di nessun genere per i prossimi 2 anni, siamo pieni di ordini da fare schifo, siamo così pieni che avremmo bisogno del doppio delle persone e peer questo ci appoggiamo ad esterni, perchè la formazione di personale nel ramo della mia azienda è quanto mai difficile e unico.
> Voglio licenziarmi perchè il mio lavoro necessita la mia presenza, perchè lo stressa mi uccide, mi fa stare male, perchè non sono più capace come un tempo a fare 5 esami in un anno mentre lavoravo e avevo anche il tempo per stare con una puttanella di Roma.
> Cosa voglio fare? semplice, ieri ho creato un piano complesso, difficile e assurdo per colpire legalmente ogni persona che mi ha usato nella sua vita e che ha sfruttato o i miei sentimenti o i miei soldi per il suo tornaconto. E' un paiono che utilizza le debolezze di ogni persona e che per Serena sfrutta una cosa che ho scoperto delle donne, una cosa che se colpita bene bene può portarla ad avere crisi psicotiche buone buone, il che mi basterebbe. Ah, ne ho una certa certezza da certi studi fatti e dalle testimonianze di alcune donne che hanno subito una situazione del genere.


Macumba?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Daniele quale sarebbe il piano se mi è concesso chiedere?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> BHe il mio adesso è un contratto a tempo determinato con la certezza che mi metteranno a tempo indeterminato, ah nella mia zienda gli operai che lavorano nelle nostre macchine automatiche prendono 1200 euro al mese, io abbastanza di più da faere invidia a gente che lavora lì da 20 anni.
> Vivo di giorno in giorno lo stress della mia azienda che non ha problemi di nessun genere per i prossimi 2 anni, siamo pieni di ordini da fare schifo, siamo così pieni che avremmo bisogno del doppio delle persone e peer questo ci appoggiamo ad esterni, perchè la formazione di personale nel ramo della mia azienda è quanto mai difficile e unico.
> Voglio licenziarmi perchè il mio lavoro necessita la mia presenza, perchè lo stressa mi uccide, mi fa stare male, perchè non sono più capace come un tempo a fare 5 esami in un anno mentre lavoravo e avevo anche il tempo per stare con una puttanella di Roma.
> Cosa voglio fare? semplice, ieri ho creato un piano complesso, difficile e assurdo per colpire legalmente ogni persona che mi ha usato nella sua vita e che ha sfruttato o i miei sentimenti o i miei soldi per il suo tornaconto. E' un paiono che utilizza le debolezze di ogni persona e che per Serena sfrutta una cosa che ho scoperto delle donne, una cosa che se colpita bene bene può portarla ad avere crisi psicotiche buone buone, il che mi basterebbe. Ah, ne ho una certa certezza da certi studi fatti e dalle testimonianze di alcune donne che hanno subito una situazione del genere.



Se intendi farla violentare, sappi che conoscere quello che tu vorresti farle mi farebbe rivivere la violenza subita da me, dopo tutte le cose che ho subito, e identificherei in te la persona che mi fa del male, dal momento che lo faresti pur sapendo che mi farebbe del male e mi distruggerebbe.

Ergo, se è così, vengo da te e comincio a prenderti a calci nei testicoli. Solo così potrei stare bene.

A Daniè....


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Maggio 2012)

Cancella le cose che hai scritto, per cortesia.
E non fare nomi!


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Se non sei un esperimento psicosociologico sei votato all'insuccesso Daniele.
> Comunque auguri...


bè dai pensavo peggio...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> bè dai pensavo peggio...


anche io...ma in ogni caso è un delirio...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cancella le cose che hai scritto, per cortesia.
> E non fare nomi!


in effetti non ha scritto nulla di illegale e dei nomi con cognome puntato significano nulla.


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in effetti non ha scritto nulla di illegale e dei nomi con cognome puntato significano nulla.



Ovviamente non è illegale, ma vedere nero su bianco un altro piano del dottor Mabuse è anche più sgradevole che sentirlo raccontare dal vivo...


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ovviamente non è illegale, ma vedere nero su bianco *un altro piano *del dottor Mabuse è anche più sgradevole che sentirlo raccontare dal vivo...


Non stento a crederlo!

Ce ne sono stati altri?


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

cancella .e non solo da qui


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ce ne sono stati altri?


Diciamo che ho qualche vago ricordo di certi brainstorming su come soddisfare un indefinito desiderio di rivalsa...

Ma lui era davvero troppo buono per accettare i consigli più cattivi che qualcuno gli sussurrava all'orecchio.

Lui è buono.

Tutto quello che scrive lo dimostra.


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Diciamo che ho qualche vago ricordo di certi brainstorming su come soddisfare un indefinito desiderio di rivalsa...
> 
> Ma lui era davvero troppo buono per accettare i consigli più cattivi che qualcuno gli sussurrava all'orecchio.
> 
> ...


Lo penso anch'io. Per questo non riesco a offendermi quando mi dice di tutto.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Diciamo che ho qualche vago ricordo di certi brainstorming su come soddisfare un indefinito desiderio di rivalsa...
> 
> Ma lui era davvero troppo buono per accettare i consigli più cattivi che qualcuno gli sussurrava all'orecchio.
> 
> ...


ne sono convinto. ma anche seriamente disturbato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io.


Checchè sembri, lui è una persona sempre gentile ed attenta ai sentimenti altrui, uno che si fa in quattro per aiutarti e uno cui dài una mano volentieri.

L'unico suo vero, grande ed intollerabile difetto è che non apprezza come dovrebbe il Pink Power...
Ma nessuno è perfetto!

E qui mi fermo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

a me daniele sta a cuore.quando si è laureato non posso dire certamente di avere gioito come per mia figlia ma mi ha fatto un grande piacere unito alla speranza che qualcosa stesse cambiando.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Checchè sembri, *lui è una persona sempre gentile ed attenta ai sentimenti altrui, uno che si fa in quattro per aiutarti e uno cui dài una mano volentieri.
> *
> L'unico suo vero, grande ed intollerabile difetto è che non apprezza come dovrebbe il Pink Power...
> Ma nessuno è perfetto!
> ...


su questo non ho dubbi! per questo cerco di farlo ragionare.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Maggio 2012)

ho nascosto il messaggio che fa mezzi nomi.


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

Do ragione al Conte, quando dice che Daniele deve crescere …

Tutti noi abbiamo subito dei torti, delle ingiustizie … conosciamo bene quel desiderio di farla pagare a chi ci ha ferito, umiliato … come se volessimo esorcizzare l’accaduto … 

Ma questo sentimento compensativo va superato! Sono soprattutto i bambini che battono i piedi per terra e proclamano vendetta a un torto subito. La vendetta è un sentimento infantile … distruttivo … e impedisce di evolversi se si rimane intrappolati in questo sentimento!!! … 

Come superare? Credo che ognuno di noi trovi modi molto differenti … 

Personalmente ho subito molti torti, molta violenza … ed il mio modo di superare è stato un lavoro di mente, un lavoro su me stessa … ho dissociato ciò che mi è stato fatto dalla mia persona … quei atti non mi appartengono, ma definiscono cosa è l’altra persona … ecc. ecc. 

Trova la tua strada per superare … e lascia correre questi piani di vendetta … non ti fanno crescere e neanche stare bene … ma ti riducono alla pari con chi ti ha fatto del torto … 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2012)

Sig.1:
Ha  ammazzato mio padre, io con i carte alla mano mostrerò ai suoi figli che razza d'uomo è loro padre, una persona per cui la famiglia era imprtante  è bello che perda la stima dellla stessa.

Sig.2 Con la morte di mio padre ha usato sua moglie per rubare dalle casse di una azienda in cui mia madre era stata messa come socia da mio padre, ha rubato pur sapendo del lutto e dei problemi. A lui regalo la finanza.

Sig.ra 3 Codesta personcina è venuta subito dopo al Sig.2 e ha sfruttato la necessità di mia madre di tenersi a galla per rubare il resto, io l'avevo capito e questa personcina ha fatto in modo di ridicolizzarmi davanti a mia madre più e più volte...non ci riuscì ma i miei 13 anni non mi consentivano di essere abbastanza credibile su quello che pensavo di lei.

Zie: Le  mie Zie, carissime, userò le parole di mio padre per farle cappire di aver sbagliato, visto che il 10 Novembre 1989, prima della maratona lui disse a mia madre "non ti preoccupare, se mi succedesse qualcosa le mie sorelle aiuterebbero te e Daniele", cosa che alla prova dei fatti si è rivelata falsa.

E infine lei, la puttanaccia: Userò una particolarità femmminile per farle avere una psicosi bella e buona, è un sistema faticoso, devo avere dei complici, ma ho la certezza del suo funzionamento, ho intervistato due donne che hanno vissuto una cosa simile e stupendamente una ha avuto 8 anni per ora di malattia e l'altra è arrivata a 4 per ora, perfetto e funzionante. Posso solo dirvi che una mia amica per una cosa di molto inferiore non ha dormito bene per 1 anno, quindi ho dati che mi dicono che potrei farcela e con successo a rovinare per bene quella vita.


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sig.1:
> Ha  ammazzato mio padre, io con i carte alla mano mostrerò ai suoi figli che razza d'uomo è loro padre, una persona per cui la famiglia era imprtante  è bello che perda la stima dellla stessa.
> 
> Sig.2 Con la morte di mio padre ha usato sua moglie per rubare dalle casse di una azienda in cui mia madre era stata messa come socia da mio padre, ha rubato pur sapendo del lutto e dei problemi. A lui regalo la finanza.
> ...


Danie' le inkulate prese da te e da tua madre socia dell'attivita' spoliata, so' ormai prescritte percio' decadono 2/3 delle tue rivalse...

damme retta, mettice na' bella pietra sopra anche sulla tua ex e continua a legge er libro attuale che me pare ce sia pure un bel finale.....


----------



## tesla (3 Maggio 2012)

ti fai ridere dietro


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ti fai ridere dietro


Si...
Daniel Dantes in il conte di Montesfiga...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E quel che è peggio è che non riuscirà in nessuno di questi obiettivi, perchè nessuno gli darà retta...

Daniele mi ricorda me in un bar tanti anni fa...
Volevo gonfiare uno che era il doppio di me...ma lui tra le risate generali, mi teneva una manona sulla testa e mi teneva distante e io menavo pugni per l'aere aperto...

Poi sto qua mi fa...
Ahi ahi ahi...che male...
Ok me le hai suonate...
Ora levati dai coglioni dei...

E io me ne andai tutto felice no?

Nella mia testa lo avevo menato no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Do ragione al Conte, quando dice che Daniele deve crescere …
> 
> ...


Sai ho imparato che una delle grandezze dell'uomo è la sua misericordia...
Cioè trovarsi nelle condizioni e nel potere di rendere almeno cento volte il male ricevuto e rinunciarvi...dicendo...ma che casso sto facendo...sono forse una beghina stronza io...ma queste son cagate e lasciamo correre...

E mi ricordo benissimo di un certo me che era simile a Daniele...
Avevo sedici anni però....
Se solo mi toccavi con uno spillo...

Ma allora ero molto sensibile no? Tutto molle e tenero...
Adesso che sono pachidermico...
Il male che mi fanno neanche mi sfiora...

Insomma dei...
Una puntura di zanzara...no?

Si anche tu hai un vissuto molto doloroso...così mi pare anche Bubu...

Ma a sto mondo deve esistere solo lui...non un dolore...ma il dolore per antonomasia...

I dolori del giovane daniel...


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2012)

Il Sig.2 è morto, adesso mi informo se il figlio ha accettato l'eredità e se è così...dovrò andare da lui.  Ci sono i miei conti aperti ancora ed io li chiuderò se non con il tizio, con suo figlio, perchè gli errori del padre deve pagarli il figlio, non io.
Per la mia ex, posso dirvi che farà una brutta vita dopo quello che ho visto e sentito, ne sarò alquanto felice, ma ha avuto la possibilità di salvarsi da questo, molto ma molto prima, ma sua madre le disse di non farlo, di non aiutarmi, perchè i fondo lei aveva ragione (si ma va là!)


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ti fai ridere dietro


E che mi importa? Non è l'idea di dignità altrui che è il significato di vita. per altri basta il lavoro e la figa o il cazzo a rendere la vita buona da vivere, per me è la mia serenità interiore, che non passa per nulla attraverso a quegli argomenti. Non si può essere felici per una macchina che ha solo optional, ma non il motore.


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il Sig.2 è morto, adesso mi informo se il figlio ha accettato l'eredità e se è così...dovrò andare da lui.  Ci sono i miei conti aperti ancora ed io li chiuderò se non con il tizio, con suo figlio, perchè gli errori del padre deve pagarli il figlio, non io.
> Per la mia ex, posso dirvi che farà una brutta vita dopo quello che ho visto e sentito, ne sarò alquanto felice, ma ha avuto la possibilità di salvarsi da questo, molto ma molto prima, ma sua madre le disse di non farlo, di non aiutarmi, perchè i fondo lei aveva ragione (si ma va là!)


ed a che titolo vuoi scassare la uallera al figlio?  che c'hai in mano?

comunque cosa preferisci, arance o banane?

ahahahahah


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed a che titolo vuoi scassare la uallera al figlio?  che c'hai in mano?
> 
> comunque cosa preferisci, arance o banane?
> 
> ahahahahah


Cosa ho in mano? le prove, ho scoperto di avere delle belle prove di uscite di denaro  che sono andate nel conto estero di questo tizio. Alla fine il problema era trovarlo,  e poi convincere mia madre che c'era da agire, adesso ho convinto mia madre e lui è morto.
Sai perchè non ho agito? perchè sembra che sia lo sport italiano dire "Come fai ad avere legalmente una cosa che non ti daranno?" ed io dico, perchè legalmente? La strada legale è fatta per chi ha torto o per chi è ricco, ci sono molte sfumature nel mondo da usare, sfumature che non sono affatto punite in Italia.


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cosa ho in mano? le prove, ho scoperto di avere delle belle prove di uscite di denaro  che sono andate nel conto estero di questo tizio. Alla fine il problema era trovarlo,  e poi convincere mia madre che c'era da agire, adesso ho convinto mia madre e lui è morto.
> Sai perchè non ho agito? perchè sembra che sia lo sport italiano dire "Come fai ad avere legalmente una cosa che non ti daranno?" ed io dico, perchè legalmente? La strada legale è fatta per chi ha torto o per chi è ricco, ci sono molte sfumature nel mondo da usare, sfumature che non sono affatto punite in Italia.


cioe' le documentazioni bancarie/finanziarie le hai avute fraudolentemente?...ti si inkulano...

riguardano operazioni di decenni fa?....te pisciano pure sulla capoccia...

detto cio', ti richiedo...preferisci le arance o le banane?


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

quante energie sprecate, tempo rubato a te stesso, all'amore, ai tuoi hobby ...alla macchinap).
ma che te lo dico a fare


----------



## tesla (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che mi importa? Non è l'idea di dignità altrui che è il significato di vita. per altri basta il lavoro e la figa o il cazzo a rendere la vita buona da vivere, per me è la mia serenità interiore, che non passa per nulla attraverso a quegli argomenti. Non si può essere felici per una macchina che ha solo optional, ma non il motore.




ma ci stai mai a sentire? veramente daniele, ci leggi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma ci stai mai a sentire? veramente daniele, ci leggi?


Secondo me sì, Tes. Io spero che l'esercizio che fa Daniele qui dentro sia di svuotare tutta la sua negatività, vomitare la rabbia, il fiele, urlare nella stanza vuota. Quando si urla in una stanza vuota si proferiscono le peggiori bestemmie, minacce terribili, dichiarazioni violente. Poi ci si ricompone e si esce dalla stanza, senza avere realmente offeso nessuno, la rabbia è sparita.
Io spero tanto che sia così.


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cosa ho in mano? le prove, ho scoperto di avere delle belle prove di uscite di denaro  che sono andate nel conto estero di questo tizio. Alla fine il problema era trovarlo,  e poi convincere mia madre che c'era da agire, adesso ho convinto mia madre e lui è morto.
> Sai perchè non ho agito? perchè sembra che sia lo sport italiano dire "Come fai ad avere legalmente una cosa che non ti daranno?" ed io dico, perchè legalmente? La strada legale è fatta per chi ha torto o per chi è ricco, ci sono molte sfumature nel mondo da usare, sfumature che non sono affatto punite in Italia.


Mah...
Io se dovessi fare qualche cosa di "leggermente" illegale non andrei certo a farmi pubblicità su internet.


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2012)

In Italia non è punito il leggermente illegale o il leggermente contro la moralità dei tanti ed è dimostrato. Mio padre è stato ucciso e nessune e dico nessuno si è preoccupato a fare giustizia usando la frase "bhe, ma tanto è morto, mica la giustizia ti riporterà in vita il padre!", quindi se fossimo coerenti con questa visione, perchè mettere le galere? Io ho perso mio padre, ed ho perso per colpa di altri la casa che era la mia casa di nascita, ho perso la casa che mi ha visto stare male sapendo che a mio padre hanno sparato in testa, potete non capire, ma quella è casa mia a prescindere da quello che dice lo stato Italiano.
A me bastava avere solo casa mia un tempo, volevo solo quello, volevo poter vivere la mia vita con questo posto dove poter stare, dove potermi rifugiare in casi come quello di Serena, perchè certe ferite non guariscono mai e plurime ferite le une su le altre sono impossibili da risolvere.


----------



## Missix (3 Maggio 2012)

Quando sento parlare di vendetta in questi termini mi sale il sangue al cervello. Non si capisce cosa sta partorendo la tua testolina, ma leggere che ti vuoi vendicare di una facendole venire malattie....MALATTIE?! E vai pure ad intervistare le donne sui loro traumi?!Ma che cazzo stai dicendo?! OOOh, sveglia Daniè, ti ha tradito, non ti ha fatto nulla fisicamente, quello hai scelto tu di fartelo venire, tu e i tuoi mille dubbi e problemi e le tue paure te le sei prese da solo!! Ci arrivi?
Non ti azzardare a torcerle un solo capello, tanto meno con l'aiuto di altre persone! 

Ma non eri quello che voleva riguadagnare l'autostima? Ti rendi conto che cosi sei patetico? Un povero piccolo uomo che pensa di guadagnarsi autostima sulla pelle degli altri? E' la cosa più triste che io abbia mai sentito!! Vedi di darti una regolata, e prima di fare cazzate, visto che hai ammesso di avere problemi, vai a farti curare (non hai lasciato un ottimo lavoro in tempi di crisi per questo?)

Ti avevo scambiato per un altro Daniele, ma proprio un'altra persona, spero che sarai ancora in tempo per non fare errori che ti rimarranno sulla coscienza a vita, altro che trauma da tradimento.


----------



## tesla (3 Maggio 2012)

non c'è casa, non ci sono soldi, non ci sono tradimenti che giustifichino uno star male simile, credi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Daniel Dantes in il conte di Montesfiga...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Forse lo ero io? :rotfl:

Mi ricorda a qualcuno che mi voleva riempire di botte e lo tenevo lontano con il braccio teso e lui sotto di me a sventolare ... ma incazzatissimo ... era una delle poche volte dove ho avuto la meglio e tutto sommato pacifico.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Forse lo ero io? :rotfl:
> 
> Mi ricorda a qualcuno che mi voleva riempire di botte e lo tenevo lontano con il braccio teso e lui sotto di me a sventolare ... ma incazzatissimo ... era una delle poche volte dove ho avuto la meglio e tutto sommato pacifico.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...aveva la tua stazza...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## bubu (3 Maggio 2012)

*daniele*

I tuoi piani di vendetta mi fanno davvero paura, paura per te stesso e per tutte le energie che stai investendo nell'architettare tutto questo. La vicenda della tua famiglia è terribile e lo capisco. Puoi far rivalere i tuoi diritti? Se è così allora fai bene a farlo, ma se al male subito aggiungi male credimi alla fine non starai meglio. 
E la tua ex poi...davvero puoi volere il suo male? Davvero godresti nel sapere di averle rovinato la vita? Dai, non posso crederlo!  E per cosa poi? Perchè non è stata capace di starti vicino? Per averti tradito?  Non mentire a te stesso dicendo che poi ritroverai la serenità perchè sai benissimo che non sarà così.
Utilizza la tua vita per fare cose positive, per dare qualcosa a chi come te soffre! Sono certa che potresti


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2012)

Al tempo, le chiesi di lasciarmi se avesse avuto tentazioni, al tempo seppe che il tradimento non lo avrei retto e non solo mi tradì, ma decise di usarli per guadagnarci. Fece tutto per sentirsi figa ed io le regalo un bel inferno


----------



## bubu (3 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Al tempo, le chiesi di lasciarmi se avesse avuto tentazioni, al tempo seppe che il tradimento non lo avrei retto e non solo mi tradì, ma decise di usarli per guadagnarci. Fece tutto per sentirsi figa ed io le regalo un bel inferno


Ma no! L'inferno lo stai regalando a te stesso. Regala il "paradiso" alla tua attuale ragazza che certamente lo merita e lo meriti anche tu!


----------



## tesla (3 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Ma no! L'inferno lo stai regalando a lei. Regala il "paradiso" alla tua attuale ragazza che certamente lo merita e lo meriti anche tu!




ma quotissimo!

l'unico inferno è il tuo e i tuoi piani sono esclusivamente mirati a renderti la vita impossibile.
ti sei fidato di una stronza, dov'è il problema?


----------



## sienne (4 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

non riesci proprio a pensare ad altro … 
le tue fisse ti condizionano i pensieri e la tua vita … 

non è vero che le ferite non guariscono … 
se tu ci ritorni sempre sopra a strappare la crosta, ovvio che non guariscono … 
oramai sono talmente infettate, che hai bisogno d’aiuto … 

quello che non capisco … come mai nessuno della tua famiglia insiste, e tu compreso … ma veramente insistere … sullo scoprire cosa è accaduto a tuo padre? … per come hai scritto, lui sapeva, che gli poteva succedere qualcosa … che si era messo nei guai? … e anche se così fosse … anche se ci dovessero essere delle verità non piacevoli … perché avete lasciato stare? … la frase "bhe, ma tanto è morto, mica la giustizia ti riporterà in vita il padre!" puzza, ma puzza tanto ... che presa di posizione è? c'è qualcosa che non si vuole che venga a galla? 

sienne


----------



## Missix (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Al tempo, le chiesi di lasciarmi se avesse avuto tentazioni, al tempo seppe che il tradimento non lo avrei retto e non solo mi tradì, ma decise di usarli per guadagnarci. Fece tutto per sentirsi figa ed io le regalo un bel inferno


E' la classica frase che dicono tutti, magari funzionasse.Nessuno regge un tradimento, non sei diverso da tutti i traditi qui dentro, e mettere le mani avanti prima di una relazione non ti assicura nulla, purtroppo, ma è cosi per tutti Daniele. Tutti chiedono sincerità ma siamo in pochi ad averla. Hai detto che cerchi SERENITA' interiore, rivedi le tue parole, rivedi quello che vuoi veramente per te, perchè uno che vuole solo l'inferno per gli altri non troverà mai serenità. Lavora su te stesso. 
Non continuare a farti del male


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Al tempo, le chiesi di lasciarmi se avesse avuto tentazioni, al tempo seppe che il tradimento non lo avrei retto e non solo mi tradì, ma decise di usarli per guadagnarci. Fece tutto per sentirsi figa ed io le regalo un bel inferno


Daniele....  le frasi che iniziano con 'al tempo' sono tutte uguali, tutte ugualmente inutili. Il passato non si cambia, puoi stare lì a menartela ma l'unica cosa che otterrai sarai precluderti il futuro e tra vent'anni potrai dire: al tempo potevo essere sereno, godermi l'affetto delle persone care, godermi la vita, i colori, i profumi, la giovinezza, la mia salute... e invece ho buttato tutto al cesso. Perchè IO non sono stato in grado di andare oltre, sono rimasto lì a incarognirmi su eventi oramai immutabili. Non so se avrai voglia di vendicarti di Daniele quel giorno, magari una sberla te la tirerai pure, inutile pure quella. Si deve lottare per il futuro Daniele ed a volte non abbiamo forze sufficenti neppure per quello. Non mi ricordo chi ha detto:'prima di intraprendere il viaggio della vendetta, scava sempre due tombe', ma è questo che stai facendo, ti stai murando in un loculo, cerca di realizzare che ora sei tu, il tuo peggior nemico.


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele....  le frasi che iniziano con 'al tempo' sono tutte uguali, tutte ugualmente inutili. Il passato non si cambia, puoi stare lì a menartela ma l'unica cosa che otterrai sarai precluderti il futuro e tra vent'anni potrai dire: al tempo potevo essere sereno, godermi l'affetto delle persone care, godermi la vita, i colori, i profumi, la giovinezza, la mia salute... e invece ho buttato tutto al cesso. Perchè IO non sono stato in grado di andare oltre, sono rimasto lì a incarognirmi su eventi oramai immutabili. Non so se avrai voglia di vendicarti di Daniele quel giorno, magari una sberla te la tirerai pure, inutile pure quella. Si deve lottare per il futuro Daniele ed a volte non abbiamo forze sufficenti neppure per quello. Non mi ricordo chi ha detto:'*prima di intraprendere il viaggio della vendetta, scava sempre due tombe*', ma è questo che stai facendo, ti stai murando in un loculo, cerca di realizzare che ora sei tu, il tuo peggior nemico.


Confucio (Google)


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2012)

me ho detto, bastava che lei facesse una piccola introspezione al tempo, per chiedermi scusa, per capire che sofferenza mi ha dato e non dopo 2 anni e mezzo cazzo, non sentirmi trattare con freddezza e mandare a quel paese perchè ero offensivo e aggressivo al telefono, bastava slo un poco di comprensione che lei non mi ha dato neppure per un secondo, ma ha preteso quella comprensione dicendomi oltretutto che non potevo capire che cosa brutta ha sentito nel tradirmi. Ma come si fa a paragonare queste cose, quale ragazza può essere così cogliona???


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> me ho detto, bastava che lei facesse una piccola introspezione al tempo, per chiedermi scusa, per capire che sofferenza mi ha dato e non dopo 2 anni e mezzo cazzo, non sentirmi trattare con freddezza e mandare a quel paese perchè ero offensivo e aggressivo al telefono, bastava slo un poco di comprensione che lei non mi ha dato neppure per un secondo, ma ha preteso quella comprensione dicendomi oltretutto che non potevo capire che cosa brutta ha sentito nel tradirmi. Ma come si fa a paragonare queste cose, quale ragazza può essere così cogliona???


lei. e quindi? e adesso? hai schivato un'idiota, mettila così.


----------



## tesla (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> quale ragazza può essere così cogliona???


io credo che ci sia una percentuale di coglionaggine in tutti e a  maggior ragione quando si è giovani, superficiali e immaturi.
la persona che sono adesso ad esempio, non ha niente a che vedere con  "me stessa" all'età di serena.
nel corso degli anni a volte si matura e ci si migliora, ma se lei non lo ha fatto chissenefrega daniele, vuol dire che non può e non ce la fa! 
pretenderesti da una scimmia che prendesse i comandi di un 747?
devi riuscire a capire che le persone sono incomplete e accettarne la vigliaccheria e l'incapacità. ti ha promesso una cosa (non tradirti o lasciarti nel caso avesse tentazioni) che non poteva mantenere e la tua stessa richiesta era altrettanto ingenua e assurda. 
basta, veramente, sei ossessionato da  pensieri assurdi e illogici, da vendette tardive, da trame diaboliche degne di un bambinetto. 
l'unico modo per farle capire qualcosa è farti vedere sereno e felice senza di lei, e non atteggiarti a psicopatico.
altrimenti le darai sempre la soddisfazione di aver fatto bene a mollarti, perchè sei fuori di testa!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> me ho detto, bastava che lei facesse una piccola introspezione al tempo, per chiedermi scusa, per capire che sofferenza mi ha dato e non dopo 2 anni e mezzo cazzo, non sentirmi trattare con freddezza e mandare a quel paese perchè ero offensivo e aggressivo al telefono, bastava slo un poco di comprensione che lei non mi ha dato neppure per un secondo, ma ha preteso quella comprensione dicendomi oltretutto che non potevo capire che cosa brutta ha sentito nel tradirmi. Ma come si fa a paragonare queste cose, quale ragazza può essere così cogliona???


Ma dei casso sono passati 4 anni eh?
Dai un piccolo sforzo...arrivi a 5...
E le corna vanno in prescrizione eh?
Cascano dalla testa e le metti sottoterra no?


----------



## Missix (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> me ho detto, bastava che lei facesse una piccola introspezione al tempo, per chiedermi scusa, per capire che sofferenza mi ha dato e non dopo 2 anni e mezzo cazzo, non sentirmi trattare con freddezza e mandare a quel paese perchè ero offensivo e aggressivo al telefono, bastava slo un poco di comprensione che lei non mi ha dato neppure per un secondo, ma ha preteso quella comprensione dicendomi oltretutto che non potevo capire che cosa brutta ha sentito nel tradirmi. Ma come si fa a paragonare queste cose, quale ragazza può essere così cogliona???


Potrei passare il mio tempo a fare piani di vendetta sulle persone che hanno approfittato della parte migliore di me, oppure pensare a queste persone come degli inciampi nel mio cammino. Inutile fargli lo sgambetto, perderei tempo nel continuare la mia strada. Ho capito che ero un po' cogliona anche io a non essermi accorta in tempo con chi consumavo le mie energie, e ne consumi tante. Anche il tuo modello di vendetta dopo 3-4 anni è un consumo estremo delle tue energie, se sei carico, sfruttale in altro modo. Crea, non distruggere, fidati che la serenità mentale la ritrovi facilmente creando e costruendo.Lascia andare questa tua aggressività che si legge anche in altri post.


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2012)

Ho subito due tradimenti, non si è coglioni se non nel momento in cui non si vede l'evidenza. Io non l'ho vista non perchè cieco, ma perchè quella evidenza di mignotteria non c'era proprio, non c'erano neppure problemi, cazzo, ricevere giorni prima una bella lettera sua in cui mi diceva chiaramente che mi amava, che era felice di aver resistito con me a distanza anche se era dura e bla bla bla...poi un giorno di malattia mia si mette in chat e trova un tizio, si mette daccordo per un incontro, fa perla prima volta un pompino la pompinara vergognandosi non di avermi fatto questo, non di aver fatto un pompino ad un coattone del cazzo, ma di averlo fatto portando al dito l'anello di fidanzamento. Il giorno dopo si è levata l'anello di fidanzamento ed ha potuto scopare alla grande, perchè si vede che in troppe donne (per fortuna non tutte, almeno non in quelle interessanti davvero) l'autostima passa per la figa e per me è una constatazione orribile, per uno che credeva nella parità dei sessi (si, perchè ora ci credo???)


----------



## bubu (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele, come fai a sapere questi particolari? Davvero te li ha raccontati lei? Hai ragione, è stata davvero cogliona!!!
Detto ciò...hai perso una cogliona...senza ironia ritieniti fortunato!


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Daniele, come fai a sapere questi particolari? Davvero te li ha raccontati lei? Hai ragione, è stata davvero cogliona!!!
> Detto ciò...hai perso una cogliona...senza ironia ritieniti fortunato!


Si, poer giustificare il dolore del tradimento che ha provato, non comprendendo che l'anello del cazzo era solo un oggetto e lei si è fatta dar su come una vacca pur stando ancora con me e senza alcuna mancanza da parte mia, se non mancanze da parte sua nella propria autostima. E' una merda di persona che ha usato il sesso per stimarsi sempre più e quindi non ha capito mai cosa mi ha fatto. Io non le dissi di non tradirmi perchè mi avrebbe fatto male, ma le dissi tutto quello che andava detto e cioè che nella mia vita ho fatto delle fatiche assurde per poter tirarmi su e vivere oltre il male che mi era stato fatto, che il precendente tradimento aveva incrinato in maniera vistosa quella che era come una corazza e che ero alquanto fragile, che nel caso avrei preferito stare solo.
Si perchè io posso stare solo e ci sto comunque bene e ripeto, una relazione con 450 km di distanza era faticosa da tenere su, molto faticosa da parte mia che ero più vecchio e con più responsabilità di lei.


----------



## bubu (4 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, poer giustificare il dolore del tradimento che ha provato, non comprendendo che l'anello del cazzo era solo un oggetto e lei si è fatta dar su come una vacca pur stando ancora con me e senza alcuna mancanza da parte mia, se non mancanze da parte sua nella propria autostima. E' una merda di persona che ha usato il sesso per stimarsi sempre più e quindi non ha capito mai cosa mi ha fatto. Io non le dissi di non tradirmi perchè mi avrebbe fatto male, ma le dissi tutto quello che andava detto e cioè che nella mia vita ho fatto delle fatiche assurde per poter tirarmi su e vivere oltre il male che mi era stato fatto, che il precendente tradimento aveva incrinato in maniera vistosa quella che era come una corazza e che ero alquanto fragile, che nel caso avrei preferito stare solo.
> Si perchè io posso stare solo e ci sto comunque bene e ripeto, una relazione con 450 km di distanza era faticosa da tenere su, molto faticosa da parte mia che ero più vecchio e con più responsabilità di lei.


Già...
La delusione è tanta e capisco la rabbia soprattutto leggendo i tuoi trascorsi. Però sei in qualche modo riuscito ad aprire il tuo cuore in frantumi ad un'altra donna che a tuo dire ti ama e ti sta vicino. Lei non merita di soffrire no? Non pensi di tradire le sue aspettative di un futuro sereno con te? Non meritate entrambi di essere felici? Perchè deve pagare lei i torti di altri? Pensa a lei e al suo amore e in esso trova la forza per darti la speranza che la tua vita possa finalmente volgere al meglio.


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2012)

Bubu, in verità non ho aperto il mio cuore a nessuno ancora, posso amare, ma non posso dimostrarlo, posso voler bene, ma è difficile accorgersene, posso stare in compagnia, ma io sono solo ed è questo il mio inferno. Tu dirai "Semplice non fare così!", ma io non riesco a non fare così adesso, non ce la faccio proprio, diffido di tutti.


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bubu, in verità non ho aperto il mio cuore a nessuno ancora, posso amare, ma non posso dimostrarlo, posso voler bene, ma è difficile accorgersene, posso stare in compagnia, ma io sono solo ed è questo il mio inferno. Tu dirai "Semplice non fare così!", ma io non riesco a non fare così adesso, non ce la faccio proprio, diffido di tutti.


In questo momento mi viene da dire solamente un banale mi dspiace! Ma è sincero


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2012)

La cosa peggiore era che sapevo che sarei finito così e sapevo anche che un poco di umanità da parte di lei e forse di umiltà mi avrebbero dato la spinta a poter credere nelle persone, a credere che non tutti fanno qualcosa solo per fotterti, ma i miei trascorsi e quello che lei ha fatto mi hanno dimostrato il contrario.


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

In realtà il mondo è pieno di brave persone, oneste e anche pronte all'ascolto. Ne hai un esempio anche quì dentro, guarda a quante persone, pur nn conoscendoti personalmente, sono preoccupate per te. Io lo trovo molto bello, no?


----------



## tesla (5 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> In realtà il mondo è pieno di brave persone, oneste e anche pronte all'ascolto. Ne hai un esempio anche quì dentro, guarda a quante persone, pur nn conoscendoti personalmente, sono preoccupate per te. Io lo trovo molto bello, no?


brava!


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2012)

Ma tra quelle poche brave persone ci sono moltissime che si mascherano da esse perchè fa piacere essere i figli bravi, i compagni bravi, le persone generose, essere ammirati per le proprie doti etiche, ma in verità è solo una maschera che ogni tanto si toglono mostrando la turpe realtà.
Come ho detto, ho fatto un parallelismo tra due corna, in un caso c'era una crisi che si poteva comunque vedere se si andava a cercare, in questo caso non c'era nulla, se non la sua voglia di sentirsi donna passando dalla figa.


----------



## tesla (5 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> in questo caso non c'era nulla, se non la sua voglia di sentirsi donna passando dalla figa.



ma è tutto eh?! ti sembra di dire poco?
secondo te quale percentuale di persone ha questo tipo di atteggiamento: 
"io ce l'ho più lungo" 
oppure 
"ce l'ho d'oro e piaccio a tutti"?
secondo me la maggior parte delle persone,  incomplete, fragili e con l'autostima di un porfido del peloponneso.
la maggior parte delle persone crede di essere figa perchè la dà via come un coniglio o tromba a destra e sinistra.

potere, sesso e cagate di questo genere.
è faticoso eh essere migliori su altri piani?

devi accettare che ci sono persone la cui caratura morale o diciamo lo sviluppo evolutivo è BASSISSIMO.
solo così puoi salvarti.


----------



## Missix (5 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma tra quelle poche brave persone ci sono moltissime che si mascherano da esse perchè fa piacere essere i figli bravi, i compagni bravi, le persone generose, essere ammirati per le proprie doti etiche, ma in verità è solo una maschera che ogni tanto si toglono mostrando la turpe realtà.


Pirandello diceva che tutti indossiamo più di una maschera in quanto dentro di noi c’è un eterno conflitto su ciò che siamo in realtà, ciò che vorremmo essere e come ci vedono gli altri (cavolo se è vero). Quando i suoi protagonisti provano a ribellarsi, non possono fare a meno di indossare nuovamente una maschera, schiavi di se stessi e della società finta alla quale non possiamo fare altro che adattarci. Anche tu quando sputi veleno stai indossando una maschera che ti illude di proteggere la tua parte fragile. 
Pirandello era molto pessimista, cosi come altri grandi artisti che nella tristezza hanno trovato il maggiore impulso per creare le migliori opere d’arte, questo per dirti che il tuo inferno non lo devi cancellare o dimenticare (è impossibile), vivilo, ma nel modo giusto, perché la sofferenza fa parte dei sentimenti umani e senza dubbio nei momenti di tristezza affrontiamo la vita in una maniera più profonda e in qualche modo più poetica. 

Non devi diffidare di tutti ora, ma imparare a non relegare agli altri responsabilità che in realtà sono solo tue, per il bene di te stesso. 
Chi ha scelto di azzardare la sua vita in questo modo se non tu per primo? Puoi ripetere quanto vuoi il fatto che lei sapeva della tua situazione, ma tu meglio di tutti conosci la tua fragilità, ed aver rischiato cosi tanto scegliendo di fidanzarti è stato principalmente un tuo errore, solo dopo viene il suo.
Prova a chiederti perché non sei rimasto solo pur sapendo l’enorme rischio che correvi. Credo che non l’hai fatto perché il bisogno di avere una persona vicino in quel momento per te era più urgente. Non ti giudico per questo, è più che umano, ma non mi sembra onesto parlare di lei come l’unica opportunista di tutta questa storia.In qualche modo vi siete usati a vicenda a seconda dei vostri bisogni e forse, chissà, se non ci fosse stata lei a fianco a te in quel periodo ora staresti anche peggio, forse quella persona per quanto stronza, per un periodo è stata la tua unica salvezza. Non puoi cancellare alcun ricordo, ma puoi spostare il tuo punto di vista per avere una visione più ampia, più reale e meno ottusa, sempre e solo per il tuo bene.


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Pirandello diceva che tutti indossiamo più di una maschera in quanto dentro di noi c’è un eterno conflitto su ciò che siamo in realtà, ciò che vorremmo essere e come ci vedono gli altri (cavolo se è vero). Quando i suoi protagonisti provano a ribellarsi, non possono fare a meno di indossare nuovamente una maschera, schiavi di se stessi e della società finta alla quale non possiamo fare altro che adattarci. Anche tu quando sputi veleno stai indossando una maschera che ti illude di proteggere la tua parte fragile.
> Pirandello era molto pessimista, cosi come altri grandi artisti che nella tristezza hanno trovato il maggiore impulso per creare le migliori opere d’arte, questo per dirti che il tuo inferno non lo devi cancellare o dimenticare (è impossibile), vivilo, ma nel modo giusto, perché la sofferenza fa parte dei sentimenti umani e senza dubbio nei momenti di tristezza affrontiamo la vita in una maniera più profonda e in qualche modo più poetica.
> 
> Non devi diffidare di tutti ora, ma imparare a non relegare agli altri responsabilità che in realtà sono solo tue, per il bene di te stesso.
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Ma tra quelle poche brave persone ci sono moltissime che si mascherano da esse perchè fa piacere essere i figli bravi, i compagni bravi, le persone generose, essere ammirati per le proprie doti etiche, ma in verità è solo una maschera che ogni tanto si toglono mostrando la turpe realtà.*
> Come ho detto, ho fatto un parallelismo tra due corna, in un caso c'era una crisi che si poteva comunque vedere se si andava a cercare, in questo caso non c'era nulla, se non la sua voglia di sentirsi donna passando dalla figa.



secondo me non è affatto così: tutti credo abbiamo passato momenti in cui avremmo voluto prendere un'altra strada, quella oscura, fare cose indicibili, vendicarci, etc....però non lo facciamo e scegliamo di comportarci bene, non perchè siamo falsi e vogliamo solo essere ammirati, ma perchè siamo in grado di contrastare gli istinti peggiori, abbiamo autocontrollo e sani principi che ci guidano, insomma, schematizzando, sappiamo distinguere tra il bene e il male.
e quando facciamo il bene al posto del male, non importa affatto se il bene sia scaturito da un interno tormento, l'importante è che sia stato fatto, e ciò basta, basta sicuramente agli altri ma deve bastare anche a noi stessi (è un po' il vecchio detto: fai del bene e dimenticati, fai del male e ricordati)
personalmente, mi sento un po' avvantaggiata a seguire questa strada, poichè essere in guerra mi stufa parecchio, dopo poco tempo mi domando: ma chi caspita me lo fa fare? le brutture bisogna cercare di eliminarle, ed il più presto possibile


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

Ognuno di noi indossa delle "maschere" , tutti si rapportano al mondo esterno anche in base ai contesti e a chi ha davanti. Io non mi conosco fno in fondo e penso che questo valga per tutti.
La cattiveria aimÈ esiste ma anche la generositÀ


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma è tutto eh?! ti sembra di dire poco?
> secondo te quale percentuale di persone ha questo tipo di atteggiamento:
> "io ce l'ho più lungo"
> oppure
> ...


Quale santa verità...
E se uno non gliela chiede...
Soffrono!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Pirandello diceva che tutti indossiamo più di una maschera in quanto dentro di noi c’è un eterno conflitto su ciò che siamo in realtà, ciò che vorremmo essere e come ci vedono gli altri (cavolo se è vero). Quando i suoi protagonisti provano a ribellarsi, non possono fare a meno di indossare nuovamente una maschera, schiavi di se stessi e della società finta alla quale non possiamo fare altro che adattarci. Anche tu quando sputi veleno stai indossando una maschera che ti illude di proteggere la tua parte fragile.
> Pirandello era molto pessimista, cosi come altri grandi artisti che nella tristezza hanno trovato il maggiore impulso per creare le migliori opere d’arte, questo per dirti che il tuo inferno non lo devi cancellare o dimenticare (è impossibile), vivilo, ma nel modo giusto, perché la sofferenza fa parte dei sentimenti umani e senza dubbio nei momenti di tristezza affrontiamo la vita in una maniera più profonda e in qualche modo più poetica.
> 
> Non devi diffidare di tutti ora, ma imparare a non relegare agli altri responsabilità che in realtà sono solo tue, per il bene di te stesso.
> ...



Ma pensate mai alla sua povera ragazza?
Magari è lì coricata con lui, giace con lui, ed è convinta che lui sia la persona più lineare del mondo, e non sa che finchè lei è lì che dorme sentendosi al sicuro, ha al suo fianco uno che magari passa notti insonni ossessionato dai propri mostri.

Se io fossi Daniele, 
Non mi sentirei molto a posto ad accettare il sentimento di una donna.

E se questo non è portare maschere io non so cosa sia...

Pensiamo come resta sta ragazza se dalla sera alla mattina lo vede mettere in atto i suoi insani progetti...

Mah...


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Risultato finale? La psicologa continua il suo lavoro ma mi ha detto chiaramente che con me non è difficile, semplicemente di più, che mi sono creato decine e decine di protezioni dall'esterno che le rendono il lavoro praticamente impossibile. Purtroppo l'ho vista sinceramente dispiaciuta della cosa, perchè mi conosce da 15 anni più o meno e mi vede adesso al palo come quando avevo 13 anni.


----------



## tesla (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Risultato finale? La psicologa continua il suo lavoro ma mi ha detto chiaramente che con me non è difficile, semplicemente di più, che mi sono creato decine e decine di protezioni dall'esterno che le rendono il lavoro praticamente impossibile. Purtroppo l'ho vista sinceramente dispiaciuta della cosa, perchè mi conosce da 15 anni più o meno e mi vede adesso al palo come quando avevo 13 anni.



sarai al palo finchè non accetterai di lasciare andare il tuo desiderio di vendetta.
è un cancro che non ti lasci estirpare


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sarai al palo finchè non accetterai di lasciare andare il tuo desiderio di vendetta.
> è un cancro che non ti lasci estirpare


Tesla, se una persona competente non riesce a fare il suo lavoro e non semplifica in codesto modo il sistema per avere successo, ci sarà un motivo, no?
Io solo una volta mi sono aperto con qualcuno, quel qualcuno ha voluto uccidermi, io non mi riesco ad aprire adesso in assoluto, oltreutto dopo aver vissuto in pieno quel dolore sono finito corazzato come non mai, o tutti i boccaporti sigillati, non affondo, ma allo stesso tempo sono un labirinto chiuso in me stesso e la cosa che più mi fa male è essere conoscio di questo.
Ho provato a far finta di nulla, a far correre, non funziona, semplicemente non funziona e 4 anni dopo se sono messo così vorrà dire che non è la strada per me.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Semplicemente, io mi porto dietro dall'infanzia una necessità di dimostrare a me qualcosa, degli altri non mi importaq un piffero, io creo il metro per me stesso. Ebbene ci ero riuscito a sfidarmi anno per anno e a vincere ogni volta quelle sfide che mi proponevo, in questo ero vincente, perchè io da me mi aspettavo parecchio.

Ma questo è un modo sbagliato di vivere, di certo non è calmo, ma mi andava bene, la mia ex ha rotto questo metodo, mi ha fatto sentire un perdente per come ho gestito la cosa, perchè volevo rivederla? Per mettere una parola fine a modo mio alla cosa, per capire se avevo fatto bene a credre che lei non fosse così malvagia o che semplicemente si sentisse in colpa e mi evitasse, avevo questo bisogno da poter soddisfare, cioè se lei aveva superato il tutto come un piccolo evento sbagliato della sua vita o se esistesse un minimo di dolore in lei per quello che mi aveva fatto e come ben sapete (studi scientifici alla mano) al telefono il più delle volte si dicono balle.
Io volevo vedere con i miei occhi le sue reazioni alle mie parole, vedere se il suo "Mi dispiace", non fosse un modo di dire alla "farfalla" perchè così va detto o se fosse sentito, ne avevo sinceramente bisogno per potermi perdonare per il male che mi sono fatto in quei mesi. Cosa ho avuto? Niente, eppure avevo ragione, avevo pinenamente ragione e non mi si è fatto neppure quello, volevo capire cosa cazzo è passato per la mente di quella stronza di tradirmi nonostante tutte le sue amiche le avessero detto che non me lo meritavo.

Io ero una bella persona, da allora ho bevuto, ho provato a suicidarmi ed ho picchiato mia madre, direi che non sono più una bella persona e potrei dire che lei poteva fare qualcosa per evitare che una sua azione diventasse così orribilmente devastante per una persona e per i suoi cari.

Cosa fare ora? Cosa poter fare? Niente, solo accettare la vicenda, rimanere depresso e quando non ne potrò più mi farò fuori, perchè la depressione come la mia porta sempre belle novelle del genere.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, io mi porto dietro dall'infanzia una necessità di dimostrare a me qualcosa, degli altri non mi importaq un piffero, io creo il metro per me stesso. Ebbene ci ero riuscito a sfidarmi anno per anno e a vincere ogni volta quelle sfide che mi proponevo, in questo ero vincente, perchè io da me mi aspettavo parecchio.
> 
> Ma questo è un modo sbagliato di vivere, di certo non è calmo, ma mi andava bene, la mia ex ha rotto questo metodo, mi ha fatto sentire un perdente per come ho gestito la cosa, perchè volevo rivederla? Per mettere una parola fine a modo mio alla cosa, per capire se avevo fatto bene a credre che lei non fosse così malvagia o che semplicemente si sentisse in colpa e mi evitasse, avevo questo bisogno da poter soddisfare, cioè se lei aveva superato il tutto come un piccolo evento sbagliato della sua vita o se esistesse un minimo di dolore in lei per quello che mi aveva fatto e come ben sapete (studi scientifici alla mano) al telefono il più delle volte si dicono balle.
> Io volevo vedere con i miei occhi le sue reazioni alle mie parole, vedere se il suo "Mi dispiace", non fosse un modo di dire alla "farfalla" perchè così va detto o se fosse sentito, ne avevo sinceramente bisogno per potermi perdonare per il male che mi sono fatto in quei mesi. Cosa ho avuto? Niente, eppure avevo ragione, avevo pinenamente ragione e non mi si è fatto neppure quello, volevo capire cosa cazzo è passato per la mente di quella stronza di tradirmi nonostante tutte le sue amiche le avessero detto che non me lo meritavo.
> ...


Insomma basta.
Prendi sto cazzo di treno.
Valla a trovare.
Vomitale addosso tutto quello che hai da dirle.
Poi scaricala dalla tua vita.
Lei dalla sua ti ha scaricato dugento anni fa.
Ti entra in testa o no?

Apri gli occhi su sto fatto: LEI SE NE FOTTE UNA BEATISSIMA MINCHIA DI TE. 

OK?


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma basta.
> Prendi sto cazzo di treno.
> Valla a trovare.
> Vomitale addosso tutto quello che hai da dirle.
> ...


Forse non hai capito che a me di essere stato scaricato, mollato, lasciato o altro non importa una minchia?

C'è modo e modo di scaricare una persona, e non si dve mai scaricarla come se fosse un cadavere se hai avuto anche solo un minimo di affetto per quella, se no manco quello c'è stato e allora perchè si è stati insieme? Perchè a letto facevo faville? Dubito proprio.

Voglio solo che lei possa vivere quell'imbarazzo che odia tanto e sentirsi una cogliona e che mia madre possa riavere indietro quello che ha dovuto spendere facendosi dei debiti strepitosi per colpa di una ragazza che bastava che ogni tanto facesse una telefonata e chiedesse "Daniele, stai meglio adesso?" oh, chiedevo tanto se non solo di comprendere se lei ha mai provato affetto per me o se io sono solo stato un mero mezzo da utilizzare come hanno fatto tutti?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito che a me di essere stato scaricato, mollato, lasciato o altro non importa una minchia?
> 
> C'è modo e modo di scaricare una persona, e non si dve mai scaricarla come se fosse un cadavere se hai avuto anche solo un minimo di affetto per quella, se no manco quello c'è stato e allora perchè si è stati insieme? Perchè a letto facevo faville? Dubito proprio.
> 
> Voglio solo che lei possa vivere quell'imbarazzo che odia tanto e sentirsi una cogliona e che mia madre possa riavere indietro quello che ha dovuto spendere facendosi dei debiti strepitosi per colpa di una ragazza che bastava che ogni tanto facesse una telefonata e chiedesse "Daniele, stai meglio adesso?" oh, chiedevo tanto se non solo di comprendere se lei ha mai provato affetto per me o se io sono solo stato un mero mezzo da utilizzare come hanno fatto tutti?


Qui ti sbagli...
Ogni persona ti molla nel modo che pare e piace a lei...
E non ci puoi fare nulla...

Intelligenza sarebbe capire che lei sta per mollarti e defilarsi pì che in pressia!

Se ciascuno di noi avesse avuto fin dall'infanzia quello che voleva: saremo tutti dei mostri patologizzati fidati!

Impara ad accettare qualche sconfitta, no?
Altrimenti finisci come uno sfigatone cronico.


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2012)

Non si poteva sapere che mi avrebbe lasciato e mi avrebbe reso cornuto, anche perchè nei fatti lei si comportava come una persona seriamente innamorata e non distaccata. 
E' stato per me il più grande inganno essere preso per il culo in questo modo per farmi credere che comunque lei mi aveva amato, da me ha ricevuto parole e fatti nel momento del bisogno, causatole dalla vita, io non ho avuto niente nel momento del bisogno...causatomi oltretutto da lei. Io avrei potuto sopportare il tradimento, avrei potuto sopportare quel funerale, ma non avrei mai e non l'ho fatto, sopportare quel funerale e il tradimento gratuito che mi ha fatto e lei purtroppo lo ha visto, lo ha capito e non ha voluto analizzare come mai una persona era una bella persona 5 minuti prima di scoprire il tradimento...e dopo è diventata una bela feroce, c'è poco da fare sofismi, era evidente che qualcosa era successo in me e che era sua responsabilità il tutto l'avermi preso per mil culo, forse sopravvalutato, ma comunque era responsabilità sua la mia presenza a Roma con il tradimento e quel funerale.


----------



## tesla (20 Maggio 2012)

hai picchiato tua madre?
e sarebbe bastata la telefonata di quell'imbecille per impedirti di fare una cosa simile?
ma siamo propio sicuri che ti abbia trasformato in questo? no, dico, perchè un uomo che picchia la madre sinceramente mi fa pensare che qualche problemino lo avesse già


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non si poteva sapere che mi avrebbe lasciato e mi avrebbe reso cornuto, anche perchè nei fatti lei si comportava come una persona seriamente innamorata e non distaccata.
> E' stato per me il più grande inganno essere preso per il culo in questo modo per farmi credere che comunque lei mi aveva amato, da me ha ricevuto parole e fatti nel momento del bisogno, causatole dalla vita, io non ho avuto niente nel momento del bisogno...causatomi oltretutto da lei. Io avrei potuto sopportare il tradimento, avrei potuto sopportare quel funerale, ma non avrei mai e non l'ho fatto, sopportare quel funerale e il tradimento gratuito che mi ha fatto e lei purtroppo lo ha visto, lo ha capito e non ha voluto analizzare come mai una persona era una bella persona 5 minuti prima di scoprire il tradimento...e dopo è diventata una bela feroce, c'è poco da fare sofismi, era evidente che qualcosa era successo in me e che era sua responsabilità il tutto l'avermi preso per mil culo, forse sopravvalutato, ma comunque era responsabilità sua la mia presenza a Roma con il tradimento e quel funerale.


Ma statento...
Neanche aver scampato la morte per il terremoto ti distoglie due giorni dalle tue ossessioni eh?
ma porco can...
Cosa bisgona fare co sto qua...
Coparlo non se pole....
Ma porco can...
Basta casso moleghe con sta storia...

Senti tu piantala con sta storia e noi tutti ci impegniamo a non asvaccare argomenti...


----------



## Worldlove (21 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non si poteva sapere che mi avrebbe lasciato e mi avrebbe reso cornuto, anche perchè nei fatti lei si comportava come una persona seriamente innamorata e non distaccata.
> E' stato per me il più grande inganno essere preso per il culo in questo modo per farmi credere che comunque lei mi aveva amato, da me ha ricevuto parole e fatti nel momento del bisogno, causatole dalla vita, io non ho avuto niente nel momento del bisogno...causatomi oltretutto da lei. Io avrei potuto sopportare il tradimento, avrei potuto sopportare quel funerale, ma non avrei mai e non l'ho fatto, sopportare quel funerale e il tradimento gratuito che mi ha fatto e lei purtroppo lo ha visto, lo ha capito e non ha voluto analizzare come mai una persona era una bella persona 5 minuti prima di scoprire il tradimento...e dopo è diventata una bela feroce, c'è poco da fare sofismi, era evidente che qualcosa era successo in me e che era sua responsabilità il tutto l'avermi preso per mil culo, forse sopravvalutato, ma comunque era responsabilità sua la mia presenza a Roma con il tradimento e quel funerale.


Uee Daniele.
Mi sei simpatico e ti voglio bene (non fraintendermi eh?). Voglio bene ai tuoi pensieri.
Mi sento vicino a te.
Anch'io mi sento esattamente come te.
Sono stato tradito, prima con altri uomini e poi peggio, nell'anima.
Mi ha detto, dopo 32 anni, di non sapere perché eravamo insieme.
E non lo ha fatto sull'onda di una incazzatura di un momento. Ma come risultato di mesi di psicoterapia.
E cosí io devo cancellare la mia vita dall'età di 18 anni.
Cosa facciamo?
Andiamo avanti lo stesso.
Guardiamoci allo specchio. Io ho scoperto di essere un figo. Tu? Pure.
Cosa possiamo fare? Ho scoperto di poter fare cose che prima non potevo. Tu? Pure. E puoi farlo con la ragazza con cui sei adesso.
Il futuro? Io ho uno splendido figlio. Tu ne avrai e la visione del tuo mondo cambierà con loro.
Con chi stare? Tu hai già trovato una compagna di viaggio. Io sicuramente la troveró.
Perché farlo? Perché la vita é troppo una figata da vivere per sprecarne solo pochi istanti. Per me e per te.
Vai avanti e combatti. Lo stai già facendo, altrimenti non saresti qui a scrivere.
E continua pure a chiedere aiuto, quando ne avrai bisogno. Qualcuno, qui o altrove, ci sarà.


----------



## Missix (21 Maggio 2012)

Non si è mai sentito che una psicologa dica al paziente certe cose rafforzando la sua idea di non poter mai guarire. Tu stesso ti sei fatto un analisi dei tuoi problemi parlando di depressione, orgoglio ferito, stima sotto le scarpe, ma quale genio hai trovato che dopo 15 anni riesce con 4 parole a farti credere che non hai speranze? Comunque…

"Io ero una bella persona, da allora ho bevuto, ho provato a suicidarmi ed ho picchiato mia madre, direi che non sono più una bella persona e potrei dire che lei poteva fare qualcosa per evitare che una sua azione diventasse così orribilmente devastante per una persona e per i suoi cari"

Lei poteva evitare?!? No, TU dovevi evitare. Se non cambi questa visione non solo non risolvi con il tuo passato ma non affronterai mai decentemente il futuro.

Non è compito della psicologa spiegarti queste ovvietà talmente scontate da sentirsi cretini nel dovertele dire e tu non capendole non dimostri questa intelligenza che scrivi più volte di avere.

Ripeto, se io sono minimamente coerente, e so che un tradimento mi porterebbe a tutte queste conclusioni, non mi fidanzo. Chi invece nonostante questi preamboli sceglie di fidanzarsi si chiama OPPORTUNISTA, perché A TE SERVIVA e ti sei preso quello che volevi nonostante il rischio. Fermarsi a questo e farsi un minimo di autocritica già potrebbe aiutarti tanto a vedere meglio il resto.

Di nuovo, gli stessi consigli ripetuti da più persone ma che tu fai finta di non leggere:
Sogna di meno (vorresti che chiunque ti fa un torto ti chieda delle scuse e soprattutto sentite, ma beata la tua visione ingenua della vita)

Prenditi le tue responsabilità= smettila di pensare che i tuoi atteggiamenti sono colpa di altri. Se metti le mani addosso a tua madre(…) come minimo prenditi le tue colpe invece di imputarle all’ex di 4 anni prima.

Smettila di pensare che le persone siano in debito con te, non sei una banca, nessuno ti deve un cazzo se non vuole (e il tuo paragonare una relazione sentimentale ad un tamponamento come hai scritto nell’altro post la dice tutta, ma proprio tutta, sul TUO modo insano di vivere una relazione).

Abbassa questo ego imbarazzante (vedi solo l'opportunismo dell'ex e non il tuo, d'altronde anche lei si è presa quello che voleva, non vedo tanta differenza)

Rileggiti le tue parole e i consigli che ti hanno dato (non lo farai, perché sei talmente convinto di avere ragione,di nuovo chiamasi ego, che non ipotizzi nemmeno una visione diversa).

Cambia psicologa che non sta affatto bene (e ora capisco perchè non è riuscita a "guarirti").

E di nuovo buona fortuna, hai le basi per farcela ma non vuoi vederle.


----------



## tesla (21 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Non si è mai sentito che una psicologa dica al paziente certe cose rafforzando la sua idea di non poter mai guarire. Tu stesso ti sei fatto un analisi dei tuoi problemi parlando di depressione, orgoglio ferito, stima sotto le scarpe, ma quale genio hai trovato che dopo 15 anni riesce con 4 parole a farti credere che non hai speranze? Comunque…
> 
> "Io ero una bella persona, da allora ho bevuto, ho provato a suicidarmi ed ho picchiato mia madre, direi che non sono più una bella persona e potrei dire che lei poteva fare qualcosa per evitare che una sua azione diventasse così orribilmente devastante per una persona e per i suoi cari"
> 
> ...



92 minuti di applausi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Maggio 2012)

Chiarissimo riassunto del "danielemma"!

[video=youtube;tWxDQ73LbG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWxDQ73LbG8[/video]


----------



## tesla (21 Maggio 2012)

certo, letta così la sua psicologa sembra un fenomeno della categoria ma bisogna comprendere il suo stato di prostrazione. ma soprattutto quello che una persona vuole estrapolare da un discorso che magari parte da tutt'altro ragionamento. nel caso di daniele se lei citasse la parola "lanciafiamme" del tutto casualmente, lui sentirebbe solo quella e ci verrebbe a dire che gli ha consigliato di usarlo contro LA serena.


----------



## Daniele (21 Maggio 2012)

Sono 15 anni che cerca di entrare nella mia testa quella psicologa, adesso si è accorta che non può aiutarmi se non la lascio passare, ma non è nella mia volontà farlo, visto che non so come si possa fare. 
Posso solo dire che mai nessuno mi ha mai chiesto scusa, mai nessuno e se anche fossi stato opportunista con la mia ex, il mio andare da lei a Roma senza stare più con lei dimostra ampiamente il contrario, visto che non avevo nulla da guadagnare, ma solo una tristezza infinita per una persona che comunque sia avevo voluto bene e sapevo aver bisogno in quel momento di un sostegno, sostegno che diedi anche alla ex prima di lei quando già stavo con la puttanaccia. 
E ricordo che la ex prima di lei, aveva tradito, quindi non centra un cavolo il tradimento in sè, ma il fatto che nella mia vita ho davvero subito troppo, più di tanta gente qui dentro, infinitamente di più, perchè subire una vicenda violentissima da bambini è qualcosa che ti segna per sempre e non ti da la capacità di superare i tuuoi fantasmi se non impari a interfacciarti a loro. Io so cosa fare per sentirmi come prima, so che dovrei sfidare lei dialetticamente e di persona, ma so anche che per via di quello che ho subito in quella città, io a Roma non ci posso più andare e la mia ragazza lo vide quando ci passammo, inziai a perdere il controllo di me un poco alla volta.
Io devo essere calmo, io devo poter sostenere un dialogo in cui forzatamente si vorrà darmi contro, e dovrò gestirlo per dimostrare senza nessun dubbio che chi ha torto è chi ha combinato il casino.
Ma così non sarà, non avrò mai questa mia unica rivincita che mi serviva, che da altri non ho potuto avere, perchè tutti i miei nemici sono felicemente morti suicidi.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

Dopo 15 anni sinceramente ti consiglio di provare a cambiare psicologa/o. Informati su qualcuno bravo e magari prova a cambiare orientamento.


----------



## ETet (21 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono 15 anni che cerca di entrare nella mia testa quella psicologa, adesso si è accorta che non può aiutarmi se non la lascio passare, ma non è nella mia volontà farlo, visto che non so come si possa fare.
> Posso solo dire che mai nessuno mi ha mai chiesto scusa, mai nessuno e se anche fossi stato opportunista con la mia ex, il mio andare da lei a Roma senza stare più con lei dimostra ampiamente il contrario, visto che non avevo nulla da guadagnare, ma solo una tristezza infinita per una persona che comunque sia avevo voluto bene e sapevo aver bisogno in quel momento di un sostegno, sostegno che diedi anche alla ex prima di lei quando già stavo con la puttanaccia.
> E ricordo che la ex prima di lei, aveva tradito, quindi non centra un cavolo il tradimento in sè, ma il fatto che nella mia vita ho davvero subito troppo, più di tanta gente qui dentro, infinitamente di più, perchè subire una vicenda violentissima da bambini è qualcosa che ti segna per sempre e non ti da la capacità di superare i tuuoi fantasmi se non impari a interfacciarti a loro. Io so cosa fare per sentirmi come prima, so che dovrei sfidare lei dialetticamente e di persona, ma so anche che per via di quello che ho subito in quella città, io a Roma non ci posso più andare e la mia ragazza lo vide quando ci passammo, inziai a perdere il controllo di me un poco alla volta.
> Io devo essere calmo, io devo poter sostenere un dialogo in cui forzatamente si vorrà darmi contro, e dovrò gestirlo per dimostrare senza nessun dubbio che chi ha torto è chi ha combinato il casino.
> Ma così non sarà, non avrò mai questa mia unica rivincita che mi serviva, che da altri non ho potuto avere, perchè tutti i miei nemici sono felicemente morti suicidi.


ciao Daniele, son di fretta e non ho potuto leggere i tuoi vari post, ma mi basta aver letto che da bimbo hai subito una vicenda violentissima, posso capirti. 
I traumi infantili ti segnano per sempre,non so quale sia stato il tuo ma ad esempio io ho subito una violenza a 8 anni e sono diventata donna a 30. E tutt'ora quando attraverso momenti buiii e tristi, rivivo quel film, seppur avendo seguito diverse terapie pscicologiche/farmacologiche negli anni,  non riesco ancora a liberarmi del fantasma, vive dentro di me.
I pedofili sono degli assassini, purtroppo spesso impuniti e poi l'unica cosa che  mi dissero i miei fu: "ti passerà dimenticherai" era il 1978. 
Perdonami se mi sono dilungata....ciao


----------



## Missix (22 Maggio 2012)

*Capolinea*

Ok, siamo a pagina 36. Ora ti becchi il poema e poi decidi tu:

Se i tuoi problemi sono per la maggior parte causati dai tuoi traumi infantili alzo le mani, senza dubbio devi fare un percorso con uno psicologo (con uno che non ha crisi personali possibilmente), ricorda che non si dimentica niente, ma si imparare ad affrontare quello che è successo in altra maniera.

Non ti posso sentire invece quando dici che i tuoi problemi vengono da una storia d’amore finita male 4 anni fa, e cerco, come tutti, di farti arrivare anche con la logica a capire che QUESTO SE VUOI puoi superarlo. Sei andato a Roma per starle vicino per un funerale, hai SCELTO di andare. Punto. Stare a pretendere un grazie, o delle sentite scuse, o una reazione diversa, è sempre opportunismo, nel senso che non si fa qualcosa per gli altri solo e se c’è un tornaconto. Se si agisce in questo modo, perlomeno togliamo tutti i fronzoli dal bel gesto del favore, se il favore richiede qualcosa in cambio. Capisci? La stima in te stesso la ritrovi quando apprezzerai gli sforzi che hai fatto tu per lei,  indipendentemente da quello che ti è tornato indietro (non smetterò mai di ripeterlo). E solo allora potrai non sembrare opportunista anche tu.

Parlare con lei oggi per dirle cosa? Mi hai rovinato la vita blablabla? Te lo dico io come finisce senza che vai a Roma, ti manda a fanculo, ti dice fatti una vita, e se ne va convinta più di prima di aver preso la decisione migliore per lei. Dopo 4 anni Daniè…ma pensi davvero che lei possa/voglia ascoltarti? Provare pena per te?Compassione? Ma anche no, è altrettanto probabile che non gliene freghi un emerita minchia di come ti sei rovinato la vita da solo.

Se mischi tutto cadi in depressione per il semplice fatto che il cervello non può elaborare tutto insieme. Devi dividere. Tuo papà è una cosa totalmente diversa e distinta dalla storia d’amore con l’ex. Se avessi letto più volte che il tuo dolore era per un padre che non c’è più ti avrei capito, ma questa ex salta fuori molte più volte dalle tue parole, non dire di no.

Questa volta non te lo consiglio, te lo chiedo come favore (anche perché hai incastrato anche me nella cantilena visto che mi sembra di ripetere le stesse cose), rileggiti tutto quello che è stato scritto in queste 36 pagine, soprattutto le tue parole. Scoprirai quante volte hai detto LEI DOVEVA. Questo devi superare. Salta il passato e vivi nella realtà del LEI NON HA FATTO ed accettalo come facciamo tutti ogni giorno. Sei senza lavoro, senza psicologa, che ti costa? Prendila come una sorta di autoanalisi. 

Ancora una cosa, visto che ripeti sempre che tu hai sofferto più di tutti, io ci credo, ma vorrei farti capire che non è una giustificazione per non uscirne, che il dolore non dipende tanto da quello che ci accade nella vita ma da chi siamo e come riusciamo ad affrontare le situazioni, vuoi due esempi (a parte le testimonianze scritte qui di persone che hanno subito traumi ma ne sono uscite con le proprie forze come Bubu o l’intervento qui sopra)? Forse te li ho già fatti. Marilyn Monroe e Stephen Hawking. Scoprila tu la differenza tra questi due personaggi, di Stephen Hawking se lo cerchi c’è un bellissimo documentario sulla sua vita. 

Mi piacerebbe tantissimo, ma forse chiedo troppo, che il tuo prossimo intervento sia il frutto di un’attenta lettura di queste pagine con un briciolo di autocritica, basta parlare di lei, parliamo di quello che hai scritto e cosa ne pensi tu. 

Sono quasi arrivata al capolinea, se vorrai rileggerti bene, altrimenti se leggo ancora quello che l'ex doveva fare, lascio, e non per stanchezza, non mi costa nulla scrivere, ma ripetere le stesse cose è da stupidi. Mi confronto con stronzi, pazzi, bastardi e non ho alcun problema a farlo, ma con gli stupidi non c'è confronto. Lo sai solo tu se lo sei o meno, io, per non sentirmi stupida, so che non risponderò più a cose già dette.


Di nuovo buona fortuna


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Ok, siamo a pagina 36. Ora ti becchi il poema e poi decidi tu:
> 
> Se i tuoi problemi sono per la maggior parte causati dai tuoi traumi infantili alzo le mani, senza dubbio devi fare un percorso con uno psicologo (con uno che non ha crisi personali possibilmente), ricorda che non si dimentica niente, ma si imparare ad affrontare quello che è successo in altra maniera.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola ma sono convinta che a lui tutto questo discorso scivola addosso.


----------



## Missix (22 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ogni singola parola ma sono convinta che a lui tutto questo discorso scivola addosso.


Dopo 36 pagine lo penso anche io e capisco sempre di più che il problema non è che non può, ma che non vuole. Ho chiesto solo un favore, di rileggersi tutto, spero che lo faccia anche se non mi deve nulla.


----------



## bubu (23 Maggio 2012)

*stamane ascoltando questa canzone...*

ho pensato a te Daniele:

Deus, ses in s’aera?
Deus fattu a bisera
Cras a mandzanu bo’ lasso sa vida e micch’ando
Cras a mandzanu su mundu affanculu che mando

Deus, bessi dae domo
Fachemi morrere como
Chi morza biende
Sos anzoneddos brinchende

Balla chi commo benit carrasecare
A nos iscutulare sa vida
Tando tue podes fintzas irmenticare
Tottu s’affannu mannu ‘e sa chida
E su coro no, no s’ispantada
E sa morte no, no chi no b’intrada
E sa notte fraga’ ‘e bentu de beranu
Ses cuntentu?

Deus, a mala ‘odza
Soe solu che foza
Chito su entu a mandzanu at a benner cantende
Amus a facher muttetos in paris riende
Deus bessi dae domo
Fachemi morrere como
Chi morza biende
Sos anzoneddos brinchende


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ho pensato a te Daniele:
> 
> Deus, ses in s’aera?
> Deus fattu a bisera
> ...


chissà se Daniele conosce il sardo... è sardo, no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ho pensato a te Daniele:
> 
> Deus, ses in s’aera?
> Deus fattu a bisera
> ...


Puddu?


----------



## bubu (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chissà se Daniele conosce il sardo... è sardo, no?


ebbene si:mrgreen:


----------



## bubu (23 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Puddu?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Capito mi hai? Nel 1987 ho avuto una bellissima storia con una di calagonone...ci conoscemmo nel pullman che portava  il coro e orchestra dell'università di Bologna in Olanda...due sere dopo era ammmoooreeeee...poi mitica quella volta che io e lei fuggimmo da un concerto a udine...il direttore tacca la musica e il continuista non sta al cembalo...ed eravamo a jesolo a farci la doccia...poi dormimmo in auto...ah cosa non ero da giovine!!!!


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2012)

Ci ho provato per l'ultima volta, il dolore di avere a che fare con una psicologa mi pervade, sinceramente se la medicina è così dolorosa aspetto la morte, tanto ormai non c'è più nulla da fare, solo da aspettare quando mi arriverà la prossima crisi e sperare di riuscire ad avere ancora quel BMW per le mani...sbagliare una curva ed andare in un fosso, quella è una morte perfetta.


----------



## Worldlove (23 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci ho provato per l'ultima volta, il dolore di avere a che fare con una psicologa mi pervade, sinceramente se la medicina è così dolorosa aspetto la morte, tanto ormai non c'è più nulla da fare, solo da aspettare quando mi arriverà la prossima crisi e sperare di riuscire ad avere ancora quel BMW per le mani...sbagliare una curva ed andare in un fosso, quella è una morte perfetta.


Sono entrato nel forum per "parlare" con qualcun altro. E ho trovato disponibilità e aiuto, anche tuo.
Ora quasi non vorrei piú farlo. Ma mi sento di essere qui ancora.
La mia mente, dopo il dolore dei tradimenti e il tradimento del mio tentativo di perdono e di ricominciare, é un po' meno occupata dal dolore.
Penso ogni momento ad un'altra donna che ho incontrato, ai suoi capelli biondi, ai suoi occhi verdi, al suo sorriso, alla sua sincerità, ai suoi valori.
Penso a come reincontrarla.
Chi se ne frega dei tradimenti (se non che c'é da smazzarsi i casini della separazione).

Tu, mi sembra di ricordare, una donna l'hai già. Stai con lei, parla con lei, fatti aiutare, da lei e da tutti quelli che vuoi. Continua a tendere una mano a qualcuno. E se non é una stronza di psicologa, va bene uguale (non sono dio, con la d minuscola).
Vali di piú di chi ti ha ferito. Lo sai.


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Vali di piú di chi ti ha ferito. Lo sai.


Io vorrei solo da lei questa amissione, cavoli e non me l'ha mai data, anzi ha fatto il contrario. Mi ha chiamato presuntuoso di merda, stronzo infinito, perchè l'ho chiamata puttana quale essa è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io vorrei solo da lei questa amissione, cavoli e non me l'ha mai data, anzi ha fatto il contrario. Mi ha chiamato presuntuoso di merda, stronzo infinito, perchè l'ho chiamata puttana quale essa è.


Scusa Daniele... ma se te lo dico IO che vali di più, sarà ben più credibile che se te lo dicesse la ... ehm... peripatetica, no?
Allora, tu vali di più. punto. poi se vuoi venire qui a urlare e sfogarti, bene, se vuoi venire a stirare da me meglio, ma non dire più eresie. BON? Mi sono spiegata a 'sto giro? e non farmelo ripetere. Baci.


----------



## Worldlove (24 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io vorrei solo da lei questa amissione, cavoli e non me l'ha mai data, anzi ha fatto il contrario. Mi ha chiamato presuntuoso di merda, stronzo infinito, perchè l'ho chiamata puttana quale essa è.


No. No. No e poi no.
Non voglio che tu voglia piú niente da lei. La tua mente deve essere slegata da lei.
Non devi voler niente da quella decerebrata.
Il suo pensiero é il nulla.
Lei é nulla.
Non conta niente per te.
E, peggio, il suo comportamento l'ha già condannata.
Perché non conterrà nulla mai.
Nulla per nessun altro.
Tu hai già vinto.
E lei hai perso. Per sempre.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2012)

La realtà è che...

ho sofferto da cani quel funerale condito con uesta ingiustizia
era evidente un ateggiamento mio differente, diverso da quella che era la mia norma
avevo bisogno di umana comprensione
lavevo la necessità di mantenere comunque belli i ricordi che di lei avevo, visto che erano stai gli unici belli.
mi sarebbe stato un vero dispiacere da parte sua e non delle scuse senza alcun sentimento, cazzo una lacrima, no?

lei si è perdonata alla grande, lei si è detta che in fondo non ha fatto poi troppo, che in fondo sono stato io a prenderla male, ma nulla cambia il fatto che sapeva che io l'avrei presa male così, che per me sarebbe stato invivibile e che sarebbe stata la seconda volta, che le balle che mi ero raccontato al prima volta non sarebbero funzionato.

Bastava solo dell'umanità e purtroppo per pigrizia sua adesso sono costretto alla depressione, la quale andrebbe via solo dopo la liberazione di quella rabbia che mi pervade. Io non dovevo provare altra rabbia, non la dovevo provare, perchè essendo una buona persona, quella mi avvelena.

Purtroppo il passato è il passato, lei non ne vuole sapere delle sue responsabilità in questo disastro (responsabilità che esistono quando sai le conseguenze delle tue azioni e lei le conosceva prima di farle), ho soltanto pagato io il suo errore, lei solo una scusa al telefono che dovrebbe bastare, io psicoterapia per anni e un dolore incredbile dentro, cazzi di Daniele che non conta un cazzo.

Purtroppo sono depresso, non credo negli psicologi di mio vista la mia esperienza, mi sento preso per il culo da essi e comunque sia la mia mente crea labirinti che non rendono possibile capirmi, in pubblico metto uan maschera che no è me, è totalmente diversa da me, io sono sempre spaventato, sono dentro me stesso, non mi frega di interagire con nessuno e sto bene nella mia slitudine, ma so che non posso vivere così!

Amo la mia donna? Non lo so più dire cosa sia amore, di certo sto bene con lei, ma l'amore non è più dentro di me da alcuni anni, sommerso dal solore.


----------



## Worldlove (30 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> lei si è perdonata alla grande, lei si è detta che in fondo non ha fatto poi troppo, che in fondo sono stato io a prenderla male, ma nulla cambia il fatto che sapeva che io l'avrei presa male così, che per me sarebbe stato invivibile e che sarebbe stata la seconda volta, che le balle che mi ero raccontato al prima volta non sarebbero funzionato.


Guarda in avanti. Non guardare indietro.
Lei non puó capire quello che ti ha fatto.
Chi tradisce ha già fatto la scelta di distaccarsi e, se c'era un dolore nel distacco da te, l'ha già metabolizzato molto prima di tradirti. Quindi ora non ricorda piú nulla del dolore del distacco.
Sei tu che sei rimasto con il dolore.
Per superare il distacco devi provare rabbia: e qui mi sembra ci siamo.
Ma prova anche a pensare ai bei momenti passati insieme prima del tradimento; tu hai dato qualcosa a lei, lei ha dato qualcosa a te (prima del tradimento). Ecco, questo é quello che vi é rimasto.
E siete entrambi qualcosa in piú di prima. Se non altro conoscete un po' di piú l'animo umano.
E questo ti servirà.
Parla ancora, quando vuoi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> La realtà è che...
> 
> ho sofferto da cani quel funerale condito con uesta ingiustizia
> era evidente un ateggiamento mio differente, diverso da quella che era la mia norma
> ...


Daniele, stai facendo passi avanti. Non scherzo. Forza, continua.


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele, stai facendo passi avanti. Non scherzo. Forza, continua.


I passi avanti che faccio mi portano solo davanti ad una orribile consapevolezza, che io non sono più capace di vivere, che vivo sul filo del rasoio, basta poco e finirò malissimo e visto che la vita va sempre per il peggio ormai ho la certezza di tutto.
A me non serve parlarne, non mi serve, perchè intanto sono così blindato dentro di me, perchè è successo quello che credevo, mi sono chiuso al mondo e non posso più uscirne da questa orribile prigione che sono io stesso. Purtroppo l'ho già fatto in passato, ma so anche di non avere più quelle forze che un tempo avevo.

So che non sarò più felice in vita mia, potrò forse vivere un poco, ma ditemi, che vita è quella di una persona che non gioirà mai più? Non ho gioito per la mia laurea, per cosa cavolo dovrei gioire ormai.

E' questo che lei mi ha tolto, questa cosa che dovrebbe essere un diritto di ogni essere umano, la possibilità di gioire, il dolore è stato così forte ed acuto e protratto nel tempo che mi sono decisamente rotto dentro di me.

Non so più cosa fare, se non fare una vita estrema per farmi passare il tempo, ma per farlo dovrei darmi alla malavita, ma è anche vero che la malavita è tale per il fatto che lo stato decide che sia tale ed io onestamente considero lo stato ed i suoi uomini dei grandi coglioni.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2012)

Lei non ti ha tolto nulla. Stai facenfo tutto da solo. Ma tanto le mie saranno ancora una volta parole al vento


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> I passi avanti che faccio mi portano solo davanti ad una orribile consapevolezza, che io non sono più capace di vivere, che vivo sul filo del rasoio, basta poco e finirò malissimo e visto che la vita va sempre per il peggio ormai ho la certezza di tutto.
> A me non serve parlarne, non mi serve, perchè intanto sono così blindato dentro di me, perchè è successo quello che credevo, mi sono chiuso al mondo e non posso più uscirne da questa orribile prigione che sono io stesso. Purtroppo l'ho già fatto in passato, ma so anche di non avere più quelle forze che un tempo avevo.
> 
> So che non sarò più felice in vita mia, potrò forse vivere un poco, ma ditemi, che vita è quella di una persona che non gioirà mai più? Non ho gioito per la mia laurea, per cosa cavolo dovrei gioire ormai.
> ...


Essere consapevoli è già qualcosa e non sei blindato, stai parlando con me adesso, no? Non ci vediamo in faccia in questo momento ma di cosucce ne sappiamo l'uno dell'altro, no? La possibilità di gioire non te l'ha tolta lei... te la sta togliendo la tua paura di soffrire ancora. MOCLA con la vita estrema, piglia la bici, fatti un giro al castello e dimmi se ci sono danni. Le gobbe si sono spaventate?


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> I passi avanti che faccio mi portano solo davanti ad una orribile consapevolezza, che io non sono più capace di vivere, che vivo sul filo del rasoio, basta poco e finirò malissimo e visto che la vita va sempre per il peggio ormai ho la certezza di tutto.
> A me non serve parlarne, non mi serve, perchè intanto sono così blindato dentro di me, perchè è successo quello che credevo, mi sono chiuso al mondo e non posso più uscirne da questa orribile prigione che sono io stesso. Purtroppo l'ho già fatto in passato, ma so anche di non avere più quelle forze che un tempo avevo.
> 
> So che non sarò più felice in vita mia, potrò forse vivere un poco, ma ditemi, che vita è quella di una persona che non gioirà mai più? Non ho gioito per la mia laurea, per cosa cavolo dovrei gioire ormai.
> ...


ma vai a dormire....quando poi alla prima occasione esce fuori il ragazzo di sani principi che pensa subito a dare una mano al prossimo.
e questo ti aiuta a gioire, devi solo lasciarti andare


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> I passi avanti che faccio mi portano solo davanti ad una orribile consapevolezza, che io non sono più capace di vivere, che vivo sul filo del rasoio, basta poco e finirò malissimo e visto che la vita va sempre per il peggio ormai ho la certezza di tutto.
> A me non serve parlarne, non mi serve, perchè intanto sono così blindato dentro di me, perchè è successo quello che credevo, mi sono chiuso al mondo e non posso più uscirne da questa orribile prigione che sono io stesso. Purtroppo l'ho già fatto in passato, ma so anche di non avere più quelle forze che un tempo avevo.
> 
> So che non sarò più felice in vita mia, potrò forse vivere un poco, ma ditemi, che vita è quella di una persona che non gioirà mai più? Non ho gioito per la mia laurea, per cosa cavolo dovrei gioire ormai.
> ...


Ciao Daniele,ho due amici in chemio,e di uno la colf che condividiamo dice con mia moglie..e'incredibile,io lavoro e lui non fa'altro che scherzare con la moglie e il figlio....pensa che volonta'Daniele..non dice ''mi butto dalla finestra''...sono stati da noi a cena,abbiamo fatto tardissimo,come quando ''stava bene''.
Tu devi fare lo stesso...anche perche'il ''problema''e'alquanto diverso..fregatene Daniele..fuori le palle..


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> I passi avanti che faccio mi portano solo davanti ad una orribile consapevolezza, che io non sono più capace di vivere, che vivo sul filo del rasoio, basta poco e finirò malissimo e visto che la vita va sempre per il peggio ormai ho la certezza di tutto.
> A me non serve parlarne, non mi serve, perchè intanto sono così blindato dentro di me, perchè è successo quello che credevo, mi sono chiuso al mondo e non posso più uscirne da questa orribile prigione che sono io stesso. Purtroppo l'ho già fatto in passato, ma so anche di non avere più quelle forze che un tempo avevo.
> 
> So che non sarò più felice in vita mia, potrò forse vivere un poco, ma ditemi, che vita è quella di una persona che non gioirà mai più? Non ho gioito per la mia laurea, per cosa cavolo dovrei gioire ormai.
> ...


Ma perchè per straviare la mente non vai a Cento e compagnia bella dove da giorni ci stanno già gli alpini vicentini no?
Volontariato: sei sano, giovane, forte...
Ti assicuro che se impieghi tutto il tempo libero a spalar macerie...ti sfoghi e i brutti pensieri vanno via...
Fa come faccio io no?
Quando mi manca figa e non so come fare...vado a spaccare legna no?
Dai casso è giugno!
Minchia in pugno!

Vita estrema?
Vai a controllare edifici pericolanti no?


----------



## Daniele (2 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei non ti ha tolto nulla. Stai facenfo tutto da solo. Ma tanto le mie saranno ancora una volta parole al vento


  Farfalla, lei mi ha tolto qualcosa invece ed era la mia serenità che dopo la vicende che mi erano capitate era stata una conquista non da poco. Lei mi ha fatto sentire una merda e nel momento in cui la mia autostima lei stessa ci ha messo il carico da 100 dicendo cose orribili. Una cosa è vera del tradimento, per tutti i tradimenti, che l'autostima in quel momento crolla e in quel momento se si infierisce può succedere un danno collaterale infinito. Perchè mi ha tolto la serenità? Provate a pensare, funerale con profonda ingiustizia, torniamo indietro di 23 anni e penso al funerale di mio padre che è stato ammazzato. Senza volerlo da quella notte ho sognato almeno una ventina di volte quella vicenda che non posso cancellare e fidatevi, 20 volte rivivere una situazione traumatica segna dentro come non mai. Perchè è stata lei a togliermi tutto? Perchè ad una persona shockata non si usa violenza, mai, si cerca in quel momento di far rinvenire le parti migliori del carattere e non ci si pone mai in contrasto. Lei mi ha tradito sapendo che non avrei retto, mi ha chiamato per la morte del nonno senza coprire le sue tracce, poi dopo finito il servizio che ho fornito sono diventato scomodo e pronto per essere dimenticato...diciamocelo, se un poco di bene ci fosse mai stato almeno una lacrimuccia l'avrebbe versata per quello che mi ha fatto.


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2012)

Macchina nuova, Iphone da 700 eurozzi sotto il culo mentre le sue azioni hanno portato ad una famiglia ad avere dei debiti.
Serena, ma vai a farti dare in culo da un superdotato che soffre di priapismo, va che te lo meriti tu e quello stronzo sodomita di tuo nonno morto, sperando che possa morire altre 100 o 1000 volte dentro il tuo animo, merdaccia di donna.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

Serena era tua ragazza ?


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2012)

Era quella che 4 anni fa mi tradì, pur sapendo che ero già stato tradito dalla precedente e che avevo vissuto altri tradimenti di diverso calibro, pur sempre molto dolorosi. Lei fece questo, poi fottendosene di nascondere le prove dopo avermi lasciato mi ha chiesto una mano per la morte di quello stronzone di suo nonno al quale lei che è una vacca era molto attaccata. Io che ero abbastanza umano diedi questa mano e scoprì il fattaccio.
Da allora nonostante che lei conosca le sue responsabilità io sono caduto in uan depressione terribile che è stata una voragine per mia madre e per me e sta mettendo dentro anche la mia compagna per via dei debiti che mi porto sul groppone, debiti fatti per farmi vivere, cure costose del cazzo, come quei rotti in culo di psicologi che non servono ad un cazzo.


----------



## makapaka (3 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Macchina nuova, Iphone da 700 eurozzi sotto il culo mentre le sue azioni hanno portato ad una famiglia ad avere dei debiti.
> Serena, ma vai a farti dare in culo da un superdotato che soffre di priapismo, va che te lo meriti tu e quello stronzo sodomita di tuo nonno morto, sperando che possa morire altre 100 o 1000 volte dentro il tuo animo, merdaccia di donna.


Daniele perdonami non ti conosco ma hai mai pensato di andare a fare una chiacchierata con uno psicologo o ad un Centro Famiglia ? Forse ti possono dare una mano a ritrovare la tua serenità...un minimo di equilibrio


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> SOno solo dei cialtroni, io non ho bisogno di parlare, ho bisogno di umiliare quella stronzona che 1 anno e mezzo fa mi raccontò ancora balle, di come non poteva aiutarmi perchè non aveva soldi...ma la macchina nuova e l'Iphone da ebete se li è presi. Poverina, doveva pur tirarsi via una soddisfazione!!!
> Ppompinara di una Serena del cazzo, spero che tu possa morire di un tumore di quelli pesanti.


Scusami ma a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> SOno solo dei cialtroni, io non ho bisogno di parlare, ho bisogno di umiliare quella stronzona che 1 anno e mezzo fa mi raccontò ancora balle, di come non poteva aiutarmi perchè non aveva soldi...ma la macchina nuova e l'Iphone da ebete se li è presi. Poverina, doveva pur tirarsi via una soddisfazione!!!
> Ppompinara di una Serena del cazzo, spero che tu possa morire di un tumore di quelli pesanti.


vedo che le domeniche non sono tuo forte. troppo tempo per pensare nella direzione sbagliata.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami ma a tutto c'è un limite.


Quoto. Non si puó leggere


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2012)

è una bestemmia , daniele per favore.


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> vedo che le domeniche non sono tuo forte. troppo tempo per pensare nella direzione sbagliata.


Acuta osservazione. I giorni festivi sono pessimi per chi è depresso e soffre.

Daniele, perchè non ti organizzi meglio i weekend? Vai in giro con amici, fai del volontariato... immagino che la situazione pesante dovuta al terremoto non aiuti... però gestire il tempo 'vuoto' credo sia importante per una persona in sofferenza come te.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

.-


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

-


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Acuta osservazione. I giorni festivi sono pessimi per chi è depresso e soffre.
> 
> Daniele, perchè non ti organizzi meglio i weekend? Vai in giro con amici, fai del volontariato... immagino che la situazione pesante dovuta al terremoto non aiuti... però gestire il tempo 'vuoto' credo sia importante per una persona in sofferenza come te.


Ma infatti eh?
Potrebbe dare una mano...no?
Giovane, forte, ingegnere...
Gli avevo detto che se andava a spalar macerie...poteva concentrarsi su altro...
Poi e la ragazza?
Ma la domenica non la passa con la ragazza?


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Era quella che 4 anni fa mi tradì, pur sapendo che ero già stato tradito dalla precedente e che avevo vissuto altri tradimenti di diverso calibro, pur sempre molto dolorosi. Lei fece questo, poi fottendosene di nascondere le prove dopo avermi lasciato mi ha chiesto una mano per la morte di quello stronzone di suo nonno al quale lei che è una vacca era molto attaccata. Io che ero abbastanza umano diedi questa mano e scoprì il fattaccio.
> Da allora nonostante che lei conosca le sue responsabilità io sono caduto in uan depressione terribile che è stata una voragine per mia madre e per me e sta mettendo dentro anche la mia compagna per via dei debiti che mi porto sul groppone, debiti fatti per farmi vivere, cure costose del cazzo, come quei rotti in culo di psicologi che non servono ad un cazzo.



Daniele,ma una cura farmacologica la stai assumendo? tu stai molto male. e non è tanto importante per cio' che scrivi qua, ma per come immagino tu non viva al di fuori di qua. li prendi? non hanno alcun effetto?

non vi è nulla di che vergognarsi sai...quando piu dolori si assommano il cervello va in tilt, si zafloppa, anche a me è accaduto.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Era quella che 4 anni fa mi tradì, pur sapendo che ero già stato tradito dalla precedente e che avevo vissuto altri tradimenti di diverso calibro, pur sempre molto dolorosi. Lei fece questo, poi fottendosene di nascondere le prove dopo avermi lasciato mi ha chiesto una mano per la morte di quello stronzone di suo nonno al quale lei che è una vacca era molto attaccata. Io che ero abbastanza umano diedi questa mano e scoprì il fattaccio.
> Da allora nonostante che lei conosca le sue responsabilità io sono caduto in uan depressione terribile che è stata una voragine per mia madre e per me e sta mettendo dentro anche la mia compagna per via dei debiti che mi porto sul groppone, debiti fatti per farmi vivere, cure costose del cazzo, come quei rotti in culo di psicologi che non servono ad un cazzo.



hai mai provato con le canne????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> hai mai provato con le canne????


sicuramente no ... altrimenti avrebbe una filosofia di vita diversa e domenica andrebbe ad ascoltare il canto degli uccelli e magari fischettiare per conto suo


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sicuramente no ... altrimenti avrebbe una filosofia di vita diversa e domenica andrebbe ad ascoltare il canto degli uccelli e magari fischettiare per conto suo


[video=youtube;A-Wgojs7bwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-Wgojs7bwI[/video]


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2012)

Lo ripeto, auguro a Serena di morire al più presto di un tumore al cervello per giunta, almeno quell'organo avrebbe avuto qualche utilità in quella parassita del cazzo.


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo ripeto, auguro a Serena di morire al più presto di un tumore al cervello per giunta, almeno quell'organo avrebbe avuto qualche utilità in quella parassita del cazzo.


Se fossi riuscito  suicidarmi, pensateci, se fossi riuscito a suicidarmi io che ero innocente di quelle azioni di merda sarei morto, se non ci fosse stata mia madre. Mentre lei va in giro con il suo icoglione e la macchina di merda dicendo che è poverina, che ha subito tanto dalla vita, che in fin dei conti che cosa mi ha fatto di male? Solo mi ha messo in un incubo già vissuto che non riesco più a scongiurare.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo ripeto, auguro a Serena di morire al più presto di un tumore al cervello per giunta, almeno quell'organo avrebbe avuto qualche utilità in quella parassita del cazzo.


non ti puoi permettere di tirare fuori con facilità una malattia che strazia la vita di tanta gente, vergognati daniele e piantala!
stai esagerando , renditene conto.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2012)

*daniele*

Daniè questo no!Non permetterti di scrivere questo stronzate.....fatti un giro in qualche ospedale...i tumori proprio no!!!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Se fossi riuscito  suicidarmi*, pensateci, se fossi riuscito a suicidarmi io che ero innocente di quelle azioni di merda sarei morto, se non ci fosse stata mia madre. Mentre lei va in giro con il suo icoglione e la macchina di merda dicendo che è poverina, che ha subito tanto dalla vita, che in fin dei conti che cosa mi ha fatto di male? Solo mi ha messo in un incubo già vissuto che non riesco più a scongiurare.



Provato a fare un giro a piedi in tangenziale attraversandola nell'ora di punta????


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti puoi permettere di tirare fuori con facilità una malattia che strazia la vita di tanta gente, vergognati daniele e piantala!
> stai esagerando , renditene conto.





oscuro ha detto:


> Daniè questo no!Non permetterti di scrivere questo stronzate.....fatti un giro in qualche ospedale...i tumori proprio no!!!


quoto entrambi!
che schifo :bleah:


----------



## Flavia (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti puoi permettere di tirare fuori con facilità una malattia che strazia la vita di tanta gente, vergognati daniele e piantala!
> stai esagerando , renditene conto.


Minerva ha perfettamente ragione
Danile certe cose non si devono dire nemmeno per scherzo, perchè le malattie non sono una passeggiata ma eventi devastanti per chi le porta nella propria carne, e dolorose per le persone che le circondano


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Minerva ha perfettamente ragione
> Danile certe cose non si devono dire nemmeno per scherzo, perchè le malattie non sono una passeggiata ma eventi devastanti per chi le porta nella propria carne, e dolorose per le persone che le circondano


Appunto, per fare iun modo che quelle insulse persone che sono i suoi parenti che hanno sempre difeso quella merdaccia di persona soffrano anche essi dopo un bel tempo di diciamo 2 anni.
Di lei non mi importa un cazzo, solo morta dopo sofferenza mi andrebbe bene, visto che i miei nemici solitamente si suicidano, chissà se anche stavolta il fato non mi regalerà questa bella cosa.
Ripeto, io non scherzo delle malattie degli altri, sapendo cosa sono gli ho augurato quello, perchè è quello che merita una persona così del cazzo che fa del male e non chiede neppure scusa ed anzi accusa una persona per farla morire, non merita rispetto e ne pietà quella merdaccia.
Io non ho prospettive di vita, non ne ho più per via della malattia che ho, bastava solo poco per darmi queste rpospettive di vita, ma oltre  che del danno mi sono dovuto subire anche il peso della colpa, essere trattato io come il traditore, essere io trattato come il colpevole, non è accettabile e come dico, con la mia malattia state certi che non sarò solo io ad andarmene, farò in modo che lei possa farsi fuori con le proprie mani, come lei ha voluto facessi con le mie.


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2012)

Va bene, mi calmo, che muoia solo per un Fiat Bravo grigio metallizzato che la investe, porca miseria, perchè quando aveva 14 anni quell stronzo di guidatore non ha finito il suo lavoro???


----------



## Flavia (4 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Appunto, per fare iun modo che quelle insulse persone che sono i suoi parenti che hanno sempre difeso quella merdaccia di persona soffrano anche essi dopo un bel tempo di diciamo 2 anni.
> Di lei non mi importa un cazzo, solo morta dopo sofferenza mi andrebbe bene, visto che i miei nemici solitamente si suicidano, chissà se anche stavolta il fato non mi regalerà questa bella cosa.
> Ripeto, io non scherzo delle malattie degli altri, sapendo cosa sono gli ho augurato quello, perchè è quello che merita una persona così del cazzo che fa del male e non chiede neppure scusa ed anzi accusa una persona per farla morire, non merita rispetto e ne pietà quella merdaccia.
> Io non ho prospettive di vita, non ne ho più per via della malattia che ho, bastava solo poco per darmi queste rpospettive di vita, ma oltre  che del danno mi sono dovuto subire anche il peso della colpa, essere trattato io come il traditore, essere io trattato come il colpevole, non è accettabile e come dico, con la mia malattia state certi che non sarò solo io ad andarmene, farò in modo che lei possa farsi fuori con le proprie mani, come lei ha voluto facessi con le mie.


Daniele fa veramente male leggere quello che scrivi
ti ripeto ancora una volta, dedicati alla tua nuova ragazza, e al vostro rapporto
accantona tutto questo rancore, che non ti fa bene


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Daniele fa veramente male leggere quello che scrivi
> ti ripeto ancora una volta, dedicati alla tua nuova ragazza, e al vostro rapporto
> accantona tutto questo rancore, che non ti fa bene


Cazzo, come accantonare questo dolore che quando ero ancora sistemabile e calmo quella stronza coadiuvata da quella baldracca di sua madre hanno fatto in modo di farmi ancora più male? Come si vive con delle false speranze che leidopo tot mesi sarebbe venuta a chiedermi scusa ed io scemo a vivere sperando quello e poi quel Novembre...non se ne fa niente perchè...perchè si!!! Ma dai, almeno un minimo di correttezza e non farmi sperare quando stavo già male per farmi cadere ancora più in basso nel baratro.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cazzo, come accantonare questo dolore che quando ero ancora sistemabile e calmo quella stronza coadiuvata da quella baldracca di sua madre hanno fatto in modo di farmi ancora più male? Come si vive con delle false speranze che leidopo tot mesi sarebbe venuta a chiedermi scusa ed io scemo a vivere sperando quello e poi quel Novembre...non se ne fa niente perchè...perchè si!!! Ma dai, almeno un minimo di correttezza e non farmi sperare quando stavo già male per farmi cadere ancora più in basso nel baratro.


Sistema efficacissimo 
Apri gli occhi su chi in questo momento sta peggio di te...
Non voglio essere prosaico...
Ma tu non hai nessun merito per non essere in una tenda stanotte
E i tuoi vicini nessuna colpa per dover dormire in una tenda

Ma se tanto me da tanto

TU non hai le palle per andare da quella gente e dire
Avete bisogno di una mano?

E se vuoi veramente conoscere il dolore...
Va da loro e inizia a fare il tuo lamento sulle tue corna...

Rischi il linciaggio....
Prova...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sistema efficacissimo
> Apri gli occhi su chi in questo momento sta peggio di te...
> Non voglio essere prosaico...
> Ma tu non hai nessun merito per non essere in una tenda stanotte
> ...



Quoto.. Ma non posso approvare...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto.. Ma non posso approvare...


Pagherai per questo!

La tua è tracotanza.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Ma mi ha colpito da morire una cosa...
Stasera mi ha chiamato una signora del paese e mi ha detto, senti stiamo organizzando una raccolta di cose che servono per quelle persone, ci aiuti anche tu? Cose semplici e pratiche...Guarda...le donne...

Tramite colleghi che abitano e lavorano nelle zone terremotate sono venuta a conoscenza

delle esigenze che la popolazione richiede urgentemente.

La situazione è più grave di quanto pensassi e c'è bisogno principalmente di :







Vestiti per adulti e bambini

Scarpe

Saponette

Pannolini

Asciugamani

Lenzuola per letti singoli

Salviette umidificate

( assolutamente non contanti , se non avete nulla di quanto sopra che vi avanza

Potete acquistare pannolini)





Io sto cercando di racimolare un po' di questo materiale per inviarlo o portarlo direttamente.

Indicativamente pensavamo di fare un primo giro già la prossima settimana.


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sistema efficacissimo
> Apri gli occhi su chi in questo momento sta peggio di te...
> Non voglio essere prosaico...
> Ma tu non hai nessun merito per non essere in una tenda stanotte
> ...


Non è per le mie corna, non mi fotte un cazzo delle corna, è per la morte di Daniele che piango. Perchè in un momento di difficoltà creato da Serena lei non mi ha sorretto neppure un secondo, mi ha buttato a terra per poter godere della vita.
Non è il tradimento che mi fa male, ma il fatto che una parte di me è stata uccisa irrimediabilmente e lo so che andare in mezzo a certe cose non mi farebbe nulla, ho già fatto volontariato credendo che servisse, non serve a nulla!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è per le mie corna, non mi fotte un cazzo delle corna, è per la morte di Daniele che piango. Perchè in un momento di difficoltà creato da Serena lei non mi ha sorretto neppure un secondo, mi ha buttato a terra per poter godere della vita.
> Non è il tradimento che mi fa male, ma il fatto che una parte di me è stata uccisa irrimediabilmente e lo so che andare in mezzo a certe cose non mi farebbe nulla, ho già fatto volontariato credendo che servisse, non serve a nulla!


Sai cos'è un morto?
Quel porco cazzo di ingegnere che dopo aver studiato e faticato muore per una fottutissima scossa di terremoto finchè sta controllando un capannone...
VERGOGNATI sei un essere SENZA DIGNITA'.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai cos'è un morto?
> Quel porco cazzo di ingegnere che dopo aver studiato e faticato muore per una fottutissima scossa di terremoto finchè sta controllando un capannone...
> VERGOGNATI sei un essere SENZA DIGNITA'.


Un po forte il linguaggio ma quoto. Essere in wuelle zone evedere da vicino la vera sofferenza e definitsi morto è una mancanza di rispetto ben più grave di quella che ha subito


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un po forte il linguaggio ma quoto. Essere in wuelle zone evedere da vicino la vera sofferenza e definitsi morto è una mancanza di rispetto ben più grave di quella che ha subito


Ma questo e non me ne frega un cazzo...
E' la più becera schifosa retrograda volgare forma di egoismo umano...
Visto? Come fa?
Si sente in diritto e dovere di parlare dell'egoismo dei traditori...

Ma secondo me la peggiore forma di egoismo umana è quella di vedere sempre e solo i torti subiti il dolore ricevuto
ed essere totalmente incapaci di vedere i torti e il dolore che NOI infliggiamo ( anche inconsapevolmente) alle altre persone...

E la vita...
In ogni istante 
In ogni giorno

Ci fa incontrare persone messe peggio di noi
Ma ovviamente non abbiamo occhi e orecchie per loro...

Allora a sto punto dato che ciascuno di NOI sente nelle proprie carni solo il proprio dolore...
Miserabile chi non ha occhi e orecchi per quello altrui....

Dice bene il vangelo...
Un uomo passò 
ed ebbe 

COMPASSIONE...

Facile e comodo avere compassione sempre e solo per noi stessi...

E anzi rompere il cazzo ad ogni persona per farsi solo compatire e RUBARE in maniera indegna...un briciolo di affetto...

Altro che psicoterapia....
Un bastone pieno di chiodi giù per laschiena....

perchè porco cazzo....
Se io sono orfano di padre...

Avrò compassione e darò conforto a tutti quelli che sono cresciuti senza un padre...

E non passerò la vita con malanimo a rinfacciare agli altri di aver avuto un padre....

Che Daniele mi stia distante...
Perchè se lo incrocio...non so cosa gli faccio....


----------



## antisquallido (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo e non me ne frega un cazzo...
> E' la più becera schifosa retrograda volgare forma di egoismo umano...
> Visto? Come fa?
> Si sente in diritto e dovere di parlare dell'egoismo dei traditori...
> ...


Un ictus tuo non risolverà nulla. 
A proposito, uno che volesse spedir pannolini, biberon e materiale per bambini, dove dovrebbe farlo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Un ictus tuo non risolverà nulla.
> A proposito, uno che volesse spedir pannolini, biberon e materiale per bambini, dove dovrebbe farlo?


da me, grazie :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> da me, grazie :rotfl:


per me e' piu' divertente farli i bambini che crescerli...

ahahahahah


----------



## antisquallido (5 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> da me, grazie :rotfl:


Per i terremotati... Mi pareva che il conte avesse una via sicura per far si che le cose arrivassero. io di solito non mando mai nulla per nessuno perchè ho lavorato con due ong...


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Per i terremotati... Mi pareva che il conte avesse una via sicura per far si che le cose arrivassero. io di solito non mando mai nulla per nessuno perchè ho lavorato con due ong...


e quindi mo' te sei sistemato...

ahahahah


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Alcuni dei siti colpiti hanno dei siti o dei profili su Facebook. Prova a guardare lì...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Daniè*

Daniè..io sono consapevole che con te sono parole al vento...ci provo lo stesso!!Ho odiato per 15 anni una donna..e per 15 anni lei ha odiato me....avrei voluto vederla morta....lei lo stesso....odio allo stato puro,ogni giorno  una sfida in mezzo ad una strada,non avevo una gran voglia di vivere,mi sentivo solo al mondo,aveva ucciso i miei sogni,i miei stupidi sogni,siam arrivati a farci quasi di tutto pur di farci male....lei la sua vita...io la mia...ma guardandoci da lontano....sfidandoci da lontano.....!Nonostante tutto NON HO MAI PENSATO DI FARLA FINITA,ha cambiato la mia vita,NON DOVEVA DISTRUGGERLA,NON GLI HO MAI RICONOSCIUTO QUESTO POTERE!!!Son passati 21 anni.....da 8 anni la guerra è finita....SONO SALDAMENTE IN PIEDI...MI HA PIEGATO non MI HA SPEZZATO.....HO FATTO PACE CON LA VITA,HO FATTO PACE CON LEI,la cosa più bella sai qual'è?NON HA PIù POTERE DI FARMI NULLA.....PARLIAMO, RIDIAMO,HA DI FRONTE UN UOMO..che ha saputo ANDARE COMUNQUE AVANTI!!Daniè....riuscirai mai a capire...che così la stai dando vinta a lei?ALZATI E CAMMINA A TESTA ALTA e non PERMETTERE MAI A NESSUNO DI DIRTI CIò CHE SEI E CIò CHE NON SEI!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniè..io sono consapevole che con te sono parole al vento...ci provo lo stesso!!Ho odiato per 15 anni una donna..e per 15 anni lei ha odiato me....avrei voluto vederla morta....lei lo stesso....odio allo stato puro,ogni giorno una sfida in mezzo ad una strada,non avevo una gran voglia di vivere,mi sentivo solo al mondo,aveva ucciso i miei sogni,i miei stupidi sogni,siam arrivati a farci quasi di tutto pur di farci male....lei la sua vita...io la mia...ma guardandoci da lontano....sfidandoci da lontano.....!Nonostante tutto NON HO MAI PENSATO DI FARLA FINITA,ha cambiato la mia vita,NON DOVEVA DISTRUGGERLA,NON GLI HO MAI RICONOSCIUTO QUESTO POTERE!!!Son passati 21 anni.....da 8 anni la guerra è finita....SONO SALDAMENTE IN PIEDI...MI HA PIEGATO non MI HA SPEZZATO.....HO FATTO PACE CON LA VITA,HO FATTO PACE CON LEI,la cosa più bella sai qual'è?NON HA PIù POTERE DI FARMI NULLA.....PARLIAMO, RIDIAMO,HA DI FRONTE UN UOMO..che ha saputo ANDARE COMUNQUE AVANTI!!Daniè....riuscirai mai a capire...che così la stai dando vinta a lei?ALZATI E CAMMINA A TESTA ALTA e non PERMETTERE MAI A NESSUNO DI DIRTI CIò CHE SEI E CIò CHE NON SEI!!!!!!!


:up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

Guardate che la mia città è a pieno diritto dentro la situation terremotati, visto che abbiamo delle persone fuori di casa...povere persone che hanno perso la casa, poverine...aah, cavoli, è vero, anche io ho perso casa mia anni fa, ma nessuno mi ha dato neppure una pacca sulla spalla per consolarmi, in fondo che cosa volete che sia per Daniele dover perderre tutto?  Gli altri sono poverini per Daniele è dovere tirarsi giù le braghe e dare via anche il culo, no? Ma ho visto un paio di persone che sono sfollate, persone che hanno paura di perdere casa ed io cattivo come non mai ricorderò le parole che mi dissero quando io perdetti la mia.
Signori miei, le persone sono ipocrite e delle merde come non mai, la realtà è che quando una cosa brutta tocca tanti diventano tutti sensibili, ma quando tocca il singolo a nessuno fotte un cazzo, si chiama ipocrisia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Simò*

Simò....non serve a nulla..........!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò....non serve a nulla..........!!!


Lo so... e mi spiace....


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

Io ho avuto compassione di lei, cazzo, ebbi compassione di un dolore che lei viveva e l'ho fatto mio, quel suo dolore legato a quello che mi ha fatto mi ha ucciso e lei cosa ha avuto per me? Solo parole di accuse, solo il pensiero che intanto il tempo guarisce tutti i mali e quindi non posso stare male adesso, non può esistere che stia male adesso.
Peccato che io sto male qui ed ora, sto molto male e sto male per aver avuto compassione di una persona che non merita compassione, perchè chiedevo davvero poco per uscire da quella fossa in cui lei mi aveva spinto per sbaglio (diceva lei), ma quel poco non lo ha fatto, ha preferito girarsi e sommergermi di terra, per nascondere la vergogna come mi disse una persona che mi telefonò.
Si, lei vergonanosi di quello che ha fatto ha preferito non vedere la vergogna e dimenticarsi di tutto.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ho avuto compassione di lei, cazzo, ebbi compassione di un dolore che lei viveva e l'ho fatto mio, quel suo dolore legato a quello che mi ha fatto mi ha ucciso e lei cosa ha avuto per me? Solo parole di accuse, solo il pensiero che intanto il tempo guarisce tutti i mali e quindi non posso stare male adesso, non può esistere che stia male adesso.
> Peccato che io sto male qui ed ora, sto molto male e sto male per aver avuto compassione di una persona che non merita compassione, perchè chiedevo davvero poco per uscire da quella fossa in cui lei mi aveva spinto per sbaglio (diceva lei), ma quel poco non lo ha fatto, ha preferito girarsi e sommergermi di terra, per nascondere la vergogna come mi disse una persona che mi telefonò.
> Si, lei vergonanosi di quello che ha fatto ha preferito non vedere la vergogna e dimenticarsi di tutto.


hai mai provato il bungee jumping???

la scossa di adrenalina è tale da poter riportare in modalità ON anche il tuo cervello

o chissà, può anche capitare che la corda non regga...

...in ogni caso qualcosa di positivo la ottieni


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

Martedì 12 Giugno andrò in posta con una Ferrari, sia mai che possa andare a sbagliare qualcosa...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Danie*

Ma cosa ti aspetti dal genere umano daniele?eppure non sei uno stupido....basta accendere 5 minuti una tv!!!poi che tu sia stato bravo non significa che lo debbano essere gli altri con te.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Per i terremotati... Mi pareva che il conte avesse una via sicura per far si che le cose arrivassero. io di solito non mando mai nulla per nessuno perchè ho lavorato con due ong...


Ci sono vari centri di raccolta...scrivimi in mp per ste cose...


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti aspetti dal genere umano daniele?eppure non sei uno stupido....basta accendere 5 minuti una tv!!!poi che tu sia stato bravo non significa che lo debbano essere gli altri con te.....!!


Mi aspettavo un poco di rispetto per quello che ero, per quello che ho fatto e per quello che potevo tornare ad essere, mi aspettavo un minimo di rispetto dopo che quella puttanaccia non mi ha portato manco un minimo di rispetto e che lo ha preteso da me.
Manco quello ho avuto ed era l'unica cosa che volevo e che meritavo. non sai quanto male mi fa dopo aver subto tutto quello che mi ha fatto passare, essere considerato anche lo stronzo della situazione, quello è decisamente troppo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guardate che la mia città è a pieno diritto dentro la situation terremotati, visto che abbiamo delle persone fuori di casa...povere persone che hanno perso la casa, poverine...aah, cavoli, è vero, anche io ho perso casa mia anni fa, ma nessuno mi ha dato neppure una pacca sulla spalla per consolarmi, in fondo che cosa volete che sia per Daniele dover perderre tutto?  Gli altri sono poverini per Daniele è dovere tirarsi giù le braghe e dare via anche il culo, no? Ma ho visto un paio di persone che sono sfollate, persone che hanno paura di perdere casa ed io cattivo come non mai ricorderò le parole che mi dissero quando io perdetti la mia.
> Signori miei, le persone sono ipocrite e delle merde come non mai, la realtà è che quando una cosa brutta tocca tanti diventano tutti sensibili, ma quando tocca il singolo a nessuno fotte un cazzo, si chiama ipocrisia.


E sai cosa sei tu?
Un umano allevato in maniera mostruosa...

Tu sei stato cresciuto dalle zie così...

Ma poverino....poverino...lui è senza papà...

Ma poverino la morosa lo ha lasciato...

E resti solo un bambino viziato....incapace di accettare le comuni sconfitte della vita....

E ti sei perfettamente palesato in questo post...

Allora poppante...invece di frignare perchè nessuno ti dà più il ciuccio...vediamo di crescere un pochino...

RIPETO...per quelli come te...ci vogliono calci in culo...e dura gavetta...nonni cattivi da sopportar...ecc.ecc..ecc...

SCEMO...TU ti devi adeguare all'ambiente circostante e non ILLO a te...TESTON...

Poverino...Serena ti ha fatto la bua....poverinooooooo....

Un conto è perdere la casa in certi modi...

Un conto è perderla per un terremoto....no?

Poverinoooooooooooooooo....

Il mondo la ga su con ti....poverinooooooooo.....


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Daniè*

Si anche io mi aspettavo rispetto dopo tante promesse non mantenute....purtroppo io sono uno di parola...lei a quell'età non poteva esserlo e allora?daniele ENTRA NELL'ORDINE DI IDEE CHE IN QUESTA SOCIETà IL RISPETTO LO VOGLIONO TUTTI E NESSUNO è PRONTO A DARLO DAVANTI AI CAZZI PROPRI CHIARO NO?La PAROLA RISPETTO NON HA PIù VALORe basta leggere le porcate scritte qui dentro......!BISOGNA PRENDERNE ATTO DANIè....DURA PER ME DURA PER TE.....ma VUOI PERDERE LA PARTITA COSì????????


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo un poco di rispetto per quello che ero, per quello che ho fatto e per quello che potevo tornare ad essere, mi aspettavo un minimo di rispetto dopo che quella puttanaccia non mi ha portato manco un minimo di rispetto e che lo ha preteso da me.
> Manco quello ho avuto ed era l'unica cosa che volevo e che meritavo. non sai quanto male mi fa dopo aver subto tutto quello che mi ha fatto passare, essere considerato anche lo stronzo della situazione, quello è decisamente troppo.


Embè certo...
Ogni bambino fa na tragedia quando si rompe il giocattolino...
Poverino....anche mia figlia si sente poco rispettata da me...sai?
Poverina papino cattivo da sopportar...
Non le fa la ricarica....al cellulare....
Poverina....

Poverina....
Sua madre la sta legnando a nastro....perchè si ostina a non fare un casso in casa....ma poverina...

viene a piangere da papino crudele...che le regala il resto con gli interessi.....

BASTONAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
BATTERE EL CIODO FINCHE' EL FERRO l'é CALDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
BASTONAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


POVERINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Conte*

Conte...hai parole buone per tutti e sopratutto tutte....anche quando è difficile averne.....difficilissimo...poi con daniele tutta questa brutalità.......!Daniele sbaglia tante cose....ma il tuo cinismo mi sembra un tantinello troppo.....!é una persona in difficoltà....non come ste 4 mignotte che vngono quì dentro a piagnucolare dopo aver provato tutto il mercato ortifrutticolo....come mai sta disparità????


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè certo...
> Ogni bambino fa na tragedia quando si rompe il giocattolino...
> Poverino....anche mia figlia si sente poco rispettata da me...sai?
> Poverina papino cattivo da sopportar...
> ...



mi puoi lasciare fuori da queste stronzate per favore?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte...hai parole buone per tutti e sopratutto tutte....anche quando è difficile averne.....difficilissimo...poi con daniele tutta questa brutalità.......!Daniele sbaglia tante cose....ma il tuo cinismo mi sembra un tantinello troppo.....!é una persona in difficoltà....non come ste 4 mignotte che vngono quì dentro a piagnucolare dopo aver provato tutto il mercato ortifrutticolo....come mai sta disparità????


No...tu non capisci che il suo danno è stato crescere COMPATITO...
Ci vorrebbe per lui...la naja...un anno di naja...ma di quella che dico io...

Sai no le burbe che imparano a non sporcare i cessi quel giorno che scoprono la SOMMA DISGRAZIA...che anche a loro capita di venir messi piantoni ai cessi eh?

Non se lo aspettavano no?
Vedevano che ogni giorno c'era un pianton diverso ai cessi....

Ma quando capita a loro...ci rimangono male....eh?

Capito come è fatto?
GLi altri devono pulire suo culetto sempre e comunque....capito?

Scusami Oscuro ma io non credo più alle sue difficoltà.
E' sano.
Ha una laurea.

Lavori.

Finiamola con sta farsa.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi puoi lasciare fuori da queste stronzate per favore?


Corretto il post..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma tu te lo tireresti in casa un omo del genere?

Guarda che devi consolarlo 70 minuti all'ora eh?

Poverino non gli danno lo stipendio che lui si meriterebbe poverino.....


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Conte*

A capisco per te le difficoltà...son calate di mutande,cazzi spellati,seni da ciucciare,ciulade,scopate,inculate,corna,solazzi e 1000 cazzi......!!Capisco.....!In quanto a daniele....bè ho smesso da tempo di giudicare  situazioni....nelle quali non mi son mai trovato......!!!Dai conte punti di vista...!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A capisco per te le difficoltà...son calate di mutande,cazzi spellati,seni da ciucciare,ciulade,scopate,inculate,corna,solazzi e 1000 cazzi......!!Capisco.....!In quanto a daniele....bè ho smesso da tempo di giudicare  situazioni....nelle quali non mi son mai trovato......!!!Dai conte punti di vista...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A capisco per te le difficoltà...son calate di mutande,cazzi spellati,seni da ciucciare,ciulade,scopate,inculate,corna,solazzi e 1000 cazzi......!!Capisco.....!In quanto a daniele....bè *ho smesso da tempo di giudicare  situazioni....nelle quali non mi son mai trovato*......!!!Dai conte punti di vista...!


solitamente la penso anche io così

ma quando subentra la follia, servono solo i vecchi manicomi!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Non mi piace parare sulla croce rossa...mio padre nella mia vita è stato sempre un pò assente...ma se gli avessere sparato forse la mia vita sarebbe stata diversa.....forse!Ma qui dentro i drammi son altri.....se non volano mutande il resto son cazzate..giusto così.....o quasi!"!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi piace parare sulla croce rossa...mio padre nella mia vita è stato sempre un pò assente...ma se gli avessere sparato forse la mia vita sarebbe stata diversa.....forse!Ma qui dentro i drammi son altri.....se non volano mutande il resto son cazzate..giusto così.....o quasi!"!!


Ti faccio un discorso...
Tuo padre dice teron...a Bernardo Provenzano.

Che ne pensi se il giorno dopo finisce dentro una colonna di cemento armato?

Passi la vita a odiare Bernardo Provenzano?

Tuo padre è un carabiniere.

Viene assassinato da un rapinatore...
Che fai?

Tuo padre viene assassinato...
Con che persone si era messo?
Che tipologie di affari?

C'è un processo e gli indiziati vengono tutti scagionati...

Cosa fai?

La vita reale è quella che accade.......

O quella che è nella tua testa?
QUella psichica?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi piace parare sulla croce rossa...mio padre nella mia vita è stato sempre un pò assente...ma se gli avessere sparato forse la mia vita sarebbe stata diversa.....forse!Ma qui dentro i drammi son altri.....se non volano mutande il resto son cazzate..giusto così.....o quasi!"!!


una persona che come unico scopo di vita ha il fare del male ad un'altra, non merita nulla

una volta gli scienziati prendevano dei malcapitati per sperimentare virus, cure, interventi chirurgici ecc..
...ancora oggi non si sa quale tipologia di persone venga utilizzata...

...io punterei sui malvagi, gli unutili, coloro che non apprezzano la vita e che rovinano quella degli altri...i senza speranza...
...come l'amico friz di questo muro!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Conte e cheater*

Ripeto:non c'è mai un buon motivo per togliere il padre ad un figlio....per uccidere una persona....ma è il mio punto di vista....!per esperienza so quanto è difficile crescere senza un PUNTO DI RIFERIMENTO....!Poi cheater....quello che scrivi è vero..ma se ne può uscire..io ci son riuscito!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:non c'è mai un buon motivo per togliere il padre ad un figlio....per uccidere una persona....ma è il mio punto di vista....!per esperienza so quanto è difficile crescere senza un PUNTO DI RIFERIMENTO....!Poi cheater....quello che scrivi è vero..ma se ne può uscire..io ci son riuscito!!!


io credo che ci sia molto peggio di crescere senza padre

tra le persone più brillanti che conosco molti sono cresciuti senza padre

cioè, non scherziamo...le cose che scrive daniele sono da film splatter di serie B...in un sol colpo abbraccia follia, instabilità mentale, ignoranza, stupidità, malvagità e inutilità cronica...

la gente va avanti dopo aver superato il dolore della perdita di un figlio (che ritengo il peggio che possa accadere) e una storiella di fidanzati con vari casini dovrebbe portare a comprensione???

MA MANCO MORTO...che si fotta e si tolga dalle palle, e la smetta di fare del male a quei pochi stupidi che provano affetto nei suoi confronti e dolore nel vederlo così!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Vabbè...non è una gara fra cosa è peggio è cosa non lo è però dai.....!Ripeto daniele sbaglierà pure....non sa ascoltare,anche l'odio va gestito,come la rabbia e lui non ha capito che c'è una vita furi pronta a sorprenderlo,una vita che comunque vale la pena di vivere!!Però qui dentro si è avuta molta elasticità nei confonti di storie di merda....ecco sta cosa non la capisco....!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...non è una gara fra cosa è peggio è cosa non lo è però dai.....!Ripeto daniele sbaglierà pure....non sa ascoltare,anche l'odio va gestito,come la rabbia e lui non ha capito che c'è una vita furi pronta a sorprenderlo,una vita che comunque vale la pena di vivere!!Però qui dentro si è avuta molta elasticità nei confonti di storie di merda....ecco sta cosa non la capisco....!!!


caro oscuro
non è che esistono solo buone azioni e cattive azioni...e basta...

ci sono le cattive azioni, le terribili, gli omicidi, le stragi...

se tu sei un puttaniere di professione, riceverai giudizi di ogni genere...negativi per lo più, ma qualcuno ti giustificherà...e ci sta!!!

ciò che invece dice e sopratutto vorrebbe fare daniele, non può trovare giustificazioni se non in un manicomio criminale del massachussets...siamo agli estremi!!!

l'elasticità nelle storie di merda che dici tu, è abbastanza normale in quanto parliamo, per l'appunto, di storie di merda...banalità che fanno parte della vita...il tradimento, il puttaniere, la ninfomane, ste cose...
...ma in questo caso non può esserci alcuna elasticità...nemmeno nella camicia di forza che dovrebbe indossare vita natural durante!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Vale per te cheater..non per tutti...!Io la camicia di forza la farei indossare anche a chi fa danni alle spalle degli altri,a chi se ne fotte del genere umano,a chi continua a tradire tenendo in ostaggio un patner ignaro....che ha solo la colpa di crederci....che si fà?Allora daniele è un mostro e gli altri no?Bè dal mio punto di vista è peggio uno che le azioni cattive le fà..non uno che minaccia di farle e muore ogni giorno nel suo odio......!Ma capisco che i miei discorsi son scomodi e invisi....ma sti gran cazzi infondo.....!Contano le azioni cheater....solo le azioni...!!


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vale per te cheater..non per tutti...!Io la camicia di forza la farei indossare anche a chi fa danni alle spalle degli altri,a chi se ne fotte del genere umano,a chi continua a tradire tenendo in ostaggio un patner ignaro....che ha solo la colpa di crederci....che si fà?Allora daniele è un mostro e gli altri no?*Bè dal mio punto di vista è peggio uno che le azioni cattive le fà..non uno che minaccia di farle e muore ogni giorno nel suo odio......!*Ma capisco che i miei discorsi son scomodi e invisi....ma sti gran cazzi infondo.....!Contano le azioni cheater....solo le azioni...!!


sono d'accordo!

ragazzi è facile puntare il dito contro Daniele! è vero che spesso esagera è vero che tutti noi almeno una volta lo abbiamo "cazziato" per quello che scrive!
ma forse dovremmo capire che non tutti viviamo le situazioni nello stesso modo...a volte la fragilità del nostro animo ci porta ad intensificare le emozioni facendocele vivere nel modo sbagliato.  
non è sempre facile uscire dal baratro


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo che ci sia molto peggio di crescere senza padre
> 
> tra le persone più brillanti che conosco molti sono cresciuti senza padre
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Anch'io sai penso che il peggior dolore per una persona sia la perdita di un figlio, specie per la donna...

Ehi na storiella tra fidanzati che stanno a 400 km di distanza eh? Sai che roba?

Che dici cominciamo la terapia?
Là in Sicilia...che so...ci sono le miniere di Zolfo? Partiamo da lì?

Ciò...ma a te...va tutto da dio?
Ti piovono gli ordini dal cielo?
I clienti pagano ?
Le banche ti regalano soldi a gogo?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo!
> 
> ragazzi è facile puntare il dito contro Daniele! è vero che spesso esagera è vero che tutti noi almeno una volta lo abbiamo "cazziato" per quello che scrive!
> ma forse dovremmo capire che non tutti viviamo le situazioni nello stesso modo...a volte la fragilità del nostro animo ci porta ad intensificare le emozioni facendocele vivere nel modo sbagliato.
> non è sempre facile uscire dal baratro


gioia mia, non sono d'accordo

la gente come daniele, è quella che quotidianamente leggiamo sui giornali dopo che ha compiuto qualche atto folle che ha veramente distrutto vite...

le emozioni vissute malamente durano mesi, un anno, forse due...ma poi o riprendi la retta via o diventi un pericolo per gli altri...e i pericoli vanno tenuti sotto controllo!!!

personalmente poi sentire parlare di baratro per storie di corna e relazioni complicate, mi da il voltastomaco...
...chi campa augurando il male ad altri, merita di subirlo tutti i santi giorni!!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo!
> 
> ragazzi è facile puntare il dito contro Daniele! è vero che spesso esagera è vero che tutti noi almeno una volta lo abbiamo "cazziato" per quello che scrive!
> ma forse dovremmo capire che non tutti viviamo le situazioni nello stesso modo...a volte la fragilità del nostro animo ci porta ad intensificare le emozioni facendocele vivere nel modo sbagliato.
> non è sempre facile uscire dal baratro


Mia cara non uscirai mai dal baratro se esigi e pretendi...che ti tirino fuori a forza...e pretendi che quando sei in superfice...ci sia tutto il mondo ad applaudirti e dirti bravo no?

Poi quale baratro?
Guarda che a tantissime persone è andata peggio che a lui eh?

Ma la dignità ti impedisce di fare pubblico ludibrio del tuo dolore no?

Ovvio se tu non dai retta ad un bambino che frigna...lui inizia a frignare più forte no?

Sai cosa capitava a me da bambino se frignavo?
Un ceffone di mio padre...con questo detto: " Ecco adesso almeno piangi per qualcosa."


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> gioia mia, non sono d'accordo
> 
> la gente come daniele, è quella che quotidianamente leggiamo sui giornali dopo che ha compiuto qualche atto folle che ha veramente distrutto vite...
> 
> ...


tesoro  è la reazione di Daniele che è sbagliata...ma dovremmo capire che lui sta soffrendo e sul serio per una serie di circostanze che forse per noi che abbiamo un carattere più forte sono stronzate...per lui no!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Anch'io sai penso che il peggior dolore per una persona sia la perdita di un figlio, specie per la donna...
> 
> Ehi na storiella tra fidanzati che stanno a 400 km di distanza eh? Sai che roba?
> ...


NO
NO
NO
NO


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tesoro  è la reazione di Daniele che è sbagliata...ma dovremmo capire che lui sta soffrendo e sul serio per una serie di circostanze che forse per noi che abbiamo un carattere più forte sono stronzate...per lui no!


che si curi allora e non rovini la vita a chi lo cirdonda!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> che si curi allora e non rovini la vita a chi lo cirdonda!!!


sul fatto che abbia bisogno di aiuto sono d'accordo!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> NO
> NO
> NO
> NO


Invece a Daniele si no?
Sennò soffre no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La prego sior diretore mi faccia quel fido altrimenti vado in depression...
E tu fornitore dai fammi sconto sennò vado in depressione...

Moglie parla a voce più bassa e con altri termini altrimenti vado in depressione....

Tu segretaria succhiami l'uccello altrimenti vado in depressione.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul fatto che abbia bisogno di aiuto sono d'accordo!


La cura?
Piccone e spacar piere...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Daniele fino ad oggi non ha rovinato la vita a nessuno...minaccia di farlo....cosa diversa!!!Quelli che rovinano la vita son quelli che leggiamo quì dentro caro mio,i" diversamente fedeli",quelli che adulano,quelli che colpiscono alle spalle,e guarda son proprio loro che poi leggi sui giornali.....ma di cosa parliamo?Daniele urla il suo odio,e vive ogni giornata ostaggio della sua rabbia che ha fatto di male?Dice frasi insulse?SI è VERO poi?Facciamo i seri dai..qui dentro si legge di peggio anche se scritte in ottimo italiano e senza nessuna sfumatura di odio......!!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele fino ad oggi non ha rovinato la vita a nessuno...minaccia di farlo....cosa diversa!!!*Quelli che rovinano la vita son quelli che leggiamo quì dentro caro mio*,i" diversamente fedeli",quelli che adulano,quelli che colpiscono alle spalle,e guarda son proprio loro che poi leggi sui giornali.....ma di cosa parliamo?Daniele urla il suo odio,e vive ogni giornata ostaggio della sua rabbia che ha fatto di male?Dice frasi insulse?SI è VERO poi?Facciamo i seri dai..qui dentro si legge di peggio anche se scritte in ottimo italiano e senza nessuna sfumatura di odio......!!!!!!


è il concetto "rovinare la vita" che è sbagliato

non sta scritto da nessuna parte che "se tradisci rovini la vita alla compagna/o"

c'è chi la prende molto male, così come c'è chi reagisce malissimo a chi ad un certo punto da precedenza alla carriera rispetto alla famiglia...
...e di contro c'è chi accetta il tradimento, lo prende con filosofia, chi se ne fotte e chi ne approfitta...

non c'è legge

la follia di daniele parte proprio da qui: è convinto che chi tradisce sia il demonio e chi viene tradito cada obbligatoriamente in depressione...
...siccome lui è un debole e l'ha vissuta così, allora pensa che valga per tutti...ignorante totale insomma!!!

tradire sarà sbagliato, ma non è reato
i pensieri di daniele sono reati, e vanno per questo controllati

già il fatto che periodicamente faccia la stalker, è un reato...

la gente stronza, stronza è e stronza rimane...ma finisce li...
...i criminali, coloro che commettono reati e ne tramano anche di peggiori, vanno tenuti sotto controllo in quanto pericolosi!!!

io in galera per aver tradito mia moglie non ci andrò mai...daniele potrebbe andare in galera già adesso!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

Spesso chi è malato di depressione non sa di esserlo, lo nega, e i suoi problemi in questo caso, secondo me, meritano compassione.
E' una malattia. Nessuno viene criticato per avere la pressione alta, o il diabete, o la malaria o quel che è.
E caratteristica della depressione è non sapere, non vedere.

Ma Daniele sa. Daniele si crogiola nel suo star male. Si fregia delle sue disgrazie come una medaglia, con una gara a "chi sta più male al mondo" che trovo, in effetti, estremamente infantile.
Conosco la depressione e il dolore di Daniele spesso mi ha fatto provare affetto, comprensione, quant'altro per lui.

Ma il suo senso di compiacimento, la sua volontà a non considerare gli altri come esseri umani per una pretesa "superiorità" del suo dolore... 
Può starci che questo sia un lato della malattia.

Ma Daniele sa di essere malato, e si rifiuta di provare a curarsi. Si isola volontariamente dall'umanità, gode di un odio generalizzato verso tutti, verso chi sta bene e soprattutto verso chi sta male, questi ultimi per avere la arrogante pretesa di aver diritto a soffrire come lui.

Ci sono malattie. Chi è malato avrà la comprensione che merita. Ma ci sono malattie che fanno male agli altri. E quando ci si rende conto di questo, si richiede che proprio la nostra intelligenza, di cui Daniele non sembra sprovvisto, tenga a bada la malattia.
Esempio, la pedofilia, gli stupratori seriali, i serial killer.
No, Daniele non ha fatto nulla di così terribile e spero che non lo faccia mai.
(Ma fa comunque del male a delle persone. Su madre per esempio. A quel che dice.)

Ma la compassione per una mente sconvolta non ha mai impedito che l'umanità proteggesse l'umanità da chi ha queste pericolose forme di distruzione e autodistruzione.
Va bene che Daniele si sfoghi come vuole, come preferisce, soprattutto se questo lo aiuta a tenere il suo mondo interiore e le sue fantasie perverse ben separato da quello reale.

Ma troppa condiscendenza non so quanto aiuti. Non lo so davvero.
Qualche volta la gentilezza serve solo come un pungolo per continuare pervicacemente nella propria strada.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spesso chi è malato di depressione non sa di esserlo, lo nega, e i suoi problemi in questo caso, secondo me, meritano compassione.
> E' una malattia. Nessuno viene criticato per avere la pressione alta, o il diabete, o la malaria o quel che è.
> E caratteristica della depressione è non sapere, non vedere.
> 
> ...


Gran bel post
Non posso approvarti purtroppo:up:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gran bel post
> Non posso approvarti purtroppo:up:


Ho approvato io anche per te.
Gran bel post davvero.

Ogni volta che leggo Nausica mi sento un immatura emotiva.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Tu hai bisogno di una rinfrescata....!Daniele in carcere adesso?e per cosa?Non conosco nessuno andato in carcere per aver "pensato"un azione da reato....perchè fino ad oggi quelli di daniele son solo pensieri!!!!Lui millanta di fare e non fa....se dovessimo andar in galera per i nostri pensieri...io mi ero beccato l'ergastolo un pò di anni fà....!!Chiarito questo,non mi sembra neanche che stia facendo azioni di rilevanza penale che si possano indentificare in stalking!Chiarito pure questo,è vero tradire non è un reato....resta il fatto che è un'azione di merda,infingarda,da vigliacchi,ed a dirla tutta un pò si rovina la vita ad un patner ignaro quando si tradisce!Poi certo quì dentro serve sempre uno come daniele....magari aiuta i SOLITI IDIOTI a sentirsi migliori ma sempre idioti restano........:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Un ictus tuo non risolverà nulla.
> A proposito, uno che volesse spedir pannolini, biberon e materiale per bambini, dove dovrebbe farlo?


Rivolgiti alla protezione civile del tuo territorio, o in comune. Da me si sono organizzati per acquistare direttamente dai grossisti, questo fa risparmiare tempo nello smistamento e rende l'acquisto più efficace.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spesso chi è malato di depressione non sa di esserlo, lo nega, e i suoi problemi in questo caso, secondo me, meritano compassione.
> E' una malattia. Nessuno viene criticato per avere la pressione alta, o il diabete, o la malaria o quel che è.
> E caratteristica della depressione è non sapere, non vedere.
> 
> ...


Temo che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai bisogno di una rinfrescata....!Daniele in carcere adesso?e per cosa?Non conosco nessuno andato in carcere per aver "pensato"un azione da reato....perchè fino ad oggi quelli di daniele son solo pensieri!!!!Lui millanta di fare e non fa....se dovessimo andar in galera per i nostri pensieri...io mi ero beccato l'ergastolo un pò di anni fà....!!Chiarito questo,non mi sembra neanche che stia facendo azioni di rilevanza penale che si possano indentificare in stalking!Chiarito pure questo,è vero tradire non è un reato....*resta il fatto che è un'azione di merda,infingarda,da vigliacchi*,ed a dirla tutta un pò si rovina la vita ad un patner ignaro quando si tradisce!Poi certo quì dentro serve sempre uno come daniele....magari aiuta i SOLITI IDIOTI a sentirsi migliori ma sempre idioti restano........:rotfl:


potremmo dire lo stesso per gli ex fumatori che dopo anni cedono alla tentazioni di fumare una sigaretta
o per i ciccioni in dieta che una notte aprono il frigo e mangiano il salame
o coloro che in autostrada, in barba ai limiti, corrono a 220 mettendo a rischio la propria e la vita altrui

tradire è sbagliato, ma rientra nel campo degli errori, debolezze, stupidità e natura...non certo nella psiche perversa e instabile come negli stalkers o di coloro che tramano azioni omicide vendicative

non ti seccare caro oscuro:
io ho tradito e pur avendo la mia storia particolare non me ne vanto di certo...ma un daniele rispetto a me vale una caccolina di naso in quanto lui malato possibile criminale, mentre io banale fedifrago sentimentale...

...e non vale meno di me perchè malato, ma in quanto orgoglioso di esserlo!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*No*

E no cheater sono esempi di cazzo!!!!Tu puoi giocare con la tua salute con le sigarette....son cazzi tuoi....drogati sempre cazzi tuoi!Ma chi tradisce gioca pure con l'esistenza degli altri...gioca con i sentimenti degli altri,e sti cazzi bello mio non è proprio lo stesso e non è neanche difficile da capire....o meglio è difficile da capire per chi prefersce far finta di non capire......vero?Io son uno che ama correre ho una macchina da 270 kmh...alle 3 del mattino spingo un pò di più....non sono orgoglioso e sono consapevole di fare una cosa sbagliata.....ma NON MI SENTO PIù CRIMINALE DI CHI MANDA SMS SULLA CORSIA DI SORPASSO A 110 KMH.....!!!Poi continui a dipingere daniele come un potenziale criminale......bè....daniele del criminale ha molto poco.....che tradisce, moralmente criminale un pò ci è......!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no cheater sono esempi di cazzo!!!!Tu puoi giocare con la tua salute con le sigarette....son cazzi tuoi....drogati sempre cazzi tuoi!Ma chi tradisce gioca pure con l'esistenza degli altri...gioca con i sentimenti degli altri,e sti cazzi bello mio non è proprio lo stesso e non è neanche difficile da capire....o meglio è difficile da capire per chi prefersce far finta di non capire......vero?Io son uno che ama correre ho una macchina da 270 kmh...alle 3 del mattino spingo un pò di più....non sono orgoglioso e sono consapevole di fare una cosa sbagliata.....ma NON MI SENTO PIù CRIMINALE DI CHI MANDA SMS SULLA CORSIA DI SORPASSO A 110 KMH.....!!!Poi continui a dipingere daniele come un potenziale criminale......bè....*daniele del criminale ha molto poco.....che tradisce, moralmente criminale un pò ci è*......!!


potremmo discutere per mesi...

...ma la tua chiosa finale credo stabilisca definitivamente la totale contrapposizione di opinioni, e quindi l'impossibilità di trovare punti comuni...

per me daniele è un malato e un potenziale criminale, mentre chi tradisce è solo uno stronzo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele fino ad oggi non ha rovinato la vita a nessuno...minaccia di farlo....cosa diversa!!!Quelli che rovinano la vita son quelli che leggiamo quì dentro caro mio,i" diversamente fedeli",quelli che adulano,quelli che colpiscono alle spalle,e guarda son proprio loro che poi leggi sui giornali.....ma di cosa parliamo?Daniele urla il suo odio,e vive ogni giornata ostaggio della sua rabbia che ha fatto di male?Dice frasi insulse?SI è VERO poi?Facciamo i seri dai..qui dentro si legge di peggio anche se scritte in ottimo italiano e senza nessuna sfumatura di odio......!!!!!!


Portetelo in casa allora :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è il concetto "rovinare la vita" che è sbagliato
> 
> non sta scritto da nessuna parte che "se tradisci rovini la vita alla compagna/o"
> 
> ...


Ascolta na cosa...
Tu mi fai na battuta e poi sondi la reazione.

Dalla mia reazione ricavi il mio grado di suscettibilità.

Se la mia reazione è smodata ti dirai, ma casso che permaloso e suscettibile che è sto qua, ok...prendiamolo con le pinze no?

Se invece scoppio in una risata...tu dici...ah meno male che ci sta stare allo scherzo...

Esempio se io ti presento una mia amica e tu mi dici...casso conte...che pezzo di putanon...non è che ti spacco la faccia...no?

Mica sono Joe pesci...no?
[video=youtube;R3KCSbu3mDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3KCSbu3mDo[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai bisogno di una rinfrescata....!Daniele in carcere adesso?e per cosa?Non conosco nessuno andato in carcere per aver "pensato"un azione da reato....perchè fino ad oggi quelli di daniele son solo pensieri!!!!Lui millanta di fare e non fa....se dovessimo andar in galera per i nostri pensieri...io mi ero beccato l'ergastolo un pò di anni fà....!!Chiarito questo,non mi sembra neanche che stia facendo azioni di rilevanza penale che si possano indentificare in stalking!Chiarito pure questo,è vero tradire non è un reato....resta il fatto che è un'azione di merda,infingarda,da vigliacchi,ed a dirla tutta un pò si rovina la vita ad un patner ignaro quando si tradisce!Poi certo quì dentro serve sempre uno come daniele....magari aiuta i SOLITI IDIOTI a sentirsi migliori ma sempre idioti restano........:rotfl:


Pensa ti sei beccato un ban dallo zio fedy....
Quelle sono le vere disgrazie della vita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma Oscuro augurare la malattia e la morte è squallido!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Va benissimo la diversità di opinione...ma i tuoi son postulati....!Io ti ho dimostrato che chi tradisce non è solo stronzo ma parecchio di più....tu hai detto che daniele è un criminale solo sulla base di tue opinabili sensazioni personali....!!!A me sembri un pò confuso....ma di quella confusione necessaria a buttarla un pò in caciara..sai quella confusione paracula......insomma tue sei stronzo mentre daniele è malato e criminale.....mica abbiamo l'anello al naso qui dentro.......forse sei solo più furbo di daniele...ma non sentirti tanto migliore perchè proprio non lo sei!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta na cosa...
> Tu mi fai na battuta e poi sondi la reazione.
> 
> Dalla mia reazione ricavi il mio grado di suscettibilità.
> ...


uno dei miei film preferiti conte


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Va benissimo la diversità di opinione...ma i tuoi son postulati....!*Io ti ho dimostrato che chi tradisce non è solo stronzo ma parecchio di più*....tu hai detto che daniele è un criminale solo sulla base di tue opinabili sensazioni personali....!!!A me sembri un pò confuso....ma di quella confusione necessaria a buttarla un pò in caciara..sai quella confusione paracula......insomma tue sei stronzo mentre daniele è malato e criminale.....mica abbiamo l'anello al naso qui dentro.......forse sei solo più furbo di daniele...ma non sentirti tanto migliore perchè proprio non lo sei!!!!


mi hai dimostrato???
dove?
come?
quando???

comunque si, sono molto più furbo di daniele...io mi inculo la vita, lui si fa inculare da essa...

...e quando uno è più furbo, automaticamente diventa migliore...o per lo meno dimostra di saperci fare e non sprecare l'esistenza!!!

l'anello al naso lo porto io, non voi...il punto non sta nell'averlo o meno, ma nel saperlo portare...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> uno dei miei film preferiti conte


E io assomiglio molto a Joe Pesci no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi hai dimostrato???
> dove?
> come?
> quando???
> ...


A dire il vero solitamente i furbi 1.0 possono evolversi in furbi 1.1 e via così, ma alla fine diventano tutti carcerati 2.0 o assassinati 0.15
Non c'è di andarene fieri di essere furbi, vuol dire che non si ha altro. Io ho vissuto come la furbizia acceca, come la furbizia provochi sensazioni di grandezza e come la furbizia ti fa prendere 3 pallottole in testa...meglio non essere furbo allora.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io assomiglio molto a Joe Pesci no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io invece sono più Ray Liotta


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*A*

A si come no....come te ne ho incontrati tanti...io son furbo....io mi inculo la vita.....e ancora non hanno capito una cosa semplice:La furbizia paga sul breve....l'intelligenza e il buon senso pagano alla lunga......ma a 26 anni anche io ero pieno di me della mia presunta furbizia e rapidità mentale....mi mancava l'esperienza.....son stato atterrato alla grande....!!Ma si cheater..tranquillo,daniele è malato e criminale,anche io a dire vero  son stato  un ex criminale....e tu sei tanto furbo....fra un pò ne riparliamo.......non tanto, fra un pò!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

E si daniele hai ragione....spesso quelli che si credono furbi si beccano qualche pallottola dai fessi...dalla furbizia al delirio di onnipotenza passa poco.......!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero solitamente i furbi 1.0 possono evolversi in furbi 1.1 e via così, ma alla fine diventano tutti carcerati 2.0 o assassinati 0.15
> Non c'è di andarene fieri di essere furbi, vuol dire che non si ha altro. Io ho vissuto come la furbizia acceca, come la furbizia provochi sensazioni di grandezza e come la furbizia ti fa prendere 3 pallottole in testa...meglio non essere furbo allora.


...e tu purtroppo hai visto sempre il peggio...sei una calamita per le disgrazie...

La furbizia non è per nulla un male...anzi aiuta molto negli ambiti dove non si hanno grandi competenze...

Sul 2.0 e 4.1 non mi esprimo...cagatelle di chi è uno scemo che fa finta di essere un intelligente che fa finta di fare lo scemo...


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A si come no....come te ne ho incontrati tanti...io son furbo....io mi inculo la vita.....e ancora non hanno capito una cosa semplice:La furbizia paga sul breve....l'intelligenza e il buon senso pagano alla lunga......ma a 26 anni anche io ero pieno di me della mia presunta furbizia e rapidità mentale....mi mancava l'esperienza.....son stato atterrato alla grande....!!Ma si cheater..tranquillo,daniele è malato e criminale,anche io a dire vero  son stato  un ex criminale....e tu sei tanto furbo....fra un pò ne riparliamo.......non tanto, fra un pò!!!:up:


Dimmi dimmi...cosa prevede la tua palla di vetro???


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io credo che ci sia molto peggio di crescere senza padre
> 
> tra le persone più brillanti che conosco molti sono cresciuti senza padre
> 
> ...


hai già espresso abbondantemente il concetto e a daniele è già stato detto che ha esagerato.
se ti reputi ,al contrario suo, in pieno possesso dei tuoi nervi perché continui ad inveire esagerando a tua volta?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Sai tu mi dai l'idea di uno che non è mai stato in strada,sempre con il sedere parato,sempre tutto liscio,uno che si è programmato tutto e fino ad ora, tutto è andato per il verso giusto....!Sai è insopportabile quest'aria di cazzo che hai....del furbo che ha capito tutto,non c'è nessun furbizia ad esser stati più fortunati di daniele....!PARLI DI CRIMINALI SENZA SAPERE UN CAZZO dei criminali veri......ma vabbè di questi scempi letterari qu' dentro ne leggo ogni giorno...oggi mi è toccato leggere dei tuoi sofismi sui criminali.....cosa cazzo ne saprai tu di criminali poi.....!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai tu mi dai l'idea di uno che non è mai stato in strada,sempre con il sedere parato,sempre tutto liscio,uno che si è programmato tutto e fino ad ora, tutto è andato per il verso giusto....!Sai è insopportabile quest'aria di cazzo che hai....del furbo che ha capito tutto,non c'è nessun furbizia ad esser stati più fortunati di daniele....!PARLI DI CRIMINALI SENZA SAPERE UN CAZZO dei criminali veri......ma vabbè di questi scempi letterari qu' dentro ne leggo ogni giorno...oggi mi è toccato leggere dei tuoi sofismi sui criminali.....cosa cazzo ne saprai tu di criminali poi.....!!!


Io "forse" ho capito tutto della MIA vita, non della vita in genere...sono presuntuoso ma non fino a questo punto

Fortuna? Non cade dal cielo, se non la cerchi non arriva...

Criminali???
Bahhh...che ne saprò io, che faccio il campagnolo in Svezia...


Non c'è cosa peggiore di cercare di attaccare gli altri usando le loro stesse fortune, come se fossero demeriti...
...Chiamasi invidia!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai già espresso abbondantemente il concetto e a daniele è già stato detto che ha esagerato.
> se ti reputi ,al contrario suo, in pieno possesso dei tuoi nervi perché continui ad inveire esagerando a tua volta?


Guarda che è stato un botta e risposta...mica ho scritto solo io...

...che fa, per oggi avete trovato il pollo da spennare???


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

:amici:





oscuro ha detto:


> Sai tu mi dai l'idea di uno che non è mai stato in strada,sempre con il sedere parato,sempre tutto liscio,uno che si è programmato tutto e fino ad ora, tutto è andato per il verso giusto....!Sai è insopportabile quest'aria di cazzo che hai....del furbo che ha capito tutto,non c'è nessun furbizia ad esser stati più fortunati di daniele....!PARLI DI CRIMINALI SENZA SAPERE UN CAZZO dei criminali veri......ma vabbè di questi scempi letterari qu' dentro ne leggo ogni giorno...oggi mi è toccato leggere dei tuoi sofismi sui criminali.....cosa cazzo ne saprai tu di criminali poi.....!!!





The Cheater ha detto:


> Io "forse" ho capito tutto della MIA vita, non della vita in genere...sono presuntuoso ma non fino a questo punto
> 
> Fortuna? Non cade dal cielo, se non la cerchi non arriva...
> 
> ...



ok avendo appurato che non troverete mai un punto d'incontro....la smettiamo di litigare! :amici:

peace and love :inlove:


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater, sei un figlio di papà, smettila di rompere i coglioni!!! Tu non sai cosa significhi essere soli da 23 anni, chiusi dentro di sè perchè nascondi qualcosa di orribile che la gente non può sopportare se non dicendo due cagate banali, perchè chi sopravvive ad un padre assassinato non verrà mai compreso, non c'è similitudine di chi muore per malattia o incidente, lì è il fato che è bastardo, nel mio caso è l'uomo che ha portato alla cosa. Poi mio padre era un furbo di prima categoria, ma è finito ad essere un morto che categoria non ne ha.
Impara che l'intelligenza non è gestita da una laurea o da esami, ma da come ti sei guadagnato quello che hai, io ho L'intelligenza è anche parte di chi può capire che non si è tutti dei culattoni figli di papà, visto che a Ferrara culattoni vuol dire anche fortunelli


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma guarda non so quali fortune tu possa avere....ma l'idea che dai e quella di uno fortunato che non ha capito di esserlo e pensa di esser furbo....!Invidia?Guarda è una cosa che non mi appartiene.....!Se ti fa star bene attaccare una persona in difficoltà fai pure...non è detto che fra qualche anno possa accadere l'esatto contrario.....ne ho visti crollare di presuntuosi come te....io son stato uno di quelli....!Se poi vuoi farmi una lezione sui criminali fai pure....magari io son un misero impiegato del comune, son tutte orecchie...!Dai illuminaci sulla presunta criminalità di Daniele,sui suoi disturbi ossessivi compulsivi,sulla sua bipolarità caratteriale,sul suo lato oscuro pronunciato..!!.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Ah ecco la mia mia disamina su  cheater era esatta allora...un figlio di papa?Quanti me ne capitano di questi fantacazzoni.....sono il mio giochino preferito....erano...visto che adesso mi occupo di altro....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> The Cheater, sei un figlio di papà, smettila di rompere i coglioni!!! Tu non sai cosa significhi essere soli da 23 anni, chiusi dentro di sè perchè nascondi qualcosa di orribile che la gente non può sopportare se non dicendo due cagate banali, perchè chi sopravvive ad un padre assassinato non verrà mai compreso, non c'è similitudine di chi muore per malattia o incidente, lì è il fato che è bastardo, nel mio caso è l'uomo che ha portato alla cosa. Poi mio padre era un furbo di prima categoria, ma è finito ad essere un morto che categoria non ne ha.
> Impara che l'intelligenza non è gestita da una laurea o da esami, ma da come ti sei guadagnato quello che hai, io ho L'intelligenza è anche parte di chi può capire che non si è tutti dei culattoni figli di papà, visto che a Ferrara culattoni vuol dire anche fortunelli


Gli ospedali Daniele...
...ce ne sono di ottimi in Italia...

Basta cercare...oppure come ti ho già detto il bungee jumping


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*cheater*

Credi di esser divertente a parlare di ospedali a daniele?A me non fai ridere manco per il cazzo...ma sei talmente pieno di te....che pensi che il tuo umorismo non sia degnamente apprezzato......!!Sarà che sono un criminale anche io adesso?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco la mia mia disamina su  cheater era esatta allora...un figlio di papa?Quanti me ne capitano di questi fantacazzoni.....sono il mio giochino preferito....erano...visto che adesso mi occupo di altro....!!!:rotfl:


Più che altro è mio papà che si dichiara "padre dei suoi figli" visto che gli abbiano evitato il fallimento...ma nel dettaglio saranno anche cazzi miei...

Comunque inventa, datti da fare e gioca pure...mi diverto anche io 

Ma ti avviso:
Ma poi sulu sucari


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credi di esser divertente a parlare di ospedali a daniele?A me non fai ridere manco per il cazzo...ma sei talmente pieno di te....che pensi che il tuo umorismo non sia degnamente apprezzato......!!Sarà che sono un criminale anche io adesso?


Ma è tuo fratello?
Figlio?
Fidanzato o amante?

È una giornata che si va di botta e risposta e ora sembra come se io stessi cercando Daniele?

Guarda che me ne sbatto i cabbasisi di lui e di te...se c'è argomento dico la mia, se si ferma mi fermo...

...o devo pensarla come voi per forza???

Io non scherzo sugli ospedali, sono serissimo nel dire che dovrebbe andarci di corsa!!!


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Daniele fino ad oggi non ha rovinato la vita a nessuno*...minaccia di farlo....cosa diversa!!!Quelli che rovinano la vita son quelli che leggiamo quì dentro caro mio,i" diversamente fedeli",quelli che adulano,quelli che colpiscono alle spalle,e guarda son proprio loro che poi leggi sui giornali.....ma di cosa parliamo?Daniele urla il suo odio,e vive ogni giornata ostaggio della sua rabbia *che ha fatto di male*?Dice frasi insulse?SI è VERO poi?Facciamo i seri dai..qui dentro si legge di peggio anche se scritte in ottimo italiano e senza nessuna sfumatura di odio......!!!!!!


Forse a sua madre che non credo sia cosi felice nel vedere che suo figlio è più fuori di un balcone......
Forse alla ragazza che dice di avere......che magari non lo sopporta più ma non ha il coraggio di lasciarlo visto che ha il cervello in pappa....


Che ha fatto di male?
Secondo me lui niente ....
ma tutti quelli che vicino a lui lo hanno compatito....


----------



## tesla (5 Giugno 2012)

scusa ma tu che insulti gli altri, non eri quello che soffriva per farsi una pippa in una provetta?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusa ma tu che insulti gli altri, non eri quello che soffriva per farsi una pippa in una provetta?


Dici a me o ci sono altri segaioli??? 

Io non soffrivo e non soffro...mi urta, mi stressa, a tratti mi umilia...ma non ho augurato la morte a nessuno e nemmeno mi sono mai considerato sfortunato per questo...pazienza, lo faccio...

Comunque mi piace sto ruolo del bersaglio giornaliero:
Su dai, sfogatevi...annullate le vostre sfighe quotidiane sul pollo di turno 

Peró nel tu caso, tesla, la domanda mi sorge spontanea:
Che cazzo c'entra l'eventuale sofferenza di una pippa in provetta in questo contesto di auguri di morte e sofferenze???
Era tanto per buttare una stronzata ed infilarti oppure c'è un nesso???


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusa ma tu che insulti gli altri, non eri quello che soffriva per farsi una pippa in una provetta?


questa detta da te  mi sorprende , tesla.
sei sensibile abbastanza da capire cosa ci sia dietro, dai


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusa ma tu che insulti gli altri, *non eri quello che soffriva per farsi una pippa in una provetta*?



e no Tesla! questa è cattiva! troppo...davvero troppo


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa detta da te  mi sorprende , tesla.
> sei sensibile abbastanza da capire cosa ci sia dietro, dai


Non c'è niente dietro

Forse a tesla dava fastidio l'idea che una situazione comunque non facile come la mia possa essere vissuta senza drammi e con limitatissime sofferenze così come faccio io...

...da per scontato forse che io debba sentirmi disperato e depresso, mia moglie idem con patate...

...invece stiamo bene, incazzati per mille ragioni ma sereni...forse nemmeno lo vogliamo più sto figlio visto lo stato depressivo che vediamo quotidianamente nei nostri amici con figli...


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e no Tesla! questa è cattiva! troppo...davvero troppo



hai ragione
che tristezza....


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e no Tesla! questa è cattiva! troppo...davvero troppo


Ma dai...sarà nervosa...

...avrà il ciclo...


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non c'è niente dietro
> 
> Forse a tesla dava fastidio l'idea che una situazione comunque non facile come la mia possa essere vissuta senza drammi e con limitatissime sofferenze così come faccio io...
> 
> ...


vabbè dai, adesso i figli deprimono? non è così


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non c'è niente dietro
> 
> Forse a tesla dava fastidio l'idea che una situazione comunque non facile come la mia possa essere vissuta senza drammi e con limitatissime sofferenze così come faccio io...
> 
> ...


I figli non deprimono: ti salassano, ti succhiano tutte le energie, assorbono tutto il tuo tempo, ti fanno pure incazzare... ma ti riempiono di gioia. E in un attimo solo ti ripagano di tutto, parola di mamma non svenevole.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, adesso i figli deprimono? non è così



shhhhh...anche io dicevo così.....è normale...
e lo dicevo...pur avenndo avuto solo un quarto dei suoi problemi...
ci sono passata anche se adesso una figlia l'ho avuta in dono....
ma quando non arrivava mi convincevo con tutte le forze di non volerne...
lo capisco perfettamente e mi dispiec immensamente per lui....


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ma dai...sarà nervosa...
> 
> ...avrà il ciclo...


no...quel che è giusto è giusto! 

cmq meglio che per oggi lascio perdere il forum....mi innervosisco...


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, adesso i figli deprimono? non è così


Mahhh...spero di no...

Ma ultimamente notiamo troppe coppie depresse che amano si i figli, na vivono il tutto come una condanna...
Visi tristi, stanchezze, mille problemi...
"eh ma tu che ne sai senza figli"

Infatti stiamo muti difronte a certe frasi, peró ci guardiamo un po' schifati...ne vale la pena? Sopratutto visto il pesante iter da portare avanti che già da anni sopportiamo?

Boh...vedremo...

...è tanto bello essere tornati a farlo 2-3 volte a settimana senza pensare a nulla...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> shhhhh...anche io dicevo così.....è normale...
> e lo dicevo...pur avenndo avuto solo un quarto dei suoi problemi...
> ci sono passata anche se adesso una figlia l'ho avuta in dono....
> ma quando non arrivava mi convincevo con tutte le forze di non volerne...
> lo capisco perfettamente e mi dispiec immensamente per lui....


Ma non è lui che lo dice, dice che vede i suoi amici depressi: stai sereno Cheat, quando arriva per almeno 3 anni non hai neanche il tempo di chiederti come stai...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mahhh...spero di no...
> 
> Ma ultimamente notiamo troppe coppie depresse che amano si i figli, na vivono il tutto come una condanna...
> Visi tristi, stanchezze, mille problemi...
> ...


Questo è bellissimo e sono felice di sentirlo! :up: :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mahhh...spero di no...
> 
> Ma ultimamente notiamo troppe coppie depresse che amano si i figli, na vivono il tutto come una condanna...
> Visi tristi, stanchezze, mille problemi...
> ...


mah... noi dormivamo 3 ore per notte a turno ma la tristezza non sapevamo cosa fosse... la stanchezza sì. Io mi ricordo un sacco di risate comunque, proprio del periodo di massima devastazione fisica


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> scusa ma tu che insulti gli altri, non eri quello che soffriva per farsi una pippa in una provetta?


Che brutto intervento


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, adesso i figli deprimono? non è così


Altroché se i figli possono deprimere. C'è una forma di depressione specifica, la depressione post-partum.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è lui che lo dice, dice che vede i suoi amici depressi: stai sereno Cheat, quando arriva per almeno 3 anni non hai neanche il tempo di chiederti come stai...



3?...ehm..mi sembrano pochini...
poi dipende dai figli....

vede gli amici depressi...vede ciò che conviene lui vedere...(non è una critica cheat)
sapete..quando lei non arrivava(diciamo così)
anche io vedevo le coppie con figli impazzire...urlare...chi non lo fa...e per rasserenarmi..per non avere il chiodo fisso...a modo mio pensavo..beh alla fine mi sento fortunata...
non sapete quante stronzate passano per la testa...è una cosa orribile...
così come è altrettanto orribile vedere le famiglie stringere i loro piccini...
io evitavo ad un certo punto di andare a far visita all'ospedale....perchè altrimenti mi sarei inchiodata a piangere al vetro del nido...e l'ho fatto...adesso con il senno di poi me ne vergogno..non dovevo fare così...ma io un figlio l'ho avuto ..mi fa impazzire...e mi riempie il cuore....


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> 3?...ehm..mi sembrano pochini...
> poi dipende dai figli....
> 
> vede gli amici depressi...vede ciò che conviene lui vedere...(non è una critica cheat)
> ...


Confermo tutto


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mahhh...spero di no...
> 
> Ma ultimamente notiamo troppe coppie depresse che amano si i figli, na vivono il tutto come una condanna...
> Visi tristi, stanchezze, mille problemi...
> ...


Grande Cheat i miei omaggi....certo che ne vale la pena...io e mia moglie siamo stati via da ven pom a domenica sera..e ogni tanto ci venivamo in mente,anche se sono maggiorenni..riempiono la vita anche se hanno mille ''marroni''in testa..da soli saremmo separati di sicuro!!!!
Certo per il sesso non averli in giro,anche se casa di citta'e molto grande vuole dire...non mi ricordo quante ne abbiamo fatte....


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Confermo tutto



è dura lo so...
quando lessi la tua storia non sono riuscita a scrivere una riga....(nonostante mi infili i qua e di la anche quando nn mi compete lo ammetto)
e poi la mia esperienza è una sciocchezza a confronto...
ma comprendo tutti i percorsi del caso...
ci vuole serenità..è buffo quando lo dicevano a me mi incazzavo ma adesso capisco..ma solo adesso
auguri


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è dura lo so...
> quando lessi la tua storia non sono riuscita a scrivere una riga....(nonostante mi infili i qua e di la anche quando nn mi compete lo ammetto)
> e poi la mia esperienza è una sciocchezza a confronto...
> ma comprendo tutti i percorsi del caso...
> ...


Ma io sto benissimo...e anche mia moglie ormai...

È qui sul forum che mi danno del "segaiolo depresso" se racconto di brevi momenti di sconforto o del "culattone figlio di papà" se mi dichiaro sempre felice e in piedi

Comunque vada devo perdere 

Per me rimane sempre l'invidia il peggiore dei mali!!!


----------



## tesla (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Dici a me o ci sono altri segaioli???
> 
> Io non soffrivo e non soffro...mi urta, mi stressa, a tratti mi umilia...ma non ho augurato la morte a nessuno e nemmeno mi sono mai considerato sfortunato per questo...pazienza, lo faccio...
> 
> ...


vedi, se un utente ti dà fastidio e in effetti daniele dopo un po' fastidio lo dà, basta ignorarlo.
io sono dell'idea che una volta espresso urbanamente il proprio pensiero, poi si possa evitare un thread.
l'acidità della mia risposta è data principalmente dall'arroganza implicita nei tuoi post passati, a parte quello della provetta dove mostravi maggiore umanità e in ultimo dalla supponenza di quelli in questo thread specifico.
come dice oscuro forse ti manca l'esperienza in fatto di sofferenze, probabilmente ti manca la sensibilità in generale, spero non ti manchi anche l'umiltà di accettare un consiglio: quando si parla di depressione, meglio tapparsi la bocca e prima di parlare documentarsi.
nessuno esce da una depressione col bicipite flesso all'urlo" sono un vero maschio".
se ne esce soltanto con cure attente e molta sofferenza.
un'altra considerazione è ci vuole un pizzico di intelligenza, giusto una spruzzata per evitare battute stupide in questa situazione, non sai mai cosa puoi provocare.  bungee jumping? pessimo gusto, davvero.
la tua diagnosi sulla capricciosità di daniele è esatta? non sei uno specialista.
è appeso a un filo, evitiamo di spezzarlo e fargli fare qualche cagata, che ne dici? 
magari stando semplicemente zitti, che un bel tacer non fu mai scritto.

concludo dicendo, non è un criminale a meno di non voler fare processi alle intenzioni.
è solo molto mal preso da punto di vista psicologico




Minerva ha detto:


> questa detta da te  mi sorprende , tesla.
> sei sensibile abbastanza da capire cosa ci sia dietro, dai


lui ne ha dette di peggio a me, non per indulgere sulle mie parole ma sinceramente non vedo perchè dovrei limitarmi quando il rispetto non è reciproco.



Simy ha detto:


> e no Tesla! questa è cattiva! troppo...davvero troppo


idem


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Azzo*

A giusto quello di tesla è un brutto intervento....quelli di cheater e conte su daniele cosa sono?Senti cheater,io non ho nessun rapporto di parentela...ma ho un sensibilità che non mi permette di schernire chi è in evidente difficoltà!!!Questo non significa compatire o condividere,io non son d'accordo con le uscite di daniele,ma che un PALLEMOSCIE COME TE viene su con trattati sui criminali,con ospedali e tutte quelle cazzo di porcate da bimbo viziato be, mi rompe i coioni...!!CHI NON RISPETTA LA SOFFERENZA ALTRUI E SOLO UN POVERO COIONE e dubito fortemente che tu possa conoscere persone di un certo livello,avrai salvato tuo padre dal fallimento,ma resta un padre comunque fallito vista l'insensibilità di un figlio simile...!Adesso approfftta della tua fortuna....ma scenziato mio ,un giorno finirà....e ne riparleremo....coione!!!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> vedi, se un utente ti dà fastidio e in effetti daniele dopo un po' fastidio lo dà, *basta ignorarlo*.
> io sono dell'idea che una volta espresso urbanamente il proprio pensiero, poi si possa evitare un thread.
> l'acidità della mia risposta è data principalmente dall'arroganza implicita nei tuoi post passati, a parte quello della provetta dove mostravi maggiore umanità e in ultimo dalla supponenza di quelli in questo thread specifico.
> come dice oscuro *forse ti manca l'esperienza in fatto di sofferenze*, probabilmente ti manca la sensibilità in generale, spero non ti manchi anche l'umiltà di accettare un consiglio: *quando si parla di depressione, meglio tapparsi la bocca e prima di parlare documentarsi.*
> ...


ignorarlo...fammi capire, c'è un botta e risposta che comprende diversi utenti e IO dovrei tacere??? perchè IO??? solo perchè la penso in una determinata maniera

esperienze di sofferenza...questa è bella...
c'è una patente poi? un attestato???
mia cara non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si DEBBA soffrire, e sopratutto non sta a te stabilire se e quanto io abbia sofferto e sopratutto in quale modo reagisca...quindi tieniti la tua "esperienza di sofferenza" e lasciami al mio "gioioso vivere" dove ti assicuro SI STA MEGLIO

depressione...
ci si cura...se si entra in un forum pubblico, da sani o da malati, si deve essere coscienti di dialogare con gente comune che può pensarla in tutte le maniere...anche chi ha subito daniene deve sapere che ci sono persone come lui che potranno ferire e portare a sconforti, e facciamo cge daniele è il povero pupo del forum e tutti gli altri siamo dei fortunati senza problemi??? vuole stare qua? bene, si prenda le "tesla" che lo difendono e i "the cheater" che lo attaccano...oppure che sia lui per primo ad ignorare

diagnosi...
non sono uno specialista, anzi non so nemmeno quanto sia vero il caso di questo daniele (ho anche pensato che sia un fake totale) e magari non avrò mai risposta...di sicuro anche se fossi uno specialista non potrei e non DOVREI fare alcuna analisi: CI SONO I CENTRI SPECIALIZZATI dove evidentemente lui non vuole andare o non riesce a farsi aiutare

io non faccio alcun processo alle intenzioni, ma chi dichiara di fare telefonate periodiche alla ex disturbandola e chi le augura disgrazie varie, per me può essere no malato: può essere in stato terminale, ma non ha giustificazioni...specie quando si chiamano in causa tragedie come tumori e terremoti, cose che chiunque qui ha provato sulla propria pelle direttamente o meno!!!

in conclusione, se hai particolari necessità, posso fare in modo di farti avere una delle tante provette da me riempite...almeno capirai cosa vuol dire sperare che sia quella buona, e magari con te attecchisce!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A giusto quello di tesla è un brutto intervento....quelli di cheater e conte su daniele cosa sono?Senti cheater,io non ho nessun rapporto di parentela...ma ho un sensibilità che non mi permette di schernire chi è in evidente difficoltà!!!Questo non significa compatire o condividere,io non son d'accordo con le uscite di daniele,ma che un PALLEMOSCIE COME TE viene su con trattati sui criminali,con ospedali e tutte quelle cazzo di porcate da bimbo viziato be, mi rompe i coioni...!!*CHI NON RISPETTA LA SOFFERENZA ALTRUI E SOLO UN POVERO COIONE* e dubito fortemente che tu possa conoscere persone di un certo livello,avrai salvato tuo padre dal fallimento,ma resta un padre comunque fallito vista l'insensibilità di un figlio simile...!Adesso approfftta della tua fortuna....ma scenziato mio ,un giorno finirà....e ne riparleremo....coione!!!!:up:


hai ragione...sono stato un coglione...comincerò a rispettare la sofferenza altrui...COMINCIO DA TE

troppa sfiga vero??? troppe cose andate male...sei un povero disgraziato che meritava di più, e ti compatisco per questo...
cosa hai che non va??? lavoro duro? paga misera? moglie troia? corna a tempesta??? erezione a tratti??? disfunzione totale??? manie omosessuali??? cosa amico mio??? vieni qua, fatti abbracciare...

...ti rispetto e ti sono vicino, se hai bisogno di soldi fammelo sapere...se cerchi una donna che te lo faccia drizzare dimmelo posso anche sacrificare mia moglie (lo farebbe drizzare ad un morto)

CONSIDERAMI TUO AMICO!!! :up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Ahoo*

Ma c'hai proprio la faccia come er culo .....!Ma gli hai dato del criminale,del malato,ma chi cazzo sei?ma come ti permetti?In virtu di cosa poi?Da quale pulpito?Adesso vuoi fare pure la povera vittima?Guarda st'atteggiamento da mafiosello poi....io me ne sbatto i coioni....fallo con qualcun'altro perchè a me paura non me la mette certo un bimbetto con il culetto parato.....chiaro vero?:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Giugno 2012)

Vedo che ci si vuole sempre bene qui


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Guarda,non ho bisogno di niente....ho tutto,e nel tutto per fortuna, ho anche il rispetto per chi soffre, cosa che a te manca perchè ti è stato ragalato tutto...!Mafiosetto dei miei coioni io son a tua disposizione sempre.....:rotfl:se vuoi qualche lezione di vita sono qui....!In quanto a sfiga be...credo che quello sfigato sei proprio tu...io non ho bisogno di un posto simile per rimorchirare donne.... tu povera testa di cazzo puoi dire altrettanto?Son un pesce troppo grande per te....vedi di telare....prima che ti rifilo qualche altro calcio in culo......!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma c'hai proprio la faccia come er culo .....!Ma gli hai dato del criminale,del malato,ma chi cazzo sei?ma come ti permetti?In virtu di cosa poi?Da quale pulpito?Adesso vuoi fare pure la povera vittima?Guarda st'atteggiamento da mafiosello poi....io me ne sbatto i coioni....fallo con qualcun'altro perchè a me paura non me la mette certo un bimbetto con il culetto parato.....chiaro vero?:up:


MAFIOSELLO??? :unhappy:

ma sei scemo oltre che sfigato???

quando ho usato un atteggiamento del genere??? ho minacciato?? no, anzi ti ho proposto un aiuto 

e poi vittima...IO????? ahahahahahahah 

tanto per inciso: io la mafia la combatto GIORNO PER GIORNO...l'unica cosa per la quale mi vanto veramente...il resto sono stronzate per far inkazzare gli scemi come te :up:

scopa di più, e menati il cervello meno


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,non ho bisogno di niente....ho tutto,e nel tutto per fortuna, ho anche il rispetto per chi soffre, cosa che a te manca perchè ti è stato ragalato tutto...!Mafiosetto dei miei coioni io son a tua disposizione sempre.....:rotfl:se vuoi qualche lezione di vita sono qui....!In quanto a sfiga be...credo che quello sfigato sei proprio tu...*io non ho bisogno di un posto simile per rimorchirare donne*.... tu povera testa di cazzo puoi dire altrettanto?Son un pesce troppo grande per te....vedi di telare....prima che ti rifilo qualche altro calcio in culo......!!:up:


con questa hai superato te stesso 

eh chi avrei rimorchiato io??? ahahahahahahahahahahah 

cioè...io che...

...vabè lasciamo perdere....
...ahahahahahahahaha, però mi stai facendo divertire...continua ti prego :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Vedo che ci si vuole sempre bene qui


è partito un altro embolo...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Io non mi rimangio niente hai proprio l'atteggiamento da mafiosetto so tutto io...e invece non sei un cazzo!!!poi è daniele il criminale......ma a chi vuoi mettere paura coione? a chi?:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non mi rimangio niente hai proprio l'atteggiamento da mafiosetto so tutto io...e invece non sei un cazzo!!!poi è daniele il criminale......ma a chi vuoi mettere paura coione? a chi?:rotfl:


io metto paura??? ma dove le hai lette le minacce???

ahahahahahahahah 

dai continua...mi stai facendo morire...

sei un vero clown


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*cheater*

Adesso io non lascio perdere proprio una beata minchia...vedi mafiosetto hai fatto lo spaccone con il personaggio sbagliato....per cui se vuoi vado oltre.....!Quando parli di sfiga...pensa a te.....e ci siamo capiti  vero??Ora vedi di sparire prima ti faccia fare qualche figura di merda più grossa....stai a catena sicilianuzzo mio...A CATENA!!!!:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è partito un altro embolo...


Così sembrerebbe


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso io non lascio perdere proprio una beata minchia...vedi mafiosetto hai fatto lo spaccone con il personaggio sbagliato....per cui se vuoi vado oltre.....!Quando parli di sfiga...pensa a te.....e ci siamo capiti  vero??Ora vedi di sparire prima ti faccia fare qualche figura di merda più grossa....stai a catena sicilianuzzo mio...A CATENA!!!!:up:


ora sei tu il minaccioso, contrariamente a me che non ho per nulla minacciato

mi piace però...mi piace quando il cretino di turno si sente sicuro di se...più accattivante 

continua, continua pure...fammi fare questa figura di merda...

sei il personaggio sbagliato??? mmmmm, originalissimo...questa dove l'hai presa: pulp fiction o il padrino???

hai fatto tutto tu...continua finchè vuoi...me la puoi sempre solo sucare


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Così sembrerebbe


io prendo la birra e tu i pop-corn?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*ultimo sangre*

Ma a voi sembra normale dare del criminale a daniele?del malato?parlare di ospedali?DENIGRARE CHI NON STA BENE?Insomma sto mafiosetto da 4 denari deve tediarci con le sue stronzate da figlio di papà?Arriva pure il momento che qualcuno gli rappresenta il suo esser coione o no????


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io prendo la birra e tu i pop-corn?


Ok, Moretti per me


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A giusto quello di tesla è un brutto intervento....quelli di cheater e conte su daniele cosa sono?Senti cheater,io non ho nessun rapporto di parentela...ma ho un sensibilità che non mi permette di schernire chi è in evidente difficoltà!!!Questo non significa compatire o condividere,io non son d'accordo con le uscite di daniele,ma che un PALLEMOSCIE COME TE viene su con trattati sui criminali,con ospedali e tutte quelle cazzo di porcate da bimbo viziato be, mi rompe i coioni...!!CHI NON RISPETTA LA SOFFERENZA ALTRUI E SOLO UN POVERO COIONE e dubito fortemente che tu possa conoscere persone di un certo livello,avrai salvato tuo padre dal fallimento,ma resta un padre comunque fallito vista l'insensibilità di un figlio simile...!Adesso approfftta della tua fortuna....ma scenziato mio ,un giorno finirà....e ne riparleremo....coione!!!!:up:


Premetto che non sono dalla parte di nessuno.
Ma sinceramente trovo gli interventi di Daniele angoscianti, a volte ho pensato anche se non fosse il caso se qualcuno conosce la sua ex di avvertirla.
Probabilmente hai ragione tu a pensare che siano solo parole a cui non seguono fatti, ma io non riesco ad essere così tranquilla.
Forse Conte e Cheater hanno esagerato ma potrebbe anche essere un modo per scuoterlo da questo torpore.
Ti accorgi che anche quando cerchi di parlare con toni pacati dandogli un'alternativa lui non legge e prosegue per la sua strada? Non so, forse non ho esperienza di persone con problemi così seri e parlo a vanvera e non sarò sensibile quanto te ma leggere che qualcuno malato o no dica certe cose a me infastidisce parecchio.
Ho sofferto di ansia e attacchi di panico, so quanto si può stare male. ho cambiato psicologo due volte, ho provate decine di cure fino a che ho trovato il modo di arginare il problema. Amo troppo la vita. e l'ho fatto da sola, mio marito mi ha sempre detto che erano tutte cazzate, i miei genitori idem. Mi sono fatta forza e non so se ne sono fuori ma so come affrontare il mostro.
Daniele non vuole curarsi, io posso avere tutta la pazienza e la comprensione del mondo davanti a una persona malata che fa di tutto per tirarsi fuori e non ci riesce. Non ho mai creduto al fatto che non possa prendere farmaci, potrà essere allergico ad alcuni farmaci ma non a tutti. Il problema è che se dovessero trovare il farmaco giusto, dovrebbe iniziare a vivere e lui non ne ha intenzione.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Ah*

Ah ecco tipico del mafiosetto siciliano...quando vede le brutte poi scialla e dice di non aver fatto nulla.....quello che hai detto a daniele e nulla?Le tue non sono opinioni i tuoi son stati giudizi su una persona che ha già dei grandi disagi....!Io ti consiglio di pensare ai tuoi di disagi.....spero non debba ripeterti il messaggio...ok?


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a voi sembra normale dare del criminale a daniele?del malato?parlare di ospedali?DENIGRARE CHI NON STA BENE?Insomma sto mafiosetto da 4 denari deve tediarci con le sue stronzate da figlio di papà?Arriva pure il momento che qualcuno gli rappresenta il suo esser coione o no????


Guarda son passato a leggere e non so bene quale sia la causa scatenante,
non ho letto tutte le pagine quindi non so esattamente cosa sia successo.

Però mi sembra che ci sia un bell'astio.

Neanche tu ci stai andando leggero comunque.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a voi sembra normale dare del criminale a daniele?del malato?parlare di ospedali?DENIGRARE CHI NON STA BENE?Insomma sto mafiosetto da 4 denari deve tediarci con le sue stronzate da figlio di papà?Arriva pure il momento che qualcuno gli rappresenta il suo esser coione o no????


magari sono anche io come daniele...ho bisogno di cure...dovresti rispettarmi no? CHE NE SAI SE SONO MENTALMENTE STABILE ANCHE IO??? 

potrei essere uno psicopatico e per giunta mafioso...

e comunque, solo qui mi auguro tu la smetta, tagliala con il dare del mafioso...la gente è morta per mano della mafia e tu NON HAI IDEA di cosa sia essere mafioso e non esserlo sopratutto dalle mie parti...

...qui la mafia la si combatte a ferro e fuoco ogni giorno...quindi taglia questa parola perchè ci hai seriamente scassato la minchia!!!

vatti a fare una passeggiata e prendi aria!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a voi sembra normale dare del criminale a daniele?del malato?parlare di ospedali?DENIGRARE CHI NON STA BENE?Insomma sto mafiosetto da 4 denari deve tediarci con le sue stronzate da figlio di papà?Arriva pure il momento che qualcuno gli rappresenta il suo esser coione o no????


Oscuro, sono assolutamente d'accordo quando dici che a Daniele dobbiamo solo cercare di dare una mano, di aiutarlo a contenere la sua rabbia. Ma io sono qui da tempo, ho letto Daniele  ... e mi sono fatta la mia idea. Qualcuno può reagire male, forse perchè non capisce, forse perchè crede che scrollando un depresso a questo passi... e non è così, purtroppo. Ma non è con una serie di scambi di insulti che facciamo stare meglio Daniele.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Premetto che non sono dalla parte di nessuno.
> Ma sinceramente trovo gli interventi di Daniele angoscianti, a volte ho pensato anche se non fosse il caso se qualcuno conosce la sua ex di avvertirla.
> Probabilmente hai ragione tu a pensare che siano solo parole a cui non seguono fatti, ma io non riesco ad essere così tranquilla.
> Forse Conte e Cheater hanno esagerato ma potrebbe anche essere un modo per scuoterlo da questo torpore.
> ...


Io non credo che non legga, Farfalla. Io credo che di fronte ad una mano tesa, lui si senta meglio. Ma forse non viene qui per dire che sta meglio, viene qui solo quando deve urlare la sua rabbia.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

*Oscuro*

Scusa se mi permetto. Ma non capisco proprio cosa ti abbia fatto partire sto embolo.
Cheat può avere esagerato ma adesso l'hai superato di gran lunga e soprattutto tutte le cose di cui lo accusi io non le leggo proprio.

Scusate l'intromissione ma è veramente sempre spiacevole leggere certe discussioni


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Ancora*

Senti mafiosetto tu a me non hai proprio un cazzo da insegnare...sui certe tematiche ma cosa combatti tu? cosa?Ma ti permetti di dare del criminale ad una persona che sta male cosa c'entra con l'esser criminale?cosa?La mafia c'è perchè ci son i coioni come te.....Vatti a prendere un pò d'aria tu è fatti insegnare la parola rispetto...sicilianuzzo coioine!!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non credo che non legga, Farfalla. Io credo che di fronte ad una mano tesa, lui si senta meglio. Ma forse non viene qui per dire che sta meglio, viene qui solo quando deve urlare la sua rabbia.


Non credo si senta meglio, se si sentisse meglio almeno direbbe che apprezza il gesto. Invece davanti a una mano tesa ti risputa addosso la sua rabbia......


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto. Ma non capisco proprio cosa ti abbia fatto partire sto embolo.
> Cheat può avere esagerato ma adesso l'hai superato di gran lunga e soprattutto *tutte le cose di cui lo accusi io non le leggo proprio*.
> 
> Scusate l'intromissione ma è veramente sempre spiacevole leggere certe discussioni


ho cancellato le prove...io son furbo ehh 

ha fatto un po' un film tutto suo...minacce ecc...

avesse continuato sull'argomento, magari ci scannavamo ma comunque sarebbe rimasta una discussione...

...poi LUI ha svoltato in senso vietato, e si è anche perso...ora ha anche i miraggi...



ovviamente è ANCHE colpa mia e chiedo scusa a tutti voi che leggete


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Per il resto ragazzi mi spiace il degenerare....ma proprio non sopporto l'arroganza di chi ha la pancia piena e si permette di dare del MALATO E CRIMINALE AD UNA PERSONA CHE SOFFRE E NON RIESCE AD USCIRNE....!Purtroppo certe ingiustizie non le accetto....e io son il primo a rompere a daniele quando esagera....ma a tutto c'è un limite e oggi sto sicilianuzzo  da due lire ha veramente esagerato!!Mi scuso con tutti ma non con sto povero cretino!!!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti mafiosetto tu a me non hai proprio un cazzo da insegnare...sui certe tematiche ma cosa combatti tu? cosa?Ma ti permetti di dare del criminale ad una persona che sta male cosa c'entra con l'esser criminale?cosa?La mafia c'è perchè ci son i coioni come te.....Vatti a prendere un pò d'aria tu è fatti insegnare la parola rispetto...sicilianuzzo coioine!!!


tranquillo

sei limitato e adesso l'ho definitivamente capito

mi dai del siciliano come se fosse un'offesa...parli di mafia come se fosse un fenomenuccio come altri...do del criminale ad un che "minaccia quotidianamente" e ti offendi per questo, mentre tu che non sai nulla di me sentenzi che io "non combatto niente e non so niente"

sei solo limitato...non tutti abbiamo lo stesso numero di neuroni in testa...tu ne hai di meno, non è un difetto...è natura

prendi fiato però, o ti prende un infarto


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto. Ma non capisco proprio cosa ti abbia fatto partire sto embolo.
> Cheat può avere esagerato ma adesso l'hai superato di gran lunga e soprattutto tutte le cose di cui lo accusi io non le leggo proprio.
> 
> Scusate l'intromissione ma è veramente sempre spiacevole leggere certe discussioni


Mi sa che il tuo intervento è stato "leggermente" inascoltato ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma tu sei solo un povero verme sicilianuzzo nulla di più.....!Quello limitato coione, sei tu...sparare su chi è in difficoltà è da gente di merda, ti sei qualificato da solo......!Non provare a mistificare un cazzo...è il malato o criminale la prossima volta dallo a tuo fratello....sicilianuzzo dei miei coioni!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Dovresti conoscermi....sto coione si permette di dare del malato ad uno che sta male ma scherziamo?vai in ospedale?gli ha dato pure del criminale ma si può?Farfalla non scherziamo dai...avro esagerato ma sto testa di cazzo andava redarguito....!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mi sa che il tuo intervento è stato "leggermente" inascoltato ...


Tranquillo, non avevo dubbi


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sei solo un povero verme sicilianuzzo nulla di più.....!Quello limitato coione, sei tu...sparare su chi è in difficoltà è da gente di merda, ti sei qualificato da solo......!Non provare a mistificare un cazzo...è il malato o criminale la prossima volta dallo a tuo fratello....sicilianuzzo dei miei coioni!!!


continua continua

io mi sto veramente divertendo 

magari stasera ti diventa duro e finalmente riesci a trombare :carneval:

sssssssfogati...liberati dai tuoi complessi


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*cheater*

Ma ,quello complessato sei tu....ti ripeto non ho bisogno di questo posto per rimorchiare..... informati bene sicilianuzzo....hai la testa dura e ti vuoi far male per forza vero?A quanto mi risulta tu non puoi dire la stessa cosa....quindi sfigatone abbassa la testa e non rompermi più i coioni....!Poi IMPARA IL RISPETTO, malato dallo a tuo padre....intesi o devo ripetere?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovresti conoscermi....sto coione *si permette di dare del malato ad uno che sta* *male* ma scherziamo?vai in ospedale?gli ha dato pure del criminale ma si può?Farfalla non scherziamo dai...avro esagerato ma sto testa di cazzo andava redarguito....!!



mi limito al grassetto... bè, la depressione *è* una malattia e come tale andrebbe curata... 
Non mi esprimo sul criminale, non penso che Daniele sia un criminale, ma per quanto uno possa non essere d'accordo sull'opportunità o sul risultato... suggerire a chi augura a una persona di morire per un brutto tumore di farsi una idea da vicino di cosa soffrono le persone malate di tumore e i loro cari... non è un insulto.
Puoi pensare che non serva, che sia inutile, che sia inopportuno.
Io mi ricordo dell'indignazione che provai quando una volta Daniele disse che se avesse saputo di avere poco tempo da vivere, avrebbe pagato qualcuno per violentare la sua ex.

Sugli alterchi personali tra te e Cheat, mi astengo, sono fatti vostri.


----------



## JON (5 Giugno 2012)

Gli interventi di daniele non vanno "controbattuti". Se si decide di farlo, lo si fa con le dovute cautele e cognizione di causa.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovresti conoscermi....sto coione si permette di dare del malato ad uno che sta male ma scherziamo?vai in ospedale?gli ha dato pure del criminale ma si può?Farfalla non scherziamo dai...avro esagerato ma sto testa di cazzo andava redarguito....!!



Ok io ci provo, vediamo se riesco a farti capire come l'ho letto io....
Ripeto i toni non sono stati dei migliori ma: Daniele è malato (non è un offesa è un dato di fatto!) come lo sono stata io e forse lo sono ancora e ammettere di esserlo è il primo passo in questo tipo di situazioni.
Vai in un ospedale è stato scritto anche questo in un modo forte e aggressivo ma mi domando: quanti di noi non hanno mai pensato che forse un periodo in una casa di cura, con una terapia di 24 ore su 24 lo possa aiutare?
Io si lo ammetto.
Ripeto cambiamo i toni ma alcuni concetti non sono sbagliati. Inoltre, ti auguro di cuore di non avere nessuno che ha un tumore vicino a te, io sono molto sensibile all'argomento e quando ho letto la frase di Daniele ti assicuro che un va fanculo a carattere cubitali mi è partito alla grande. malato si o no chissenefrega.
Ti ripeto sono sempre più vicina a quella ragazza e mi auguro di cuore di non leggere mai nulla sul giornale che la riguardi perchè io un pochino sulla coscienza me la sentirei. Tutti sapevamo e nessuno l'ha fermato. 
Poi può essere che io guardi troppi thriller, ma questa "fastidiosa" sensazione ce l'ho da un po' di tempo.

Per quel che riguarda Cheat e quello che gli hai detto, ho riletto tutto ma non capisco l'essere siciliano, la mafia, e essere in un questo forum per cuccare cosa c'entri........


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ,quello complessato sei tu....ti ripeto non ho bisogno di questo posto per rimorchiare..... informati bene sicilianuzzo....hai la testa dura e ti vuoi far male per forza vero?A quanto mi risulta tu non puoi dire la stessa cosa....quindi sfigatone abbassa la testa e non rompermi più i coioni....!Poi IMPARA IL RISPETTO, malato dallo a tuo padre....intesi o devo ripetere?


rimorchiare??? ma che droghe prendi???

io caro il mio pallottolino non ho rimorchiato nessuno e non ho ne questa ambizione ne l'esigenza di farlo...io, contrariamente a te, devo EVITARE di essere rimorchiato...un po' in tutto il mondo 

per il resto, mio padre E' MALATO e ti ringrazio per avermelo ricordato
tienitelo stretto tuo padre se ce l'hai

comunque mandami l'iban così ti faccio un bonifico e la finisci di scassare la uallera...morto di fame complessato!!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovresti conoscermi....sto coione si permette di dare del malato ad uno che sta male ma scherziamo?vai in ospedale?gli ha dato pure del criminale ma si può?Farfalla non scherziamo dai...avro esagerato ma sto testa di cazzo andava redarguito....!!


Ah dimenticavo, ti conosco per quel che il forum mi consente, e mi sei simpatico. Per questo sono intervenuta, perchè mi sembra tu abbia preso un granchio (IMHO)


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok io ci provo, vediamo se riesco a farti capire come l'ho letto io....
> Ripeto i toni non sono stati dei migliori ma: Daniele è malato (non è un offesa è un dato di fatto!) come lo sono stata io e forse lo sono ancora e ammettere di esserlo è il primo passo in questo tipo di situazioni.
> Vai in un ospedale è stato scritto anche questo in un modo forte e aggressivo ma mi domando: quanti di noi non hanno mai pensato che forse un periodo in una casa di cura, con una terapia di 24 ore su 24 lo possa aiutare?
> Io si lo ammetto.
> ...


LE FOLLIE CHE HA IN TESTA LUI


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Nausica*

Guarda son il primo a rimproverare daniele quando esagera......a sulla malattia che ha augurato mi son anche incazzato!!Ma che daniele debba diverntare oggetto di scherno di un povero coione questo no......!Daniele minaccia perchè sfoga la sua rabbia cosa c'entra dargli del criminale?Schernirlo invitandolo ad andare in ospedale con tono denigratorio?Ecco questo non mi sta bene...poi chi è che parla?Un povero cretino....senza ne arte ne parte.....che ha fatto la sua diagnosi sulla base di cosa poi?Del fatto che non ha mai fatto un cazzo in vita sua?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda son il primo a rimproverare daniele quando esagera......a sulla malattia che ha augurato mi son anche incazzato!!Ma che daniele debba diverntare oggetto di scherno di un povero coione questo no......!Daniele minaccia perchè sfoga la sua rabbia cosa c'entra dargli del criminale?Schernirlo invitandolo ad andare in ospedale con tono denigratorio?Ecco questo non mi sta bene...poi chi è che parla?Un povero cretino....senza ne arte ne parte.....che ha fatto la sua diagnosi sulla base di cosa poi?Del fatto che non ha mai fatto un cazzo in vita sua?


sei meno divertente di prima...

...è un giorno che scrivi le stesse cose...

ti mando qualche euro anche per un corso di public speaking o simile???

vammi a lavare la macchina dai, su su...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Chaetare*

Bonifico, soldi ma sai dire solo questo?Sicilianuzzo di merda?Ma io mi ti compro a te e tutta la tua famiglietta del cazzo demente......!tuo padre malato?non me ne fotte na minchia....impara il rispetto poi parli con me mafiosetto del cazzo!!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda son il primo a rimproverare daniele quando esagera......a sulla malattia che ha augurato mi son anche incazzato!!Ma che daniele debba diverntare oggetto di scherno di un povero coione questo no......!Daniele minaccia perchè sfoga la sua rabbia cosa c'entra dargli del criminale?Schernirlo invitandolo ad andare in ospedale con tono denigratorio?Ecco questo non mi sta bene...poi chi è che parla?*Un povero cretino....senza ne arte ne parte.....che ha fatto la sua diagnosi sulla base di cosa poi?Del fatto che non ha mai fatto un cazzo in vita sua?*


E questo lo sai perchè lo conosci di persona? Perchè io che leggo il forum come te non le ho tutte queste informazioni......


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok io ci provo, vediamo se riesco a farti capire come l'ho letto io....
> Ripeto i toni non sono stati dei migliori ma: Daniele è malato (non è un offesa è un dato di fatto!) come lo sono stata io e forse lo sono ancora e ammettere di esserlo è il primo passo in questo tipo di situazioni.
> Vai in un ospedale è stato scritto anche questo in un modo forte e aggressivo ma mi domando: quanti di noi non hanno mai pensato che forse un periodo in una casa di cura, con una terapia di 24 ore su 24 lo possa aiutare?
> Io si lo ammetto.
> ...



Q&A :up:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

scusate...chi mi riassume??io ero riimasta alla faccenda della provetta....ma piu leggo e piu mi confondo...
per favore...
grazie


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Senti*

Senti mafiosetto quando fai un salto a roma..passami a trovare....tanto sai a chi devi rivolgerti così' vediamo se sarò ioa lalvarti la macchina o tu a pulirmi le scarpe sicilianuzzo di merda!!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Q&A :up:


Q&A è meraviglioso, è la prima volta che lo vedo


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Be ci vuole poco guarda come si pone nei confronti di daniele..........!Farfalla lasciamo stare!!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate...chi mi riassume??io ero riimasta alla faccenda della provetta....ma piu leggo e piu mi confondo...
> per favore...
> grazie


Se togli gli epiteti mi sa che siamo ancora fermi alla provetta


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bonifico, soldi ma sai dire solo questo?Sicilianuzzo di merda?Ma io mi ti compro a te e tutta la tua famiglietta del cazzo demente......!tuo padre malato?non me ne fotte na minchia....impara il rispetto poi parli con me mafiosetto del cazzo!!!


sei un morto di fame...nell'animo...

rispetto le tue disgrazie...gli sfigati come te meritano la vera compassione...

sei solo...triste e solo...e fino alla fine lo sarai!!!


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

Sono stato in day ospital per 3 mesi...3 mesi di cure cambiate di settimana in settiman, se non di giorno in giorno e con il solo effetto di...vedermi in certi casi vomitare l'anima, in altri addormentarmi dentro il piatto di roba calda (fidatevi non è bello) e per ultimo, uno sfogo che sembrava avessi una malattia sessualmente trasmissibile....ma per fortuna mia era solo uno sfogo allergico che mi ha fatto piangere pisciando per un mese. 
Considerando che fermarmi non posso, che devo fare 40 km al giorno in macchina in mezzo al traffico e che devo essere atteno al 100% a quello che faccio, visto che nel mio caso seguo ordini, ma faccio anche preventivi di macchine automatiche non prorpiamente semplici in una divisione che fa strumentazione su misura, non posso sbagliare io, gli altri hanno strumenti di controllo, io purtroppo ho l'unico lavoro a cui compete il controllo completo del progetto.
I farmaci possono servire se avessi uno sbilanciamento chimico che non ho, in effetti il mio corpo è totalmente sano e l'unico modo per farmi non pensare sono dei grandi antipsicotici che mi renderebbbero o invalido a lavorare o invalido sul serio.
Ho fatto per anni sedute da una psicologa dopo la morte violenta di mio padre, non ho vissuto una adolescenza fatta di errori, perchè non potevo permettermeli, mia madre non poteva reggere una qualche cazzata mia, quindi ho rigato dritto senza provare mai nulla che potesse mettere a repentaglio quella che era la mia famiglia.
Non posso capire chi mi ha tradito perchè sentiva  il bisogno di essere giovane e di vivere...io quella necessità potrò averla avuta, ma ci sono cose che ti fanno mandare giù tutto quello che vuoi fare ed agire per il bene di persone che non potrebbero sopportare quel male.
Lei non lo fece e sapeva che sarebbe stato un male deflagrante, sapeva che in famiglia siamo io e mia madre e che lei non avrebbe potuto reggere me, menre nella sua famiglia erano in totale 5 e che lei poteva essere sorretta da chiunque. Io avevo solo un postulato che mi faceva tirare avanti e cioè che avevo poche persone attorno a me ma che quelle poche mi volevano bene, non amare, voler bene che è cosa diversa e che nella mia solitudine interiore quelle poche persone non mi avrebbero fatto quello che non potevo reggere, visto che dovevo reggere altre situazioni molto peggiori. Io a 29 anni ero già consumato abbastanza, ma ero tosto per reggere  ai colpi di quella vita che mi è stata difficile e che dimostra ogni giorno di portarmi via qualcosa. Lei sapeva  che non potevo sorreggermi e che nessuno lo avrebbe fatto, che la mia caduta sarebbe stata enorme e che con me sarebbe caduta mia madre, così è successo e ribadisco, lei lo sapeva.
Ogni persona ha una debolezza dentro di sè, chi è fuori dalla nostra persona non può ferirci, quelle poche persone che sono vicini a noi per davvero possono fare danni terribili, pensate, io sono solo come un cane da 23 anni, sono chiuso in me stesso e l'unica persona dallla quale mi sono fatto conoscere è stata  lei, Serena, che sapeva il mio dramma. Non le ho ma chiesto di stare con me a vita, non le ho mai chiesto di avere pietà per me perchè io vivevo bene in quel modo,* le ho chiesto solo di lasciarmi la speranza umana che le persone non sono solo insetti.

*Alla fine le avevo chiesto solo onestà  nei miei confronti, è stata lei che ha vooluto conoscermi peer quello che davvero avevo vissuto, perchè volevaun rapporto cristallino e di sincerità con me, io non riesco più dire chi sono, quel buio che mi porto dentro a nessuno, ma so di averlo, un buio interiore orribile che aspetta solo di uscire fuori e travolgere  gli altri, ma ho sempre creduto nel bene. Io non so perchè Serena pensò che io sia violento, ho nella mia vita prima sfogato l'eccesso di rabbia contro oggetti, l'ho sempre fatto perchè per me è una valvola che mi calma subito ma mai  pensavo di fare del male ad altri.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti mafiosetto quando fai un salto a roma..passami a trovare....tanto sai a chi devi rivolgerti così' vediamo se sarò ioa lalvarti la macchina o tu a pulirmi le scarpe sicilianuzzo di merda!!!


e poi sono io che minaccio 

comunque ti farò sapere...le scarpe pulirtele??? naaaaa...te ne compro un paio nuove!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda son il primo a rimproverare daniele quando esagera......a sulla malattia che ha augurato mi son anche incazzato!!Ma che daniele debba diverntare oggetto di scherno di un povero coione questo no......!Daniele minaccia perchè sfoga la sua rabbia cosa c'entra dargli del criminale?Schernirlo invitandolo ad andare in ospedale con tono denigratorio?Ecco questo non mi sta bene...poi chi è che parla?Un povero cretino....senza ne arte ne parte.....che ha fatto la sua diagnosi sulla base di cosa poi?Del fatto che non ha mai fatto un cazzo in vita sua?



Oscuro, sai, credo che 

chi è personalmente colpito da certe cose possa essere più sensibile a certe sparate. Opinione personale, Cheat a Daniele gliel'ha detto proprio di stomaco di andare a vedere la sofferenza dei malati in ospedale, incazzato come mi ero incazzata io altre volte, quella volta.

Poi, a quanto ho capito, Cheat si è fatto un bel mazzetto così per costruire quello che ha, e sta pure affrontando un sacco di difficoltà per proteggerlo. Quello che ha costruito e le persone che ci si guadagnano la vita.
Il suo tono forse scanzonato per i tuoi gusti magari te lo fa prendere per una persona diversa?

Non è che ti confondi con qualcun altro per il "senza arte nè parte" etc?
Ovvio che mi sto basando sui suoi racconti, però è quello che abbiamo a disposizione.

Poi... non sono psicologa, ma che Daniele sia malato lo ammette pure lui stesso...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Ecco*

Ecco quando passi a roma vienimi a trovare così vedrai quanto sono solo e triste....:rotfl:magari ti spiego il concetto di rispetto....dai sicilianuzzo mio....ti aspetto....!!!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

Inutilmente come Simy ci provo...

La smettete per favore? Tutti e due? Per favore....


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Nausica*

Ma a te sembra il modo giusto di porsi nei confronti di daniele?vorresti dire che sto demente di cheater oggi ha usato i toni giusti?Oggi sto sicilianuzzo si è solo divertito ha prenderlo per il culo....e prendere per i fondelli chi è in una condizione di disagio e da codardi e vigliacchi quindi l'appellativo mafiosetto si presta bene sto povero cretino.....!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono stato in day ospital per 3 mesi...3 mesi di cure cambiate di settimana in settiman, se non di giorno in giorno e con il solo effetto di...vedermi in certi casi vomitare l'anima, in altri addormentarmi dentro il piatto di roba calda (fidatevi non è bello) e per ultimo, uno sfogo che sembrava avessi una malattia sessualmente trasmissibile....ma per fortuna mia era solo uno sfogo allergico che mi ha fatto piangere pisciando per un mese.
> Considerando che fermarmi non posso, che devo fare 40 km al giorno in macchina in mezzo al traffico e che devo essere atteno al 100% a quello che faccio, visto che nel mio caso seguo ordini, ma faccio anche preventivi di macchine automatiche non prorpiamente semplici in una divisione che fa strumentazione su misura, non posso sbagliare io, gli altri hanno strumenti di controllo, io purtroppo ho l'unico lavoro a cui compete il controllo completo del progetto.
> I farmaci possono servire se avessi uno sbilanciamento chimico che non ho, in effetti il mio corpo è totalmente sano e l'unico modo per farmi non pensare sono dei grandi antipsicotici che mi renderebbbero o invalido a lavorare o invalido sul serio.
> Ho fatto per anni sedute da una psicologa dopo la morte violenta di mio padre, non ho vissuto una adolescenza fatta di errori, perchè non potevo permettermeli, mia madre non poteva reggere una qualche cazzata mia, quindi ho rigato dritto senza provare mai nulla che potesse mettere a repentaglio quella che era la mia famiglia.
> ...


daniele, le persone stanno insieme quando SI AMANO...no quando uno ha problemi e l'altro gli sta a fianco...

se la tua ragazza non ti amava, non puoi fargliene una colpa e sopratutto non puoi continuare a pensare che VOLESSE farti del male...

in generale devi pensare che ognuno di noi, TU COMPRESO, meritiamo di amare ed essere amati e NON ritrovarci una compagna di sventure...

puoi trovare migliaia di donne che ti ameranno e migliaia che non ti ameranno...non è un contratto, l'amore lo si deve sentire spontaneamente e non a comando

lei non ti voleva, punto!!! puoi averne quante altre ne vuoi...ma basta con i propositi omicidi, datti una mossa e non cercare risposte in questo caxxo di forum...


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Invece*

Invece di rompere i coioni a me...insegnate la parola rispetto a sto mafiosetto....e la prossima volta che gli vengono le fregole di divertirsi con daniele.....ci pensi due volte!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a te sembra il modo giusto di porsi nei confronti di daniele?vorresti dire che sto demente di cheater oggi ha usato i toni giusti?Oggi sto sicilianuzzo si è solo divertito ha prenderlo per il culo....e prendere per i fondelli chi è in una condizione di disagio e da codardi e vigliacchi quindi l'appellativo mafiosetto si presta bene sto povero cretino.....!



Non mi sembra giusto che un confronto di opinioni, anche acceso, sfoci in 2 pagine di insulti senza alcun punto e sugo.
E questo mio commento vale per tutti quelli che ci si infognano.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a te sembra il modo giusto di porsi nei confronti di daniele?vorresti dire che sto demente di cheater oggi ha usato i toni giusti?Oggi sto sicilianuzzo si è solo divertito ha prenderlo per il culo....e prendere per i fondelli chi è in una condizione di disagio e da codardi e vigliacchi quindi l'appellativo mafiosetto si presta bene sto povero cretino.....!


sembri un 13enne alle prese con la prima pippa

che ti hanno fatto i siciliani??? ti hanno trombato la moglie???

ma poi, dice che dovevi farmi fare una figura di merda??? io ancora aspetto...

...O FORSE SEI TU CHE STAI FACENDO UNA FIGURA DI MERDA COLOSSALE DA SVARIATE ORE???


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

OK, mi spiegherò meglio. Io avevo la mia vita, brutta, dolorosa ma qualcosa avevo fatto con delle fatiche terribili, partendo del tutto da zero. Avevo dei piani per me stesso, per la fine degli studi che andavano finiti tassativamente nel 2009, tra un lavoro ed un'altro per poter fare quello che mi avevano proposto di fare. Io ero vicino ad un esame, del genere che ero 1 settimana dal farlo, sarebbe stato subito dopo pasqua. Per la morte del nonno di quella sono andato a Roma ed ho dovuto rimandare l'esame (avrei dovuto studiare tutta pasqua e non si passano certi tipi di esami se non studi 12 ore al giorno). Sono tornato da Roma sconvolto, non ci stavo con la testa e visto che non era benessere del cane e del gatto l'esame l'ho perso. Dopo ci ho riprovato a studiare, ma non ci stavo con la testa, avevo continui attacchi di panico e scusatemi ai professori non importa un cazzo di questo, o sai tutto o non passi, semplice definizione di esame tosto.
lei sapeva che questo esame mi bloccava e che ero fermo per colpa della sua azione e che non potevo stare senza fare nulla, nel frattempo avevo trovato anche un lavoro da fare, ma ho dovuto lasciar perdere per via degli attacchi di panico che mi prendevano e mi facevano andare in completa incapacità di fare ogni cosa.
Stavo sempre peggio e questo non aiutava e lei cosa faceva? Nulla! Nulla pur sapendo che stavo male per via del tradimento, perchè intanto il tempo farà il suo corso...ma io non avevo tempo. Appunto non avevo tempo e si è dimostrato che non lo avevo, adesso corro dietro ai casini capitati per via di quel tempo che è andato e ho fatto un calcolo che con tutta la vita perfetta io uscirò da questa merda in 7 anni...7 anni che dovrò lavorare come un asino senza avere nulla, senza sperare in nulla e compresivi oltretutto dei miei aumenti. Cioè, facendo bene i conti io tra 7 anni avrò 40 anni e sarò solo all'inizio...mentre potevo esserlo a 30 con un poco di comprensione umana.
Allora ditemi una cosa, povera quella ragazza che ha tolto 10 anni di vita  ad una persona, ditemi è giusto?


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Io*

Sicilianuzzo mio...non sono io che mi diverto con chi sta male, il povero coione sei tu....!Poi vigliacco se hai qualcosa da dire, prova a dirmela di persona..senza altri passaggi o devo esser ancora più chiaro?Non farmi essere più chiaro,e ti ripeto:LA PROSSIMA VOLTA CHE TI VA DI FARE LO SPIRITOSO CON DANIELE,PENSACI DUE VOLTE io quelli come te li uso come carta igienica un giorno si e l'altro pure...!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Posso invitarti a fare la persona seria?puoi evitare certi eccessi?sai sto mafiuosetto aspetta solo quello per prenderti per i fondelli,non mettermi in condizioni di dargli altri calci in culo!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> daniele, le persone stanno insieme quando SI AMANO...no quando uno ha problemi e l'altro gli sta a fianco...
> 
> se la tua ragazza non ti amava, non puoi fargliene una colpa e sopratutto non puoi continuare a pensare che VOLESSE farti del male...
> 
> ...


MA lei sapeva  che tradendomi mi avrebbbe fatto del male, sapeva che doveva stare zitta con tutti, ma parlò per sfogarsi, sapeva che se  non fossi mai andato a Roma mai avrei scoperto quello che ho scoperto...ma lei mi volle a Roma per la morte di suo nonno.
Alllora visto che lo sapeva, anche se avesse solo sbagliato, dopo che ho scoperto tutto e sapendo che sarei stato non male, ma che sarei morto...un poco di umanità? Non chiedevo stesse con me, io non sto mai con chi mi tradisce, ma solo un poco di umanità e dimostrazione che nonostante tutto aveva soolo sbagliato che non mi voleva fare del male. Ma il suo non versare una lacrima per quello che ha fatto, il suo essere orgogliosa mi ha detto chiaramente una cosa...che si è goduta l'anima a farmi del male, perchè prima per lei ero una bella persona...e lei ha avuto la possibilità di ucccidere una persona.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Scusami ma cosa vuoi che ne sappia di sofferenza cheater??:rotfl:Ma dai questo l'unica sofferenza che ha provato e quando stava a smanacciarsi davanti la tv guardando la casa nella prateria.....ma dai....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> OK, mi spiegherò meglio. Io avevo la mia vita, brutta, dolorosa ma qualcosa avevo fatto con delle fatiche terribili, partendo del tutto da zero. Avevo dei piani per me stesso, per la fine degli studi che andavano finiti tassativamente nel 2009, tra un lavoro ed un'altro per poter fare quello che mi avevano proposto di fare. Io ero vicino ad un esame, del genere che ero 1 settimana dal farlo, sarebbe stato subito dopo pasqua. Per la morte del nonno di quella sono andato a Roma ed ho dovuto rimandare l'esame (avrei dovuto studiare tutta pasqua e non si passano certi tipi di esami se non studi 12 ore al giorno). Sono tornato da Roma sconvolto, non ci stavo con la testa e visto che non era benessere del cane e del gatto l'esame l'ho perso. Dopo ci ho riprovato a studiare, ma non ci stavo con la testa, avevo continui attacchi di panico e scusatemi ai professori non importa un cazzo di questo, o sai tutto o non passi, semplice definizione di esame tosto.
> lei sapeva che questo esame mi bloccava e che ero fermo per colpa della sua azione e che non potevo stare senza fare nulla, nel frattempo avevo trovato anche un lavoro da fare, ma ho dovuto lasciar perdere per via degli attacchi di panico che mi prendevano e mi facevano andare in completa incapacità di fare ogni cosa.
> Stavo sempre peggio e questo non aiutava e lei cosa faceva? Nulla! Nulla pur sapendo che stavo male per via del tradimento, perchè intanto il tempo farà il suo corso...ma io non avevo tempo. Appunto non avevo tempo e si è dimostrato che non lo avevo, adesso corro dietro ai casini capitati per via di quel tempo che è andato e ho fatto un calcolo che con tutta la vita perfetta io uscirò da questa merda in 7 anni...7 anni che dovrò lavorare come un asino senza avere nulla, senza sperare in nulla e compresivi oltretutto dei miei aumenti. Cioè, facendo bene i conti io tra 7 anni avrò 40 anni e sarò solo all'inizio...mentre potevo esserlo a 30 con un poco di comprensione umana.
> Allora ditemi una cosa, povera quella ragazza che ha tolto 10 anni di vita  ad una persona, ditemi è giusto?


ah daniele
abbiamo pure la stessa età...è come dice il simpatico oscuro "siamo 2 coglioncelli" ancora

abbiamo tanto da fare, da crescere, esperienze e possibilità...io ancora oggi non escludo nulla e tu ti sei già arreso...e per cosa poi??? per una ragazza che non ti amava???
ma dai...alzati...hai non una vita davanti: ne hai due caxxo!!!

sei malato? accettalo e curati...stai sprecando tempo e già ne hai sprecato troppo...svegliati!!!

la mia prima ragazza mi mollò dopo anni, e sai quando? quando il padre aveva "rubato" un lavoro importante a me...storia un po' sui generis...ho sofferto un mesetto abbondante, ora è lei che mi cerca e mi scrive su facebook...e me ne sbatto, anzi faccio il gentile ma sempre con un "no grazie"

tagliala e riprenditi in mano la vita...c'è no di peggio: c'è DI TUTTO...

se non vuoi rialzarti ne curarti, sappi che critici come me ne troverai milioni...molto peggiori...e quelli che ti criticheranno guardandoti negli occhi faranno molto più male...

...33 anni...io ancora mi sento un ragazzino...e tu mi fai il vecchio finito...ma vaaaa...SMUOVITI!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicilianuzzo mio...non sono io che mi diverto con chi sta male, il povero coione sei tu....!Poi vigliacco se hai qualcosa da dire, prova a dirmela di persona..senza altri passaggi o devo esser ancora più chiaro?Non farmi essere più chiaro,e ti ripeto:LA PROSSIMA VOLTA CHE TI VA DI FARE LO SPIRITOSO CON DANIELE,PENSACI DUE VOLTE io quelli come te li uso come carta igienica un giorno si e l'altro pure...!!


ok, bravo

quando sei venuto me lo dici, ehhh???

continua a smanettarti, ma sbrigati


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> MA lei sapeva  che tradendomi mi avrebbbe fatto del male, sapeva che doveva stare zitta con tutti, ma parlò per sfogarsi, sapeva che se  non fossi mai andato a Roma mai avrei scoperto quello che ho scoperto...ma lei mi volle a Roma per la morte di suo nonno.
> Alllora visto che lo sapeva, anche se avesse solo sbagliato, dopo che ho scoperto tutto e sapendo che sarei stato non male, ma che sarei morto...un poco di umanità? Non chiedevo stesse con me, io non sto mai con chi mi tradisce, ma solo un poco di umanità e dimostrazione che nonostante tutto aveva soolo sbagliato che non mi voleva fare del male. Ma il suo non versare una lacrima per quello che ha fatto, il suo essere orgogliosa mi ha detto chiaramente una cosa...che si è goduta l'anima a farmi del male, perchè prima per lei ero una bella persona...e lei ha avuto la possibilità di ucccidere una persona.


NON TI VOLEVA FARE DEL MALE

ha sbagliato e basta, e in un momento di rabbia ti ha detto che voleva fare del male ma NON E' VERO...e tu meriti di meglio

lei non ha ucciso nessuno, tu sei vivo e puoi tranquillamente vivere meglio...DIPENDE DA TE!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Chaeater*

No guarda.....daniele ha il mio rispetto sei tu un grande coionazzo....la prossima volta scrivi a me in privato non fare il mafiosetto lascia stare  simy....adesso son chiaro o devo esserlo ancora di più?cheater hai preso la persona sbagliata......adesso sicilianuzzo ci siamo intesi vero?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No guarda.....daniele ha il mio rispetto sei tu un grande coionazzo....la prossima volta scrivi a me in privato non fare il mafiosetto lascia stare  simy....adesso son chiaro o devo esserlo ancora di più?cheater hai preso la persona sbagliata......adesso sicilianuzzo ci siamo intesi vero?


lascia stare simy???

ma tu sei veramente un decerebrato fumato

persona sbagliata...
...sei proprio un COGLIONE...anzi sei un CENTOLIRE!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Io*

Ripeto mafiosetto dei miei coioni se hai qualcosa da dire dillo a me non a simy,o hai paura per caso?voi sicilianuzzi solo messaggi trasversaliSei un povero coione ne più ne meno.....anche codardo e vigliacco tradisci per quello...perchè non hai le palle!!!


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> NON TI VOLEVA FARE DEL MALE
> 
> ha sbagliato e basta, e in un momento di rabbia ti ha detto che voleva fare del male ma NON E' VERO...e tu meriti di meglio
> 
> lei non ha ucciso nessuno, tu sei vivo e puoi tranquillamente vivere meglio...DIPENDE DA TE!!!


così mi piaci


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Certo che svaccare un post nato per non svaccare ha quasi del portentoso.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

E si così va bene.....ma ci è voluto un pò di impegno....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ah daniele
> abbiamo pure la stessa età...è come dice il simpatico oscuro "siamo 2 coglioncelli" ancora
> 
> abbiamo tanto da fare, da crescere, esperienze e possibilità...io ancora oggi non escludo nulla e tu ti sei già arreso...e per cosa poi??? per una ragazza che non ti amava???
> ...


nn  posso che concordare..e nn capisco Oscuro...ormai Daniele ha rotto..e dovrebbe pensare alla sua gente che ha bisogno..altro che a un tradimento di 4 anni fa'..detto tra noi io darei medaglia questa donna..tutto mertitato


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Certo che svaccare un post nato per non svaccare ha quasi del portentoso.


E mica stamo a smacchià i leopardi qui......


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

sparate a lothar


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto mafiosetto dei miei coioni *se hai qualcosa da dire dillo a me non a simy*,o hai paura per caso?voi sicilianuzzi solo messaggi trasversaliSei un povero coione ne più ne meno.....anche codardo e vigliacco tradisci per quello...perchè non hai le palle!!!


ma dici vero??? 

non ci siamo proprio...hai perso la testa...

comunque vai a cacare, sei un CENTO LIRE...e minkia moscia


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Lothar*

Ma, dovresti avere una certa maturità......dovresti capire....!Daniele ha rotto e ci siamo...ma che sto povero coione di cheater gli dia del criminale può passare?Lothar mi meraviglio....si scherza e va bene...ma ora non scherzo più!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma, dovresti avere una certa maturità......dovresti capire....!Daniele ha rotto e ci siamo...ma che sto povero coione di cheater gli dia del criminale può passare?Lothar mi meraviglio....si scherza e va bene...ma o*ra non scherzo più*!!!


O.N.M.

per i profani "Ora Na Minamu"!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Sono*

Sono serio mafiosetto...che c'è? hai perso la spavalderia?Ti avevo avvisato.....tu da bravo sicilianuzzo coione cosa vuoi?dille a me le cose...non coinvolgere simy privatamente codardo.....se devi insultarmi incontrami....sei un senza palle......adesso prova a dire che mi son inventato tutto mafiosetto!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Non*

Non ride nessuno coione.....!!:rotfl:Sei ridicolo....come sempre!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio mafiosetto...che c'è? hai perso la spavalderia?Ti avevo avvisato.....tu da bravo sicilianuzzo coione cosa vuoi?dille a me le cose...non coinvolgere simy privatamente codardo.....se devi insultarmi incontrami....sei un senza palle......adesso prova a dire che mi son inventato tutto mafiosetto!!!


ti sei inventato tutto

e solo un finocchio culo sfondato come te poteva mettere in mezzo una donna in una discussione del genere

IO non ho contattato proprio nessuno, semmai ho risposto...

sei una vecchia checca isterica...sei cosa di lavare scale e spettegolare...

...SEI UN CENTO LIRE, sfigato che sfoga la sua inutile vita sul web...sei l'emblema del nulla cosmico

il solo aver nominato LEI ti identifica definitivamente...COSA INUTILE!!!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ride nessuno coione.....!!:rotfl:Sei ridicolo....come sempre!!:rotfl::rotfl:


e tu questo cerchi:
APPROVAZIONI ONLINE

sei un marciapiede

tra l'altro, anzi qualcuno mi spieghi, che caspita sono ste approvazioni che ne ho ricevute 9???


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

Credo siano dei "Mi Piace" stile Facebook!
Curioso, due litigano e gli altrai "Approvano".
1 Ovulo due spermatozoi!


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Ha del portentoso anche il grado di "fallocentrismo" e contestuale razzismo omofobico contenuto nella "discussione".


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Credo siano dei "Mi Piace" stile Facebook!
> Curioso, due litigano e gli altrai "Approvano".
> 1 Ovulo due spermatozoi!


si adesso ho capito 

thanks


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ha del portentoso anche il grado di "fallocentrismo" e contestuale razzismo omofobico contenuto nella "discussione".


io, se permetti, trovo molto più grave il razzismo territoriale visto che mi si viene costantemente dato del "siciliano"

"zitto romagnolo...tu non parlare laziale...smettila lombardo"

ahahahahahahaha livelli altissimi


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ha del portentoso anche il grado di "fallocentrismo" e contestuale razzismo omofobico contenuto nella "discussione".


Quello è di "Dafault" non ci puoi fare niente. Prende il via da sè ed ha radici lontane, nell'educazione famigliare e nell'ambiente sociale scelto o subìto.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2012)

mamma mia che costanza !!!!
ma siete ancora a litigare da oggi alle due ......


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahaha livelli altissimi


Altimerrimi, direi.

P.S. Non esiste un razzismo migliore dell'altro.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io, se permetti, trovo molto più grave il razzismo territoriale visto che mi si viene costantemente dato del "siciliano"
> 
> "zitto romagnolo...tu non parlare laziale...smettila lombardo"
> 
> ahahahahahahaha livelli altissimi


Classica cultura italiota, calciofila, visto che non sei della mia stessa squadra/regione/città/via/palazzina/scala/pianerottolo equivali ad essere inferiore. Un classico. E' anche vero che non siamo tutti uguali e non possiamo essere o trattare egualmente tutti. Che fare? Scannarsi su un forum. Distende, rilassa, e si ha un ottimo autocompiacimento, la tua stima sale, però è tutto nascosto all'interno di un Pc e qualche sistema binario.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mamma mia che costanza !!!!
> ma siete ancora a litigare da oggi alle due ......


Luna è come la Tv On Demand, se vuoi puoi tornare indietro di qualche post e rivederti il film. Funziona!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Altimerrimi, direi.
> 
> P.S. Non esiste un razzismo migliore dell'altro.


si ma sai, usare il "caxxo" purtroppo è naturale nelle diatribe...

...comunque raramente c'è un vero spirito razzista nell'usare termini del genere

ma sulla provenienza...behhh...è più difficile poi dire "ah ma non intendevo quello"

comunque non hai tutti i torti


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Classica cultura italiota, calciofila, visto che non sei della mia stessa squadra/regione/città/via/palazzina/scala/pianerottolo equivali ad essere inferiore. Un classico. E' anche vero che non siamo tutti uguali e non possiamo essere o trattare egualmente tutti. Che fare? *Scannarsi su un forum. Distende, rilassa, e si ha un ottimo autocompiacimento, la tua stima sale*, però è tutto nascosto all'interno di un Pc e qualche sistema binario.


io non mi sento per nulla compiaciuto...anzi sono abbastanza deluso e dispiaciuto per gli altri...

però mi ha divertito, quattro risate me le sono fatte (ho imparato a tramutare in grasse risate la rabbia, per ogni evento) in altri tempi avrei reagito diversamente...

...fortunatamente sono cambiato


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Giugno 2012)

Ma quindi anche Lothar adesso si prende na caterva di carne


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

Ok, ha sbagliato,  ma perché non ha fatto nulla per dimostrare l'errore? perché non fare  nulla ed aspettare che capiti il peggio? Per me questo è un comportamento criminale!


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ha sbagliato,  ma perché non ha fatto nulla per dimostrare l'errore? perché non fare  nulla ed aspettare che capiti il peggio? Per me questo è un comportamento criminale!


La criminalità è altra...quella che ti ogni tanto tiri fuori è criminalità, non questa

Le storie così come iniziano possono finire, e raramente finiscono bene...devi ficcarti in testa che vale per tutti, e se tutti ci comportassimo come te il mondo sarebbe in una guerra perenne "uomini contro donne"

Le storie finiscono, quasi sempre per colpe di entrambi ma altrettanto spesso con maggiori colpe di uno dei due...e non ci possiamo fare nulla

Si va avanti e ci si lancia in un'altra storia, dopo aver ovviamente superato la difficoltà iniziale...difficoltà che tu, dopo anni, dovresti già abbondantemente avere superato!!!

Se lei è stata una stronza con te, tu adesso sei uno stronzo al cubo con la ragazza attuale...ti senti meglio così???
Non ci guadagno nulla, e anzi rischi di ricevere lo stesso trattamento...

Riprenditi la vita in mano, e non cercare di distruggerla agli altri...hai sprecato troppi anni!!!

Se senti veramente di essere malato, non perdere tempo e fatti aiutare...se invece, come in realtà penso, puoi uscire fuori da solo, inizia adesso

Sei in una condizione anormale e inaccettabile...meriti calci in culo, ma se te li dai da solo faranno meno male e saranno per nulla umilianti...

...alzati, ora, adesso...oppure prenderai altre bastonate da te stesso!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Allora*

Mafiosetto racconta cosa hai risposto alla simy...dai sicilianuzzo codardo.......!Sei un povero pezzo di merda...non hai neanche un pizzico di palle!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> La criminalità è altra...quella che ti ogni tanto tiri fuori è criminalità, non questa
> 
> Le storie così come iniziano possono finire, e raramente finiscono bene...devi ficcarti in testa che vale per tutti, e se tutti ci comportassimo come te il mondo sarebbe in una guerra perenne "uomini contro donne"
> 
> ...


Quoto! Bravo!


----------



## Flavia (5 Giugno 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Classica cultura italiota, calciofila, visto che non sei della mia stessa squadra/regione/città/via/palazzina/scala/pianerottolo equivali ad essere inferiore. Un classico. E' anche vero che non siamo tutti uguali e non possiamo essere o trattare egualmente tutti. Che fare? Scannarsi su un forum. Distende, rilassa, e si ha un ottimo autocompiacimento, la tua stima sale, però è tutto nascosto all'interno di un Pc e qualche sistema binario.


OT hai scelto un nik splendido, ho adorato il film Ozpetec
tu da chi hai preso ispirazione, dal film o dal quadro?


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> OT hai scelto un nik splendido, ho adorato il film Ozpetec
> tu da chi hai preso ispirazione, dal film o dal *quadro*?


adoro magritte e il film era lieve


----------



## Flavia (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro magritte e il film era lieve


adoro Ozpetek
e sono una fan di Serra Yilmaz!!!
la trovo bravissima


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> adoro Ozpetek
> e sono una fan di Serra Yilmaz!!!
> la trovo bravissima


Anch'io


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mafiosetto racconta cosa hai risposto alla simy...dai sicilianuzzo codardo.......!Sei un povero pezzo di merda...non hai neanche un pizzico di palle!!!!:rotfl:


Le ho risposto che sei incazzato come un 16enne di due lire perché sei innamorato di lei mentre lei non ti si fila per niente...e sei pure geloso di me...

Sei uno sfigato...non c'è donna che ti caghi...prova con le escort, magari alzando il prezzo e facendogli pena una te la da...

FALLITO


----------



## Flavia (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io


:up:
scusa Daniele, un'ultima cosa e poi non svacco più il tuo post

frase celebre di Serra:*
*_*"Serra, ma perché non ti fai i cazzi tuoi?"
"Perché, quando non ci vedo chiaro, divento lesbica, ed i cazzi non mi interessano più."*_​
​


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mafiosetto racconta cosa hai risposto alla simy...dai sicilianuzzo codardo.......!Sei un povero pezzo di merda...non hai neanche un pizzico di palle!!!!:rotfl:


Oscuro te lo chiedo per favore ....basta.... 



The Cheater ha detto:


> Le ho risposto che sei incazzato come un 16enne di due lire perché sei innamorato di lei mentre lei non ti si fila per niente...e sei pure geloso di me...
> 
> Sei uno sfigato...non c'è donna che ti caghi...prova con le escort, magari alzando il prezzo e facendogli pena una te la da...
> 
> FALLITO


Anche tu....basta per favore.... non è questo quello che mi hai risposto ....



Da questo momento non interverrò più in questa discussione.... in tutto sto casino in questo momento state facendo del male a me


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro te lo chiedo per favore ....basta....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un bacino 
Ciao leggiadro post-it! Un abbraccio


----------



## The Cheater (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro te lo chiedo per favore ....basta....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E cosa ti ho risposto gioia?
Dimmelo perché non ne ho idea...

Sto mitomane è un giorno che spara cazzate...rimorchio sul forum, mi riparo con te, sono mafioso, minaccio...

E comunque la penso così:
È finito di te, e non gli cala che non te lo fili...non ha altre spiegazioni questa fissa contro me


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E cosa ti ho risposto gioia?
> Dimmelo perché non ne ho idea...
> 
> Sto mitomane è un giorno che spara cazzate...rimorchio sul forum, mi riparo con te, sono mafioso, minaccio...
> ...


Guarda, intervengo per tranquillizzarti. Non sentirti vittima di una persecuzione. Mi pare che tu non sia l'unico con cui Oscuro ha litigato. Per quello che ho sempre letto di lui, è un tipo molto diretto e schietto. E nel suo modo di esprimersi, che qualcuno può comprensibilmente ritenere sgradevole, ci sono sempre state parole pesanti, anche nei confronti di altri utenti.

Accusarlo di agire in nome di un presunto innamoramento lo trovo un po' fuori luogo. Personalmente non mi toccherebbero insulti e offese, ma illazioni del genere mi darebbero estremamente fastidio. Perchè si entra in una sfera intima, privata e personale (quella sentimentale) che per me dovrebbe restare inviolabile.

Mia opinione personale eh.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, intervengo per tranquillizzarti. Non sentirti vittima di una persecuzione. Mi pare che tu non sia l'unico con cui Oscuro ha litigato. Per quello che ho sempre letto di lui, è un tipo molto diretto e schietto. E nel suo modo di esprimersi, che qualcuno può comprensibilmente ritenere sgradevole, ci sono sempre state parole pesanti, anche nei confronti di altri utenti.
> 
> Accusarlo di agire in nome di un presunto innamoramento lo trovo un po' fuori luogo. Personalmente non mi toccherebbero insulti e offese, ma illazioni del genere mi darebbero estremamente fastidio. Perchè si entra in una sfera intima, privata e personale (quella sentimentale) che per me dovrebbe restare inviolabile.
> 
> Mia opinione personale eh.


Mi parli di illazioni?

Dopo che da un giorno sto cretino mi da del mafioso, minaccioso, che rimorchio sul forum..."me ne fotto di tuo padre malato"..."la tua famiglia di merda"...ecc...

Capisco che giustamente non avrai letto tutto...ma evita giudizi del genere perché sono stato fin troppo calmo oggi...


----------



## Sole (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi parli di illazioni?
> 
> Dopo che da un giorno sto cretino mi da del mafioso, minaccioso, che rimorchio sul forum..."me ne fotto di tuo padre malato"..."la tua famiglia di merda"...ecc...
> 
> Capisco che giustamente non avrai letto tutto...ma *evita *giudizi del genere perché sono stato fin troppo calmo oggi...


Credo di aver diritto di esprimere la mia opinione come te e come tutti. Quindi non evito 

Ho letto tutto con molto interesse invece. Altrimenti non mi sarei espressa. E conoscendo un po' Oscuro mi sento di dire che la sua non mi sembra una presa di posizione personale contro di te per chissà quali misteriosi motivi. Semplicemente quello che hai scritto a Daniele gli ha dato fastidio e quando a lui non piace qualcosa si esprime così, con chiunque. Credo che altri utenti possano confermartelo, i miei non sono giudizi personali. E' una semplice informazione che ti passo. Poi fanne l'uso che reputi opportuno


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo di aver diritto di esprimere la mia opinione come te e come tutti. Quindi non evito
> 
> Ho letto tutto con molto interesse invece. Altrimenti non mi sarei espressa. E conoscendo un po' Oscuro mi sento di dire che la sua non mi sembra una presa di posizione personale contro di te per chissà quali misteriosi motivi. Semplicemente quello che hai scritto a Daniele gli ha dato fastidio e quando a lui non piace qualcosa si esprime così, con chiunque. Credo che altri utenti possano confermartelo, i miei non sono giudizi personali. E' una semplice informazione che ti passo. Poi fanne l'uso che reputi opportuno


Ok, accetto la tua opinione ovviamente

Mi fa specie che il principio "eh vabe, lui reagisce così" vale per alcuni utenti mentre gli altri devono accettare e nel caso adeguarsi

Lo prendo come un complimento...una sorta di "tu sei superiore, comportati di conseguenza con gente del genere"

Ribadisco comunque la mia idea:
Sono stato fin troppo calmo oggi...non è un avviso o minacci...anzi, una felice constatazione!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Sole*

Ti ringrazio delle parole!Infatti io contro questo mafiosetto non ho nulla....e che mi spiace vedere sparare su un utente come daniele...che con i suoi difetti è PALESEMENTE IN DIFFICLOTà.....!!!DARE DEL CRIMINALE E DEL MALATO A DANIELE CREDO SIA DI PESSIMO GUSTO,QUASI RACCAPRICCIANTE!!!Poi, io son abituato a parlare chiaro...il sicilianuzzo si è permesso di apostrofarmi male in privato e credo che questo comportamento non gli faccia onore....in tipico comportamento da MAFIOSO.....!a TUTTI QUELLI CHE HANNO dato manforte a sto soggetto....vergognatevi anche voi......!!!Poi quello che che ha detto a simy se avrà il coraggio...potrà dirlo senza remore, io credo a simy......ma abbiam chiaro il soggetto....!Per il resto le sue illazioni sono quelle del classico arrogante colto in castagna....vero mafiosè???Non ho nulla contro i siciliani sono un uomo del sud anche io....ma st'arroganza in un ometto SFIGATELLO mi  da il voltastomaco......!!Poi son contento che il forum si sia arricchito di un individuo che si SI DISTINGUE PER LA LOTTA ALLA MAFIA,ANALISI DA PSICOTERAPEUTA,ANALISI E DINAMICHE CRIMINALI, ELARGINZIONI E BONIFICI A GO GO....!!!!!!Anche se io ancora non ho visto 100 lire.....!Mi auguro di non dover dire oltre quello che già ho detto e spero che il mafiosetto capisca......e si ritiri in buon ordine....!Questa è la fine di chi pensa di incularsi la vita...e rimane inculato......brutta cosa l'arroganza!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

:rotfl:No  leggi bene perchè il messaggio di sole è ben altro....!!Altro che superiorità.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> La criminalità è altra...quella che ti ogni tanto tiri fuori è criminalità, non questa
> 
> Le storie così come iniziano possono finire, e raramente finiscono bene...devi ficcarti in testa che vale per tutti, e se tutti ci comportassimo come te il mondo sarebbe in una guerra perenne "uomini contro donne"
> 
> ...


La criminalità è fare qualcosa che provochi una perdita ad altri pur di avere un guadagno, una cosa che è considerata non lecita. 
Il tradimento intanto è considerato cosa non lecita eticamente parlando, quindi è già un comportamento criminale, in più il non lasciare la possibilità di scelta ad una persona con la conoscenza dei veri dati è altrettato criminale, lo dico e lo ripeto, se avessi saputo di essere sato tradito me ne sarei stato da solo a casa a soffire senza neppure l'idea di andare a Roma per la morte del suo nonno, lei sapeva che io per quanto riguarda la morte sono sensibile e per me può essere una esperienza devastante e mi ha messo davanti alla peggiore esperienza della mia vita, la morte e la fine di quello che pensavo sulle persone. Lei per tirarsi su il morale non si è fatta scrupoli nel chiamarmi, ma allo stesso tempo per sentirsi più figa non si è fatta scrupolo nel tradirmi e le due cose insieme sapeva non essere compatibili. 
Io ho vissuto molto male il mio passato, cosa che lei conosceva e avrevo bisogno di avere bei ricordi, per poter credere che il mio futuro non sarebbe stato sempre quell'incubo che vivevo da 20 anni...adesso so che quel mio incubo continuerà fino alla fine dei miei giorni, che avrò sempre problemi uno dietro l'altro e che non dovrò mai fidarmi di nessuno, che non potrò quindi per questo motivo avere figli, perchè se non mi fido...come posso farci dei figli con una donna? Ma quindi tutto questo per me vuol dire completo falimento della mia vita già sino d'ora, quindi perchè continuare? 
Valutiamo un poco questo e valutiamo che la mia ex sapeva bene tutte queste cose prima di dire che io sono criminale e lei una povera puttana.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:No  leggi bene perchè il messaggio di sole è ben altro....!!Altro che superiorità.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei solo, cretino...solo nella vita e anche qui

Non ti ha cacato nessuno, sei solo un cornuto frustrato e sfoghi così la tua amara vita...

Ancora citi simy...sei un finocchio, una femminazza anni 50 lava scale e chiacchierona...le corna stampate nella tua testa  ti hanno fottuto il cervello

SEI UN POVERO FALLITO


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> La criminalità è fare qualcosa che provochi una perdita ad altri pur di avere un guadagno, una cosa che è considerata non lecita.
> Il tradimento intanto è considerato cosa non lecita eticamente parlando, quindi è già un comportamento criminale, in più il non lasciare la possibilità di scelta ad una persona con la conoscenza dei veri dati è altrettato criminale, lo dico e lo ripeto, se avessi saputo di essere sato tradito me ne sarei stato da solo a casa a soffire senza neppure l'idea di andare a Roma per la morte del suo nonno, lei sapeva che io per quanto riguarda la morte sono sensibile e per me può essere una esperienza devastante e mi ha messo davanti alla peggiore esperienza della mia vita, la morte e la fine di quello che pensavo sulle persone. Lei per tirarsi su il morale non si è fatta scrupoli nel chiamarmi, ma allo stesso tempo per sentirsi più figa non si è fatta scrupolo nel tradirmi e le due cose insieme sapeva non essere compatibili.
> Io ho vissuto molto male il mio passato, cosa che lei conosceva e avrevo bisogno di avere bei ricordi, per poter credere che il mio futuro non sarebbe stato sempre quell'incubo che vivevo da 20 anni...adesso so che quel mio incubo continuerà fino alla fine dei miei giorni, che avrò sempre problemi uno dietro l'altro e che non dovrò mai fidarmi di nessuno, che non potrò quindi per questo motivo avere figli, perchè se non mi fido...come posso farci dei figli con una donna? Ma quindi tutto questo per me vuol dire completo falimento della mia vita già sino d'ora, quindi perchè continuare?
> Valutiamo un poco questo e valutiamo che la mia ex sapeva bene tutte queste cose prima di dire che io sono criminale e lei una povera puttana.


LE PERSONE STANNO INSIEME QUANDO SI AMANO...LEI NON TI AMAVA PIÙ...CHE CASPITA VUOI???
Lo fabbricava l'amore per te? Lo comprava? Lo trovava sotto un tappeto?
Non ti amava e non ti ama. STOP!!!

Non ti ama e non ti vuole...doveva stare con te per forza??? NO
È così difficile da capire???


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Mafiosè*

Paura della verità?dov'è finita la tua arroganza?:rotflai racconta a tutti su...... dov'è il coraggioso che combatte la mafia?Dai raccontaci bene siamo tutte orecchie.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2012)

dai Oscuro che con tutti quelli con cui ti sei preso a male parole, poi hai fatto amicizia!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Free*

Si ma con questo non scommetterci.....!Io son sempre per i tipi diretti,angelo,stermy,questo è infingardo,ti offende alle spalle....effettivamente non ci faccio nà bella figura vero?:rotfl:Vabbè...son fatto così...vedere offendere chi è in difficoltà....mi dusturba molto....ho un carattere di merda....!!


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma con questo non scommetterci.....!Io son sempre per i tipi diretti,angelo,stermy,questo è infingardo,ti offende alle spalle....effettivamente non ci faccio nà bella figura vero?:rotfl:Vabbè...son fatto così...vedere offendere chi è in difficoltà....mi dusturba molto....ho un carattere di merda....!!



ops! troppo tardi, ho già scommesso
mica vorrai farmi perdere:inlove:

dai che c'ho già qui un camion di tasse da pagare:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Free*

Free non so come dirtelo....hai già perso....!Per le tasse da pagare stai tranquilla...sembra che in questo forum giri gente...che fa bonifici a go go....elargizioni e donazioni......ma gli devi lavare la macchina....insomma dovresti essere a cavallo.....!é anche vero che di cazzari quì dentro ne abbiamo visti sfilare tanti.....che dirti?Io non mi fiderei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> LE PERSONE STANNO INSIEME QUANDO SI AMANO...LEI NON TI AMAVA PIÙ...CHE CASPITA VUOI???
> Lo fabbricava l'amore per te? Lo comprava? Lo trovava sotto un tappeto?
> Non ti amava e non ti ama. STOP!!!
> 
> ...


Scusa sono da anni in questo forum e dove ho scritto che mi strappavo i capelli per il fatto che non stesse con me? Doce ho scritto che volevo che stesse con me e che mi struggevo perchè ci eravamo lasciati? No se mi sono spiegato male ditemelo, ma non l'ho mai detto. Io sapevo che la nostra storia sarebbe finita, lo sapevo già all'inizio per la sola differenza di età che ci divideva, ero partito da questa consapevolezza e appena messi insieme dissi a lei che sapendo che era giovane le chiedevo una unica cosa, che se avesse provato qualche interesse per qualcun'altro...di lasciarmi prima, perchè visti i miei trascorsi e visto che di lei mi fidavo non volevo perdere quello che avevo fatto in tutti gli anni dalla morte di mio padre. Come ho detto, lei lo sapeva e ha fatto persino peggio, è uscita con chi non conosceva neppure e nepppure aveva mai visto con lo scopo di fare sesso, non ci riuscì la prima sera perchè si sentiva in colpa verso l'anello che le avevo regalato (sarà stupida la ragazza), ma tolto l'anello è diventata puttana come ogni brava mignotta di strada.
Quando poteva scegliere di dirmi tutto o non dirmi niente a Ferrara llei ha scelto la seconda opzione, una opzione che le toglieva la possibilità del tutto di chiedermi qualcosa, solo per non farmi del male, questo almeno me lo doveva no? Mentre lei se ne è fregata, è morto suo nonno e chi ha chiamato? Daniele, chi se  non lui?  Io non sapendo niente ho pensato che l'affetto che comunque ci aveva legato era comunque cosa vera e sono andato da lei...che falsità, lei non aveva neppure un briciolo di affetto per me se mi ha fatto vivere quella merda  che i ha fatto vivere.
ma nessun problema, la gente entra sempre nella vita di Daniele, si presenta sempre per quello che non è e quelle poche volte che Daniele si fida viene fregato e poi finito perchè non ci sarebbe il piacere di vedere una persona distrutta.
Dopo il primo tradimento mi ero detto "Daniele sii ottimista, non può succedere sempre questo nellqa tua vita, non possono sempre tradirti tutti (parlo di tradimenti in generale), qualcuno che ti vuol bene esisterà  nel mondo" e parlo di voler bene e non di amore.
Ho delle debolezze, ne sono conoscio, ed è già un bene, ma non si sistemano e l'unico modo che posso fare per evitare di morire è essere chiaro come nessuno mai, non serve neppure questo e quindi io mi sono chiuso in una solitudine che uccide, sono prigoniero di me stesso. Ah, ttra parentesi, in questi anni la prima ex che mi aveva tradito, vedendo che stavo malissimo per quel tradimento mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo e si è sempre informata con me sul mio stato di salute cercando di aiutarmi, ma non è lei che doveva fare questo, "Chi rompe paga ed i cocci sono suoi!" semplice detto che sa anche un bambino, la mia ex deve sapere che ci sono dei danni e che ci sono dei cocci e che la responsabilità di tutto proviene dalle sue azioni, quindi se una sua azione ha creato disastro dentro di me, come non chiamarla azione criminale, visto che lei era conoscia di tutto?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Daniele i tuoi concetti sono razionali....pretendi giustizia e credi in un mondo giusto.....!Ma il mondo non è giusto per sua natura......!Ti aspettavi onestà,correttezza,sensibilità,umanità,ma questi valori non sono da tutti...perchè pretendere da chi non li ha?Daniele a me piacerebbe un mondo come vuoi tu,ma così' non è.....la gente è egoista...pensa solo ai cazzi propri....perchè la tua ex doveva preoccuparsi delle conseguenze delle sue azioni?Daniele la ragione è una cosa,la realtà è un'altra.....!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paura della verità?dov'è finita la tua arroganza?:rotflai racconta a tutti su...... dov'è il coraggioso che combatte la mafia?Dai raccontaci bene siamo tutte orecchie.....:rotfl::rotfl:


Raccontala tu questa verità

O hai perso lo smalto per inventare STRONXATE???

Tanto è inutile che insisti:
Non te la da!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Raccontala tu questa verità
> 
> O hai perso lo smalto per inventare STRONXATE???
> 
> ...


ok adesso basta...è chiaro!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Guarda che finisci male.....poi scriverà lei e non so quanto ti possa convenire....così ti chiarisce pure se ci ho mai provato.....!!!Capisco che non sai cosa inventarti....ma faresti bella figura a scusarti per certe illazioni....!Però se ci tieni la tua bella figura di merda non te la toglie nessuno.....PICCIOTTO DI MALAFFARE:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sparate a lothar



:ira:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Io non sparerei mai a lothar...ma stavolta son in disaccordo con lui....!!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che finisci male.....poi scriverà lei e non so quanto ti possa convenire....così ti chiarisce pure se ci ho mai provato.....!!!Capisco che non sai cosa inventarti....ma faresti bella figura a scusarti per certe illazioni....!Però se ci tieni la tua bella figura di merda non te la toglie nessuno.....PICCIOTTO DI MALAFFARE:rotfl:


I brividi ho...

La figura di merda la stai facendo tu da un giorno...e ancora non l'hai capito...

FALLITO


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Giusto*

E dai vediamo come finisce......d'altronde per uno come te abituato a combattere la mafia....:rotfl::rotfl:queste son cosette.....!In quanto alla figura di merda....mi sembra evidente chi la stia facendo..ma i sicilianuzzi come te son sempre gli ultimi a capire,gli ultimi a sapere,insomma sono gli ultimi.....millantano bonifici a destra e sinistra e girano con le pezze ar culo....e cosa son costretti a dire e fare per farsi na trombata dio solo lo sa......o meglio lo so anche io.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!!!A cazzaro..... ci hai fatto divertire.....senti un pò come va la lotta alla mafia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Anzi*

Anzi ho un brutto setore sicilianuzzo mio...stai per perdere la faccia.......sei pronto vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi ho un brutto setore sicilianuzzo mio...stai per perdere la faccia.......sei pronto vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eddai...quanto tempo ci vuole per inventare l'ennesima cazzata??? devo aspettare un altro giorno???

sparala...morto di fame...

sono no pronto: prontissimo...da 24 ore leggo le tue boiate...

giusto per inciso:
per farmi una trombata basta che schiocco le dita...un po' come fa la tua donna...

FALLITO


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*e*

A me non risulta pure questo......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Vabbè si sa che chi combatte la mafia ha il suo perchè....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Per quanto rigurada la mia donna....io penserei di più a tua madre....però visto che non sai più a cosa aggrapparti fai pure.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non risulta pure questo......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Vabbè si sa che chi combatte la mafia ha il suo perchè....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Per quanto rigurada la mia donna....io penserei di più a tua madre....però visto che non sai più a cosa aggrapparti fai pure.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


niente...non riesci più ad inventare nulla...

sei patetico... chiami in causa famiglie, padri e madri...sei proprio un fallito

FALLITO...con moglie troia...FALLITO


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

eccazzo st'infamoni che se divertono senza di me...

ahahahahah

comunque quale giudice imparziale dichiaro il verdetto su Oscuro contro Resto del Mondo, 1 a 0...

lo so Oscuro meritavi di piu' ma consideralo uno stimolo a migliorarti...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Guarda*

Guarda che io non invento nulla...io non devo dire nulla...chi ha da dire qualcosa in questo momento non può scrivere.....poi quando e se deciderà di farlo...vedremo chi fa una figuraccia di merda e chi no....!Per quel che mi concerne comunque sarà tardi, permettere ad un povero disrgaziato come te certe affermazioni è grave molto grave.....!Ma d'altronde dare peso ad uno sfigato senza ne arte ne parte come te è comprensibile....!Senti un pò ma sta cazzata che combatti la mafia ò racconti pure a quello povere sfigate che rimorchi su internet???che poi ti conoscono ti conoscono di persona.....e anche se le abbuffi di cazzate ti mandano per pugnette vero??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

GUARDA PRENDERMELA CON IL MAFIOSETTO DI TURNO NON è IL MASSIMO....mi tengo in allenamento....come sparring cheater....è na cosuccia.....però QUESTO COMBATTE LA MAFIA EH.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA PRENDERMELA CON IL MAFIOSETTO DI TURNO NON è IL MASSIMO....mi tengo in allenamento....come sparring cheater....è na cosuccia.....però QUESTO COMBATTE LA MAFIA EH.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io in questo 3d evito di entrarci perche' non sono qualificato, pero' obbiettivamente cheat e conte so' state due emerite teste di cazzo...

per il conte ce lo sapevo, cheat m'ha deluso...

comunque...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

Ma perxhè tirate in mezzo mogli e madri? Che tristezza...
Cheat fino a ieri ho in qualche modo preso le tue difese ma vedo vhe anche tu non sei in grado di discutere senza adeguarti a epiteti e pffese gratuite. Alla faccia degli uomini maturi


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perxhè tirate in mezzo mogli e madri? Che tristezza...
> Cheat fino a ieri ho in qualche modo preso le tue difese ma vedo vhe anche tu non sei in grado di discutere senza adeguarti a epiteti e pffese gratuite. Alla faccia degli uomini maturi



Se Oscuro e Cheat sono interessati a sapere chi sta facendo la figura peggiore, direi che in questo momento sono a parimerito.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che io non invento nulla...io non devo dire nulla...chi ha da dire qualcosa in questo momento non può scrivere.....poi quando e se deciderà di farlo...vedremo chi fa una figuraccia di merda e chi no....!Per quel che mi concerne comunque sarà tardi, permettere ad un povero disrgaziato come te certe affermazioni è grave molto grave.....!Ma d'altronde dare peso ad uno sfigato senza ne arte ne parte come te è comprensibile....!Senti un pò ma sta cazzata che combatti la mafia ò racconti pure a quello povere sfigate che rimorchi su internet???che poi ti conoscono ti conoscono di persona.....e anche se le abbuffi di cazzate ti mandano per pugnette vero??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ora sono altri a dove dire??? non più tu???

tiri indietro la mano??? poverino, non hai più idee nel cervellino???

io...uhhhh...famoso rimorchiatore online :mrgreen:
...rimorchiare online è un vizio, le baldracche come tua moglie sono troppe e mi ci diverto...

capisco le tue disgrazie, è dura convivere con il dolore...immagino la tua faccia di pesce lesso quando hai scoperto che ti avevano fatto cornuto...sei caduto in depressione giùgiù??? volevi suicidarti???
poveretto...non avevi i soldi per la corda???

ci sono i treni dove buttarcisi giù...

FALLITO


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Farfalla.....mi meraviglio di te invece.....e in negativo!!!Prima di esprimere certi giudizi informati o aspetta l'intervento di altri utenti....ti meravigli di cheatere adesso?Le offese che ha fatto ame sono nulla quello che ha detto a daniele è molto più grave!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Nausica*

Si mettici pure il conte bella mia....che di solito ci supera di gran lunga!!!


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mettici pure il conte bella mia....che di solito ci supera di gran lunga!!!


infatti la sua imparziale capacita' d'analisi  e' conosciuta nel sistema solare...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mettici pure il conte bella mia....che di solito ci supera di gran lunga!!!



Ora, adesso, in queste pagine, mentre dite l'uno all'altro che figuraccia sta facendo, avete ragione entrambi.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perxhè tirate in mezzo mogli e madri? Che tristezza...
> Cheat fino a ieri ho in qualche modo preso le tue difese ma vedo vhe anche tu non sei in grado di discutere senza adeguarti a epiteti e pffese gratuite. Alla faccia degli uomini maturi


ma io lo so perfettamente che ad adeguarsi ai FALLITI come oscuro poi si fa una figura peggiore

purtroppo è così...

poi sta alle persone più intelligenti risalire alla causa scatenante...e chi ha seguito SA PERFETTAMENTE che la causa scatenante è lui, FALLITO senza speranza...

se giudichiamo lo stati attuale, mi sto adeguando ai suoi toni...sfido chiunque a fare diversamente...

l'invidia...brutta razza...lui invidia tutti, non ha nulla nella sua misera vita


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Mafiosetto tranquillo un pò di pazienza.......solo un pò!!!!Poi vediamo chi ha detto la verità......senti però quella che combatti la mafia è bella......ma che cazzone dai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

Sai Qui dentro è diventato sport sparare su daniele...e mi son rotto il cazzo!Cmq aspetta che fra un po ti diverti ancora di più scopriamo chi è il cheater.....un povero canataballe.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Nausica*

IN GIORNATA QUALCUNO SPIEGHERà CHI HA RAGIONE E CHI NO....poi farò i conti con voi....che avete dato credito ad un povero cantastorie.....mafiosetto dei miei coioni!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mafiosetto tranquillo un pò di pazienza.......solo un pò!!!!Poi vediamo chi ha detto la verità......senti però quella che combatti la mafia è bella......ma che cazzone dai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh lo so gioia...ho sbagliato ad espormi troppo...non dovevo...

l'ignorante celebroleso sei tu che insisti a nominare la parola mafia come se fosse un fenomeno da baraccone...e continui a citare un'altra persona, per giunta donna, come solo un finocchio codardo senza argomenti può fare...

pazienza, pazienza...prima dici "ora ti faccio fare una figura" e adesso dici pazienza...sei un PERDENTE

mi auguro che almeno sia la tua tecnica per superare la tua dramma-vita...ti invito a continuare se ti fa guarire...

...ma aiutati anche con i farmaci perchè ti servono seriamente...

FALLITO...SEI PENOSO


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai Qui dentro è diventato sport sparare su daniele...e mi son rotto il cazzo!Cmq aspetta che fra un po ti diverti ancora di più scopriamo chi è il cheater.....un povero canataballe.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vado a fare plin plin...

faccio in tempo?

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Il fenomeno da baraccone.....sei tu..non la mafia.....ci stai facendo morire dal ridere...ti abbiamo messo in mezzo e continui......sei un povero sfigato che racconta un sacco di storielle per farsi qualche trombatina extra e neanche ci riesce......:rotfloi vediamo chi racconta cazate e chi no:rotfl:


----------



## JON (6 Giugno 2012)

*Oscuro*

Oscuro, non ti eri impegnato cosi tanto nemmeno col tuo amichetto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Jon*

Ma no dai...cheater è una passeggiata di salute...due ore è tutto è finito scommettiamo?:up:


----------



## JON (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai...cheater è una passeggiata di salute...due ore è tutto è finito scommettiamo?:up:


Speriamo. Ma stanotte, almeno, ci avete dormito?


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il fenomeno da baraccone.....sei tu..non la mafia.....ci stai facendo morire dal ridere...ti abbiamo messo in mezzo e continui......sei un povero sfigato che racconta un sacco di storielle per farsi qualche trombatina extra e neanche ci riesce......:rotfloi vediamo chi racconta cazate e chi no:rotfl:


DAI TI VOGLIO BENE 

...ma vammi a lavare la macchina ora, eh?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Io*

Ma certo.....:rotfl:lui invece no...combatte la mafia...ancora non ci ha spiegato come però.....ma se combatte la mafia come rimorchia le donne sui forum.....stamo tutti apposto.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Dai quando vieni a roma ci accordiamo....dai....magari ci passi di qui ogni tanto o sbaglio?:rotfloi vediamo...su....se ti è rimasta ancora la faccia..sicilianuzzo beddu!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

Ok ragazzi..
A questo punto è giusto che io intervenga! Non volevo intervenire perché speravo che gli animi si placassero. 

La prima cosa che voglio chiarire è che Oscuro NON C’HAI MAI PROVATO CON ME NON E’ INNAMORATO DI ME E NON MI HA MAI MANCATO DI RISPETTO IN ALCUN MODO! 
Siamo amici e per me è un amico speciale è una delle poche persone con cui mi confido e che mi è stata e mi sta vicino nei momenti belli e in quelli brutti della mia vita e gli voglio un bene dell’anima! Sono disposta a qualunque cosa per lui se ne avesse bisogno! 
Quindi basta con queste illazioni!

Per il resto nel momento in cui avete iniziato a discutere per Daniele io ho scritto a Cheater che non ero d’accordo e che non ci capivamo! Dopo di che Cheat tu mi hai scritto di Oscuro e io ti ho scritto che stavi sbagliando opinione su di lui e che per me è una bella persona e ho aggiunto che avrei detto anche ad Oscuro di smetterla...dopo quella mail abbiamo parlato e cazzeggiato su altro!
Ho scritto ad Oscuro che stava passando per quello che non è perché si pone male e gli ho chiesto di non continuare la discussione; gli ho scritto che mi stavo incazzando per questa cosa perché a lui ci tengo! E ho aggiunto che se serviva lo avrei “difeso”! (anche se non ha bisogno della mia difesa)

I toni dei nostri messaggi sono stati diversi ovviamente ma non ho intenzione di riportarli e qui e speravo di non doverli nemmeno citare.

Mi spiace per la piega che ha preso questo 3D perché stanno passando dei messaggi sbagliati visto che nessuno ci sta provando *con me né Oscuro né Cheater*! *E nessuno di loro due ha bisogno del forum per rimorchiare donne! *

Cheat sai che ti voglio bene… ne abbiamo parlato abbastanza ieri e ti prego di non continuare con allusioni sul fatto che io possa darla o meno ad Oscuro o a chiunque altro visto che mi conosci e sai come sono. 

Mi spiace per il modo in cui vi siete offesi a vicenda e spero che questa discussione si chiuda qui! 
Lasciate fuori da questa storia le vostre famiglie la mafia e tutto il resto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa sono da anni in questo forum e dove ho scritto che mi strappavo i capelli per il fatto che non stesse con me? Doce ho scritto che volevo che stesse con me e che mi struggevo perchè ci eravamo lasciati? No se mi sono spiegato male ditemelo, ma non l'ho mai detto. Io sapevo che la nostra storia sarebbe finita, lo sapevo già all'inizio per la sola differenza di età che ci divideva, ero partito da questa consapevolezza e appena messi insieme dissi a lei che sapendo che era giovane le chiedevo una unica cosa, che se avesse provato qualche interesse per qualcun'altro...di lasciarmi prima, perchè visti i miei trascorsi e visto che di lei mi fidavo non volevo perdere quello che avevo fatto in tutti gli anni dalla morte di mio padre. Come ho detto, lei lo sapeva e ha fatto persino peggio, è uscita con chi non conosceva neppure e nepppure aveva mai visto con lo scopo di fare sesso, non ci riuscì la prima sera perchè si sentiva in colpa verso l'anello che le avevo regalato (sarà stupida la ragazza), ma tolto l'anello è diventata puttana come ogni brava mignotta di strada.
> Quando poteva scegliere di dirmi tutto o non dirmi niente a Ferrara llei ha scelto la seconda opzione, una opzione che le toglieva la possibilità del tutto di chiedermi qualcosa, solo per non farmi del male, questo almeno me lo doveva no? Mentre lei se ne è fregata, è morto suo nonno e chi ha chiamato? Daniele, chi se  non lui?  Io non sapendo niente ho pensato che l'affetto che comunque ci aveva legato era comunque cosa vera e sono andato da lei...che falsità, lei non aveva neppure un briciolo di affetto per me se mi ha fatto vivere quella merda  che i ha fatto vivere.
> ma nessun problema, la gente entra sempre nella vita di Daniele, si presenta sempre per quello che non è e quelle poche volte che Daniele si fida viene fregato e poi finito perchè non ci sarebbe il piacere di vedere una persona distrutta.
> Dopo il primo tradimento mi ero detto "Daniele sii ottimista, non può succedere sempre questo nellqa tua vita, non possono sempre tradirti tutti (parlo di tradimenti in generale), qualcuno che ti vuol bene esisterà  nel mondo" e parlo di voler bene e non di amore.
> Ho delle debolezze, ne sono conoscio, ed è già un bene, ma non si sistemano e l'unico modo che posso fare per evitare di morire è essere chiaro come nessuno mai, non serve neppure questo e quindi io mi sono chiuso in una solitudine che uccide, sono prigoniero di me stesso. Ah, ttra parentesi, in questi anni la prima ex che mi aveva tradito, vedendo che stavo malissimo per quel tradimento mi ha chiesto scusa per il suo e si è sempre informata con me sul mio stato di salute cercando di aiutarmi, ma non è lei che doveva fare questo, "Chi rompe paga ed i cocci sono suoi!" semplice detto che sa anche un bambino, la mia ex deve sapere che ci sono dei danni e che ci sono dei cocci e che la responsabilità di tutto proviene dalle sue azioni, quindi se una sua azione ha creato disastro dentro di me, come non chiamarla azione criminale, visto che lei era conoscia di tutto?


Certo che te ne fai di film in testa...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Trovo il tuo intervento tardivo...per i miei gusti troppo!Hai permesso a questo mafiosetto di merda di fare illazioni sulla mia persona.....e sulla mia vita privata e questo per mè è molto grave!!Per il RESTO SIGNORI MIEI ADESSO è CHIARO A TUTTI...CHI SI è COMPORTATO DA MAFIOSO E CHI HA PARLATO DIRETTO......!Farfalla e nausica adesso la verità è servità!!!NON HO ALTRO DA AGGIUNGERE SE NON CHE PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA HO DIMOSTRATO LA MIA ONESTà IL TUTTO PER DIFENDERE UN UTENTE IN PALESE DIFFICLOTà!SINCERAMENTE SON SCHIFATO...ma non meravigliato....!AL MAFIOSETTO NON DEVO PIù ALCUNA RISPOSTA......RISPONDO CON I FATTI CHE HA DESCRITTO UNA TERZA PERSONA...!IO NON ATTACCO ALLE SPALLE....HO SOLO DIFESO DANIELE,HO DATO DEL MAFIOSO A QUEL POVERO DISGRAZIATO DOPO AVER RICEVUTO ATTACCHI IN PRIVATO....E QUESTO PURE è STATO DIMOSTRATO..!!!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

io ancora aspetto la figura di merda che mi doveva far fare il FALLITO


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ancora aspetto la figura di merda che mi doveva far fare il FALLITO


Posso chiederti una cosa?
Potresti cambiare termine?
Il Fallito sono io no?
Dei casso almeno il Fallito lascialo fare a me...no?

Poi la gente si confonde no?:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo il tuo intervento tardivo...per i miei gusti troppo!Hai permesso a questo mafiosetto di merda di fare illazioni sulla mia persona.....e sulla mia vita privata e questo per mè è molto grave!!Per il RESTO SIGNORI MIEI ADESSO è CHIARO A TUTTI...CHI SI è COMPORTATO DA MAFIOSO E CHI HA PARLATO DIRETTO......!Farfalla e nausica adesso la verità è servità!!!NON HO ALTRO DA AGGIUNGERE SE NON CHE PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA HO DIMOSTRATO LA MIA ONESTà IL TUTTO PER DIFENDERE UN UTENTE IN PALESE DIFFICLOTà!SINCERAMENTE SON SCHIFATO...ma non meravigliato....!AL MAFIOSETTO NON DEVO PIù ALCUNA RISPOSTA......RISPONDO CON I FATTI CHE HA DESCRITTO UNA TERZA PERSONA...!IO NON ATTACCO ALLE SPALLE....HO SOLO DIFESO DANIELE,HO DATO DEL MAFIOSO A QUEL POVERO DISGRAZIATO DOPO AVER RICEVUTO ATTACCHI IN PRIVATO....E QUESTO PURE è STATO DIMOSTRATO..!!!


sono felice per te che dimostri di non conoscere il "comportamente da mafioso"

comunque...vai a lavare la macchina dai


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*COIONE*

COIONE LA HAI APPENA FATTA....PERò ANCORA NON HAI CAPITO MAFIOSETTO DI MERDA....!!Sei un vigliacchello che attacchi alle spalle come i mafiosi della terra da cui provieni sei veramente un ometto di merda!!!!Quando vuoi sono a tua disposizione!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy...ipocrita...
Dici che per gli amici faresti qualsiasi cosa
E poi non la molli...
Eh no non va bene così eh?:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa?
> Potresti cambiare termine?
> Il Fallito sono io no?
> Dei casso almeno il Fallito lascialo fare a me...no?
> ...


non mi sembri fallito...

...lui si...e dovrebbe provare il bungee jumping...senza accertarsi sullo stato della corda


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*E*

E comunque simy poteva aggiungere altro che non ha detto...ma almeno è stata stabilità la verità.....!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Trovo il tuo intervento tardivo...per i miei gusti troppo!Hai permesso a questo mafiosetto di merda di fare illazioni sulla mia persona.....e sulla mia vita privata e questo per mè è molto grave*!!Per il RESTO SIGNORI MIEI ADESSO è CHIARO A TUTTI...CHI SI è COMPORTATO DA MAFIOSO E CHI HA PARLATO DIRETTO......!Farfalla e nausica adesso la verità è servità!!!NON HO ALTRO DA AGGIUNGERE SE NON CHE PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA HO DIMOSTRATO LA MIA ONESTà IL TUTTO PER DIFENDERE UN UTENTE IN PALESE DIFFICLOTà!SINCERAMENTE SON SCHIFATO...ma non meravigliato....!AL MAFIOSETTO NON DEVO PIù ALCUNA RISPOSTA......RISPONDO CON I FATTI CHE HA DESCRITTO UNA TERZA PERSONA...!IO NON ATTACCO ALLE SPALLE....HO SOLO DIFESO DANIELE,HO DATO DEL MAFIOSO A QUEL POVERO DISGRAZIATO DOPO AVER RICEVUTO ATTACCHI IN PRIVATO....E QUESTO PURE è STATO DIMOSTRATO..!!!


ti avevo scritto che non potevo sono appena uscita da una riunione...e speravo che riusciste a chiarirvi senza entrare nel merito...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ti*

Ti aspetto qui comunque...uno che combatte la mafia e spara cazzate del genere e tanto altro per rimorchiare non avrà certo paura ad incontrare un fallito come me no?dai che fai la seconda figura di merda se non mi contatti.....!!!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> COIONE LA HAI APPENA FATTA....PERò ANCORA NON HAI CAPITO MAFIOSETTO DI MERDA....!!Sei un vigliacchello che attacchi alle spalle come *i mafiosi della terra da cui provieni* sei veramente un ometto di merda!!!!Quando vuoi sono a tua disposizione!!!


mi piace che c'è gente che ancora ti appoggia...il mondo è bello perchè è vario...

SEI SENZA SPERANZA


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti aspetto qui comunque...uno che combatte la mafia e spara cazzate del genere e tanto altro per rimorchiare non avrà certo paura ad incontrare un fallito come me no?dai che fai la seconda figura di merda se non mi contatti.....!!!


MA TI DIVENTA DURO FACENDO COSI'?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma tu hai già perso la faccia vuoi che racconti oltre?Penso possa bastarti o no?Che fai adesso?NON MI SCRIVI CHE MI ERO INVENTATO TUTTO?NON è VERO CHE HAI DETTO A SIMY CERTE COSE?MAFIOSETTO MIO....SEI UN POVERO CODARDO....UN SICILIANUZZO CUIUNE.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Posso dire la mia?

A me sembra che l'attacco di Oscuro vs Cheater sia quindi dovuto a cose private,
ed il fatto stesso che siano state citate non credo sia un bell'esempio.

Se si chiamano messaggi privati un motivo ci deve pur essere.

Poi, non vedo perchè Cheater -che non difendo, sia chiaro, visto che alcuni suoi interventi mi hanno fatto cadere le palle, così come quelli di altri utenti (*IMHO*) - si debba beccare pagine e pagine di insulti, tra l'altro rincarati da altri utenti, mentre Lothar, per esempio, che ha chiaramente suggerito a Daniele di esplorare i fondali del Pò con una pietra al collo, è stato commentato con un laconico _"*non sono d'accordo*"._

Non capisco questo atteggiamento da difensore del forum.
Sinceramente.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa?
> Potresti cambiare termine?
> Il Fallito sono io no?
> Dei casso almeno il Fallito lascialo fare a me...no?
> ...


LoL


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Sei solo, cretino...solo nella vita e anche qui
> 
> Non ti ha cacato nessuno, sei solo un cornuto frustrato e sfoghi così la tua amara vita...
> 
> ...


come offendere un po' di categorie in un solo messaggio:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Questa storia è iniziata alle 14 di ieri ,questo morto di fame....per qualche motivo suo personale...ed io ho capito quale...... mi si è attaccato alle palle parlando male di me con te in privato....!Questo mafiosetto ha continuato ad asserire per tutta la giornata di ieri che mi stavo inventando tutto....e tu hai pensato di ristabilire un minimo di verità alle 11.09......di oggi!!Adesso stabilito chi diceva la verita e chi no....stabilito che il mio MAFIOSO A QUESTO MEZZO UOMO ERA MOTIVATISSIMO....stabilito CHI HA PERSO AL FACCIA E CHI NO non credo debba intervenire ancora......!!!Continuate pure a giustificare personaggi come cheater.....io provo un pò di schifo....ma capisco.....chi non ha certi mezzi le prova davvero tutte....!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come offendere un po' di categorie in un solo messaggio:mrgreen:


Non gettare benzina sul fuoco


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Posso dire la mia?
> 
> A me sembra che l'attacco di Oscuro vs Cheater sia quindi dovuto a cose private,
> ed il fatto stesso che siano state citate non credo sia un bell'esempio.
> ...


infatti non è giusto.
oscuro quando parte in quarta non lo ferma nessuno e comincia a delirare.
ora cerco un bel thread su di me aperto da lui che non mi conosceva per nulla...così solo per passare il tempo


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu hai già perso la faccia vuoi che racconti oltre?Penso possa bastarti o no?Che fai adesso?NON MI SCRIVI CHE MI ERO INVENTATO TUTTO?NON è VERO CHE HAI DETTO A SIMY CERTE COSE?MAFIOSETTO MIO....SEI UN POVERO CODARDO....UN SICILIANUZZO CUIUNE.....!!:rotfl:


no no, pensavo inventassi altro

ho detto subito che (a fronte di richiesta) ho risposto che sei un testa di cazzo o qualcosa di simile

ma ripeto...dove sta la fenomenale figura di merda???

se sapessi quante me ne hanno scritte in privato su di te (mai ricevuto tanti messaggi privati)


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Guarda è EVIDENTE A TUTTI LA FIGURA CHE HAI FATTO E RINGRAZIA LA TUA AMICA......CHE TE NE STA EVITANDO DELLE ALTRE.....Adesso se hai un minimo di palle sai cosa devi fare...quando passi di quì ci andiamo a prendere un caffè......!!!Ok?


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa storia è iniziata alle 14 di ieri ,questo morto di fame....per qualche motivo suo personale...ed io ho capito quale...... mi si è attaccato alle palle parlando male di me con te in privato....!Questo mafiosetto ha continuato ad asserire per tutta la giornata di ieri che mi stavo inventando tutto....e* tu hai pensato di ristabilire un minimo di verità alle 11.09......di oggi*!!Adesso stabilito chi diceva la verita e chi no....stabilito che il mio MAFIOSO A QUESTO MEZZO UOMO ERA MOTIVATISSIMO....stabilito CHI HA PERSO AL FACCIA E CHI NO non credo debba intervenire ancora......!!!Continuate pure a giustificare personaggi come cheater.....io provo un pò di schifo....ma capisco.....chi non ha certi mezzi le prova davvero tutte....!!!


va bene ho sbagliato io... 
solo che io sono stata tirata in ballo dopo le 18...quando non ero più online sul forum...ho risposto stamattina appena ho potuto....


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Peccato che stavolta i miei deliri come li chiami tu abbiano trovato l'ennesima conferma.....!ma si dai poi daniele è un criminale.....e sto MAFIOSELLO cosa é????


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che stavolta i miei deliri come li chiami tu abbiano trovato l'ennesima conferma.....!ma si dai poi daniele è un criminale.....e sto MAFIOSELLO cosa é????


 senti...vai nella 101 e cerca un thread che mi hai  dedicato senza avere la minima idea di chi fossi...è spassosissimo, non riesco a linkarlo ma ti rende l'idea di che cosa sei capace quando ti parte la brocca:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*No*

No, ho sbagliato io ci mancherebbe....aiutare che è in difficoltà quando il branco attacca mi espone a questi rischi....!Ma sai a tutto c'è un limite....un debosciato senza spina dorsale che dice a daniele criminale proprio non si poteva vedere.....!Ripeto non ho altro da aggiungere.....Se non che nessuno SI SCANDALIZZA PER LE FALSITA DI UN POVERO MAFIOSETTO SFIGATO......!!!!CONTINUATE PURE DILEGGIARE DANIELE CON A CAPO STO POVERO EMARGINATO DI CHEATER....I MIEI COMPLIMENTI A TUTTI NESSUNO ESCLUSO!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no, pensavo inventassi altro
> 
> ho detto subito che (a fronte di richiesta) ho risposto che sei un testa di cazzo o qualcosa di simile
> 
> ...


Mi spiace per quello che è venuto fuori in questo 3D.... stanno volando insulti che nessuno si merita nè te nè lui!
non è giusto... 


...mi sento responsabile di quanto è successo...e ora ci sto male...troppo


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Minerva ti ho appena scritto che sei una bella donna......!No non ho alcuna voglia di leggere altro sono nauseato....che gente di merda pure qui dentro!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, ho sbagliato io ci mancherebbe....aiutare che è in difficoltà quando il branco attacca mi espone a questi rischi....!Ma sai a tutto c'è un limite....un debosciato senza spina dorsale che dice a daniele criminale proprio non si poteva vedere.....!Ripeto non ho altro da aggiungere.....Se non che nessuno SI SCANDALIZZA PER LE FALSITA DI UN POVERO MAFIOSETTO SFIGATO......!!!!CONTINUATE PURE DILEGGIARE DANIELE CON A CAPO STO POVERO EMARGINATO DI CHEATER....I MIEI COMPLIMENTI A TUTTI NESSUNO ESCLUSO!!!


stai sbroccando di brutto


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se Oscuro e Cheat sono interessati a sapere chi sta facendo la figura peggiore, direi che in questo momento sono a parimerito.


Quoto


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi..
> A questo punto è giusto che io intervenga! Non volevo intervenire perché speravo che gli animi si placassero.
> 
> La prima cosa che voglio chiarire è che Oscuro NON C’HAI MAI PROVATO CON ME NON E’ INNAMORATO DI ME E NON MI HA MAI MANCATO DI RISPETTO IN ALCUN MODO!
> ...


Simy pero' sei fessacchiotta...

che cazzo l'hai postato a fare...non era necessario...


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi spiace per quello che è venuto fuori in questo 3D.... stanno volando insulti che nessuno si merita nè te nè lui!
> non è giusto...
> 
> 
> ...mi sento responsabile di quanto è successo...e ora ci sto male...troppo


ma figuriamoci. se non hanno il senso del limite non è mica colpa tua


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi spiace per quello che è venuto fuori in questo 3D.... stanno volando insulti che nessuno si merita nè te nè lui!
> non è giusto...
> 
> 
> ...mi sento responsabile di quanto è successo...e ora ci sto male...troppo



Per quel che vale, io non vedo nessuna responsabilità tua.
Non si dovrebbe tirare in mezzo chi non c'entra. Soprattutto quando vuole solo calmare le acque e rappacificare gli animi.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda è EVIDENTE A TUTTI LA FIGURA CHE HAI FATTO E RINGRAZIA LA TUA AMICA......CHE TE NE STA EVITANDO DELLE ALTRE.....Adesso se hai un minimo di palle sai cosa devi fare...quando passi di quì ci andiamo a prendere un caffè......!!!Ok?


ancora la chiami in causa...

...si, è mia amica...e le voglio bene...e a differenza di te lo sto dimostrando!!!

comprati una corda...e usala!!!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per quel che vale, io non vedo nessuna responsabilità tua.
> *Non si dovrebbe tirare in mezzo chi non c'entra*. Soprattutto quando vuole solo calmare le acque e rappacificare gli animi.


...magari l'ho tirata fuori io??? :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come offendere un po' di categorie in un solo messaggio:mrgreen:


addirittura un po'...

checcaz 2 so'...proprio il minimo sindacale...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma fatemi capire!!Un povero coione mi offende in privato ed io dovevo tacere?non dargli del mafioso?che cazzo vi quotate ancora cosa?Sono senza parole......senza parole!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla.....mi meraviglio di te invece.....e in negativo!!!Prima di esprimere certi giudizi informati o aspetta l'intervento di altri utenti....ti meravigli di cheatere adesso?Le offese che ha fatto ame sono nulla quello che ha detto a daniele è molto più grave!!


Oscuro ti ripeto quello che ha detto a daniele ha un fondo di verità detto con i modi sbagliati. E l'ho giá sottolineato e spiegato. Dopodiché ripeto al momento non saprei chi scegliere tra i due. Io e daniele ci siamo detti di tutto ma mai mi sono permessa di tirare in ballo familiari e affini... Secondo me due adulti possono fat valere le proprie ragioni ib un modo diverso. E la chiudo qui perché esattamente come daniele nessuno dei due sta ascoltando quello che dice il resto del forum. Vi insultate da due giorni e secondo me non vi ricordatw neanche più perchè. E poi considerandomi amica di simy sono moltp infastidita da come l'avete tirata in mezzo (entrambi in modi diversi ma comunque fastidiosi). Chiunque legge si immagina intrallazzi che se ci sono o meno non ha importanza ma devono restare sl di fuori di tutto questo. Passo e chiudo


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non è giusto.
> oscuro quando parte in quarta non lo ferma nessuno e comincia a delirare.
> ora cerco un bel thread su di me aperto da lui che non mi conosceva per nulla...così solo per passare il tempo


non me lo ricordo ma aveva sicuramente ragggione...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Hao*

Mafiosetto ti aspetto a roma......poi ne riaprliamo davanti ad un caffè!ripeto ringrazia simy che ha avuto il buon gusto di non aggiungere altro.....c'era da ridere!cazzaro e mafiosetto!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no no, pensavo inventassi altro
> 
> ho detto subito che (a fronte di richiesta) ho risposto che sei un testa di cazzo o qualcosa di simile
> 
> ...


scusa gia' che stiamo, ma su de me che se dice?

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro ti ripeto quello che ha detto a daniele ha un fondo di verità detto con i modi sbagliati. E l'ho giá sottolineato e spiegato. Dopodiché ripeto al momento non saprei chi scegliere tra i due. Io e daniele ci siamo detti di tutto ma mai mi sono permessa di tirare in ballo familiari e affini... Secondo me due adulti possono fat valere le proprie ragioni ib un modo diverso. E la chiudo qui perché esattamente come daniele nessuno dei due sta ascoltando quello che dice il resto del forum. Vi insultate da due giorni e secondo me non vi ricordatw neanche più perchè. E poi considerandomi amica di *simy sono moltp infastidita da come l'avete tirata in mezzo *(entrambi in modi diversi ma comunque fastidiosi). Chiunque legge si immagina intrallazzi che se ci sono o meno non ha importanza ma devono restare sl di fuori di tutto questo. Passo e chiudo


avete???

eh vabè...


----------



## JON (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mafiosetto ti aspetto a roma......poi ne riaprliamo davanti ad un caffè!ripeto ringrazia simy che ha avuto il buon gusto di non aggiungere altro.....c'era da ridere!cazzaro e mafiosetto!!:rotfl:


Secondo me, va a finire a pacche sulle spalle. Per entrambi.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mafiosetto ti aspetto a roma......poi ne riaprliamo davanti ad un caffè!ripeto ringrazia simy che ha avuto il buon gusto di non aggiungere altro.....c'era da ridere!cazzaro e mafiosetto!!:rotfl:


fallo tu...aggiungi tu...stai facendo un figurone...

blah blah blah e non dici niente

"ti aspetto a roma" dici...però sono io il minaccioso, mafioso...

FALLITO


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Secondo me, va a finire a pacche sulle spalle. Per entrambi.


Sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Ho tirato in mezzo simy perchè un povero disgraziato codardo si sente in diritto di attaccarmi sul piano personale in privato solo perchè non gli va a genio che difendo un utente in difficoltà...!POI se volete capire bene, se non sti gran cazzi...sinceramente mi avete schifato un pò tutti....!!!Mi spiace per daniele......adesso resterà un pò più solo!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Mafiosetto*

Ma sei di legno?Simy ha confermato le mie parole e non le tue...vedi tu chi ne esce bene e chi male...poi ti ripeto....quando vuoi vediamo sto grande coraggio.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo il tuo intervento tardivo...per i miei gusti troppo!Hai permesso a questo mafiosetto di merda di fare illazioni sulla mia persona.....e sulla mia vita privata e questo per mè è molto grave!!Per il RESTO SIGNORI MIEI ADESSO è CHIARO A TUTTI...CHI SI è COMPORTATO DA MAFIOSO E CHI HA PARLATO DIRETTO......!Farfalla e nausica adesso la verità è servità!!!NON HO ALTRO DA AGGIUNGERE SE NON CHE PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA HO DIMOSTRATO LA MIA ONESTà IL TUTTO PER DIFENDERE UN UTENTE IN PALESE DIFFICLOTà!SINCERAMENTE SON SCHIFATO...ma non meravigliato....!AL MAFIOSETTO NON DEVO PIù ALCUNA RISPOSTA......RISPONDO CON I FATTI CHE HA DESCRITTO UNA TERZA PERSONA...!IO NON ATTACCO ALLE SPALLE....HO SOLO DIFESO DANIELE,HO DATO DEL MAFIOSO A QUEL POVERO DISGRAZIATO DOPO AVER RICEVUTO ATTACCHI IN PRIVATO....E QUESTO PURE è STATO DIMOSTRATO..!!!


Scusa ma non capisco e saró limitato. Simy ha scritto ne più ne meno le cose che io e nausicaa (cito noi visto che gai fatto i ns nomi) abbiamo detto. Non ho mai pensato tu sia una brutta persona e ho capito dall'inizio le tue intenzioni come ho capito quelle di cheat. É tutto il can can (mafia, broccolare) che non ho compreso e mi sembra che simy la pensi come me. Ma posso sbagliarmi ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Posso dire la mia?
> 
> A me sembra che l'attacco di Oscuro vs Cheater sia quindi dovuto a cose private,
> ed il fatto stesso che siano state citate non credo sia un bell'esempio.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei di legno?Simy ha confermato le mie parole e non le tue...vedi tu chi ne esce bene e chi male...poi ti ripeto....quando vuoi vediamo sto grande coraggio.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quali parole???

siamo TUTTI in attesa di capire cosa cazzo vuoi dire

ripeto: comprati sta benedetta corda, non reprimere gli istinti!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei di legno?Simy ha confermato le mie parole e non le tue...vedi tu chi ne esce bene e chi male...poi ti ripeto....quando vuoi vediamo sto grande coraggio.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ho confermato come sono andati i fatti perchè era giusto farlo...perchè non sei pazzo che hai scritto senza motivo..
però ti prego di smetterla ...ti giuro te lo chiedo con le lacrime agli occhi....non le posso leggere ste cose
perchè lui non è un mafiosetto che rimorchia attraverso il forum perchè è un bravo ragazzo e mi spiace leggere queste cose sul suo conto e tu non sei lo stronzo che sta apparendo adesso nè tantomeno uno che ci prova con me....

io ve lo chiedo col cuore in mano....  vi supplico


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> avete???
> 
> eh vabè...


Ok ha iniziato lui..cercavo di buttare ancora benzina sul fuoco....e che c....o


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho confermato come sono andati i fatti perchè era giusto farlo...perchè non sei pazzo che hai scritto senza motivo..
> però ti prego di smetterla ...ti giuro te lo chiedo con le lacrime agli occhi....non le posso leggere ste cose
> perchè *lui non è un mafiosetto che rimorchia attraverso il forum* perchè è un bravo ragazzo e mi spiace leggere queste cose sul suo conto *e tu non sei lo stronzo che sta apparendo adesso* nè tantomeno uno che ci prova con me....
> 
> io ve lo chiedo col cuore in mano....  vi supplico


c'è una sostanziale differenza quindi:

IO non sono come lui millanta...LUI non è come si mostra...

PER ME E' PIU' CHE SUFFICIENTE A DISTINGUERMI DA QUESTO IDIOTA


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non capisco e saró limitato. Simy ha scritto ne più ne meno le cose che io e nausicaa (cito noi visto che gai fatto i ns nomi) abbiamo detto. Non ho mai pensato tu sia una brutta persona e ho capito dall'inizio le tue intenzioni come ho capito quelle di cheat. É tutto il can can (mafia, broccolare) che non ho compreso e mi sembra che simy la pensi come me. Ma posso sbagliarmi ovviamente


E a me fa piacere che per una volta non dici...
Qua sotto sotto c'è lo zampino del conte....:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## quintina_ (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho confermato come sono andati i fatti perchè era giusto farlo...perchè non sei pazzo che hai scritto senza motivo..
> però ti prego di smetterla ...ti giuro te lo chiedo con le lacrime agli occhi....non le posso leggere ste cose
> perchè lui non è un mafiosetto che rimorchia attraverso il forum perchè è un bravo ragazzo e mi spiace leggere queste cose sul suo conto e tu non sei lo stronzo che sta apparendo adesso nè tantomeno uno che ci prova con me....
> 
> io ve lo chiedo col cuore in mano....  vi supplico



Simy non piangere dai..............


che ci vuoi fare? sono uomini! 

Un bacino, bella


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho confermato come sono andati i fatti perchè era giusto farlo...perchè non sei pazzo che hai scritto senza motivo..
> però ti prego di smetterla ...ti giuro te lo chiedo con le lacrime agli occhi....non le posso leggere ste cose
> perchè lui non è un mafiosetto che rimorchia attraverso il forum perchè è un bravo ragazzo e mi spiace leggere queste cose sul suo conto e tu non sei lo stronzo che sta apparendo adesso nè tantomeno uno che ci prova con me....
> 
> io ve lo chiedo col cuore in mano....  vi supplico


Simy da amica accetta un consiglio: evita di entrare qui almeno per oggi. Sono certa che entrambi ti vohliono bene ma sono come tori che vedono rosso e non si rendono conto del male che ti fanno. Ed é un peccato gli amici non dovrebbero comportarsi così.
Tvb ti abbraccio


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a me fa piacere che per una volta non dici...
> Qua sotto sotto c'è lo zampino del conte....:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:



Non ti ci mettere anche tu dai....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a me fa piacere che per una volta non dici...
> Qua sotto sotto c'è lo zampino del conte....:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


ammettilo un po ti dispuace vhe non ti tiro in mezzo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti ci mettere anche tu dai....


Cerca di stemperare e sinceramente l'ho apprezzato


----------



## quinty (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ammettilo un po ti dispuace vhe non ti tiro in mezzo



Farfy che sono quei quadratini che metti?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non capisco e saró limitato. Simy ha scritto ne più ne meno le cose che io e nausicaa (cito noi visto che gai fatto i ns nomi) abbiamo detto. Non ho mai pensato tu sia una brutta persona e ho capito dall'inizio le tue intenzioni come ho capito quelle di cheat. É tutto il can can (mafia, broccolare) che non ho compreso e mi sembra che simy la pensi come me. Ma posso sbagliarmi ovviamente


e io ti quoto a te


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho confermato come sono andati i fatti perchè era giusto farlo...perchè non sei pazzo che hai scritto senza motivo..
> però ti prego di smetterla ...ti giuro te lo chiedo con le lacrime agli occhi....non le posso leggere ste cose
> perchè lui non è un mafiosetto che rimorchia attraverso il forum perchè è un bravo ragazzo e mi spiace leggere queste cose sul suo conto e tu non sei lo stronzo che sta apparendo adesso nè tantomeno uno che ci prova con me....
> 
> io ve lo chiedo col cuore in mano....  vi supplico



Un abbraccio forte...
Cara non c'entri nulla.

Vedrai che in capo a un pò di tempo la smetteranno, e poi chissà litigheranno con qualcun altro. 
Tu ti ci sei trovata in mezzo senza motivo, non c'entri.
Non sei responsabile, non stanno litigando a causa tua nè per te.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Farfy che sono quei quadratini che metti?


Uffa scrivo con il cell da tapatalk speravo si vedessero le faccine sorridenti....


----------



## quinty (6 Giugno 2012)

*mafiosetto*

ma una bella testa di cavallo nel letto di Oscuro... che dici? andiamo?


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma non capisco e saró limitato.


week end a Casablanca?

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma una bella testa di cavallo nel letto di Oscuro... che dici? andiamo?


il padrino atto I 

oggi la mafia fa molto peggio

quando mi hanno bruciato...lasciamo stare...avrei veramente ucciso qualcuno...

lo so che è costume ironizzare sulla mafia (così come ironizziamo sui finocchi ecc.)
ma di mafia si muore a differenza di altri ambiti come i gay...e perdonami, ma non riesco proprio ad ironizzare...

e leggere un demente che lo fa costantemente, non tu, mi provoca molta rabbia...ma ci sono abituato

io la mafia la combatto in prima linea, chi mi conosce lo sa...mi espongo, denuncio, collaboro quando serve...fa parte della mia vita...e questo malato ci scherza, chiama in causa anche la mia famiglia...

andare contro la mafia, la vera mafia, mi ha insegnato anche a non cadere in queste trappole...già è un duro lavoro pormi in tutta italia come persona per bene visto il luogo comune ignorante (oscuro ne è una perfetta rappresentazione) che i siciliani siamo tutti mafiosi...ci rido, ironizzo, una volta sfruttavo la cosa per farmi temere mentre oggi ho capito che non paga...

...è solo un miserabile, e non è nemmeno uno dei pochi!!!


----------



## quintina_ (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il padrino atto I
> 
> oggi la mafia fa molto peggio
> 
> ...


scusami, mi spiace, non intendevo

i miei figli hanno il 50% di sangue siciliano (tutto mafioso, ovviamente)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> week end a Casablanca?
> 
> ahahahahah


Perchè no?!!
Ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ahhh*

Bè....mi chiedo come possa essere credibile uno che invece di capire il grido di dolore di un utente in grossa difficoltà...gli dice di andar in ospedale....gli da del criminale....dall'alto di chissà quale profonda conoscenza....!Ma capisco sparare sui più deboli è diventato sport nazionale......!Quindi non contento il mafiosello pensa bene di inveire contro la mia persona in privato con una mia amica....solo perchè certe prepotenze proprio non le mando giù.....!!!Non contento il mafiosetto...continua tutto il pomeriggio ad asserire che non era vero che mi aveva offeso alle spalle...mi ero inventato tutto...!!!AVERE UN ATTEGGIAMENTO DA MAFIOSO NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE MAFIOSO..tu Caro cheater non sei mafioso, sei un povero cristo......nient'altro...e quando dici che combatti  la mafia mi fai solo che ridere....un criminale non sai neanche com'è fatto.....!!!Poi che tu sia un cantaballe e mafiosetto che ci prova sul forum continuo a sostenerlo.....peccato che sei uno sfigato e becchi sempre il due di picche.....e continua a ringraziare la povera simona che si è trovata in mezzo...e che sta cercando di salvare capre e cavoli.....perche credo che avrebbe dovuto dire ancora altro sulla tua persona....!Per il resto....credo che questo non sia il posto per me.....qui ci vuole che vi dice quello che vi conviene sentirvi dire,vi divertite a sparare impunemente su chi soffre,daniele è diventato il vostro zimbello,se anche un come cheater si permette di dargli del malato e nessuno interviene mi sembra troppo, anche per me....!!!Spronare daniele non significa dargli del CRIMINALE solo UN POVERO INCIVILE può arrivare a tanto....!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uffa scrivo con il cell da tapatalk speravo si vedessero le faccine sorridenti....


stai seminando quadratini...ma qui sefivano triangoli:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè....mi chiedo come possa essere credibile uno che invece di capire il grido di dolore di un utente in grossa difficoltà...gli dice di andar in ospedale....gli da del criminale....dall'alto di chissà quale profonda conoscenza....!Ma capisco sparare sui più deboli è diventato sport nazionale......!Quindi non contento il mafiosello pensa bene di inveire contro la mia persona in privato con una mia amica....solo perchè certe prepotenze proprio non le mando giù.....!!!Non contento il mafiosetto...continua tutto il pomeriggio ad asserire che non era vero che mi aveva offeso alle spalle...mi ero inventato tutto...!!!AVERE UN ATTEGGIAMENTO DA MAFIOSO NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE MAFIOSO..tu Caro cheater non sei mafioso, sei un povero cristo......nient'altro...e quando dici che combatti  la mafia mi fai solo che ridere....un criminale non sai neanche com'è fatto.....!!!Poi che tu sia un cantaballe e mafiosetto che ci prova sul forum continuo a sostenerlo.....peccato che sei uno sfigato e becchi sempre il due di picche.....e continua a ringraziare la povera simona che si è trovata in mezzo...e che sta cercando di salvare capre e cavoli.....perche credo che avrebbe dovuto dire ancora altro sulla tua persona....!Per il resto....credo che questo non sia il posto per me.....qui ci vuole che vi dice quello che vi conviene sentirvi dire,vi divertite a sparare impunemente su chi soffre,daniele è diventato il vostro zimbello,se anche un come cheater si permette di dargli del malato e nessuno interviene mi sembra troppo, anche per me....!!!Spronare daniele non significa dargli del CRIMINALE solo UN POVERO INCIVILE può arrivare a tanto....!!!


Oscuro non dire cazzate. Daniele non é li zimbello di nessuno. Ognuno gli dice la sua nei modi piú svariati ma credo che a tutti noi farebbe piacere vedere che ricomincia a vivere.
E detto tra me e te, state discutendo da non so quante pagine e daniele c'entra veramente poco per non dire nulla in wuesta discussione. Ve lo siete dimenticati entrambi...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai seminando quadratini...ma qui sefivano triangoli:mrgreen:


Ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

chiamate la croce rossa per oscuro e il 911 per chit:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

*Io dico*

solo che quando una donna come Simy, e lo dico con tutto il rispetto che lei mi trasmette, chiede di smetterla...
Un uomo la smette.

Senza se e senza ma.

La differenza tra maschi e uomini parte anche dal rispetto che si dice avere.
Con i fatti, non con le parole.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Farfalla non venire a raccontare certe cose a me per favore.....!!Poi credi quello che ti pare...tanto quì dentro se ne vedono di tutti i colori.....dare del CRIMINALE  a daniele è insulso e solo a voi può star bene una cosa simile.....!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Tebe*

Ma come vi permettete di scrivere certe cose senza sapere?Un mistero....!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come vi permettete di scrivere certe cose senza sapere?Un mistero....!!



direi lo stesso per te

visto che ti reputi superiore a lui, smetti per primo


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo che quando una donna come Simy, e lo dico con tutto il rispetto che lei mi trasmette, chiede di smetterla...
> Un uomo la smette.
> 
> Senza se e senza ma.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

più che altro perchè sennò le altre discussioni non vanno più avanti




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Chara*

Tu spunti dal nulla per dire cosa?Io non mi reputo superiore al nulla....!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come vi permettete di scrivere certe cose senza sapere?Un mistero....!!


Simy vi ha chiesto con le lacrime agli di smetterla.
Le state creando disagio.
Le state creando ansia.
Le state creando un terremoto e se ho capito io che è una persona dolce e sensibile...
Mi stupisco, al di là della vostra litigata, perchè farle male visto che le volete bene.
Non entro in merito Oscuro sulla diatriba...il mio pensiero va solo a Simy.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè....mi chiedo come possa essere credibile uno che invece di capire il grido di dolore di un utente in grossa difficoltà...gli dice di andar in ospedale....gli da del criminale....dall'alto di chissà quale profonda conoscenza....!Ma capisco sparare sui più deboli è diventato sport nazionale......!Quindi non contento il mafiosello pensa bene di inveire contro la mia persona in privato con una mia amica....solo perchè certe prepotenze proprio non le mando giù.....!!!Non contento il mafiosetto...continua tutto il pomeriggio ad asserire che non era vero che mi aveva offeso alle spalle...mi ero inventato tutto...!!!AVERE UN ATTEGGIAMENTO DA MAFIOSO NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE MAFIOSO..tu Caro cheater non sei mafioso, sei un povero cristo......nient'altro...e quando dici che combatti  la mafia mi fai solo che ridere....un criminale non sai neanche com'è fatto.....!!!Poi che tu sia un cantaballe e mafiosetto che ci prova sul forum continuo a sostenerlo.....peccato che sei uno sfigato e becchi sempre il due di picche.....e continua a ringraziare la povera simona che si è trovata in mezzo...e che sta cercando di salvare capre e cavoli.....perche credo che avrebbe dovuto dire ancora altro sulla tua persona....!Per il resto....*credo che questo non sia il posto per me*.....qui ci vuole che vi dice quello che vi conviene sentirvi dire,vi divertite a sparare impunemente su chi soffre,daniele è diventato il vostro zimbello,se anche un come cheater si permette di dargli del malato e nessuno interviene mi sembra troppo, anche per me....!!!Spronare daniele non significa dargli del CRIMINALE solo UN POVERO INCIVILE può arrivare a tanto....!!!


...e continui a nominarla...proprio un caro amico...

sei veramente fantastico :mrgreen:

ma mi divertirei di più se facessi i nomi di quelle con le quali ci ho provato e che mi hanno dato il due di picche...

...poi, come è fatto un criminale lo sai tu??? chi è un criminale? tua moglie che scopava con altri??? io la definirei una santa!!!

sul neretto:
RINGRAZIEREI IN GINOCCHIO SE TI APPLICASSI SU QUESTO CONCETTO


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Sai sei un povero disgraziato continuare con gli insulti infondo quale vantaggio mi porta?Hai fatto un figura di merda e punto!Poi quello che dici sulla mia donna...lo lascio giudicare a quelli che leggono...!Un uomo d'onore certe cose le dice in faccia....ma un povero disgraziato come te....dietro un pc si sente forte.....!Mafiosetto mio.....!!:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro non dire cazzate. Daniele non é li zimbello di nessuno. Ognuno gli dice la sua nei modi piú svariati ma credo che a tutti noi farebbe piacere vedere che ricomincia a vivere.
> E detto tra me e te, state discutendo da non so quante pagine e daniele c'entra veramente poco per non dire nulla in wuesta discussione. Ve lo siete dimenticati entrambi...


ri-quoto


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo che quando una donna come Simy, e lo dico con tutto il rispetto che lei mi trasmette, chiede di smetterla...
> Un uomo la smette.
> 
> Senza se e senza ma.
> ...


quoto pure a te


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai sei un povero disgraziato continuare con gli insulti infondo quale vantaggio mi porta?Hai fatto un figura di merda e punto!Poi quello che dici sulla mia donna...lo lascio giudicare a quelli che leggono...!Un uomo d'onore certe cose le dice in faccia....ma un povero disgraziato come te....dietro un pc si sente forte.....!Mafiosetto mio.....!!:up:


Io non sono un uomo d'onore, ignorante!!!

Non sai nemmeno che significa...

Hai vinto. Sei il più forte, duro e incuti timore...
...sei grande!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

gradite una piccola pausa per mangiare un boccone?
c'è giù geko che ha fatto le pennette ammazzafeg...ehm...deliziose


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gradite una piccola pausa per mangiare un boccone?
> c'è giù geko che ha fatto le pennette ammazzafeg...ehm...deliziose


Vabbè si scendo io..
magari si fa due parole con calma...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si certo mafiosetto..hai dimostrato a tutti che uomo d'onore sei....:rotfl:!!!!!Hai tutto del mafiosello tranne le palle..quelle non puoi comprartele...giusto?Adesso che fai scrivi n'altra volta alla simy dicendo che oscuro è cattivo perchè ti prende a calci in culo?Nguè nguè.....33 anni sei il nulla mischiato con il niente!!!Vedi a differenza tua io sto con la mia donna per amore....nessun matrimonio di interesse....e quando cerchi di offendere penso alla tua situazione e mi viene uno strazio a pensare a come si può ridurre un ometto per il vil denaro....ma che uomo d'onore sei tu?Ma non ti fai schifo?:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo mafiosetto..hai dimostrato a tutti che uomo d'onore sei....:rotfl:!!!!!Hai tutto del mafiosello tranne le palle..quelle non puoi comprartele...giusto?Adesso che fai scrivi n'altra volta alla simy dicendo che oscuro è cattivo perchè ti prende a calci in culo?Nguè nguè.....33 anni sei il nulla mischiato con il niente!!!Vedi a differenza tua io sto con la mia donna per amore....nessun matrimonio di interesse....e quando cerchi di offendere penso alla tua situazione e mi viene uno strazio a pensare a come si può ridurre un ometto per il vil denaro....ma che uomo d'onore sei tu?Ma non ti fai schifo?:rotfl:


Matrimonio di interesse???

Ma sei veramente mitomane... 

O mi stai scambiando con qualche tua altra vittima periodica che te lo fa drizzare...

Comunque secondo me sta tua amicizia volge al termine...


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gradite una piccola pausa per mangiare un boccone?
> c'è giù geko che ha fatto le pennette ammazzafeg...ehm...deliziose


le pennette alla puttanesca dici?

bone quelle..

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Volge al termine?Pazienza....ho tutto...sei tu che ha bisogno di amicizie telematiche....capisco pure che combattere la mafia ogni giorno ti rende la vita impossibile....per cui le amicizie te le fai sui forum....:rotfl::rotfl:ti ci vedo in mezzo ai criminali....:rotfl:comunque mi spiace per quelle povere anime pie che ti danno un minimo di credito....ma tu sei un uomo d'onore no?e allora dai, quando passi per roma...andiamoci a prendere un caffè in amicizia......!!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Matrimonio di interesse???
> 
> Ma sei veramente mitomane...
> 
> ...


Beh pero' in effetti gli indizi c'erano...

infatti me chiedevo come facevi a farti trattare cosi' da pupazzo da tua moglie e "soci"...

(questo per la serie, mi faccio mezzo chilo di cazzi miei...)

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy..ma quale indizi....è la verità.....er mafiosello...fa il duro qui sul forum,ma se domattina la moglie si incazza ciò ritroviamo a villa giulia a vendersi quel culo brutto a 6 euro la botta....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*E*

E fa l'uomo vissuto con daniele....capito sto fenomeno??????:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy..ma quale indizi....è la verità.....er mafiosello...fa il duro qui sul forum,ma se domattina la moglie si incazza ciò ritroviamo a villa giulia a vendersi quel culo brutto a 6 euro la botta....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


6 euro servizio completo e non ne parliamo piu'...

cheat te serveno magnager?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo mafiosetto..hai dimostrato a tutti che uomo d'onore sei....:rotfl:!!!!!Hai tutto del mafiosello tranne le palle..quelle non puoi comprartele...giusto?Adesso che fai scrivi n'altra volta alla simy dicendo che oscuro è cattivo perchè ti prende a calci in culo?Nguè nguè.....33 anni sei il nulla mischiato con il niente!!!Vedi a differenza tua io sto con la mia donna per amore*....nessun matrimonio di interesse*....e quando cerchi di offendere penso alla tua situazione e mi viene uno strazio a pensare a come si può ridurre un ometto per il vil denaro....ma che uomo d'onore sei tu?Ma non ti fai schifo?:rotfl:


nemmeno lui si è sposato per interesse....


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy..ma quale indizi....è la verità.....er mafiosello...fa il duro qui sul forum,ma se domattina la moglie si incazza ciò ritroviamo a villa giulia a vendersi quel culo brutto a 6 euro la botta....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mia moglie è ricca?

Ahahahah 
Stavolta ti sei superato 

Brutta cosa le corna, ti hanno ucciso...ancora pensi a lei che brama tra le braccia pelose dell'altro, vero???
Dai che puoi superare tutto...e male che ca c'è l'amica corda!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Volge al termine?Pazienza....ho tutto...sei tu che ha bisogno di amicizie telematiche*....capisco pure che combattere la mafia ogni giorno ti rende la vita impossibile....per cui le amicizie te le fai sui forum....:rotfl::rotfl:ti ci vedo in mezzo ai criminali....:rotfl:comunque mi spiace per quelle povere anime pie che ti danno un minimo di credito....ma tu sei un uomo d'onore no?e allora dai, quando passi per roma...andiamoci a prendere un caffè in amicizia......!!!:up:


questa cosa mi fa male davvero......perche ti voglio bene


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma dimmi tu......stermy poi discutiamo di questo paese....ecco cheater è il nuovo che avansa,spaccone,arrogante,ignorante,ti faccio un bonifico quì uno lì.....ma quale cazzo di ideologie ha?ma che educazione ha avuto?perchè poi...non è il solo....son quasi tutti come lui......sapessi quanti ne incontro che piangono come bambini dove lavoro....!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Simò*

Io non vendo fumo....io son diretto....!Capisco più un daniele che sto pezzente mafiosetto che si è permesso di scrivere rare nefandezze....ma tanto il coraggio è qualcosa che non può comprare....!!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dimmi tu......stermy poi discutiamo di questo paese....ecco cheater è il nuovo che avansa,spaccone,arrogante,ignorante,ti faccio un bonifico quì uno lì.....ma quale cazzo di ideologie ha?ma che educazione ha avuto?perchè poi...non è il solo....son quasi tutti come lui......sapessi quanti ne incontro che piangono come bambini dove lavoro....!!!


quanno te capiteno, un calcio in culo pure da parte mia...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa cosa mi fa male davvero......perche ti voglio bene


Spero che ti apra gli occhi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo sangre*

Si li aprirà tranquillo....!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Sai*

La colpa poi manco è la sua stermy son i genitori....!Sti cazzo di genitori che ogni volta danno ragione ai figli..ed eccoli quì...tutti super uomini,chi combatte la mafia,che va allo stadio a fare disordini,che rompe il cazzo,che da dello sfigato a daniele....poi li prendi da soli uno per uno....e si mettono a piagnucolare come er mafiosetto quì che come mi capita a tiro giuro che mi prendo la prima denuncia in vita mia.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ovviamente scherzo!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si li aprirà tranquillo....!!!:up:


Mah.
Come disse quello ...

_"Mi ritiro per deliberare__"_


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Comunque*

Comunque mafiosello una cosa ti prometto:Ti starò attaccato come una cozza allo scoglio,sarai il mio giochino preferito ogni giorno,altro che mafia.......ci divertiremo mafiosello e non sai quanto......!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo sangre*

Mi aspetto qualcosa di più incisivo e meno infido....se ci riesci!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi aspetto qualcosa di più incisivo e meno infido....se ci riesci!!!


Io ti ho detto come la penso, in due/tre post, ma non mi hai risposto.

Quello che dico è che una persona, che ti ha detto di esserti amica, ci sta restando male per
questo "scambio di vedute".

Ora, penso che da parte tua, fare un bel respiro e chiudere la questione sia doveroso.
Sinceramente non so cosa tu stia cercando, se l'approvazione del forum o cosa,
ma credo che sia un teatrino abbastanza triste, e soprattutto trito e ritrito.

Magari adesso ti parte l'embolo anche con me.

Cosa intendi per "infido"?


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque mafiosello una cosa ti prometto:Ti starò attaccato come una cozza allo scoglio,sarai il mio giochino preferito ogni giorno,altro che mafia.......ci divertiremo mafiosello e non sai quanto......!!:rotfl:


Mmmmm
La maturità si taglia a fette

Pensa a lavorare invece, e tieni maggiormente d'occhio tua moglie che te le stampa ogni giorno

FALLITO PARASSITA


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ok,ma se un vigliacco ti pugnala alle spalle come agisci?se la tua amica nicchia perchè ti da ragione ma prefersce non entrare nel merito per 24 ore tu come ti porgi?visto che sai tutto..illuminami dai!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Mafiosello*

Dai che quando capiti a roma farò di tutto per un improvvisata...promesso....vediamo sto grande uomo!!!!:up::up:


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque mafiosello una cosa ti prometto:Ti starò attaccato come una cozza allo scoglio,sarai il mio giochino preferito ogni giorno,altro che mafia.......ci divertiremo mafiosello e non sai quanto......!!:rotfl:


Per favore! basta Oscù...

non è un mafiosello e mi spiace leggere queste cose mi spiace vedervi litigare......! ormai quello che vi dovevate dire l'avete detto...ignoratevi!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Per favore! basta Oscù...
> 
> non è un mafiosello e mi spiace leggere queste cose mi spiace vedervi litigare......! ormai quello che vi dovevate dire l'avete detto...ignoratevi!


Dolce Simy che succede????vuoi che sistemi i 2 invorniti??


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che quando capiti a roma farò di tutto per un improvvisata...promesso....vediamo sto grande uomo!!!!:up::up:


Dai...ci tengo!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma se un vigliacco ti pugnala alle spalle come agisci?se la tua amica nicchia perchè ti da ragione ma prefersce non entrare nel merito per 24 ore tu come ti porgi?visto che sai tutto..illuminami dai!!!


Se sapessi tutto credi che starei qui ?

Non ho la presunzione di sapere tutto.
Ma magari questa tua amica, come lo è per te lo è anche per l'altro, no?

O deve per forza schierarsi a difesa dell'uno o dell'altro?
Non ti sembra una cosa un pò infantile?

Se lei non se l'è sentita di intervenire avrà le sue buone ragioni.

Poi io e te avevamo già parlato di scleri in un thread con Angelo, ricordi  ?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dolce Simy che succede????vuoi che sistemi i 2 invorniti??


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ma se un vigliacco ti pugnala alle spalle come agisci?se la tua amica nicchia perchè ti da ragione ma prefersce non entrare nel merito per 24 ore tu come ti porgi?visto che sai tutto..illuminami dai!!!


ho aspettato a rispondere solo perchè pensavo che tra persone adulte la cosa si chiudesse dopo la classica sfuriata di insulti... che è capitata più di una volta sul forum!

io sono tua amica e lo sai ma sono amica anche di Cheat e sai anche questo! 

capisco che tu possa ritenerti deluso da questo! ma cerca di capire anche me!

in ogni caso io ho scritto a cheat dicendo che non ero d'accordo con lui in merito a come si pone nei confornti di Daniele senza far alcun riferimento a te e lui mi ha risposto come sai e come anche Cheat ha scritto

in ogni caso quando poi alla fine si entra in un vortice di insulti di ogni genere che riguardano anche la famiglia ( e vale per tutti) ...ognuno di noi dalla ragione passa al torto..


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo*

Ultimo sangre l'amicizia è una cosa le ragioni sono un'altra!non si può pretendere di dare del malato a daniele,di dargli del criminale e che  nessuno possa dissentire o no?Insomma daniele rompe le palle non discuto ma cazzo sta male veramente...!E CI DOBBIAMO SUBIRE LE INVETTIVE di un debosciato spacconcello....perchè MINCHIA IL FORUM è COSA SUA??????Ma stiamo scherzando?Io mi son visto insultare da un figlio di papà,pure alle spalle?Puo essere?Poi io sono per le ragioni, sti cavoli, se ho due amici e uno fa il cretino..per amicizia devo star zitto?ma che cazzo di principio è?Io prendo l'amico buffoncello e gli dico apertamente di farla finita.....!Qui non è andata così....purtroppo!!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo sangre l'amicizia è una cosa le ragioni sono un'altra!non si può pretendere di dare del malato a daniele,di dargli del criminale e che  nessuno possa dissentire o no?Insomma daniele rompe le palle non discuto ma cazzo sta male veramente...!E CI DOBBIAMO SUBIRE LE INVETTIVE di un debosciato spacconcello....perchè MINCHIA IL FORUM è COSA SUA??????Ma stiamo scherzando?Io mi son visto insultare da un figlio di papà,pure alle spalle?Puo essere?Poi io sono per le ragioni, sti cavoli, se ho due amici e uno fa il cretino..per amicizia devo star zitto?ma che cazzo di principio è?Io prendo l'amico buffoncello e gli dico apertamente di farla finita.....!Qui non è andata così....purtroppo!!!!


Ok, ma convieni che con Lothar che gli ha chiaramente detto di buttarsi in Po non è successo tutto questo casino?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*ultimo*

!Hai perfettamente ragione!Anzi dirò di più,mi spiace ma lothar è un altro che si è sentito toccato per la storia di SIMONCELLI , ha fatto succedere un casino per poi dire una frase così infelice a daniele!!ricordiamo pure quello che è accaduto a stermy!!!!Dico la verità,a me sto posto mi sta deludendo in continuazione,ma è fatto di persone..e le persone alla fine si mostrano per ciò che sono....!Guarda Ultimo sangre....io son uno diretto,fin troppo,ma daniele mi fa tenerezza.....cosa posso farci?E vedere un coionazzo smargiasso trattarlo così,bè non ho resistito....!!!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> !Hai perfettamente ragione!Anzi dirò di più,mi spiace ma lothar è un altro che si è sentito toccato per la storia di SIMONCELLI , ha fatto succedere un casino per poi dire una frase così infelice a daniele!!ricordiamo pure quello che è accaduto a stermy!!!!Dico la verità,a me sto posto mi sta deludendo in continuazione,ma è fatto di persone..e le persone alla fine si mostrano per ciò che sono....!Guarda Ultimo sangre....io son uno diretto,fin troppo,ma daniele mi fa tenerezza.....cosa posso farci?E vedere un coionazzo smargiasso trattarlo così,bè non ho resistito....!!!!!


fa tenerezza anche a me, non ne dubitare.
E mi fa pure incazzare, perchè è intelligente e sensibile, ma si sa he le persone 
sensibili sono quelle che più tendono a soffrire.

Ricordo quello che successe con Simoncelli.
Dai adesso calmiamoci che dici?
Penso che tutti abbiano capito la tua posizione.
E che Cheat non ti è molto simpatico


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Ultimo l'hai capita solo tu ti assicuro.....!


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

a me rende molto triste l'insensibilità di alcuni ...

ogni parola di Daniele è un urlo del suo malessere ...
come anche le parole di Circe

poi mi incavolo quando leggo dei concetti del tipo ... che un tradimento non uccide ... che è la nostra cultura ...
che schifo!

sienne


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo l'hai capita solo tu ti assicuro.....!


Mah non credo, penso fosse abbastanza chiara.
Quello che non capisci è che una volta che si parte con gli insulti e gli scleri,
la discussione si ferma e si passa ad un triste susseguirsi di offese.

Poi ripeto, se sono successe cose tra di voi, sono successe tra di voi e non mi riguardano.
Io parlo per la storia di Daniele.

Simy è una brava persona per quel poco che leggo di lei e mi dispiace se ha sofferto di questa cosa.
Adesso passo nel thread dei vaffanculo :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> !Hai perfettamente ragione!Anzi dirò di più,mi spiace ma lothar è un altro che si è sentito toccato per la storia di SIMONCELLI , ha fatto succedere un casino per poi dire una frase così infelice a daniele!!ricordiamo pure quello che è accaduto a stermy!!!!Dico la verità,a me sto posto mi sta deludendo in continuazione,ma è fatto di persone..e le persone alla fine si mostrano per ciò che sono....!Guarda Ultimo sangre....io son uno diretto,fin troppo,ma daniele mi fa tenerezza.....cosa posso farci?E vedere un coionazzo smargiasso trattarlo così,bè non ho resistito....!!!!!



Mi evochi e arrivo...le cose sono un po'diverse....stai attento..io mi sono iscritto qua',credo...il 311210..rimasi colpito subito da Daniele..scriveva le stesse cose di adesso.Ti rendi conto??sono passati 18mesi...la sua terra e'martoriata..e lui pensa ad un tradimento di 4 anni fa'...ti sembra normale??Mi tocca Oscuro sai...io fui uno dei primi ad entrare a Balvano(Av),nel 1980(??)...mi ricordo le bare davanti alla chiesa...feci 1700 km in transit a 80 all'ora per portare aiuto...e Daniele che e'li???piange


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Il tradimento è sicuramente un evento negativo. Ma uno dei tanti eventi negativi che possono attraversare la vita di una persona. Non "uccide" di per sé.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> a me rende molto triste l'insensibilità di alcuni ...
> 
> ...


Per una che dice di non dare mai giudizi direi che non te la cavi male a darne sulla vita e le esperienze degli altri.

Che schifo pure io dico


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Il tradimento è sicuramente un evento negativo. Ma uno dei tanti eventi negativi che possono attraversare la vita di una persona. Non "uccide" di per sé.


Ciao,

no non uccide ... 

ma può mandare in depressione profonda una persona ...

scaturire una crisi d'identità profonda ... 

la depressione può farti uscire di testa ...


non è poco ... 

poi che ragionamento è, è un evento negativo come tanti ... 

questo tipo, ti colpisce perché avviene per volontà di una persona ... 
per giunta di una persona legata sentimentalmente ... 
non per forza maggiore ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per una che dice di non dare mai giudizi direi che non te la cavi male a darne sulla vita e le esperienze degli altri.
> 
> Che schifo pure io dico


Ciao,

non sulla vita degli altri ... non ti conosco ...

ma su un concetto ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non sulla vita degli altri ... non ti conosco ...
> 
> ...


Concetti che sono espressi dalla vita di altri.
Il che schifo non è un concetto è un giudizio dato su chi pensa diverso.


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concetti che sono espressi dalla vita di altri.
> Il che schifo non è un concetto è un giudizio dato su chi pensa diverso.


Ciao,

non rigirarmi le parole in bocca ...

lo schifo è rivolto al paragone tra la sofferenza e la "giustificazione" (... cercasi termine più adatto) ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non rigirarmi le parole in bocca ...
> 
> ...


Nessuno si è giustificato con la sofferenza.
Sono modi di sentire diversi.
Oltre ad avere scritto che schifo hai dato pure dell'insensibile a chi non la pensa come te.
Sotto ilo tuo messaggio

Sei tu che giri le parole e dai giudizi, ripeto, IN BASE ALLE TUE ESPERIENZE mentre quelli che ne hanno avute di diverse sono PER TE insensibili ew ti provocano schifo oltre a renderti molto triste e farti incazzare
Perchè?
E' la loro vita, mica la tua.

*Ciao,**

a me rende molto triste l'insensibilità di alcuni ...

ogni parola di Daniele è un urlo del suo malessere ...
come anche le parole di Circe

poi mi incavolo quando leggo dei concetti del tipo ... che un tradimento non uccide ... che è la nostra cultura ...
che schifo!

sienne*


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nessuno si è giustificato con la sofferenza.
> Sono modi di sentire diversi.
> Oltre ad avere scritto che schifo hai dato pure dell'insensibile a chi non la pensa come te.
> Sotto ilo tuo messaggio
> ...


scusate tanto...

ma nun staveno a litiga' Oscuro e Cheat?

comunque fate pure come ve pare, ci mancherebbe...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nessuno si è giustificato con la sofferenza.
> Sono modi di sentire diversi.
> Oltre ad avere scritto che schifo hai dato pure dell'insensibile a chi non la pensa come te.
> Sotto ilo tuo messaggio
> ...


Ok...ok...
Posso dire una cosa?
Sul mio dolore?
Avevo diciasette anni quando mia madre mi trascinò con lei a Lourdes.

Non avevo mai visto in vita mia persone disabili o per lo meno non mi era mai capitato di portare carrozzelle...

Mi ricordo che rimasi sconvolto da certe serenità ed entusiasmo di vivere da persone che non possono camminare, che non possono vedere, che non possono sentire...ecc..ecc..ecc..

Mi ricordo che quell'esperienza mi fece vergognare del mio lamentarmi delle piccole normali disgrazie di una persona sana...

Capite bene che chi come me, ha visto sua moglie in serio pericolo di vita...
Non può avere pietà e compassione per un Daniele...
Gli monta solo la rabbia dentro e una cosa così...

Vai a lamentarti altrove, non ho tempo per te, stammi distante che ti piglio a calci in culo.

Poi vorrei tanto che Daniele dicesse in che guai si era cacciato suo padre e con che tipo di persone.

Di Daniele ho sempre e solo biasimato i suoi giudizi sommari su mariti e mogli di utenti.
E a me personalmente fa schifo la sua mentalità in cui dato che ha sofferto e soffre si sente libero di dover sparare a zero su chi sta bene.

Volete che lui la pianti?
Semplice basta non dare retta al suo continuo ossessivo pletorico lamento...
Che è solo uno scaricare le responsabilità su altri....

Da Daniele ho imparato moltissimo come genitore...
Se presto il fianco alle lamentele di mia figlia circa il compagno di banco, circa il professore che ce l'ha su con lei...e la giustifico su tutto...creerò ben presto una come lui...

NON esiste un cazzo che tu perda esami all'università per storie di corna.
Hai esigenza di laurearti...
Questo ha priorità su tutto...

Quale donna si sposerebbe Daniele?
Questo è il punto...


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scusate tanto...
> 
> ma nun staveno a litiga' Oscuro e Cheat?
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


>


Sono diventate troooppo competitive....

ce voleno sempre supera'...

ahahahahah

Ps: pero' na' bella loro lotta nel fango ce la meritiamo...

eh?..sei d'accordo?

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sono diventate troooppo competitive....
> 
> ce voleno sempre supera'...
> 
> ...


anche nel sapone non è male


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sono diventate troooppo competitive....
> 
> ce voleno sempre supera'...
> 
> ...


Competitiva a chi?
Non lo sono per niente!!!!
Mettevo solo puntini sulle i...con calma e ragionevolezza SENZA dare giudizi sui fedeli.

Uff...tebina incompresa...


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> anche nel sapone non è male


si' pero' pulisciti il filino de bava, che sei sconcio...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> anche nel sapone non è male


Porcellini.....:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Porcellini.....:mrgreen:




Ciao tebina


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' pulisciti il filino de bava, che sei sconcio...
> 
> ahahahah


ahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciao tebina


Ciao..._flap flap_


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ok...
> Posso dire una cosa?
> Sul mio dolore?
> Avevo diciasette anni quando mia madre mi trascinò con lei a Lourdes.
> ...


Ciao Conte,

quello che percepisco, è il limite di questo ragazzo ...
la non capacità di andare oltre ... 
quando si sta male, e lo ripeto, si tende a sputare veleno ...

non dico che sia giusto ... ma più sputa e più sta male ...

di cose brutto, ben peggiori del tradimento, le ho viste e in parte vissuta da prima persona ... 
l'unica cosa che riesco a dire, grazie alla natura, che mi abbia dato tanta forza a superare ...
e tu sai bene, di cosa parlo ... 

comunque, questo ragazzo ha bisogno d'aiuto, che noi non possiamo dare ... ma isolarlo (essendo qui l'unico posto in qui parla di certe cose) ... non me la sento ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nessuno si è giustificato con la sofferenza.
> Sono modi di sentire diversi.
> Oltre ad avere scritto che schifo hai dato pure dell'insensibile a chi non la pensa come te.
> Sotto ilo tuo messaggio
> ...


Ciao,

giusto, trovo che sia da insensibili certe affermazioni su daniele ...
uno urla che sta male ... e gli si dice di tutto e di più ... mah ... 

ciò non ha a che vedere con la mia vita e esperienze ... 
trovo che sia fuori luogo ... punto. 
non bisogna essere un genio per capire, che questo ragazzo si trova in una voragine ... 

e sottolineo ... è il mio pensiero ... non affermo che sia giusto ... 

mi sembra, che tu abbia la coda di paglia ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> quello che percepisco, è il limite di questo ragazzo ...
> la non capacità di andare oltre ...
> ...


Si so di cosa parli...
Allora ok...
Il ragazzo è limitato...
Coparlo non se pole...
Sopportiamolo a vita...
Ma povera la sua donna eh?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Sienne*

Sposo in pieno il tuo punto di vista......!E sinceramente trovo penosa,la mancanza di sensibilità mostrata all'interno di questo sito....!Daniele non si diverte a star così...avrà le sue lacune, i suoi gap,i suoi loop,ma indicargli ospedali e passaggi simili è qualcosa di indecente!e mi spiace son stati indecenti tutti quelli che hanno fatto finta di non leggere...una vergogna veramente!Cosi com'è vergognoso che daniele auguri brutti mali alla sua ex...ma da una persona in questo stato posso dare attenuanti.....!!!!!Qui si ha solo sensibilità a comando,quando c'è da giustificare ciulade e cazzi vari e sinceramente il quadro è veramente desolante....!Ditemi voi se un mocciosetto si può permettere di dipingere daniele come un criminale....!Cioè questo sta male e sta male veramente e tu gli dai del criminale????MA a voi sembra così divertente?A me avete tolto la voglia di ridere....!!


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si so di cosa parli...
> Allora ok...
> Il ragazzo è limitato...
> Coparlo non se pole...
> ...


Ciao,

vedi Conte ... 
non si tratta di sopportarlo a vita ...
tu non ti stanchi di ripetere certe cose ... 
tipo ... apri gli occhi e guarda il mondo ... 

ma ultimamente ho quella vaga impressione che sta diventando una bomba ad orologeria ...
prima o poi questo ragazzo scoppia ... 
perciò trovo più utile cercare di farlo ragionare ... 

poi su questo punto hai ragione ... e mi hai fatto ridere ... povera ragazza, la sua ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sposo in pieno il tuo punto di vista......!E sinceramente trovo penosa,la mancanza di sensibilità mostrata all'interno di questo sito....!Daniele non si diverte a star così...avrà le sue lacune, i suoi gap,i suoi loop,ma indicargli ospedali e passaggi simili è qualcosa di indecente!e mi spiace son stati indecenti tutti quelli che hanno fatto finta di non leggere...una vergogna veramente!Cosi com'è vergognoso che daniele auguri brutti mali alla sua ex...ma da una persona in questo stato posso dare attenuanti.....!!!!!Qui si ha solo sensibilità a comando,quando c'è da giustificare ciulade e cazzi vari e sinceramente il quadro è veramente desolante....!Ditemi voi se un mocciosetto si può permettere di dipingere daniele come un criminale....!Cioè questo sta male e sta male veramente e tu gli dai del criminale????MA a voi sembra così divertente?A me avete tolto la voglia di ridere....!!


Ciao,



sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*No*

No il ragazzo non è limitato....il ragazzo ha un malessere,ha una fragilità,e sinceramente trovo molto più limitati alcuni di voi che passano la vita a parlare di ciulade,fiche,corna e calate di mutande ma fatemi il piacere e dai!!!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sposo in pieno il tuo punto di vista......!E sinceramente trovo penosa,la mancanza di sensibilità mostrata all'interno di questo sito....!*Daniele non si diverte a star così...avrà le sue lacune, i suoi gap,i suoi loop,ma indicargli ospedali e passaggi simili è qualcosa di indecent*e!e mi spiace son stati indecenti tutti quelli che hanno fatto finta di non leggere...una vergogna veramente!*Cosi com'è vergognoso che daniele auguri brutti mali alla sua ex...ma da una persona in questo stato posso dare attenuanti.....!!!!!*Qui si ha solo sensibilità a comando,quando c'è da giustificare ciulade e cazzi vari e sinceramente il quadro è veramente desolante....!Ditemi voi se un mocciosetto si può permettere di dipingere daniele come un criminale....!Cioè questo sta male e sta male veramente e tu gli dai del criminale????MA a voi sembra così divertente?A me avete tolto la voglia di ridere....!!


sul neretto concordo


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Sienne*

Guarda io posso scusarmi per i modi...ma per il resto provo una nausea per certi personaggi qui dentro.......!!!Roba da non credere......in 6 anni ne ho viste di cose...ma questa proprio mi lascia un disgusto enorme.....!!Ma sarò anche un gran scassacazzi sicuro...ma ho un umanità che voi non sapete proprio dove sta di casa......!!!!MA fanno bene a mettervi le corna......fanno bene!!!


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No il ragazzo non è limitato....il ragazzo ha un malessere,ha una fragilità,e sinceramente trovo molto più limitati alcuni di voi che passano la vita a parlare di ciulade,fiche,corna e calate di mutande ma fatemi il piacere e dai!!!!!


Ciao,

oggi non è giornata ... litigo con i termini 

tu intendi un altro tipo di limite ... 

quello che penso è, che avvolte il dolore è talmente grande che ti limita ... ti paralizza ... 

non riesci più a muoverti ... e dai solo calci ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Simy qui concordano tutti poi il fenomeno di turno si permette di dare del criminale ad uno che soffre e NESSUNO DICE NULLA....!Anzi ,e se c'è quello che proprio non può sopportare una cosa del genere viene pure attaccato alle spalle.....e come se non bastasse si attacca oscuro per i suoi modi inurbani?Adesso si concorda tutti.....certo come no.....concordo anche io......CONORDIAMO DAI, QUI SI PARLA DI COSE SERIE,DI SOLDI,BONIFICI,DI CORNA,E CAZZO C'è DA TROVARE SEMPRE NA SCUSA BUONA PER SENTIRCI MIGLIORI.....ma si domani è un altro giorno....un'altra macchina da lavare...no?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Sienne*

La sofferenza è qualcosa che capisci solo se hai profondità,se fa parte di te,se ti ha accompagnato per un pò nel tuo percorso di vita.....ma alcuni di loro cosa cazzo possono saperne?cosa?Nati nella culla giusta,parlano di bonifici,di soldi,questi sono i loro valori......per loro la sofferenza è arabo....!!E se stai male sei un povero coione.....questo gli è stato insegnato.....!!!


----------



## Daniele (6 Giugno 2012)

Vedete, io da quando ho perso mio padre non ho mai vissuto un momento bello. Tutti alternano momenti belli a quelli meno belli che poi sono seguiti da una necessaria ricostruzione, io passo dal momento bello al tentativi di ricostruzione e quando potrei almeno inziare ad essere sereno...pummm.. succede qualcosa. A lavoro dicono bene che porto una sfiga atroce, inizio a pensarlo anche io, ma è il dato di fatto, io non ho mai potuto sapere dopo gli 11 anni cosa fosse la serenità, ho perso così l'adolescenza e ben altro dovendo fare e non divertirmi. Non ho mai chiesto il tempo che non ho avuto, chi lo fa è per me un poveraccio, ma ho chiesto da chi si avvicinava a me più di una conoscenza o amicizia un minimo di rispetto per quella che è stata una vita non facile (anche il padre della mia ex fu concorde nell'ammettere che la mia è una vita di merda e che non mi meritavo proprio questo). Serena mi ha tradito in uno di quei momenti che era tendenzialmente di merda, in cui bisogna tirare i remi in barca ed aspettare la bufera, lei ha deciso che in quel momento non prorpio bello io dovessi soffrire e sappiate che ne era conoscia alla grande che se avessi scoperto tutto io sarei affondato alla grande.  Io l'accuso non dellle corna, ma di averle fatte pur sapendo le conseguenze, non potrei mai dirle quello che dico se non fossi stato non chiaro, ma cristallino, in più  io dalla moerte di mio padre ho fondato la mia autostima solo su di me e pochi feedback esterni, tutto era baato su di me e sul mio giudizio sulle mie azioni. Lei è riuscita a farmi sentire un cretino...uno stupido nell0'aver creduto che esistono gli errori, gli sbagli. Se sbagli solitamente cerchi sempre di rimediare alla meno peggio, almeno ci provi, lei non ha fatto nulla ed in questo anche Rabarbaro potrà confermare, lei non ha fatto nulla di nulla all'inizio per calmare il mio inziale stato di ansia. Mi ricordo quando ero a Roma da solo con lei i litigi per le corna subite e quanto lei si incazzasse con me che non mi era passata...erano passati 3 giorni, cavoli perchè non te la fai passare? 3 giorni sono una eternità.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*daniele*

Daniele ma tu leggi quello che scriviamo?ma tu capisci che la profondità non è per tutti?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedete, io da quando ho perso mio padre non ho mai vissuto un momento bello. Tutti alternano momenti belli a quelli meno belli che poi sono seguiti da una necessaria ricostruzione, io passo dal momento bello al tentativi di ricostruzione e quando potrei almeno inziare ad essere sereno...pummm.. succede qualcosa. A lavoro dicono bene che porto una sfiga atroce, inizio a pensarlo anche io, ma è il dato di fatto, io non ho mai potuto sapere dopo gli 11 anni cosa fosse la serenità, ho perso così l'adolescenza e ben altro dovendo fare e non divertirmi. Non ho mai chiesto il tempo che non ho avuto, chi lo fa è per me un poveraccio, ma ho chiesto da chi si avvicinava a me più di una conoscenza o amicizia un minimo di rispetto per quella che è stata una vita non facile (anche il padre della mia ex fu concorde nell'ammettere che la mia è una vita di merda e che non mi meritavo proprio questo). Serena mi ha tradito in uno di quei momenti che era tendenzialmente di merda, in cui bisogna tirare i remi in barca ed aspettare la bufera, lei ha deciso che in quel momento non prorpio bello io dovessi soffrire e sappiate che ne era conoscia alla grande che se avessi scoperto tutto io sarei affondato alla grande.  Io l'accuso non dellle corna, ma di averle fatte pur sapendo le conseguenze, non potrei mai dirle quello che dico se non fossi stato non chiaro, ma cristallino, in più  io dalla moerte di mio padre ho fondato la mia autostima _*solo su di me e pochi feedback esterni*_, tutto era baato su di me e sul mio giudizio sulle mie azioni. Lei è riuscita a farmi sentire un cretino...uno stupido nell0'aver creduto che esistono gli errori, gli sbagli. Se sbagli solitamente cerchi sempre di rimediare alla meno peggio, almeno ci provi, lei non ha fatto nulla ed in questo anche Rabarbaro potrà confermare, lei non ha fatto nulla di nulla all'inizio per calmare il mio inziale stato di ansia. Mi ricordo quando ero a Roma da solo con lei i litigi per le corna subite e quanto lei si incazzasse con me che non mi era passata...erano passati 3 giorni, cavoli perchè non te la fai passare? 3 giorni sono una eternità.


Sul neretto.
Qui dentro tante persone ti considerano un bravo ragazzo.
Hai mai pensato a questo?
Come fa qualcuno che sta dietro a uno schermo ad avere stima di te?
Eppure in tanti ce l'hanno.

Prova ne è che tanti ti hanno preso a cuore, e stanno tentando di spronarti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*daniele*

Daniele il mio primo amore,mi ha distrutto una moto,mi ha mandato sotto casa persone che oggi son in carcere per tentato omicidio,telefonate alle 3 del mattino,insomma non siamo mica tutti uguali......!!!Cosa vuoi fare?


----------



## Daniele (6 Giugno 2012)

Mi sono condannato perchè ho creduto lei capace di un atto bello come l'atto che io feci per lei e che mi fece sprofondare nella merda visto quello che mei mi nascose.
Tutti mi dissero che non bisogna mai menar le mani, anche io lo credevo, ma con il senno di poi avrei dovuto tirarle un bel cazzottone in faccia e andarmene via da Roma dicendo a sua madre di vergognarsi di siffatta figlia, mentre io sono stato zitto per rispetto del loro lutto, e Serena mi chiese esplicitamente di non dire niente a nessuno di quello che era successo, cosa che mi ha fatto implodere.
La realtà èè che quando sei traditodevi parlare con tante persone, se no esploderai, io mi sono chiuso in me stesso come era quasi successo alla morte di mio padre, mi conosco sapevo che sarebbe successo, ma come sempre mi sono sentito dire parole del genere "tu pecchi troppo di presunzione pensando di conoscerti, devi andare da un  psicologo che ti rimette in sesto!". Ottimo, ci andai da una psicologa che provò a farmi sentire una persona bella, farmi crescere l'autostima, mi sentivo invece preso per il sedere alla grande, l'unica cosa che capì di me è il mio senso di bontà infinito che è sempre esistito, lo capì e mi fece leggere qualcosa, che letto in una chiava avrebbe dovuto farmi sentire bene, ma io trovai anche l'altra chiave e cioè che non c'è speranza per me. Visto che ero già stato tradiito da parenti, amici ed anche da due ex...ho capito che quello era il mio fututo, farmi fottere dagli altri. Ho sperato che Serena mi dimostrasse il contrario e cioè che almeno mi avesse voluto un poco di bene nonostante quelllo che ha fatto, perchè un rapporto non finisce con la fine del rapporto, ma le persone te le porti dentro per sempre...ed io ero morto per lei, quindi nella realtà io sono morto.
Ho una mente così complicata che pochi mi capiscono, per gli altri posso solo dire che devono credermi, a me l'indifferenza verso la mia persona fa male come un pugno in pancia, se avessi fatto qualcosa di male capirei e accetterei, ma l'indifferenza di chi ha un debito con me per me è insopportabile, lei è riuscita a farmi sentire un nulla, una persona non esistita, una persona inutile e purtroppo è questo il mio giudizio di me, che non si comporta sui successi di studio o lavorativi o sulla stima degli altri, ma sulla mia visione di me stesso e di quello che mi capit, un sistema che non può essere cambiato più di tanto, perchè le persone non cambiano mai.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele il mio primo amore,mi ha distrutto una moto,mi ha mandato sotto casa persone che oggi son in carcere per tentato omicidio,telefonate alle 3 del mattino,insomma non siamo mica tutti uguali......!!!Cosa vuoi fare?



appero'..e mo' che è cresciuta che fa ?


----------



## Daniele (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele il mio primo amore,mi ha distrutto una moto,mi ha mandato sotto casa persone che oggi son in carcere per tentato omicidio,telefonate alle 3 del mattino,insomma non siamo mica tutti uguali......!!!Cosa vuoi fare?


hai ragione, ma la mia ex lei si professava una bella persona ed ancora adesso si professa tale.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*daniele*

Senti ma ti è mai capitato di parlare con gente che ha commesso omicidi?be a me spesso....troppo spesso e sai che dicono?Non HO FATTO NULLA!Adesso daniele non puoi applicare il tuo metro ad altri....devi accettare che si è diversi....non puoi capire ma comprendere.....!!Difficile danie?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Dammi un nome*

Oggi?oggi mi sorride quando mi incontra.......e mi chiedo come sto......!!


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Giugno 2012)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi?oggi mi sorride quando mi incontra.......e mi chiedo come sto......!!


meno male, è stata una incazzatura momentanea.


ma che le avevi fatto:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*No*

No, abbiamo litigato per 15 anni a grandi livelli.....da 17 a 32 anni.....di tutto di più.......!Cazzo una tosta .....che dirti incredibile no?L'orgoglio fa danni paurosi....ma se ci son riuscito io...può farcela anche daniele....!!!:up:


----------



## Daniele (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro, ma lei sapeva che io ero differente dalla norma e ne era conoscia. Tutto bene finchè le andava bene  e poi quando il mio essere differente le avrebbe comportato probloemi io avrei dovuto essere nella norma? E' questo il concetto che non gira, se lei pensasse di essere un poco coerente con il proprio cervello dovrebbe capire che una persona non può cambiare perchè tu hai deciso che deve cambiare.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*daniele*

DANIELE LA GENTE,LE PERSONE, SONO COME SONO,NON SONO COME NOI LE VORREMMO...FA MALISSIMO ED IO  HO FATTO UNA GRAN FATICA AD ACCETTARLO......HANNO ALTRI METRI,ALTRE PROFONDITà,ALTRI VALORI,ALTRE SENSIBILITà,DAINELE QUESTà è LA VERITà PUNTO!Adesso puoi non accettarla per tutta la vita.....TI CONVIENE?


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> una persona non può cambiare perchè tu hai deciso che deve cambiare.


Daniele, non credi che questo valga anche per te? O è una considerazione uni-direzionale?


----------



## Sole (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> oscuro, ma lei sapeva che io ero differente dalla norma e ne era conoscia. Tutto bene finchè le andava bene  e poi quando il mio essere differente le avrebbe comportato probloemi io avrei dovuto essere nella norma? E' questo il concetto che non gira, se lei pensasse di essere un poco coerente con il proprio cervello dovrebbe capire che una persona non può cambiare perchè tu hai deciso che deve cambiare.


Nessuno nega che lei sia stata una pessima, pessima persona. E abbia fatto una cosa brutta. Proprio oggi parlavo con i miei alunni di quanto sia brutto tradire la fiducia che qualcuno ripone in te... si parlava di altri tipi di tradimenti, ovviamente. Ma il concetto è lo stesso. E' una cosa brutta, perchè una persona ti dà valore, si affida a te, ti ritiene importante... e tu prendi tutto questo e ci passi sopra, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.

Perciò nessuno nega il fatto che tu abbia subito una serie di terribili ingiustizie.

Ma il punto è: visto che questa cosa è capitata, puoi prendere in considerazione l'idea di uscirne? Puoi intravedere una via di fuga da questo incubo ossessivo che ti avvelena la vita?

Perchè per me, se provi a mettere a fuoco il fatto che PUOI stare meglio, già sei a buon punto. A te serve un po' di speranza. Ci sono cose nella vita che riaccendono la speranza anche quando ti sembra di averla perduta per sempre. Io ti auguro che ti capitino presto. E che tu sia disposto ad accoglierle. Te lo auguro di cuore


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Sole*

Esatto,diamo alla vita la possibilità di sorprenderci.......!!!!:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sinceramente trovo penosa,la mancanza di sensibilità mostrata all'interno di questo sito....!Daniele non si diverte a star così...avrà le sue lacune, i suoi gap,i suoi loop,ma indicargli ospedali e passaggi simili è qualcosa di indecente!*e mi spiace son stati indecenti tutti quelli che hanno fatto finta di non leggere..*.una vergogna veramente!Cosi com'è vergognoso che daniele auguri brutti mali alla sua ex...ma da una persona in questo stato posso dare attenuanti.....!!!!!Qui si ha solo sensibilità a comando,quando c'è da giustificare ciulade e cazzi vari e sinceramente il quadro è veramente desolante....!Ditemi voi *se un mocciosetto si può permettere di dipingere daniele come un criminale.*...!Cioè questo sta male e sta male veramente e tu gli dai del criminale????MA a voi sembra così divertente?A me avete tolto la voglia di ridere....!!




ma oscuro, secondo il tuo punto di vista sulla vita persone come me, tebe o cheat, in realtà sono allo stesso livello di Daniele
anzi, ancora più in basso

quindi perchè infierisci su cheater,come hai fatto, per due giorni di fila?
trattalo per la merda che è (nel tuo sistema di riferimento) e scansalo
ci vuole tanto?

se il forum non ti piace più, ti delude o quant'altro...stacci fuori e smetti di leggere
se invece vuoi cambiare le cose e la mentalità superficiale che ci contraddistingue perchè ritieni che si possa e si debba fare non è certo con gli insulti reiterati che aiuti chi sta sbagliando a migliorarsi

a daniele vogliamo bene tutti

ma vedi di rispettare chi ha letto e non interviene perchè non ha gli strumenti per farlo


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Chiara*

Per favore lascia stare....!Quello che si è visto è indecente....e non è questione di livelli, cazzo c'entrano?di umanità...semplicemente umanità......fammi il favore và!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele il mio primo amore,mi ha distrutto una moto,mi ha mandato sotto casa persone che oggi son in carcere per tentato omicidio,telefonate alle 3 del mattino,insomma non siamo mica tutti uguali......!!!Cosa vuoi fare?



ma chi era la nipote di Schiavone detto  sandokan hahahaahahhahaha


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> oscuro, ma lei sapeva che io ero differente dalla norma e ne era conoscia. Tutto bene finchè le andava bene  *e poi quando il mio essere differente le avrebbe comportato probloemi io avrei dovuto essere nella norma*? E' questo il concetto che non gira, se lei pensasse di essere un poco coerente con il proprio cervello dovrebbe capire che una persona non può cambiare perchè tu hai deciso che deve cambiare.



è verissimo ciò che dici, Daniele

l'incoerenza contraddistingue il genere umano, ma per fortuna alcune persone come te
ci ricordano che si può anche essere coerenti, magari con un pò d'impegno e di buona volontà

direi che questa è il tuo compito in questo forum e penso anche nella realtà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore lascia stare....!Quello che si è visto è indecente....e non è questione di livelli, cazzo c'entrano?di umanità...semplicemente *umanità.*.....fammi il favore và!!!



guarda, Oscuro, per uno che magari non ne ha, qui ce ne sono tanti che dimostrano umanità nei confronti di Daniele e anche di altri utenti che si sentono in difficoltà


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Ma cosa dici?ma dire a daniele che è un criminale, di correre in ospedale vi sembra normale?certo per voi non è normale che dcoi a cheater quanto sia imbecille ed inetto...giusto...!Si, complimenti vivissimi ancora una volta!Ma per favore dai....!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Un*

Un mafiosetto da 4 soldi che si permette di andare in privato da una mia amica offendermi perchè difendo daniele,e qui dentro vi siete risentiti per la mia reazione????ma ci siete o ci fate?Ma scherziamo?Ma andateci voi in qualche ospedale ma che davvero?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sposo in pieno il tuo punto di vista......!E sinceramente trovo penosa,la mancanza di sensibilità mostrata all'interno di questo sito....!Daniele non si diverte a star così...avrà le sue lacune, i suoi gap,i suoi loop,ma indicargli ospedali e passaggi simili è qualcosa di indecente!e mi spiace son stati indecenti tutti quelli che hanno fatto finta di non leggere...una vergogna veramente!Cosi com'è vergognoso che daniele auguri brutti mali alla sua ex...ma da una persona in questo stato posso dare attenuanti.....!!!!!Qui si ha solo sensibilità a comando,quando c'è da giustificare ciulade e cazzi vari e sinceramente il quadro è veramente desolante....!Ditemi voi se un mocciosetto si può permettere di dipingere daniele come un criminale....!Cioè questo sta male e sta male veramente e tu gli dai del criminale????MA a voi sembra così divertente?A me avete tolto la voglia di ridere....!!


Oscuro Sbagli...
Daniele ha bisogno di stare così...
Perchè l'unico modo che ha di attirare l'attenzione su di sè...
E' quello che conosciamo...

Dice dice dice ma poi non fa nulla.

E' andato a Roma da Serena? NO.
E lora?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No il ragazzo non è limitato....il ragazzo ha un malessere,ha una fragilità,e sinceramente trovo molto più limitati alcuni di voi che passano la vita a parlare di ciulade,fiche,corna e calate di mutande ma fatemi il piacere e dai!!!!!


Bon tiretelo in casa e smettila.
Poi ci parli di come va...quando al mattino non si alza perchè la notte non ha dormito pensando alle sue disgrazie.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedete, io da quando ho perso mio padre non ho mai vissuto un momento bello. Tutti alternano momenti belli a quelli meno belli che poi sono seguiti da una necessaria ricostruzione, io passo dal momento bello al tentativi di ricostruzione e quando potrei almeno inziare ad essere sereno...pummm.. succede qualcosa. A lavoro dicono bene che porto una sfiga atroce, inizio a pensarlo anche io, ma è il dato di fatto, io non ho mai potuto sapere dopo gli 11 anni cosa fosse la serenità, ho perso così l'adolescenza e ben altro dovendo fare e non divertirmi. Non ho mai chiesto il tempo che non ho avuto, chi lo fa è per me un poveraccio, ma ho chiesto da chi si avvicinava a me più di una conoscenza o amicizia un minimo di rispetto per quella che è stata una vita non facile (anche il padre della mia ex fu concorde nell'ammettere che la mia è una vita di merda e che non mi meritavo proprio questo). Serena mi ha tradito in uno di quei momenti che era tendenzialmente di merda, in cui bisogna tirare i remi in barca ed aspettare la bufera, lei ha deciso che in quel momento non prorpio bello io dovessi soffrire e sappiate che ne era conoscia alla grande che se avessi scoperto tutto io sarei affondato alla grande.  Io l'accuso non dellle corna, ma di averle fatte pur sapendo le conseguenze, non potrei mai dirle quello che dico se non fossi stato non chiaro, ma cristallino, in più  io dalla moerte di mio padre ho fondato la mia autostima solo su di me e pochi feedback esterni, tutto era baato su di me e sul mio giudizio sulle mie azioni. Lei è riuscita a farmi sentire un cretino...uno stupido nell0'aver creduto che esistono gli errori, gli sbagli. Se sbagli solitamente cerchi sempre di rimediare alla meno peggio, almeno ci provi, lei non ha fatto nulla ed in questo anche Rabarbaro potrà confermare, lei non ha fatto nulla di nulla all'inizio per calmare il mio inziale stato di ansia. Mi ricordo quando ero a Roma da solo con lei i litigi per le corna subite e quanto lei si incazzasse con me che non mi era passata...erano passati 3 giorni, cavoli perchè non te la fai passare? 3 giorni sono una eternità.


Ma stracasso di un teston...
La vita di tutti noi è così...porco mondo...

E non ti entrerà mai in testa che Serena ti ha fatto le corna...

per liberarsi di te...

ma stracazzo se nella vita reale sei un lamentone...casso tutti ti evitano eh...

Serena rimediare?
Ma per piacere...dai su...

Ognuno va per sè e amen...no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi sono condannato perchè ho creduto lei capace di un atto bello come l'atto che io feci per lei e che mi fece sprofondare nella merda visto quello che mei mi nascose.
> Tutti mi dissero che non bisogna mai menar le mani, anche io lo credevo, ma con il senno di poi avrei dovuto tirarle un bel cazzottone in faccia e andarmene via da Roma dicendo a sua madre di vergognarsi di siffatta figlia, mentre io sono stato zitto per rispetto del loro lutto, e Serena mi chiese esplicitamente di non dire niente a nessuno di quello che era successo, cosa che mi ha fatto implodere.
> La realtà èè che quando sei traditodevi parlare con tante persone, se no esploderai, io mi sono chiuso in me stesso come era quasi successo alla morte di mio padre, mi conosco sapevo che sarebbe successo, ma come sempre mi sono sentito dire parole del genere "tu pecchi troppo di presunzione pensando di conoscerti, devi andare da un  psicologo che ti rimette in sesto!". Ottimo, ci andai da una psicologa che provò a farmi sentire una persona bella, farmi crescere l'autostima, mi sentivo invece preso per il sedere alla grande, l'unica cosa che capì di me è il mio senso di bontà infinito che è sempre esistito, lo capì e mi fece leggere qualcosa, che letto in una chiava avrebbe dovuto farmi sentire bene, ma io trovai anche l'altra chiave e cioè che non c'è speranza per me. Visto che ero già stato tradiito da parenti, amici ed anche da due ex...ho capito che quello era il mio fututo, farmi fottere dagli altri. Ho sperato che Serena mi dimostrasse il contrario e cioè che almeno mi avesse voluto un poco di bene nonostante quelllo che ha fatto, perchè un rapporto non finisce con la fine del rapporto, ma le persone te le porti dentro per sempre...ed io ero morto per lei, quindi nella realtà io sono morto.
> Ho una mente così complicata che pochi mi capiscono, per gli altri posso solo dire che devono credermi, a me l'indifferenza verso la mia persona fa male come un pugno in pancia, se avessi fatto qualcosa di male capirei e accetterei, ma l'indifferenza di chi ha un debito con me per me è insopportabile, lei è riuscita a farmi sentire un nulla, una persona non esistita, una persona inutile e purtroppo è questo il mio giudizio di me, che non si comporta sui successi di studio o lavorativi o sulla stima degli altri, ma sulla mia visione di me stesso e di quello che mi capit, un sistema che non può essere cambiato più di tanto, perchè le persone non cambiano mai.


Ma vafanculo dei...
E allora eh?

Ma cosa credi tu eh?

Ci sono persone nella mia vita a cui ho fatto per loro cose che neanche te le immagini....

manco grazie ho ricevuto...

E mi hanno insegnato perfino che se fai un qualcosa e poi lo fai notare non vale un cazzo....

Ma casso sei tu che fai di tutto per creare un sistema perchè gli altri ti possano fottere...dei andiamo...

Imbambola gli altri...ma a me non m'incanti...

ma sentite che teorie esistenziali del menga....

Ma va fanculo...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ma ti è mai capitato di parlare con gente che ha commesso omicidi?be a me spesso....troppo spesso e sai che dicono?Non HO FATTO NULLA!Adesso daniele non puoi applicare il tuo metro ad altri....devi accettare che si è diversi....non puoi capire ma comprendere.....!!Difficile danie?


Ma casso sai quante volte gliel'ho detto?
Ma lui ha la personalità di Adolf Hitler
Papale papale...

COmprendere?
Significherebbe palpare con mano in che mare di idiozie si è cacciato...

Ma ci pensi soffrire così per na stronza?

Ma ti pare?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> DANIELE LA GENTE,LE PERSONE, SONO COME SONO,NON SONO COME NOI LE VORREMMO...FA MALISSIMO ED IO  HO FATTO UNA GRAN FATICA AD ACCETTARLO......HANNO ALTRI METRI,ALTRE PROFONDITà,ALTRI VALORI,ALTRE SENSIBILITà,DAINELE QUESTà è LA VERITà PUNTO!Adesso puoi non accettarla per tutta la vita.....TI CONVIENE?


Ci sono passato anch'io....
Vero durissima...:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?ma dire a daniele che è un criminale, di correre in ospedale vi sembra normale?certo per voi non è normale che dcoi a cheater quanto sia imbecille ed inetto...giusto...!Si, complimenti vivissimi ancora una volta!Ma per favore dai....!!!


Non sarà un criminale...ma quando parla dei suoi progetti mefistofelici per far soffrire Serena...me sembra paranoico fisso eh?

L'unica fortuna è che non ha le palle per mettere in atto certe castronerie, no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un mafiosetto da 4 soldi che si permette di andare in privato da una mia amica offendermi perchè difendo daniele,e qui dentro vi siete risentiti per la mia reazione????ma ci siete o ci fate?Ma scherziamo?Ma andateci voi in qualche ospedale ma che davvero?


Capisci contessa perchè Oscuro adesso ce l'ha con The Cheater? Perchè è mafiosello...
Dai domani gli passa...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un mafiosetto da 4 soldi che si permette di andare in privato da una mia amica offendermi perchè difendo daniele,e qui dentro vi siete risentiti per la mia reazione????ma ci siete o ci fate?Ma scherziamo?Ma andateci voi in qualche ospedale ma che davvero?


Però hai descritto un'azione in cui mesi fa ero spesso coinvolto...
Da cui...
Appunto 
Mi ritirai a vita privata...

E sai una cosa?

Ho imparato a fare così...
Quando sento tizio lamentarsi di sempronio...svicolo e cambio discorso...

Non hai idea della sciallanza che ne ricavi...

Cosa ci vuoi fare?
E' la vita...

Comunque anche se non conosco The Cheater, secondo me esageri contro di lui...

Ma accetto che ognuno di noi veda le persone a suo modo...

Quello che può essere simpatito a me può stare sulle balle a te...

Ma a me The Cheater sta simpatico...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci contessa perchè Oscuro adesso ce l'ha con The Cheater? Perchè è mafiosello...
> Dai domani gli passa...



certo, Oscuro alla fine è una persona ragionevole :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, Oscuro alla fine è una persona ragionevole :smile:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval:

[video=youtube;s7WlB7Xoo2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7WlB7Xoo2k[/video]


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma chi era la nipote di Schiavone detto  sandokan hahahaahahhahaha


@alex vaffa' i bukkin'....

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> oscuro, ma lei sapeva che io ero differente dalla norma e ne era conoscia. Tutto bene finchè le andava bene  e poi quando il mio essere differente le avrebbe comportato probloemi io avrei dovuto essere nella norma? E' questo il concetto che non gira, se lei pensasse di essere un poco coerente con il proprio cervello dovrebbe capire che una persona non può cambiare perchè tu hai deciso che deve cambiare.


Daniele lei non era una bella persona e non si è comportata bene nei tuoi confronti ma tu DEVI guardare avanti DEVI capire che la tua vita continua e che puoi ancora ottenere il meglio che la vita può darti! 

è vero il passato fa male ma è appunto PASSATO....tu vivi il presente e vivi le cose belle che il presente ti può offrire! 

provaci Daniele  ce la puoi fare

un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti ma ti è mai capitato di parlare con gente che ha commesso omicidi?be a me spesso....troppo spesso e sai che dicono?Non HO FATTO NULLA!Adesso daniele non puoi applicare il tuo metro ad altri....devi accettare che si è diversi....non puoi capire ma comprendere.....!!Difficile danie?



no..non è difficile da capire ma ci vuole tempo per metabilizzarlo e realizzare che non tutte le persone sono come vorremmo che fossero. Daniele molto porobabilmente non ha ancora finito il suo percorso di "rifiuto" verso il "diverso da lui"....ha bisogno di tempo e ha bisogno di chi sia capace di ascoltarlo e tirare fuori quello che di positivo c'è in lui e che ora è sotterrato dall'odio....


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un mafiosetto da 4 soldi che si permette di andare in privato da una mia amica offendermi perchè difendo daniele,e qui dentro vi siete risentiti per la mia reazione????ma ci siete o ci fate?Ma scherziamo?Ma andateci voi in qualche ospedale ma che davvero?


Il tuo cervello è più fottuto di quello di Daniele:
Io non ho MAI cercato simy...MAI

ora mi hai rotto il caxxo tu e lei pure

Diciamo le cose come stanno e basta


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Il tuo cervello è più fottuto di quello di Daniele:
> Io non ho MAI cercato simy...MAI
> 
> ora mi hai rotto il caxxo tu e lei pure
> ...


io ho detto che sono stata io a scriverti! mai negata sta cosa!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho detto che sono stata io a scriverti! mai negata sta cosa!


E vabe gioia ma è un giorno che fai la perbenista...questo rifiuto urbano continua anche in mia assenza, ha iniziato tutto lui...ha tirato fuori famiglie, mafia, rimorchi online...
...e ancora lo quoti, gli vuoi bene, al massimo dissenti elegantemente come se niente fosse...
...mentre continua a sparare cazzate...

Io l'avrei già sputtanato come solo tu puoi fare (mentre di me hai ben poco da che raccontare, E LO SAI BENE) ma gli vuoi troppo bene...

Tienitelo ma cortesemente:
Non difendermi, non così dolcemente...o fai la dura sempre o MAI

Stai lisciando il pelo ad una serpe schifosa, ma saranno fatti tuoi...non mi ci infilare!!!
Te lo chiedo con tutto il bene che ti voglio!!!

Lui qui cerca ciò che quella porca della moglie non gli da, e si vendica della vita con chi gli capita di mano...ora è toccato a me ma sai bene che me lo sbatto sulla minkia, ma tu non farci "la salsa"

O parli chiaro o evita, non è ovviamente un ordine ma una richiesta da amico quale IO sono

Ciao


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Competitiva a chi?
> Non lo sono per niente!!!!
> Mettevo solo puntini sulle i...con calma e ragionevolezza SENZA dare giudizi sui fedeli.
> 
> Uff...tebina incompresa...


non mettere puntini sulle i, ma toglierle del tutto


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> E vabe gioia ma è un giorno che fai la perbenista...questo rifiuto urbano continua anche in mia assenza, ha iniziato tutto lui...ha tirato fuori famiglie, mafia, rimorchi online...
> ...e ancora lo quoti, gli vuoi bene, al massimo dissenti elegantemente come se niente fosse...
> ...mentre continua a sparare cazzate...
> 
> ...



no non è un giorno che faccio la perbenista! ho solo tentato di non alimentare le polemiche e di cercare di calmare gli animi!

ho scritto chiaramente che i messaggi che stanno passando sono sbagliati per entrambi! perchè siete due belle persone....differenti sotto molti aspetti ma belle persone! 

io non posso proprio sputtanare nessuno.... mi confido con lui e lui si può confidare con me (come avviene anche con te o con altre/i utenti del forum con cui posso avere un legame di amicizia) ma non ho MAI utilizzato cose di mia consoscenza per sputtanare nessuno e non lo farò mai! e questo non puoi negarlo!

io ieri ti ho scritto che ti sbagliavi sul giudizio che davi ad Oscuro e ho scritto anche ad Oscuro che si sbagliava su di te e nessuno dei due può negarlo!

non nego di esserci rimasta male quando ho letto il modo in cui sono stata tirata in ballo da Oscuro che con me si è scusato per i modi!....e questo l'ho detto ad entrambi! 

Non  sto lisciando una serpre perchè so che persona è Oscuro e so che gli voglio bene ...e si hai scritto bene gli voglio troppo bene!

e voglio bene anche a te! te l'ho detto e lo sai.... ti ho detto che mi dispiace per come è degenerata la discussione e per i modi e i toni in cui sono state scritte delle cose!

il mio errore è stato quello di cercare di placarvi! dovevo restarne fuori dall'inizio ma purtoppo quando si vuole bene si sbaglia cercando di mettere una pezza dove si pensa occorra.


----------



## The Cheater (6 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no non è un giorno che faccio la perbenista! ho solo tentato di non alimentare le polemiche e di cercare di calmare gli animi!
> 
> ho scritto chiaramente che i messaggi che stanno passando sono sbagliati per entrambi! perchè siete due belle persone....differenti sotto molti aspetti ma belle persone!
> 
> ...


No gioia, il tuo errore è continuare a trattare alla stessa maniera due persone: una che sicuramente sbaglia e adegua i toni ingenuamente offendendo (io) e un'altra che tira in ballo famiglie, padre e madre, fratello, mafia ecc..(lui)

Se un mio presunto amico tratta così un mio altro amico io gli apro la testa in due, altro che paciere...CON LA MARTELLINA...lo sai cos'è la martellina, vero???

Fa come ti pare, il solo fatto che tu possa anche solo fare il mio nome con questo vomito di essere mi infastidisce...

Comunque visto che basta chiederti scusa da adesso mi adeguerò...
Intanto qualcuno sicuro ancora pensa che io TI HO RIMORCHIATO e ho rimorchiato chissà chi altra...

Mi fermo gioia...e sappi che come promesso non andrò mai oltre, per affetto e rispetto nei tuoi confronti...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Simò buon giorno,questo mafiosetto adesso continua a inveiere...sentirsi sputtanti è una gran brutta cosa vero?Poi cheater faresti una figura migliore se quello che hai da dire trovassi un minimo di coraggio per dirmelo a 4occhi cosa che sicuramente eviterai di fare....!Sei un moccosello sicilianuzzo sfigato....e si,hanno ragione quelli che mi hanno scritto in privato....quello malato sei tu....adesso sono a tua disposizione quando vuoi...ma continuare sta questione sul forum mi crea nocumento....quindo contattami tramite simy e non rompere i coioni quì' dentro chiaro no?


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Vacci*

Vacci oltre che ti rimetto al mondo con un minimo di educazione,quella che i tuo genitori evidentemente non ti hanno dato sicilainuzzo....!Io chiudo quì!!!Cia nè:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Simy ha detto le cose come stanno...credo che ti possa bastare...se non ha detto altro,e perchè ha un minimo di rispetto per te....e ti ha evitato altre figure di merda...dobbiamo chiarire...diciamola tutta!!!:up:


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

*OSCURO*



oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ha detto le cose come stanno...credo che ti possa bastare...se non ha detto altro,e perchè ha un minimo di rispetto per te....e ti ha evitato altre figure di merda...dobbiamo chiarire...diciamola tutta!!!:up:


Oscuro, spero mi perdonerai. Ma che ne dici di tornare al lavoro?


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Già*

Oggi son di pomeriggio....tu che ne dici di occuparti di altro?


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ha detto le cose come stanno...credo che ti possa bastare...se non ha detto altro,e perchè ha un minimo di rispetto per te....e ti ha evitato altre figure di merda...dobbiamo chiarire...diciamola tutta!!!:up:


Mandami in privato il numero di telefono...prima peró manda quello di quella PORCA DI TUA MOGLIE, visto che cerca scopate importanti me la vado a fare...
Ti lascerò 50€ sul comó

Accetta l'idea di avere la moglie puttana, anzi speculaci sopra...
Meglio pappone che cornuto depresso

Riguardo a simy:
Tu sai bene che spari cazzate, e lei non ha nulla da dire su di me altrimenti saresti il primo a dirle...
Ma non sai cosa dice a me su di te...e cosa ha detto...

Comunque si, ci vedremo...o meglio, io ti vedrò............


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Bebe*

Be Allora visto che sei mafiosello con la testa dura adesso diciamo la verità ok?Allora abbiam posizione diverse su daniele,simy ti contatta privatamente perchè crede anche lei, che tu debba smetterla con le stronzate.....giusto?Andiamo avanti....tu a quel punto non ci vedi più..perche sei un pò gelosino vabbè più di un pò.....:rotfl:e incominci a vomitarmi addosso ogni tipo di insulti.....mentre io privatamente a simy dico solo che hai una posizione sbagliata.....!Niente, non riesci a smettere eppure tu sai che io e simy siamo  amici ma la gelosia è più forte e continui con gli insulti anche qui dentro.....!!Simy confermerà che privatamente, io non mi son permesso di dire cose offensive... siete amici non mi sembrava il caso.....!A quel punto incomincio a risponderti per le rime ma sempre quì dentro...!Adesso ti dico educatamente:Ma è colpa mia se ho argomenti più convincenti dei tuoi e simy era in disaccordo con te?Vuoi capire che ci son persone al mondo che dei tuoi millantati bonifici ci si puliscono allegramente il sedere?Se simy intende tutelare la mia persona e non te ci sarà un motivo?ma ti hanno insegnato che nella vita ogni tanto si deve far un passo indietro?Smettila di fare il moccosello sicilianuzzo...perchè sai che non è neanche tutto.....piantala di millantare quello che non sei perchè tanto non ti si caga nessuno ugualmente......!Adesso vedi se posso esser smentito in qualche modo.....impossibile...prenditi sta lezione di vita....e se ti và ci andiamo a prendere un caffè quando sei quì dalle mie parti!Magari ti spiego come farti scortare al meglio...nella tua giornaliera lotta all mafia....!Però adessom basta!Ciao cy!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*E*

E se tua moglie scopre che vieni qui a raccontare sto silos di cazzate.....per i tuoi motivi.....domani le macchine vai a lavarle tu....altrochè bonifici,50 euri,e tutto sto film che fai alla gente.....!!ci siamo capiti spero!!:up::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mandami in privato il numero di telefono...prima peró manda quello di quella PORCA DI TUA MOGLIE, visto che cerca scopate importanti me la vado a fare...
> Ti lascerò 50€ sul comó
> 
> Accetta l'idea di avere la moglie puttana, anzi speculaci sopra...
> ...


ma allor' si' propr' strunz'...anzi STRUNZ'...

c'avevo un dubbio...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se tua moglie scopre che vieni qui a raccontare sto silos di cazzate.....per i tuoi motivi.....domani le macchine vai a lavarle tu....altrochè bonifici,50 euri,e tutto sto film che fai alla gente.....!!ci siamo capiti spero!!:up::rotfl:


maro'...pagherei pe' vede' la scena...

ahahahahah

dici che un bonifico de 50 neuri abbasta?

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be Allora visto che sei mafiosello con la testa dura adesso diciamo la verità ok?Allora abbiam posizione diverse su daniele,simy ti contatta privatamente perchè crede anche lei, che tu debba smetterla con le stronzate.....giusto?Andiamo avanti....tu a quel punto non ci vedi più..perche sei un pò gelosino vabbè più di un pò.....:rotfl:e incominci a vomitarmi addosso ogni tipo di insulti.....mentre io privatamente a simy dico solo che hai una posizione sbagliata.....!Niente, non riesci a smettere eppure tu sai che io e simy siamo  amici ma la gelosia è più forte e continui con gli insulti anche qui dentro.....!!Simy confermerà che privatamente, io non mi son permesso di dire cose offensive... siete amici non mi sembrava il caso.....!A quel punto incomincio a risponderti per le rime ma sempre quì dentro...!Adesso ti dico educatamente:Ma è colpa mia se ho argomenti più convincenti dei tuoi e simy era in disaccordo con te?Vuoi capire che ci son persone al mondo che dei tuoi millantati bonifici ci si puliscono allegramente il sedere?Se simy intende tutelare la mia persona e non te ci sarà un motivo?ma ti hanno insegnato che nella vita ogni tanto si deve far un passo indietro?Smettila di fare il moccosello sicilianuzzo...perchè sai che non è neanche tutto.....piantala di millantare quello che non sei perchè tanto non ti si caga nessuno ugualmente......!Adesso vedi se posso esser smentito in qualche modo.....impossibile...prenditi sta lezione di vita....e se ti và ci andiamo a prendere un caffè quando sei quì dalle mie parti!Magari ti spiego come farti scortare al meglio...nella tua giornaliera lotta all mafia....!Però adessom basta!Ciao cy!!!!:rotfl:


io geloso di simy??? e di cosa...dei pianti che ti fai con lei??? ma dai i numeri 

io ADORO essere in disaccordo con simy, c'è dialogo come con tutti...non ho mai preteso essere d'accordo, anzi...sei tu che hai iniziato tutto perchè non ti piaceva la cosa...il passo indietro l'ho fatto io diverse volte quando non ti ho più risposto, addirittura ieri un itnero pomeriggio e tu hai insistito da feccia umana quale sei...
e simy non mi contatta in privato per dirmi che la pensa diversamente....................
lei tutela la tua persona perchè ha di che tutelare visto l'essere triste e complessato che sei, di me ha ben poco da tutelare non fosse altro che tutto ciò che lei sa di me è ormai noto anche al resto del forum...




oscuro ha detto:


> E se tua moglie scopre che vieni qui a raccontare sto silos di cazzate.....per i tuoi motivi.....domani le macchine vai a lavarle tu....altrochè bonifici,50 euri,e tutto sto film che fai alla gente.....!!ci siamo capiti spero!!:up::rotfl:


questa chi te la dice? sempre simy???
mi interessa capire la cosa...ti ha detto che faccio il mantenuto? che porta mia moglie il pane a casa???
spiegami...mitomane...
mia moglie è figlia di operai testa di cazzo
lavora a tempo perso perchè non ha necessità...ti ha detto che è lei la ricca e io il mantenuto???
è l'esatto contrario CRETINO, te lo sei inventato

invece tu??? ti ritrovi con moglie che arrotonda facendo la vita???
ah no, lei non si fa pagare...TI FA BECCO per puro piacere mentre tu passi la tua giornata qui a fartelo diventare duro

SEI IL TIPICO CUCCIOLOTTO VOLUTO BENE PERCHE' FAI PENA, ANCORA NON TI E' CHIARO???
NON VALI UNA LIRA, ATTRAGGONO LE TUE SVENTURE...LE TUE SOFFERENZE DELL'AVERE MOGLIE TROIA, I TUOI PIANTI E IL TUO AVER VISSUTO LA DEPRESSIONE E ALTRI DRAMMI...
SEI MALATO E QUANDO PENSI A TUA MOGLIE TUTTA BAGNATA CON UN ALTRO TI RITORNA LA FOLLIA...
SEI UN PERDENTE...E TRA L'ALTRO IN CUOR TUO LO SAI BENE!!!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maro'...pagherei pe' vede' la scena...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahahahah 

sono contento che FINALMENTE il fallito ha trovato un complice

siete comici, perchè non vi accontentate delle offese ma andate oltre...e vi inventate le cose

potreste anche dire che sono uno sporco negro...o un politico corrotto...oppure che mi chiamo Provenzano :up:

bello sparare a casaccio, da uomini maci!!!

suvvia, un po' di carattere...accetto le offese varie, è normale nei litigi...ma inventare teorie sul nulla è da femmine lavascale chiacchierone...tanto per dirne una...

...però, bella fantasia...mia moglie ricca e io il fortunato...MA MAGARI PORCA VACCA, MAGARI!!!


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> sono contento che FINALMENTE il fallito ha trovato un complice
> 
> ...


vabbe' sara', pero' se tu ripetessi in faccia quello che ti sei permesso di dire sulla moglie ad Oscuro o anche a me saresti soltanto un caso da chi l'ha visto...

e dalla tua reazione scomposta me sa che si e' colpito il bersaglio...


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' sara', pero' se tu ripetessi in faccia quello che ti sei permesso di dire sulla moglie ad Oscuro o anche a me saresti soltanto un caso da chi l'ha visto...
> 
> e dalla tua reazione scomposta me sa che si e' colpito il bersaglio...


immagina se lui o tu mi diceste in faccia quello che lui ha detto a me sulla mia famiglia e su mio padre malato...

...io sono mafioso come dice il FALLITO, conosco qualche tecnica in più di voi per mandarvi a chi l'ha visto!!!

ciò che non ti è chiaro, spero, è che ha iniziato tutto lui
ha cambiato i toni lui
ha iniziato a offendere lui
è sempre andato oltre
ha ripreso la discussione sempre lui dopo i miei tentativi di stop
ha chiamato in causa lui la famiglia
mio padre
quando io mi ero limitato al massimo a rispondergli a tono
e ieiri ha insistito per ore mentre io provavo a stare fermo, fino a mezzanotte
ha chiamato in causa simy...che uomo!!!

quindi si fotta lui e la moglie, e tu sei libero di giudicare come vuoi ma se ti interessa toglierti un dubbio vai a pag.49 in poi e vedrai come tutto è iniziato e chi ha cominciato ad esagerare


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> immagina se lui o tu mi diceste in faccia quello che lui ha detto a me sulla mia famiglia e su mio padre malato...
> 
> ...io sono mafioso come dice il FALLITO, conosco qualche tecnica in più di voi per mandarvi a chi l'ha visto!!!
> 
> ...


sul primo rigo ti dovrebbe essere sufficiente questo come replica...ahahahahahah......

per il resto, ti ripeto, hai pisciato tu parecchio fuori dal vaso...una vera e propria incontinenza...

ma sarai forse pure abituato alle pioggie piu' o meno dorate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sul primo rigo ti dovrebbe essere sufficiente questo come replica...ahahahahahah......
> 
> per il resto, ti ripeto, hai pisciato tu parecchio fuori dal vaso...una vera e propria incontinenza...
> 
> ...


ah io ho pisciato fuori??? ahhh certo...

ahhhh vabè ho capito...sei il complice che cercava, e giustamente fai il tuo sporco mestiere...ahhh va bene...

...divertente sta cosa...

comunque non ho capito la replica/risata sul primo rigo...vabè, non ci dormirò :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ah io ho pisciato fuori??? ahhh certo...
> 
> ahhhh vabè ho capito...sei il complice che cercava, e giustamente fai il tuo sporco mestiere...ahhh va bene...
> 
> ...


beh fare il coglione come tu hai fatto con Daniele nun me pare na' cosa da vantarse...

percio' sei te che hai scatenato er casino e delle tue topiche e concentrate figure di merda ne potrai andare fiero...

tanto una de piu' una de meno...

ahahahahahah

poi per quello che fingi di non aver capito, ...e' pure mejo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

E' qui che stanno sperimentando il nuovo amplificatore di testosterone?


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' qui che stanno sperimentando il nuovo amplificatore di testosterone?


ecccerto...oseno' nun se chiamerebbe  testo-sterone...

ahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/16371-quibbel-mi-tradurresti-per-favore


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh fare il coglione come tu hai fatto con Daniele nun me pare na' cosa da vantarse...
> 
> percio' sei te che hai scatenato er casino e delle tue topiche e concentrate figure di merda ne potrai andare fiero...
> 
> ...


ehh si si...vita dura :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehh si si...vita dura :carneval:


vabbe' ce semo capiti e mo' siamo in attesa di una prossima esibizione...

oseno' che cazzo stiamo a fare qua?

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' ce semo capiti e mo' siamo in attesa di una prossima esibizione...
> 
> oseno' che cazzo stiamo a fare qua?
> 
> ahahahahah


si infatti

concordo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' qui che stanno sperimentando il nuovo amplificatore di testosterone?


E soprattutto: è qui che si dimostra come due uomini riescono a far male a una donna, senza accorgesene oppure (ancor peggio) accorgesene e decidere che vale di più dimostrare di essere il più forte...


Che tristezza


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto: è qui che si dimostra come due uomini riescono a far male a una donna, senza accorgesene oppure (ancor peggio) accorgesene e decidere che vale di più dimostrare di essere il più forte...
> 
> 
> Che tristezza


eh lo so


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto: è qui che si dimostra come due uomini riescono a far male a una donna, senza accorgesene oppure (ancor peggio) accorgesene e decidere che vale di più dimostrare di essere il più forte...
> 
> 
> Che tristezza


la cosa più dura per uomini e donne è mettersi nei panni l'uno dell'altra

però sei molto intelligente...provaci!!!

lasciamo stare chi inzia e chi si adegua (mi sono stancato di dirlo)
lasciamo stare le illazioni varie (veramente comiche)
lasciamo stare CHI chiama in causa perennemente la persona che tu dici adesso ci sta male (fai tu)
...e pensa a quando i toni già forti (stupidi, ma si sa siamo maschi) diventano pesanti e si chiamano in causa famiglie, genitori malati e mafia

provaci farfalla...immagina di avere un papà malato e sentirti offendere lui e la famiglia tutta...
provaci per un attimo

abbassarsi al livello di personaggi del genere è sicuramente un errore come IN TANTI mi avete privatamente fatto notare...ma sapete bene TUTTI che ognuno di noi ha un punto limite...


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la cosa più dura per uomini e donne è mettersi nei panni l'uno dell'altra
> 
> però sei molto intelligente...provaci!!!
> 
> ...


ma allora sei anche capatosta....

appunto perche' dici di conoscere le problematiche ospedaliere, dovevi avere molto piu' tatto....

comunque va' che i vetri li abbiamo puliti e sgrassati, percio' se scivola parecchio....

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la cosa più dura per uomini e donne è mettersi nei panni l'uno dell'altra
> 
> però sei molto intelligente...provaci!!!
> 
> ...


Il mio intervento riguardava solo simy. Tutto il resto non lo capisco,non risponderei mai con lo stesso tono a uno che offende un mio familiare. Gli direi le peggio cose ma solo rivolte a lui la sua famiglia e sua/o moglie/marito hanno giá la sfortuna di avere a che fare con un uomo che offende gratuitamente persone che non conosce. (non parlo nello specifico di voi due ma in generale di una situazione simile a questa)Mi sembrerebbe inutilmente di  infierire. Quando sono entrata daniele ga detto cose irripetibili del mio ex amante in un momento in cui pensavo non sarebbe sipravvissuto più di pochi mesi. Ho detto a daniele quello che pensavo di lui ma mai ho toccato chi gli sta vicino. Idem con stermy.
Quindi vi trovo di pessimo gusto ma c..i vostri.
Ma io so il peso che do all'amicizia e se un amico mi supplica di smetterla e capisco quanto sta male io smetto all'istante di citarlo e proseguo a fare il gorilla (rubo il termine a daniele e alce ma mai come in questo monento mi sembra il più appropriato).
Ti anticipo, perché so che lo dirai, il primo a citarla é stato oscuro io al tuo posto avrei glissato...
Ma hai ragione tu una donna al posto di un uomo non riesce ad immedesimarmi e se permetti aggiungo PER FORTUNA...


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora sei anche capatosta....
> 
> appunto perche' dici di conoscere le problematiche ospedaliere, dovevi avere molto piu' tatto....
> 
> ...


dici bene...più che vetri però mi sembrano specchi...una bella arrampicata su di essi...

io discuto con tizio, in maniera sicuramente forte e magari sconveniente, e tu subentri in sua difesa ingiuriando non solo me sul personale (e posso capire) ma sopratutto la mia famiglia???

e vengo tra le varie cose accusato di minacce...quando invece ciò che è scritto DIMOSTRA che le minacce le ho solo subite...
...ed ho molta paura :culo:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio intervento riguardava solo simy. Tutto il resto non lo capisco,non risponderei mai con lo stesso tono a uno che offende un mio familiare. Gli direi le peggio cose ma solo rivolte a lui la sua famiglia e sua/o moglie/marito hanno giá la sfortuna di avere a che fare con un uomo che offende gratuitamente persone che non conosce. (non parlo nello specifico di voi due ma in generale di una situazione simile a questa)Mi sembrerebbe inutilmente di  infierire. Quando sono entrata daniele ga detto cose irripetibili del mio ex amante in un momento in cui pensavo non sarebbe sipravvissuto più di pochi mesi. Ho detto a daniele quello che pensavo di lui ma mai ho toccato chi gli sta vicino. Idem con stermy.
> Quindi vi trovo di pessimo gusto ma c..i vostri.
> Ma io so il peso che do all'amicizia e se un amico mi supplica di smetterla e capisco quanto sta male io smetto all'istante di citarlo e proseguo a fare il gorilla (rubo il termine a daniele e alce ma mai come in questo monento mi sembra il più appropriato).
> Ti anticipo, perché so che lo dirai, il primo a citarla é stato oscuro io al tuo posto avrei glissato...
> Ma hai ragione tu una donna al posto di un uomo non riesce ad immedesimarmi e se permetti aggiungo PER FORTUNA...


cazzo.
Posso solo quotarti e non approvarti


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

*Giudice COnte Bicchieri...*

Allora facciamo così...
Che The Cheater si attacchi alla tetta destra di Simy
Oscuro alla Sinistra

Tebe fa un soffocotto a Daniele

E finisce in una bicchierata

Oggi ho pensato a Daniele leggendo l'articolo su quel tizio di Brindisi no?
Vittima di una truffa è andato in depressione e allora ha pensato di mettere le bombole del gas...per far soffrire un po' di gente come lui...

Facile per noi dire Serena non è una bella persona...

Ma darei il mio culo a Stermy...pur di conoscere Serena, portarla qui e sentire la sua versione dei fatti...no?

Perchè tutta la versione di Daniele a me sembra solo un Non-sense...

Cioè che senso ha...che uno che ha da fare degli esami all'università pianti lì per andare al funerale del nonno della morosa?
Io al suo posto avrei detto arrangiati che io ho esami da fare...non fare la bambina piagnucolona...che questa cosa riguarda la tua famiglia e non la mia...anzi fatti coraggio e pensa a me che sono cresciuto senza padre...il nonno era vecchio e doveva passar a miglior vita...

Poi come fa una che è a Roma...fare un pompino ad un altro e poi confessarlo al moroso?
Non mi è chiaro come ha fatto daniele a beccarla...

Cioè io vivo qui tu vivi lì...
Mi puoi dar da intendere tutto quel che vuoi...o no?


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dici bene...più che vetri però mi sembrano specchi...una bella arrampicata su di essi...
> 
> io discuto con tizio, in maniera sicuramente forte e magari sconveniente, e tu subentri in sua difesa ingiuriando non solo me sul personale (e posso capire) ma sopratutto la mia famiglia???
> 
> ...


ma sei scemo..ops diversamente senziente o che?...ahahahahah

tu t'attacchi, perche' te conviene, all'effetto e non alla causa...

la causa l'hai provocata te con Daniele e l'effetto so' le invettive di Oscuro nei tuoi confronti...

minchia se nun c'arrivi manco mo' vedemo de trova' un tutor de sostegno...

ahahahahah


----------



## bubu (7 Giugno 2012)

ho letto quasi tutti i battibecchi e la cosa non fa onore ad entrambi.

Dico la mia.
Daniele, quello maggiormente attaccato dalle parole di Cheater, mi pare non abbia neanche replicato e non credo avesse così tanta necessità di essere difeso visto che, quando vuole, si difende tranquillamente.
Leggendo tutto, Oscuro ha insistito pesantemente come se volesse a tutti i costi provocare e alla fine cheater c'è andato pesante con insultare la moglie (cosa davvero poco signorile, visto che lei non c'entra niente:unhappy. Avete sbagliato entrambi, ammettete almeno che i modi sono che state usando sono sbagliati pur rimanendo di vedute diverse.

p.s.
mi dispiace tantissimo per tuo padre cheat e spero che possa migliorare.


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2012)

Non ho replicato perchè io in certi momenti non sono più capace di difendermi e rimango passivo alla vita a prendere botte. Ultimamente è così, sfrutto tutte le mie capacità di rimane in piedi a lavoro, del resto nella vita privata sono debolissimo e forse per questo non faccio nessuna altra vita fuori dal lavoro. Ma come ho detto, il 12 guiderò una Ferrari in pista, sper di stare abbastanza male quel giorno.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così...
> Che The Cheater si attacchi alla tetta destra di Simy
> Oscuro alla Sinistra
> 
> ...


Ha senso eccome se é il mio fidanzato ma anche se é un amico a cui tengo. Lasciando da parte il fatto che lei l'abbia tradito, se il mio fidanzato non viene al funerale di una persona a me cara sapenfo chr sto soffrendo perché deve studiare il giorno stesso diventa il mio ex. Un conto é il giorno dell'esame. Nel caso di cosa rapresentava un funerale per daniele é ovvio che il discorso un po cambia


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ho letto quasi tutti i battibecchi e la cosa non fa onore ad entrambi.
> 
> Dico la mia.
> Daniele, quello maggiormente attaccato dalle parole di Cheater, mi pare non abbia neanche replicato e non credo avesse così tanta necessità di essere difeso visto che, quando vuole, si difende tranquillamente.
> ...


Quoto Daniele è stato solo una scusa per iniziare..se lo sono dimenticato dopo due pagine....


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio intervento riguardava solo simy. Tutto il resto non lo capisco,non risponderei mai con lo stesso tono a uno che offende un mio familiare. Gli direi le peggio cose ma solo rivolte a lui la sua famiglia e sua/o moglie/marito hanno giá la sfortuna di avere a che fare con un uomo che offende gratuitamente persone che non conosce. (non parlo nello specifico di voi due ma in generale di una situazione simile a questa)Mi sembrerebbe inutilmente di  infierire. Quando sono entrata daniele ga detto cose irripetibili del mio ex amante in un momento in cui pensavo non sarebbe sipravvissuto più di pochi mesi. Ho detto a daniele quello che pensavo di lui ma mai ho toccato chi gli sta vicino. Idem con stermy.
> Quindi vi trovo di pessimo gusto ma c..i vostri.
> Ma io so il peso che do all'amicizia e se un amico mi supplica di smetterla e capisco quanto sta male io smetto all'istante di citarlo e proseguo a fare il gorilla (rubo il termine a daniele e alce ma mai come in questo monento mi sembra il più appropriato).
> Ti anticipo, perché so che lo dirai, il primo a citarla é stato oscuro *io al tuo posto avrei glissato*...
> *Ma hai ragione tu una donna al posto di un uomo non riesce ad immedesimarmi e se permetti aggiungo PER FORTUNA*...


hai ragione...aggiungo però che dipende dalla donna :up:

e comunque lungi da me negare mie responsabilità...

e sono molto dispiaciuto per chi ha assistito a questo squallido spettacolo


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sei scemo..ops *diversamente senziente *o che?...ahahahahah
> 
> tu t'attacchi, perche' te conviene, all'effetto e non alla causa...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la uso!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sei scemo..ops diversamente senziente o che?...ahahahahah
> 
> tu t'attacchi, perche' te conviene, all'effetto e non alla causa...
> 
> ...


io sono la causa e l'altro è l'effetto???

wow...sei un genio, te lo riconsco!!!

comunque ci tengo al tutor, basta che è donna ed è del forum così rimorchio come sempre :up:

e che sia ricca, così mollo mia moglie ricca per farmene un'altra

VA TAISTALA SCIATU'


----------



## bubu (7 Giugno 2012)

*caro...*



Daniele ha detto:


> Non ho replicato perchè io in certi momenti non sono più capace di difendermi e rimango passivo alla vita a prendere botte. Ultimamente è così, sfrutto tutte le mie capacità di rimane in piedi a lavoro, del resto nella vita privata sono debolissimo e forse per questo non faccio nessuna altra vita fuori dal lavoro. Ma come ho detto, *il 12 guiderò una Ferrari in pista, sper di stare abbastanza male quel giorno*.


lo so che non mi conosci, che non siamo amici, che non siamo niente, ma sono molto turbata dalla tua frase e spero dal profondo del cuore che siano solo parole.

Mi è rimasta impressa una cosa che hai scritto, più o meno diceva che Serena sapeva che non avresti potuto reggere il suo tradimento e che questo era un comportamente criminale...
non fare la stessa cosa a tua mamma
tu stesso hai scritto che lei non è in grado di reggere le tue cavolate e che per lei hai cercato di rigare dritto...
pensa a lei e a quanto soffrirebbe, e a quanto si sentirebbe in colpa, mettiti davvero una mano nel cuore e pensaci!


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ho replicato perchè io in certi momenti non sono più capace di difendermi e rimango passivo alla vita a prendere botte. Ultimamente è così, sfrutto tutte le mie capacità di rimane in piedi a lavoro, del resto nella vita privata sono debolissimo e forse per questo non faccio nessuna altra vita fuori dal lavoro. Ma come ho detto, il 12 guiderò una Ferrari in pista, sper di stare abbastanza male quel giorno.


Beato te. Non sai cosa darei io per pilotare una motogp o qualcosa di molto simile.

Nonostante tutto vedo che non ti perdi. Fai bene a salvaguardare il tuo lavoro, è la cosa più importante per te.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ho replicato perchè io in certi momenti non sono più capace di difendermi e rimango passivo alla vita a prendere botte. Ultimamente è così, sfrutto tutte le mie capacità di rimane in piedi a lavoro, del resto nella vita privata sono debolissimo e forse per questo non faccio nessuna altra vita fuori dal lavoro. Ma come ho detto, il 12 guiderò una Ferrari in pista, sper di stare abbastanza male quel giorno.


Dagliela su Daniele, mòcla.
Come scrisse il grande filosofo Al Damàr...  quando hai una Ferrari sotto al culo, pensa a godertela.


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ho letto quasi tutti i battibecchi e la cosa non fa onore ad entrambi.
> 
> Dico la mia.
> Daniele, quello maggiormente attaccato dalle parole di Cheater, mi pare non abbia neanche replicato e non credo avesse così tanta necessità di essere difeso visto che, quando vuole, si difende tranquillamente.
> ...


insultare la moglie è poco signorile...yes, mea culpa
e insultare prima famiglia tutta cosa è???

grazie per papà, andrà tutto bene!!!


----------



## bubu (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> insultare la moglie è poco signorile...yes, mea culpa
> e *insultare prima famiglia tutta cosa è*???
> 
> grazie per papà, andrà tutto bene!!!


si è lo stesso certo!!!!! :up:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la uso!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma noooooo....

tutto me fregate qua...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Danieleeee... mi porti a fare un giro in Ferrari???? Guarda che mi faccio trovare lì....


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danieleeee... mi porti a fare un giro in Ferrari???? Guarda che mi faccio trovare lì....


Spero che Daniele non se la prenda, ma mi avete fatto venire in mente questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh1K34J5QPU


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ho replicato perchè io in certi momenti non sono più capace di difendermi e rimango passivo alla vita a prendere botte. Ultimamente è così, sfrutto tutte le mie capacità di rimane in piedi a lavoro, del resto nella vita privata sono debolissimo e forse per questo non faccio nessuna altra vita fuori dal lavoro. Ma come ho detto, il 12 guiderò una Ferrari in pista, sper di stare abbastanza male quel giorno.


Allora bene che guidi in pista, almeno non fai male a nessuno.

Poi credimi sai non vivere il mondo del lavoro come una cosa contro di te.
Al lavoro tu sei una macchina.
Chi ti paga lo fa perchè tu renda.
E ti è richiesta competenza, capacità...

Capisco che lavorare per te sia un'immensa rottura di maroni: ti impedisce di passare la giornata a rimuginare no?

Infatti io ti piglierei a bastonate fino a quando non urli basta...

Moltissimi uomini non fanno nessuna altra vita fuori dal lavoro: quelli che hanno partita iva e sono imprenditori.


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io sono la causa e l'altro è l'effetto???
> 
> wow...sei un genio, te lo riconsco!!!
> 
> ...


siccome cio' gugol scassato...

mavattelaapijaindercooler...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha senso eccome se é il mio fidanzato ma anche se é un amico a cui tengo. Lasciando da parte il fatto che lei l'abbia tradito, se il mio fidanzato non viene al funerale di una persona a me cara sapenfo chr sto soffrendo perché deve studiare il giorno stesso diventa il mio ex. Un conto é il giorno dell'esame. Nel caso di cosa rapresentava un funerale per daniele é ovvio che il discorso un po cambia


Sul rosso non avrei dubbi se la fidanzata sei tu.
QUesto è amore?
Ricattare l'altro?

Io conto che se ho una fidanzata...
E le dico...

Cara mi spiace vorrei partecipare al funerale MA NON POSSO...
Lei dato che mi ama...
NOn è che capisce: ah ma che egoistone in realtà non vuole...

Hai fatto l'università?
QUando si è sotto esami e si è seri...si studia anche dodici ore al giorno e ci si chiude in biblioteca per non avere distrazioni...

Cioè se la mia fidanzata fa i capricci perchè vuole che io vada al funerale di suo nonno...cioè sono io che la lascio eh?
Che me frega a me di suo nonno?
Mica sono suo nipote...
Mica amo lui...no?


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Spero che Daniele non se la prenda, ma mi avete fatto venire in mente questa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh1K34J5QPU


 Già me li immagino i serpenti di Sbrì.


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul rosso non avrei dubbi se la fidanzata sei tu.
> QUesto è amore?
> Ricattare l'altro?
> 
> ...


QUOTO


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dagliela su Daniele, mòcla.
> Come scrisse il grande filosofo Al Damàr...  quando hai una Ferrari sotto al culo, pensa a godertela.


vecchio saggio dile:

Plima di godele mettendo una Fellali sotto al culo...

fale un bel pieno di benzina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danieleeee... mi porti a fare un giro in Ferrari???? Guarda che mi faccio trovare lì....


Vengo anche io!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> QUOTO


E aggiungo un'altra cosa...
L'affermazione di Daniele che lei sapeva che tradendolo lo distruggeva e l'ha fatto apposta è un'invenzione di Daniele e una sua proiezione per trovare una giustificazione al suo atteggiamento.

Ma secondo me Daniele ci usa come vomitorio, e per il resto manco ci legge o ci ascolta.....

E se ne frega...


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E aggiungo un'altra cosa...
> L'affermazione di Daniele che lei sapeva che tradendolo lo distruggeva e l'ha fatto apposta è un'invenzione di Daniele e una sua proiezione per trovare una giustificazione al suo atteggiamento.
> 
> Ma secondo me Daniele ci usa come vomitorio, e per il resto manco ci legge o ci ascolta.....
> ...


ma tu, sta cazzo di foto de schiena quando minchia ce la metti?

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E aggiungo un'altra cosa...
> L'affermazione di Daniele che lei sapeva che tradendolo lo distruggeva e l'ha fatto apposta è un'invenzione di Daniele e una sua proiezione per trovare una giustificazione al suo atteggiamento.
> 
> Ma secondo me Daniele ci usa come vomitorio, e per il resto manco ci legge o ci ascolta.....
> ...


più che altro direi:
ci sono persone che dichiarano "tesoro, se mi tradisci tranquilla: la prendo bene"???

ora ci sono persone tradibili e persone non tradibili...tu sei forte e macho qundi se po fa...tu sei un daniele quindi non devo...ma per piacere...

tutti siamo potenziali daniele difronte ad un tradimento...ma solo gli stupidi pensano che "il proprio caso" sia unico

lui sostiene che ad un altro poteva fargliele le corna...a lui no 

quando daniele inizierà a sentirsi una persona più comune di quanto pensa, sarà l'inizio della sua guarigione...e glielo auguro!!!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Giugno 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ho letto quasi tutti i battibecchi e la cosa non fa onore ad entrambi.
> 
> Dico la mia.
> Daniele, quello maggiormente attaccato dalle parole di Cheater, mi pare non abbia neanche replicato e non credo avesse così tanta necessità di essere difeso visto che, quando vuole, si difende tranquillamente.
> ...


Hai ragione Bubu...
ma  secondo me Daniele non replica  non perchè più capace di difendersi in certi momenti..
è perchè di quello che si scrive gli e ne porta relativamente ...
lui vede solo il suo mondo interiore e l'esterno lo vede come un buco nero ...
vede un fiume di parole senza filo logico..

Poi che senso avrebbe il guidare la Ferrari in pista...

Scusate ma ho sbagliato questo ragazzo non è più fuori di un balcone...

Ma è gia oltre la recinzione..


----------



## lunaiena (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha senso eccome se é il mio fidanzato ma anche se é un amico a cui tengo. Lasciando da parte il fatto che lei l'abbia tradito, se il mio fidanzato non viene al funerale di una persona a me cara sapenfo chr sto soffrendo perché deve studiare il giorno stesso diventa il mio ex. Un conto é il giorno dell'esame. Nel caso di cosa rapresentava un funerale per daniele é ovvio che il discorso un po cambia




scusa la mia crudezza e l'OT:
Ma come mai allora tuo marito è ancora tale sapendo che stai soffrendo perchè non ti ttocca più da mesi??


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha senso eccome se é il mio fidanzato ma anche se é un amico a cui tengo. Lasciando da parte il fatto che lei l'abbia tradito, se il mio fidanzato non viene al funerale di una persona a me cara sapenfo chr sto soffrendo perché deve studiare il giorno stesso diventa il mio ex. Un conto é il giorno dell'esame. Nel caso di cosa rapresentava un funerale per daniele é ovvio che il discorso un po cambia


Farfalla, lei mi aveva già lasciato, io sono andato da lei essendo il nulla assoluto solo perchè non sono una macchina e perchè conosco il dolore di perdere una persona cara, pensaci, io ho perso un esame perchè ho voluto far del bene alla ragazza che mi aveva lasciato adducendo motivazioni alquanto bislacche e non coerenti...in quel momento poi ho scoperto le vere motivazioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lei mi aveva già lasciato, io sono andato da lei essendo il nulla assoluto solo perchè non sono una macchina e perchè conosco il dolore di perdere una persona cara, pensaci, io ho perso un esame perchè ho voluto far del bene alla ragazza che mi aveva lasciato adducendo motivazioni alquanto bislacche e non coerenti...in quel momento poi ho scoperto le vere motivazioni.


Danieleeee???? Bon, sei stato esaustivo. Allora, la smetti di camminare girato indietro per cortesia? Prova a ruotare la tua affascinante testolina di 180 gradi... guarda, c'è tutta una strada nuova davanti a te, posti nuovi che non hai mai visto, profumi nuovi, sapori nuovi, gente che sorride. Perchè, se tu sorridi, la gente ricambia. Non siamo mica tutti stronzi qua fuori, non è che quando hanno fatto te hanno buttato lo stampino... respira bello, un bel respiro profondo e riparti.


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2012)

Ripeto, sapete come è perdere una persona troppo care e necessaria per un omicidio a sangue freddo? Sapete come è poi essere comunque non tutelati da quello stato che ti rifila un giudice tutalare e finire di perdere tutto venduto all'asta con due soldi in mano (perchè all'asta le cose costano davvero poco) e un "hai avuto il tuo, adesso sparisci dai maroni!". Io avevo case, macchine e molti soldi con mio padre in vita, chi mi ha portato via mio padre mi ha tolto una  possibilità di vita che neppure potete credere, va bene lo stesso, io mi accontento di casetta mia bella, quella in cui sono nato...ma anche quella è stata perduta e a fine mese dovrò non vederla più.
L'unica cosa che ho avuto sono tanti "Mi dispiace!" di persone colpevoli di non aver fatto nulla per sostenere un ragazzino di 12 anni da queste regole bastarde che fanno parte della nostra Italia, quelle regole per cui se tu sei un assassino sei fico e sei senza problemi, se sei un famigliare della vittima sarai tu a dover pagare le colpe del killer.
E' brutta la condanna che mi porto dentro e a me bastava vedere Renatino in galera.


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non siamo mica tutti stronzi qua fuori, non è che quando hanno fatto te hanno buttato lo stampino... respira bello, un bel respiro profondo e riparti.


Non ci credo, devo difendermi a tutti i costi e devo non far vedere le mie debolezze, praticamente un tank.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele, ca tiena al zamòr, mi rispondi per cortesia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non ci credo, devo difendermi a tutti i costi e devo non far vedere le mie debolezze, praticamente un tank.


Bravo, tieni alte le difese... ma intanto cammina. Non ci credi adesso... ma un giorno ci crederai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

và che lo vedo che ci sei... tiè:kiss:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Bè*

Io non replico più alle invettive di questo moccosello....può continuare ad offendere..dietro un pc si sente forte...poi mi son messo a sua disposizione per qualsiasi chiarimento...ma conosco bene questi soggetti....se ne guarderà bene..da qualsiasi incontro.!Io non replicherò alle offese....con altre offese.....la reazione scomposta di questo mafiosetto dovrebbe far capire a tutti dove sono le ragioni e dove non sono...ma poco mi interessa....!!Sinceramente che questo signore ha il padre malato mi spiace ma dovrebbe esser un motivo in più per aver la sensibilità di capire le persone in difficoltà......!!!Non vedeva l'ora di vomitarmi il suo astio ma....nel mondo esiste pure la gelosia.....pazienza!Certo non vedo nessuno scandalizzarsi per le invettive di questo disgaziato.....ma io son sereno e tranquillo....chi ha un unione fallimentare non son certo io.....!!Io sarei per chiuderla qui....!!Il mafiosetto è rimasto per terra....ora ditegli di rialzarsi che la vita continua....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

potete pure mettere il pupazzetto in cantina che oscuro ha una nuova simpatia:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Ci credi che a sto giro...mi sento più vittima?


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che a sto giro...mi sento più* vittima*?


mollaci, oscuro...davvero.hai abbandonato completamente l'ufficio e i corsi.
sei un irresponsabile!


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Si con voi sono in difficoltà...!!Però dai questa è stata una pratichetta veloce....tutto finito!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non replico più alle invettive di questo moccosello....può continuare ad offendere..dietro un pc si sente forte...poi mi son messo a sua disposizione per qualsiasi chiarimento...ma conosco bene questi soggetti....se ne guarderà bene..da qualsiasi incontro.!Io non replicherò alle offese....con altre offese.....la reazione scomposta di questo mafiosetto dovrebbe far capire a tutti dove sono le ragioni e dove non sono...ma poco mi interessa....!!Sinceramente che questo signore ha il padre malato mi spiace ma dovrebbe esser un motivo in più per aver la sensibilità di capire le persone in difficoltà......!!!Non vedeva l'ora di vomitarmi il suo astio ma....nel mondo esiste pure la gelosia.....pazienza!Certo non vedo nessuno scandalizzarsi per le invettive di questo disgaziato.....ma io son sereno e tranquillo....chi ha un unione fallimentare non son certo io.....!!Io sarei per chiuderla qui....!!Il mafiosetto è rimasto per terra....ora ditegli di rialzarsi che la vita continua....!!:rotfl:


Fantastica la premessa "io non replico più" alla quale segue l'ennesimo noiosissimo torpiloquio :rotfl:

SEI UN MITO


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul rosso non avrei dubbi se la fidanzata sei tu.
> QUesto è amore?
> Ricattare l'altro?
> 
> ...


Capricci? Ma mica ti ho chiesto di non studiare per portarmi dall'estetista o dal parrucchiere.
Sto soffrendo ho perso una persona a me cara e mi auguro che per l'uomo che ho al mio fianco la priorità sia esserci se sa che mi può far star meglio
A te non deve fregare nulla di suo nonno (anche se anche su questo ho i mieie forti dubbi) ma ti DEVE fregare della sofferenza della donna che ami.
Dopodichè io se so che un mio amico sta male e io posso fare qualcosa per lui, nulla, se non una questione di vita di morte mi tiene lontano da lui.
Per me l'amicizia è soprattutto questo, figurati l'amore.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Bè*

Io miei  son in chiaro almeno.....!Tu hai un altro stile....!Già anche quella di calunniare le persone fa parte di un certo stile...!!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa la mia crudezza e l'OT:
> Ma come mai allora tuo marito è ancora tale sapendo che stai soffrendo perchè non ti ttocca più da mesi??


Semplicemente perchè mio marito ha indubbiamente un problema che non vuole affrontare. non sta facendo un'azione contro di me. Credo che lui per primo ci stia male senza ammetterlo forse, ma non è un cretino e lo sa.


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io miei  son in chiaro almeno.....!Tu hai un altro stile....!Già anche quella di calunniare le persone fa parte di un certo stile...!!:up:


Ahahahah :rotfl:

Sei un fenomeno

A parte la grammatica (purtroppo ti vedo irrecuperabile) vatti a cercare il significato di calunnia e poi mi dici chi ne ha usate qui

Ciao bello


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè mio marito ha indubbiamente un problema che non vuole affrontare. non sta facendo un'azione contro di me. Credo che lui per primo ci stia male senza ammetterlo forse, ma non è un cretino e lo sa.


certo che lo sa e starà soffrendo.fa rabbia perché piuttosto che prendere provvedimenti fa soffrire tutti e due.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lei mi aveva già lasciato, io sono andato da lei essendo il nulla assoluto solo perchè non sono una macchina e perchè conosco il dolore di perdere una persona cara, pensaci, io ho perso un esame perchè ho voluto far del bene alla ragazza che mi aveva lasciato adducendo motivazioni alquanto bislacche e non coerenti...in quel momento poi ho scoperto le vere motivazioni.


Forse non sono stata chiara. Ho trovato il tuo gesto apprezzabilissimo ancora di più se vi eravate lasciati. Ma questo te l'ho sempre detto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che lo sa e starà soffrendo.fa rabbia perché piuttosto che prendere provvedimenti fa soffrire tutti e due.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Cheater vatti a studiare un pò di codice e procedura penale.....poi mi dici.....:up:!Comunque chiusa la pratica cheater,una riflessione mi sembra giusto fare su tutto l'accaduto!Questo è un appunto che faccio a farfalla e chiara:si è vero dopo esser stato pesantemente offeso in PRIVATO..ho tirato UNA SOLA VOLTA IN MEZZO  la famiglia di cheater....ho perso il conto di TUTTE LE VOLTE CHE QUESTO SIGNORE HA TIRATO IN MEZZO MIA MOGLIE....STRANAMENTE QUESTA COSA è STATA COLTA DA STERMY E NON DA VOI....strano vero?Bè se fino ad ieri pensavo a voi come persone leggere nel circostanziare gli eventi..oggi penso a voi come persone in MALAFEDE....TOTALE MALAFEDE!Il buon senso imporrebbe di mettersi in mezzo in maniera più oggettiva possibile..ma LA VOSTRA MALAFEDE ha spesso la meglio....!!!!Andate a rivedere il tutto,poi se ne riparla.....!!I miei complimenti a Minerva per l'equilibrio,a sienne  e tesla,e al mio nemico di sempre stermy....che ha colto quello che le persone IN MALAFEDE HANNO FATTO FINTA DI NON VEDERE..ma è tutto scritto......!!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cheater vatti a studiare un pò di codice e procedura penale.....poi mi dici.....:up:!Comunque chiusa la pratica cheater,una riflessione mi sembra giusto fare su tutto l'accaduto!Questo è un appunto che faccio a farfalla e chiara:si è vero dopo esser stato pesantemente offeso in PRIVATO..ho tirato UNA SOLA VOLTA IN MEZZO  la famiglia di cheater....ho perso il conto di TUTTE LE VOLTE CHE QUESTO SIGNORE HA TIRATO IN MEZZO MIA MOGLIE....STRANAMENTE QUESTA COSA è STATA COLTA DA STERMY E NON DA VOI....strano vero?Bè se fino ad ieri pensavo a voi come persone leggere nel circostanziare gli eventi..oggi penso a voi come persone in MALAFEDE....TOTALE MALAFEDE!Il buon senso imporrebbe di mettersi in mezzo in maniera più oggettiva possibile..ma LA VOSTRA MALAFEDE ha spesso la meglio....!!!!Andate a rivedere il tutto,poi se ne riparla.....!!I miei complimenti a Minerva per l'equilibrio,a sienne  e tesla,e al mio nemico di sempre stermy....che ha colto quello che le persone IN MALAFEDE HANNO FATTO FINTA DI NON VEDERE..ma è tutto scritto......!!


Sai dove sta la differenza???

Uso una frase da un ottimo film:

"smettila di dire bugie su di me, e io la smetto di dire la verità su di te"

Bye cornutello


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Eh*

Purtroppo per te ho detto tutte verità.....per quello hai reagito male...!!:rotflerò ti ho anche avvisato che sarebbe finita male....non mi hai ascoltato....!Poi ti ripeto trovo superfluo continuare con sta conversazione sterile,quando verrai a roma per il tuo libro contro la mafia magari ci prendiamo un caffè....così' chiariamo il tutto....!Senza rancore,io di cazzari ne ho conosciuti...ma questa della lotta alla mafia bè guarda.....sei vermante MITOLOGIGICO E MITOMANE!!!Ma veramente c'è qualche donna che ci casca e abbocca a tutte ste fregnacce?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Senza polemica sia chiaro!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

chissà perchè per molti lasciare l'ultima parola all'altro è tanto difficile.
eppure non è affatto indice di resa ma di maggiore buon senso


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

OH, ADESSO BASTA! Non me ne frega nulla delle offese che vi scambiate, la mamma la nonna, la sorella. Avete messo in mezzo  Simy, è stata una cosa brutta e di cattivo gusto da parte di ENTRAMBE, il primo di voi due che dà un taglio alla cosa ha dimostrato di essere più uomo dell'altro, ok?


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma dai che è un pò che ho smesso di insultare.....e poi tanto di cappello questo combatte la mafia mica cazzi è?Dai facciamoci na risata su....poi quello malato e daniele........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo per te ho detto tutte verità.....per quello hai reagito male...!!:rotflerò ti ho anche avvisato che sarebbe finita male....non mi hai ascoltato....!Poi ti ripeto trovo superfluo continuare con sta conversazione sterile,quando verrai a roma per il tuo libro contro la mafia magari ci prendiamo un caffè....così' chiariamo il tutto....!Senza rancore,io di cazzari ne ho conosciuti...ma questa della lotta alla mafia bè guarda.....sei vermante MITOLOGIGICO E MITOMANE!!!Ma veramente c'è qualche donna che ci casca e abbocca a tutte ste fregnacce?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Senza polemica sia chiaro!!:rotfl:


Ancora stiamo cercando di capire quali sarebbero queste verità...cioè, non hai detto NULLA

l'unica certezza è la tua triste storia di corna che ti ha stravolto l'esistenza...ma capita, non è colpa tua se lei voleva godere con un vero uomo

Ciao minkia secca


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

che parta la contraerea


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> più che altro direi:
> ci sono persone che dichiarano "tesoro, se mi tradisci tranquilla: la prendo bene"???
> 
> ora ci sono persone tradibili e persone non tradibili...tu sei forte e macho qundi se po fa...tu sei un daniele quindi non devo...ma per piacere...
> ...


Ma capisci cosa lo fa star bene?
Guidare na ferrari...
E un uomo di 30 anni ragiona così?
Con il vicinato sotto le macerie?
Andiamo bene eh?


----------



## Kid (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ciao minkia secca


LOL

Scusa Oscuro...


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

stanno sbarcando anche i marines


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Tuba.... tienimi tu perchè la contraerea mi sta per partire... mi stava per venire fuori una cosa così cattiva che poi me ne pento, Minerva aiutami anche tu.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si leggile bene le verità......!!:rotflai che la mafia ti sta aspettando.....provvederò nel mio piccolo a segnalare la cosa ad organi competenti...per una scorta con doppio turno...e macchinE rigorosamente blindate......il "soggetto"è ad alto rischio......con tutte le cazzate che racconta...per forza MACCHINE blindate se no le CAZZATE ESCONO......!!Poi non dite che non ho a cuore la salute di cheater......!Daniele vieni con me a fare il caposcorta giù in sicilia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflANIELE FAMMI SAPERE!!!Stermy hai una patente di secondo grado...per guida veloce?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, lei mi aveva già lasciato, io sono andato da lei essendo il nulla assoluto solo perchè non sono una macchina e perchè conosco il dolore di perdere una persona cara, pensaci, io ho perso un esame perchè ho voluto far del bene alla ragazza che mi aveva lasciato adducendo motivazioni alquanto bislacche e non coerenti...in quel momento poi ho scoperto le vere motivazioni.


E ti si sta...SCUSAMI...un poro stupidoto a comportarti così.
Quando ti ha chiamato dovevi dirle...
Cosa vuoi da me? Ci siamo lasciati no? Stai là dove devi stare...

Ti capisco perchè anch'io ci sono cascato con una del genere...eh?

E mi dico...CHE STUPIDO CHE SONO STATO...ok?

E te la racconti mio caro...

Perchè tu non volevi farle del bene...
Volevi rivederla ancora perchè eri cotto di lei...vabbuono? 

Che le balle le racconti alle psicologhe....ma non a uomini come me...ok?

E' così difficile dirti...che stupido che ero...in mano di quella donnetta?
E stupido dirti mi sono comportato come un bamboccio nelle sue mani e non come un uomo?

Lei ha ferito il tuo stupido orgoglio da adolescente involuto...lo capisci?

E non si può essere così a 30 anni...

Perchè porco cazzo la vita ci aspetta con pesi e prove di ben più grave entità...

Hai capito cucciolo?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ripeto, sapete come è perdere una persona troppo care e necessaria per un omicidio a sangue freddo? Sapete come è poi essere comunque non tutelati da quello stato che ti rifila un giudice tutalare e finire di perdere tutto venduto all'asta con due soldi in mano (perchè all'asta le cose costano davvero poco) e un "hai avuto il tuo, adesso sparisci dai maroni!". Io avevo case, macchine e molti soldi con mio padre in vita, chi mi ha portato via mio padre mi ha tolto una  possibilità di vita che neppure potete credere, va bene lo stesso, io mi accontento di casetta mia bella, quella in cui sono nato...ma anche quella è stata perduta e a fine mese dovrò non vederla più.
> L'unica cosa che ho avuto sono tanti "Mi dispiace!" di persone colpevoli di non aver fatto nulla per sostenere un ragazzino di 12 anni da queste regole bastarde che fanno parte della nostra Italia, quelle regole per cui se tu sei un assassino sei fico e sei senza problemi, se sei un famigliare della vittima sarai tu a dover pagare le colpe del killer.
> E' brutta la condanna che mi porto dentro e a me bastava vedere Renatino in galera.


Ma tu dici la faccenda in sto modo...
E non ci dici...chi ci sta dietro renatino...

Mio caro Daniele...
Chiedi al mafiosello the cheater...chiedi a Ultimo...

Com'è era là da loroo....

Chiedi a certi siciliani...com'è lavorare sotto certe "protezioni"...

Non ci paghi il pizzo...
Salti per aria...

E quella gente, non era come te, ti faceva saltar per aria sul serio...

parlaci di quel caso che ben conosci e della collusione con la mala del Brenta...

Se vai a cena con Felicetto Maniero...poi sono cassi tuoi....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capricci? Ma mica ti ho chiesto di non studiare per portarmi dall'estetista o dal parrucchiere.
> Sto soffrendo ho perso una persona a me cara e mi auguro che per l'uomo che ho al mio fianco la priorità sia esserci se sa che mi può far star meglio
> A te non deve fregare nulla di suo nonno (anche se anche su questo ho i mieie forti dubbi) ma ti DEVE fregare della sofferenza della donna che ami.
> Dopodichè io se so che un mio amico sta male e io posso fare qualcosa per lui, nulla, se non una questione di vita di morte mi tiene lontano da lui.
> Per me l'amicizia è soprattutto questo, figurati l'amore.


Beh sono il primo a scappare da una persona a me cara...ma che soffre per stupidaggini eh?
Sono lungi da pensare che avere al mio fianco una persona mi possa fare stare meglio o peggio.
No a me non importa della sofferenza della donna che amo...
Se questa non dipende da malattia.
Lascio là in pace lei che si gestisca il suo dolore.

E così dicasi per gli amici...
Tutte le volte che ho fatto qualcosa per un'amica questa l'ha presa così...

Ma pensi che io sono una donnetta che non sa cavarsela da sola?

Poi ho scoperto che si pensavo che fosse una donnetta...che non sapeva cavarsela da sola...

Mia moglie comunque MAI si è permessa di farmi pesare i suoi dispiaceri...
Ma dice...tu cuccati i tuoi che io mi cucco i miei...


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tuba.... tienimi tu perchè la contraerea mi sta per partire... mi stava per venire fuori una cosa così cattiva che poi me ne pento, Minerva aiutami anche tu.


non posso , sono arrivati anche i Nas, i Ros e il professor meluzzi:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva*

Benissimo sto organizzando un corso scorte.....falli venire tutti da me!:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si leggile bene le verità......!!:rotflai che la mafia ti sta aspettando.....provvederò nel mio piccolo a segnalare la cosa ad organi competenti...per una scorta con doppio turno...e macchinE rigorosamente blindate......il "soggetto"è ad alto rischio......con tutte le cazzate che racconta...per forza MACCHINE blindate se no le CAZZATE ESCONO......!!Poi non dite che non ho a cuore la salute di cheater......!Daniele vieni con me a fare il caposcorta giù in sicilia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflANIELE FAMMI SAPERE!!!Stermy hai una patente di secondo grado...per guida veloce?


e ancora non dici un cazzo

ti prendono per il culo anche le pietre, triste-cornuto 

non sai più che inventarti, sei passato dal rimorchiare sul forum alla moglie ricca...sei patetico idiota...

vatti a controllare la moglie invece di passarti la vita sul forum, odorale sempre le mutande :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu dici la faccenda in sto modo...
> E non ci dici...chi ci sta dietro renatino...
> 
> Mio caro Daniele...
> ...



Anni fa'ho saputo dopo averlo conosciuto..vabbe'mica sn invornito..sembrava uscito da un film sulla mafia..un padrino della ndrangheta..io non temo nessuno e l'ho trattato come uno qualunque..ma avessi visto gli occhi..belel gara se erano piu'freddi i suoi o i miei..tipo husky...ahhahah


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

passate alle bombe a mano


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

Oscuro e Cheater..visto che nessuno lo dice lo faccio io..ande a dar via il ciap....


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Chaeter*

Ma perchè sei così scurrile e offensivo?Dai ,ti voglio solo dare una mano.....adesso dimmi quale macchina ti avrebbe bruciato la mafia?:rotfl:Vabbè dammi 24 ore....per organizzare il tutto.....e vediamo cosa posso fare....!Senti ma tua moglie è consapevole dei rischi che corri?Una brutta vita la sua e la tua....ci vuole coraggio....!Tranquillo perchè non ti lasceremo solo!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Lothar*

Lothar ma vai affanculo ...di cuore....!!!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscuro e Cheater..visto che nessuno lo dice lo faccio io..ande a dar via il ciap....


caro amico lothar

hai ragione, e tutti avete ragione...ma vi consiglio di non seguire VOI più il 3d...non finirà...me l'ha promesso "ogni giorno ti perseguiterò" o roba del genere...

...e io gli vado dietro, ormai sono entrato nel personaggio...

oddio...non pienamente nel personaggio...è dura mettersi proprio a pari di un cornuto come questo :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cheater vatti a studiare un pò di codice e procedura penale.....poi mi dici.....:up:!Comunque chiusa la pratica cheater,una riflessione mi sembra giusto fare su tutto l'accaduto!Questo *è un appunto che faccio a* farfalla e *chiara*:si è vero dopo esser stato pesantemente offeso in PRIVATO..ho tirato UNA SOLA VOLTA IN MEZZO  la famiglia di cheater....ho perso il conto di TUTTE LE VOLTE CHE QUESTO SIGNORE HA TIRATO IN MEZZO MIA MOGLIE....STRANAMENTE QUESTA COSA è STATA COLTA DA STERMY E NON DA VOI....strano vero?Bè se fino ad ieri pensavo a voi come persone leggere nel circostanziare gli eventi..oggi penso a voi come persone in MALAFEDE....TOTALE MALAFEDE!Il buon senso imporrebbe di mettersi in mezzo in maniera più oggettiva possibile..ma LA VOSTRA MALAFEDE ha spesso la meglio....!!!!Andate a rivedere il tutto,poi se ne riparla.....!!I miei complimenti a Minerva per l'equilibrio,a sienne  e tesla,e al mio nemico di sempre stermy....che ha colto quello che le persone IN MALAFEDE HANNO FATTO FINTA DI NON VEDERE..ma è tutto scritto......!!




prendo nota, tks


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Perseguitarti?e pensi di essere così' importante?Ma io voglio darti solo una mano.......!:upai che sto organizzando la scorta!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma perchè sei così scurrile e offensivo?Dai ,ti voglio solo dare una mano.....adesso dimmi quale macchina ti avrebbe bruciato la mafia?:rotfl:Vabbè dammi 24 ore....per organizzare il tutto.....e vediamo cosa posso fare....!Senti ma tua moglie è consapevole dei rischi che corri?Una brutta vita la sua e la tua....ci vuole coraggio....!Tranquillo perchè non ti lasceremo solo!!:up:


la macchina me l'hanno rubata un mese fa

bruciato...un'altra cosa...un po' più di valore...pazienza, ricomprata!!!

ti ringrazio ma gli aiuti li accetto da gente di valore...un morto di fame triste perchè ha la moglie troia non mi da nulla...

la vita va bene, i rischi fanno parte del gioco...alla fine la bella vita compensa, ma tu di bella vita che cazzo ne devi capire che "lecchi la sarda" da mattina a sera...FALLITO :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà perchè per molti lasciare l'ultima parola all'altro è tanto difficile.
> eppure non è affatto indice di resa ma di maggiore buon senso


Infatti:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anni fa'ho saputo dopo averlo conosciuto..vabbe'mica sn invornito..sembrava uscito da un film sulla mafia..un padrino della ndrangheta..io non temo nessuno e l'ho trattato come uno qualunque..ma avessi visto gli occhi..belel gara se erano piu'freddi i suoi o i miei..tipo husky...ahhahah


Ma Lothar ti metti in affare con uno del genere?
Presti denaro ad uno del genere?
Lo sai no che quando vai a chiedere indietro il tuo denaro...questo ti uccide no?
Lo sai o non lo sai?

Se Felicetto ti invitava a cena...era meglio per te che gli pagavi la cena e non andavi.

Proprio perchè per quella persona la tua vita non valeva neanche mezzo euro.


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ti si sta...SCUSAMI...un poro stupidoto a comportarti così.
> Quando ti ha chiamato dovevi dirle...
> Cosa vuoi da me? Ci siamo lasciati no? Stai là dove devi stare...
> 
> ...


No ho rispetto della morte dei cari dellle persone che mi sono vicine o che mi sono state vicine e su questo ne sono certo, visto che sono stato affianco anche alla mia ex (quella prima di Serena) quando morì sua nonna a causa di un brutto incidente avuto dal padre in macchina. Un rapporto di amore può finire, ma il rapporto di rispetto e di affetto va oltre a quelle cazzate che sono l'essere fidanzati o sposati. Mi spiace, ma se un rapporto di rispetto e tale solo legalmente, allora non c'è nulla tra le due persone. 
A me non interessava il rivederla, anzi mi ha fatto male, e mi ricordo ancora quello che dicevo tra me e me in macchina a riguardo di questo viaggio: "Daniele che cavolo stai facendo, ti ha lasciato, non ti ha spiegato il perchè ed è stata anche piuttosto brusca! No, cavoli deve stare da cani, amava suo nonno come non mai, come io ho amato il mio e come penso tutti amino i suoi, è una brava ragazza, non merita una mia ripicca  per orgoglio se sta male!"

Potevo farle del male, ma non l'ho fatto per rispetto a quello che c'è stato tra noi due, lei invece è mancata di rispetto totalmente a quello che c'è stato tra noi due cercando di fare in modo che mi facessi del male.ù


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ma perchè continuare con gli insulti?Senti ma hai fatto denuncia alle autorità competenti?Sai che ci son dei programmi di protezione per quelli che rischiano la vita come te......!Stai diventando il mio mito.....!Però non capisco tutto sto risentimento.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl:Ci nascondi qualcosa?:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma perchè continuare con gli insulti?Senti ma hai fatto denuncia alle autorità competenti?Sai che ci son dei programmi di protezione per quelli che rischiano la vita come te......!Stai diventando il mio mito.....!Però non capisco tutto sto risentimento.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl:Ci nascondi qualcosa?:rotfl:


esagerato...non ho ricevuto minacce...giusto una "cosina" bruciata...ehhh quante ne capitano qui

che cazzo ne sai che fai il magnaccia tu :mrgreen:

nascondere???
uhhhmmmmm...no, credo di aver detto tutto ormai...ah vabè, c'è crisi...ma invece di 3 bottiglie di champagne a sera me ne faccio 2 :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No ho rispetto della morte dei cari dellle persone che mi sono vicine o che mi sono state vicine e su questo ne sono certo, visto che sono stato affianco anche alla mia ex (quella prima di Serena) quando morì sua nonna a causa di un brutto incidente avuto dal padre in macchina. Un rapporto di amore può finire, ma il rapporto di rispetto e di affetto va oltre a quelle cazzate che sono l'essere fidanzati o sposati. Mi spiace, ma se un rapporto di rispetto e tale solo legalmente, allora non c'è nulla tra le due persone.
> A me non interessava il rivederla, anzi mi ha fatto male, e mi ricordo ancora quello che dicevo tra me e me in macchina a riguardo di questo viaggio: "Daniele che cavolo stai facendo, ti ha lasciato, non ti ha spiegato il perchè ed è stata anche piuttosto brusca! No, cavoli deve stare da cani, amava suo nonno come non mai, come io ho amato il mio e come penso tutti amino i suoi, è una brava ragazza, non merita una mia ripicca per orgoglio se sta male!"
> 
> Potevo farle del male, ma non l'ho fatto per rispetto a quello che c'è stato tra noi due, lei invece è mancata di rispetto totalmente a quello che c'è stato tra noi due cercando di fare in modo che mi facessi del male.ù


Perchè tu sei una brava persona e lei no.Capitolo chiuso. Gira quella testa da un'altra parte.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Azzo*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:La mafia è caduta così in basso?Si ruba le macchine ora?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma allora son sotto attacco anche io.....20anni fa mi è stato rubato il motorino...Oh cazzo non me ne sono ami accorto.....!!!Bene mi attiverò anche pe me......POI QUELLO MALATO E DANIELE......!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*aH*

Son contento dei tuoi soldi....almeno ci tratterai bene a noi della scorta......!!Senti ma sei serio quando scrive ste cose?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la macchina me l'hanno rubata un mese fa
> 
> bruciato...un'altra cosa...un po' più di valore...pazienza, ricomprata!!!
> 
> ...


Ti faccio una domanda diretta:
Scopri chi ti ha rubato la macchina.
E ti si rizzano i capelli.
Vai a spaccargli la faccia per avere indietro a tutti i costi l'auto, o lasci correre, pur di non avere affari con certa gente?

Ti racconto una cosa perchè certe persone vivono ovunque eh?

Mia moglie ebbe un sinistro il sabato santo.
Avevo un' assicurazione che diceva che mi portava l'auto alla carrozzeria che dicevo io.
Passa Pasqua, passa pasquetta e vado alla carrozzeria che avevo indicato.
L'auto non c'è.
Protesto con l'assicurazione e mi dico poco male...è martedì mattina l'auto sarà ancora da toccare.
Invece scopro che l'auto è stata portata in una certa carrozzeria, dove tutti noi dell'ambiente sappiamo certe cose,
e trovo l'auto già bella che smontata.

Riparano l'auto.
La porto a casa con la fattura in mano e assieme a mio padre notiamo tutti i ricambi che ci hanno messo in fattura, ma che non sono stati cambiati. ( Siamo del settore)

Ebbene io dico lo denuncio.
Sai cosa capita?

Tutti i colleghi di mio padre che dicono...lascia perdere...tutti noi sappiamo che sto tizio ha traffici di ricambi rubati e auto rubate...ma se vuoi mangiarti la casa e tutto il resto fagli causa...vale la pena che tu spenda cento milioni per recuperarne tre?

Ho incassato il colpo e amen.
Ho cambiato assicuratore e amen.
Ma sono stato comunque vittima inerme di un imbroglio e di un'ingiustizia.

Ovvio potevo passare la vita come Daniele no? A maledire uno che ha imbrogliato bene o male tutti e l'ha sempre fatta franca.

Vedi caro...
Può esserci chi viene in officina e non paga e tu hai il diritto di ritenzione auto.
Ma può esserci chi...a cui ti conviene dire...scusaci non siamo in grado di riparare la tua auto...siamo officina di serie b...piuttosto che impelagarsi eh?

Mi piace che hai ricomprato l'auto!

Un conto è la giustizia
un conto è la realtà.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No ho rispetto della morte dei cari dellle persone che mi sono vicine o che mi sono state vicine e su questo ne sono certo, visto che sono stato affianco anche alla mia ex (quella prima di Serena) quando morì sua nonna a causa di un brutto incidente avuto dal padre in macchina. Un rapporto di amore può finire, ma il rapporto di rispetto e di affetto va oltre a quelle cazzate che sono l'essere fidanzati o sposati. Mi spiace, ma se un rapporto di rispetto e tale solo legalmente, allora non c'è nulla tra le due persone.
> A me non interessava il rivederla, anzi mi ha fatto male, e mi ricordo ancora quello che dicevo tra me e me in macchina a riguardo di questo viaggio: "Daniele che cavolo stai facendo, ti ha lasciato, non ti ha spiegato il perchè ed è stata anche piuttosto brusca! No, cavoli deve stare da cani, amava suo nonno come non mai, come io ho amato il mio e come penso tutti amino i suoi, è una brava ragazza, non merita una mia ripicca  per orgoglio se sta male!"
> 
> Potevo farle del male, ma non l'ho fatto per rispetto a quello che c'è stato tra noi due, lei invece è mancata di rispetto totalmente a quello che c'è stato tra noi due cercando di fare in modo che mi facessi del male.ù


Hai fatto le tue scelte.
Di cosa ti lamenti?

Non puoi imporre alle altre persone di pensarla come vuoi tu.
Io invece co rompo un rapporto: è rotto e non me ne può più fregare di meno di te.

E lo dico a ragion veduta...
Le uniche volte che ho lasciato aperto quello spiraglio per me sono stati dolori.

E appunto tre anni fa davanti ad una certa persona nel bisogno dovevo dirle: ehi cucciola, sono solo cassi tuoi, adesso anch'io ho la mia vita e i miei problemi e non ho tempo per te.

invece non avevo lasciato andar via l'affetto.

Non lo farò mai più.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè tu sei una brava persona e lei no.Capitolo chiuso. Gira quella testa da un'altra parte.


Ma casso vedi che non la lascia andare via? Eh...lo vedi?:up::up::up:
E ne ha fatto un'ossessione...

Di una che se tanto me dà tanto manco se ricorda di lui...
4 anni...eh?


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si certo la mafia si ruba le macchine......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!E daniele è da ricovero....!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:La mafia è caduta così in basso?Si ruba le macchine ora?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma allora son sotto attacco anche io.....20anni fa mi è stato rubato il motorino...Oh cazzo non me ne sono ami accorto.....!!!Bene mi attiverò anche pe me......POI QUELLO MALATO E DANIELE......!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu ti rendi conto cosa sarebbe stata la Sicilia se Daniele era figlio di totò reina eh?
Secondo me a sta ora l'intera penisola sarebbe saltata per aria...no?
Infatti il ragionamento dei mafiosi è semplice eh?
Ciò il giudice ci ficca dentro e ci fa torto...a noi....i benefattori dell'umanità...noi uomini d'onore...

Papà sai quella romana mi ha tradito...
Tranquillo figlio mio...ora sgozziamo tutti i suoi parenti e le facciamo saltare pure la casa...tranquillo...

Grazie papà...tu si che mi vuoi bene e sai fare giustizia.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Conte*

Senti tu non fare il furbo....cosa vuoi fare scendi giù?Mi mancano due gragarie un autista.......fai poco il furbo.....dobbiam andar a combattere la mafia che si ruba le auto.....cosa vuoi fare?:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2012)

Io sono dell'idea che le persone non possono pretendere dagli altri quello che loro non farebbero. Io non ho ucciso suo nonno, ma ho subuito un dolo dovuto a lei e la sua mancanza di capacità di intuire una cosa banale, funerale + ingiustizia potrebbero ricordare una vicenda accaduta il natale del 1989 con un assassinio mai pagato ed un funerale. Lei mi conosceva bene e sappiate che non so cosa le è successo, ma prima era una persona profonda e dopo è diventato forse un ano profondo con una piattezza umana che non avete idea e mi chiedo cosa può succedere ad una persona per farla involvere fino a questo punto.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Daniele ma tu ti rendi conto che parli di cazzate mentre cheater combatte la mafia?Daniele non essere egoista...non pensare che i drammi li vivi solo tu!!!!Cazzo....!!


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si leggile bene le verità......!!:rotflai che la mafia ti sta aspettando.....provvederò nel mio piccolo a segnalare la cosa ad organi competenti...per una scorta con doppio turno...e macchinE rigorosamente blindate......il "soggetto"è ad alto rischio......con tutte le cazzate che racconta...per forza MACCHINE blindate se no le CAZZATE ESCONO......!!Poi non dite che non ho a cuore la salute di cheater......!Daniele vieni con me a fare il caposcorta giù in sicilia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflANIELE FAMMI SAPERE!!!Stermy hai una patente di secondo grado...per guida veloce?


Magara...

Nun ce l'ho manco de primo grado...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cheater vatti a studiare un pò di codice e procedura penale.....poi mi dici.....:up:!Comunque chiusa la pratica cheater,una riflessione mi sembra giusto fare su tutto l'accaduto!Questo è un appunto che faccio a farfalla e chiara:si è vero dopo esser stato pesantemente offeso in PRIVATO..ho tirato UNA SOLA VOLTA IN MEZZO la famiglia di cheater....ho perso il conto di TUTTE LE VOLTE CHE QUESTO SIGNORE HA TIRATO IN MEZZO MIA MOGLIE....STRANAMENTE QUESTA COSA è STATA COLTA DA STERMY E NON DA VOI....strano vero?Bè se fino ad ieri pensavo a voi come persone leggere nel circostanziare gli eventi..oggi penso a voi come persone in MALAFEDE....TOTALE MALAFEDE!Il buon senso imporrebbe di mettersi in mezzo in maniera più oggettiva possibile..ma LA VOSTRA MALAFEDE ha spesso la meglio....!!!!Andate a rivedere il tutto,poi se ne riparla.....!!I miei complimenti a Minerva per l'equilibrio,a sienne e tesla,e al mio nemico di sempre stermy....che ha colto quello che le persone IN MALAFEDE HANNO FATTO FINTA DI NON VEDERE..ma è tutto scritto......!!


Io non sono in malafede anche perchè non ho motivo di difendere ne te ne Cheat. Non conosco nessuno dei due quindi posso basarmi solo su quel che leggo.
Vatti tu a rileggere i miei interventi.
Ho sempre parlato al plurale quando ho detto dei toni eccessivi.
Ho detto chiaramemte che chiunque dei due ha iniziato (e scusami ma il primo post è stato il tuo) io non avrei risposto nel medesimo modo. HO PARLATO AL PLURALE.
Ho scritto almeno due volte che mi sei simpatico e ti ho sempre trovato simpatico.
L'unica cosa che mi ha deluso di te è stato il tirare in ballo Simy. Per come lei mi ha sempre parlato di te, e dell'affetto che prova nei tuoi confronti non me lo sarei mai aspettato.
tutto qui.
Se riparti dall'inizio ti ripeto che l'essere malato e aver bisogno di un ospedale mi trova d'accordo. I modi sono stati sbagliati e l'ho ribadito più volte. E soprattutto se avessi una persona cara in difficoltà come Daniele penserei sinceramente che la cosa migliore sia un ricovero e dato che ribadisco conosco in parte cosa vuol dire soffrire di una malattia psichiatrica questo non è un'offesa per nessuno.
Quindi Oscuro mi spiace molto ma io in malafede non ci sono proprio. Ho letto le cose per quel che erano e ti assicuro che si capiva chiaramente che ci fosse sotto dell'altro DA PARTE DI ENTRAMBI (se no pensi che sono di parte). Ripeto anche che il primo attacco è stato il tuo, forse in difesa di Daniele e pur apprezzando il gesto hai veramente preso la tangente nel modo sbagliato svilendo le tue intenzioni.
Per quel che riguarda Cheat ho già scritto pagine fa come la penso.
Per me si chiude qui ma non accetto che qualcuno che non mi conosce mi dica che sono in malafede.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

MA TU TI RENDI CONTO QUESTO COSA RACCONTA E NESSUNO DICE NULLA?Ma ne stai prendendo atto?POI STE.....TUTTI ADDOSSO A DANIELE?MA TU TI RENDI CONTO?


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Guarda fatti raccontare la verità e a prescindere da tutto io con voi non ho più nulla da chiarire!!!Se sto qui e non so ancora per quanto non è certo per tipi comer voi!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *No ho rispetto della morte dei cari dellle persone che mi sono vicine o che mi sono state vicine e su questo ne sono certo, visto che sono stato affianco anche alla mia ex (quella prima di Serena) quando morì sua nonna a causa di un brutto incidente avuto dal padre in macchina. Un rapporto di amore può finire, ma il rapporto di rispetto e di affetto va oltre a quelle cazzate che sono l'essere fidanzati o sposati. Mi spiace, ma se un rapporto di rispetto e tale solo legalmente, allora non c'è nulla tra le due persone.
> *A me non interessava il rivederla, anzi mi ha fatto male, e mi ricordo ancora quello che dicevo tra me e me in macchina a riguardo di questo viaggio: "Daniele che cavolo stai facendo, ti ha lasciato, non ti ha spiegato il perchè ed è stata anche piuttosto brusca! No, cavoli deve stare da cani, amava suo nonno come non mai, come io ho amato il mio e come penso tutti amino i suoi, è una brava ragazza, non merita una mia ripicca per orgoglio se sta male!"
> 
> Potevo farle del male, ma non l'ho fatto per rispetto a quello che c'è stato tra noi due, lei invece è mancata di rispetto totalmente a quello che c'è stato tra noi due cercando di fare in modo che mi facessi del male.ù


Quotone:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che le persone non possono pretendere dagli altri quello che loro non farebbero. Io non ho ucciso suo nonno, ma ho subuito un dolo dovuto a lei e la sua mancanza di capacità di intuire una cosa banale, funerale + ingiustizia potrebbero ricordare una vicenda accaduta il natale del 1989 con un assassinio mai pagato ed un funerale. Lei mi conosceva bene e sappiate che non so cosa le è successo, ma prima era una persona profonda e dopo è diventato forse un ano profondo con una piattezza umana che non avete idea e mi chiedo cosa può succedere ad una persona per farla involvere fino a questo punto.


Daniele... si fa presto ad essere profondi a parole. Poi si deve passare ai fatti... e sono i fatti che contano. Girati.


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda diretta:
> Scopri chi ti ha rubato la macchina.
> E ti si rizzano i capelli.
> Vai a spaccargli la faccia per avere indietro a tutti i costi l'auto, o lasci correre, pur di non avere affari con certa gente?
> ...


Senz'altro un meridionale sara' stato quello che t'ha fatto il giochetto, neh?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma capisci che gli rubano la macchina e questo racconta che è stata la mafia?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda fatti raccontare la verità e a prescindere da tutto io con voi non ho più nulla da chiarire!!!Se sto qui e non so ancora per quanto non è certo per tipi comer voi!!


Prendo nota, grazie
Peccato, una vera delusione da una persona che credevo corretta e intelligente.
Va bene così


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA TU TI RENDI CONTO QUESTO COSA RACCONTA E NESSUNO DICE NULLA?Ma ne stai prendendo atto?POI STE.....TUTTI ADDOSSO A DANIELE?MA TU TI RENDI CONTO?


e sto leggendo purtroppo che ha ricominciato la sinfonia...

io ne avrei un paio da dirgli pero' poi me sa che se suicida...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Se*

Se quelli corretti ed intelligenti siete voi..son stracontento di stare dall'altra parte...e continuerò a starci...!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma capisci che gli rubano la macchina e questo racconta che è stata la mafia?


ma magari manco gliel'hanno zanzata e l'ha venduta ad un demolitore o a qualche africano che se ne tornava al suo paese ed ha pure truffato l'assicurazione...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti tu non fare il furbo....cosa vuoi fare scendi giù?Mi mancano due gragarie un autista.......fai poco il furbo.....dobbiam andar a combattere la mafia che si ruba le auto.....cosa vuoi fare?:rotfl:


A me dispiace sai che la gente di sicilia sia stata così umiliata da quella piaga...

[video=youtube;d-KLtVtkUaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-KLtVtkUaA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma non  parlo degli insulti a mia moglie che continuano non so da quanto....mica li vedono quelli.....!PARLO DI UN LADRO CHE RUBA UNA MACCHINA E QUESTO CI RACCONTA CHE è LA MAFIA?MA TU CAPISCI COSA SIGNIFICA?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se quelli corretti ed intelligenti siete voi..son stracontento di stare dall'altra parte...e continuerò a starci...!!:up:


Verso di te sono stata correttissima. Se poi non vuoi leggere e stai guardando un film tutto tuo è un problema tuo.
Basta tornare indietro e rileggere ma è più comodo accusare le persone di essere in malafede piuttosto che fare un passo indietro.....
E poi voi chi? io parlo per me quindi non mi associ a nessuno.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*cONTE*

Conte non dirlo a me.....meglio non dico altro!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verso di te sono stata correttissima. Se poi non vuoi leggere e stai guardando un film tutto tuo è un problema tuo.
> Basta tornare indietro e rileggere ma è più comodo accusare le persone di essere in malafede piuttosto che fare un passo indietro.....
> E poi voi chi? io parlo per me quindi non mi associ a nessuno.


ci sono anche io Farfy...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma magari manco gliel'hanno zanzata e l'ha venduta ad un demolitore o a qualche africano che se ne tornava al suo paese ed ha pure truffato l'assicurazione...
> 
> ahahahahah


Beh carino...
Questo è il tuo modo di operare no?
Tipico di....
Ma non è certo quello di The Cheater...no?

ahahahaahahahahaah


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verso di te sono stata correttissima. Se poi non vuoi leggere e stai guardando un film tutto tuo è un problema tuo.
> Basta tornare indietro e rileggere ma è più comodo accusare le persone di essere in malafede piuttosto che fare un passo indietro.....
> E poi voi chi? io parlo per me quindi non mi associ a nessuno.


Tu lo hai detto.
E la tua parola parla anche per te.
Pensa tu ai tuoi pregiudizi su di me.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele... si fa presto ad essere profondi a parole. Poi si deve passare ai fatti... e sono i fatti che contano. Girati.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh carino...
> Questo è il tuo modo di operare no?
> Tipico di....
> Ma non è certo quello di The Cheater...no?
> ...


e chi o' conosce...

pero' che c'abbia guadagnato mi puzza, perche' di solito ce rimetti un botto...

oseno' sai che libidine farsi fottere oltre che la moglie anche la macchina?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo nota, grazie
> Peccato, una vera delusione da una persona che credevo corretta e intelligente.
> Va bene così


Farfy, 

l'hai scritto tu..ti ho sempre parlato bene di Oscuro e continuerò a farlo.
è una persona corretta e intelligente... ha esagerato in questo 3D con i termini usati e lui lo sa.

e una persona che ha la mia stima più totale .... è una persona che per me è molto importante ed è una persona a cui voglio molto bene.

lo so che adesso non mi capirete e non capirete le mie ragioni... ma per me è cosi.

Oscuro.....cerca di capire quello che voleva dirti farfalla nel suo post.... era un modo di farti ragionare su alcune cose.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Senz'altro un meridionale sara' stato quello che t'ha fatto il giochetto, neh?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


No non è meridionale...
Altrimenti avrei detto...il solito tipo alla Stermy...

I truffatori e imbroglioni stanno ovunque...e non solo al sud d'Italia...

ahahahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:La mafia è caduta così in basso?Si ruba le macchine ora?:rotfl::rotfl:Ma allora son sotto attacco anche io.....20anni fa mi è stato rubato il motorino...Oh cazzo non me ne sono ami accorto.....!!!Bene mi attiverò anche pe me......POI QUELLO MALATO E DANIELE......!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e chi ha detto che me l'ha rubata la mafia???

cioè oltre che triste-cornuto idiota e farneticante, sei anche cieco??? troppe seghe??? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chi o' conosce...
> 
> pero' che c'abbia guadagnato mi puzza, perche' di solito ce rimetti un botto...
> 
> ...


Dipende dal tipo di assicurazione che sottoscrivi.
E quali premi paghi.

Ma tu sai che le auto hanno bollo e assicurazion?
ahahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non parlo degli insulti a mia moglie che continuano non so da quanto....mica li vedono quelli.....!PARLO DI UN LADRO CHE RUBA UNA MACCHINA E QUESTO CI RACCONTA CHE è LA MAFIA?MA TU CAPISCI COSA SIGNIFICA?


Ma se ho scritto un post solo per dire a Cheat che coinvolgere tua moglie era un atto di pessimo gusto.
Un consiglio: leggi prima di parlare


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Non mi è piaciuto nulla di ciò che hai scritto.non mi sta piacendo che solo stermy ha notato certi insulti...mentre io non sto più insultando,non mi è piaciuto che hai giudicato senza chiedere a simy....!!!No, se voi siete quelli corretti ed onesti son contento di non essere fra voi!!Siete in malafede punto!di me pensate quel che vi pare....a sto punto non mi interessa nulla!La verità sa chi deve saperla...troverete sempre da criticare i miei modi....ma non ci casco più.....!!Tenetevi l'eroe..io mi ritiro in buon ordine!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non è meridionale...
> Altrimenti avrei detto...il solito tipo alla Stermy...
> 
> I truffatori e imbroglioni stanno ovunque...e non solo al sud d'Italia...
> ...


ma dai indaga, che avra' senz'altro qualche avo meridionale...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA TU TI RENDI CONTO QUESTO COSA RACCONTA E NESSUNO DICE NULLA?Ma ne stai prendendo atto?POI STE.....TUTTI ADDOSSO A DANIELE?MA TU TI RENDI CONTO?


io me ne rendo conto...tutti ce ne rendiamo conto...

solo tu ancora non hai capito che sei un idiota solo :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Farfy,
> 
> l'hai scritto tu..ti ho sempre parlato bene di Oscuro e continuerò a farlo.
> è una persona corretta e intelligente... ha esagerato in questo 3D con i termini usati e lui lo sa.
> ...


Non farò mai nulla per farti cambiare idea e sai che sono sempre stata contenta per il rapporto che c'è tra voi.
Con me ha proprio sbagliato in toto e sinceramente mi spiace.
Ma se non ha avuto la sensibilità di non ferire te dubito che possa sperare che ce l'abbia con me....
Tvb


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende dal tipo di assicurazione che sottoscrivi.
> E quali premi paghi.
> 
> Ma tu sai che le auto hanno bollo e assicurazion?
> ahahahahahaahahahahah


e che cazzo de premio devi paga' che ti mantiene inalterato il valore della tua auto nel tempo?

una speciale fatta apposta per un pirla come te che spara sempre cazzate stellari?

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh carino...
> Questo è il tuo modo di operare no?
> Tipico di....
> Ma non è certo quello di The Cheater...no?
> ...


una vecchia smart...ma figurati...

più che altro la roba che c'era dentro


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Qui non è questione di voler bene o meno è questione di verità e rispetto!!La  mia coscienza è pulita....!Del resto me ne sbatto altamente!!!Problemi di chi giudica senza conoscere!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> una vecchia smart...ma figurati...
> 
> più che altro la roba che c'era dentro


Portatile con la roba del lavoro?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi è piaciuto nulla di ciò che hai scritto.non mi sta piacendo *che solo stermy ha notato certi insulti*...mentre io non sto più insultando,non mi è piaciuto che hai giudicato senza chiedere a simy....!!!No, se voi siete quelli corretti ed onesti son contento di non essere fra voi!!Siete in malafede punto!di me pensate quel che vi pare....a sto punto non mi interessa nulla!La verità sa chi deve saperla...troverete sempre da criticare i miei modi....ma non ci casco più.....!!Tenetevi l'eroe..io mi ritiro in buon ordine!!:up:


 ma stai facendo apposta, ammettilo è uno scherzo!!!!!!!!1
Ma eroe chi? Ma dove hai letto che lo considero un eroe.
Oscuro, e sono seria, sei sicuro di non avermi confusa con un altro nick?


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> una vecchia smart...ma figurati...
> 
> più che altro la roba che c'era dentro


allora se eri parato dalla polizza, con la roba che puoi aver fatto figurare che c'era dentro c'avrai guadagnato...

mo' quadra gia' de piu'...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Giusto*

Giusto la mafia ruba le smart e incendia non si è capito bene cosa.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!VAI CONTINUA....NOI STIAMO QUì PENDIAMO DALLE TUE LABBRA....!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non farò mai nulla per farti cambiare idea e sai che sono sempre stata contenta per il rapporto che c'è tra voi.
> Con me ha proprio sbagliato in toto e sinceramente mi spiace.
> Ma se non ha avuto la sensibilità di non ferire te dubito che possa sperare che ce l'abbia con me....
> Tvb


... tvb pure io...

mi ha ferita, ha capito, ne abbiamo parlato.... tutti possiamo sbagliare e quello che penso di lui non cambia per un "errore"


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto la mafia ruba le smart e incendia non si è capito bene cosa.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!VAI CONTINUA....NOI STIAMO QUì PENDIAMO DALLE TUE LABBRA....!!!


minchia le corna ti hanno sfondato il cervello

te lo stadi dicendo da solo che la mafia mi ha rubato la macchina...IDIOTA :up:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ... tvb pure io...
> 
> mi ha ferita, ha capito, ne abbiamo parlato.... tutti possiamo sbagliare e quello che penso di lui non cambia per un "errore"


Simo' sei un po' fessacchiotta...

(e due...)


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Portatile con la roba del lavoro?


sopratutto carte da lavoro

il portatile ma anche una digitale, carte di credito e altre cose personali


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Ah quanto era saggio Admin quando mi diceva:
Conte le beghe private tra utenti devono stare fuori dal forum!

Sante Parole

Ma vi rendete conto che chi legge da fuori non se ne può fregare di meno di come sono le persone dietro il nick?

Sante Parole

Tutti qui siamo personaggi.

Sono amaramente pentito di aver portato avanti i raduni.

Ho deciso che non parteciperò mai più ad un nessun raduno.

Poi si fanno conoscenze, gruppetti chiusi, cricche...ecc..ecc..ecc...

E c'è bisogno del certificato di brava persona.

No.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi è piaciuto nulla di ciò che hai scritto.non mi sta piacendo che solo stermy ha notato certi insulti...mentre io non sto più insultando,non mi è piaciuto che hai giudicato senza chiedere a simy....!!!No, se voi siete quelli corretti ed onesti son contento di non essere fra voi!!Siete in malafede punto!di me pensate quel che vi pare....a sto punto non mi interessa nulla!La verità sa chi deve saperla...troverete sempre da criticare i miei modi....ma non ci casco più.....!!Tenetevi l'eroe..io mi ritiro in buon ordine!!:up:


Dimmi perchè IO sarei in malafede. E voglio motivazioni, non cagate.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Senti un pò tu che parli tanto..ma sei sicura che ho ferito io simy e non lei me, per difendere un povero cretino?ma giudichi giudichi ma cosa ne sai tu? cosa?Leggo che avrei sbagliato ma come cazzo vi permettete se neanche sapete le cose?Ma fatemi il piacere...prima accertatevi e poi giudicate.....!Ferire ferire.....bla bla.....!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora se eri parato dalla polizza, con la roba che puoi aver fatto figurare che c'era dentro c'avrai guadagnato...
> 
> mo' quadra gia' de piu'...


spiegami

uno dichiara cosa c'è dentro una macchina e ci guadagna??? e come funziona???

minkia sei un genio...se lo sapevo gli dicevo che c'era una valigia piena di euro

"cosa c'era in macchina??? behh 100mila€, un rolex, 3 iphone, un abito brioni, un cappotto burberry, scarpe varie, ori e preziosi"
"perfetto, firmi qui e le ripaghiamo tutto"

ahahahahahahah sei QUASI più fenomeno dell'altro :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quanto era saggio Admin quando mi diceva:
> Conte le beghe private tra utenti devono stare fuori dal forum!
> 
> Sante Parole
> ...


mo' l'hai capito?...cazzo se sei na' scheggia....

ahahahahah

quando si rimane un nick nelle liti magari si colpisce a casaccio e te ne sbatti...

quando ci si conosce, si colpisce con precisione chirurgica...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Idem per quello che ho scritto a farfalla!Non ho nulla da aggiungere!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si certo E COSA TI AVREBBE INCENDIATO CHE POI HAI SUBITO RICOMPRATO....DAI CHE SEI FORTE....STAI FACENDO UN FIGURONE....!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Idem per quello che ho scritto a farfalla!Non ho nulla da aggiungere!!!


Eh no bel fanciullo, tu non ti permetti di accusare me di essere in malafede e poi non lo motivi. O sai cosa stai dicendo o stai dicendo minchiate. Buona la seconda, per me.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Si dico minchiate....questo continua ad insultare...però e na minchiata pure questa....!Non mi interessa più niente di cosa pensate!!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si dico minchiate....questo continua ad insultare...però e na minchiata pure questa....!Non mi interessa più niente di cosa pensate!!:up:


Perfetto, per me va benissimo. Ma non permetterti mai più di dire a me che sono in malafede. Non te lo permetto.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Anzi*

Anzi piantatela pure con ste reputazioni perchè tanto dei vostri consensi non so proprio cosa farmene arrivati a sto punto!!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo E COSA TI AVREBBE INCENDIATO CHE POI HAI SUBITO RICOMPRATO....DAI CHE SEI FORTE....STAI FACENDO UN FIGURONE....!!!:mrgreen:


un container...lo sai cosa è un container? o ti faccio un disegnino???

fai il magnaccia cornutello, che ne devi sapere??? non puoi pretendere di conoscere il resto del mondo

comunque ti auguro di vivere una esperienza simile:
a confronto la scena di tua moglie scopata da un altro ti sembrerà un film di alvaro vitali :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Be o superficiali o in malafede....in entrambi i casi..per me adesso è troppo!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si certo la mafia prima Ti ruba la smart e poi ti brucia un container.....senti e sempre la mafia che ti ha fatto litigare con simy?


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi piantatela pure con ste reputazioni perchè tanto dei vostri consensi non so proprio cosa farmene arrivati a sto punto!!!:up:


dai dai che ti diventa duro anche oggi...dai che ti piace :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quanto era saggio Admin quando mi diceva:
> Conte le beghe private tra utenti devono stare fuori dal forum!
> 
> Sante Parole
> ...



Infatti..i raduni sono cazzate..ascolta Conte....e'umano sai...ad esempio tu,come tutti,ogni tanto scrivi bufale  assurde...se non ti conoscessi ti criticherei..ma mi astengo,c'e'simpatia reciproca..perche'dovrei attaccarti???
E cosi'dopo i raduni,la dialettica cambia,i toni pure....fossi in te non li farei piu'


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo la mafia prima Ti ruba la smart e poi ti brucia un container.....senti e sempre la mafia che ti ha fatto litigare con simy?


sei snervante

attiva il cervello...modalità On...

mai detto che la mafia mi ha rubato la smart...è l'ennesima tua farneticazione...

però hai deciso così...eh vabè...invece il tizio, quello che sai, la trombata, era un negro per caso??? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti un pò tu che parli tanto..ma sei sicura che ho ferito io simy e non lei me, per difendere un povero cretino?ma giudichi giudichi ma cosa ne sai tu? cosa?Leggo che avrei sbagliato ma come cazzo vi permettete se neanche sapete le cose?Ma fatemi il piacere...prima accertatevi e poi giudicate.....!Ferire ferire.....bla bla.....!!!!


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti..i raduni sono cazzate..ascolta Conte....e'umano sai...ad esempio tu,come tutti,ogni tanto scrivi bufale  assurde...se non ti conoscessi ti criticherei..ma mi astengo,c'e'simpatia reciproca..perche'dovrei attaccarti???
> E cosi'dopo i raduni,la dialettica cambia,i toni pure....fossi in te non li farei piu'


peccato...una volta che volevo partecipare...

solo solo per conoscere a un tizio...riconoscibile "in altezza" da centinaia di metri


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' l'hai capito?...cazzo se sei na' scheggia....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Non è questo il punto.
Ma te lo lascio pensare
ahahahahahahaahah


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quanto era saggio Admin quando mi diceva:
> Conte le beghe private tra utenti devono stare fuori dal forum!
> 
> Sante Parole
> ...


1 grassetto: parla per te
2 grassetto: è una delle cose giuste che hai fatto per quel che mi riguarda..
sui gruppetti chiusi quando ne facevi parte eri contento........


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti..i raduni sono cazzate..ascolta Conte....e'umano sai...ad esempio tu,come tutti,ogni tanto scrivi bufale  assurde...se non ti conoscessi ti criticherei..ma mi astengo,c'e'simpatia reciproca..perche'dovrei attaccarti???
> E cosi'dopo i raduni,la dialettica cambia,i toni pure....fossi in te non li farei piu'


Ma capisci che a me non me frega na cippa di coltivare esperienze di gruppo?
Se voglio domani a mezzogiorno io e te siamo a pranzo...
E se vogliamo resta tra me e te...
E non c'è bisogno di far caciara qui dentro 
E verrei volentieri perchè so che non siamo più conte e principe lothar ma Giovanni e XXX, e non parliamo mai nè di tizio nè di caio...ma solo delle cose che ci piacciono e c'interessano...

Quando c'è una terza persona cosa succede?
Che vedo...persone sorriderti...e per di dietro, quando non ci sei dicono...ah quello è un viscido...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Vedi tu continui ad insultare io ho smesso da un pò.....per me puoi proseguire....!Tu non sai i chi sono....libero di proseguire all'infinito se poi ti ci faccio arrivare all'infinito.....prendila come vuoi.....sai a differenza tua,quelli come me son abiutati a convivere con certe situazioni,diciamo che certi rischi li metto nel conto ogni giorno......adesso queste 4 pecore qui dentro ti fanno giocare....ma in mezzo alle pecore potresti beccare il lupo.....e credimi.....informati..non ho l'aspetto della pecora....e ho i mezzi del lupo.....ma non credo che capirai anche questo....per cui continua pure a giocare...!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti un pò tu che parli tanto..ma sei sicura che ho ferito io simy e non lei me, per difendere un povero cretino?ma giudichi giudichi ma cosa ne sai tu? cosa?Leggo che avrei sbagliato ma come cazzo vi permettete se neanche sapete le cose?Ma fatemi il piacere...prima accertatevi e poi giudicate.....!Ferire ferire.....bla bla.....!!!!


Oscuro ascolta davvero, tu l'hai ferita iniziando a nominarla. Non ho letto nessuna difesa nei confronti di nessuno. Lei era/è amica di entrambi ed era in una posizione di m....
Ovvio io mi baso solo ed esclusivamente su quello che ho letto qui. Non ci crederai ma Simy non mi gira le mail che scrive agli altri quindi come potrei sapere cosa c'era dietro


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2012)

Vedete, una cosa che qui non capite e che decisamente non capisce neppure la mia compagna è che prima del tradimento io ero del tutto un'altra persona. La vita mi faceva del male di continuo, perchè fidatemi non c'è stato giorno in cui non ho vissuto con il terrore delle raccomandate (quando arrivano raccomandate o messi comunali sono sempre noie) ho studiato e lavorato per mantenermi gli studi, ho avuto due borse di studio e per 2 anni ho fatto le 150 ore. Diciamo che se mi fossi laureato a 30 anni nella mia facoltà...sarei stato poi non tanto in ritardo e badate che l'età media da me era di 28 anni per la laurea. Io ho vissuto cose bruttissime nella mia vita, non c'è confronto tra un padre portato via da una malattia ad un padre portato via da un assassino che è rimasto a piede libero (se fosse stato messo in galera il dolore sarebbe stao uguale, ma vivo sapendo che una persona si gode la vita sulle spalle della morte di mio padre).
Allora, depressione è quel male che comporta  un cambiamento estremo in pochissimo tempo, visto che le peersone di base non cambiano mai è sempre associabile a quel male.
la depressione non la combatti con i farmaci se non hai problemi fisici, io non ne ho e so solo che sono stato persino ricoverato in ospedale per questo e il risultato fu stupidamente orribile, riuscirono con quella azione umiliarmi ancor di più di quello che ero e per uscirne fuori da li ho dovuto essere così bravo che non avete idea di quanti ho fottuto con il mio finto sorriso. Io so imitare alla perfezione una persona che sta bene, che vive normalmente e persino un poco spigliata...peccato che io non sono questa cosa, io sono chiuso in me stesso e questa maschera mi uccide ogni giorno, ma per lavorare devo usarla, il mio pessimismo non è attuabile e quindi via con la maschera che mi ha fatto avere tutto e subito.
Sono bravo a dissimulare ogni reazione ed ogni sentimento, tanto che quando sto male posso provare davvero poco amore per la mia compagna, ma lei mi vede sempre come prima, sperando però di non fare sesso, perchè se no son messo alla frutta.
La mia vita se continuerà così comporterà delle energie eccessive e so che finirò male, perchè una persona non può sorreggere una finzione per sempre, si usura ed io inizio ad avere le mie belle crepe.
Dentro di me c'è il deserto, cosa che prima non c'era, avevo poche persone intorno a me, ma volevo bene a tutti e aiiutavo sempre se c'era bisogno, adesso mi adeguo, non aiuto nessuno e sto da solo.
Questa vita mi fa male, mi ucccide giorno per giorno, perchè i sono diverso da quelle persone ciniche che conoscete e non vuol dire meno forte, vuol dire semplicemente che sono diverso e vivere in una totale fogna è per me invivibile.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh no bel fanciullo, tu non ti permetti di accusare me di essere in malafede e poi non lo motivi. O sai cosa stai dicendo o stai dicendo minchiate. Buona la seconda, per me.


Quoto:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

E non hai letto bene.....e non sai la verità di simy....!Guarda non cambio la mia idea....assolutamente!!Peccato!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Nel frattempo la persona che ha aperto questo 3d continua a scrivere e nessuno se lo caga presi a insultare mogli mamme e zie e a parlare di mafia....
Ma qui siamo sensibili..........


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci che a me non me frega na cippa di coltivare esperienze di gruppo?
> Se voglio domani a mezzogiorno io e te siamo a pranzo...
> E se vogliamo resta tra me e te...
> E non c'è bisogno di far caciara qui dentro
> ...



quello Giovanni ci mancherebbe non lo facessimo...e poi mi ricordo bene..quella volta a settembre qua'nel mio paesello..nessuno nomino'altri utenti.E ti dico dopo averli conosciuti,debbo dire persone di spessore tutte,mi sarei meravigliato.,se come diciamo qua',avessero tagliato i gabanini addosso agli assenti(sparlare...)


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

1551694





oscuro ha detto:


> E non hai letto bene.....e non sai la verità di simy....!Guarda non cambio la mia idea....assolutamente!!Peccato!!


Il rapporto tra me e Simy è tra me e Simy. Quiello che so non ti riguarda. Io tutelo i miei amici tesoro bello.......
Quello che non ha letto nulla di quello che ho scritto io sei tu non io.
Eh si! Peccato!!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> peccato...una volta che volevo partecipare...
> 
> solo solo per conoscere a un tizio...riconoscibile "in altezza" da centinaia di metri



Grande Cheat..avresti fatto un Punta Raisi-Borgo pamigale pur di venire???oh poi n n dipende da me..io saro'in ferie..e a 3000km da qua'


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Non prendermi per il culo però....!Io daniele mi riprometto di aiutarlo in privato....e di rimanerci in contatto se lui vorrà...!!Non venitemi a parlare di sensibilità!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quello Giovanni ci mancherebbe non lo facessimo...e poi mi ricordo bene..quella volta a settembre qua'nel mio paesello..nessuno nomino'altri utenti.E ti dico dopo averli conosciuti,debbo dire persone di spessore tutte,mi sarei meravigliato.,se come diciamo qua',avessero tagliato i gabanini addosso agli assenti(sparlare...)


Infatti non è mai successo a un raduno di sparlare degli assenti e soprattutto grazie ai raduni ho avuto la possibilità di conoscere persone che nella vita di tutti i giorni si sono rivelati amici veri.......


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*E*

E bella mia e allora se sapevi e ti ha raccontato non ti potevi permettere di dire che abbiamo sbagliato in due e che io ho ferito lei.....!E allora se sapevi sei in pure in malafede!!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non prendermi per il culo però....!Io daniele mi riprometto di aiutarlo in privato....e di rimanerci in contatto se lui vorrà...!!Non venitemi a parlare di sensibilità!!


Ma chi ti prende per il culo? Ma tu stai fuori di brutto!!!!1
Ho fatto una constatazione. Di quello che tu fai in privato a me non deve interessare nulla. Io ripeto mi limito a commentare il forum


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E bella mia e allora se sapevi e ti ha raccontato non ti potevi permettere di dire che abbiamo sbagliato in due e che io ho ferito lei.....!E allora se sapevi sei in pure in malafede!!!


dove ho scritto che sapevo e che mi ha raccontato?
Vedi che travisi di proposito?


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*A si*

Si vabbè farfalla è come dici tu!!Buona sera!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè farfalla è come dici tu!!Buona sera!:up:


Brutto non avere argomentazioni eh!!!!Buona serata


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi tu continui ad insultare io ho smesso da un pò.....per me puoi proseguire....!Tu non sai i chi sono....libero di proseguire all'infinito se poi ti ci faccio arrivare all'infinito.....prendila come vuoi.....sai a differenza tua,quelli come me son abiutati a convivere con certe situazioni,diciamo che certi rischi li metto nel conto ogni giorno......adesso queste 4 pecore qui dentro ti fanno giocare....ma in mezzo alle pecore potresti beccare il lupo.....e credimi.....informati..non ho l'aspetto della pecora....e ho i mezzi del lupo.....ma non credo che capirai anche questo....per cui continua pure a giocare...!!!!


ti do questa ennesima chance, e metto da parte anche io il giochetto...tolgo anche io le volgarità e torno serio:

TU VERAMENTE PENSI DI POTERMI INTIMORIRE???
pensi che io possa avere qualche paura del tuo essere lupo???

tu non hai veramente idea di cosa fa paura a me...e ti posso assicurare che non sei certo tu o quelli come te che mi fanno la minaccia da quattro soldi "vieni a roma" perchè se veramente tu fossi uno da temere VERRESTI TU IN SICILIA

per me la storia SI DEVE CHIUDERE QUA nel senso che eviti di rispondere a questo post o meglio scrivi "storia chiusa" senza continuare...e per me sarà chiusa, ognuno torna a scrivere dove e quando vuole e ci si ignora...se non altro per la rottura di palle che stiamo dando al resto del forum

stai tranquillo che non ti prenderò per fifone se scriverai anche tu STORIA CHIUSA, anzi per la prima volta ti prenderò per persona con coraggio e palle...voglio vedere, ci sto provando:

*STORIA CHIUSA*


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si cheater ai raduni.....con tutta la scorta casomai.......!!:rotflerchè gli serve veramente la scorta adesso...!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

Tu bello mio non chiudi un cazzo, è appena aperta....adesso vediamo chi è la pecora e chi è il lupo cattivo.....intimorirti?ma tu lotti con la mafia che paura potresti avere di me?Sono uno sfigato no?Vai con dio tranquillo.....adesso hai bisogno di un dio.....!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Dove*

Dove posso e dove non posso tu non hia proprio idea.....ti avevo avvisato....ti sei divertito....simona ti ha mandato affanculo e tu hai continuato.....!Sei stato un sprovveduto...avresti dovuto informarti meglio sul mio conto....coraggio mafiosello vediamo chi bleffa adesso!!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Fenomeno*

Adesso tu non sei più nella condizione di dare poissibilità a nessuno!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso tu non sei più nella condizione di dare poissibilità a nessuno!:up:


OK MESSAGGIO RECEPITO

TESTA DI CAZZO


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Prego*

Prego....a presto!!:up:Informati scenziato..................!!Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1 grassetto: parla per te
> 2 grassetto: è una delle cose giuste che hai fatto per quel che mi riguarda..
> sui gruppetti chiusi quando ne facevi parte eri contento........


No.
Ora rinnego quelle cose perchè ai miei occhi sono state uno sbaglio e me ne pento amaramente.
Mai stato meglio da quando ho abbandonato il gruppo chiuso.
E felicissimo di coltivare il mio rapporto con gli utenti del forum ad personam.
Così nessuno sa più chi conosco o meno....

Ed evito questa spiacevolissima situazione di vedere persone che prima davanti a me denigrano a tutto spiano una mia amica per poi divenirne amiche.

Non hanno fatto quel passo indietro di dire: Giovanni avevi ragione tu su quella persona che hai sempre difeso come tua migliore amica, e torto noi....

Dura eh ragazzi essere ad un raduno e fare le malore perchè x possa partecipare sapendo LE REALI difficoltà e sentirsi dire dagli astanti...ma no conte ingenuoto lo fa apposta per attirare l'attenzione e ti manipola come vuole.

Ho provato l'esperienza del gruppo mi sono trovato da cani...

E continuo la mia strada per i cassi miei.


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quanto era saggio Admin quando mi diceva:
> Conte le beghe private tra utenti devono stare fuori dal forum!
> 
> Sante Parole
> ...



hai ragione. mai partecipato e non sono incline proprio per questo.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quello Giovanni ci mancherebbe non lo facessimo...e poi mi ricordo bene..quella volta a settembre qua'nel mio paesello..nessuno nomino'altri utenti.E ti dico dopo averli conosciuti,debbo dire persone di spessore tutte,mi sarei meravigliato.,se come diciamo qua',avessero tagliato i gabanini addosso agli assenti(sparlare...)


Se solo tu sapessi quello che ho passato io per aver dato una mano alla contessa...se solo tu sapessi questo...e che invidia che ho avuto di te...quando ti ho visto eclissarti con una tipa...

Ma anche lì...io ho mostrato a loro che tu sei come ti descrivo io...e non come pensano loro...

Tu sei stato grandioso quando hai detto...non parliamo di queste cose e mangiamo questi ravioli! Un dio!

Avevi ragione: ero un cane ammaestrato.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Ora rinnego quelle cose perchè ai miei occhi sono state uno sbaglio e me ne pento amaramente.
> Mai stato meglio da quando ho abbandonato il gruppo chiuso.
> E felicissimo di coltivare il mio rapporto con gli utenti del forum ad personam.
> ...


amico dobbiamo''sistemare''Oscuro e Cheat..stanno a rompere il belin...che proponi???gli mandiamo la sindrome Tebana,per cui''lui''rimane sempre mezzo moscio e mezzo eretto...o la sindrome del buson,cosi'si innamorano e bvengono qua'al buson pride????


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai ragione. mai partecipato e non sono incline proprio per questo.


La mia solita ingenuità e buona fede mi hanno fregato no?
Ora le persone me le scelgo con il lanternino eh?
E appena sento il minimo disagio...me ne vado. E scarico a nastro.
Ecchecazzo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Chaeter*

Ma dove scappi ma vieni qui dai.......che scambiamo ancora due paroline in armonia......dai io sono un pò fifone a dire il vero per quello non ho scritto storia chiusa.....dai a me piacciono i racconti di mafia...............!!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego....a presto!!:up:Informati scenziato..................!!Ciao


coccolino mi fai paura come il pelo di barba incarnato che mi è spuntato ieri

a te non è chiaro...di me non hai nulla da temere perchè non mando bravi, solo se ci becchiamo posso aprirti in 2 il cranio ma per il resto stai tranquillo

ma che io debba temere qualcosa di te è qualcosa di surreale...non fai paura manco alla vecchietta che abita nel tuo pianerottolo, pirla

non sei nessuno, sei solo uno sventurato che riversa i suoi drammi con chi se la passa meglio

sei pure riuscito a litigare con la persona più dolce del mondo, giusto per farti duro e fartelo diventare duro

sei un perdente, metti in mezzo le donne...na niegghia!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico dobbiamo''sistemare''Oscuro e Cheat..stanno a rompere il belin...che proponi???gli mandiamo la sindrome Tebana,per cui''lui''rimane sempre mezzo moscio e mezzo eretto...o la sindrome del buson,cosi'si innamorano e bvengono qua'al buson pride????


Tu allora prendi per il bavero Oscuro...io mi prendo Cheat.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Tranquilli*

Grazie per l'interessamento tardivo....ma adesso ci penso io a modo mio.....!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> spiegami
> 
> uno dichiara cosa c'è dentro una macchina e ci guadagna??? e come funziona???
> 
> ...


si tua sorella 100k ed altro con la macchina che ne vale 1/10...

ahahahah

dipende da che cazzo de polizza c'hai...

la mia polizza la tua roba la paga...


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

ridate il conteggio della reputazione al conte che sta cadendo in depressione:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Ma si continua continua......siamo all'inizio bello mio.....è solo l'inizio.....!!!ho litigato con simy? a me risulta che ti ha mandato a cagare....vabbè cavoli vostri.....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se solo tu sapessi quello che ho passato io per aver dato una mano alla contessa...se solo tu sapessi questo...e che invidia che ho avuto di te...quando ti ho visto eclissarti con una tipa...
> 
> Ma anche lì...io ho mostrato a loro che tu sei come ti descrivo io...e non come pensano loro...
> 
> ...



posso chiederti da chi o da cosa ?


se da una donna o da un uomo, non il nome.


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*E*

E mi raccomando non mi sparire da quì dentro....perchè tanto a me non cambia mica UN CAZZO!:up:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto.
> Ma te lo lascio pensare
> ahahahahahahaahah


lo so che ti riferivi alle scopate incrociate ed ai viaggi della "speranza", pero' me credevo che c'arrivavi che ne sono al corrente...

ahahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si tua sorella 100k ed altro con la macchina che ne vale 1/10...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


'nchò capito n'cazzo


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*mhhh*

Si si tu mi apri il cranio?guarda mandami pure chi vuoi così diventa tutto più veloce....ma non capirai nenache questo....:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si continua continua......siamo all'inizio bello mio.....è solo l'inizio.....!!!ho litigato con simy? a me risulta che ti ha mandato a cagare....vabbè cavoli vostri.....!!:mrgreen:


a te risulta sempre TUTTO AL CONTRARIO...

cioè, azzecchi le cose ma all'inverso!!!


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> 'nchò capito n'cazzo


il tuo portatile, la digitale e pure qualcos'altro la mia li paga...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Ah certo tu hai mandato a cagare la simy?:rotfl:E la mafia era d'accordo.....mi mandi qualche mafioso?Dai uno forte come te.....dai che è un bel giochino questo......non farmi perdere tempo.....!!!:up:


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il tuo portatile, la digitale e pure qualcos'altro la mia li paga...


boh
è tipo una casko???

no, a me dicevano che le singole cose dovevano essere assicurate...ancora aspetto che pagano la macchina...circa 4mila€...


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah certo tu hai mandato a cagare la simy?:rotfl:E la mafia era d'accordo.....mi mandi qualche mafioso?Dai uno forte come te.....dai che è un bel giochino questo......non farmi perdere tempo.....!!!:up:


ehhh già...


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> boh
> è tipo una casko???
> 
> no, a me dicevano che le singole cose dovevano essere assicurate...ancora aspetto che pagano la macchina...circa 4mila€...


non mi ricordo come si chiama nello specifico ed il massimale...

pero' se non sbaglio i 5k se li tira...se non di piu'

e senza fatture...


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah certo tu hai mandato a cagare la simy?:rotfl:E la mafia era d'accordo.....mi mandi qualche mafioso?Dai uno forte come te.....dai che è un bel giochino questo......non farmi perdere tempo.....!!!:up:



 quando sei qui che impegni hai ?


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non mi ricordo come si chiama nello specifico ed il massimale...
> 
> pero' se non sbaglio i 5k se li tira...se non di piu'
> 
> e senza fatture...


no no...non avevo nulla di tutto ciò...

ho solo imparato adesso a non lasciare più NULLA in macchina...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Cheater*

E già......quando un cretino si diverte a fare lo squalo e non capisce di esser un povero pesce rosso......caduto nella rete!!Ehh adesso bello mio come pensi di uscirne?Ti scrivo una cosetta che tu prenderai come un gioco...NON SE NE ESCE!!!!!Ciao pescetto rosso a domani!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Dammi un nome*

Adesso me ne son trovato uno nuovo sia qui dentro che fuori....!!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E già......quando un cretino si diverte a fare lo squalo e non capisce di esser un povero pesce rosso......caduto nella rete!!Ehh adesso bello mio come pensi di uscirne?Ti scrivo una cosetta che tu prenderai come un gioco...NON SE NE ESCE!!!!!Ciao pescetto rosso a domani!!!:up:


non se ne esce da cosa? dai tuoi messaggi???

ehhh che sarà mai...tipo una crisi di scorregge...

te ne vai??? vai a prendere la moglie dal cliente di oggi??? SEI UN MARITO D'ORO!!! :up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*No*

Vado da quella zoccola di tua madre.....e vado a fare un salto dove dico io.......però mi raccomando continua....se smetti che figura farai...dopo che mi hai chiesto di finirla?tu hai le palle no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lo so che ti riferivi alle scopate incrociate ed ai viaggi della "speranza", pero' me credevo che c'arrivavi che ne sono al corrente...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Beh essendo amico di Marì è il minimo eh?
ahahahahahahahahahahaahah

Ma ciò quella è la fonte della verità eh?
ahahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## Simy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> a te risulta sempre TUTTO AL CONTRARIO...
> 
> cioè, azzecchi le cose ma all'inverso!!!


mi pare che seppur a malinquore ci siamo mandati a cagare ieri sera no? per favore Cheat non insultare la moglie di Oscuro se proprio dovete continuare insultatevi tra voi ma basta con le offese a terze persone....

mi pare che Oscuro in questo senso ha smesso.....


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vado da quella zoccola di tua madre.....e vado a fare un salto dove dico io.......però mi raccomando continua....se smetti che figura farai...dopo che mi hai chiesto di finirla?tu hai le palle no?


viva la mamma 

un po' anzianotta ma...boh, magari ti ridà quel qualcosa che da anni non vedi :rotfl:

ormai la figura di merda è di entrambi e lo sai...non penso più a rifarmi l'immagine perchè è impossibile dopo aver detto di tutto a quella porca di tua moglie...pazienza...

vai vai, vai a fare i salti che vuoi...salta salta cornutello :up:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Giugno 2012)

mai alcuna responsabilità ai padri..mai...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*

Simy fallo fare......tranquilla...lascialo fare...fidati!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Conte io non devo chiedere scusa a te di nulla. Tu si ma questo ha poca importanza ora, anzi non ne ha. Sei l'unico che si é pentito dei raduni gli altri sanno di avere grazie a questi incontrato belke persone. 
La cosa che mi sciocca ancora é quanto ti pesa che ip e la contessa ( falli nomi) abbiamo chiarito da donne intelligenti quali siamo. Io ammetto quando sbaglio a digferenza tua. Mi scuso con chiara per averla tirata in mezzo in una storia che ormai per me e per lei é dimenticata.
Puoi incontrare tutti i forumusti che vuoi nessuno te ne ha mai reso conto esattamemte come faccio io spessissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ridate il conteggio della reputazione al conte che sta cadendo in depressione:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte io non devo chiedere scusa a te di nulla. Tu si ma questo ha poca importanza ora, anzi non ne ha. Sei l'unico che si é pentito dei raduni gli altri sanno di avere grazie a questi incontrato belke persone.
> La cosa che mi sciocca ancora é quanto ti pesa che ip e la contessa ( falli nomi) abbiamo chiarito da donne intelligenti quali siamo. Io ammetto quando sbaglio a digferenza tua. Mi scuso con chiara per averla tirata in mezzo in una storia che ormai per me e per lei é dimenticata.
> Puoi incontrare tutti i forumusti che vuoi nessuno te ne ha mai reso conto esattamemte come faccio io spessissimo.


:up: quoto!


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare che seppur a malinquore ci siamo mandati a cagare ieri sera no? per favore Cheat non insultare la moglie di Oscuro se proprio dovete continuare insultatevi tra voi ma basta con le offese a terze persone....
> 
> mi pare che Oscuro in questo senso ha smesso.....


gioia STANNE FUORI

il "vai a cacare" te l'ho scritto io e lo sai bene...me ne pento perchè non te l'avrei mai detto e lo ritiro...però non mi prendere per il culo per favore...

ho capito che tu e lui sapete cose l'uno dell'altro che vi tengono reciprocamente a bada...lasciami stare per favore perchè sai che con me non è così

o devo pensare che gli hai raccontato cazzate su di me??? in fondo al primo mio accenno via email non hai perso un secondo a riferirglielo...devo pensare che hai storpiato??? perchè dice tante cose tutte sbagliate, ma ne è sicuro come se QUALCUNO gli avesse riferito ste stronxate...

...e ora mi dici "ha smesso" il cuoricino??? tagliala simò, la stai scafazzando!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Chaeater*

Se tu pensi che si ridurrà tutto ad una figura di merda sei un inguaribile ottimista....!Ma è tipico di quelli come te prendere tutto alla carlona....arroganza e stupidità.....per me continua pure tranquillamente....non fermarti anzi....prego.....continua pure.....e se ti dico che puoi continuare ci sarà un motivo no?Vai tranquillo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte io non devo chiedere scusa a te di nulla. Tu si ma questo ha poca importanza ora, anzi non ne ha. Sei l'unico che si é pentito dei raduni gli altri sanno di avere grazie a questi incontrato belke persone.
> La cosa che mi sciocca ancora é quanto ti pesa che ip e la contessa ( falli nomi) abbiamo chiarito da donne intelligenti quali siamo. Io ammetto quando sbaglio a digferenza tua. Mi scuso con chiara per averla tirata in mezzo in una storia che ormai per me e per lei é dimenticata.
> Puoi incontrare tutti i forumusti che vuoi nessuno te ne ha mai reso conto esattamemte come faccio io spessissimo.



quoto, approvo e mi inchino :up:


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si è vero sappiamo entrambi chi sei....ma adesso non mi fermerò al chi sei......adesso vediamo chi sei veramente....!!


----------



## Simy (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> gioia STANNE FUORI
> 
> il "vai a cacare" te l'ho scritto io e lo sai bene...me ne pento perchè non te l'avrei mai detto e lo ritiro...però non mi prendere per il culo per favore...
> 
> ...


non ho mai raccontato cazzate su nessuno .... e non ho negato di avergli detto quello che hai scritto nella tua mail...e basta! quando ha scritto cose sbagliate l'ho detto! e il discorso di soldi figli di papà e cazzi vari sono usciti da voi nella vostra lite....

io vi chiedo solo di lasciare fuori le famiglie e i parenti....perchè Oscuro non poteva sapere che tuo padre è malato perchè io non l'ho detto...e infatti ad un certo punto ti ha detto che gli dispiaceva e che visto che era cosi forse dovresti essere più magnanimo con Daniele....


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu pensi che si ridurrà tutto ad una figura di merda sei un inguaribile ottimista....!Ma è tipico di quelli come te prendere tutto alla carlona....arroganza e stupidità.....per me continua pure tranquillamente....non fermarti anzi....prego.....continua pure.....e se ti dico che puoi continuare ci sarà un motivo no?Vai tranquillo....!!:rotfl:


coccolino amoroso, non c'è cosa al mondo che più desidero in questo momento che tu FACCIA QUALCOSA

ma che cazzo devi fare??? hai amici solo virtuali, non hai manco una donna valida...non hai i soldi manco per comprarti la carta igienica...

sei un miserabile...


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho mai raccontato cazzate su nessuno .... e non ho negato di avergli detto quello che hai scritto nella tua mail...e basta! quando ha scritto cose sbagliate l'ho detto! e il discorso di soldi figli di papà e cazzi vari sono usciti da voi nella vostra lite....
> 
> io vi chiedo solo di lasciare fuori le famiglie e i parenti....perchè Oscuro non poteva sapere che tuo padre è malato perchè io non l'ho detto...e infatti ad un certo punto ti ha detto che gli dispiaceva e che visto che era cosi forse dovresti essere più magnanimo con Daniele....


mi sembri una sotto ostaggio.....

hai presente quelle telefonate nei film, con quella con pistola alla tempia "siii, tutto bene...non vi preoccupate" con tono terrorizzato...

TI SALUTO GIOIA MIA


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se solo tu sapessi quello che ho passato io per aver dato una mano alla contessa...se solo tu sapessi questo...e che invidia che ho avuto di te...quando ti ho visto eclissarti con una tipa...
> 
> Ma anche lì...io ho mostrato a loro che tu sei come ti descrivo io...e non come pensano loro...
> 
> ...


non so niente poi mi dici??
macche'eclissarti...qui'non posso fare niente..pensa che sto''attaccando''una tipa..ma sono talmente prudente che ci mettero'3 anni..ahahahha..
loro pensavano fossi un'analfabeta tipo vu cumpra..invece....
prossima volta ti porto in Val di Zena..al'entrata saluto a pugno chiuso alla foto del compagno Romano..si ferma spesso li'...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Conte io non devo chiedere scusa a te di nulla. Tu si ma questo ha poca importanza ora, anzi non ne ha. Sei l'unico che si é pentito dei raduni gli altri sanno di avere grazie a questi incontrato belke persone.
> La cosa che mi sciocca ancora é quanto ti pesa che ip e la contessa ( falli nomi) abbiamo chiarito da donne intelligenti quali siamo. Io ammetto quando sbaglio a digferenza tua. Mi scuso con chiara per averla tirata in mezzo in una storia che ormai per me e per lei é dimenticata.
> Puoi incontrare tutti i forumusti che vuoi nessuno te ne ha mai reso conto esattamemte come faccio io spessissimo.


Ma non ti sei mai scusata con me per quanto mi hai scassato i coglioni te e la tua sister a sparlare di dietro della contessa che manco la conoscevate di persona.

E osi pretendere le scuse da me e per cosa? 

E quanto io ho insistito a dirvi che la matraini non era come la dipingevate voi.

Si amaramente pentito di aver organizzato dei raduni.

E' una responsabilità che non mi prenderò mai più.

Se domani mi girano io prendo un aereo a vado in Sicilia da Utlimo, The Cheater, Annuccia...ecc..ecc..

Ma DA SOLO...

Così poi non avrò chi mi rompe le balle per sapere come sono nel reale...

Che poi non mi capiti di descriverli troppo belle persone e le beghine poi abbiano da ridire...

Così nessuno viene più a farmi domande imbarazzanti giusto?

Io pago solo per essermi lasciato trascinare dall'entusiasmo, e dall'egocentrismo.

Troppo comodo vedere sempre i limiti altrui e non riflettere mai sui propri e non chiedersi a fondo le ragioni dei comportamenti altrui...comodo, sterile, immaturo ecc..ecc..ecc...

E poi cavarsela con tanto...ah ma io non ho il coraggio che hai tu...

Io almeno ci metto la faccia e tutto il resto...
E non ho NULLA da nascondere a NESSUNO.

Ma per fortuna...NULLA più da giustificare....

Nessuno più ha fatto illazioni e sospetti su di me.
L'ultima è stata Minerva...ma conoscendo la sua natura non mi stupisce.


----------



## angelo-merkel (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> @alex vaffa' i bukkin'....
> 
> ahahahah


guarda che non sono stato io a scrivere quel post


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto, approvo e mi inchino :up:


Beh su come eri tu...
Avevo ragione io e non loro.
A me non può fare che piacere che persone che ti denigravano alle spalle poi si siano ricredute.

Ma le loro parole nei tuoi confronti mi hanno sempre ferito.

Ma capisco...cerco di capire...
Non se pole combattere contro la stupidità...

Poi ognuno libero di credere quello che gli pare...


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi pare che seppur *a malinquore *ci siamo mandati a cagare ieri sera no? per favore Cheat non insultare la moglie di Oscuro se proprio dovete continuare insultatevi tra voi ma basta con le offese a terze persone....
> 
> mi pare che Oscuro in questo senso ha smesso.....


i sali...sbadaban


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non so niente poi mi dici??
> macche'eclissarti...qui'non posso fare niente..pensa che sto''attaccando''una tipa..ma sono talmente prudente che ci mettero'3 anni..ahahahha..
> loro pensavano fossi un'analfabeta tipo vu cumpra..invece....
> prossima volta ti porto in Val di Zena..al'entrata saluto a pugno chiuso alla foto del compagno Romano..si ferma spesso li'...


No che non ti dico...
Io non vado a sputtanare le persone alle loro spalle...
Tu ricordi che ad un certo punto sono andato via per recuperare la contessa.

La prossima volta vengo io e due amiche ( ma non del forum) così ci si diverte in santa pace.


----------



## Simy (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sali...sbadaban


scusa Minè...ma ho scritto di fretta e dal telefonino ..chissenefrega degli errori....
ora scappo....


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa Minè...ma ho scritto di fretta e dal telefonino ..chissenefrega degli errori....
> ora scappo....


un bacino , somarella:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti sei mai scusata con me per quanto mi hai scassato i coglioni te e la tua sister a sparlare di dietro della contessa che manco la conoscevate di persona.
> 
> E osi pretendere le scuse da me e per cosa?
> 
> ...


Ma chi ti ha scassato i coglioni? Ma finiscila! Ha ragione stermy in questo caso sui raduni. Purtroppo esistono persone che quando sanno i cavoli degli altri poi si divertono a pugnalare.

Stermy, per fortuna non siamo tutti così. Io sono capace di tenermi le cose anche quando smetto di essere amica di qualcuno. E quando dico io intendo anche le persone che hanno partecipato ai raduni.


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti sei mai scusata con me per quanto mi hai scassato i coglioni te e la tua sister a sparlare di dietro della contessa che manco la conoscevate di persona.
> 
> E osi pretendere le scuse da me e per cosa?
> 
> ...


..ma nel profondo eh


----------



## angelo-merkel (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah quanto era saggio Admin quando mi diceva:
> Conte le beghe private tra utenti devono stare fuori dal forum!
> 
> Sante Parole
> ...


"tutti qui siamo personaggi"
Parla per te che hai bisogno di esserlo, buffone


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono capace di tenermi le cose anche quando smetto di essere amica di qualcuno.


Questo è parlar serio.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh su come eri tu...
> Avevo ragione io e non loro.
> A me non può fare che piacere che persone che ti denigravano alle spalle poi si siano ricredute.
> 
> ...


Stupidità di chi? Modera per favore che qui nessuno ti ha offeso..


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

E per fortuna hai fatto la paternale ad oscuro perché scriveva sul forum i fatti privati... Da che pulpito


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh essendo amico di Marì è il minimo eh?
> ahahahahahahahahahahaahah
> 
> Ma ciò quella è la fonte della verità eh?
> ahahahahahaahahahahah


appunto...ahahahahah

l'archivio della Stasi glije fa na pippa...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto, approvo e mi inchino :up:


ti piace sempre sfidare la sorte, neh?

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti piace sempre sfidare la sorte, neh?
> 
> ahahahah


Me la spieghi?


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me la spieghi?


Mettiti contro un muro, subito!

...di schiena!


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> guarda che non sono stato io a scrivere quel post


ok...


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sali...sbadaban


signo'...

ma si' stronza forte...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha scassato i coglioni? Ma finiscila! Ha ragione stermy in questo caso sui raduni. Purtroppo esistono persone che quando sanno i cavoli degli altri poi si divertono a pugnalare.
> 
> Stermy, per fortuna non siamo tutti così. Io sono capace di tenermi le cose anche quando smetto di essere amica di qualcuno. E quando dico io intendo anche le persone che hanno partecipato ai raduni.


ma non ti giustificare con me...

fate come se non ci fossi...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me la spieghi?


guarda che t'e' caduta la penna.....

ahahahahah


----------



## angelo-merkel (7 Giugno 2012)

comunque volevo dire, a proposito del gruppetto chiuso (di cui noon faccio parte, preciso) che chi non può arrivare all'uva dice che è acerba...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh su come eri tu...
> Avevo ragione io e non loro.
> A me non può fare che piacere che persone che ti denigravano alle spalle poi si siano ricredute.
> 
> ...


Conte, può essere successo di tutto e di più
possono esserci stati anche dei _pre-giudizi _

ma se diciamo che sono storie passate, credici 

poi ognuno libero di credere ciò che gli pare, certo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> comunque volevo dire, a proposito del gruppetto chiuso (di cui noon faccio parte, preciso) che chi non può arrivare all'uva dice che è acerba...



no no, bello

non tirarti fuori

tu ormai sei stato fagocitato dalla krikka, anche se ancora non lo sai  :rotfl:


----------



## angelo-merkel (7 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no, bello
> 
> non tirarti fuori
> 
> tu ormai sei stato fagocitato dalla krikka, anche se ancora non lo sai  :rotfl:


ma figurati...non è che disprezzavo..è che ne ero all'oscuro...adesso so di esserne entrato a pieno titolo  e quindi la krikka va benissimo


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sali...sbadaban


:risata:


----------



## tesla (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> in conclusione, se hai particolari necessità, posso fare in modo di farti avere una delle tante provette da me riempite...almeno capirai cosa vuol dire sperare che sia quella buona, e magari con te attecchisce!!!



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ti hanno anche difeso, fai ribrezzo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ..ma nel profondo eh


Credimi non mi sono mai ingannato sulla natura ultima delle persone.
GIustamente Schopenhauer insegna che finchè pensiamo di trovare la violenza nei briganti e la risata nei buffoni stiamo freschi.
E tutto il tuo atteggiamento nei mei confronti conferma l'opinione che ho di te sul virtuale.
Sul personale non posso dire niente perchè non ti conosco.

Ma ogni parola che tu scrivi qui dentro a me suona doppia e insidiosa almeno quanto un serpente a sonagli, quindi cerco nel limite del possibile di evitarti e di starti lontano.

Non ti dico per davanti una cosa e per di dietro un'altra.

Tu non mi piaci per niente.

E quindi stai tranquilla che non farò mai nulla per conoscerti.

Ma le confidenze che ti prendi con me, producono solo che io ti dia della vecchia figa con la figa piena d'insetti.

Non credo minimamente che tu conosca l'amore.
Non me la bevo.

Credo che o si vive come dici tu, o è sbagliato, quindi non venire a insegnare i valori ad un uomo come me.

Piuttosto fa qualcosa di utile: tirati Daniele in casa che Oscuro non lo vuole...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> comunque volevo dire, a proposito del gruppetto chiuso (di cui noon faccio parte, preciso) che chi non può arrivare all'uva dice che è acerba...


Quotone...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, può essere successo di tutto e di più
> possono esserci stati anche dei _pre-giudizi _
> 
> ma se diciamo che sono storie passate, credici
> ...


Infatti contessa...
Tutto quello che è successo ieri per me non vale un casso...
Butto nel cesso e tiro l'acqua...

Il passato mi insegna come vivere il presente e come affrontare il futuro sempre alla luce di nuovi fatti e scoperte...

Io vado sempre avanti e non ho tempo per nessuno.

Non ho tempo di sedermi e fissarmi solo su certe persone...

ho molto da fare, conoscere, capire vedere...

E diremo che se il passato è una zavorra io me lo scarico di dosso...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, può essere successo di tutto e di più
> possono esserci stati anche dei _pre-giudizi _
> 
> ma se diciamo che sono storie passate, credici
> ...


Brava chiara..


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mettiti contro un muro, subito!
> 
> ...di schiena!


Capita! Quando mi fanno girare i cosidetti non colgo le battute..


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no, bello
> 
> non tirarti fuori
> 
> tu ormai sei stato fagocitato dalla krikka, anche se ancora non lo sai  :rotfl:


Quoto


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ti hanno anche difeso, fai ribrezzo


Minkia che impegno...
...andare a beccare sto post deve essere stato faticoso...una cinquantina di pagine??? Complimenti

Comunque...ti faccio ribrezzo?
Credo non dormirò più...
...tu invece mi stai simpatica...

Citando un mitico Cristian Desica:
"a me i froci me fanno ammazzà da e risate"


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Meno male che Vittorio De Sica è morto prima di vedere certi scempi.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Meno male che Vittorio De Sica è morto prima di vedere certi scempi.


Io penso che a fianco a me si sarebbe sbellicato dalle risate...
Come immagino molti utenti del forum


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso che a fianco a me si sarebbe sbellicato dalle risate...
> Come immagino molti utenti del forum


Non scherziamo, anche Cristian è di altissimo livello...specie quello anni 80 e 90...poi si è andato un po' perdendo ma rimane a mio parere uno dei pochi italiani veramente comici


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non scherziamo, anche Cristian è di altissimo livello...specie quello anni 80 e 90...poi si è andato un po' perdendo ma rimane a mio parere uno dei pochi italiani veramente comici


E' di altissimo livello in ciò che non fa più o fa pochissimo.

Sul resto, stendo un velo pietoso.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non scherziamo, anche Cristian è di altissimo livello...specie quello anni 80 e 90...poi si è andato un po' perdendo ma rimane a mio parere uno dei pochi italiani veramente comici


Si sono d'accordo:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

il de sica di talento si chiamava vittorio


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> E' di altissimo livello in ciò che non fa più o fa pochissimo.
> 
> Sul resto, stendo un velo pietoso.


Vero
I vacanze di natale vari sono osceni

L'unico capolavoro fu il primo: 1985


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il de sica di talento si chiamava vittorio


Dai

Va bene criticare la pessima commedia italiana degli ultimi 15-20 anni ma negare il talento di Cristian...

...dai, certe gags sono storiche...

Ovviamente sono gusti


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Dai
> 
> Va bene criticare la pessima commedia italiana degli ultimi 15-20 anni ma negare il talento di Cristian...
> 
> ...


salvo solo il patetico personaggio di compagni di scuola .perfetto


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Christian De Sica sarebe un ottimo entertainer. Ma è nato in Italia, dove non c'è una tradizione in questo senso. E si è accontentato di fare il becerone nei cinepanettoni.

In ogni caso non siamo di fronte ad un genio.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Christian De Sica sarebe un ottimo entertainer. Ma è nato in Italia, dove non c'è una tradizione in questo senso. E si è accontentato di fare il becerone nei cinepanettoni.
> 
> In ogni caso non siamo di fronte ad un genio.


Beh come dire...anche il padre di Wolfgang era musicista...ma non era genio...
Ma si dei..che anche Christian si diverte con Massimo Boldi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Minkia che impegno...
> ...andare a beccare sto post deve essere stato faticoso...una cinquantina di pagine??? Complimenti
> 
> Comunque...ti faccio ribrezzo?
> ...


Non è sua la battuta: becera battutaccia di un film di serie B, Quelli in cui l'unica trama è quella delle mutande inquadrate in primo piano


----------



## The Cheater (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è sua la battuta: becera battutaccia di un film di serie B, Quelli in cui l'unica trama è quella delle mutande inquadrate in primo piano


No no, battuta sua...eccome...

Fratelli d'Italia...Desica che si finge il figlio di gardini per andare a porto cervo a sbafo :-D


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è sua la battuta: becera battutaccia di un film di serie B, Quelli in cui l'unica trama è quella *delle mutande inquadrate in primo piano*


MODALITA' KRETI ON

Sperando che i culi non siamo come i nostri....

MODALITA' KRETI OFF


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No no, battuta sua...eccome...
> 
> Fratelli d'Italia...Desica che si finge il figlio di gardini per andare a porto cervo a sbafo :-D


Non vorrei sconvolgerti, ma i testi dei film non sono scritti dagli attori, ma dagli sceneggiatori. Nel caso specifico i fratelli Vanzina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> MODALITA' KRETI ON
> 
> Sperando che i culi non siamo come i nostri....
> 
> MODALITA' KRETI OFF


Perchè?


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè?


prensili...


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non vorrei sconvolgerti, ma i testi dei film non sono scritti dagli attori, ma dagli sceneggiatori. Nel caso specifico i fratelli Vanzina.


... e povero Steno...


----------



## The Cheater (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non vorrei sconvolgerti, ma i testi dei film non sono scritti dagli attori, ma dagli sceneggiatori. Nel caso specifico i fratelli Vanzina.


Ah intendevi che non era direttamente sua...eh vabe certo, ma questo vale per qualsiasi attore...

Il merito dell'attore sta nel impersonare il personaggio e dare colore alla battuta...e lui, pur lavorando su sceneggiature scarsine, è fenomenale...

Gli attori che usano battute proprie nel cinema sono pochissimi nella storia...giusto qualche fenomeno come Totò o Nino Taranto in Italia...o star pazzesche holliwoodiane come al pacino o bob deniro...


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Tesla*

Ma si tesla, effettivamente il problema è che un moccosello del genere viene anche difeso...ma questo sito e tradimento.net che razza di persone possono esserci qui dentro?Questo tipo non ha alcun rispetto per le donne....per i finocchi come li chiama lui,da quando è entrato qui dentro ha solo millantato storielle fra champagne e bonifici......!Per non parlare del trattamento che sta riservando a simy.....!La mia colpa? simy preferisce Oscuro.....e purtroppo è andato fuori di testa....imbarcandosi in una situazione più grande di lui,ieri ha provato a chiuderla ma dopo tutto quello che ha detto e combinato posso chiuderla?é appena aperta, in tutti i sensi....ma un mocciosetto siciliano ha intelligenza di capire che la cosa puo andargli ancora peggio di come gia gli sta andando?Che poi cheater ti assicuro che LE DONNE SON MEGLIO DI QUEL CHE PENSI TU,PER CONQUISTARLE BASTA ESSER SINCERI,ESSER SE STESSI,UN SORRISO,BASTA PORSI PER QUELLO CHE SI è...!Credi una Donna non sgami dopo 5 minuti le cazzate che dici per sembrare migliore di quello che sei?le tue pseudo imprese sessuali,la lotta all mafia,ma secondo te simy non ha capito chi sei?MA SE TUA MOGLIE SAPESSE che girI su questo sito e racconti ste panzane per portarti a letto una forumista come la prenderebbe?Perchè credo CHE oltre un bonifico tua molgie si è sposata il nulla...e sapere una cosa del genere potrebbe dispiacergli no?Gia si dispiacerebbe proprio.....!Spero che continuerai con i tuoi insulti.....non smettere...e non mi chiedere come hai fatto iei con la coda fra le gambe di chiudere.....perchè adesso tu sei il mio pesciolino rosso nell'acquario.....CIAO BRUTTO!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## tesla (8 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Minkia che impegno...
> ...andare a beccare sto post deve essere stato faticoso...una cinquantina di pagine??? Complimenti
> 
> Comunque...ti faccio ribrezzo?
> ...


faticoso?  basta il segno di spunta "argomenti non letti". 
cioè, mica ci vuole un genio 

e mentre cerchi di coprire di fango me con argomenti risibili, medioevali e degni di una mente ristretta, copri di fango te stesso dimostrando di essere becero e ignorante come ho sempre pensato


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Guarda*

Tesla mi spiacerebbe se pensassi che tutti gli uomini son così...questo non è un uomo....!E mi vergogno pure per tutti quelli che penseranno di lasciar correre.....e di non redarguire uno che si rende protagonista di discriminazioni sessuali...!Qui dentro è stato chiesto il ban....per stermy per molto meno.......!!!Ma lasciate scrivere ancora cheater fatemi un ultimo favore.......!!!


----------



## tesla (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tesla mi spiacerebbe se pensassi che tutti gli uomini son così...questo non è un uomo....!E mi vergogno pure per tutti quelli che penseranno di lasciar correre.....e di non redarguire uno che si rende protagonista di discriminazioni sessuali...!Qui dentro è stato chiesto il ban....per stermy per molto meno.......!!!Ma lasciate scrivere ancora cheater fatemi un ultimo favore.......!!!



no assolutamente non penso affatto che tutti gli uomini siano così, i miei migliori amici sono uomini e li considero una fonte inesauribile di dolcezza e sensibilità.
la mia scelta di "campo" non dipende certo dalla disistima, sono nata così 
è quello che c'è dentro che dà valore a una persona, non gli ammenicoli che ha, la penso così.

spero che tutti vogliate tornate IT, questo è il thread di daniele e non è giusto continuare queste piazzate da mercato del pesce.
non c'è un thread apposta per scannarsi?  anche se premetto che non risponderò più ad attacchi personali di nessun tipo. soprattutto che non abbiano altri argomenti civili che non siano insulti tipo "cornutazza", "frocia" "hai bisogno di scopare".


----------



## The Cheater (8 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> no assolutamente non penso affatto che tutti gli uomini siano così, i miei migliori amici sono uomini e li considero una fonte inesauribile di dolcezza e sensibilità.
> la mia scelta di "campo" non dipende certo dalla disistima, sono nata così
> è quello che c'è dentro che dà valore a una persona, non gli ammenicoli che ha, la penso così.
> 
> ...


Ma io ci parlerei civilmente con te, nom faccio distinzioni di gusti sessuali se non per ironia...ma mi pare difficile visto il tuo interessante esordio con battuta su "pippa in provetta"

Il problema tuo e del dolce cornutello è che iniziate ad insultare salvo poi accusare gli altro quando giustamente rispondono...cioè, robe da terza elementare...

Io sono prontissimo a dialogare, ma dubito ti interessi!!!


----------



## The Cheater (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si tesla, effettivamente il problema è che un moccosello del genere viene anche difeso...ma questo sito e tradimento.net che razza di persone possono esserci qui dentro?Questo tipo non ha alcun rispetto per le donne....per i finocchi come li chiama lui,da quando è entrato qui dentro ha solo millantato storielle fra champagne e bonifici......!Per non parlare del trattamento che sta riservando a simy.....!La mia colpa? simy preferisce Oscuro.....e purtroppo è andato fuori di testa....imbarcandosi in una situazione più grande di lui,ieri ha provato a chiuderla ma dopo tutto quello che ha detto e combinato posso chiuderla?é appena aperta, in tutti i sensi....ma un mocciosetto siciliano ha intelligenza di capire che la cosa puo andargli ancora peggio di come gia gli sta andando?Che poi cheater ti assicuro che LE DONNE SON MEGLIO DI QUEL CHE PENSI TU,PER CONQUISTARLE BASTA ESSER SINCERI,ESSER SE STESSI,UN SORRISO,BASTA PORSI PER QUELLO CHE SI è...!Credi una Donna non sgami dopo 5 minuti le cazzate che dici per sembrare migliore di quello che sei?le tue pseudo imprese sessuali,la lotta all mafia,ma secondo te simy non ha capito chi sei?MA SE TUA MOGLIE SAPESSE che girI su questo sito e racconti ste panzane per portarti a letto una forumista come la prenderebbe?Perchè credo CHE oltre un bonifico tua molgie si è sposata il nulla...e sapere una cosa del genere potrebbe dispiacergli no?Gia si dispiacerebbe proprio.....!Spero che continuerai con i tuoi insulti.....non smettere...e non mi chiedere come hai fatto iei con la coda fra le gambe di chiudere.....perchè adesso tu sei il mio pesciolino rosso nell'acquario.....CIAO BRUTTO!!!!:rotfl:


Ti aspetto con ansia

E l'unica forumista (indiretta) che mi potrei fare è tua moglie

Per il resto ho solo amicizie

Ciao FALLITO


----------



## exStermy (8 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ti aspetto con ansia
> 
> E l'unica forumista (indiretta) che mi potrei fare è tua moglie
> 
> ...


Per me te le cerchi e le tiri proprio dalle mani....

ed anche dai piedi, perche' no.....

lo sfregio e'anche maggiore...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ti aspetto con ansia
> 
> E l'unica forumista (indiretta) che mi potrei fare è tua moglie
> 
> ...


Smettila di dargli del Fallito...uffa...
Ti ho già detto che sono io il Fallito e per giunta nano idiota...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## exStermy (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Smettila di dargli del Fallito...uffa...
> Ti ho già detto che sono io il Fallito e per giunta nano idiota...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Non dimentichi nient'altro?

ahahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (8 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me te le cerchi e le tiri proprio dalle mani....
> 
> ed anche dai piedi, perche' no.....
> 
> lo sfregio e'anche maggiore...


Si, adesso si...ci ho provato varie volte a chiudere e lui me l'ha sempre promessa...

...ora sono solo in ansia di vedere cosa può fare visto che è così minaccioso...

Cioè...non fa spaventare manco i cani!!!


----------



## exStermy (8 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si, adesso si...ci ho provato varie volte a chiudere e lui me l'ha sempre promessa...
> 
> ...ora sono solo in ansia di vedere cosa può fare visto che è così minaccioso...
> 
> Cioè...non fa spaventare manco i cani!!!


Se te piaceno le sorprese, contento te...

pero' sappi che le provocazioni so' attenuanti poi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non dimentichi nient'altro?
> 
> ahahahahahah


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Stermy teron smarso barese di merda

ahahahahahaahahaah

contento?


----------



## The Cheater (8 Giugno 2012)

Comunque
Dopo l'ennesimo invito ricevuto privatamente a tirarmi fuori, lo faccio una volta per tutte e mi scuso con tutto il forum

Mi scuso anche con tesla...senza "se, ma o peró" e la invito quando vuole, se vuole, a discutere serenamente e rispettosamente sia in privato che pubblicamente sui 3D

A oscuro dico che se vuoi proseguirla io non ho problemi, ma evitiamo su questo 3D perché la gente si è stancata...apri un 3D apposito, Contattami in pvt, fai quello che vuoi ma qui basta...mi è stato chiesto e lo faccio!!!

Scusare ancora tutti


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma vedi stermy questo siciliano di merda... ancora non ha capito che chiuderla a questo punto è l'ultima cosa che farò su questa terra..!Ma la colpa è di quei genitori di merda......che educazione!Senti come procede la tua estenuante lotta all mafia?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Buffone*

Sei proprio un SICILIANO BUFFONE.....MA TANTO è TARDI STRONZO DOVE VAI?:rotfl:Certo che ti contatto ma a modo mio......mafioso dei miei coioni!!PURE LE SCUSE Fa STO PUPAZZO......non hai un minimo di dignità...che uomo di menrda!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Lothar e conte*

I miei più sentiti complimenti anche a voi due..per l'uscita di questo amico mafioso sui finocchi....sempre meglio anche voi due!!!


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I miei più sentiti complimenti anche a voi due..per l'uscita di questo amico mafioso sui finocchi....sempre meglio anche voi due!!!


Oscuro ma come osi.......non e'colpa mia se Lavezzi se ne andato ..oppure e'perche'hai scopato male stanotte??'...
cosa hai amico stamattina?rischi la sindrome del busone..ahaha.Conte ..lo puniamo???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Lothar*


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


>


Dai Oscù e mo piantala eh?
Sennò sei tu quello che fa la figura del teron smarso eh?

Scannatevi in privato...dai suvvia...


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Tranquillo*

Si certo...comunque complimenti bell'amico!:up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Daniele in quanto a te.....puoi cercarmi quando vuoi...come vuoi!se ti và.....!!:up:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


>



adesso lo calmo io...guaglio'nun ce rompere o cazzo.....ho scritto bene???

dai Oscu'stai buono....sta tento che dopo il pacco Britos,sulla linea BO-NA..potremmo mandarne un'altro...statti accuorto..:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Lothar*

Sinceramente dopo quello che ho visto e che avete permesso...non ho più fantasia di scherzare..ne stima per voi!lothar senza offesa.....ma c'è anche un limite....!Per cui ho capito che per voi son importanti altre cose,abbiamo misure diverse nella vita......e son contento di averle.Quì fate passare messaggi raccapriccianti,non c'è rispetto per chi sta male,per chi ha una sessualità diversa dalla nostra,però siete pronti a far casino per simoncelli quando stermy era in completa buona fede....!Francamente son 7 anni che sto quì ma così in basso non ci eravamo mai arrivati....tenetevi stretto il vostro amico mafiosetto....ma con voi non sento di poter spartire altro!!!!E purtroppo a quanto sembra credo che qualcun'altro stia prendendo la stessa strada.....!!Son il primo a scherzare....ma vedervi così inerme di fronte alle invettive di un povero dsgaraziato che solo ORA HA CAPITO DI ESSER ANDATO OLTRE è TROPPO!!D'altronde questo è tradimento.net....la tipologia di persona che scrive quì..si può capire quali valori possa avere...e non parla per utenti di cui nutro ancora stima e rispetto!!!


----------



## exStermy (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Stermy teron smarso barese di merda
> 
> ahahahahahaahahaah
> ...


non mi riferivo alle mie qualita' ma alle tue...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente dopo quello che ho visto e che avete permesso...non ho più fantasia di scherzare..ne stima per voi!lothar senza offesa.....ma c'è anche un limite....!Per cui ho capito che per voi son importanti altre cose,abbiamo misure diverse nella vita......e son contento di averle.Quì fate passare messaggi raccapriccianti,non c'è rispetto per chi sta male,per chi ha una sessualità diversa dalla nostra,però siete pronti a far casino per simoncelli quando stermy era in completa buona fede....!Francamente son 7 anni che sto quì ma così in basso non ci eravamo mai arrivati....tenetevi stretto il vostro amico mafiosetto....ma con voi non sento di poter spartire altro!!!!E purtroppo a quanto sembra credo che qualcun'altro stia prendendo la stessa strada.....!!Son il primo a scherzare....ma vedervi così inerme di fronte alle invettive di un povero dsgaraziato che solo ORA HA CAPITO DI ESSER ANDATO OLTRE è TROPPO!!D'altronde questo è tradimento.net....la tipologia di persona che scrive quì..si può capire quali valori possa avere...e non parla per utenti di cui nutro ancora stima e rispetto!!!


Il fatto che tu rispondendo ad ogni provocazione hai fatto sì che le cose peggiorassero non lo cogli, eh?


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2012)

Questo sarà il mio ultimo post qui….

Chiedo scusa a tutti per quanto è successo e in parte mi sento responsabile di tutto…. ho ferito delle persone e sono stata ferita io … e a questo punto non credo che abbia senso per me restare qui dentro. C’ho passato quasi due anni e sono stati due anni intensi…quasi una seconda casa…ho conosciuto persone che mi hanno aiutata a rialzarmi: qualcuno mi ha teso la mano (e me la tende ancora) e qualcuno che mi ha bastonato ma tutte le opinioni mi hanno in qualche modo aiutata.

Magari ogni tanto continuerò a leggervi perché già so che mi mancherete ma ora credo che questa sia la cosa più giusta da fare.

Chi vuole rimanere in contatto con me sa come farlo…. Alcuni di voi già lo sono…altri magari vorranno esserlo…a qualcuno non importerà….e qualcuno taglierà definitivamente qualunque contatto con me… 

In ogni caso vi abbraccio tutti indistintamente.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente dopo quello che ho visto e che avete permesso...non ho più fantasia di scherzare..ne stima per voi!lothar senza offesa.....ma c'è anche un limite....!Per cui ho capito che per voi son importanti altre cose,abbiamo misure diverse nella vita......e son contento di averle.Quì fate passare messaggi raccapriccianti,non c'è rispetto per chi sta male,per chi ha una sessualità diversa dalla nostra,però siete pronti a far casino per simoncelli quando stermy era in completa buona fede....!Francamente son 7 anni che sto quì ma così in basso non ci eravamo mai arrivati....tenetevi stretto il vostro amico mafiosetto....ma con voi non sento di poter spartire altro!!!!E purtroppo a quanto sembra credo che qualcun'altro stia prendendo la stessa strada.....!!Son il primo a scherzare....ma vedervi così inerme di fronte alle invettive di un povero dsgaraziato che solo ORA HA CAPITO DI ESSER ANDATO OLTRE è TROPPO!!D'altronde questo è tradimento.net....la tipologia di persona che scrive quì..si può capire quali valori possa avere...e non parla per utenti di cui nutro ancora stima e rispetto!!!


Ti sei veramente fatto un film tutto tup e non riesco a capire come tu non te ne accorga. Metá delle cose che hai scritto le hai viste solo tu e ti fa comodo continuare a crederci per hé ammettere di aver sbagliato ti é impossibile ( non parlo di cheat ma dell'errato giudizio che esprimi su molti di noi). Comunque resta della tua idea. Ti ho sempre visto come uno che alza i toni ma coerente con se stesso e con capacitá di giudizio. E soprattutto uno che sa fare un oasso indietro. In questi giorni ho capito che non é così e me ne dispiace molto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Questo sarà il mio ultimo post qui….
> 
> Chiedo scusa a tutti per quanto è successo e in parte mi sento responsabile di tutto…. ho ferito delle persone e sono stata ferita io … e a questo punto non credo che abbia senso per me restare qui dentro. C’ho passato quasi due anni e sono stati due anni intensi…quasi una seconda casa…ho conosciuto persone che mi hanno aiutata a rialzarmi: qualcuno mi ha teso la mano (e me la tende ancora) e qualcuno che mi ha bastonato ma tutte le opinioni mi hanno in qualche modo aiutata.
> 
> ...


Ma dai Simy non è successo niente di grave, stai qua. Sono altre le persone che si devono fare problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Questo sarà il mio ultimo post qui….
> 
> Chiedo scusa a tutti per quanto è successo e in parte mi sento responsabile di tutto…. ho ferito delle persone e sono stata ferita io … e a questo punto non credo che abbia senso per me restare qui dentro. C’ho passato quasi due anni e sono stati due anni intensi…quasi una seconda casa…ho conosciuto persone che mi hanno aiutata a rialzarmi: qualcuno mi ha teso la mano (e me la tende ancora) e qualcuno che mi ha bastonato ma tutte le opinioni mi hanno in qualche modo aiutata.
> 
> ...


Il forum ringrazia cheat e oscuro. Congratulazioni!!!!!

Simy un abbraccio e spero in un tuo ritorno..
Per quel che riguarda me e te nulla cambia. Un bacio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sei veramente fatto un film tutto tup e non riesco a capire come tu non te ne accorga. Metá delle cose che hai scritto le hai viste solo tu e ti fa comodo continuare a crederci per hé ammettere di aver sbagliato ti é impossibile ( non parlo di cheat ma dell'errato giudizio che esprimi su molti di noi). Comunque resta della tua idea. Ti ho sempre visto come uno che alza i toni ma coerente con se stesso e con capacitá di giudizio. E soprattutto uno che sa fare un passo indietro. In questi giorni ho capito che non é così e me ne dispiace molto...


Farfalla, su questo argomento siamo destinate ad andare in coppia :up:

Mi precedi per cui non mi resta che quotare


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfalla, su questo argomento siamo destinate ad andare in coppia :up:
> 
> Mi precedi per cui non mi resta che quotare


Tranquilla mi paghi la prossima cena e siamo a pari ( scrivo con il cell e non posso mettere le faccine che ridano)


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il forum ringrazia cheat e oscuro. Congratulazioni!!!!!
> 
> Simy un abbraccio e spero in un tuo ritorno..
> Per quel che riguarda me e te nulla cambia. Un bacio



concordo..sono due invorniti...mi spiace particolarmente,quando arrivai,ovvio Conte a parte,tutti mi presero a fucilate..una sola mostro'comprensione,pur non concordando con me.Simy.
Che ora prego di fare la signora..ignorando i due.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Questo sarà il mio ultimo post qui….
> 
> Chiedo scusa a tutti per quanto è successo e in parte mi sento responsabile di tutto…. ho ferito delle persone e sono stata ferita io … e a questo punto non credo che abbia senso per me restare qui dentro. C’ho passato quasi due anni e sono stati due anni intensi…quasi una seconda casa…ho conosciuto persone che mi hanno aiutata a rialzarmi: qualcuno mi ha teso la mano (e me la tende ancora) e qualcuno che mi ha bastonato ma tutte le opinioni mi hanno in qualche modo aiutata.
> 
> ...


Simy, mi spiace che tu ora la pensi così... e spero vivamente che tu ci ripensi.
La considero una perdita personale, e di tutto il forum.
E penso che al di là di questo schifoso episodio, tu possa continuare a starci bene qui dentro.

Sei una persona deliziosa e fiduciosa, piena di entusiasmo, aperta e facile alle amicizie e alla fiducia.  E' il tuo bellissimo carattere e non mi augurerò mai che tu cambi.
Ed è quello che ti porta anche esperienze belle e senza ombre.

Resta....

Un bacio grande


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo..sono due invorniti...mi spiace particolarmente,quando arrivai,ovvio Conte a parte,tutti mi presero a fucilate..una sola mostro'comprensione,pur non concordando con me.Simy.
> Che ora prego di fare la signora..ignorando i due.


Ma sai lothar le fucilate le abbiamo prese tutti e forse fa parte del gioco. Poi c'é chi esagera e pazienza puó succedere. 
Il brutto é che a ferirti siano persone che consideri amici. 
Simy é una bella persona e per come la conosco sapevo dall'inizio che avrebbe preso questa decisione. Per questo ho tentato di dirlo ai suoi due amici ma mi hanno ignorato.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Alolora*

Allora ci fate...non ci siete?Lothar ignorare chi?Ma cosa sai?Qui dentro andava ignorato solo uno.....e come dice tesla l'avete anche difeso..ma vergongatevi altrochè!!Se simy pensa di fare questo dovete farvi un esame di coscienza voi...!!Per il resto mi sono difeso alzando i toni....BASTA,  mi son difeso da attacchi che voi non conoscete e mi sembra che simy abbia confermato!Quindi lothar l'invornito purtroppo a sto giro sei tu.....purtroppo!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ti chiarisco un concetto..ma non vuoi proprio arrivarci vero?Simy di amico ne aveva e ne ha solo uno...l'altro era Mascherato solo da amico....e le sue reazioni l'hanno dimostrato ampiamente....ma capisco dare colpe ad oscuro è sempre facile...adesso quanto costa a voi ammettere di non aver capito un cazzo?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ci fate...non ci siete?Lothar ignorare chi?Ma cosa sai?Qui dentro andava ignorato solo uno.....e come dice tesla l'avete anche difeso..ma vergongatevi altrochè!!Se simy pensa di fare questo dovete farvi un esame di coscienza voi...!!Per il resto mi sono difeso alzando i toni....BASTA,  mi son difeso da attacchi che voi non conoscete e mi sembra che simy abbia confermato!Quindi lothar l'invornito purtroppo a sto giro sei tu.....purtroppo!!!


Oscuro con tutto il rispetto possibile io spero che tu sia sotto l'effetto di stupefacenti. Perché qui nessuno ha difeso nessuno, tutti abbiamo criticato cheat per come si é rivokto a te e slla tua famiglia e la decisione di Simy sicuramente non dipende da noi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti chiarisco un concetto..ma non vuoi proprio arrivarci vero?Simy di amico ne aveva e ne ha solo uno...l'altro era Mascherato solo da amico....e le sue reazioni l'hanno dimostrato ampiamente....ma capisco dare colpe ad oscuro è sempre facile...adesso quanto costa a voi ammettere di non aver capito un cazzo?


Simy ha scritto chiaramebte che vokeva bene a entrambi. E so il bene che tu vuole. Entrambi per un attimo (ATTIMO!!!!) ve ne siete dimenticati. Almeno qui sul forum..


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Sveglia bella,,,sveglia....allora io,tesla,stermy siamo sotto droga e tu no?Vero?Ti chiedo scusa almeno tu non sei in malafede....tu non ci sei proprio!Allora ti chiedo scusa!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sveglia bella,,,sveglia....allora io,tesla,stermy siamo sotto droga e tu no?Vero?Ti chiedo scusa almeno tu non sei in malafede....tu non ci sei proprio!Allora ti chiedo scusa!!


Ma sei tu l'unico che dice che l'abbiamo difeso e attaccato te. Ma se non capisci il fiscorso ti chiedo scusa, aspetto che passi l'effetto.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ancora?ancora?Vabbè farfalla non vuoi proprio capire...a che ti devo dire?Pazienza se per te io posso esser messo sullo stesso piano di quel residuo umano...ok....simy non mi ci mette ,ma vabbè tanto parlare con alcuni di voi è inutile!!!


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Questo sarà il mio ultimo post qui….
> 
> Chiedo scusa a tutti per quanto è successo e in parte mi sento responsabile di tutto…. ho ferito delle persone e sono stata ferita io … e a questo punto non credo che abbia senso per me restare qui dentro. C’ho passato quasi due anni e sono stati due anni intensi…quasi una seconda casa…ho conosciuto persone che mi hanno aiutata a rialzarmi: qualcuno mi ha teso la mano (e me la tende ancora) e qualcuno che mi ha bastonato ma tutte le opinioni mi hanno in qualche modo aiutata.
> 
> ...


Io credo che, nell'evolversi della diatriba, tu abbia solo rappresentato un valido motivo di discordia che, insieme a Daniele e tutto il resto, poteva mettere in seria difficoltà uno dei due antagonisti.

Resta solo un mio parere, ma credo che il loro astio nasca ben prima di questo thread. Ma non posso permettermi di fare congetture, nonostante un'idea me la sia già fatta. Proprio per questo ritengo che tu non debba sentirti responsabile di tutto, dovresti fare solo un piccolo sforzo di "insensibilità" e tirarti fuori da questa vicenda con la coscienza a posto forte del fatto che l'opinione comune, ne sono convinto, è a tuo favore.

In parole povere, hai detto e pensi cose ingigantite dalla tuà suscettibilità. Il punto è che abbandonare per questa vicenda ti fa assumere colpe che non avresti (imho). Quindi, 'ndo vai?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?ancora?Vabbè farfalla non vuoi proprio capire...a che ti devo dire?Pazienza se per te io posso esser messo sullo stesso piano di quel residuo umano...ok....simy non mi ci mette ,ma vabbè tanto parlare con alcuni di voi è inutile!!!


Ma io non ti ho messo sullo stesso puano di nessuno. Ma anche tu hai fatto la tua parte.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ma il dubbio che avete sbagliato qualcosa ti prende?ma il dubbio che io mi son solo difeso ti prende?ma il dubbio che ho tirato in ballo simona solo perchè quell0infame continuava a dire che non era vero ti prende?ma il dubbio che quello che ho scritto è vero ti prende?Ma come mai che cheater voleva chiuderla?come mai tutto quell'astio verso al mia persona?Ma per voi o una parte di voi il problema e che io alzo i toni....!evidemtemente non avete deluso solo me.....no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora?ancora?Vabbè farfalla non vuoi proprio capire...a che ti devo dire?Pazienza se per te io posso esser messo sullo stesso piano di quel residuo umano...ok....simy non mi ci mette ,ma vabbè tanto parlare con alcuni di voi è inutile!!!


Senti Oscuro, degli scontri che ho avuto io con Cheat in merito al rispetto dovuto a TUTTI credo che ancora qui qualcuno si ricordi, Tesla sicuramente. Dopodichè nessuno cambia nessuno, ciascuno di noi può scegliere di interfacciarsi o meno con le persone in base alla reciproca stima, tutti qui dentro siamo adulti ed in grado di confrontarci nella maniera che riteniamo opportuna. L'unica cosa che non dovremmo fare è scadere nella violenza verbale, l'unica possibile qui. Poi che tu non abbia capito quello che ti si voleva far capire e abbia pensato di essere l'unico paladino dei deboli e degli oppressi... forse è stato uno sbaglio tuo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Poi*

Poi cosa avrei dovuto fare stare in silenzio?Ma che pretese hai farfalla?E quì' dentro veniva criticato stermy.....UN VERO SIGNORE....!!UN VERO SIGNORE HA TUTTO IL MIO RISPETTO!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

E evidente che stavolta non è come dici....!!Non si può mettere sullo stesso piano e fari pari e patta persone che non possono starci sullo stesso piano...!Simy non è ferita da me....ma da voi!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi cosa avrei dovuto fare stare in silenzio?Ma che pretese hai farfalla?E quì' dentro veniva criticato stermy.....UN VERO SIGNORE....!!UN VERO SIGNORE HA TUTTO IL MIO RISPETTO!!


Magari avresti dovuto avere più fiducia nelle persone che qui dentro si sono sempre incazzate in certe occasioni. Ovviamente compreso Farfalla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E evidente che stavolta non è come dici....!!Non si può mettere sullo stesso piano e fari pari e patta persone che non possono starci sullo stesso piano...!Simy non è ferita da me....ma da voi!!!


Io e Simy ci siamo sentite in MP... chiedilo a lei se io l'ho ferita. Invece quello che abbiamo letto tutti era Simy che chiedeva a voi due di smetterla.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Senti*

Senti a daniele è stato dato del malato, del criminale....tutti muti.....ma che volete darmi a intendere?Ho parlato chiaramente...a tesla non ti dico...tutti muti ancora.....il mafioso teneva a sottolineare che è stato lui mandare affanculo simy....tutti muti....adesso che vi parlate? leggiti il tutto....non mi invento nulla....!!Mo che volete?Eppure lothar e il conte....ancora peggio....!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

*Mha'*

Gente ma io non ho ancora ben capito di che si parla in questo confessionale :-(

Sto' de fori come un balconaccIo!


blu


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Senti*

Io con voi non ho nulla da chiarire...simy chiedeva di smetterla e c'era un motivo.......!!Adesso ancora una volta vi farà comodo pensare che in parte è anche colpa mia....problemi vostri....io chiarimenti tardivi non ne voglio più avere.....mi è bastato quello che ho visto ancora una volta!


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Blu*

E che si parla?Sai come funziona qui dentro.....si svegliano tutti quando ci scappa il morto....e non contenti danno la colpa all'ambulanza.....che è arrivata tardi....non a chi se ne fottuto per ore del ferito che stava male....!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Oscuro, degli scontri che ho avuto io con Cheat in merito al rispetto dovuto a TUTTI credo che ancora qui qualcuno si ricordi, Tesla sicuramente. Dopodichè nessuno cambia nessuno, ciascuno di noi può scegliere di interfacciarsi o meno con le persone in base alla reciproca stima, tutti qui dentro siamo adulti ed in grado di confrontarci nella maniera che riteniamo opportuna. L'unica cosa che non dovremmo fare è scadere nella violenza verbale, l'unica possibile qui. Poi che tu non abbia capito quello che ti si voleva far capire e abbia pensato di essere l'unico paladino dei deboli e degli oppressi... forse è stato uno sbaglio tuo.


Mi sa che tu l'hai scritto meglio magari lo capisce


----------



## Sole (8 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Questo sarà il mio ultimo post qui….
> 
> Chiedo scusa a tutti per quanto è successo e in parte mi sento responsabile di tutto…. ho ferito delle persone e sono stata ferita io … e a questo punto non credo che abbia senso per me restare qui dentro. C’ho passato quasi due anni e sono stati due anni intensi…quasi una seconda casa…ho conosciuto persone che mi hanno aiutata a rialzarmi: qualcuno mi ha teso la mano (e me la tende ancora) e qualcuno che mi ha bastonato ma tutte le opinioni mi hanno in qualche modo aiutata.
> 
> ...


Simy... di solito rispetto le scelte degli altri, perchè se stimo qualcuno so che dietro ogni sua scelta ci sono sempre delle buone ragioni, anche se magari sul momento non riesco a coglierle.

Posso però permettermi di darti un consiglio? Prima di prendere qualunque decisione, aspetta che le acque si siano calmate. Anche a me una volta è venuta voglia di andarmene da qui, mi sono presa qualche giorno di pausa, ho staccato il pc e quando mi sono calmata ho capito che sarebbe stata una scelta stupida.

Se tu ritieni di dover allontanarti fallo, ma prendila come una vacanza. Lascia passare qualche giorno. Può essere che quando tornerai la situazione sia più tranquilla e che tu possa tornare a scrivere qui sopra in modo sereno e gioioso, come hai sempre fatto.

Pensaci Simy.

Intanto ti abbraccio.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi cosa avrei dovuto fare stare in silenzio?Ma che pretese hai farfalla?E quì' dentro veniva criticato stermy.....UN VERO SIGNORE....!!UN VERO SIGNORE HA TUTTO IL MIO RISPETTO!!


Io avrei tenuto fuori simy primo. Secondo, non mi abbasso mai a certi livelli quindi a me non interessa chi ha iniziato nel monento che si risponde cob lo stesso tono equiparo. 
Ti ripeto per la conquantesima volta che solo il fatto che tu sia amico di simy mi fa credere che tu sia una brava persona e l'ho sempre pensato. Ho capito che ti ha infastidito l'attacco a daniele (anche se continuo a pensare che cheat abbia sbagliato i modi non il concetto esattente come a volte fa stermy) ma sempre secondo me non c'era bisogno di scendere a quel linguaggio e proseguire per giorni. Non c'era bisogno di dire che eravamo in malafede perché messuno ha criticato te e non Cheat. Il discorso simy é a parte. Io MAI l'avrei tirata in ballo anche se servisse a dimostrare che avevo ragione. Ma io do all'amicizia un'importanza eccessiva forse e magari sbaglio.
Su di me so per certo che ti sei sbagliato e se conosco simy probabilmente te l'avrà fatto notare. Non cambia molto in tutti i casi.
Per quel che riguarda daniele non sei l'unico a tenere a lui.
Io d lui ci siamo ammazzati di parole ma dimostrargli agfetto non é solo assecondarlo o giustificarlo, non é pazzo ha solo qualche problema ed é giusto che a volte qualcuno lo prenda per le spalle ( e non a male parole come é stato fatto).
Ul giorno che daniele entra qui e ci dice che ha ricominciato a vivere io sono la prima a gioirne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E evidente che stavolta non è come dici....!!Non si può mettere sullo stesso piano e fari pari e patta persone che non possono starci sullo stesso piano...!Simy non è ferita da me....ma da voi!!!


Non penso proprio Oscuro. Noi non le avbiamo fatto nulla se non starle vicino mentre piangeva leggendovi


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Ok*

Ok....diceva che non era vero che mi aveva offeso in privato...tu avresti agito così....io ho pensato diversamente...e non è detto che abbia fatto bene..per il resto non torno indietro di una virgola....una delusione totale compresi quei due cretini di una certa età.....!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti a daniele è stato dato del malato, del criminale....tutti muti.....ma che volete darmi a intendere?Ho parlato chiaramente...a tesla non ti dico...tutti muti ancora.....il mafioso teneva a sottolineare che è stato lui mandare affanculo simy....tutti muti....adesso che vi parlate? leggiti il tutto....non mi invento nulla....!!Mo che volete?Eppure lothar e il conte....ancora peggio....!!!


Daniele é malato. La depressione é una malattia. Non é un offesa. Quando abevo attacchi di panico la prima cosa che mi hanno detto era che ero malata esattamente come una che ha l'ulcera (che tra un po mi viene) o l'emicrania...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok....diceva che non era vero che mi aveva offeso in privato...tu avresti agito così....io ho pensato diversamente...e non è detto che abbia fatto bene..per il resto non torno indietro di una virgola....una delusione totale compresi quei due cretini di una certa età.....!!


E il problema é tutto qui. Avremmo agito diversamente e io te l'ho fatto notare e tu a me. Nessun problema. Ma se poi aggiungi che siamo in malafede sai che non è vero.
La delusione é reciproca ma non per come ti sei comportato ma perché non riesci ad ammettere che hai pestato una cacca con noi non con cheat


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*farfalla*

Ma figurati....e magari per te e sbriciolata ho usato il termine malafede che mi rimangio tranqui
llamente!Però resta la delusione per come avete agito....non si può mettere sullo stesso piano chi attacca meschinamente e chi si difende...!Andare a parlare male di me a simy?ti pare una cosa da amici?Anzi ti chiedo e vi chiedo scusa per la malafede.....ma il vostro comportamento non mi è piaciuto!!!Cè qualcuno che non perde occasione per darmi addosso per le mie idee contro i traditori...idee scomode...ma questa era una cosa seria....!Vabbè....simy ha capito.....e voi non sono per niente convinto.....stermy ed altri si meglio cosi!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma figurati....e magari per te e sbriciolata ho usato il termine malafede che mi rimangio tranqui
> llamente!Però resta la delusione per come avete agito....non si può mettere sullo stesso piano chi attacca meschinamente e chi si difende...!Andare a parlare male di me a simy?ti pare una cosa da amici?Anzi ti chiedo e vi chiedo scusa per la malafede.....ma il vostro comportamento non mi è piaciuto!!!Cè qualcuno che non perde occasione per darmi addosso per le mie idee contro i traditori...idee scomode...ma questa era una cosa seria....!Vabbè....simy ha capito.....e voi non sono per niente convinto.....stermy ed altri si meglio cosi!!


Parlare male a simy? Ho detto a simy ne piùne meno quello che ti ho detto in faccia


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Angelo merkel*

Ci credi che ero sicuro che non eri stato tu a scrivere quel post?tutto bene?:up:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*farfalla*

Si mi son spiegato male..mi riferivo a qull'animale che si spacciava da amico ed è andato a parlare male di me a simy...hai ragione pardon!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma figurati....e magari per te e sbriciolata ho usato il termine malafede che mi rimangio tranqui
> llamente!Però resta la delusione per come avete agito....non si può mettere sullo stesso piano chi attacca meschinamente e chi si difende...!Andare a parlare male di me a simy?ti pare una cosa da amici?Anzi ti chiedo e vi chiedo scusa per la malafede.....ma il vostro comportamento non mi è piaciuto!!!Cè qualcuno che non perde occasione per darmi addosso per le mie idee contro i traditori...idee scomode...ma questa era una cosa seria....!Vabbè....simy ha capito.....e voi non sono per niente convinto.....stermy ed altri si meglio cosi!!


Oscuro... guarda che ho capito, no problem. Per quanto riguarda il resto, io non sono intervenuta per non alzare altra polvere, l'ho detto anche a Simy. Daniele... io e lui parliamo in navajo e credo di avergli fatto capire che gli sono vicina.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Guarda ti chiedo scusa tranquillamente per la malafede ma ero molto dispiaciuto....!Sai io ho tanti difetti ma son terribilmente sincero...e il vostro silenzio mi sembrava un'accusa!Se c'è una persona che non si merita male e alla quale pure volendo non riuscirei a far male è proprio simy...puoi credermi!se ho tirato simy in mezzo è perchè quella chiavica di uomo continuava ad dire che mi inventavo tutto...!potrei anche aver sbagliato.....ma se simy fosse intervenuta per dire la verità...sarebbe stato preferibile....!!!Per il resto sono nauseato come non mai.....ma almeno adesso, viene per me la parte più divertente....!!.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda ti chiedo scusa tranquillamente per la malafede ma ero molto dispiaciuto....!Sai io ho tanti difetti ma son terribilmente sincero...e il vostro silenzio mi sembrava un'accusa!Se c'è una persona che non si merita male e alla quale pure volendo non riuscirei a far male è proprio simy...puoi credermi!se ho tirato simy in mezzo è perchè quella chiavica di uomo continuava ad dire che mi inventavo tutto...!potrei anche aver sbagliato.....ma se simy fosse intervenuta per dire la verità...sarebbe stato preferibile....!!!Per il resto sono nauseato come non mai.....ma almeno adesso, viene per me la parte più divertente....!!.



falla tornare, metti una buona parola, se ti va:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

*Simy!!!!*

Io e Oscuretto abbiamo fatto pace, torni??????????


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda ti chiedo scusa tranquillamente per la malafede ma ero molto dispiaciuto....!Sai io ho tanti difetti ma son terribilmente sincero...e il vostro silenzio mi sembrava un'accusa!Se c'è una persona che non si merita male e alla quale pure volendo non riuscirei a far male è proprio simy...puoi credermi!se ho tirato simy in mezzo è perchè quella chiavica di uomo continuava ad dire che mi inventavo tutto...!potrei anche aver sbagliato.....ma se simy fosse intervenuta per dire la verità...sarebbe stato preferibile....!!!Per il resto sono nauseato come non mai.....ma almeno adesso, viene per me la parte più divertente....!!.


Cito testualmente +/- da quello che ho scritto a Simy: a Oscuro è partito l'embolo e adesso non ci si ragiona, ma verdai che poi si calma perchè è un bravo ragazzo...
 E per l'intervento di Simy... lo sai che ha il cuore troppo grande lei, no? ciao


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*free*

Ma scherzi?lei torna sicuro...io adesso ho un impegno più urgente....mi è scappato il pesce rosso dall'acquario...ci avrei scommesso.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

HO CHIESTO SCUSA PER LA MALAFEDE.....ma il comportamento continuo a non condividerlo....!embolo a parte....!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda ti chiedo scusa tranquillamente per la malafede ma ero molto dispiaciuto....!Sai io ho tanti difetti ma son terribilmente sincero...e il vostro silenzio mi sembrava un'accusa!Se c'è una persona che non si merita male e alla quale pure volendo non riuscirei a far male è proprio simy...puoi credermi!se ho tirato simy in mezzo è perchè quella chiavica di uomo continuava ad dire che mi inventavo tutto...!potrei anche aver sbagliato.....ma se simy fosse intervenuta per dire la verità...sarebbe stato preferibile....!!!Per il resto sono nauseato come non mai.....ma almeno adesso, viene per me la parte più divertente....!!.


Non ho mai pensato che tu le facessi del male apposta eri appunto accecato dalla rabbia e non te ne sei nemmeno reso conto..
Per me la questione si chiude qui davvero. Mi dispiaceva veramente il malinseso tra me e te perché anche se ho tradito mio marito ti assicuro che ho dei valori... (faccia sorridente)


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> HO CHIESTO SCUSA PER LA MALAFEDE.....ma il comportamento continuo a non condividerlo....!embolo a parte....!


beh... io non condivido il tuo, 1-1, palla al centro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

Tutte e due le abbiamo scritto che gli é partito l'emobolo ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> (faccia sorridente)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cellulare, eh?


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?lei torna sicuro...io adesso ho un impegno più urgente....mi è scappato il pesce rosso dall'acquario...ci avrei scommesso.....!!:rotfl:



Oscuro lo vuoi un consiglio non richiesto?
lascia perdere i pesci rossi, chettefrega?:smile:


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*farfalla*

Farfalla ho tradito 15 anni fà...e mi son sentito una merda.....avevo e ho dei valori........ come voi!Solo che proprio non ci riesco a vedere trattare male daniele...io non so come dirvelo....c'è una ragione  mi vergogno a scriverlo.....insomma darei una parte della mia felicità per vederlo in pace con la vita.....cazzo vi devo dire?é insopportabile daniele...e che non riesco a restare impassibile di fronte a quella sofferenza enorme......scusate...ma non posso andare oltre adesso torno oscuro......!!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*Free*

Ma questa è la parte più divertente....ma neanche in punto di morte...rinuncerei.!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla ho tradito 15 anni fà...e mi son sentito una merda.....avevo e ho dei valori........ come voi!Solo che proprio non ci riesco a vedere trattare male daniele...io non so come dirvelo....c'è una ragione mi vergogno a scriverlo.....insomma darei una parte della mia felicità per vederlo in pace con la vita.....cazzo vi devo dire?é insopportabile daniele...e che non riesco a restare impassibile di fronte a quella sofferenza enorme......scusate...ma non posso andare oltre adesso torno oscuro......!!!!


Ti capisco MOLTO BENE e condivido.


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2012)

*vabbè*

insomma daniele sa perchè mi sta a cuore....ho perso un amico.......!!


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla ho tradito 15 anni fà...e mi son sentito una merda.....avevo e ho dei valori........ come voi!Solo che proprio non ci riesco a vedere trattare male daniele...io non so come dirvelo....c'è una ragione  mi vergogno a scriverlo.....insomma darei una parte della mia felicità per vederlo in pace con la vita.....cazzo vi devo dire?é insopportabile daniele...e che non riesco a restare impassibile di fronte a quella sofferenza enorme......scusate...ma non posso andare oltre adesso torno oscuro......!!!!


ma è proprio questo il punto: tu ha fatto una cosa di cui ti sei pentito moltissimo e, immagino, sai che non lo farai mai più
lui invece non ha fatto niente, ha solo subito ma non riesce a superare; purtroppo la forza di superare la deve trovare dentro di sè, per lui non basta dire: ho sbagliato e mi è servito da lezione, perchè lui non ha fatto niente


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

*A proposito...*

Danieleeeee???? hai visto quanto ci teniamo a te? Prova ad ascoltarci ogni tanto, ragazzone, invece di dire sempre che tu sei solo... lo vedi no, che non sei solo? Lunedì mi racconti della Ferrari. A proposito... c'è un posticino lì vicino, lo vedi, un enorme maiale e altrettanto enorme vacca... fino a due anni fa si mangiava benissimo.


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danieleeeee???? hai visto quanto ci teniamo a te? Prova ad ascoltarci ogni tanto, ragazzone, invece di dire sempre che tu sei solo... lo vedi no, che non sei solo? Lunedì mi racconti della Ferrari. A proposito... c'è un posticino lì vicino, lo vedi, un enorme maiale e altrettanto enorme vacca... fino a due anni fa si mangiava benissimo.


Intanto Daniele se la spassa sulla Ferrari e Oscuro ravana nell'acquario. Io mi sento di stare più vicino ad Oscuro in questo momento, mi sa che ne ha più bisogno.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danieleeeee???? hai visto quanto ci teniamo a te? Prova ad ascoltarci ogni tanto, ragazzone, invece di dire sempre che tu sei solo... lo vedi no, che non sei solo? Lunedì mi racconti della Ferrari. A proposito... c'è un posticino lì vicino, lo vedi, un enorme maiale e altrettanto enorme vacca... fino a due anni fa si mangiava benissimo.


dove e?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dove e?


Mi dicono che ha chiuso... vai da Tino allora, Dan.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi dicono che ha chiuso... vai da Tino allora, Dan.



va bene che e'caldo...ma la domanda l'avevo fatta io e tu rispondi all'invornito..citando me???


----------



## angelo-merkel (8 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che ero sicuro che non eri stato tu a scrivere quel post?tutto bene?:up:


ci credo, perchè non dovrei? 
a me tutto molto bene, meglio di così non potrebbe andare, grazie


----------



## Daniele (8 Giugno 2012)

Vedete, Oscuro ha capito seriamente quale è il male che mi ha colpito, ed è un ,ale che solitamente si sottovaluta alla grande ma che può essere mortale, anzi se non ci si riprende entro un tot di tempo è mortale di certo. Io di mio mi sento sempre più svuotato dentro e ogni giorno che passo mi fa sempre più male.
Cosa mi fa male? Anche i terremotati, ma non per colpa loro ma per l'ipocrisia. I più non hanno problemi di agibilità ed i morti grazie a Dio sono stati pochissimi (potevano essere molti di più, accidenti se potevano esserlo). C'è gente che ha perso tutto? Non tutto, ma di certo la casa e si pensa come faranno loro. Ve lo dico io, faranno come ho fatto io quando ho perso tutto,vanno in affitto.

Io vivrò quanto riuscirò a vivere, ma ho una malattia che mi sta divorando e questa se non viene sistemata avrà la meglio, al momento il tempo che è passato è troppo e sono certo che sono senza via di scampo e l'unica persona che poteva fare qualcosa...non l'ha fatto. Anzi, mi ha messo sotto ed accusato di tutto, persino di essere un violento e pericoloso quando l'unica persone che le ha prese tra i due ero stato io.
Quanto fannno male le balle che le persone si raccontano, fanno peggio che le verità che non raccontano.


----------



## oscuro (9 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Allora....recepito il messaggio daniele?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedete, Oscuro ha capito seriamente quale è il male che mi ha colpito, ed è un ,ale che solitamente si sottovaluta alla grande ma che può essere mortale, anzi se non ci si riprende entro un tot di tempo è mortale di certo. Io di mio mi sento sempre più svuotato dentro e ogni giorno che passo mi fa sempre più male.
> Cosa mi fa male? Anche i terremotati, ma non per colpa loro ma per l'ipocrisia. I più non hanno problemi di agibilità ed i morti grazie a Dio sono stati pochissimi (potevano essere molti di più, accidenti se potevano esserlo). C'è gente che ha perso tutto? Non tutto, ma di certo la casa e si pensa come faranno loro. Ve lo dico io, faranno come ho fatto io quando ho perso tutto,vanno in affitto.
> 
> Io vivrò quanto riuscirò a vivere, ma ho una malattia che mi sta divorando e questa se non viene sistemata avrà la meglio, al momento il tempo che è passato è troppo e sono certo che sono senza via di scampo e l'unica persona che poteva fare qualcosa...non l'ha fatto. Anzi, mi ha messo sotto ed accusato di tutto, persino di essere un violento e pericoloso quando l'unica persone che le ha prese tra i due ero stato io.
> Quanto fannno male le balle che le persone si raccontano, fanno peggio che le verità che non raccontano.


[video=youtube;kTwvHeuzbjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTwvHeuzbjk[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedete, Oscuro ha capito seriamente quale è il male che mi ha colpito, ed è un ,ale che solitamente si sottovaluta alla grande ma che può essere mortale, anzi se non ci si riprende entro un tot di tempo è mortale di certo. Io di mio mi sento sempre più svuotato dentro e ogni giorno che passo mi fa sempre più male.
> Cosa mi fa male? Anche i terremotati, ma non per colpa loro ma per l'ipocrisia. I più non hanno problemi di agibilità ed i morti grazie a Dio sono stati pochissimi (potevano essere molti di più, accidenti se potevano esserlo). C'è gente che ha perso tutto? Non tutto, ma di certo la casa e si pensa come faranno loro. Ve lo dico io, faranno come ho fatto io quando ho perso tutto,vanno in affitto.
> 
> Io vivrò quanto riuscirò a vivere, ma ho una malattia che mi sta divorando e questa se non viene sistemata avrà la meglio, al momento il tempo che è passato è troppo e sono certo che sono senza via di scampo e l'unica persona che poteva fare qualcosa...non l'ha fatto. Anzi, mi ha messo sotto ed accusato di tutto, persino di essere un violento e pericoloso quando l'unica persone che le ha prese tra i due ero stato io.
> Quanto fannno male le balle che le persone si raccontano, fanno peggio che le verità che non raccontano.


Ok Daniele, io non sottovaluto affatto il male che ti ha colpito... ma per quella persona che non vale nulla, ce ne sono tante che valgono, tante brave persone, tu guarda quelle.


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2012)

Poiché avevo volutamente deciso di ignorare questo 3d-spazzatura da un certo punto in avanti, non mi ero accorta del "saluto" di Simy. Lo vedo adesso. 
Sarò telegrafica. Non costa niente risolversi le proprie beghe in separata sede. Siamo tutti adulti cresciuti e vaccinati, non avrei mai pensato di doverlo puntualizzare. 
Ecco a cosa portano le risse balorde, sia pure in ambiente virtuale, e i panni sporchi lavati in pubblico.
Meditate, Tradinauti, meditate.

ari


----------



## aristocat (10 Giugno 2012)

PS. Il fenomeno credo che si chiami, tecnicamente, 'flame-wars', o qualcosa del genere. Speriamo di non dovervi più assistere.


ari


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

Carissimi, il problema alla base di tutto sono io, questo lo so e sono io che ho reagito malissimo al tradimento, ma visto che mi conoscevo ho dato a lei la conoscenza della cosa, cioè che io non avrei retto un altro tradimento e che se anche doloroso il metodo unico per smettere era di lasciarmi e non il tradirmi, perchè sarebbe stata totalmente responsabile di come l'avrei presa. Io ho un problema di autostima evidente, ma non come gli altri, sono giudice terribile delle persone, come ben sapete, ma sono totalmente imparziale, cioè giudico gli altri allo stesso modo in cui giudico me. Io non posso che uccidermi per quello che mi sono fatto, tralasciando che fu per un inganno che andai a Roma, io avrei dovuto prevederlo, capirlo e mandarla a quel paese prima di andare là. Io aiuto per lersone che hanno bisogno di me, aiuto chi mi è mcaro, ma non lo aiuto se ha un torto aperto, non accetto che una persona non sappia chiedere scusa, o almeno che non pretenda da se stessa le medesime cose che pretende da me.
Il conte pensa che io sia uno che da la colpa sempre agli altri, difficile che sia così, io mi giudico e se sono arrivato a volermi uccidere il mio giudizio non sarà molto buono, no? Io chiedo solo una cosa, fermo restando che lei non è una insensibile mucca, come mai pur sapendo che sarei arrivato a morire non ha mai provato a chiedermi scusa?

Qui poi c'è gente che si dispiace per lei. Perchè? Perchè nella sua vita rischia di pagare per quello che ha fatto? Brutto rischio. Io non uccido nessuno, rendo solo il medesimo orrore che mi è stato regalato nel caso e siamoa rrivati a questa guerra perchè ha preferito non dirmi scusa, ma accusarmi.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimi, il problema alla base di tutto sono io, questo lo so e sono io che ho reagito malissimo al tradimento, ma visto che mi conoscevo ho dato a lei la conoscenza della cosa, cioè che io non avrei retto un altro tradimento e che se anche doloroso il metodo unico per smettere era di lasciarmi e non il tradirmi, perchè sarebbe stata totalmente responsabile di come l'avrei presa. Io ho un problema di autostima evidente, ma non come gli altri, sono giudice terribile delle persone, come ben sapete, ma sono totalmente imparziale, cioè giudico gli altri allo stesso modo in cui giudico me. *Io non posso che uccidermi per quello che mi sono fatto*, tralasciando che fu per un inganno che andai a Roma, io avrei dovuto prevederlo, capirlo e mandarla a quel paese prima di andare là. Io aiuto per lersone che hanno bisogno di me, aiuto chi mi è mcaro, ma non lo aiuto se ha un torto aperto, non accetto che una persona non sappia chiedere scusa, o almeno che non pretenda da se stessa le medesime cose che pretende da me.
> Il conte pensa che io sia uno che da la colpa sempre agli altri, difficile che sia così, io mi giudico e se *sono arrivato a volermi uccidere *il mio giudizio non sarà molto buono, no? Io chiedo solo una cosa, fermo restando che lei non è una insensibile mucca, come mai pur sapendo che sarei arrivato a morire non ha mai provato a chiedermi scusa?
> 
> Qui poi c'è gente che si dispiace per lei. Perchè? Perchè nella sua vita rischia di pagare per quello che ha fatto? Brutto rischio. Io non uccido nessuno, rendo solo il medesimo orrore che mi è stato regalato nel caso e siamoa rrivati a questa guerra perchè ha preferito non dirmi scusa, ma accusarmi.




Daniele non dire e non fare cazzate!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele non dire e non fare cazzate!!!!!!!


Ci ho già provato, perchè credi che soffro così tanto??? Quando ci provi ti si rompe qualcosa dentro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimi, il problema alla base di tutto sono io, questo lo so e sono io che ho reagito malissimo al tradimento, ma visto che mi conoscevo ho dato a lei la conoscenza della cosa, cioè che io non avrei retto un altro tradimento e che se anche doloroso il metodo unico per smettere era di lasciarmi e non il tradirmi, perchè sarebbe stata totalmente responsabile di come l'avrei presa. Io ho un problema di autostima evidente, ma non come gli altri, sono giudice terribile delle persone, come ben sapete, ma sono totalmente imparziale, cioè giudico gli altri allo stesso modo in cui giudico me. *Io non posso che uccidermi per quello che mi sono fatto*, tralasciando che fu per un inganno che andai a Roma, io avrei dovuto prevederlo, capirlo e mandarla a quel paese prima di andare là. Io aiuto per lersone che hanno bisogno di me, aiuto chi mi è mcaro, ma non lo aiuto se ha un torto aperto, non accetto che una persona non sappia chiedere scusa, o almeno che non pretenda da se stessa le medesime cose che pretende da me.
> Il conte pensa che io sia uno che da la colpa sempre agli altri, difficile che sia così, io mi giudico e se sono arrivato a volermi uccidere il mio giudizio non sarà molto buono, no? Io chiedo solo una cosa, fermo restando che lei non è una insensibile mucca, come mai pur sapendo che sarei arrivato a morire non ha mai provato a chiedermi scusa?
> 
> Qui poi c'è gente che si dispiace per lei. Perchè? Perchè nella sua vita rischia di pagare per quello che ha fatto? Brutto rischio. Io non uccido nessuno, rendo solo il medesimo orrore che mi è stato regalato nel caso e siamoa rrivati a questa guerra perchè ha preferito non dirmi scusa, ma accusarmi.


Non è mica sempre il massimo vincere una guerra, pensa a Pirro. 
Ma io dico Daniele... sai quanti siamo a questo mondo? sai quante vite sono passate e devono venire? e tu per una sola sbagliata incontrata nel momento sbagliato, vuoi precluderti di incontrarne altre che tu potresti rendere felice? Pensa se la vita di qualcuno dovesse dipendere dalla tua, in un possibile destino.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è mica sempre il massimo vincere una guerra, pensa a Pirro.
> Ma io dico Daniele... sai quanti siamo a questo mondo? sai quante vite sono passate e devono venire? e tu per una sola sbagliata incontrata nel momento sbagliato, vuoi precluderti di incontrarne altre che tu potresti rendere felice? Pensa se la vita di qualcuno dovesse dipendere dalla tua, in un possibile destino.


Carissima sbriciolata, io ne ho passate così tante di brutte che so che non ci sarà mai nulla di bello per me...e comunque sono così logorato che non lo gradirei più. Certe cose se vengono vissute a 11 anni diventano la norma, io onestamente posso accettare dopo quello di avere o una vita di merda con una vita ancor più di merda.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

non capisco proprio perchè non puoi che ucciderti
non spiegarmelo perchè tanto non lo capirò mai

però il fatto che tu non lo abbia fatto deve pur avere un significato, c'è ancora qualcosa che ti tiene qui, e quindi credo che il peggio sia passato
la tua strada è in salita, ma c'è


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci ho già provato, perchè credi che soffro così tanto??? Quando ci provi ti si rompe qualcosa dentro.


Dany ce la puoi fare ad andare avanti! io ci credo in te!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Insomma il giretto con la Ferrari non è andato bene.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

E la giostra riparte:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima sbriciolata, io ne ho passate così tante di brutte che *so *che non ci sarà mai nulla di bello per me...e comunque sono così logorato che non lo gradirei più. Certe cose se vengono vissute a 11 anni diventano la norma, io onestamente posso accettare dopo quello di avere o una vita di merda con una vita ancor più di merda.


no, non sai proprio niente ed avresti i presupposti per un futuro con i fiocchi se non fosse che stai male e vedi le cose con quella caspita di patina grigia della depressione.
prova per l'ennesima volta a curarti ma con convinzione e costanza, senza dirte che non servirà a nulla .con umiltà


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma il giretto con la Ferrari non è andato bene.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> E la giostra riparte:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


caro Conte, te credo, la ferrari è scomodissima da guidare
sei in pratica seduto per terra, è rigidissima, ha il cambio che non entra se non sei superpreciso, e se la fai incazzare ti pianta pure a piedi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima sbriciolata, io ne ho passate così tante di brutte che so che non ci sarà mai nulla di bello per me...e comunque sono così logorato che non lo gradirei più. Certe cose se vengono vissute a 11 anni diventano la norma, io onestamente posso accettare dopo quello di avere o una vita di merda con una vita ancor più di merda.


Non lo puoi sapere Daniele. Questo è quello che ti fanno pensare la tua angoscia e la tua tristezza. Ci si rialza anche dopo averne passate di ogni. C'è chi ha conosciuto la guerra, e ha perduto figli... e ce l'ha fatta. Ci devi mettere la VOGLIA però, ci devi almeno PROVARE! Chiudi con il passato, tiri una riga e guardi avanti; se stai sempre a rimuginare su quello che è stato, su quello che poteva essere... ti fai del male e basta.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Conte, te credo, la ferrari è scomodissima da guidare
> sei in pratica seduto per terra, è rigidissima, ha il cambio che non entra se non sei superpreciso, e se la fai incazzare ti pianta pure a piedi!


Ma se sapessi adesso ho trovato...
Maggiolona la banfona...
Mi fa tanto tenerezza
E come mi diverto con lei...

[video=youtube;Huh9hirsSv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Huh9hirsSv4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

Non credo che la mia vita andrà tanto meglio, il fato si è divertito a gettermi addosso tanta merda e si diverte ogni anno a fare falire qualche mia cosa. Non c'è calma per me, non c'è serenità, pensate che o non agngno l'amore, a quanto mai la calma.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non credo che la mia vita andrà tanto meglio, il fato si è divertito a gettermi addosso tanta merda e si diverte ogni anno a fare falire qualche mia cosa. Non c'è calma per me, non c'è serenità, pensate che o non agngno l'amore, a quanto mai la calma.


e invece Daniele la TUA vita andrà meglio! DEVI solo VOLERLO!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non credo che la mia vita andrà tanto meglio, il fato si è divertito a gettermi addosso tanta merda e si diverte ogni anno a fare falire qualche mia cosa. Non c'è calma per me, non c'è serenità, pensate che o non agngno l'amore, a quanto mai la calma.


Ma lo capisci o no che sono questi discorsi qua postati da un 30enne...che mi fanno supporre che sei un bambino viziato?
ma ti rendi conto che scrivi come un quindicenne eh?

La pianti o no di piangerti addosso?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non credo che la mia vita andrà tanto meglio, il* fato si è divertito a gettermi addosso tanta merda e si diverte ogni anno a fare falire qualche mia cosa*. Non c'è calma per me, non c'è serenità, pensate che o non agngno l'amore, a quanto mai la calma.


ma perchè date sempre la colpa al fato,al destino...
si un po quello c'entra...ma noi siamo pedine?????marionette nelle sue mani???
mi sa che devo prendere un'altra verga.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

ma non si doveva fare un pullman per picchiare selvaggiamente daniele?
è la giornata giusta...alla faccia del terremoto si va a ferrara in missione punitiva:kick:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece Daniele la TUA vita andrà meglio! DEVI solo VOLERLO!


Ma come sai...
Vivere in prima persona costa sacrificio e rinunce.
Invece bambino frigna mamma gelato e il gelato arriva...

Incredibile che tu e lui abbiate la stessa età

Ma una maturazione individuale del tutto differente...

Non trovi che pensare come arrivare a fine mese senza eccessive difficoltà non sia già una bella prova di vita?


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no che sono questi discorsi qua postati da un 30enne...che mi fanno supporre che sei un bambino viziato?
> ma ti rendi conto che scrivi come un quindicenne eh?
> 
> La pianti o no di piangerti addosso?


Non mi sono mai pianto addosso, ho solo visto chiaramente che 20 anni di sforzi sono stati sempre inutili, sempre tutto si è risolto con un nulla di fatto o con un danno persino. So solo che appena inizio qualcosa so che andrà male, quindi mi aspetto il peggio, ma non sono bravo, succede sempre peggio di quello che penso io, come due teste del motore con la valvola saltata nel giro di 1000 km...fico.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non credo che la mia vita andrà tanto meglio, il fato si è divertito a gettermi addosso tanta merda e si diverte ogni anno a fare falire qualche mia cosa. Non c'è calma per me, non c'è serenità, pensate che o non agngno l'amore, a quanto mai la calma.


Allora quando andiamo assieme da Serena?
Eh? 
Quando hai tempo?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma perchè date sempre la colpa al fato,al destino...
> si un po quello c'entra...ma noi siamo pedine?????marionette nelle sue mani???
> mi sa che devo prendere un'altra verga.....:mrgreen:


ciao Annuccia..potessi di quoterei...il fato....ma ti sembra che a 30 uno invochi la sfiga???ma non esiste....il destino lo costruisci giorno per giorno..certo lui si abbatte..al suo posto diventerei una belva feroce..lotterei come un cane..mai arrendersi...mai.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non trovi che pensare come arrivare a fine mese senza eccessive difficoltà non sia già una bella prova di vita?


Vuoi sapere? Io non avrò nella mia vita mai così tanti sodi quanti ne ho persi per colpa di un paio di persone. bella rpospettiva di vita il sapere almeno di esser ancora vivi ma completamente impossibilitati ad avere giustizia.
basterebbe solo quello, un minimo di giustizia, basterebbe mettere in galera l'assassino di mio padre o il giudice incaricato per farmi ricredere sulla vita, ma così non è.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai pianto addosso, ho solo visto chiaramente che 20 anni di sforzi sono stati sempre inutili, sempre tutto si è risolto con un nulla di fatto o con un danno persino. So solo che appena inizio qualcosa so che andrà male, quindi mi aspetto il peggio, ma non sono bravo, succede sempre peggio di quello che penso io, come due teste del motore con la valvola saltata nel giro di 1000 km...fico.


Sforzi verso cosa?
Anch'io sai se mi metto a fare vent'anni di sforzi per cambiare la testa ad una persona non ottengo nulla eh?
Ma come andrà male?
Non sei tu quello che sa tutto su come devono vivere la vita gli altri?
Rifletti su questo.
Dipende da cosa inizi e come lo inizi.
Anche lamentarsi sempre delle aspettative deluse è indice di immaturità e infantilismo.
Hai salute e lavoro.
Hai tutto.

Il resto è un di più: inutile che lo rivendichi in ogni post.

E a te è andata meno peggio di tanta altra gente.
C'è un fatto però...
Le persone non amano parlare molto delle proprio delusioni e sofferenze...
Perchè si vergognano
E sanno che creano imbarazzo e disagio negli altri...

Sai no?
Se uno si fa la nomea di lamentone...gli altri stan lontani...
Perchè tutti noi amiamo il positivo non il negativo.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Annuccia..potessi di quoterei...il fato....ma ti sembra che a 30 uno invochi la sfiga???ma non esiste....il destino lo costruisci giorno per giorno..certo lui si abbatte..al suo posto diventerei una belva feroce..lotterei come un cane..mai arrendersi...mai.


mai arrebdersi? Io mi sono arreso dopo 20 anni di sbrodolamenti di merda, dopo aver guardato il frigo ed aver scoperto che quel giorno avrei mangiato del pane...perchè quello c'era e si veniva pagati il girono dopo.
Che dire, non so che vita hai vissuto tu, ma se la vita ti da solo belle sberle e resisti 20 anni, ammazza che costanza che si ha.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai pianto addosso, ho solo visto chiaramente che 20 anni di sforzi sono stati sempre inutili, sempre tutto si è risolto con un nulla di fatto o con un danno persino. So solo che appena inizio qualcosa so che andrà male, quindi mi aspetto il peggio, ma non sono bravo, succede sempre peggio di quello che penso io, come due teste del motore con la valvola saltata nel giro di 1000 km...fico.


Daniele nella vita gli sforzi servono sempre! 
nulla è inutile! 

pensi che la vita per me sia facile? 
vivo da sola, percepisco uno stipendio da impiegata...pago il mutuo (anche se è una rata molto piccola), faccio 3 lavori per pagarmi le spese, devo mantenere 46 kg di cane (che sono la mia vita)....ora devo cambiarmi la macchina perchè la mia sta praticamente morendo e sto già cercando di capire quali spese inutili posso tagliare per pagare le rate della macchina!

sono stata tradita, ho sofferto, sono caduta, mi sono rialzata e sono sempre andata avanti!

non permetto a niente e nessuno di devastarmi! sempre a testa alta col sorriso!! Daniele se ce l'ho fatta io ce la puoi fare anche te!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai pianto addosso, ho solo visto chiaramente che 20 anni di sforzi sono stati sempre inutili, sempre tutto si è risolto con un nulla di fatto o con un danno persino. So solo che appena inizio qualcosa so che andrà male, quindi mi aspetto il peggio, ma non sono bravo, succede sempre peggio di quello che penso io, come due teste del motore con la valvola saltata nel giro di 1000 km...fico.


 Cazzate. Tu non hai buttato via 20 anni, ti sei laureato, hai trovato lavoro, sei una brava persona, mi risulta( io credo a Rabarbaro).
Se tu fossi un tossico o un delinquente ti darei ragione. Ma anche a loro viene data una possibilità. Mi dici, caro il mio bel ragazzo, perchè una persona che si dà la pena di seguire dei principi morali, di fare le cose giuste, che ha delle possibilità, un potenziale, dovrebbe cedere il passo a quancun'altro che magari manco se lo merita? Sei stanco che le cose vadano male? Tesoro, prova a sperare che ti vadano bene. Sapessi a quanta gente vanno male e sperano, scongiurano... e lì davvero non c'è nulla da fare. Guarda che tu, chiaramente, non puoi vedere il tuo futuro se continui imperterrito a scrutare il passato.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

Quindi i terremotati che hanno perso la casa sono solo dei lamentoni che devono prenderlo in culo ed sorridere alla vita? lo sai che io come loro ho perso tutto? Mi rimane solo la mia Fiat 500 e la mia alfa romeo peer dirmi quello che avevo, ho dovuto sentirmi ospite a casa mia e pagarne l'affitto a chi? per cosa? perchè lo stato diceva così, ma ti pare che io a casa mia debba pagare l'affitto? Solo perchè lo stato al suo tempo non tutelò adeguatamente un minore cercandolo di tutelarlo bloccando tutto quello che avrebbe potuto fargli del bene...che figata questo mondo.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

basta xche Renato R. venga messo in carcere, che perda la sua credibilià e che mi dia 1000000 di Euro di danni...basta questo e sarò apposto con il mondo.
Che il mondo mi dimostri che se una persona ucccide verrà punita, anche dopo 23 anni.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> mai arrebdersi? Io mi sono arreso dopo 20 anni di sbrodolamenti di merda, dopo aver guardato il frigo ed aver scoperto che quel giorno avrei mangiato del pane...perchè quello c'era e si veniva pagati il girono dopo.
> Che dire, non so che vita hai vissuto tu, ma se la vita ti da solo belle sberle e resisti 20 anni, ammazza che costanza che si ha.


Intanto Daniele tu sai che io abito vicino a te e una volta due chiacchere ''reali''le vorrei fare...vorrei scrollarti di dosso questo pessimismo....e tuoi concittadini che hanno perso tutto??sai che a S.Agostino hanno inaugurato un sito..si chiama''santagostinonmolla''...forza....sei giovane,,una vita davanti...


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non si doveva fare un pullman per picchiare selvaggiamente daniele?
> è la giornata giusta...alla faccia del terremoto si va a ferrara in missione punitiva:kick:


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi i terremotati che hanno perso la casa sono solo dei lamentoni che devono prenderlo in culo ed sorridere alla vita? lo sai che io come loro ho perso tutto? Mi rimane solo la mia Fiat 500 e la mia alfa romeo peer dirmi quello che avevo, ho dovuto sentirmi ospite a casa mia e pagarne l'affitto a chi? per cosa? perchè lo stato diceva così, ma ti pare che io a casa mia debba pagare l'affitto? Solo perchè lo stato al suo tempo non tutelò adeguatamente un minore cercandolo di tutelarlo bloccando tutto quello che avrebbe potuto fargli del bene...che figata questo mondo.


Daniele... i terremotati che hanno perso tutto si stanno dando da fare, lo sai quanto me, e l'impressione che si trae dalle interviste(e per me e per te anche parlando a quelli che conosciamo del posto) è quello di una dignitosa risoluzione a ripartire, a ricominciare, a non arrendersi. E sai che probabilmente almeno uno di quei paesi non potrà essere più ricostruito, sai che molta di quella gente dovrà trasferirsi per sempre. Ma cosa potrebbero fare, inveire contro la faglia? Lo hai visto lo striscione a Mirandola, no? E non ti lamentare dell'essere in affitto, conosco almeno un paio di persone che adesso maledicono il giorno che hanno comprato... se erano ancora in affitto non perdevano niente.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Intanto Daniele tu sai che io abito vicino a te e una volta due chiacchere ''reali''le vorrei fare...vorrei scrollarti di dosso questo pessimismo....e tuoi concittadini che hanno perso tutto??sai che a S.Agostino hanno inaugurato un sito..si chiama''santagostinonmolla''...forza....sei giovane,,una vita davanti...


Anche io ho perso tutto, a  nessuno è fregato ed ho provato a tirarmi su di nuovo, co fatica e con tanti sforzi. Economicamente mi ha rovinato una ragazza che non ha avuto sensibilità per la morte di mio padre, per capire che non avrei retto una cosa che avevo detto che non avrei retto e che non avevo ne il tempo e ne i soldi per stare dietro a puttanate del genere, ha scelto la via facile per sè, condannando me a questo e dopo Renatino, non posso più accettare  che quacuno si faccia i cazzi propri alle mie spalle, ho sempre detto che mi sarei difeso e per il bene che le ho voluto non mi sono difseso, sperando che capisse cosa le ho regalato...la sua faccia ancora intatta.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele... i terremotati che hanno perso tutto si stanno dando da fare, lo sai quanto me, e l'impressione che si trae dalle interviste(e per me e per te anche parlando a quelli che conosciamo del posto) è quello di una dignitosa risoluzione a ripartire, a ricominciare, a non arrendersi. E sai che probabilmente almeno uno di quei paesi non potrà essere più ricostruito, sai che molta di quella gente dovrà trasferirsi per sempre. Ma cosa potrebbero fare, inveire contro la faglia? Lo hai visto lo striscione a Mirandola, no? E non ti lamentare dell'essere in affitto, conosco almeno un paio di persone che adesso maledicono il giorno che hanno comprato... se erano ancora in affitto non perdevano niente.


Io ero in affitto nel mio!!! Io pagavo l'afffitto di quello che era mio di diritto. Io ho perso tutto e quando ho provato a fare qualcosa ho riperso altro, come per punizione, di non essere atto al mio posto.

Il posto che si compete a me quale è??? Me  lo chiedo da anni.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> basta xche Renato R. venga messo in carcere, che perda la sua credibilià e che mi dia 1000000 di Euro di danni...basta questo e sarò apposto con il mondo.
> Che il mondo mi dimostri che se una persona ucccide verrà punita, anche dopo 23 anni.


Allora:
Fa così.
Porta prove certe di quanto asserisci su Renato.
Poi fai riaprire il caso
I giudici decideranno cosa fare.
Ma occhio non tu casomai decidi quello che ti spetta di risarcimento.
Ma loro.

E ricorda che l'uomo che voleva un dato risarcimento per sè stesso e per la Germania 
fu lo zio Adolf.

E si sono visti i frutti del suo impegno: 65milioni di morti.

Fai riaprire il caso.
Ma se Renato è scagionato perchè ha ben tre testimoni a suo favore.
Significa che non è stato Renato a uccidere tuo padre.

Ed è ancora infantile ragionare che dato che tuo padre è stato assassinato tu debba avere per forza il suo assassino.

La vita non funziona così.

E tutte le persone vittime di qualcosa lo sanno.

Non mi pare poi che i terremotati siano là che si lamentino.
Ma si sono subito dati da fare.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anche io ho perso tutto, a nessuno è fregato ed ho provato a tirarmi su di nuovo, co fatica e con tanti sforzi. Economicamente mi ha rovinato una ragazza che non ha avuto sensibilità per la morte di mio padre, per capire che non avrei retto una cosa che avevo detto che non avrei retto e che non avevo ne il tempo e ne i soldi per stare dietro a puttanate del genere, ha scelto la via facile per sè, condannando me a questo e dopo Renatino, non posso più accettare che quacuno si faccia i cazzi propri alle mie spalle, ho sempre detto che mi sarei difeso e per il bene che le ho voluto non mi sono difseso, sperando che capisse cosa le ho regalato...la sua faccia ancora intatta.



outing....Daniele io sto facendo un'affare importantissimo con una persona con la quale ci siamo querelati..e per un pelo non presi a pugni....sai perche'????io guardo lontano....adesso siamo amiconi....e debbo dire che questo affare non l'avrei fatto cosi'bene..capito???Bisogna cancellare il passato.......


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2012)

AVVISO--------Chi rimane al cazzeggio qua' e non guarda la partita dell'Italia.......verr'a colto dalla sindrome del manager..ovverossia sempre moscio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ero in affitto nel mio!!! Io pagavo l'afffitto di quello che era mio di diritto. Io ho perso tutto e quando ho provato a fare qualcosa ho riperso altro, come per punizione, di non essere atto al mio posto.
> 
> Il posto che si compete a me quale è??? Me lo chiedo da anni.


Daniele cazzo, le smusate le prendiamo tutti!Tu indubbiamente ne hai prese di grosse, grossissime ma io pure ho avuto la mia parte, ingiustizie, torti, tradimenti, cattiverie. Ma ho trovato anche del buono, è per quello che si combatte, per poter sorridere e 'fanculo a chi ci ha fatto del male.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

renato doveva 250.000.000 Lire più qualcosa che non ho ancora trovato a mio padre. Mio padre era andato da Renato quel giorno a Chioggia...mio padre aveva il brutto vizio di telefonare ogni 3 ore a mia madre quando era fuori (non esisteva il cellulare al tempo). Stava andando da Rovigo a Chioggia.  Poi mio padre è morto. la macchina fu ritrovata a Piove di Sacco e tutto puntava su questo Renatino. 
Renatino fece la sceneggiata, ma finì in galera, ma fu scagionato da alcuni testimoni...tutti non incesurati e tutti amici di faccia d'angelo. Perchè credere a chi non è credibile? ue giorni dopo l'appartamento che in scrittura privata era stato dato come garanzia a mio padre passa di mano da Renatino alla moglie. Noi avevamo tutte le carte che pportavano a lui, le abbiamo consegnate alle autorità competenti che...hanno insabbiato. Il mio fratellastro anni più tardi fu bloccato nelle indagini da un suo collega (poliziotto anche lui) che gli disse che qualcuno gli aveva detto che se teneva a  sua figlia...non avrebbe dovuto indagare oltre. Sapppiamo che il giudice non indagò per nulla, che tutto è scomparsi nel nulla e che le carte da noi date sono scomparse...ditemi un poco, cosa dovrei fare a questo PM???  SOno vittima di un assassino e della magistratura del cazzo di questo stato di merda...ma non posso dimostrarlo perchè dovrei farlo allo stato. 
Posso solo subire e stare zitto, sapendo, solo sapendo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele cazzo, le smusate le prendiamo tutti!Tu indubbiamente ne hai prese di grosse, grossissime ma io pure ho avuto la mia parte, ingiustizie, torti, tradimenti, cattiverie. Ma ho trovato anche del buono, è per quello che si combatte, per poter sorridere e 'fanculo a chi ci ha fatto del male.


Ma lui pensa di averle prese solo lui no?
Ma Sbriciola non hai per caso qualche amica lamentona?
Cosa si fa con le persone che quando le incontri iniziano a farti il rosario delle loro disgrazie?


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Daniele cazzo, le smusate le prendiamo tutti!Tu indubbiamente ne hai prese di grosse, grossissime ma io pure ho avuto la mia parte, ingiustizie, torti, tradimenti, cattiverie. Ma ho trovato anche del buono, è per quello che si combatte, per poter sorridere e 'fanculo a chi ci ha fatto del male.


Io ho un morto per terra ed un assassino a piede libero...quando un male di porta via un caro è nulla a confronto e fidatevi se vi dico questo...ho vissuto entrambe le cose.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> renato doveva 250.000.000 Lire più qualcosa che non ho ancora trovato a mio padre. Mio padre era andato da Renato quel giorno a Chioggia...mio padre aveva il brutto vizio di telefonare ogni 3 ore a mia madre quando era fuori (non esisteva il cellulare al tempo). Stava andando da Rovigo a Chioggia.  Poi mio padre è morto. la macchina fu ritrovata a Piove di Sacco e tutto puntava su questo Renatino.
> Renatino fece la sceneggiata, ma finì in galera, ma fu scagionato da alcuni testimoni...tutti non incesurati e tutti amici di faccia d'angelo. Perchè credere a chi non è credibile? ue giorni dopo l'appartamento che in scrittura privata era stato dato come garanzia a mio padre passa di mano da Renatino alla moglie. Noi avevamo tutte le carte che pportavano a lui, le abbiamo consegnate alle autorità competenti che...hanno insabbiato. Il mio fratellastro anni più tardi fu bloccato nelle indagini da un suo collega (poliziotto anche lui) che gli disse che qualcuno gli aveva detto che se teneva a  sua figlia...non avrebbe dovuto indagare oltre. Sapppiamo che il giudice non indagò per nulla, che tutto è scomparsi nel nulla e che le carte da noi date sono scomparse...ditemi un poco, cosa dovrei fare a questo PM???  SOno vittima di un assassino e della magistratura del cazzo di questo stato di merda...ma non posso dimostrarlo perchè dovrei farlo allo stato.
> Posso solo subire e stare zitto, sapendo, solo sapendo.


All'epoca di questi fatti tu avevi quanti anni?
Poi racconta come mai tuo padre ha dato questi soldi a Renato.
E in che termini.
Racconta cosa ha fatto tuo padre per tornare in possesso di quel denaro.

A me sembra tutta una storia posticcia.

Ovvio che se c'è di mezzo faccia d'Angelo...
Meglio non avere affari.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Inizi

La carriera criminale di Felice Maniero comincia dall'adolescenza quando aiuta lo zio Renato e la sua banda nei furti di bestiame, nelle piccole rapine e nel nascondere le armi lungo le rive del fiume Brenta. Fin da giovane diceva che sarebbe stato felice di andare in carcere perché così avrebbe dimostrato di non essere inferiore agli altri.

Quando era da poco maggiorenne capì che l'oro era molto più redditizio dell'abigeato così cominciò a dedicarsi alle rapine di laboratori dove si lavora il metallo biondo facendosi aiutare da alcuni amici di Campolongo Maggiore. In quegli anni in Veneto si lavorava il 75% dell'oro mondiale. [senza fonte] ed aveva la crescita del PIL più alta in Europa
Ascesa criminale

Maniero entra quindi in contatto con le bande di Venezia, di Mestre e con i membri delle mafie meridionali in quel periodo in soggiorno obbligato in Veneto. A Venezia il gruppo di Maniero impone ai cambisti del casinò una tangente di 1.500.000 lire al giorno mentre dai gruppi malavitosi ottiene droga e assimila alcune regole tipiche della malavita; in quel periodo la banda si rese colpevole di uno dei primi omicidi, quello di Gianni Barizza, un ricettatore che tenne per sé parte di una refurtiva. I contatti con la malavita si notano anche dalle condizioni in cui Barizza venne ritrovato, incaprettato, un modus operandi che non apparteneva alla cultura del luogo.

Dopo vent'anni di rapine, rapimenti, evasioni e omicidi, è divenuto il capo della Mala del Brenta, quando nell'agosto 1993 è arrestato sul suo yacht al largo di Capri.
Arresti ed evasioni

Arrestato per la prima volta nel 1980, nella sua lunga carriera colleziona una serie di clamorose evasioni: nel 1987 evade dal carcere di Fossombrone; dopo l'arresto del 1993 viene detenuto al carcere di massima sicurezza di Vicenza dove progetta un'evasione corrompendo, con la promessa di 80 milioni ciascuno, due guardie penitenziarie che però si ravvedono ed avvertono la direzione del carcere; si decide il trasferimento al supercarcere di Padova dove però, il 14 giugno 1994, è protagonista di un'altra clamorosa evasione assieme al braccio destro Antonio Pandolfo e ad altri fedelissimi (anche in questo caso con la corruzione, questa volta riuscita, di una guardia penitenziaria).

Catturato a Torino nel novembre successivo, viene condannato a 33 anni di reclusione, poi ridotti a venti anni e quattro mesi (pena definitiva). È stato difeso dall'avvocato veneziano Vittorio Usigli, noto alle cronache anche per un flirt con Ornella Vanoni.
Collaboratore di giustizia

Nel febbraio 1995 si pente e contribuisce a smantellare la sua banda.

Viene alloggiato a spese dello Stato con la famiglia in una lussuosa villa (in realtà la villa è sua) tanto che ne nasce uno scandalo con perdita della protezione per pentiti (In realtà la perde per essersi allontanato dal domicilio). Il 14 dicembre 1996 è condannato dalla Corte d'assise d'appello di Venezia a 11 anni di carcere e 60 milioni di lire di multa grazie alle attenuanti generiche e alla diminuente per la collaborazione. Solo il 2 maggio 1998 è arrestato per scontare la pena residua, quattro anni.

Diviene in seguito collaboratore di giustizia e viene ammesso al programma di protezione, da cui viene escluso per una serie di violazioni delle regole di comportamento[senza fonte]. (in realtà non ne è escluso, ne sono esclusi i familiari). In seguito cambia sia nome che volto e sconta la pena in una località segreta.

Nel febbraio 2006 il suo nome ritorna sui giornali per il suicidio della figlia trentunenne.[2]


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> renato doveva 250.000.000 Lire più qualcosa che non ho ancora trovato a mio padre. Mio padre era andato da Renato quel giorno a Chioggia...mio padre aveva il brutto vizio di telefonare ogni 3 ore a mia madre quando era fuori (non esisteva il cellulare al tempo). Stava andando da Rovigo a Chioggia.  Poi mio padre è morto. la macchina fu ritrovata a Piove di Sacco e tutto puntava su questo Renatino.
> Renatino fece la sceneggiata, ma finì in galera, ma fu scagionato da alcuni testimoni...tutti non incesurati e tutti amici di faccia d'angelo. Perchè credere a chi non è credibile? ue giorni dopo l'appartamento che in scrittura privata era stato dato come garanzia a mio padre passa di mano da Renatino alla moglie. Noi avevamo tutte le carte che pportavano a lui, le abbiamo consegnate alle autorità competenti che...hanno insabbiato. Il mio fratellastro anni più tardi fu bloccato nelle indagini da un suo collega (poliziotto anche lui) che gli disse che qualcuno gli aveva detto che se teneva a  sua figlia...non avrebbe dovuto indagare oltre. Sapppiamo che il giudice non indagò per nulla, che tutto è scomparsi nel nulla e che le carte da noi date sono scomparse...ditemi un poco, cosa dovrei fare a questo PM???  SOno vittima di un assassino e della magistratura del cazzo di questo stato di merda...ma non posso dimostrarlo perchè dovrei farlo allo stato.
> Posso solo subire e stare zitto, sapendo, solo sapendo.


Scusa ma tuo padre era un prestata soldi ??
cioè tu parli di un renatino e un faccia d'angelo..
Quindi io immagino una cosca..
io se ho un po' di cervello non presto soldi ad uno che si chiama faccia d'angelo..e spero che facci d'angelo di cui parli tu non sia Felice Maniero ex boss della mala del brenta.... e poi penso di andare a riscuoterli cosi a cazzo di cane...
Cioè voglio dire Daniele ragiona ... E che cavolo... Se sei in quei giri insomma ritieniti fortunato ad essere ancora vivo...
e se vuoi fare giustizia riapri il caso no?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Annuccia..potessi di quoterei...il fato....ma ti sembra che a 30 uno invochi la sfiga???ma non esiste....il destino lo costruisci giorno per giorno..certo lui si abbatte..al suo posto diventerei una belva feroce..lotterei come un cane..mai arrendersi...mai.



è un po la storia del mostro di cui parlavo nel post di ultimo...
si nutre del tuo dispiacere cresce e ti sbrana...e li si che diventa difficile difendersi..
se smetti di nutrirlo prima o poi muore...
il mio ancora sta li lo ammetto...ma col cavolo che mi lascio prendere di nuovo...ogni tanto se sono in vena mi diverto a tirargli le freccette...però senza esagerare ..sai com'è


la vita è una sola...e ci sono cose ben peggiori..mio cognato ha lottato contro un male...a soli 26 anni...ha subito kemio e 2 autotrapianti di midollo...sempre con forza...sia lui sia mia sorella che amorevolmente le è stata accanto....adesso forse è fuori...
quel ragazzo non ha mai perso la speranza ne il sorriso ti rendi conto...
alla fine ha detto...:tiè...fumaaaaaa

adesso dovrà fare(scusa daniele se racconto i cavoli miei)una gastroscopia perchè dall'ultima tac hanno visto qualcosa...speriamo bene...ma lui non si arrende...

il tradimento non uccide....ti fa stare male ma solo se lo vuoi...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è un po la storia del mostro di cui parlavo nel post di ultimo...
> si nutre del tuo dispiacere cresce e ti sbrana...e li si che diventa difficile difendersi..
> se smetti di nutrirlo prima o poi muore...
> il mio ancora sta li lo ammetto...ma col cavolo che mi lascio prendere di nuovo...ogni tanto se sono in vena mi diverto a tirargli le freccette...però senza esagerare ..sai com'è
> ...


Dici il vero...
Ma credimi la mente ci gioca brutti scherzi no?
La scelta è tra: No io sono un normale e reagisco, no io sono un psicopatico e vivrò da psicopatico...

Ma sul mostro hai ragione no?
Infatti ci sono persone che fanno di un'altra persona un'ossessione!

Ricordo qui...eheheheheehe...la mia amica Orchidea...alias rita 1973...
eheheheehehehe

Cavoli niente eh?
Era ossessionata da quell'uomo...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
Baubau, miciomicio...
Un bel giorno conosce un bell'uomo e paffete in men che non si fica...non ha più pensato all'altro no?

In questo senso casso scaccia casso funziona...no?
Così la nostra Orchidea si rese conto di aver fatto un'ossessione di sto tizio...
Solo perchè non aveva nient'altro eh?

Poi ma porco casso...
Conosco una
Mi dice sei triste
Le dico...tutte le mie ossessioni per il male che mi hanno fatto certe donne...
Scappa invece di darmela eh?

eheheheheehehehe....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma tuo padre era un prestata soldi ??
> cioè tu parli di un renatino e un faccia d'angelo..
> Quindi io immagino una cosca..
> io se ho un po' di cervello non presto soldi ad uno che si chiama faccia d'angelo..e spero che facci d'angelo di cui parli tu non sia Felice Maniero ex boss della mala del brenta.... e poi penso di andare a riscuoterli cosi a cazzo di cane...
> ...


e inoltre, se lo deve fare allo Stato che lo faccia. ora che c'è Europa, può presentare la causa in copia, e vedrai che qualcosa si muoverà. non per niente c'è la commissione antimafia attiva a Bruxelles. ogni denuncia può aiutare a questi a trovare moventi e appigli.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e inoltre, se lo deve fare allo Stato che lo faccia. ora che c'è Europa, può presentare la causa in copia, e vedrai che qualcosa si muoverà. non per niente c'è la commissione antimafia attiva a Bruxelles. ogni denuncia può aiutare a questi a trovare moventi e appigli.


Ma quella gente non scherzava eh?
[video=youtube;p2GEyPcspVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2GEyPcspVU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quella gente non scherzava eh?


Nessuno scherza, né la mala, né lo Stato, né chi è colpito dalla mala o dallo Stato. E' l'eterna battaglia fra bene e male, dove spesso male è bene e bene è male. Dove si confonde tutto nel grigio. Ma senza questa battaglia, tutto diventa troppo bene o troppo male, bianco o nero. E sappiamo dalla storia e nostra esperienza, che pendere da un solo lato ci rende vulnerabili, perché perdiamo il senso della vita e diventiamo imprudenti.

Nella società, ognuno ha il suo posto e per tenerlo deve combattere. Se non combatte, perde. Chi perde, muore. E' la legge della natura. Non ci uccidono più orsi, lupi o leoni, ma siamo noi i predatori più feroci di questo pianeta. Predatori che tutti hanno il diritto di essere, vivere e vincere, se possono.


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

Mio padre come lavooro secondario faceva il risanatore di aziende...e ci metteva del proprio. questa volta Renatino usò i soldi di mio padre non per l'azienda, ma per giri con il caro Felice Maniero, che tra parentesi è libero, adesso.  Non posso riaprire il caso perchè esistono ancora persone che possono fare del male alla mia famiglia, se lo riaprissi finirei sotto minaccia come fu per il mio fratellastro.
Devo ritenermi fortunato di essere ancora vivo in uno stato che non ha fatto nulla? Bene, allora ho ragione io a dire che non accetto le regole di questo stato visto che le regole che lo stato stesso si è dato sono state calpestate. 

Vivo una intera vita dicendomi di essere fortunato per avere un padre morto ammazzato e per aver perso tutto per colpa di uno stato che tra regole e regoline mi ha fatto finire in mutande? Ma siamo pazzi?
La vita  se è  a metà non è un bene prezioso, se sogni alla notte cose orribili è una tortura  orribile che non posso controllare e per  mia fortuna era riiuscito dopo anni a evitare quegli incubi e nonostante la gorssissima ferita ero anche sicuro di me.

Purtroppo la carissima Serena gradiva  il mio essere sicuro di me solo quando le serviva, del resto era infastidita da questo, perchè così non era lei, sapendo che il tradimento mi avrebbe richiamato alcune cose del passato, visto che eci ero passato già una volta e le avevo detto che con fatica avevo chiuso la porta del passato dopo il primo tradimento, ma che non avrei retto oltre. Io so che lei mi ha tgradito per rompere il nostro rappporto per lei stessa, incapace di lasciarmi ed allo stesso tempo per vedermi crollare preda dei miei incubi per beare la sua di autostima, perchè....perchè lei mi disse che voleva dirmi quello che aveva fatto, ma purtroppo o lo si fa quando ti è consentito oppure devi stare zitto e non parlare neppure con nessuno.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Daniele io capisco tutto e tu sai perchè sai, che con storie simili son"Costretto"a convivere spesso e volentieri....!Hai ragione e ci mancherebbe...ma le cose giuste daniele non sono di questo mondo....possiam provare ad esser giusti noi....ma non possiam pretendere un senso di giustizia da altre persone perchè...se ne sbattono i coioni....il denaro ed i cazzi propri prima di tutto...questa è la società,questo è il mondo....!!!Daniele su una cosa non son d'accordo con te e mi permetto di rappresentartelo.SEI PRESUNTUOSO!Cosa ti dà la certezza che non puoi avere un domani migliore,una vita migliore?Cosa?ti è andata male fino ad oggi...perchè dovrebbe andarti male la vita intera?Ti andrà male se tu vorrai farla andare male come stai facendo.....!LASCIA LA POSSIBILITà ALLA VITA DI SORPRENDERTI IN POSITIVO....QUESTIONE DI TEMPO POTREBBE ACCADERE......!!!!


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

Oscuro, Serena era la mia ultima prova sulle persone, non credo più in nessuno e mi sono chiuso in me stesso fino alla fine dei miei giorni, inganno senza volerlo la psicologa, perchè...perchè non voglio che nessuno mi conosca per quello che sono. 
Fino a che non avevo conosciuto Serena avevo solo avuto fregature dalla gente, ho conosciuto lei e decisi di provarci, per una ultima volta ad avere fiducia, di provare che questo mondo non è da distruggere del tutto...ho sbagliato, ho sbagliato alla grande, questo mondo va distrutto in tutti i modi, con la guerra, con l'atomica, con tutto quello che noi abbiamo di male, perchè a fronte di poche persone decenti...ci sono troppi maiali in giro libero di nuocere.
Non ho fiducia nel genere umano in toto, per me tutti sanno darsi delle grandi illusioni e si illudono di aver fatto del bene anche quando hanno fatto del male, tipico esempio quello dei traditori che si dicono "ma non ho fatto niente di male, ho solo preso una cosa per me senza fare del male alll'altro!", nota balla che in caso di scoperta si distrugge sempre. Avete mai visto un tradito in questo sito che diceva, "Si, ma mi ha detto che non mi ha tolto nulla, in fondo si è regalata/o un momento di felicità tutto suo!".
Perchè sono cattivo verso queste persone? Perchè hanno fatto del male e devono essere consapevoli di quello che hanno fatto, null'altro, basta scuse, basta lenire le loro colpe come altri hanno fatto con quella puttana di Roma che stava con me, basta balle. La realtà è che chi scusa o sminuisce le colpe di chi ha sbagliato è un criminale come chi ha fatto il danno.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Daniele*

Daniele io non discuto che il mondo sia popolato da persone di merda....su questo siamo d'accordo....!L'errore è puntare tutte le fisches su una persona....!Se quella persona ci delude finiamo di vivere?ti sembra un concetto giusto?E se l'errore fosse il tuo ad aver puntato tutte le tue speranze su una stronza?Daniele vuoi sapere perchè in generale e anche qui dentro si tende sempre ad assolvere a giustificare TUTTO E TUTTI con i se ed i ma?PERCHè ASSOLVENDO GLI ALTRI  I LORO COMPORTAMENTI E LE LORO AZIONI DI MERDA ASSOLVIAMO NOI STESSI...CI SENTIAMO MIGLIORI....CI SENTIAMO MENO SOLI DI FRONTE AGLI ERRORI....!!!!!Il meccanismo è questo,perchè lothar dice che tradire non è agire scorrettamente?Perchè è il primo a farlo....non credi?LA GENTE SI RACCONTA SEMPRE LA COSA PIù CONVENIENTE...e sti GRAN CAZZI DEGLI ALTRI....TANTO FANNO TUTTI COSì.....


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Mio padre come lavooro secondario faceva il risanatore di aziende*...e ci metteva del proprio. questa volta Renatino usò i soldi di mio padre non per l'azienda, ma per *giri con il caro Felice Maniero*, che tra parentesi è libero, adesso.  Non posso *riaprire il caso* perchè esistono ancora *persone che possono fare del male alla mia famiglia*, se lo riaprissi finirei *sotto minaccia* come fu per il mio fratellastro.
> Devo ritenermi f*ortunato di essere ancora vivo* in uno stato che non ha fatto nulla? Bene, allora ho ragione io a dire che non accetto le regole di questo stato visto che le regole che lo stato stesso si è dato sono state calpestate.
> 
> Vivo una intera vita dicendomi di essere fortunato per avere un *padre morto ammazzato* e per aver perso tutto per colpa di uno stato che tra regole e regoline mi ha fatto finire in mutande? Ma siamo pazzi?
> ...


ritengo, a questO punto, che la carissima serena oltre ad avere dei problemi con te abbia pensato bene di tirarsi fuori da situazioni "un pizzico" oltre e troppo complicate per una fidanzata...

...e credo l'abbia fatto LEGITTIMAMENTE!!!

...non mi sento magari di dire "giustamente"...ma LEGITTIMAMENTE si, cazzo...si!!!


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ritengo, a questO punto, che la carissima serena oltre ad avere dei problemi con te abbia pensato bene di tirarsi fuori da situazioni "un pizzico" oltre e troppo complicate per una fidanzata...
> 
> ...e credo l'abbia fatto LEGITTIMAMENTE!!!
> 
> ...non mi sento magari di dire "giustamente"...ma LEGITTIMAMENTE si, cazzo...si!!!


Ciao,

nessuna legittimazione!!!

lo lasciava e basta ...

sienne


----------



## tesla (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non credo che la mia vita andrà tanto meglio, il fato si è divertito a gettermi addosso tanta merda e si diverte ogni anno a fare falire qualche mia cosa. Non c'è calma per me, non c'è serenità, pensate che o non agngno l'amore, a quanto mai la calma.



ma esiste un fato? 

forse una tribù aborigena australiana che si nutre di marsupiali può credere a una cosa del genere, ma un ingegnere?

inoltre se vuoi la calma, coltivi la vendetta?
se vuoi la calma vai 3 mesi in tibet a zufolare con i monaci, ti insegneranno la strada per trovare la serenità nelle piccole cose, non nello sterminio dei nemici.
terza cosa vuoi dare la soddisfazione ai tuoi nemici di aver distrutto anche te?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ho sbagliato alla grande, questo mondo va distrutto in tutti i modi, con la guerra, con l'atomica, con tutto quello che noi abbiamo di male, perchè a fronte di poche persone decenti...ci sono troppi maiali in giro libero di nuocere.
> Non ho fiducia nel genere umano in toto, per me tutti sanno darsi delle grandi illusioni e si illudono di aver fatto del bene anche quando hanno fatto del male, tipico esempio quello dei traditori che si dicono "ma non ho fatto niente di male, ho solo preso una cosa per me senza fare del male alll'altro!", nota balla che in caso di scoperta si distrugge sempre. Avete mai visto un tradito in questo sito che diceva, "Si, ma mi ha detto che non mi ha tolto nulla, in fondo si è regalata/o un momento di felicità tutto suo!".
> Perchè sono cattivo verso queste persone? Perchè hanno fatto del male e devono essere consapevoli di quello che hanno fatto, null'altro, basta scuse, basta lenire le loro colpe come altri hanno fatto con quella puttana di Roma che stava con me, basta balle. La realtà è che chi scusa o sminuisce le colpe di chi ha sbagliato è un criminale come chi ha fatto il danno.


Sembra un passo di Mein Kampf...
Del resto era una palingenesi no?
Tutto il mondo assoggettato alla razza pura!
Na pangermania di uomini puri che sottometteva tutto il resto dell'umanità, fatto da debosciati, bolscevichi....ebrei...ecc..ecc..ecc...no?
Adolf era convinto di essere il benefattore del mondo eh?

65 milioni di morti.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Diciamola*

Diciamola tutta.....puoi tirarti fuori da situazione complicate senza tradire....!!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ritengo, a questO punto, che la carissima serena oltre ad avere dei problemi con te abbia pensato bene di tirarsi fuori da situazioni "un pizzico" oltre e troppo complicate per una fidanzata...
> 
> ...e credo l'abbia fatto LEGITTIMAMENTE!!!
> 
> ...non mi sento magari di dire "giustamente"...ma LEGITTIMAMENTE si, cazzo...si!!!


Secondo lavoro risanare aziende prestando denaro...
Capito?
Sai no quando si è alla canna del gas no?
E con interessi eh?

Sai quando banche non ti aiutano più...no?


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ritengo, a questO punto, che la carissima serena oltre ad avere dei problemi con te abbia pensato bene di tirarsi fuori da situazioni "un pizzico" oltre e troppo complicate per una fidanzata...
> 
> ...e credo l'abbia fatto LEGITTIMAMENTE!!!
> 
> ...non mi sento magari di dire "giustamente"...ma LEGITTIMAMENTE si, cazzo...si!!!


bastava che lo lasciasse!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> nessuna legittimazione!!!
> 
> ...


giusto, ma troppo facile a dirsi

senti, se io una mattina mi svegliassi e mi rendessi conto di ritrovarmi una fidanzata la cui famiglia è invischiata in situazioni così particolari, non so come reagisco...
...cioè....confusione, imbarazzo, timore, mille sensazioni...

...ricorda sempre che QUI conosciamo di tutti le versioni di una sola parte...non sappiamo come ha vissuto e vive lei!!!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo lavoro risanare aziende prestando denaro...
> Capito?
> Sai no quando si è alla canna del gas no?
> E con interessi eh?
> ...


capito BENISSIMO...!!!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ritengo, a questO punto, che la carissima serena oltre ad avere dei problemi con te abbia pensato bene di tirarsi fuori da situazioni "un pizzico" oltre e troppo complicate per una fidanzata...
> 
> ...e credo l'abbia fatto LEGITTIMAMENTE!!!
> 
> ...non mi sento magari di dire "giustamente"...ma LEGITTIMAMENTE si, cazzo...si!!!


Però sbagli...
Il padre di Daniele fu assassinato tanti anni fa...
All'epoca in cui la mala del brenta ne combinava una al giorno...
Serena viene molti anni dopo...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bastava che lo lasciasse!


E chi ti dice che lui non la lasciava in pace e che per questo lei giocò la carta del tradimento?
(magari neanche mai avvenuto eh?)
Pensaci un attimo...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> giusto, ma troppo facile a dirsi
> 
> senti, se io una mattina mi svegliassi e mi rendessi conto di ritrovarmi una fidanzata la cui famiglia è invischiata in situazioni così particolari, non so come reagisco...
> ...cioè....confusione, imbarazzo, timore, mille sensazioni...
> ...


Ecco perchè io volevo conoscere Serena no?:up::up::up:


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però sbagli...
> Il padre di Daniele fu assassinato tanti anni fa...
> All'epoca in cui la mala del brenta ne combinava una al giorno...
> Serena viene molti anni dopo...


si ma le vicende, processi e minacce, a quanto pare sono più recenti...

...sentite, avrà sbagliato i modi ecc., ma si è tirata fuori e aveva tutte le ragioni...

e ribadisco che non è facile rendersi conto di essersi infilati in ambiti così complicati...

...non oso immaginare la paura di quella ragazza ogni volta che riceve il messaggino minatorio...

non scherziamo...gli ha fatto le corna??? va bene, succede...enormi minkiate rispetto ad altri timori...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Poi non c'è scampo eh?
Presto del denaro? Ok.

Devo ventilare l'ipotesi che sto facendo una cosa a rischio mio.
Non tutelata nè da banche nè da stato.

Se uno mi risponde:
VUoi indietro il tuo denaro conte?

Chiedilo a felicetto maniero...

Nella mia testa si traduce così:
Vuoi campare conte? Ok...tu non hai mai prestato quel denaro e smetti di millantare crediti che non hai.
Anzi conte, manda un bel regalo al signor felicetto con scritto grazie per gli omaggi.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Aveva tutte le ragioni?Manco per niente, se ami una persona puoi prendere in considerazione il fatto di restarci accanto anche se è una persona scomoda no?si può comprendere anche chi fa una scelta diversa,ci mancherebbe, ma tutte le ragioni proprio no....!!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi non c'è scampo eh?
> Presto del denaro? Ok.
> 
> Devo ventilare l'ipotesi che sto facendo una cosa a rischio mio.
> ...


non entro nel dettaglio...non mi va...

dico solo che vista la situazione, il buon daniele dovrebbe solo BACIARE A TERRA pensando che nonostante tutta la vicenda, e nonostante lui, si ritrova a fianco una persona che vuole ancora starci...

...eccheccazzo va...


----------



## tesla (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi non c'è scampo eh?
> Presto del denaro? Ok.
> 
> Devo ventilare l'ipotesi che sto facendo una cosa a rischio mio.
> ...


discorso che fila decisamente



oscuro ha detto:


> Aveva tutte le ragioni?Manco per niente, se ami una persona puoi prendere in considerazione il fatto di restarci accanto anche se è una persona scomoda no?si può comprendere anche chi fa una scelta diversa,ci mancherebbe, ma tutte le ragioni proprio no....!!


a vent'anni? io a vent'anni al suo posto prendevo il primo volo per la thailandia così com'ero, senza nemmeno avvisare e passare da casa


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aveva tutte le ragioni?Manco per niente, *se ami una persona puoi prendere in considerazione il fatto di restarci accanto anche se è una persona scomoda* no?si può comprendere anche chi fa una scelta diversa,ci mancherebbe, ma tutte le ragioni proprio no....!!


ninetta bagarella si è sempre basata su questo...

...una gran troia!!!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aveva tutte le ragioni?Manco per niente, se ami una persona puoi prendere in considerazione il fatto di restarci accanto anche se è una persona scomoda no?si può comprendere anche chi fa una scelta diversa,ci mancherebbe, ma tutte le ragioni proprio no....!!


Ti faccio na domanda...
Ti è mai capitato di avere una donna che ti si attacca come una cozza?
Come fai a liberartene?


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che lui non la lasciava in pace e che per questo lei giocò la carta del tradimento?
> (magari neanche mai avvenuto eh?)
> Pensaci un attimo...


.... io mi baso su quello che scrive lui! e se sta cosi male non credo che abbia inventato una storia 



oscuro ha detto:


> Aveva tutte le ragioni?Manco per niente, se ami una persona puoi prendere in considerazione il fatto di restarci accanto anche se è una persona scomoda no?si può comprendere anche chi fa una scelta diversa,ci mancherebbe, ma tutte le ragioni proprio no....!!


esattamente!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Chaeater*

Paragone non calzante direi....!La moglie di borsellino?di falcone?di quei poveri agenti di scorta?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> .... io mi baso su quello che scrive lui! e se sta cosi male non credo che abbia inventato una storia
> 
> 
> 
> esattamente!


Io invece penso che lui ce la vende bella grossa capisci?
Dispostissimo a ricredermi difronte ai fatti concreti.
Ma io non voglio ancora stare male perchè subito parto con il cuore eh?
Io vado prima con il cervello eh?


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece penso che lui ce la vende bella grossa capisci?
> Dispostissimo a ricredermi difronte ai fatti concreti.
> Ma io non voglio ancora stare male perchè subito parto con il cuore eh?
> Io vado prima con il cervello eh?


io non credo che la venda....
Daniele è un ragazzo buono.... e gli eventi lo hanno ferito! deve imparare a rialzarsi e guardare avanti


----------



## tesla (15 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> .... io mi baso su quello che scrive lui! e se sta cosi male non credo che abbia inventato una storia


simy, lui dice che è stato malissimo, poi ha recuperato la sua vita e tutto andava meglio finchè non è arrivato il tradimento di serena.
io credo che  sia stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, ma questo vaso era già stracolmo e non l'ha riempito LEI.
lei ha la goccia capisci, ma quel vaso, anzi quella cisterna andava ben oltre le sue responsabilità.
non la si può caricare di responsabilità per tutto quel casino, che sarebbe anche rispuntato comunque per fargli pagare dazio. anche solo se gli avessero rubato la macchina magari.
la serena ha fatto una vaccata d'accordo, magari perchè aveva 20 anni, magari per altre ragioni come dice il conte, ma diciamo che non la possiamo incolpare di tutte le colpe del pianeta.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paragone non calzante direi....!La moglie di borsellino?di falcone?di quei poveri agenti di scorta?


onestamente, paragonare "buon anima" di papà di daniele con falcone e borsellino mi sembra un paragone "non calzante"...usando un eufemismo...

ninetta bagarella invece fu una donna "innamorata" che seguì il marito in tutto...

...la serena invece, chiamala stronxa quanto vuoi, non possiamo sapere se magari (probabilmente a mio parere) abbia cominciato a vacillare non appena resasi conto della situazione...

e quando vacilli, puoi anche purtroppo utilizzare metodi poco onorevoli per tirarti fuori, sai???

in più mettici che daniele è tutto fuorchè una persona "perfettamente sana e lucida"...

bahhh...fate voi!!!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> simy, lui dice che è stato malissimo, poi ha recuperato la sua vita e tutto andava meglio finchè non è arrivato il tradimento di serena.
> io credo che  sia stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, ma questo vaso era già stracolmo e non l'ha riempito LEI.
> lei ha la goccia capisci, ma quel vaso, anzi quella cisterna andava ben oltre le sue responsabilità.
> non la si può caricare di responsabilità per tutto quel casino, che sarebbe anche rispuntato comunque per fargli pagare dazio. anche solo se gli avessero rubato la macchina magari.
> la serena ha fatto una vaccata d'accordo, magari perchè aveva 20 anni, magari per altre ragioni come dice il conte, ma diciamo che non la possiamo incolpare di tutte le colpe del pianeta.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paragone non calzante direi....!La moglie di borsellino?di falcone?di quei poveri agenti di scorta?


Tu che sei del settore...
Sai spiegarmi perchè ci sono donne che perdono la testa per i malviventi?
Pensa che maniero ebbe 4 figli da 4 donne diverse...
Una ha lasciato il marito per lui eh?
E il bel reneè?


E povere le vedove degli agenti di scorta...
Ma capisci che devi avere motivazioni fortissime per fare la scorta a Falcone?
Io non me la sarei mai sentita...


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> simy, lui dice che è stato malissimo, poi ha recuperato la sua vita e tutto andava meglio finchè non è arrivato il tradimento di serena.
> io credo che sia stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, ma questo vaso era già stracolmo e non l'ha riempito LEI.
> lei ha la goccia capisci, ma quel vaso, anzi quella cisterna andava ben oltre le sue responsabilità.
> non la si può caricare di responsabilità per tutto quel casino, che sarebbe anche rispuntato comunque per fargli pagare dazio. anche solo se gli avessero rubato la macchina magari.
> la serena ha fatto una vaccata d'accordo, magari perchè aveva 20 anni, magari per altre ragioni come dice il conte, ma diciamo che non la possiamo incolpare di tutte le colpe del pianeta.


sono perfettamente d'accordo! io non ho mai dato la colpa a Serena...è Daniele che deve uscire da questa negatività con le sue forze!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quella gente non scherzava eh?
> [video=youtube;p2GEyPcspVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2GEyPcspVU&feature=related[/video]




Non è per svaccare gli argomenti ma 
hahahhahahahhah......
[video=youtube_share;E6sOK97bx2M]http://youtu.be/E6sOK97bx2M[/video]


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo lavoro risanare aziende prestando denaro...
> Capito?
> Sai no quando si è alla canna del gas no?
> E con interessi eh?
> ...


Niente interessi, mio padre amministrava quelle aziende con il proprio, finito tutto si riprendeva il proprio e faceva fattura per il servizio reso, per l'aver magari fatto evitare il fallimento, ovvio che la fattura era strabiliante, ma se la potevano permettere i tizi con un anno di lavoro, sempre meglio di un fallimento no? In casi estremi toglieva il controllo totalmente dal proprietario perchè incapace, gli dava uno stipendio dignitoso e gli faceva vendere...chessò, la Ferrari aziendale per coprire i debiti. Non sapete che gente si impovvisa imprenditore al mondo.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu che sei del settore...
> *Sai spiegarmi perchè ci sono donne che perdono la testa per i malviventi?*
> Pensa che maniero ebbe 4 figli da 4 donne diverse...
> Una ha lasciato il marito per lui eh?
> ...


no, perchè trattasi appunto di perdita di testa!
qui da me ha fatto superscandalo la vicenda di una nota avvocatessa che ha lasciato il marito per mettersi con il suo cliente rapinatore, dopodichè è stata coinvolta in qualità di complice in una rapina a mano armata a danno di facoltosi clienti dello studio legale, è stata condannata grazie alla testimonianza del suo bello, coimputato, ed ora è radiata e ha obbligo di firma
non sa nemmeno lei spiegarsi perchè si è infilata in un casino del genere; per amore, comunque, disilluso al massimo quando lui ha testimoniato contro di lei nel tentativo di alleggerire la sua posizione
poi ho saputo da uno della GdF che i clienti rapinati sono stati a loro volta condannati per bancarotta fraudolenta!
fonti: radio serva padana!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Chaeter e conte*

Una persona scomoda può aver aspetti di vita scomodi o essere una persona borderline o nù malacarne...giusto?Quando ami puoi anche accettare di condividere la vita ed i disagi di una persona scomoda...sempre che questa scelta non cozzi con i tuoi principi...!Chaeter le mogli di bagarella,di provenzano,di buscetta,insomma ci siam capiti son nate nello stesso contesto socilale dei coniugi....per loro è normale...credo sia la loro vita....!Così le mogli dei magistrati,dei poliziotti,mettono nel conto che ci son dei rischi....!Adesso ci si può anche tirar fuori..per mille motivi...ma dire che sia giusto farlo mi sembra una forzatura no?:up:


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una persona scomoda può aver aspetti di vita scomodi o essere una persona borderline o nù malacarne...giusto?Quando ami puoi anche accettare di condividere la vita ed i disagi di una persona scomoda...sempre che questa scelta non cozzi con i tuoi principi...!Chaeter le mogli di bagarella,di provenzano,di buscetta,insomma ci siam capiti son nate nello stesso contesto socilale dei coniugi....per loro è normale...credo sia la loro vita....!Così le mogli dei magistrati,dei poliziotti,mettono nel conto che ci son dei rischi....!Adesso ci si può anche tirar fuori..per mille motivi...ma dire che sia giusto farlo mi sembra una forzatura no?:up:


infatti ho precisato "non giusto" forse ma LEGITTIMO si

stiamo parlando di una ragazza verosimilmente di circa 25-26 anni all'epoca...meno di 30 comunque...

cioè...mi fidanzo, mi diverto, poi la cosa si fa serie e scopro che lui ha un po' di casini, e che lui è un tipo "particolare"...

perdo la testa, perdo lucidità...magari me ne voglio uscire e non riesco...che ne sappiamo???

va con un altro (può succedere a tutti, che piaccia o no) e lui sbrocca...

non erano ne sposati ne in età particolarmente avanzata per vivere con fatalismo e abnegazione certe situazioni...

...quella se ne è scappata, e vista la condizione attuale ha avuto anche ragione nel farlo!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si, ci può stare....però...poteva lasciarlo con una qualsiasi scusa...senza tradire....!Non son d'accordo sulle 1000 ragioni....avrà avuto le sue ragioni....!!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ci può stare....però...poteva lasciarlo con una qualsiasi scusa...senza tradire....!Non son d'accordo sulle 1000 ragioni....avrà avuto le sue ragioni....!!


eh vabè, ma siamo su un forum o in chiesa???

ha tradito, caxxo succede...succede alle coppie felici, figuriamoci in quelle complicate e giovani...

poteva lasciarlo con una scusa??? si...ma anche lui poteva semplicemente mandarla a cagare dopo aver scoperto il tradimento...e invece ha come "scopo di vita" questa rivalsa e questo vittimismo...

...la verità è che lui non vuole (e probabilmente già non voleva prima) una donna come tutti gli altri, ma una sorta di tutor-infermiera-psicologa-spalla-madreteresa

...sfogare sugli altri i propri drammi di vita...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si siamo su un forum....ma un'azione sbagliata resta sbagliata.....tradire può succedere...ma chi viene tradito si può pure far rodere le chiappe......!!Non ai livelli di daniele..però....!Sai cheater mi sovviene una curiosità....ma se l'avessi subito tu un tradimento saresti stato così fatalista?Avresti detto e vabbè può succedere.....ho più di un dubbio......!!


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

Gentilmente risponderò a certe illazioni. Mio padre richiese indietro quei soldi scoprendo che non erano stati usati per l'azienda in questione, non sapeva di Felicetto, ma è morto per direttissima, senza minacce o altro. Tutte queste vicende sono di molto precedenti Serena, di circa 15 anni, cose che io avevo messo da parte con la speranza di poter fare qualcosa in maniera mia, non quella di mio padre. 
Serena poteva avere tutti i legittimi motivi per lasciarmi, ma non era per il mio passato, lo conosceva e sapeva che non ci stavo male per esso, che era da una parte e che esisteva, ma che lo avevo convogliato in un angolo buio. Lei però mi ha tradito, non contenta se ne è fottuta e mi ha ingannato, chiedendomi quello che non doveva chiedere. Io so solo che la notte che ho scoperto tutto ho rivissuto la scoperta della morte di mio padre, non come il Daniele di 29 anni, ma come il Daniele che ero a 11 anni...un ragazzino di 11 anni ha vissuto per due volte la morte del padre. Io so solo che da allora tutti i miei incubi sono venuti fuori e non c'è notte che dormo serenamente e so che è tutto legato a quel casino che lei ha fatto, il farmi sentire usato  ingiustamente a ridosso di una morte, anche un coglione ci arrivava che era alquanto poco delicato se non orribile per chi ha il mio vissuto.
Quello che qualcuno non capisce è che non puoi condannare nessuno per il passato vissuto da una persona senza colpa, allora dai, diamo delle troie alle donne violentate, in fondo è colpa loro il passato che hanno vissuto, no? Anzi, lo vado a dire stasera alla mia amica Sabina, che a 12 anni fu una grande mignottona, che deve pagare per le sue colpe, come io devo pagare per le mie.

Io contesto da sempre a Serena che io ero su un filo quando scoprì il tradimento, lei ne era conscia...perchè sentiva una persona vicina a me per sapere come stavo, ma poi ha deciso che il meglio per me era la mancanza di umanità, cosa che sapeva seriamente mi avrebbe distrutto, ma ha preferito testare per essere sicura la cosa...ero sull'orlo e lei mi ha spinto dentro il baratro dei miei ricordi, mentre sarebbe bastata solo un poco di umanità.
Sento molta gente dispiacersi per persone che manco conoscono...come si fa invece fare del male ad una persona che conosci e vivere beati???


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si siamo su un forum....ma un'azione sbagliata resta sbagliata.....tradire può succedere...ma chi viene tradito si può pure far rodere le chiappe......!!Non ai livelli di daniele..però....!Sai cheater mi sovviene una curiosità....ma se l'avessi subito tu un tradimento saresti stato così fatalista?Avresti detto e vabbè può succedere.....ho più di un dubbio......!!


Chissà...non possiamo sapere...
...chiedi al Claudio prima e post tradimento...

Comunque fino a qualche tempo fa sentivo una sensazione di timore nel subire un eventuale tradimento...
...oggi mi sento più distaccato...

...penso che mia moglie possa già averlo fatto, chissà forse anche prima di me...e non mi sconvolge...

...preferisco non sapere 

comunque si, sono sempre stato fatalista in tutto...non mi sconvolge nulla...ad oggi l'unica cosa che mi fa veramente paura è un qualche lutto prematuro...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niente interessi, mio padre amministrava quelle aziende con il proprio, finito tutto si riprendeva il proprio e faceva fattura per il servizio reso, per l'aver magari fatto evitare il fallimento, ovvio che la fattura era strabiliante, ma se la potevano permettere i tizi con un anno di lavoro, sempre meglio di un fallimento no? In casi estremi toglieva il controllo totalmente dal proprietario perchè incapace, gli dava uno stipendio dignitoso e gli faceva vendere...chessò, la Ferrari aziendale per coprire i debiti. Non sapete che gente si impovvisa imprenditore al mondo.


E anche felicetto aveva la sua impresa...
Ogni buoin impreditore comunque sa...
Che a fine anno
Ci sono tot insoluti...no?

Tu puoi fare tutte le fatture strabilianti che vuoi...
Se uno non ti vuole pagare...AMEN

Siamo in Italia...
E chiedi a tutti gli imprenditori che conosci...

Se fai voce grossa con certa gente...
Finisci come si è visto.

Il mondo va così...

Molti invece preferiscono fallire...e ripartire con un altro nome no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si siamo su un forum....ma un'azione sbagliata resta sbagliata.....tradire può succedere...ma chi viene tradito si può pure far rodere le chiappe......!!Non ai livelli di daniele..però....!Sai cheater mi sovviene una curiosità....ma se l'avessi subito tu un tradimento saresti stato così fatalista?Avresti detto e vabbè può succedere.....ho più di un dubbio......!!


Sai cosa faceva?
Le dava uno schiaffo con il pisello e le diceva...BODDDDANAAAAAAAAAAAA...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gentilmente risponderò a certe illazioni. Mio padre richiese indietro quei soldi scoprendo che non erano stati usati per l'azienda in questione, non sapeva di Felicetto, ma è morto per direttissima, senza minacce o altro. Tutte queste vicende sono di molto precedenti Serena, di circa 15 anni, cose che io avevo messo da parte con la speranza di poter fare qualcosa in maniera mia, non quella di mio padre.
> Serena poteva avere tutti i legittimi motivi per lasciarmi, ma non era per il mio passato, lo conosceva e sapeva che non ci stavo male per esso, che era da una parte e che esisteva, ma che lo avevo convogliato in un angolo buio. Lei però mi ha tradito, non contenta se ne è fottuta e mi ha ingannato, chiedendomi quello che non doveva chiedere. Io so solo che la notte che ho scoperto tutto ho rivissuto la scoperta della morte di mio padre, non come il Daniele di 29 anni, ma come il Daniele che ero a 11 anni...un ragazzino di 11 anni ha vissuto per due volte la morte del padre. Io so solo che da allora tutti i miei incubi sono venuti fuori e non c'è notte che dormo serenamente e so che è tutto legato a quel casino che lei ha fatto, il farmi sentire usato  ingiustamente a ridosso di una morte, anche un coglione ci arrivava che era alquanto poco delicato se non orribile per chi ha il mio vissuto.
> Quello che qualcuno non capisce è che non puoi condannare nessuno per il passato vissuto da una persona senza colpa, allora dai, diamo delle troie alle donne violentate, in fondo è colpa loro il passato che hanno vissuto, no? Anzi, lo vado a dire stasera alla mia amica Sabina, che a 12 anni fu una grande mignottona, che deve pagare per le sue colpe, come io devo pagare per le mie.
> 
> ...


Ma scusa na roba.
Dicevi che tuo padre e tua madre erano separati.
Quindi tuo padre non viveva con te.
Poi dici che telefonava a tua madre ogni tre ore perchè?
Figurati se non sapeva di essersi messo nei guai con certe persone, dai su...
Tu eri bambino e vedevi con gli occhi di bambino...
Chissà quante cose tu non saprai mai riguardo a tuo padre, perchè lui, se l'è portate, a torto o a ragione nelle tomba.

Sai anche al mio piccolo paese negli anni sono state fatte fuori due impiegate.
Una trovata morta in un canale, l'altra trovata bruciata al Brennero.

Pare che per caso avessero visto cose che non dovevano vedere...
Ma a tutt'oggi giustizia non è stata fatta.

Ricorda che tu non eri dentro gli affari di tuo padre.
E sai solo quello che ti hanno detto.

Ma invece di cianciare, se hai le prove fai riaprire il caso.
Ma se non hai prove certe, è meglio che lasci perdere.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Chissà...non possiamo sapere...
> ...chiedi al Claudio prima e post tradimento...
> 
> Comunque fino a qualche tempo fa sentivo una sensazione di timore nel subire un eventuale tradimento...
> ...



ciao Cheat concordo..viviamo la vita e via..se tutti facessero come me sarebbe meglio..stamattina chiacchere abbastanza roventi con tipa..tra qualche ora incontro spero ravvicinato con altra...chisse ne frega del resto.la dracma che torna si fotta..monti pure..i pianti cretin che leggo qua'dentro pure...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheat concordo..viviamo la vita e via..se tutti facessero come me sarebbe meglio..stamattina chiacchere abbastanza roventi con tipa..tra qualche ora incontro spero ravvicinato con altra...chisse ne frega del resto.la dracma che torna si fotta..monti pure..i pianti cretin che leggo qua'dentro pure...


Amico mio...senti questa...
[video=youtube;Aa_5aRxqi8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa_5aRxqi8Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa na roba.
> Dicevi che tuo padre e tua madre erano separati.
> Quindi tuo padre non viveva con te.
> Poi dici che telefonava a tua madre ogni tre ore perchè?
> ...


Mio padre e mia madre non erano separati, mai detto.

Io non ho più  nulla pewr far riaprire il caso, tutto quello che c'era è stato "perso" dalla magistratura compiacente. 
Io posso solo torturare Renatino fino a che avrà la volontà di dirmi quello che mi serve, ma non si potrebbe fare.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio...senti questa...
> [video=youtube;Aa_5aRxqi8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa_5aRxqi8Q&feature=related[/video]



grande !!!!se non esistessi andresti inventato......ci staremmo bene in mezzo a quel coro eh amico.???


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mio padre e mia madre non erano separati, mai detto.
> 
> Io non ho più  nulla pewr far riaprire il caso, tutto quello che c'era è stato "perso" dalla magistratura compiacente.
> Io posso solo torturare Renatino fino a che avrà la volontà di dirmi quello che mi serve, ma non si potrebbe fare.


Mi pareva che in passato dicessi che erano separati...
Vabbè...
Lascia stare Renatino...
Se lui non è stato...rischi solo di finire male tu...

Ma lo capisci o no...che sei tu quello che si fa prendere a calci in faccia eh?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi pareva che in passato dicessi che erano separati...
> Vabbè...
> Lascia stare Renatino...
> Se lui non è stato...rischi solo di finire male tu...
> ...


allora poi..sarebbe facile..


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora poi..sarebbe facile..


Ma sta tento...
Tu mai avuto insoluti? Eh?
Clienti che non pagano?
E quando ci tocca pagare le tasse su un fatturato mai riscosso eh?


----------



## Annuccia (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento...
> Tu mai avuto insoluti? Eh?
> Clienti che non pagano?
> E quando ci tocca pagare le tasse su un fatturato mai riscosso eh?


ne so qualcosa.....
fa rabbia dover fare debiti per continuare...
alcuni li perdi per sempre e non c'è cazzo da fare....

per fortuna si lavora o meglio per fortuna anbbiamo mani e gambe per continuare a farlo e cercare di sbarcare il lunario cmq e nn far mancare il pane a tavola....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento...
> Tu mai avuto insoluti? Eh?
> Clienti che non pagano?
> E quando ci tocca pagare le tasse su un fatturato mai riscosso eh?


ehhhhh..con uno sono al decreto ingiuntivo...altro non ritira rr avvocato,e parliamo di appena €600..pero'stamattina per societa' etc..pagata una bella imu..spero serva..


----------



## The Cheater (15 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehhhhh..con uno sono al decreto ingiuntivo...altro non ritira rr avvocato,e parliamo di appena €600..pero'stamattina per societa' etc..pagata una bella imu..spero serva..


io sto a decreto ingiuntivo con il mio principale committente...per una somma pari a qualcosa più di 1.500.000€

c'est la vie


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Daniele 

La tua vita … sul filo del rasoio … e lei lo sapeva …

Ma ti rendi conto quanta responsabilità le hai dato? 

Colpe ne hai pure te ...

sienne


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele
> 
> La tua vita … sul filo del rasoio … e lei lo sapeva …
> 
> ...


No Sienne, la mia vita era sul filo di rasoio per colpa delle sue azioni, io potevo scegliere di non esserci, ma sarebbe stato distruttivo per lei, oppure credere che una persona così non sia cambiata a tal modo da fare del male a chi lei ha amato. Ho accettato il rischio per dare una possibilità a lei, nel caso contrario avrei ceduto alla mia rabbia totale davanti a lei, dimmi, come ne sarebbe uscita una ragazzina???


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Sienne, la mia vita era sul filo di rasoio per colpa delle sue azioni, io potevo scegliere di non esserci, ma sarebbe stato distruttivo per lei, oppure credere che una persona così non sia cambiata a tal modo da fare del male a chi lei ha amato. Ho accettato il rischio per dare una possibilità a lei, nel caso contrario avrei ceduto alla mia rabbia totale davanti a lei, dimmi, come ne sarebbe uscita una ragazzina???


Cassi suoi.
Tu hai dato troppo peso ad una ragazzina.
Colpa tua casso...
Se io do un biglietto di cento euro ad un bambino di un anno, non posso incazzarmi se poi lo strappa eh?
Ma povera ragazza eh?
Io la compatisco.


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Sienne, la mia vita era sul filo di rasoio per colpa delle sue azioni, io potevo scegliere di non esserci, ma sarebbe stato distruttivo per lei, oppure credere che una persona così non sia cambiata a tal modo da fare del male a chi lei ha amato. Ho accettato il rischio per dare una possibilità a lei, nel caso contrario avrei ceduto alla mia rabbia totale davanti a lei, dimmi, come ne sarebbe uscita una ragazzina???


Ciao Daniele,

vedi ... hai rischiato ...

chi rischia, sa che può pure perdere ... 

l'hai messo in conto ...



Das ist das Spiel ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Daniele …

Parlo in generale … non solo di tradimento … 

Noi tutti abbiamo le nostre storie … 
Le nostre guerre … 

La vita mi ha afflitto più cicatrici che tu ti possa immaginare … 


Perdite … pregiudizi … ingiustizie … tradimenti … violenze … malattia …


Ci vuole molto coraggio per affrontare … non è da tutti … 

è facile cadere in ipocrisia … in una realtà costruita da scuse e bugie … 

Rabbia, rancore … ci sta … e ci vuole anche … ma poi si fa un passo, che sembra che ti spezi in due … 
forse perciò è così difficile … il riconoscere della propria fragilità e di vedere il mondo e l’umanità per quello che è: imperfetto, limitato … ma anche ingegnoso ecc.  … e noi ne facciamo parte. 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

Io so solo che allo stato attuale o rivedrò il mio passato come se fosse qualcosa di meglio di quello che penso...oppure Serena sarà cannon fodder per me, in fin dei conti, come a lei non è fottuto nulla di rovinarmi la vita...perchè farmi remore di rovinarla a lei se la cosa mi desse un certo vantaggio? Il conte può dire quello che vuole, non mi importa, ho sempre agito con enorme energia a tutto quello che mi è capitato...in questo caso misi la mia enorme energia dentro al mio tentativo di non cedere alla rabbia cieca e di comprendere, questa energia è terminata. Posso solo dire una cosa, potevo essere anche tradito, ci sarei stato malissimo, ma lo avrei superato, ma non posso accettare che lei mi abbia voluto da lei per la morte di suo nonno costringendomi a subire questo lontano da casa mia, anche per chi non capisse, per me subire un dolo e non potermi ritirare in casa mia fu il danno massimo. Il chiedermi di stare zitto con chiunque facendomi credere che mi avrebbe aiutato...anche questo mi ha fatto male.

Perchè non dico a Serena di venire qui e spiegarsi? Perchè so cosa direbbe, so quello che disse a persone che conoscevamo, so tutto e so che disse un sacco di balle e le persone preferivano a credere ad una dolce creatura femminile che ad uno stronzone che studiava ingegneria, ma il problema è che erano tutte balle, tutte balle cazzo.


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2012)

Non posso perdornarmi per aver creduto che solo una persona potesse mai aver voluto bene la mia persona per come ero, mi ero fatto conoscere evitando di chiudermi in me, magari non ero perfetto, ma ero sincero, lei ha danneggiato la parte di me che era pura, mi sono chiuso in me e questa non è vita. Ogni giorno inizia nello stesso modo, con me che smetto di fare incubi e vado a lavorare...ogni giorno finisce nel medesimo modo, con io che andrò a letto conoscio che farò incubi. E' brutto, è bruttissimo..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

*Perdere tutto...*

Horowitz si diplomò a Kiev nel 1920 a 17 anni con un programma che se volessi portarlo io mi ci vorrebbero 5 anni di lavoro suonando 8 ore al giorno!
L'anno dopo Kiev veniva occupata dai bolschevichi e il padre di Horowitz, ingegnere elettrotecnico e imprenditore in proprio, perdeva l'azienda, subiva lo sfratto e gli venne sequestrato il denaro che possedeva.
( per inciso gli Horowitz erano ebrei).

Nel 1925 Horowitz esce dall'unione sovietica con un visto per l'espatrio di sei mesi: tornerà a suonare in Russia nel 1986.
Negli anni giovanili mantiene la famiglia grazie ai suoi concerti.

Nel 1925 si stabilisce a Berlino, ma lascia Berlino per gli Stati Uniti nel 1939.
(Perchè anche se una celebrità era pur sempre un ebreo russo, e per giunta omosessuale...quindi...)

Sappiamo che non è tornato in Russia per torturare i nipoti dei Bolscevichi...
Essi friggevano di rabbia...
Perchè come fu negli States Horowitz divenne una prima donna contesa a furia di dollari...
Se il cachet non soddisfava il maestro...il maestro non suonava...e per giunta voleva una percentuale sugli incassi dato che quando era lui in locandina le sale da concerto spopolavano.

So che Melanoooooooo...per averlo alla Scala nel 1985 ha dovuto fare la malore...eheheheheeheh...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Horowitz si diplomò a Kiev nel 1920 a 17 anni con un programma che *se volessi portarlo io mi ci vorrebbero 5 anni di lavoro suonando 8 ore al giorno*!
> L'anno dopo Kiev veniva occupata dai bolschevichi e il padre di Horowitz, ingegnere elettrotecnico e imprenditore in proprio, perdeva l'azienda, subiva lo sfratto e gli venne sequestrato il denaro che possedeva.
> ( per inciso gli Horowitz erano ebrei).
> 
> ...


allora mettiti all'opera ... è tuo mestiere e la tua passione, non so cosa aspetti


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> allora mettiti all'opera ... è tuo mestiere e la tua passione, non so cosa aspetti


Ma vuoi cacciarmi dal forum?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi cacciarmi dal forum?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


ti bastano 16 ore per fare il resto :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ti bastano 16 ore per fare il resto :rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma scusa guarda che il rapporto conte horowitz è come dire
Per quanto trombo il ciccio non cresce...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Mi fa incavolare che lei è passata con il suo atteggiamento ad essere la povera vittima di un ex fidanzato che non si da pace per l'essersi lasciati (cosa non vera) da quello reale, di essere la stronza che ha ferito una persona nel suo intimo e di non avergli neppure chiesto scusa per orgoglio. lei con quel orgoglio ha guadagnato tanto di autostima, mi ha detto parole che mi facevano piangere e più le diceva più si sentiva "donna", ma allora donna = mingotta?????? Mi ha tradito con uno che manco conosceva, si è messa daccordo di uscire per fare sesso con uno che non poteva esserle piaciuto a pelle. Non è uscita con il tizio e poi da cosa nasce cosa, proprio c'erano accordi su quello e solo su quello. Allora, una ragazza che fa così, quindi si svende per niente soldi (comunque mignotta è perchè il suo scopo lo ha avuto usando il sesso) con uno che manco le piace è solo per cosa? La mia psicologa dice chiaramente che era un suo modo di distruggere il rapporto con me, lei non era capace di lasciarmi e ha fatto una cosa che non le avrebbe reso possibile guardarmi negli occhi. Ma perchè usare questa debolezza sua contro di me? e sapendo questo, perchè chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonno, poteva dirmelo dopo il funerale, no? Ed io sarei rimasto sereno come ero un tempo.
La odio perchè come tutti mi ha fatto del male, ha solo detto che le dispiaceva non dimostrandolo con i fatti e mi ha lasciato con tutti i danni del caso, danni che doveva pigliarsi lei.
Perchè questa donna dovrebbe subire una violenza? perchè questa donna ha fatto violenza e tutta la società civile l'ha aiutata.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Daniele

ti voglio raccontare la mia storia ...
non quella del tradimento ...

ma quella della mia malattia ... che non è dovuto ad un incidente o cause naturali ...

ma dall'avidità di una casa farmaceutica, che pur sapendo ... hanno messo il medicamento sul mercato ...
e io mi trovo in un paese, nel quale da sola non posso intraprendere vie legali per denunciare ... 
anche perché non ho i soldi per sostenere delle ricerche ... 


Come tutto ebbe inizio …

Avevo una cosa in sospeso … sempre rimandato da anni … così un bel giorno decido, che forse è il caso di farlo. Non era una cosa importante, ma andava fatta. Così prendo un appuntamento dal medico e ci vado … niente di speciale, mi prescrive una cura. 

Me lo ricordo come se fosse ieri … era primavera … 

Inizio questa cura … 

Dopo due settimane inizio a stare male … difficile da spiegare, ma inizio a soffrire di mal di testa e tutto il corpo mi faceva male. Inizialmente ho pensato, che forse fosse solo un’influenza e così non intrapresi niente e aspettai che passasse. Ma così non fu. I disturbi si trasformavano di continuo ed io attribuivo le loro cause sempre a certi possibili eventi: forse troppo stress … forse ho dormito male … forse … forse … forse … 

Iniziai a non capire più nulla … faticavo con tutto … una confusione enorme, e il mal di testa sempre più forte e feroce. Andai dal medico. Lui mi fece degli esami, ma non riscontrò nulla. Mi disse solo, che forse era dovuto alla mia vita piena d’impegni e che forse dovevo rallentare un po’. 

Io inizio a stare sempre peggio … perdevo peso, perdevo una marea di capelli, sempre voglia di rimettere, la testa oramai un dolore che non terminava più … la luce non la sopportavo, non sopportavo più niente … stavo diventando l’ombra di me stessa … 
…
…
…

All’improvviso, dopo sei mesi, avevo capito da dove derivava questo mio malessere. Prendo la scatola dei medicamenti e inizio a leggere attentamente gli effetti collaterali. Interrompo la cura … aspetto due settimane … ma io sto sempre peggio. Così mi reco dal medico con urgenza e li racconto dei miei sospetti … lui inizia a parlare e parlare … ed io avevo una confusione enorme e un mal di testa irresistibile … poi disse una frase, alla quale io in quel momento non detti retta: “… signora, lei si è lasciata influenzare dai mass media. Sicuramente lei stava male già da prima … e poi lei ha interrotto la cura, perciò il medicamento non agisce più … vada dal suo medico di famiglia”.

Rientro a casa … una confusione enorme … rimetto … tutto il corpo e la psiche si ribellano … passano altri giorni d’inferno. Non ho un medico di famiglia … mai stata male in vita mia … sempre sana e forte … 

La confusione mi porta ad uno stato inspiegabile … inizio a non riconoscere più le cose, mi dimentico di tutto, mi perdo … mi ritrovo senza poterlo spiegare a passeggiare in mezzo all’autostrada che porta verso la capitale. Una signora urla … non la sento … corre e con tutte le sue forza mi trascina via da lì. 
Inizio a realizzare e a capire che avevo bisogno d’aiuto. Prendo un taxi e vado all’urgenza. All’urgenza non sanno bene cosa fare e così mi prescrivono degli analisi da fare … esco e capisco, che ho un disturbo a livello della percezione degli stimoli … così vado all’urgenza del centro psichiatrico della zona. Sono subito assegnata a una psichiatra … le racconto tutto … percepisco una sua superiorità un … “si, si le credo, ma …” mi rifiuto, voglio essere assegnata ad un altro medico … così via … affinché non trovo uno che mi dice … “le credo, ne ho sentito parlare … ma devo fare delle ricerche per capirne di più e per poterla aiutare … “. 

Il giorno dopo vuole rivedermi. 

Arrivando a casa mi ritorna in mente quello che mi disse l’altro medico. Inizio a fare qualche ricerca su internet è leggo:

_… questo farmaco può essere molto pericoloso, avere forti effetti collaterali … non solo fisici, ma ben peggio, psichici. Alle autorità sanitarie mondiali sono arrivate segnalazioni di: forte depressione, psicosi, attacchi di panico, anoressia, suicidio tentato e riuscito. 
… le segnalazioni sono state 6000 di disturbi psichici e centinaia di suicidio negli Stati Uniti – ma secondo la Food and Drug administration solo l’1 per cento degli effetti a carico della psiche dovuto a questo medicamento vengono segnalati. Dunque i suicidi potrebbero essere migliaia. 
… in giro per il mondo ci sono centinaia di processi contro la casa farmaceutica per questi effetti collaterali dovuti a questo medicamento. La casa produttrice si ostina ad affermare che “non è provato il legame di causalità fra turbe psichiche e farmaco”. _

Lo psichiatra e neuroscienziato J.Douglas Bremner, professore associato di psichiatria e radiologia alla "Emory University of Medicine" e direttore dell' "Emory center per la tomografia ad emissione di positroni", ha eseguito degli studi e delle ricerche scientifiche interessantissime sugli effetti dell' **** sulle funzioni cerebrali. Tanto importanti da avere subito delle pressioni da **** (casa farmaceutica) affinché egli abbandonasse i suoi studi. Ecco alcuni passi di una sua intervista

_"Questo farmaco agisce attraverso la trascrizione delle proteine – in parole povere, parliamo di modificare la struttura del cervello. Questo spiega come mai gli effetti possono metterci più tempo a manifestarsi ... é possibile che alcuni individui non torneranno mai più alla normalità."  "Continueranno ad esserci casi di suicidio e di depressione. **** potrà continuare a dire che non sono in relazione con il farmaco, che il suicidio è un fenomeno diffuso o altre estenuanti giustificazioni. Ma in ogni caso, la scienza va avanti. Recentemente è stato pubblicato uno studio, secondo il quale il **** aumenta lo stress ossidativo e provoca danni al DNA. Credo che la maggiorparte delle persone ci penserebbe due volte, prima di prendere un farmaco che può provocare danni al DNA.“_


… e molto di più …

… due settimane dopo, una trasmissione televisiva parla di questo farmaco … e segnala la sua pericolosità … un padre, al quale suo figlio si è suicidato, fa un appello … lo rintraccio e gli telefono … 

… qualche mese dopo, prendo contatto con la giornalista del reportage … mi comunica, che le è stato vietato proseguire le ricerche riguardanti questo medicamento … cioè, me lo fa capire … e mi fa capire, di non demordere … 

… … … 
… … …

Sono passati quasi cinque anni … ed io continuo a stare male … analisi … terapie … 

Certo … per aver potuto influire così violentemente su di me questo medicamento, io già dovevo portare una certa predisposizione a questa malattia … il medicamento però mi ha dato la spallata “mortale” …

Un futuro rubato … 

Con questa storia ti voglio solo raccontare, che ci sono delle ingiustizie che veramente non stanno ne in celo ne in terra ...

Credimi ... la vita continua e sta a noi tirarne il meglio ...

Ci sono tante cose belle da vedere, da provare ... e soprattutto da fare ...

Bisogna solo aprire gli occhi e guardare in quella direzione ...

Ammetto ... la mia guerra contro questa casa farmaceutica continua, non mi lascio intimorire ... 

ma per farlo, devo stare bene ...

... un abbraccio a tutti che hanno subito delle ingiustizie ... 

sienne


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele, 
spero vivamente che dopo il post di Sienne tu ti ferma VERAMENTE a riflettere.
A considerare tutti gli input positivi e negativi che ti sono arrivati in questo thread.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> sienne


Un abbraccio virtuale per quello che può contare.
Immagino lo sforzo ed il dolore per mettere nero su bianco la tua storia.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Un abbraccio virtuale per quello che può contare.
> Immagino lo sforzo ed il dolore per mettere nero su bianco la tua storia.


Grazie UltimoSangre  ...

infatti ... fa molto male ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele
> 
> ti voglio raccontare la mia storia ...
> non quella del tradimento ...
> ...


Ma porc...
Ehi...
Porc...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi fa incavolare che lei è passata con il suo atteggiamento ad essere la povera vittima di un ex fidanzato che non si da pace per l'essersi lasciati (cosa non vera) da quello reale, di essere la stronza che ha ferito una persona nel suo intimo e di non avergli neppure chiesto scusa per orgoglio. lei con quel orgoglio ha guadagnato tanto di autostima, mi ha detto parole che mi facevano piangere e più le diceva più si sentiva "donna", ma allora donna = mingotta?????? Mi ha tradito con uno che manco conosceva, si è messa daccordo di uscire per fare sesso con uno che non poteva esserle piaciuto a pelle. Non è uscita con il tizio e poi da cosa nasce cosa, proprio c'erano accordi su quello e solo su quello. Allora, una ragazza che fa così, quindi si svende per niente soldi (comunque mignotta è perchè il suo scopo lo ha avuto usando il sesso) con uno che manco le piace è solo per cosa? La mia psicologa dice chiaramente che era un suo modo di distruggere il rapporto con me, lei non era capace di lasciarmi e ha fatto una cosa che non le avrebbe reso possibile guardarmi negli occhi. Ma perchè usare questa debolezza sua contro di me? e sapendo questo, perchè chiamarmi per la morte di suo nonno, poteva dirmelo dopo il funerale, no? Ed io sarei rimasto sereno come ero un tempo.
> La odio perchè come tutti mi ha fatto del male, ha solo detto che le dispiaceva non dimostrandolo con i fatti e mi ha lasciato con tutti i danni del caso, danni che doveva pigliarsi lei.
> Perchè questa donna dovrebbe subire una violenza? perchè questa donna ha fatto violenza e tutta la società civile l'ha aiutata.


Ma chissà quanto l'hai esasperata sta pora tosa...per arrivare a regalarti un cornone pur di liberarsi di te eh?
Voglio dire...
Ma dei non esiste...tu sei fuori, ma fuori fisso eh?


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porc...
> Ehi...
> Porc...


Ciao Conte … 

Io sinceramente volevo solo comunicare, che le ingiustizie stanno ovunque … può capitare a chiunque … 

Comunque … rimane il fatto, che sostegno si può dare … 

ma reagire lo deve fare lui … nessuno può toglierli questo peso … 

Ne Serena … ne noi … nessuno 


sienne

ps: so che la mia storia è un po' pesante ... ma è la mia ... e ci convivo ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte …
> 
> Io sinceramente volevo solo comunicare, che le ingiustizie stanno ovunque … può capitare a chiunque …
> 
> ...


Si i veri problemi della vita!


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Si, lei disse che l'avevo esasperata, perchè cavoli, rispondevo al telefono, perchè la stavo ad ascoltare, perchè quando aveva bisogno di me c'ero sempre nonostante i 450 km di distanza (cioè diciamo 4 ore e mezza per andare da lei se aveva bisogno).
Certo, la opprimevo da morire, era lei che doveva scaricarsi da internet film o quant'altro per poterseli vedere perchè qualcuno telefonava e voleva parlare per 1 oretta (per evitare problemi sono stato sarcastico, io mi scaricavo da internet serie TV e film perchè in TV stando con lei non riuscivo a vedere nulla). Certo, ero così opprimente che le dicevo che non doveva chiudersi in se stessa ma che avrebbe dovuto cercare di uscire con le sue amiche e non telefonarmi sempre.

Cazzo che persona opprimente che ero...pensiamo se lo fossi stato sul serio, mi avrebbe sparato in testa???

Ho letto quello che ha scritto di me, ho letto perchè ho potuto leggerlo, ha scritto ad altre persone tremende balle per giustificarsi, sul fatto che le telefonavo sempre che non la lasciavo uscire e via dicendo....ne ha dette così tante che per me ha inziato anche a crederci, ma le balle sono sempre pur balle, anche se ci credi.

Io sono stato tra i due l'unico coerente con quello che avevo detto di essere, lei mi accusò di incoerenza, come si fa parare al telefono con una persona che se è scocciata di tira giù il telefono in faccia?  Motivo per cui volevo parlarle di persona, ma no, Daniele, non puoi ed anche se te lo ha promesso poi la sua mammina le ha vietato a 21 anni di farlo, perchè Danielino è troppo cattivo, fa piangere quella puttana della sua bambina.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Daniele,

per superare certe botte ... scusa se te lo dico ... ci vuole molta intelligenza ... e molta umiltà ...

sienne

sono arrogante ... lo so ...


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> 
> per superare certe botte ... scusa se te lo dico ... ci vuole molta intelligenza ... e molta umiltà ...
> 
> ...


L'ho fatto di già, dopo la morte di mio padre e quando lo stato ha svenduto tutto quello che possedevo senza lasciarm i la possibilità di fare nulla perchè minorenne e con uno stronzone tutelare (stronzone = giudice del cazzo) che ha guardato le carte con  un poco di ritardo, ma suo onore non può essere cazziato.

Ho fatto tutto ciò quando ho visto l'odio delle mie zie verso mia madre, capendo he io ho perso le mie zie e con loro tutta la mia famiglia, ho fatto quello sperando nel futuro, quando dopo il primo tradimento ho voluto credere ancora nelle persone.

L'ho fatto quando accompagnai fino il giorno prima della morte un mio carissimo amico a 17 anni, l'ho sempre fatto quando morì il mio carissimo nonno che tanto mi ha dato dopo la morte di mio padre, anche se eravamo distanti quasi 1000 km.

L'ho sempre fatto ponendo però un postulato nella mia vita, che le persone non sono tutte stronze, che c'è un limite e che io mi aprirò solo con chi merita. Mi sono aperto sinceramente con Serena, lei meritava, ma mi ha tradito e dal 18 Febbraio 2008 qualcosa in lei è cambiato, lo capii da una sua foto e per poi le successive, sempre con lei ritratta, lei non era mai stata una narcisistica idiota, lo è diventata.
Se avessi potuto intravedere chi era, non mi sarei neppure avvicinato a lei, ma lei dissimulò tutto, anche mia madre attualmente non capisce come abbiamo potuto ospitare una siffatta stronza a casa nostra, come nessuno abbia mai visto che è un parassita di questa società e che meritava solo di finire la sua vita sotto quella bravo grigio metalizzato.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Daniele ...

rispondi sinceramente ...

tu vuoi stare meglio?

lo chiedo perché ti ostini a tutto ... e pure scrivi qui e vai dalla psicologa, 
che prendi in giro e mi chiedo a cosa ci vai a fare ... e a questo punto anche perché scrivi qui ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, lei disse che l'avevo esasperata, perchè cavoli, rispondevo al telefono, perchè la stavo ad ascoltare, perchè quando aveva bisogno di me c'ero sempre nonostante i 450 km di distanza (cioè diciamo 4 ore e mezza per andare da lei se aveva bisogno).
> Certo, la opprimevo da morire, era lei che doveva scaricarsi da internet film o quant'altro per poterseli vedere perchè qualcuno telefonava e voleva parlare per 1 oretta (per evitare problemi sono stato sarcastico, io mi scaricavo da internet serie TV e film perchè in TV stando con lei non riuscivo a vedere nulla). Certo, ero così opprimente che le dicevo che non doveva chiudersi in se stessa ma che avrebbe dovuto cercare di uscire con le sue amiche e non telefonarmi sempre.
> 
> Cazzo che persona opprimente che ero...pensiamo se lo fossi stato sul serio, mi avrebbe sparato in testa???
> ...


Tranquillo è successo anche a me...
Nulla di che...
Si Daniele ci sono donne così...
So brucia essersi innamorati di delle poveracce eh?
Si...

Ma renditi conto che 21 anni sono 21 anni eh?

Si appunto non era il suo brutto carattere a venire fuori...si ero io che la esasperavo si...
Tutto un copione già vissuto...

E tu sei così bambino stupido e capriccioso da investire così tanto risentimento in queste puttanate eh?

Sei da meno di lei?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'ho fatto di già, dopo la morte di mio padre e quando lo stato ha svenduto tutto quello che possedevo senza lasciarm i la possibilità di fare nulla perchè minorenne e con uno stronzone tutelare (stronzone = giudice del cazzo) che ha guardato le carte con  un poco di ritardo, ma suo onore non può essere cazziato.
> 
> Ho fatto tutto ciò quando ho visto l'odio delle mie zie verso mia madre, capendo he io ho perso le mie zie e con loro tutta la mia famiglia, ho fatto quello sperando nel futuro, quando dopo il primo tradimento ho voluto credere ancora nelle persone.
> 
> ...


Senti cosa è successo a me nel 1992.
Il principale cliente di mio padre: fallì.
Il giudice curatore fallimentare disse a mio padre credito chirografato.
300 milioni di lire.
Per noi significava fallire.
Interessai l'associazione artigiani, loro avevano un bravissimo giovane avvocato, che prese in mano la faccenda mostrando come questa azione ci metteva in ginocchio.
Mio padre recuperò l'80% di quei crediti da chi appunto comperò quell'azienda, per mantenerne il nome.

Si Daniele lo stato quando vanta dei crediti non ci va leggere.

Ma ripeto non sappiamo in che casini si era cacciato tuo padre, no?

Si esistono le abili dissimulatrici e come te la raccontano eh?
E io mi svegliaii quando mi sentii dire dalla sua amica...ehi ma non vedi quanto ti sta pigliando per il culo? E tu ci credi no? Ma guarda qua cosa dice alle tue spalle...
Lì apersi gli occhi eh?

Ma non ce l'ho con lei: ma con me...e rido di me: quanto stupido sono stato eh?


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2012)

Non posso accettare le balle che ha raccontato su di me, piuttosto se ne fosse stata zitta, ma se parlava di me, un cavolo di rispetto ad una persona che le ha dato qualcosa, non dico tanto, ma almeno le ho dato una briciola di rispetto e di affetto. 
Da lei ho avuto solo rogne, pesantezza e un bel paio di corna e dele umiliazioni dopo, che grande donna.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele ...
> 
> rispondi sinceramente ...
> 
> ...


Ma lo capite o no che l'unico dolore di Daniele si chiama risentimento da bambino piccolo a cui hanno rotto il giocattolo? Eh?
Come quelli che non pagano un cazzo...
Poi arriva cartella di Equitalia e sincazzano pure...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non posso accettare le balle che ha raccontato su di me, piuttosto se ne fosse stata zitta, ma se parlava di me, un cavolo di rispetto ad una persona che le ha dato qualcosa, non dico tanto, ma almeno le ho dato una briciola di rispetto e di affetto.
> Da lei ho avuto solo rogne, pesantezza e un bel paio di corna e dele umiliazioni dopo, che grande donna.


Ma allora ringrazia il cielo che ti sei liberato di una persona del genere eh?
Io per liberarmi di lei...ho dovuto prendere le distanze da tutte le persone che conoscevamo insieme eh?
Così ha finito di riferire portar fuori dire qui e là e su e giù eh?

Ma figurati se la gente non conta balle su di noi eh?

Basta non occuparsene perchè dopo sono i fatti a contare nella vita eh?

Dai su aveva 21 anni...ovvio che quando ci si lascia lo stronzo è sempre l'altro no?
Ovvio che lei per scagionare sè stessa avrà dipinto te come la peggiore persona del mondo no?

A tutti capitano ste cose quando va in aceto dai su...
Qua dai che ti tolgo sto moccio...ma impara a soffiarti il nasino da solo eh?

Dai casso hai 30 anni...non 15...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele ...
> 
> rispondi sinceramente ...
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra abbia intenzione di stare meglio...
Almeno finchè non troverà un gruppetto di persone che lo seguano ..
nom imparino ad odiare Serena... Non imparino ad innalzare ció che dice...
capendo che lui sta male più di ogni altra persona ... Gli e no sono capitate più di Bertoldo ..
Serena è il male sceso sulla terra e lui è il bene ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi sembra abbia intenzione di stare meglio...
> Almeno finchè non troverà un gruppetto di persone che lo seguano ..
> nom imparino ad odiare Serena... Non imparino ad innalzare ció che dice...
> capendo che lui sta male più di ogni altra persona ... Gli e no sono capitate più di Bertoldo ..
> Serena è il male sceso sulla terra e lui è il bene ...


Ed è con questo meccanismo che Hitler arringò la Germania contro il mondo.
COnvincendo quel popolo orgoglioso che tutti erano vittime di colossali ingiustizie.
E potè farlo...perchè tutte le teste migliori della Germania...ascoltato le idee di Hitler...
Levarono le ancore...
Chi disse non sono d'accordo...finì in compagnia degli ebrei no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele
> 
> ti voglio raccontare la mia storia ...
> non quella del tradimento ...
> ...


Cito l'articolo che fa nome e cognome del medicinale e della casa produttrice, perché penso che a questo punto dobbiamo fare nomi:



> La verità di Bremner
> 
> Ricerche scientifiche
> 
> ...


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Cito l'articolo che fa nome e cognome del medicinale e della casa produttrice, perché penso che a questo punto dobbiamo fare nomi:


Ciao

non è questo il punto ...

il punto è che le cose brutte nella vita capitano ... 

ed avvolte anche per errori come avidità, paure, egoismi ...  causati da altri ... 

fame ... morte ... malattie ... inganni ... tradimenti ... truffe ... violenze ...

capitano ... e capitano a molti ... non siamo gli unici ...

ma sinceramente ... se si vuole vivere (e sta qui il nocciolo) bisogna accettare la vita senza se e senza ma ...

ma coglierne tutta la sfera ... per poter dare ...

credo ... e questa convinzione non me la lascio togliere ... che le cose capitano perché dobbiamo cogliere qualcosa, 

per poter fare qualcosa ... la vita in quei momenti ci da qualcosa ... non ce la toglie ... ci insegna ... ci indirizza ... 

verso la nostra strada ... 

se non siamo capaci di cogliere ... diventa una vita invano ... 



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è molto da riflettere sulla tua storia e sulle tue parole....




e potrebbe essere un primo passo per prendere atto di quello che succede _*oltre*_ a te, vero Daniele?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è molto da riflettere sulla tua storia e sulle tue parole....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brava e quello che succede anche agli altri e non solo a lui!
Porco can...
C'è già stato il Cristo che si è addossato tutti i dolori dell'umanità...
E guardiamola la Croce!
Miracoli di qua e miracoli di là
Risorgi morti e scaccia demoni
Ma quando òa sua ora è giunta
Fio fis!
Ha preso su di se la sua crocetta e senza tanti se e ma
e andato sul Golgota!

Ma vuoi mettere quello che è capitato a me nella vita?

E poi senti qua...
Ci pensavo stanotte, ma che casso di tradimento eh?
Ma qualo tradimento...

Ha solo fatto un pompin ad uno sconosciuto....pensa te...
A 21 anni...

Qua c'è gente che scopre dopo na vita assieme che lui o lei...avevano un'altra...o altro...scoprono lettere d'amore, sms, chattate...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Lui cosa ha in mano?

Una che gli dice...Senti pur che mi lasci in pace, guarda, ho fatto un pompin ad un altro...purchè tu mi scacci dalla tua vita per lassarme in pace a far la mia!

E in fondo le donne se ne mettono in bocca di robe eh?
Ah labbra impure mi baciarono dopo aver succhiato e lambito l'altrui membro...
Quali dissolutezze e voluttà!

Neanche si è fatta penetrare eh?
Neanche una notte d'amore
Neanche una love story
Niente un bieco escamotage per liberarsi di un moroso che non si vuole più tra le ovaie!


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *non è questo il punto ...
> 
> ...


no, no.è anche questo il punto...facciamo bene i nomi e divulghiamo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è questo il punto ...
> 
> ...


E' importantissimo, proprio in questo senso, fare nomi di chi ci vuole danneggiare o di chi ci danneggia di fatto. La falsa modestia aggiunge al danno anche la beffa.

Se non è nella tua indole di combattere (ma penso che invece lo fai) allora devi mettere in grado gli altri a farlo per te. Se invece nascondi chi ti ha fatto un torto, sei "molto onorevole guerriero", ma soltanto perché vuoi che gli allori e meriti della caduta del tuo nemico siano tutti tuoi.

Se vogliamo che questo mondo diventi migliore e vivibile e affidabile, dobbiamo smettere a nascondere gli altri. Ognuno ha delle colpe, ma è l'insieme che lo giudica. Io sbaglio tutti i giorni, ma nonostante vorrei che gli sbagli rimanessero nell'oscurita, combatto perché io sia giudicato.

Perché alla fine conta la buona intenzione e se non è di gradimento, allora l'ho fatta grossa e devo evitare che si ripeta. Come pensi, sotto questa luce, risponderebbe la Roche? Secondo me, chiuderebbe tutti i riparti truffaldini, perché in un ambiente dove la si mette apertamente alla gogna e dove si discute ogni torto senza nascondere la mano, loro non hanno alcuna chance di vendere nemmeno l'aspirina.

In altre parole, dobbiamo fare in modo che smettano a mettercelo nel culo. Ma parte da te, me, noi. Non dagli altri. E' facile pensare che sia la colpa degli altri, ma se ce lo mettono nel culo, *è colpa nostra*.


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' importantissimo, proprio in questo senso, fare nomi di chi ci vuole danneggiare o di chi ci danneggia di fatto. La falsa modestia aggiunge al danno anche la beffa.
> 
> Se non è nella tua indole di combattere (ma penso che invece lo fai) allora devi mettere in grado gli altri a farlo per te. Se invece nascondi chi ti ha fatto un torto, sei "molto onorevole guerriero", ma soltanto perché vuoi che gli allori e meriti della caduta del tuo nemico siano tutti tuoi.
> 
> ...


Ciao

hai ragione ... hai completamente ragione ...

grazie

sienne


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2012)

Sono come una barchetta in mezzo ai flutti, piccolo piccolo nella tempesta e basta poco, un piccolo problema per piegarmi in maniera atroce.
Prima del tradimento non ero così, se c'era un problema mi mettevo li a risolverlo, da allora sono paralizzato, sono incapace di risolvere i problemi ed essi piegano me di continuo. Ogni volta che penso di stare per uscire dal tunnel, qualcosa mi ricorda che io ci sono dentro e mi ricaccia ancor più dentro.

Non so più che fare, ho solo detto a mia madre che non ho capito assolutamente perchè quando o chiesto aiuto (e nella mia vita se ricordo non l'ho mai chiesto) mi fu detto che dovevo farcela da solo...se fossi stato capace mica avrei chiesto aiuto!!!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono come una barchetta in mezzo ai flutti, piccolo piccolo nella tempesta e basta poco, un piccolo problema per piegarmi in maniera atroce.
> Prima del tradimento non ero così, se c'era un problema mi mettevo li a risolverlo, da allora sono paralizzato, sono incapace di risolvere i problemi ed essi piegano me di continuo. Ogni volta che penso di stare per uscire dal tunnel, qualcosa mi ricorda che io ci sono dentro e mi ricaccia ancor più dentro.
> 
> Non so più che fare, ho solo detto a mia madre che non ho capito assolutamente perchè quando o chiesto aiuto (e nella mia vita se ricordo non l'ho mai chiesto) mi fu detto che dovevo farcela da solo...se fossi stato capace mica avrei chiesto aiuto!!!


Quello di tua madre era l'estremo tentativo di farti crescere e camminare con le tue gambe.
Hai mai insegnato a un bambino a camminare eh?
Fidati: se lo vizi, pereferità sempre venir portato in braccio.
Dovevi farcela da solo, perchè appunto tua madre non sapeva come aiutarti.
Hai 30 anni.
Non 5.
E più avanza l'età, più sarà tua madre ad avere bisogno di te. Non tu di lei.
E se non arrivi a capire questo, sei proprio messo male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono come una barchetta in mezzo ai flutti, piccolo piccolo nella tempesta e basta poco, un piccolo problema per piegarmi in maniera atroce.
> Prima del tradimento non ero così, se c'era un problema mi mettevo li a risolverlo, da allora sono paralizzato, sono incapace di risolvere i problemi ed essi piegano me di continuo. Ogni volta che penso di stare per uscire dal tunnel, qualcosa mi ricorda che io ci sono dentro e mi ricaccia ancor più dentro.
> 
> Non so più che fare, ho solo detto a mia madre che non ho capito assolutamente perchè quando o chiesto aiuto (e nella mia vita se ricordo non l'ho mai chiesto) mi fu detto che dovevo farcela da solo...se fossi stato capace mica avrei chiesto aiuto!!!


Daniele, se non hai mai chiesto aiuto, le persone si abituano a pensare che tu non ne abbia bisogno. Ma, prima o poi, capita a tutti. Quando ti senti paralizzato, non pensare al tuo problema, affrontalo senza stare a pensarci su: più ci pensi, più ti sembra grande, insormontabile. Scriviti su un pezzo di carta le cose che devi fare, man mano che le fai le spunti. Aiuta.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello di tua madre era l'estremo tentativo di farti crescere e camminare con le tue gambe.
> Hai mai insegnato a un bambino a camminare eh?
> Fidati: se lo vizi, pereferità sempre venir portato in braccio.
> Dovevi farcela da solo, perchè appunto tua madre non sapeva come aiutarti.
> ...


Non centra con l'età, mia madre a 33 anni ebbe bisogno di suo padre per una situazione davvero pesante, chiese aiuto a lui e da lui lo ebbe. Io ho chiesto aiuto solo una volta in vita mia, so quando posso farcela da solo, non potevo farcela, ero conoscio della cosa e per come è l'indipendenza del mio carattere, io non chiedo mai aiuto...se non in casi estremi e in questi sono solitamente poco chiaro, per la prima volta ero stato chiarissimo.
Si è voluto farmi vivere totalmente il mio dolore per "farmi crescere", peccato che ero già cresciuto e sono precipitosamente invecchiato, tanto da essere definito dalla mia compagna alcune volte come pensionato. Non mi godo più nulla della vita, sto a guardarla perchè non son più capace di viverla ed il tutto è dovuto perchè ho dovuto vivere apppieno il mio dolore, un dolore interiore che mi ha eroso.

Ogni persona ha il suo modo di essere ed è unico ed irrripetibile, lo spronarmi è sempre stato un errore, credo che questa vicenda sia simile allo spronarmi, cosa che ha effetti deleteri da sempre su di me, agisco in maniera diversa da sempre, non posso cambiare la  mia essenza, quindi pretenderei da mia madre e da chi mi conosce da 27 anni un minimo di conoscenza della mia persona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non centra con l'età, mia madre a 33 anni ebbe bisogno di suo padre per una situazione davvero pesante, chiese aiuto a lui e da lui lo ebbe. Io ho chiesto aiuto solo una volta in vita mia, so quando posso farcela da solo, non potevo farcela, ero conoscio della cosa e per come è l'indipendenza del mio carattere, io non chiedo mai aiuto...se non in casi estremi e in questi sono solitamente poco chiaro, per la prima volta ero stato chiarissimo.
> Si è voluto farmi vivere totalmente il mio dolore per "farmi crescere", peccato che ero già cresciuto e sono precipitosamente invecchiato, tanto da essere definito dalla mia compagna alcune volte come pensionato. Non mi godo più nulla della vita, sto a guardarla perchè non son più capace di viverla ed il tutto è dovuto perchè ho dovuto vivere apppieno il mio dolore, un dolore interiore che mi ha eroso.
> 
> Ogni persona ha il suo modo di essere ed è unico ed irrripetibile, lo spronarmi è sempre stato un errore, credo che questa vicenda sia simile allo spronarmi, cosa che ha effetti deleteri da sempre su di me, agisco in maniera diversa da sempre, non posso cambiare la mia essenza, quindi pretenderei da mia madre e da chi mi conosce da 27 anni un minimo di conoscenza della mia persona.[/QUOTECosa intendi per spronare?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2012)

Lasciare una persona nel suo dolore è il volerla spronare a fare tutto da solo, a voler agire e sistemare tutto. Il problema è che non potevo fare tutto da solo per non ricevere delle denunce pesanti che mi avrebbero segnato ancora di più la vita e non poteva essere mia madre ad aiiutarmi per un motivo evidente, era una donna. Avevo bisogno del mio migliore amico, che è come un fratello per me, come io in passato ci sono stato per lui, avevo bisogno che lui ci fosse per me, perchè dovevo sfidare i miei incubi e batterli...purtroppo non ha voluto e dopo 2 anni il tempo è passato, non c'è più possibilità di battere quei demoni che mi tormentano.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lasciare una persona nel suo dolore è il volerla spronare a fare tutto da solo, a voler agire e sistemare tutto. Il problema è che non potevo fare tutto da solo per non ricevere delle denunce pesanti che mi avrebbero segnato ancora di più la vita e non poteva essere mia madre ad aiiutarmi per un motivo evidente, era una donna. Avevo bisogno del mio migliore amico, che è come un fratello per me, come io in passato ci sono stato per lui, avevo bisogno che lui ci fosse per me, perchè dovevo sfidare i miei incubi e batterli...purtroppo non ha voluto e dopo 2 anni il tempo è passato, non c'è più possibilità di battere quei demoni che mi tormentano.


Ma è possibile...
Ma vatti a fare un giro a Lourdes, a Medjugorie che ne so...
Non è possibile che tutto e di più capiti solo a te eh?
E poi cazzo...
Che vita di merda
Hai sempre la giustificazione una più strampalata dell'altra per ogni cosa...

Casso proprio uguale a quel marito no...
Che dice...
Ah se mia moglie mi avesse spronato di più sarei riuscito anche a laurearmi...
Ma non si possono sentire nè leggere ste cose...

Ma porco can...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lasciare una persona nel suo dolore è il volerla spronare a fare tutto da solo, a voler agire e sistemare tutto. Il problema è che non potevo fare tutto da solo per non ricevere delle denunce pesanti che mi avrebbero segnato ancora di più la vita e non poteva essere mia madre ad aiiutarmi per un motivo evidente, era una donna. Avevo bisogno del mio migliore amico, che è come un fratello per me, come io in passato ci sono stato per lui, avevo bisogno che lui ci fosse per me, perchè dovevo sfidare i miei incubi e batterli...purtroppo non ha voluto e dopo 2 anni il tempo è passato, non c'è più possibilità di battere quei demoni che mi tormentano.


I nostri incubi gli altri non li possono vedere, perchè sono materia fatta di sogno Daniele. Chiedi a quell'amico di aiutarti a non sognare più e lui lo farà, ne sono sicura. A volte rinunciare non significa arrendersi, ma andare a combattere una battaglia diversa, che magari possiamo vincere. E comunque, fosse anche arrendersi... beh, se è la cosa più intelligente da fare perchè no? Se l'alternativa è la disfatta, non è meglio preservarsi per il futuro? A volte il futuro è migliore, sai?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I nostri incubi gli altri non li possono vedere, perchè sono materia fatta di sogno Daniele. Chiedi a quell'amico di aiutarti a non sognare più e lui lo farà, ne sono sicura. A volte rinunciare non significa arrendersi, ma andare a combattere una battaglia diversa, che magari possiamo vincere. E comunque, fosse anche arrendersi... beh, se è la cosa più intelligente da fare perchè no? Se l'alternativa è la disfatta, non è meglio preservarsi per il futuro? A volte il futuro è migliore, sai?


Per me l'arrendermi è il morire, il giorno che mi sarò arreso mi sarò anche buttato giù ddall'ottavo piano, solo perchè...ho dovuto sempre lottare per tutto, anche per avere i soldi di un incidente in cui non centravo nulla, ogni cosa nella mia vita ha vissuto lotte, minacce, dolori, che è assurdo. Ancora la mia compagna si meraviglia che ho dovuto arrivare più volte quasi alle mani per far valere i miei diritti, lei non ci riece a credere che certe persone sanno di sbagliare e si nascondono dietro all'impunità della civiltà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per me l'arrendermi è il morire, il giorno che mi sarò arreso mi sarò anche buttato giù ddall'ottavo piano, solo perchè...ho dovuto sempre lottare per tutto, anche per avere i soldi di un incidente in cui non centravo nulla, ogni cosa nella mia vita ha vissuto lotte, minacce, dolori, che è assurdo. Ancora la mia compagna si meraviglia che ho dovuto arrivare più volte quasi alle mani per far valere i miei diritti, lei non ci riece a credere che certe persone sanno di sbagliare e si nascondono dietro all'impunità della civiltà.


Io invece ci credo benissimo per carità... le mie erano piccole cose, ma sembra di essere in un film di fantascienza... domani sera per esempio devo avere un incontro che ho preteso in un luogo pubblico... Per arrendersi non intendevo quello Daniele. Volevo dire che se una battaglia oramai è persa, quando uno vede che le sue forze non bastano... allora una ritirata o una resa sono la cosa più intelligente da fare... poi magari col tempo capita un'altra occasione ... o magari no. Lo so che hai subito una grande ingiustizia(più di una, in realtà)... ma con il tempo io ho dovuto imparare ad accettare che a volte certi meccanismi sono più forti, e se tenti di combatterli... o sei veramente forte e fortunato... o ci resti schiacciato in mezzo. Sai come certe macchine alle quali devi togliere la sicurezza per vedere il difetto... però non ci ficchi la mano dentro per prima cosa. Prima la studi da fuori. Hai lottato per tante cose, ma non c'è solo da lottare nella vita, prova a guardare la tua compagna e piglia fiato. Comunque secondo me stai facendo passi avanti Daniele. Forza.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io invece ci credo benissimo per carità... le mie erano piccole cose, ma sembra di essere in un film di fantascienza... domani sera per esempio devo avere un incontro che ho preteso in un luogo pubblico... Per arrendersi non intendevo quello Daniele. Volevo dire che se una battaglia oramai è persa, quando uno vede che le sue forze non bastano... allora una ritirata o una resa sono la cosa più intelligente da fare... poi magari col tempo capita un'altra occasione ... o magari no. Lo so che hai subito una grande ingiustizia(più di una, in realtà)... ma con il tempo io ho dovuto imparare ad accettare che a volte certi meccanismi sono più forti, e se tenti di combatterli... o sei veramente forte e fortunato... o ci resti schiacciato in mezzo. Sai come certe macchine alle quali devi togliere la sicurezza per vedere il difetto... però non ci ficchi la mano dentro per prima cosa. Prima la studi da fuori. Hai lottato per tante cose, ma non c'è solo da lottare nella vita, prova a guardare la tua compagna e piglia fiato. Comunque secondo me stai facendo passi avanti Daniele. Forza.


Porco can...hai ragione...
Quante volte ho battuto ritirata...
Dicendomi se a sto giro porto a casa me stesso è già tanto.
Direi solo che dalla mia ho una capacità di recupero enorme.

Sbriciola non sto sulle spine.
Salvaguardo la mia priorità attuale: essere lasciato in pace.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porco can...hai ragione...
> Quante volte ho battuto ritirata...
> Dicendomi se a sto giro porto a casa me stesso è già tanto.
> Direi solo che dalla mia ho una capacità di recupero enorme.
> ...


ok... lo sai che mi preoccupo.


----------

